# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Προσφορά για Window comparator

## nio-4-

Καλησπέρα παιδια,<br>
<br>
  Οποιος μπορει να κανει ενα κύκλωμα window comparator για σήματα αναλογικα -<br>
Παλμοι εισοδου θετικοι με χαρακτηριστικά:  0 v - 5 v / 25us και πανω οπως φαίνονται στις φωτο . Γενικα το πλατος δεν ειναι τοσο σταθερό οποτε λογικα θα παρετε την Ποιο μικρη τιμη σωστα? <br>
<br>
Εγω απλα θελω εξοδο η οποια ρυθμιζόμενη απο 2 τριμμερακια η οτι αλλο μπορει να εφαρμόσετε να εχω οποιους παλμους επιθυμώ.  Οποιο "σκαλη" επιθυμώ να εμφανιζεται π.χ απο 0.5v -0.8v . Voltage comparator. <br>
 ΓΙα καθε παλμο εισοδου εξοδο 5v παλμο TTL η CMOS Έτσι ωστε να επεξεργαστει περεταίρω απο εμένα.<br>
<br>
Ο χρονος παράδοσης θα ειναι και αυτος ενας παράγοντας σημαντικός.<br>
<br>
Οποιος θελει ας στειλει μήνυμα για προσφορά και περεταίρω εξηγησεις αν χρειάζονται. <br>
<br>
Επισυνάπτω και τις φωτο των σηματων προς επεξεργασια απο τον παλμογραφο.

----------

OBIVAN (08-10-19)

----------


## nestoras

Τουλάχιστον αυτός που θα στο φτιάξει ας το φτιάξει σωστά.

TI_Window_Comparator_Design.pdf

----------

nio-4- (10-11-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Τουλάχιστον αυτός που θα στο φτιάξει ας το φτιάξει σωστά.
> 
> TI_Window_Comparator_Design.pdf



αφου μπορεις να το κανεις και εσυ..... :Biggrin:   παντος παιδια μου αρεσει πολυ γενικα εδω οι απαντησεις και οι γνωσεις που εχεται   καντε μια προσπαθεια!!!!

----------


## nestoras

Μακάρι να υπήρχε χρόνος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Μακάρι να υπήρχε χρόνος.



Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα... προσπαθουσα πολυ καιρο να το κανω εφτασα σε ενα σημειο αλλα πιστεύω οι γνώσεις σας σας επιτρέπουν να το κάνετε γρηγορα. Εγω αν θέλεις έχω και ολοκληρωμένα.  Εχω παρει τα op467 αλλα δεν καθησα να τα μονταρω.
Δεινω και ενα λινκ που πιστευω οτι θα μπορούσε να ηταν αυτο που χρειάζομαι. Καπου προς τα κατω εχει φωτο των απλών κυκλωμάτων σε χαρτι λεκο.
Εγω έχω πλακετακι τον  charge sensitive pre-amplifier οποτε χρειάζονται 1 η 2 σταδια ακομη.


http://physicsopenlab.org/2017/06/22...in-photodiode/

----------


## nio-4-

Τουλάχιστον μπορει κανεις να μου πει ποιον τυπο να παρω?

----------


## SProg

Καλησπερα Γιαννη,

*Καταρχας δεν ασχολουμαι με αναλογικα κυκλωματα (οχι συχνα)..* 

Το κυκλωμα που ανεβασε ο Παναγιωτης (απο την Texas) δεν ειναι ουσιαστικα αυτο που θελεις; Το μονο προβλημα που βλεπω ειναι στην εξοδο γιατι εσυ μιλας για παλμους της ταξης των 20us, πρεπει να βαλεις συγκριτες με Push-Pull εξοδο και μετα να κανεις μια λογικη πραξη τα 2 σηματα (Signal_Low AND Signal_High).

----------


## nio-4-

> Καλησπερα Γιαννη,
> 
> *Καταρχας δεν ασχολουμαι με αναλογικα κυκλωματα (οχι συχνα)..* 
> 
> Το κυκλωμα που ανεβασε ο Παναγιωτης (απο την Texas) δεν ειναι ουσιαστικα αυτο που θελεις; Το μονο προβλημα που βλεπω ειναι στην εξοδο γιατι εσυ μιλας για παλμους της ταξης των 20us, πρεπει να βαλεις συγκριτες με Push-Pull εξοδο και μετα να κανεις μια λογικη πραξη τα 2 σηματα (Signal_Low AND !Signal_High).



Φιλτατε Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου. 

Να σου πω οτι με βοηθησαν πολυ σε πολλα θεματα οπως σε αυτο τα παιδια εδω του φόρουμ. Απλα, μια λεπτομέρεια για σενα όπως το push-pull για μενα την θεωρώ διαστημόπλοιο!!! Εμπράκτως εδειξα το ενδιαφέρον μου αλλά δεν εχω χρόνο και βασικά δημιουργήθηκαν προβληματα μεταφέροντας το κυκλωμα  (καπως σαν αυτο και με πυλη) απο την breadboard στην διατρητη πλακέτα οποτε θα ηθελα να γινει απο καποιον που ξέρει.

----------


## nestoras

Γιάννη, θα προσπαθησω να σου στειλω ολοκληρωμενο σχηματικο ωστε να ρυθμιζεις και το "window" με τριμερ (πολυστροφα). Πες μου λιγο την ταση τροφοδοσιας που εχεις διαθεσιμη (κατα προτιμηση > 5V).

Το παραθυρο θα πρεπει να το ρυθμιζεις με τον παλμογραφο σου (ανεξαρτητα ανω και κατω κατωφλι).

Πηρες εναν σχετικα  γρηγορο opamp  (op467) αλλα δεν ειναι comparator. Εσυ θελεις εναν "καθαρο" comparator για την εφαρμογη σου? Δηλαδη οτι σχημα και αν εχει ο αρχικος παλμος να στον βγαζει τετραγωνικο με πλατος +5V? Το χρονικο πλατος των παλμων εξοδου σε απασχολει? Θελεις να ειναι σταθερης διαρκειας ανεξαρτητα απο το πλατος των παλμων εισοδου ή θελεις να εχουν διαρκεια αναλογα με τη διαρκεια των παλμων εισοδου?

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, θα προσπαθησω να σου στειλω ολοκληρωμενο σχηματικο ωστε να ρυθμιζεις και το "window" με τριμερ (πολυστροφα). Πες μου λιγο την ταση τροφοδοσιας που εχεις διαθεσιμη (κατα προτιμηση > 5V).
> 
> Το παραθυρο θα πρεπει να το ρυθμιζεις με τον παλμογραφο σου (ανεξαρτητα ανω και κατω κατωφλι).
> 
> Πηρες εναν σχετικα  γρηγορο opamp  (op467) αλλα δεν ειναι comparator. Εσυ θελεις εναν "καθαρο" comparator για την εφαρμογη σου? Δηλαδη οτι σχημα και αν εχει ο αρχικος παλμος να στον βγαζει τετραγωνικο με πλατος +5V? Το χρονικο πλατος των παλμων εξοδου σε απασχολει? Θελεις να ειναι σταθερης διαρκειας ανεξαρτητα απο το πλατος των παλμων εισοδου ή θελεις να εχουν διαρκεια αναλογα με τη διαρκεια των παλμων εισοδου?



Δεν εχω απολύτως κανεναν περιορισμό!!! Οτι σου ειναι ευκολο κανε.

Εχω διαθέσιμη ταση τροφοδοσίας +15v dc για τα αλλα κυκλωματα μου.

Εχω εναν dc/dc isolator converter της Recom αλλα Επειδή έχει παραγει θορυβο διοτι δουλευει σε μια αλφα συχνότητα δεν θα έπρεπε να τον βαλω. 
  Ενα αλλο παιδι απο εδω μου έλεγε να ξανω ενα γραμμικό τροφοδοτικό δηλαδή κατευθείαν τροφοδοσια των ηλεκτρονικών απο την μπαταρία που εχω ... μολυβδου 12v .
Εγω απλα Θέλω να χτυπαει ενα buzzer και Επίσης ηθελα να τους εβαζα σε ενα arduino η Καλύτερα σε εναν Pic για καταμέτρηση.  Οπότε απλα να ειναι TTL 5v ή CMOS

Πες μου ποιον θεωρείς comparator? Εχω καποια κοινα ολοκληρωμένα. 

( η εταιρεία ti  www.ti.com έχει καποια πλακετακια αλλα δεν μπαινω στον κοπο να παρω )

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια και αν μπορείς πες μ πως θα τα ρυθμισω. Δηλαδη θα συνδεσω τους δυο αποδέκτες των 2 καναλιων του παλμογραφου στα τριμμερ    upper and lower level και θα βλέπω απο το μενου measure τα peak ?

----------


## nestoras

Από τη στιγμή που θέλεις μεταβλητή στάθμη στα thresholds των windows (και μάλιστα με ακρίβεια mV) θα πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποια ένδειξη. Θα μπορείς να τα ρυθμίζεις και με βολτόμετρο εννοείται αλλά ο παλμογράφος θα σου παρέχει καλύτερη ακρίβεια (και θα μπορείς να βλέπεις και με το μάτι το "παράθυρο" σου. Η τιμή που θα βλέπεις στον παλμογράφο είναι η avg τιμή (σε μια εντελώς καθαρή DC η avg συμπίπτει με την peak).

Τον dc/dc isolator σε ποιο σημείο του  κυκλώματος τον έχεις τοποθετημένο? Θα προτιμούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω την τροφοδοσία απευθείας από τη μπαταρία. Εξάλλου η κατανάλωση του κυκλώματος θα είναι ελάχιστη.

Αφού θέλεις μόνο καταμέτρηση τότε η διάρκεια των παλμών εξόδου δεν παίζει ιδιαίτερο ρόλο, θα μετράς με interrupt στο rising μέτωπο.

Όπως σου είπα, δε μπορώ να σου σχεδιάσω την πλακέτα παρά μόνο το σχηματικό κι αυτό στο χαρτί.

Το να εμφανίζεις τις τιμές των thresholds με ακρίβεια σε κάποια οθόνιτσα είναι ξεχωριστό project και μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί ανεξάρτητα και αργότερα.

----------


## nio-4-

Στην αρχη του κυκλώματος το βαζω για να παρεχει ταση σε ολο το κυκλωμα.
Σε σειρα με το + της μπαταρίας μολύβδου βαζω μια αντισταση 20w 15Ω  γιατι καίει τις ασφαλειες που εβαζα συχνα . Αν και θα μπορουσα να βαλω Lipo batteries ... αλλα αυτο ρυθμίζεται...

Οκ οτι μπορείς θα ειναι ευπρόσδεκτο. 
Θα το κανω σε breadboard και ελπιζω να το μεραφερω σε διάτρητη χωρις πρόβλημα. 

Ναι αυτο με τον μικροελεγκη σε δευτερη φαση.

Οκ περιμένω... οπως μπορεις ζωγραφισε το στο χαρτι και θα το καταλάβω .

Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## SProg

Τι σχεση εχει ο σχεδιασμος του κυκλωματος με το PCB/διατρητη; Και το καλυτερα σχεδιασμενο κυκλωμα, δε θα παιξει με λαθος PCB.

Δε νομιζω ενα κυκλωμα οπως το παρακατω (ή με μικροαλλαγές) να μην παίξει.

1.png

comp.png

----------


## nio-4-

> Τι σχεση εχει ο σχεδιασμος του κυκλωματος με το PCB/διατρητη; Και το καλυτερα σχεδιασμενο κυκλωμα, δε θα παιξει με λαθος PCB.
> 
> Δε νομιζω ενα κυκλωμα οπως το παρακατω (ή με μικροαλλαγές) να μην παίξει.
> 
> 1.png
> 
> comp.png



Ειμαι πολυ βιαστικος και κανω λάθη χαζα , μου έχουν τυχει πολλα τραγικα λαθη χαχα 
Επισης δεν μπορω να κολλήσω εκτος απο PDIP ολοκληρωμενα γιαυτο θελω να το αναλάβει καποιος με το αζημίωτο φυσικά εστω και σε διάτρητη

----------


## nestoras

> Τι σχεση εχει ο σχεδιασμος του κυκλωματος με το PCB/διατρητη; Και το καλυτερα σχεδιασμενο κυκλωμα, δε θα παιξει με λαθος PCB.
> 
> Δε νομιζω ενα κυκλωμα οπως το παρακατω (ή με μικροαλλαγές) να μην παίξει.



Πάνω κάτω σε αυτό θα βασιστώ, απλά ο διαιρέτης τάσης στην είσοδο θα πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί από ένα κύκλωμα με τριμερ ακριβείας (σε απλή συνδεσμολογία διαιρέτη τάσεως)  κι από έναν rail to rail voltage follower (πχ έναν OPA2342) για να μην διαταράσεται το ρεύμα στις εισόδους του τελεστικού από τη μεταβολή της αντίστασης. Θα πρέπει να γίνει και μια πολύ καλή σταθεροποίηση της τάσης τροφοδοσίας που θα τροφοδοτεί και το ολοκληρωμένο αλλά και τους voltage dividers .

Όπως ανέφερες όμως, αν το PCB δε σχεδιαστεί σωστά μπορεί να καταστρέψει όλο το σχεδιασμό.

----------


## nio-4-

> Πάνω κάτω σε αυτό θα βασιστώ, απλά ο διαιρέτης τάσης στην είσοδο θα πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί από ένα κύκλωμα με τριμερ ακριβείας (σε απλή συνδεσμολογία διαιρέτη τάσεως)  κι από έναν rail to rail voltage follower (πχ έναν OPA2342) για να μην διαταράσεται το ρεύμα στις εισόδους του τελεστικού από τη μεταβολή της αντίστασης. Θα πρέπει να γίνει και μια πολύ καλή σταθεροποίηση της τάσης τροφοδοσίας που θα τροφοδοτεί και το ολοκληρωμένο αλλά και τους voltage dividers .
> 
> Όπως ανέφερες όμως, αν το PCB δε σχεδιαστεί σωστά μπορεί να καταστρέψει όλο το σχεδιασμό.



Το αφεινω επανω σου... σε βασίζομαι!!! Ξερω οτι θα το κανεις οπως χρειάζεται. 

Εγω να φανταστείτε θα το στειλω απ ευθείας στον κεσαρη  :Smile:

----------


## SProg

Με καλη σταθεροποιηση της τασης τροφοδοσιας και CMOS δε νομιζω να χρειαζεται ο επιπλεον follower. Βεβαια το PCB θα ειναι τοσο μικρο που δεν παιζει ρολο, δε θα εχεις θεμα χωρου.

----------


## nio-4-

> Με καλη σταθεροποιηση της τασης τροφοδοσιας και CMOS δε νομιζω να χρειαζεται ο επιπλεον follower. Βεβαια το PCB θα ειναι τοσο μικρο που δεν παιζει ρολο, δε θα εχεις θεμα χωρου.



Συγγνώμη που παρεμβαινω και εγω αλλα απο αυτα που μου ειπαν γνώστες οπως και εσεις αλλα και με βαση το λινκ που ειχσ ανεβάσει στα πρωτα ποστ χρειάζεται voltage follower διότι καθε νεο κύκλωμα θα  χρειάζεται μηδενικη αντίσταση εισόδου 
Έπειτα δεν ειναι λαθος , περισσότερο καλο κανει παρα πρόβλημα στο κυκλωμα 
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα

----------


## nestoras

> Συγγνώμη που παρεμβαινω και εγω αλλα απο αυτα που μου ειπαν γνώστες οπως και εσεις αλλα και με βαση το λινκ που ειχσ ανεβάσει στα πρωτα ποστ χρειάζεται voltage follower διότι καθε νεο κύκλωμα θα  χρειάζεται μηδενικη αντίσταση εισόδου 
> Έπειτα δεν ειναι λαθος , περισσότερο καλο κανει παρα πρόβλημα στο κυκλωμα 
> Ελπίζω να βοήθησα



Σε άλλο κομμάτι του κυκλώματος αναφέρεται ο Σάββας. Εσύ Γιάννη αναφέρεσαι στο όταν οδηγείς μια επόμενη βαθμίδα και μάλλον από λάθος σου έγραψες μηδενική αντίσταση εισόδου. Το σωστό είναι μικρή αντίσταση εξόδου και μεγάλη αντίσταση εισόδου ώστε να μη φορτώνονται οι προηγούμενες βαθμίδες από τις επομένες.

Με την επιλογή voltage follower μπορείς να κάνεις μέτρηση ακριβείας στις τάσεις threshold (αλλά και να οδηγήσεις τις εισόδους του comparator) χωρίς να επηρεάζεται καθόλου η τάση από το όργανο που τυχόν τοποθετηθεί στο μέλλον. Κι επιπλέον μπορείς να επιλέξεις τριμερ της τάξης του ΜΩ για διαιρέτη (πχ αν χρειαστεί να κάνεις τη συσκευή low power) χωρίς να υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να οδηγήσεις λάθος τον comparator.

----------


## selectronic

Περί Op Amps και Comparators:

Analog Devices Application Note AN-849: Using Op Amps as Comparators
Analog Devices MT-084

----------

nestoras (12-12-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Σε άλλο κομμάτι του κυκλώματος αναφέρεται ο Σάββας. Εσύ Γιάννη αναφέρεσαι στο όταν οδηγείς μια επόμενη βαθμίδα και μάλλον από λάθος σου έγραψες μηδενική αντίσταση εισόδου. Το σωστό είναι μικρή αντίσταση εξόδου και μεγάλη αντίσταση εισόδου ώστε να μη φορτώνονται οι προηγούμενες βαθμίδες από τις επομένες.
> 
> Με την επιλογή voltage follower μπορείς να κάνεις μέτρηση ακριβείας στις τάσεις threshold (αλλά και να οδηγήσεις τις εισόδους του comparator) χωρίς να επηρεάζεται καθόλου η τάση από το όργανο που τυχόν τοποθετηθεί στο μέλλον. Κι επιπλέον μπορείς να επιλέξεις τριμερ της τάξης του ΜΩ για διαιρέτη (πχ αν χρειαστεί να κάνεις τη συσκευή low power) χωρίς να υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος να οδηγήσεις λάθος τον comparator.



Ναι αυτο εννουσα Νέστορα.  Ευχαριστώ. 

Εχω τα κλασικά multiturn 25 turn μπλε ποντεσιομετρα και

2 των 1ΚΩ
Σαν αυτα https://www.ebay.com/itm/1-set-Preci...4AAOSwpvZaHR6r
Τι θα μπορουσα να παραγγείλω απο τωρα?
Ή ειναι νωρίς ακομη?

----------


## SProg

Πως να τον οδηγησεις λαθος χωρις τη χρηση follower; Κατι δεν πιανω..

----------


## nestoras

> Πως να τον οδηγησεις λαθος χωρις τη χρηση follower; Κατι δεν πιανω..



Πάρε για παράδειγμα την περίπτωση να βάλεις ένα μεγάλο τριμερ σαν διαιρέτη τάσης (πχ 1ΜΩ επειδή δε θες να τραβάς πολύ ρεύμα από τη μπαταρία).
Η μεσαία λήψη θα είναι συνδεδεμένη στην είσοδο του comparator κι εσύ θα πρέπει να ταυτόχρονα να μετρήσεις με ένα βολτόμετρο την τάση του threshold. Αν το βολτόμετρο έχει 10MΩ αντίσταση εισόδου εισάγεις ένα σφάλμα περίπου 10% στην σωστή τιμή ρύθμισης του threshold. Με μικρότερο διαιρέτη τάσης μικραίνει το σφάλμα "φόρτωσης" βολτομέτρου και με τον voltage follower ξεχνάς ότι έχεις διαιρέτη τάσης με αντιστάσεις και μετράς με την καλύτερη δυνατή ακρίβεια.

Το "λάθος" προφανώς δεν είναι στο ότι θα προκληθεί πρόβλημα στη λειτουργία του comparator αλλά στην ακρίβεια της ρύθμισης των thresholds.

----------


## nestoras

> Με καλη σταθεροποιηση της τασης τροφοδοσιας και CMOS δε νομιζω να χρειαζεται ο επιπλεον follower. Βεβαια το PCB θα ειναι τοσο μικρο που δεν παιζει ρολο, δε θα εχεις θεμα χωρου.



Η CMOS λογικη ειναι λιγο πιο αργη στην αποκριση (rising times x 5 ή χ 10 σε σχεση με την TTL) οποτε στις μεγαλες συχνοτητες "στρογγυλευουν" οι παλμοι. Στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση μπορει να μην παιζει ιδιαιτερο ρολο μια και απο οτι καταλαβα δεν τον ενδιαφερει η διαρκεια του παλμου αλλά η ύπαρξη του παλμού μονο.

----------


## SProg

Ναι για αυτο ανεφερα CMOS, για ρευματα στις εισοδους της ταξεως των nA/pA. 

Για τοσο μεγαλες τιμες αντιστασεων το καταλαβαινω.

----------


## nio-4-

> Η CMOS λογικη ειναι λιγο πιο αργη στην αποκριση (rising times x 5 ή χ 10 σε σχεση με την TTL) οποτε στις μεγαλες συχνοτητες "στρογγυλευουν" οι παλμοι. Στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση μπορει να μην παιζει ιδιαιτερο ρολο μια και απο οτι καταλαβα δεν τον ενδιαφερει η διαρκεια του παλμου αλλά η ύπαρξη του παλμού μονο.



Σωστα Νεστορα.

----------


## SProg

> Η CMOS λογικη ειναι λιγο πιο αργη στην αποκριση (rising times x 5 ή χ 10 σε σχεση με την TTL) οποτε στις μεγαλες συχνοτητες "στρογγυλευουν" οι παλμοι



Αυτο ειναι γενικο και σιγουρα οχι x5 ή x10. Και σίγουρα δεν ειναι σταθερή η διαφορά από IC σε IC.

Oπως και να εχει δε παιζει ρολο.

----------


## nio-4-

Μια παρένθεση να κανω.. . Υπαρχει η δυνατότητα του window comparator στον παλμογραφο που εχω τον hantek DSO 5102P? Δηλαδη ενω λαμβανει η βαθμιδα παλμους διάφορους να τους εξαφανιζει ο Παλμογραφος και να εμφανιζει μονο τους νεους παλμους μετα απο προκαθορισμένη στιγμή? 
Να εξαφανιζει ουσιαστικά το background(ειναι κατι σαν θορυβος και περιττά σήματα) 
Μπορεί να μην έγινα τελειως κατανοητος αλλα ως window cοparator σκεφτείτε.

----------


## nio-4-

Οι τιμες που θελω είναι στο περίπου απο λιγα mV εως το πολυ 2V .  Θα προσπαθήσω να ελεγξω με τον παλμογραφο τις περιοχές  αν βρω θα ενημερωσω

----------


## nio-4-

Καλησπέρα Νέστορα, 

 Πως παει ο σχεδιασμός?  Εχεις κανει κάτι?

----------


## nestoras

Γιάννη, δες τα συννημένα αρχεία. Όπως σου είπα σχεδίασα μόνο το σχηματικό. Πιστεύω ότι θα λειτουργήσει με τον τρόπο που θέλεις.
Η κατανάλωση του κυκλώματος είναι ελάχιστη (κάτω από 5mA συνολικά στις τάσεις των 5V). Τη βαθμίδα εξόδου μπορείς να την υλοποιήσεις και με απλή πύλη AND (αντί για δύο NAND) και τροφοδοσία να δώσεις από την +5V_2. Η σειρά HCT είναι αρκετά γρήγορη (8ns rising time) και δε θα σου επηρεάσει τους παλμούς. Οι πυκνωτές C9, C7, C8 δεν είναι απαραίτητοι για τη λειτουργία του κυκλώματος (τους έβαλα για να μην έχουν "απότομες" γωνίες οι παλμοί στα transitions από low σε high και το ανάποδο).
Οι αντιστάσεις R1 και R2 μπορούν κι αυτές να παραλειφθούν (βραχυκυκλώματα).
Οι πυκνωτές απόζευξης να τοποθετηθούν κοντά (και σωστά) στους ακροδέκτες τροφοδοσίας.
Τα ποτενσιόμετρα (τρίμερ) θα πρέπει να είναι πολύστροφα ακριβείας.
Test-points για τον παλμογράφο για να ρυθμίζεις τις τάσεις κατωφλίου να βάλεις στα σημεία VH και VL.
H τάση εισόδου μπορεί να είναι DC από 8V έως 15V. Αν υπάρχει dc/dc converter όπως είχες αναφέρει κάπου θα πρέπει να βάλεις ένα πηνίο ή έστω feritte bead εν σειρά και μερικούς ακόμη πυκνωτές (ανάλογα με τη συχνότητα του θορύβου) μετά τις αντιστάσεις των 330 Ω.

Το κύκλωμα δοκιμάστηκε στον προσωμοιωτή (TINA της Texas Instruments με μοντέλα spice). 
Επισυνάπτονται και τα αρχεία του simulation εντός zip.

Το σωστό θα ήταν να χωρίσεις και το ground του αναλογικού κομματιού (ποτενσιόμετρα, ακολουθητής τάσης) από το ground του ψηφιακού (comparator, πύλες) για να έχεις όσο γίνεται χαμηλότερο θόρυβο στο αναλογικό κομμάτι. Αυτό είναι θέμα σχεδιαστή του pcb απλά, μετέφερε τις οδηγίες.  :Smile:

----------

mikemtb (19-12-18), 

nio-4- (19-12-18), 

selectronic (19-12-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, δες τα συννημένα αρχεία. Όπως σου είπα σχεδίασα μόνο το σχηματικό. Πιστεύω ότι θα λειτουργήσει με τον τρόπο που θέλεις.
> Η κατανάλωση του κυκλώματος είναι ελάχιστη (κάτω από 5mA συνολικά στις τάσεις των 5V). Τη βαθμίδα εξόδου μπορείς να την υλοποιήσεις και με απλή πύλη AND (αντί για δύο NAND) και τροφοδοσία να δώσεις από την +5V_2. Η σειρά HCT είναι αρκετά γρήγορη (8ns rising time) και δε θα σου επηρεάσει τους παλμούς. Οι πυκνωτές C9, C7, C8 δεν είναι απαραίτητοι για τη λειτουργία του κυκλώματος (τους έβαλα για να μην έχουν "απότομες" γωνίες οι παλμοί στα transitions από low σε high και το ανάποδο).
> Οι αντιστάσεις R1 και R2 μπορούν κι αυτές να παραλειφθούν (βραχυκυκλώματα).
> Οι πυκνωτές απόζευξης να τοποθετηθούν κοντά (και σωστά) στους ακροδέκτες τροφοδοσίας.
> Τα ποτενσιόμετρα (τρίμερ) θα πρέπει να είναι πολύστροφα ακριβείας.
> Test-points για τον παλμογράφο για να ρυθμίζεις τις τάσεις κατωφλίου να βάλεις στα σημεία VH και VL.
> H τάση εισόδου μπορεί να είναι DC από 8V έως 15V. Αν υπάρχει dc/dc converter όπως είχες αναφέρει κάπου θα πρέπει να βάλεις ένα πηνίο ή έστω feritte bead εν σειρά και μερικούς ακόμη πυκνωτές (ανάλογα με τη συχνότητα του θορύβου) μετά τις αντιστάσεις των 330 Ω.
> 
> Το κύκλωμα δοκιμάστηκε στον προσωμοιωτή (TINA της Texas Instruments με μοντέλα spice). 
> Επισυνάπτονται και τα αρχεία του simulation εντός zip.



Καλησπέρα Νέστορα,

καταρχας ειμαι υποχρεος , αν θελεις χρηματα φυσικα και ισχυει και πες μου.  Εσυ εδω εκανες υπερπαραγωγη...

1 μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω τον LM2903 ?

2 φεριτη εννοεις να βαλω βαζοντας ενα καλωδιο τυλιγμενο γυρω απο φεριτη δακτυλιο και συνδεοντας τα ακρα του καλωδιου?

3 τα τριμμερ κλασικα τριμμερ μπλε χρωματος ακριβειας-24 στρφων - κανουν? η υπαρχουν καλυτερα?

4 μπορω να συνδεσω οποτοκαπλερ στην εξοδο?

5 μπαφερ θα χρειαστω? για διασυνδεση σε μικροελεγκτη? τι προτινεις?

6 τα δυο κυκλώματα τασεων ειναι ιδια? μπορω να παραλειψω το ενα? επειδη εχω dc/dc isolator converter 5ν μπορω να βαλω εκείνων?

----------


## nestoras

> Καλησπέρα Νέστορα,
> 1 μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω τον LM2903 ?



Με μια γρήγορη ματιά στο datasheet δε βρήκα κάτι που να το απαγορεύει. Οπότε, ναι μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις με τον LM2903 αντί για τον TLC372.





> 2 φεριτη εννοεις να βαλω βαζοντας ενα καλωδιο τυλιγμενο γυρω απο φεριτη δακτυλιο και συνδεοντας τα ακρα του καλωδιου?



Κανονικά πρέπει να δεις σε ποιες συχνότητες είναι ο θόρυβος και μετά να βάλεις το κατάλληλο φίλτρο. Αν η τάση προέρχεται από μπαταρία και γραμμικό σταθεροποιητή δε χρειάζεσαι κάτι τέτοιο. Με λάθος επιλογή μπορεί να κάνεις ταλαντωτή και να σου γίνει μεγαλύτερος ο θόρυβος!  :Smile: 
Πάρε μετρήσεις της τάσης τροφοδοσίας (με όσα περιφερειακά έχει) με τον παλμογράφο στα 50mV/div και σε διάφορες (μικρές) κλίμακες χρόνου για να δούμε σε ποιες συχνότητες και πόσος είναι ο θόρυβος σε πλάτος.





> 3 τα τριμμερ κλασικα τριμμερ μπλε χρωματος ακριβειας-24 στρφων - κανουν? η υπαρχουν καλυτερα?



Όχι, μια χαρά είναι αυτά απλά μη βάλεις πολύ χαμηλής τιμής γιατί θα φορτώσεις τον TL431 ο οποίος μπορεί να παρέχει σταθερά μόνο λίγα mA και μη βάλεις πολύ υψηλής τιμής (πχ >100ΚΩ) γιατί θα έχεις περισσότερο θόρυβο. Έχει και κάποια μεγαλύτερης ακρίβειας (wirewound) αλλά από τη στιγμή που θα βλέπεις την τάση των thresholds με παλμογράφο ή πολύμετρο δε χρειάζεται να πάρεις κάτι ακριβό. Τα πολύστροφα χρειάζονται για να μην παιδεύεσαι να ρυθμίσεις τις τάσεις ακριβώς στα κατώφλια που θέλεις.





> 4 μπορω να συνδεσω οποτοκαπλερ στην εξοδο?



Αν θέλεις γαλβανική απομόνωση ναι, μπορείς να συνδέσεις optocoupler μετά τις πύλες αλλά μην οδηγήσεις τη φωτοδίοδο απευθείας από την πύλη αλλά μέσω ενός μικρού mosfet (πχ 2Ν7000). Θα πρέπει να επιλέξεις έναν σχετικά high speed optocoupler για να μη σου βγουν στρόγγυλοι οι παλμοί στην έξοδο του (θα αφαιρέσεις και τον C8 αν βάλεις mosfet).





> 5 μπαφερ θα χρειαστω? για διασυνδεση σε μικροελεγκτη? τι προτινεις?



Οι πύλες παίζουν το ρόλο buffer ουσιαστικά. Εγώ θα πήγαινα την έξοδο της πύλης απευθείας στον μικροελεγκτή μέσω μιας μικρής αντίστασης (πχ 47Ω). Επειδή δεν ξέρω τι άλλες τάσεις και κίνδυνοι μπορεί να υπάρχουν στο υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα, μπορείς να υλοποιήσεις τη λύση στη βαθμίδα εξόδου με τον optocoupler να οδηγείται μέσω της πύλης και του mosfet. Τυχόν καθυστέρηση που θα προκύψει είναι αδιάφορη για την καταμέτρηση που θέλεις να κάνεις εσύ.

----------

nio-4- (19-12-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Με μια γρήγορη ματιά στο datasheet δε βρήκα κάτι που να το απαγορεύει. Οπότε, ναι μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις με τον LM2903 αντί για τον TLC372.
> 
> .




για την τροφοδοσια  5ν μπορεις να πεις αν μπορω να παραλειψω το κυκλωμα παραγωγής? εις διπλουν το βλεπω. εχω DC/DC isolator converter λεει και σε τι συχνοτητα δουλευει οπως και ο recom ανεβαζω λινκ

για την παραγωγη τασης 15ν για ολα τα κυκλωματα

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/data...2415SRWZ.shtml

και για το δικο σου κυκλωμα αυτο λεω να βαλω

https://www.mornsun-power.com/uploads/pdf/A_S-1WR2.pdf

η μεσω μια ζενερ οπως εχεις να παραλειψω το 5ν?

το προχωρω εγω και θα μετρησω τον θορυβο οπως μου ειπες , οποτε μπορεις και αν θελεις απαντησε και στο τελευταιο θεματακι. εχω δουλιτσα μεχρι να φτασω εκει. θα το κανω  sto eagle.  


TLV2772CDR εννοεις?? αυτο βλεπω στο σχεδιο. και παρηγγειλα 5 απο αυτους  :Biggrin:  rail to rail

----------


## nestoras

> για την τροφοδοσια  5ν μπορεις να πεις αν μπορω να παραλειψω το κυκλωμα παραγωγής? εις διπλουν το βλεπω. εχω DC/DC isolator converter λεει και σε τι συχνοτητα δουλευει οπως και ο recom ανεβαζω λινκ
> TLV2772CDR εννοεις?? αυτο βλεπω στο σχεδιο. και παρηγγειλα 5 απο δαυτους  rail to rail



Το TL431 χρησιμοποιείται για να παράγει πολύ σταθερές τιμές τάσης. Συνήθως τάσεις αναφοράς αλλά στην περίπτωση μας που έχουμε πολύ χαμηλή κατανάλωση (<3mA) το χρησιμοποιούμε και για την τροφοδοσία του op-amp. Είναι αρκετά συνηθισμένο ολοκληρωμένο και δε νομίζω να δυσκολευτείς να το βρεις.
Καλύτερα να πάρεις απευθείας από τη μπαταρία τάση και να παρακάμψεις τον converter για την τροφοδοσία του συγκεκριμένου κυκλώματος.
Σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση αν ρυθμίσεις τα thresholds πολύ κοντά μεταξύ τους κι έχεις θόρυβο στην τροφοδοσία θα έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να μετράς λάθος παλμούς στην έξοδο. Δε μπορώ να σου εγγυηθώ ότι θα λειτουργήσει σωστά αν τροφοδοτηθεί με θόρυβο το κύκλωμα και δυστυχώς όσον αφορά στο φίλτρο, το τελικό tuning πρέπει να γίνει με στημένη την πλακέτα αν θέλεις να εξαφανιστεί εντελώς ο θόρυβος. Μέτρα με τον παλμογράφο όπως σου περιέγραψα πριν (50mV, διάφοροι μικροί χρόνοι στο sec/div) την τάση τροφοδοσίας και βγάλε ένα screenshot για να δούμε σε τι κατάσταση είναι. Πάντως, η τακτική όταν έχουμε μεγάλη τάση και θέλουμε να τροφοδοτήσουμε ευαίσθητο κύκλωμα είναι είτε απευθείας με linear regulator (αν η κατανάλωση είναι πολύ μικρή) είτε με dc/dc step down 1-2Volts επάνω από την τελική τάση και μετά με ldo (linear). Επειδή όπως ανέφερα και πρίν η κατανάλωση είναι ελάχιστη, είναι καλύτερα να βάλεις εναν LM7805 στη μπαταρία σου παρά να έχεις ενδιάμεσο switching.

Οι τελεστικοί είναι αυτοί που λες. Rail to rail.  :Smile:

----------

nio-4- (19-12-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Το TL431 χρησιμοποιείται για να παράγει πολύ σταθερές τιμές τάσης. Συνήθως τάσεις αναφοράς αλλά στην περίπτωση μας που έχουμε πολύ χαμηλή κατανάλωση (<3mA) το χρησιμοποιούμε και για την τροφοδοσία του op-amp. Είναι αρκετά συνηθισμένο ολοκληρωμένο και δε νομίζω να δυσκολευτείς να το βρεις.
> Καλύτερα να πάρεις απευθείας από τη μπαταρία τάση και να παρακάμψεις τον converter για την τροφοδοσία του συγκεκριμένου κυκλώματος.
> Σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση αν ρυθμίσεις τα thresholds πολύ κοντά μεταξύ τους κι έχεις θόρυβο στην τροφοδοσία θα έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να μετράς λάθος παλμούς στην έξοδο. Δε μπορώ να σου εγγυηθώ ότι θα λειτουργήσει σωστά αν τροφοδοτηθεί με θόρυβο το κύκλωμα και δυστυχώς όσον αφορά στο φίλτρο, το τελικό tuning πρέπει να γίνει με στημένη την πλακέτα αν θέλεις να εξαφανιστεί εντελώς ο θόρυβος. Μέτρα με τον παλμογράφο όπως σου περιέγραψα πριν (50mV, διάφοροι μικροί χρόνοι στο sec/div) την τάση τροφοδοσίας και βγάλε ένα screenshot για να δούμε σε τι κατάσταση είναι. Πάντως, η τακτική όταν έχουμε μεγάλη τάση και θέλουμε να τροφοδοτήσουμε ευαίσθητο κύκλωμα είναι είτε απευθείας με linear regulator (αν η κατανάλωση είναι πολύ μικρή) είτε με dc/dc step down 1-2Volts επάνω από την τελική τάση και μετά με ldo (linear). Επειδή όπως ανέφερα και πρίν η κατανάλωση είναι ελάχιστη, είναι καλύτερα να βάλεις εναν LM7805 στη μπαταρία σου παρά να έχεις ενδιάμεσο switching.
> 
> Οι τελεστικοί είναι αυτοί που λες. Rail to rail.



οκοκοκο !!!!
ενα μελος εδω ο VasiliosPi που με ειχε βοηθησει και ηξερε γιαυτον τον συγκεκριμενο τομεα μου ειπε αυτο να τα αποφυγω....οκοκοκ με εναν απλο 7805 

ευχαριστω!!!!

παραγγελνω και τις ζενερ

----------


## nestoras

> οκοκοκο !!!!
> ενα μελος εδω ο VasiliosPi που με ειχε βοηθησει και ηξερε γιαυτον τον συγκεκριμενο τομεα μου ειπε αυτο να τα αποφυγω....οκοκοκ με εναν απλο 7805 
> 
> ευχαριστω!!!!
> 
> παραγγελνω και τις ζενερ



Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, ζένερ μάλλον εννοείς τον shunt regulator (TL431) του οποίου το σύμβολο μοιάζει όντως με ζένερ (αλλά έχει 3 ποδαράκια)... 

Αν εννοείς αυτό, τότε βάλε έναν 7809 ή 7812 πριν το τροφοδοτήσεις από τη μπαταρία κι όχι 7805.

Το 7805 στο πρότεινα γιατί νόμισα ότι δεν ήθελες να βάλεις τον TL431 καθόλου.

----------

nio-4- (19-12-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, ζένερ μάλλον εννοείς τον shunt regulator (TL431) του οποίου το σύμβολο μοιάζει όντως με ζένερ (αλλά έχει 3 ποδαράκια)... 
> 
> Αν εννοείς αυτό, τότε βάλε έναν 7809 ή 7812 πριν το τροφοδοτήσεις από τη μπαταρία κι όχι 7805.
> 
> Το 7805 στο πρότεινα γιατί νόμισα ότι δεν ήθελες να βάλεις τον TL431 καθόλου.



ναι εκανα καποια λαθη λογο της χαρας μου και να απαντησω γρηγορα....γιατι που σε ξαναβρισκουμε!! !  θα στειλω και φωτο αποτον παλμογραφο με αυτα που ειπες σε καποια φαση .

παρηγγεια και τον shunt regulator (TL431) .

ναι θα βαλω εναν L78012 μετα την μπαταρια μολυβδου 12v αλλα μαλλον πρεπει να βαλω εν σειρα 2 (ή lipo μπαταριες) για να εχω μεγαλη ταση για να μην μου κοβει το κυκλωμα γιατι αυτοι θελουν 2-3v μεγαλυτερη ταση τροφοδοσιαςσωστα?  με εναν πυκνωτη περιπου 1000μF kai 0,1μF στην εισοδο του και εναν 47 μF ή 100μF στην εξοδο του voltage regulator LM7812 σωστα?

----------


## nestoras

Βαλε 7809 για να μην αλλαζεις μπαταρια. Μια χαρα θα "ξανασταθεροποιει" το tl431.

Απο πυκνωτες δε χρειαζεται κατι ιδιαιτερο αφου θα παρεις απο τη μπαταρια. Βαλε μονο αυτους που εχει το datasheet (0.33uF στην εισοδο και 0.1uF στην εξοδο).

----------

nio-4- (19-12-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Βαλε 7809 για να μην αλλαζεις μπαταρια. Μια χαρα θα "ξανασταθεροποιει" το tl431.
> 
> Απο πυκνωτες δε χρειαζεται κατι ιδιαιτερο αφου θα παρεις απο τη μπαταρια. Βαλε μονο αυτους που εχει το datasheet (0.33uF στην εισοδο και 0.1uF στην εξοδο).



μια παρενθεση, τα σηματα εχουν εξοδο 5ν ΤΤL, ο Dspic30F4013 δεχεται 3.3ν CMOS σωστα?? να βαλω εναν διαιρετη τασης ,2 αντιστασεις , για να μειωσω την ταση??

και υπαρχει ενα μικρο θεματακι....

το τροφοδοτικο υψηλης τασης θελει 15v DC input voltage αν λυσουμε αυτο ειμαστε τελειοι!!!!

ολα τα αλλα και με 5v λειτουργουν

δες φωτο
28945855_10215590173605785_1192238172_o.jpg28944824_10215590172805765_315446956_o.jpg

----------


## SProg

Ειδες αν ειναι 5V tolerant;

----------


## nestoras

https://www.microchip.com/wwwproducts/en/en010345

Φαίνεται ότι ο MCU μπορεί να λειτουργήσει και με +5V τροφοδοσία αλλά η μέγιστη τάση σε κάθε pin δε μπορεί να είναι πάνω από την τάση τροφοδοσίας.
Οπότε, αν το δουλέψεις στα 3.3V το πιο απλό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να βάλεις έναν διαιρέτη τάσης στην είσοδο του pin (πχ 5Κ6 και 3Κ3).
2018-12-20_12h11_39.png

Δες λίγο πώς θα πρέπει να είναι και το χονδρικό διάγραμμα των τροφοδοσιών σου.
Δεν υπάρχει "γραμμικός" τρόπος δημιουργίας DC τάσης υψηλότερης από την πηγή χωρίς να εμπλακούν πυκνωτές, πηνία και διακοπτικά στοιχεία (σχετικά μεγάλης συχνότητας).

ΥΓ: Σάββα, ωραίο πράμα αυτό που έχεις στην υπογραφή σου! Πολύ στρωμένη κίνηση, μπράβο και για το hardware και για το software!

----------


## SProg

Δεν ξερω αν αυτη η σειρα εχει 5V tolerant, θα σε γλυτωνε απο extra υλικα.





> ΥΓ: Σάββα, ωραίο πράμα αυτό που έχεις στην υπογραφή σου! Πολύ στρωμένη κίνηση, μπράβο και για το hardware και για το software!



Nα σαι καλα.

Αυτό ειναι απλά μια λειτουργια της όλης συσκευης. Η απόκριση ειναι επιτηδες αργή γιατί κολλούσε το Terminal (γενικα δεν το εχω με τις High-Level γλωσσες..).

----------


## nio-4-

> Ειδες αν ειναι 5V tolerant;



Το τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τασης εννοείς? 
Μπορω να το τεσταρω γιατι το εχω συνδεδεμένο.  Τωρα που το λες το τροφοδοτικό παγκου που εχω (υποτυπωδες ,με εναν 317 για θετική και εναν για αρνητική ταδη) παραγει 11.80 ν περίπου τάση και δουλευει το σύστημα 😆

Και μια που το αναλύουμε να ρωτήσω,  η μπαταρία μολύβδου έκαιγε  την ασφάλεια που ειχα 200mA ίσως και μεγαλυτερες ειχα βαλει και το διόρθωσα αυτο βάζοντας μια αντισταση τουβλο εν σειρά με τον θετικο πολο της μπαταρίας 15R 20W . Δεν ξερω μηπως το κυκλωμα κατι τραβουσε ξαφνηκα υψηλες στιγμιαίες τιμες εντασης ρεύματος.  Αλλα τωρα είμαι καλα

----------


## nestoras

> Δεν ξερω αν αυτη η σειρα εχει 5V tolerant, θα σε γλυτωνε απο extra υλικα.
> 
> 
> 
> Nα σαι καλα.
> 
> Αυτό ειναι απλά μια λειτουργια της όλης συσκευης. Η απόκριση ειναι επιτηδες αργή γιατί κολλούσε το Terminal (γενικα δεν το εχω με τις High-Level γλωσσες..).



Το σημα της επιταχυνσης δεν ειναι ευκολο σημα, "παιζει" παρα πολυ (τουλαχιστον στα πιεζοηλεκτρικα επιταχυνσιομετρα) γι'αυτο θεωρησα οτι ειναι δυσκολο να επιτυχεις ομαλη κινηση.

Την επεξεργασια/φιλτραρισμα την κανεις στην πλακετα ή στο software? Το επιταχυνσιομετρο σου δινει απευθειας ψηφιακη πληροφορια, ετσι δεν ειναι; ή εχει εξοδους τασης σε καθε αξονα αναλογα με τα "G" (δεν ειδα το datasheet).

----------


## nestoras

> Το τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τασης εννοείς? 
> Μπορω να το τεσταρω γιατι το εχω συνδεδεμένο.  Τωρα που το λες το τροφοδοτικό παγκου που εχω (υποτυπωδες ,με εναν 317 για θετική και εναν για αρνητική ταδη) παραγει 11.80 ν περίπου τάση και δουλευει το σύστημα π
> 
> Και μια που το αναλύουμε να ρωτήσω,  η μπαταρία μολύβδου έκαιγε  την ασφάλεια που ειχα 200mA ίσως και μεγαλυτερες ειχα βαλει και το διόρθωσα αυτο βάζοντας μια αντισταση τουβλο εν σειρά με τον θετικο πολο της μπαταρίας 15R 20W . Δεν ξερω μηπως το κυκλωμα κατι τραβουσε ξαφνηκα υψηλες στιγμιαίες τιμες εντασης ρεύματος.  Αλλα τωρα είμαι καλα



Την ασφαλεια στην εκαιγε στο ξεκινημα ή σε τυχαιες χρονικες στιγμες;

Αν στην εκαιγε κατα την εκκινηση τοτε βαλε ενα αμπερομετρο εν σειρα και δες τη συνολικη καταναλωση σε αμπερ (απευθειας απο τη μπαταρια). Αν η καταναλωση ειναι μικροτερη απο το trip current της ασφαλειας τοτε φταινε οι πυκνωτες που υπαρχουν στο κυκλωμα και "τραβανε" πολυ ρευμα οταν ειναι αδειοι.

Αν κανεις τη δουλεια σου με τα 13V που θα βγαζει η μπαταρια προσπαθησε να αποφυγεις τον dc/dc converter.

----------


## nio-4-

> Την ασφαλεια στην εκαιγε στο ξεκινημα ή σε τυχαιες χρονικες στιγμες;
> 
> Αν στην εκαιγε κατα την εκκινηση τοτε βαλε ενα αμπερομετρο εν σειρα και δες τη συνολικη καταναλωση σε αμπερ (απευθειας απο τη μπαταρια). Αν η καταναλωση ειναι μικροτερη απο το trip current της ασφαλειας τοτε φταινε οι πυκνωτες που υπαρχουν στο κυκλωμα και "τραβανε" πολυ ρευμα οταν ειναι αδειοι.
> 
> Αν κανεις τη δουλεια σου με τα 13V που θα βγαζει η μπαταρια προσπαθησε να αποφυγεις τον dc/dc converter.



Οκ ναι θα το αποφυγω... το ξεχνάω!   γιατι βλεπω οτι δουλεύει με 12v .

Ειχα μετρηση το ρευμα ηταν μικρό.  Θα το τσεκαρω φυσικα ξανα. Την εκαιγε σε τυχαία χρονικά διαστήματα απλα και κατα την εκκίνηση.  Πως μπορώ να το προστατέψω?  Αν εχω την αντίσταση είμαι καλα?

----------


## SProg

> Το σημα της επιταχυνσης δεν ειναι ευκολο σημα, "παιζει" παρα πολυ (τουλαχιστον στα πιεζοηλεκτρικα επιταχυνσιομετρα) γι'αυτο θεωρησα οτι ειναι δυσκολο να επιτυχεις ομαλη κινηση.
> 
> Την επεξεργασια/φιλτραρισμα την κανεις στην πλακετα ή στο software? Το επιταχυνσιομετρο σου δινει απευθειας ψηφιακη πληροφορια, ετσι δεν ειναι; ή εχει εξοδους τασης σε καθε αξονα αναλογα με τα "G" (δεν ειδα το datasheet).



Γενικα δε μπορεις να υπολογισεις αυτες τις γωνιες μονο με επιταχυνσιομετρο ή μονο με γυροσκοπιο. Ακομα και με το συνδιασμο τους δε μπορεις να τις υπολογισεις σωστα, το ενα μπορει να σου δωσει λαθος τιμες σε αργες κινησεις και το αλλο σε γρηγορες (drift).

Για να υπαρξει ενα σωστο αποτελεσμα θελεις καποιο φιλτρο, ενα από αυτα ειναι και το Kalman. Ενα βελτιστος παρατηρητης του συστηματος για αποθορυβοποιηση.

Το IMU μου δινει ψηφιακες τιμες (επελεξα I2C αλλα εχει και SPI). Ολη η επεξεργασια γινεται στον μικροελεγκτη τις πλακετας, η desktop εφαρμογη ειναι μονο για απεικονιση.

Εαν ειχα και μαγνητομετρο θα μπορουσα να ειχα και τη γωνια Yaw αλλα δεν εχει νοημα, απλα θα εκτελουσα τον ιδιο αλγοριθμο.


Υ.Γ Αυτα δεν ζητουνται καν στη διπλωματικη...απλα τρωγοντας  ερχεται η ορεξη!

----------


## VaselPi

Παρακολουθώ αυτήν την ενδιαφέρουσα και δημιουργική συζήτηση, που αφορά τη σχεδίαση και συναρμολόγηση ενός διακριτή παλμών τάσης δύο στάθμων (διακριτής παλμών «παραθύρου»). 
Πριν αρχίσετε τη συναρμολόγηση, επιτρέψτε μου μία παρατήρηση. Στο σημείο που βρίσκεστε - είστε σε λάθος δρόμο, διότι ο διακριτής που σχεδιάσατε και θέλετε να συναρμολογήσετε, ενώ χρησιμοποιείται συχνά σε άλλες λειτουργίες, δεν κάνει αυτό που πρέπει να κάνει ένας διακριτής παλμών «παραθύρου». 
Πράγματι, έστω ότι την «κάτω» στάθμη την επιλέγετε 1 V, ενώ την «άνω», 1,5 V. Το κύκλωμα πρέπει να παράγει την τάση κόρου (ψηφιακό 1) όταν ο προς μελέτη παλμός έχει «ύψος» μεταξύ 1 και 1,5 V, ενώ πρέπει να παράγει τη μηδενική τάση (ψηφιακό 0), όταν το ύψος του παλμού βρίσκεται εκτός του «παραθύρου». Το κύκλωμά σας ικανοποιεί τον πρώτο όρο, αλλά δεν ικανοποιεί τον δεύτερο, δηλαδή δεν παράγει τη μηδενική τάση όταν, για παράδειγμα, ο παλμός έχει «ύψος» 2 V. Έτσι, αντί για να παράγει τη μηδενική τάση, αυτό παράγει 2 ψηφιακές μονάδες: στο «μέτωπο» και την «ουρά» του παλμού. Το πρώτο «ψηφιακό 1» το παράγει όταν ο παλμός, αυξανόμενος, «σέρνεται» μεταξύ των τάσεων 1 και 1,5 V, ενώ το δεύτερο το παράγει στην «ουρά» του παλμού, όταν η τάση του, μειούμενη, «σέρνεται» μεταξύ των τάσεων 1,5 και 1 V. Τη μηδενική τάση το κύκλωμα την παράγει μόνο όταν η τάση του παλμού είναι κάτω από 1 V και πάνω από 1,5 V. Επιπλέων, και η χρονική διάρκεια αυτών των δύο ψηφιακών μονάδων διαφέρει πολύ, αλλά και εξαρτώνται από τις δύο στάθμες. Συνεπώς, καθώς το κύκλωμα σας δεν κάνει αυτό που πρέπει, μάλλον πρέπει να το σχεδιάσετε εκ’ νέου. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (21-12-18)

----------


## nestoras

Καλημερα Βασίλειε, το κυκλωμα ειναι συγκριτης παραθυρου και κανει οντως αυτο που περιγραψατε επειδη αυτο ειναι ο "window comparator": λογικη μοναδα οταν μια ταση βρεθει εντος συγκεκριμενου παραθυρου.

Φαινεται κι απο τις προσομειωσεις αυτο που περιγραφετε (ευτυχως που εβαλα και τις κυματομορφες). Επειδη τωρα ασχοληθηκα λιγο με το θεμα δεν κατανοω τη "φυσικη" σημασια ολου του κυκλωματος.

Αυτο που θα πρεπει να κανει ο "window comparator" ειναι να παραγει μια λογικη μοναδα στην εξοδο οταν ενας ολοκληρος παλμος βρισκεται εντος του παραθυρου? Οι παλμοι ξεκινανε ολοι απο το μηδεν?

Ευχαριστω για την παρατηρηση οπως και να'χει. Ελπιζω ο Γιαννης να μην προλαβε να στειλει το pcb για παραγωγη. Διορθωσεις μπορουν να γινουν απλα θα πρεπει να γνωριζω ακριβως το ζητουμενο επειδη ο ορος window comparator ειναι κατι συγκεκριμενο, σχεδιαστηκε αυτο.  :Smile:

----------

nio-4- (21-12-18)

----------


## VaselPi

_Αυτο που θα πρεπει να κανει ο "window comparator" ειναι να παραγει μια λογικη μοναδα στην εξοδο οταν ενας ολοκληρος παλμος βρισκεται εντος του παραθυρου? Οι παλμοι ξεκινανε ολοι απο το μηδεν?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nestoras*.

Παναγιώτη καλημέρα. Όντως, ο διακριτής παλμών "παραθύρου" πρέπει να παράγει τη _λογική μονάδα_ (τάση κόρου) όταν το «ύψος» του παλμού είναι εντός του παραθύρου, ενώ το _λογικό μηδέν_ (τάση μηδενική) να το παράγει σε 2 περιπτώσεις: 
*α* - όταν ο παλμός έχει «ύψος» μικρότερο της στάθμης VL (κάτω στάθμη),
*β* - όταν ο παλμός έχει «ύψος» μεγαλύτερο της στάθμης VH (άνω στάθμη).
Βασίλειος.

----------

nestoras (21-12-18), 

nio-4- (21-12-18)

----------


## nestoras

Το "α", το καλυπτουμε.

Το "β" ειναι πολυ ευκολο να υλοποιηθει αν με τη λογικη του συγκριτη VL (κατω κατωφλι) μπει ενας τριτος συγκριτης αλλά με ταση κατωφλιου το ανω threshold. Οι εξοδοι ολων των συγκριτων θα συνδυαστουν λογικα στο τελος με πυλη και θα εχουμε το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα.

----------

nio-4- (21-12-18)

----------


## SProg

Μια NOT στo σημα τοt συγκριτη της τασης Vhigh λειπει πριν την AND.

----------


## VaselPi

_Το "α", το καλυπτουμε._

_Το "β" ειναι πολυ ευκολο να υλοποιηθει αν με τη λογικη του συγκριτη VL (κατω κατωφλι) μπει ενας τριτος συγκριτης αλλά με ταση κατωφλιου το ανω threshold. Οι εξοδοι ολων των συγκριτων θα συνδυαστουν λογικα στο τελος με πυλη και θα εχουμε το επιθυμητο αποτελεσμα._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nestoras**.* 

Παναγιώτη, τον όρο «β» τον ικανοποιεί και το δικό σας σχέδιο, ως έχει! Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στις 2 λογικές μονάδες που δημιουργούνται στην «άνοδο» και στην «ουρά» του παλμού. Επίσης, και η διάρκεια του παλμού της λογικής μονάδες εξαρτάται από το «ύψος» του παλμού και τις 2 στάθμες.
Σκέψου την ακόλουθη πρόταση. Έχεις 2 διακριτές, στις 2 στάθμες. Στην έξοδό τους, από ένα monostable multivibrator, σταθερής διάρκειας, ας πούμε, όσο είναι η άνοδος του παλμού από 0 V έως τη κορυφή, επί 2. Οι 2 παλμοί οδηγούνται σε κάποιες πύλες, οι οποίες κάνουν την εξής λειτουργία: 
Όταν εμφανίζεται ο παλμός του «κάτω», αλλά απουσιάζει ο παλμός του «άνω», ο παλμός του «κάτω» να προχωρά κανονικά στις επόμενες μονάδες του κυκλώματος. Αλλά όταν εμφανίζεται _και_ ο παλμός του «άνω», έστω με μία μικρή καθυστέρηση, αυτός να _μπλοκάρει_ την έλευση του «κάτω». 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nestoras (21-12-18), 

nio-4- (21-12-18)

----------


## nestoras

Βασίλειε, έχεις δίκιο. Το σκέφτηκα στο "πόδι" έχοντας στο μυαλό μου τετραγωνικούς απότομους παλμούς.
Το κύκλωμα προς τα εκεί που το έχεις στο μυαλό σου πηγαίνει.
Θα πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψην τη διάρκεια τον παλμών και η λογική σύγκριση να γίνει αφού έχουμε ολόκληρο τον παλμό.
Το παραπάνω συνεπάγεται κάποιο στοιχείο μνήμης/καθυστέρησης για να υλοποιηθεί.

Ενδεχομένως να μπορεί να σχεδιαστεί και με κυκλώματα RC. Τουλάχιστον κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς πρέπει να γίνει κι όπως λέει κι ένας φίλος: "Η σωστή τεχνική περιγραφή είναι η μισή λύση".

Σάββα, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο για την NOT απλά όπως ανέφερα και πριν το σκέφτηκα στο "πόδι"! (δεν είμαι και πολύ πρωινός τύπος)

----------

nio-4- (21-12-18)

----------


## VaselPi

_Βασίλειε, έχεις δίκιο. Το σκέφτηκα στο "πόδι" έχοντας στο μυαλό μου τετραγωνικούς απότομους παλμούς._
_Το κύκλωμα προς τα εκεί που το έχεις στο μυαλό σου πηγαίνει.
Θα πρέπει να λάβουμε υπόψην τη διάρκεια τον παλμών και η λογική σύγκριση να γίνει αφού έχουμε ολόκληρο τον παλμό.
Το παραπάνω συνεπάγεται κάποιο στοιχείο μνήμης/καθυστέρησης για να υλοποιηθεί.

Ενδεχομένως να μπορεί να σχεδιαστεί και με κυκλώματα RC. Τουλάχιστον κατάλαβα τι ακριβώς πρέπει να γίνει κι όπως λέει κι ένας φίλος: "Η σωστή τεχνική περιγραφή είναι η μισή λύση"._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nestoras**.*

Σωστά! Ο «κάτω» παλμός πρέπει να σταλεί στην πύλη με μία μικρή καθυστέρηση, η οποία μπορεί να πραγματοποιηθεί άνετα με ένα απλό κύκλωμα RC. 
Παναγιώτη, για σιγουριά, τη χρονική διάρκεια του "άνω" παλμού, που μπλοκάρεί τον "κάτω", θα την έκανα λίγο μεγαλύτερη.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (21-12-18)

----------


## tsimpidas

Πάντως αυτο το window comparator εχει ηδη 6 μηνες ιστορια = https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=92505

και σιγα το κυκλωμα, :Tongue Smilie:  δυο συγκριτες με αντιστροφη συνδεση και ενα delay στο τελος, τεχνικες για delay ? τουλαχιστον 10 διαφορετικες,,

ο nio-4 δεν εχει λυσει ακομη ουτε το προβλημα της τροφοδοσιας,, και ακουω και εσας που του λετε να συνδεσει στην μπαταρια κατευθηαν. :Confused1: 

ο nio-4 πολυ σωστά εθεσε τον τιτλο για προσφορά κατασκευής, διοτι τοσο καιρο προσπαθει να συνδεσει ετεροκλητα κυκλωματα και περιμένει να δουλεψουν σαν συνολο.

εγω θα συμβουλευα τον nio-4 και οποιον δηποτε αλλον στην θεση του 
_[η θεση καποιου που ψαχνει καποιον αλλο να του φτιαξει αυτο που θελει και δεν βρίσκει κανεναν.._]
να ξεχασει προς το παρον την κατασκευη που εχει στο μυαλο του και να αρχισει να φτιαχνει διαφορα κυκλωματα ωστε να αποκτησει γνωσεις και εμπειρία.

----------

nio-4- (21-12-18)

----------


## VaselPi

Παναγιώτη (*nestoras*), δύο θέματα πρέπει ακόμη να δεις: 
1 Ο τρόπος παραγωγής και ρύθμισης των 2 στάθμων τάσης.
2 Το εύρος του παραθύρου.

*Οι 2 στάθμες τάσης.* Δεν είναι βολικό να έχεις δύο ανεξάρτητες και ρυθμιζόμενες χωριστά τάσεις, καθώς η ρύθμισή τους επιβάλει τη χρήση ενός βολτόμετρου, προκειμένου να αποτραπεί η κατάσταση όπου η «κάτω» τάση είναι υψηλότερη της «άνω». 
Είναι προτιμότερο, η «άνω» τάση να δημιουργείται καβάλα στην «κάτω», σε σύνδεση σειράς, προκειμένου να είναι πάντα υψηλότερη.

*Το παράθυρο*. Έστω ότι θέλεις να αναλύσεις την κατανομή των παλμών που έχουν πλάτος έως 5 βολτ (θα τους προτιμούσα να είναι έως 10 βολτ). Πόσο πλατύ πρέπει να είναι το παράθυρο; Η απάντηση στο ερώτημα εξαρτάται από τη στάθμη θορύβου, που όπως βλέπω είναι περίπου 20 φορές μικρότερη των παλμών, δηλαδή περίπου ο,25 βολτ. Προκειμένου ο θόρυβος να μην επηρεάζει την ανάλυση των παλμών, είναι σκόπιμο, το παράθυρο να είναι 2 φορές μεγαλύτερο, δηλαδή 0,5 βολτ. 

*Η ελάχιστη τιμή της κάτω στάθμης.* Πρέπει ακόμη να αποφασίσεις ποία θα είναι η μικρότερη τιμή της «κάτω» στάθμης, όταν αυτή θα σαρώνεται έως τα 5 βολτ. Νομίζω, ότι δεν πρέπει να είναι μικρότερη από 0,5 βολτ. Επομένως, η «κάτω» στάθμη θα μεταβάλλεται από 0,5 έως 5 βολτ, ενώ η «άνω» τάση πρέπει να είναι κατά 0,5 βολτ υψηλότερη. 
Με τα δεδομένα αυτά, στις μικρές τιμές της «κάτω» στάθμης το παράθυρο εμφανίζεται να είναι μεγάλο. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που τους παλμούς θα τους ήθελα να είναι έως 10 βολτ, η σάρωση της «κάτω» τάσης να γίνεται από 1 έως 10 βολτ, με παράθυρο 0,5 βολτ. Για έναν αυτοσχέδιο διακριτή παλμών, οι παράμετροι αυτοί είναι ικανοποιητικοί.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nestoras (21-12-18), 

nio-4- (21-12-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Καλημερα Βασίλειε, το κυκλωμα ειναι συγκριτης παραθυρου και κανει οντως αυτο που περιγραψατε επειδη αυτο ειναι ο "window comparator": λογικη μοναδα οταν μια ταση βρεθει εντος συγκεκριμενου παραθυρου.
> 
> Φαινεται κι απο τις προσομειωσεις αυτο που περιγραφετε (ευτυχως που εβαλα και τις κυματομορφες). Επειδη τωρα ασχοληθηκα λιγο με το θεμα δεν κατανοω τη "φυσικη" σημασια ολου του κυκλωματος.
> 
> Αυτο που θα πρεπει να κανει ο "window comparator" ειναι να παραγει μια λογικη μοναδα στην εξοδο οταν ενας ολοκληρος παλμος βρισκεται εντος του παραθυρου? Οι παλμοι ξεκινανε ολοι απο το μηδεν?
> 
> Ευχαριστω για την παρατηρηση οπως και να'χει. Ελπιζω ο Γιαννης να μην προλαβε να στειλει το pcb για παραγωγη. Διορθωσεις μπορουν να γινουν απλα θα πρεπει να γνωριζω ακριβως το ζητουμενο επειδη ο ορος window comparator ειναι κατι συγκεκριμενο, σχεδιαστηκε αυτο.



καλησπερα Νεστορα,

   δεν το εκανα ουτε το εστειλα , με βοηθανε εδω και σε αυτο το παλευω και εγω να κανω κατι μηπως βοηθησω την κατασταση απο θεμα μειωσης χρονου . Αλλα και να το εστελνα δεν θα με χαλουσε γιατι δεν με πειραζουν αυτα τα προβληματα.Σεβομαι τον χρονο που καταναλωνεται γιαμενα και ειναι το μονο συμαντικο για μενα.

----------


## nio-4-

> Πάντως αυτο το window comparator εχει ηδη 6 μηνες ιστορια = https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=92505
> 
> και σιγα το κυκλωμα, δυο συγκριτες με αντιστροφη συνδεση και ενα delay στο τελος, τεχνικες για delay ? τουλαχιστον 10 διαφορετικες,,
> 
> ο nio-4 δεν εχει λυσει ακομη ουτε το προβλημα της τροφοδοσιας,, και ακουω και εσας που του λετε να συνδεσει στην μπαταρια κατευθηαν.
> 
> ο nio-4 πολυ σωστά εθεσε τον τιτλο για προσφορά κατασκευής, διοτι τοσο καιρο προσπαθει να συνδεσει ετεροκλητα κυκλωματα και περιμένει να δουλεψουν σαν συνολο.
> 
> εγω θα συμβουλευα τον nio-4 και οποιον δηποτε αλλον στην θεση του 
> ...



σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου αλλα...... εκανα και πριν μηνες την προσπαθεια η οποια και για αλλα θεματα ειχε ξεκινησει πολλου-πολλους μηνες πριν........
και ειχα πετυχει αυτο που μου ειχατε προτινει αλλαααα αν δεν εκανε την παρατηρηση ο Βασίλειος δεν θα το ειχα καταλαβει ποτε!!!!!!!!
και φυσικα εχω ασχοληθει........δεν παιρνω συχνα ετοιμη τροφη!!! δεν το συνηθιζω δεν μου αρεσει να μην μπορω να κανω κατι!!! οποτε ελπιζω να καταλαβες πως σκεφτομαι και τι ειμαι... (την βοηθεια την δεχομαι-δεν ειμαικαι τοσο εγωιστης  :Smile:   )

----------


## nio-4-

> Παναγιώτη (*nestoras*), δύο θέματα πρέπει ακόμη να δεις: 
> 1 Ο τρόπος παραγωγής και ρύθμισης των 2 στάθμων τάσης.
> 2 Το εύρος του παραθύρου.
> 
> *Οι 2 στάθμες τάσης.* Δεν είναι βολικό να έχεις δύο ανεξάρτητες και ρυθμιζόμενες χωριστά τάσεις, καθώς η ρύθμισή τους επιβάλει τη χρήση ενός βολτόμετρου, προκειμένου να αποτραπεί η κατάσταση όπου η «κάτω» τάση είναι υψηλότερη της «άνω». 
> Είναι προτιμότερο, η «άνω» τάση να δημιουργείται καβάλα στην «κάτω», σε σύνδεση σειράς, προκειμένου να είναι πάντα υψηλότερη.
> 
> *Το παράθυρο*. Έστω ότι θέλεις να αναλύσεις την κατανομή των παλμών που έχουν πλάτος έως 5 βολτ (θα τους προτιμούσα να είναι έως 10 βολτ). Πόσο πλατύ πρέπει να είναι το παράθυρο; Η απάντηση στο ερώτημα εξαρτάται από τη στάθμη θορύβου, που όπως βλέπω είναι περίπου 20 φορές μικρότερη των παλμών, δηλαδή περίπου ο,25 βολτ. Προκειμένου ο θόρυβος να μην επηρεάζει την ανάλυση των παλμών, είναι σκόπιμο, το παράθυρο να είναι 2 φορές μεγαλύτερο, δηλαδή 0,5 βολτ. 
> 
> ...



καλησπερα Βασίλειε,

   καταρχας σε ευχαριστω πολυ που ξανα απαντησες- ασχοληθηκες στο φλεγον θεμα μου.
  επισης, θα θελα να μου πεις πως μπορω να εξαλειψω ή να κανω το καλιμπραρισμα του scintillation probe με τους παλμους που μπαινουν σφινα απο τον cs(ti) γιατι νομιζω εκτος τον αλλον (1. τροφοδοσια την οποια με μια μικρη παραδοχη αδιαφορώντας για τον θορυβο που εισαγει με δεδομενου και του οτι βαζουμε εναν απλο LM78xx και 2. τον  window compartaor που νομιζω καταλήγουμε ) ηταν το θεμα που μου ειχες επιστησει την προσοχη αν δεν κανω λαθος.

τωρα αυτο ως ενθετο το αναφερω δεδομενου του θεματος που συζητειται και αν θελεις απαντας και σε αυτο.

----------


## VaselPi

Παναγιώτη (*nestoras*), το κύκλωμα του διακριτή παλμών που αναφέρει ο Γιάννης, όπως το βλέπω, είναι μόνιμης στάθμης VL και μόνιμου παραθύρου. Με τα δύο τριμεράκια, οι τιμές της διάκρισης άμεσα συνδέονται και «δένονται» στο «ύψος» των παλμών, που εξαρτώνται από την υψηλή τάση (τα 950 βολτ) που εφαρμόζεται στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. 
Παρότι είναι ενδιαφέρον το μέρος του κυκλώματος που αφορά τις πύλες, σαν σύνολο, όπως νομίζω, δεν είναι το κύκλωμα που θα σου επιτρέπει να μελετήσεις την κατανομή των πλατών που έχουν οι παλμοί, σε ένα ευρύ τους φάσμα. Δηλαδή δεν έχει την ευελιξία που επιθυμεί ο ερευνητής από έναν διακριτή παλμών.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (24-12-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Παναγιώτη (*nestoras*), το κύκλωμα του διακριτή παλμών που αναφέρει ο Γιάννης, όπως το βλέπω, είναι μόνιμης στάθμης VL και μόνιμου παραθύρου. Με τα δύο τριμεράκια, οι τιμές της διάκρισης άμεσα συνδέονται και «δένονται» στο «ύψος» των παλμών, που εξαρτώνται από την υψηλή τάση (τα 950 βολτ) που εφαρμόζεται στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. 
> Παρότι είναι ενδιαφέρον το μέρος του κυκλώματος που αφορά τις πύλες, σαν σύνολο, όπως νομίζω, δεν είναι το κύκλωμα που θα σου επιτρέπει να μελετήσεις την κατανομή των πλατών που έχουν οι παλμοί, σε ένα ευρύ τους φάσμα. Δηλαδή δεν έχει την ευελιξία που επιθυμεί ο ερευνητής από έναν διακριτή παλμών.
> Βασίλειος.



Ευχαριστώ για την επισήμανση το κατάλαβα οποτε το ξεχναμε αυτο σαν να μην το εχω ανεβάσει. 

Παντός με ενα ψαξιμο που εχω κάνει εχουν εξαρτηση η υψηλη ταση με ολο το κυκλωμα σε τετοιες κατασκευές οπως και ο charge sensitive preamplifier που εχω πριν αλλα ετσι για την ιστορία το αναφέρω. 

Αν θελεται το σβηνω το κατεβαζω για να μην σας μπερδευει

----------


## tsimpidas

Αυτο που οπως φαίνεται δεν εχετε καταλάβει ειναι ενας σχεδιασμός απο την αλλη ακρη του ατλαντικού οπου εχει που το σχεδιο συμβολίζει γείωση στην πραγματικοτητα *ειναι γειωμένο το συν+ και οχι το πλην-.*

μετα η λυχνια που φενεται* καιγεται αν εκτεθη στο φως της ημερας*,, αρα πολυ πιθανο να πειραματιζεστε με καμένο εξαρτημα και να μην το γνωριζετε.

ο κατασκευαστης του παραπανω κυκλωματος θα πρεπει καταρχην* να γνωριζει πως λειτουργουν τα εξαρτηματα του,*

μετα να το *επανασχεδιασει* στα ευρωπαϊκά στανταρ οπου στην γειωση βαζουμε το πλην,, 

μετα να δοκιμασει* ολα τα σταδια* του κυκλωματος με την* ΣΩΣΤΗ παντα τροφοδοσια* στον παλμογραφο 

και αφου *ρυθμίσει τους τελεστικους* 
να δοκιμασει* αν δουλευει* σαν συνολο.


ή απλα να εγκαταλείψει το ολο progect.

----------

nio-4- (24-12-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> Αυτο που οπως φαίνεται δεν εχετε καταλάβει ειναι ενας σχεδιασμός απο την αλλη ακρη του ατλαντικού οπου εχει που το σχεδιο συμβολίζει γείωση στην πραγματικοτητα *ειναι γειωμένο το συν+ και οχι το πλην-.*
> 
> μετα η λυχνια που φενεται* καιγεται αν εκτεθη στο φως της ημερας*,, αρα πολυ πιθανο να πειραματιζεστε με καμένο εξαρτημα και να μην το γνωριζετε.
> 
> ο κατασκευαστης του παραπανω κυκλωματος θα πρεπει καταρχην* να γνωριζει πως λειτουργουν τα εξαρτηματα του,*
> 
> μετα να το *επανασχεδιασει* στα ευρωπαϊκά στανταρ οπου στην γειωση βαζουμε το πλην,, 
> 
> μετα να δοκιμασει* ολα τα σταδια* του κυκλωματος με την* ΣΩΣΤΗ παντα τροφοδοσια* στον παλμογραφο 
> ...



Θα πρεπε να γνωριζεις τι γνωριζουμε και μετα να απαντάς φιλτατε τσιμπιδα με αγαπη στο λεω... 
Ολα αυτα ειναι γνωστα... δεν βαδιζω στα τυφλά!!!! 

Ψάχνω το αληθινό φώς που ειναι στο σκοτάδι της ψυχης του καθενός

----------


## nestoras

Γιαννη, μετα την παρεμβαση του Βασιλειου καταλαβα τι ακριβως πρεπει να γινει. Ειχα κατι διαφορετικο στο μυαλο μου.

Βασιλειε, η λυση που σκεφτηκα ειναι με εναν διπλο monostable (πχ 74HC123). Ο πρωτος θα παιρνει positive trigger απο τη θετικη ακμη (μεσω εν σειρα πυκνωτη δηλαδη) της εξοδου του comparator της κατω σταθμης. Ο πρωτος αυτος timer θα λειτουργει ως "delay on" (ρυθμιζομενο περιπου οση η μιση διαρκεια παλμου) για τον δευτερο timer (trigger στην πτωση του παλμου εξοδου του πρωτου timer). Το reset του 2ου timer θα ελεγχεται απο την εξοδο του comparator του ανω threshold, οποτε αν εκεινη τη στιγμη ειχε ενεργοποιηθει και το ανω threshold δε θα παραχθει παλμος προς καταμετρηση.

Μου ειναι δυσκολο να σχεδιασω σχηματικο αυτη τη στιγμη, ισως ανεβασω κατι προχειρο σε χαρτι σε περιπτωση που δεν εγινα κατανοητος. Οι παλμοι προς καταμετρηση θα ειναι οι παλμοι του 2ου timer (ρυθμισμενος σε χρονο περιπου μισης περιοδου του σηματος).

----------

nio-4- (24-12-18)

----------


## VaselPi

_Βασιλειε, η λυση που σκεφτηκα ειναι με εναν διπλο monostable (πχ 74HC123). Ο πρωτος θα παιρνει positive trigger απο τη θετικη ακμη (μεσω εν σειρα πυκνωτη δηλαδη) της εξοδου του comparator της κατω σταθμης. Ο πρωτος αυτος timer θα λειτουργει ως "delay on" (ρυθμιζομενο περιπου οση η μιση διαρκεια παλμου) για τον δευτερο timer (trigger στην πτωση του παλμου εξοδου του πρωτου timer). Το reset του 2ου timer θα ελεγχεται απο την εξοδο του comparator του ανω threshold, οποτε αν εκεινη τη στιγμη ειχε ενεργοποιηθει και το ανω threshold δε θα παραχθει παλμος προς καταμετρηση._

_Μου ειναι δυσκολο να σχεδιασω σχηματικο αυτη τη στιγμη, ισως ανεβασω κατι προχειρο σε χαρτι σε περιπτωση που δεν εγινα κατανοητος. Οι παλμοι προς καταμετρηση θα ειναι οι παλμοι του 2ου timer (ρυθμισμενος σε χρονο περιπου μισης περιοδου του σηματος_).

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nestoras*.

Παναγιώτη, στο σκεπτικό αυτό μου φαίνεται προβληματικό, ιδίως το μέρος:

"_Το reset του 2ου timer θα ελεγχεται απο την εξοδο του comparator του ανω threshold, οποτε αν εκεινη τη στιγμη ειχε ενεργοποιηθει και το ανω threshold δε θα παραχθει παλμος προς καταμετρηση._​"

Το ζήτημα είναι ότι ο θετικός παλμός του άνω comparator δεν έχει σταθερή διάρκεια. Η διάρκειά του κυμαίνεται από 0 έως περίπου 20 - 25 μs, ανάλογα με το κατά πόσο ο παλμός «ξεμυτίζει» (εξέχει) πάνω από τη στάθμη VH. 
Για να λειτουργούν οι πύλες με σιγουριά, είμαι της άποψης ότι στις πύλες πρέπει να εφαρμόζονται παλμοί σταθερής χρονικής διάρκειας.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (24-12-18)

----------


## nestoras

Θεωρεις ασφαλέστερο να ενεργοποιηθεί ενας ακομη monostable απο την ακμη του ανω comparator ωστε να "φαρδυνουμε" τον παλμό, η εξοδος του οποιου θα ελεγχει το reset του καταμετρητη;

Αυτο που θελω να επιτυχω ειναι η εμφανιση πρωτα του παλμου που προκυπτει απο τον επανω συγκριτη και μετα απο τον κατω συγκριτη. Οποτε αν υπαρξει "επανω" παλμος, να μου "κλειδωσει" τον καταμετρητη μεσω του reset. Αν δεν υπαρξει παλμος απο τον επανω συγκριτη τοτε ο (τριτος πλεον) μονοσταθης θα παραγει εναν παλμο σταθερης διαρκειας προς καταμετρηση.

Εχεις μια πολυ καθαρη εικονα των παλμων οποτε η βοηθεια σου ειναι πολυτιμη! Περα απο την παραπανω παρατήρηση σου βλεπεις καποιο αλλο προβληματικό σημείο κατι άλλο στο παραπάνω σκεπτικό;

Υποθετω οτι οι χρονοι θα πρεπει να ειναι ρυθμιζομενοι ανάλογα με τη συχνότητα εμφανισης των παλμων αλλα και τη διάρκειά τους. Υπαρχει καποιος νεκρος χρονος μεταξυ των παλμων πάντα; Οπωσδηποτε ένας παλμός επιστρεφει στο μηδεν πριν την εμφανιση  του επομενου;

----------

nio-4- (24-12-18)

----------


## tsimpidas

> Ψάχνω το αληθινό φώς που ειναι στο σκοτάδι της ψυχης του καθενός



Ας πούμε οτι εφτιαχνα εγω αυτο το κύκλωμα...

αρχικα θα τροφοδοτουσα την λυχνια οπως περιγραφει το κύκλωμα και θα συνδεα στον παλμογραφο το πιν 6 και 
με καποιο δειγμα θα TRIGαριζα την ευαισθησια της παρακολουθωντας στον παλμογραφο το σημα και την μορφη αυτου,,
[βασικη γνωση συνδεσης λυχνιων]
*η λυχνια τροφοδοτηται με 950ν μεταξύ αλλων* αν προσεξα καλα, ετσι ? θα προσεχα καταρχήν μην καψω τον παλμογραφο [βασικη γνωση λειτουργειας παλμογραφου]και
μετα θα συνδεα το 2N3251A PNP Τρανζιστορ ωστε στην εξοδο των* 3,8-4 βολτ* να δω *αν αναπαραγεται σωστα* το σημα επιλέγοντας τις σωστες αντιστασεις διοτι πιθανων οι αντιστασεις 
που περιγραφονται στο σχεδιο να μην ειναι οι σωστες,,, [βασικές γνώσεις κατασκευης ενισχυτή]

αφου θα εχω αναπαραγει το σημα στο 100% σωστο και στα 4βολτ,, τοτε θα φτιαξω τον συγκριτη παραθυρου με δικο μου σχεδιο και διαφορετικα εξαρτηματα,,[βασικη γνωση συνδεσμολογιας τελεστικων ενισχυτων σαν συγκριτες]

μαλιστα θα φτιαξω 3 ή 4 συγριτες παραθυρου και θα τους ρυθμισω ολους διαφορετικα ωστε να εχω 4 δειγματα στην διαθεση μου,,
αυτα τα 4 δειγματα θα τα οδηγησω σε ενα arduino με κωδικα για delay,,[γνωση προγραματισμου arduino] οσο delay θελω για την χρηση μου.[γνωση συνδεσης arduino με αναλογικα εξαρτηματα]

στον σχεδιασμο θα βαλω σταθεροποιημενη τροφοδοσια [γνωση κατασκευης τροφωδοτικων]στους τελεστικους και θα επιλεξω* αν* χρειαζεται αρνητικη ταση συμφωνα με αυτο που θα δω στον παλμογραφο.

αυτα τα βηματα κανω οποτε αντιγραφω ενα σχεδιο απο το ιντερνετ,,, και δεν φτιαχνω ποτε το κυκλωμα οπως περιγραφεται στο αρχικο σχεδιασμο.

αν οπως λες ψαχνεις το φως στο σκοταδι της ψυχης πρεπει να αναπτύξεις εναν *καλο φακο* που να ριχνει γενικώς φως στα σκοταδια και 
αυτος ο φακος ονομαζεται γνωση,, και μεχρι στιγμης στα τυφλά φαίνεται οτι βαδίζεις.

με ετεροκλητα κυκλωματα-μισα απο το εμποριο και μισα ιδιοκατασκευη δεν προκειτε να δουλεψει το κυκλωμα,
πρεπει να αντιμετοπιστει σαν συνολο ενος ολοκληρομενου κυκλωματος.

----------

nio-4- (24-12-18)

----------


## VaselPi

_Θεωρεις ασφαλέστερο να ενεργοποιηθεί ενας ακομη monostable απο την ακμη του ανω comparator ωστε να "φαρδυνουμε" τον παλμό, η εξοδος του οποιου θα ελεγχει το reset του καταμετρητη;_

_Αυτο που θελω να επιτυχω ειναι η εμφανιση πρωτα του παλμου που προκυπτει απο τον επανω συγκριτη και μετα απο τον κατω συγκριτη. Οποτε αν υπαρξει "επανω" παλμος, να μου "κλειδωσει" τον καταμετρητη μεσω του reset. Αν δεν υπαρξει παλμος απο τον επανω συγκριτη τοτε ο (τριτος πλεον) μονοσταθης θα παραγει εναν παλμο σταθερης διαρκειας προς καταμετρηση.

Εχεις μια πολυ καθαρη εικονα των παλμων οποτε η βοηθεια σου ειναι πολυτιμη! Περα απο την παραπανω παρατήρηση σου βλεπεις καποιο αλλο προβληματικό σημείο κατι άλλο στο παραπάνω σκεπτικό;

Υποθετω οτι οι χρονοι θα πρεπει να ειναι ρυθμιζομενοι ανάλογα με τη συχνότητα εμφανισης των παλμων αλλα και τη διάρκειά τους. Υπαρχει καποιος νεκρος χρονος μεταξυ των παλμων πάντα; Οπωσδηποτε ένας παλμός επιστρεφει στο μηδεν πριν την εμφανιση του επομενου;_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nestoras*.

*1* Παναγιώτη, με αυτό το σκεπτικό - μάλλον θα δουλέψει. Αλλά 3 monostable comparator  -  είναι κάπως πολλά. Υπάρχει, βλέπεις, και η φινέτσα της σχεδίασης. Νομίζω, ότι η δουλειά μπορεί να γίνει με 2 monostable comparator και μία πύλη ή τρανζίστορ, που δεν επιτρέπει την έλευση του παλμού του «κάτω» monostable comparator, όταν ενεργοποιείται ο «άνω». Η λύση αυτή είναι πιο κομψή. 

*2*. Προβληματικό τον βλέπω και τον ίδιο τον παλμό, ο οποίος έχει χρόνο ανόδου περίπου 0,8 μs, ενώ η «ουρά» του μειώνεται εκθετικά με σταθερά χρόνου περίπου 8 μs. Είναι προτιμότερο, οι 2 χρόνοι να είναι περίπου ίσοι. 
Αλλά και με αυτόν τον παλμό μπορεί να γίνει η δουλειά, αρκεί η συχνότητά τους να μην είναι μεγάλη και δημιουργείται η «επικάλυψή» τους, που βλέπουμε στο 3 παλμογράφημα που είχε επισυνάψει ο Γιάννης στο ποστ 1. Εδώ η συχνότητά τους είναι περίπου 10000/s, δηλαδή μέση περίοδος 100 μs. Σε παλμούς με διάρκεια 8-10 μs, η επικάλυψη (περίπου στις 10 % των περιπτώσεων) είναι αναπόφευκτη. Αν ο Γιάννης θέλει να μετρά τόσο μεγάλες ροές παλμών, η διάρκεια της «ουράς» πρέπει να μειωθεί περίπου 8 φορές, δηλαδή πρέπει να παρέμβει στον προ ενισχυτή, όπου σχηματίζεται ο παλμός. Αν η παρέμβαση είναι αδύνατη, θα αναγκαστεί να συμβιβαστεί με ροή παλμών περίπου 1000/s, όπου η επικάλυψη στο περίπου 1 % των περιπτώσεων μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ανεκτή.      

*3*  Για _νεκρό χρόνο_ πρέπει να θεωρήσεις τη χρονική διάρκεια του παλμού των monostable comparator. Αν η ροή των παλμών είναι 1000/s, ο νεκρός χρόνος μπορεί να οριστεί στα 10 μs, που είναι ικανοποιητικός. Για μεγαλύτερες ροές, αυτός ο νεκρός χρόνος είναι μεγάλος και πρέπει να μειωθεί.

*4.* Ένα ακόμη σημείο πρέπει να σου διευκρινίσει ο Γιάννης. Τον διακριτή παλμών τον θέλει ως αυτόνομη ηλεκτρονική μονάδα, προκειμένου να μπορεί να μελετά την κατανομή των παλμών κατά «ύψος» ή τον αναφέρει επειδή τον βλέπει να υφίσταται σε διάφορα σχέδια με τους φωτοπολλαπλασιαστές, όπου οι τιμές  VL  κα  VH  είναι σταθερές και δεν μεταβάλλονται; Η σχεδίαση του διακριτή στις δύο αυτές περιπτώσεις είναι διαφορετική και άμεσα εξαρτάται από αυτήν την επιλογή.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (24-12-18)

----------


## nio-4-

> _Θεωρεις ασφαλέστερο να ενεργοποιηθεί ενας ακομη monostable απο την ακμη του ανω comparator ωστε να "φαρδυνουμε" τον παλμό, η εξοδος του οποιου θα ελεγχει το reset του καταμετρητη;_
> 
> _Αυτο που θελω να επιτυχω ειναι η εμφανιση πρωτα του παλμου που προκυπτει απο τον επανω συγκριτη και μετα απο τον κατω συγκριτη. Οποτε αν υπαρξει "επανω" παλμος, να μου "κλειδωσει" τον καταμετρητη μεσω του reset. Αν δεν υπαρξει παλμος απο τον επανω συγκριτη τοτε ο (τριτος πλεον) μονοσταθης θα παραγει εναν παλμο σταθερης διαρκειας προς καταμετρηση.
> 
> Εχεις μια πολυ καθαρη εικονα των παλμων οποτε η βοηθεια σου ειναι πολυτιμη! Περα απο την παραπανω παρατήρηση σου βλεπεις καποιο αλλο προβληματικό σημείο κατι άλλο στο παραπάνω σκεπτικό;
> 
> Υποθετω οτι οι χρονοι θα πρεπει να ειναι ρυθμιζομενοι ανάλογα με τη συχνότητα εμφανισης των παλμων αλλα και τη διάρκειά τους. Υπαρχει καποιος νεκρος χρονος μεταξυ των παλμων πάντα; Οπωσδηποτε ένας παλμός επιστρεφει στο μηδεν πριν την εμφανιση του επομενου;_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nestoras*.
> ...



καταρχας συγγνωμη για την καθυστερηση της απαντησης,

*2.*  Φυσικα και είναι ανεκτή η ροή παλμών 1000/s

*3.* Ο νεκρός χρόνος εξαρτάται απο την λυχνία αλλά επειδή είχαμε κάνει την παραδοχή να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το module  που είχα ας το μελετήσουμε με τα δεδομένα που έχουμε στην έξοδο του προενισχυτή . φυσικά όποιος διατίθεται και θέλει να σχεδιάσουμε και την προνίσχυση ας το κάνουμε, αλλα δεν είναι της παρούσης. Θέτω και το θέμα χρημάτων διότι δεν μου χαρίστηκε στην ζωή τόσο πρόθημα τίποτε όσο η δική σας αγάπη και υπομονή , οπότε ειναι λογικό να θέλω να ανταποδόσω.

* 4.* Βασίλη , εγω θα ηθελα το πρωτο όπως το αναφέρεις, δηλαδη θελω τον διακριτή παλμών ως αυτόνομη ηλεκτρονική βαθμίδα έτσι ώστε να μελετώ τα ύψοι των τάσεων και να διευκρινίζονται έτσι.... διότι είναι ο μόνος τρόπος εκτός και αν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος που δεν τον γνωρίζω. οι δε παλμοί - υψοι τάσεων ενδιαφέροντος ειναι εως 2 V με εναν πρόχειρο υπολογισμό και με βάση τα μέχρι τώρα πειράμματα. Δεν ξέρω τι ανοχές μπορει να έχει η ηλεκτρονική βαθμίδα αυτήν του διακριτή παλμών ως προς παράθυρα τυπου 350mv-500mv ή 950mv-1,250mv. 

ανεβάζω και άλλες φωτό μόνο με τους ιδίους παλμούς- background του συστήματος -μόνο με τον (cs(ti))
εχω αλλαξει το πλατος απο 40μs/div σε 80μs/div σε δυο εικόνες εκτος των δυο εικόνων που είναι εμφανής η διαφορά.
επισης, εχω βάλει και τα δύο κανάλια -probes συνδεδεμένους στην έξοδο του προενισχυτη γιαυτο θα βλεπετε στην οθόνη διπλες μετρήσης

https://i.imgur.com/rt1912Q.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/2d63Rht.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/2ZNkgaY.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/H2P32dK.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/rZ3vtZo.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/yx5au6e.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/Br1t6dF.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/PGF4PZo.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/MkI718A.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/VVXQ88q.jpg

----------


## VaselPi

*2*_. Προβληματικό τον βλέπω και τον ίδιο τον παλμό, ο οποίος έχει χρόνο ανόδου περίπου 0,8 μs, ενώ η «ουρά» του μειώνεται εκθετικά με σταθερά χρόνου περίπου 8 μs. Είναι προτιμότερο, οι 2 χρόνοι να είναι περίπου ίσοι._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *VaselPi*.

Παναγιώτη και Γιάννη, Χρόνια Πολλά!

Παναγιώτη (*nestoras*), από τις τελευταίες φωτογραφίες που μας έστειλε ο Γιάννης (*nio**-4*) προκύπτει ότι οι παράμετροι του παλμού τάσης που ανέφερα στο ποστ 70 είναι εσφαλμένοι. Αν ο παλμογράφος είναι σωστός, από τις φωτογραφίες αυτές προκύπτουν οι ακόλουθοι παράμετροι του παλμού:

1 - ο χρόνος ανόδου του παλμού είναι περίπου 5 μs.
2 - η ουρά μειώνεται με σταθερά χρόνου 15 μs.
3 - τα πλάτη των παλμών κυμαίνονται από 0 έως 3 βολτ. 
4 - ο θόρυβος είναι περίπου 0,2 βολτ, κορυφή-κορυφή.

Συνεπώς, ένας διακριτής παλμών, στον όποιο η τάση VL σαρώνεται από 0,5 έως 5 βολτ, με παράθυρο 0,5 βολτ, τους παλμούς αυτούς με άνεση μπορεί να τους αναλύσει. Στη ραδιενεργή πηγή *Am-241*, η καμπύλη κατανομής των πλατών αναμένεται να έχει ένα μεγάλο μέγιστο στην περιοχή των 3 βολτ (*γ* ακτές 60 keV) και ένα μικρό μέγιστο στην περιοχή του 1 βόλτ (*γ* ακτίνες 20 -25 keV). 
Βασίλειος. 

ΥΓ. Παναγιώτη και Γιάννη, το σχήμα συνεργασίας που επιλέξατε το βρίσκω σωστό. Δεν σκόπευα να παρέμβω στη μεταξύ σας συζήτηση. Αναγκάστηκα να παρέμβω όταν είδα ότι η όλη υπόθεση οδηγείται σε αδιέξοδο. Γιάννη, μην με παρεξηγήσεις, παρεμβαίνω κυρίως στις επιλογές του Παναγιώτη, καθότι είναι ευκολότερη η επικοινωνία μαζί του σε θέματα Ηλεκτρονικής, βεβαίως, υπό τον όρο, ότι η παρέμβαση βοηθά την προσπάθεια και είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.

----------


## nio-4-

> *2*_. Προβληματικό τον βλέπω και τον ίδιο τον παλμό, ο οποίος έχει χρόνο ανόδου περίπου 0,8 μs, ενώ η «ουρά» του μειώνεται εκθετικά με σταθερά χρόνου περίπου 8 μs. Είναι προτιμότερο, οι 2 χρόνοι να είναι περίπου ίσοι._
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *VaselPi*.
> 
> Παναγιώτη και Γιάννη, Χρόνια Πολλά!
> 
> Παναγιώτη (*nestoras*), από τις τελευταίες φωτογραφίες που μας έστειλε ο Γιάννης (*nio**-4*) προκύπτει ότι οι παράμετροι του παλμού τάσης που ανέφερα στο ποστ 70 είναι εσφαλμένοι. Αν ο παλμογράφος είναι σωστός, από τις φωτογραφίες αυτές προκύπτουν οι ακόλουθοι παράμετροι του παλμού:
> 
> 1 - ο χρόνος ανόδου του παλμού είναι περίπου 5 μs.
> ...



Χρόνια Πολλά Βασιλη , Παναγιώτη

Ευχαριστώ πολυ Βασιλη,
Φαντάστηκα τον λογο.... 
Όπως επιθυμείς...

Θα θελες να βαλω και την πηγη ετσι ωστε να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα?  Η να το κανω εγω και να ελεγξω αυτα που εγραψες?
Οποτε και το  Cs  εχει 3v? Αλλα ενέργεια έχει μεγαλυτερη απο του Am .

Οποτε να κανουμε αυτο το σχεδιο αλλα θα χρειαστεί η καθυστέρηση και διαμορφωση των παλμων σωστα?

----------


## VaselPi

_Οποτε να κανουμε αυτο το σχεδιο αλλα θα χρειαστεί η καθυστέρηση και διαμορφωση των παλμων σωστα?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4*.

Γιάννη, δεν απομακρύνομαι από το θέμα, αλλά ότι είναι να γίνει, άσε το να σχεδιαστεί και να γίνει από τον Παναγιώτη (*nestoras*), που έχει τη γνώση και την κατάλληλη εμπειρία. Είναι το σωστό σχήμα που θα φέρει τελικά το πρακτικό αποτέλεσμα που επιθυμείς. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> _Οποτε να κανουμε αυτο το σχεδιο αλλα θα χρειαστεί η καθυστέρηση και διαμορφωση των παλμων σωστα?_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4*.
> 
> Γιάννη, δεν απομακρύνομαι από το θέμα, αλλά ότι είναι να γίνει, άσε το να σχεδιαστεί και να γίνει από τον Παναγιώτη (*nestoras*), που έχει τη γνώση και την κατάλληλη εμπειρία. Είναι το σωστό σχήμα που θα φέρει τελικά το πρακτικό αποτέλεσμα που επιθυμείς. 
> Βασίλειος.



Οκ οκ Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nestoras

Καλημερα σας και χρόνια πολλά!

Θα λείπω στο εξωτερικό τις επόμενες ημέρες οπότε δε θα μπορεσω να φτιάξω κάποιο σχηματικό αμεσα.

Γιάννη, θα πρεπει να κάνεις λιγη υπομονή ακομή για να φτιάξουμε κάτι σωστο.

Βασίλειε, η βοήθειά σου και οι παρατηρήσεις σου ειναι καταλυτικές για την εξέλιξη της λυσης γιατι αν δεν συμμετειχες θα ειχαμε σχεδιασει κατι λανθασμενο, οποτε απο τη θέση μου μονο να σ'ευχαριστησω θα μπορουσα.

----------

nio-4- (29-07-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Καλημερα σας και χρόνια πολλά!
> 
> Θα λείπω στο εξωτερικό τις επόμενες ημέρες οπότε δε θα μπορεσω να φτιάξω κάποιο σχηματικό αμεσα.
> 
> Γιάννη, θα πρεπει να κάνεις λιγη υπομονή ακομή για να φτιάξουμε κάτι σωστο.
> 
> Βασίλειε, η βοήθειά σου και οι παρατηρήσεις σου ειναι καταλυτικές για την εξέλιξη της λυσης γιατι αν δεν συμμετειχες θα ειχαμε σχεδιασει κατι λανθασμενο, οποτε απο τη θέση μου μονο να σ'ευχαριστησω θα μπορουσα.



Οκ Νέστορα,  

Θα περιμένω.  Ευχομαι να περασεις καλα

----------


## nio-4-

> [COLOR=#008000]*2*[I]. Αν ο παλμογράφος είναι σωστός, από τις φωτογραφίες αυτές προκύπτουν οι ακόλουθοι παράμετροι του παλμού:
> 
> 1 - ο χρόνος ανόδου του παλμού είναι περίπου 5 μs.
> 2 - η ουρά μειώνεται με σταθερά χρόνου 15 μs.
> 3 - τα πλάτη των παλμών κυμαίνονται από 0 έως 3 βολτ. 
> 4 - ο θόρυβος είναι περίπου 0,2 βολτ, κορυφή-κορυφή.
> 
> Συνεπώς, ένας διακριτής παλμών, στον όποιο η τάση VL σαρώνεται από 0,5 έως 5 βολτ, με παράθυρο 0,5 βολτ, τους παλμούς αυτούς με άνεση μπορεί να τους αναλύσει. Στη ραδιενεργή πηγή *Am-241*, η καμπύλη κατανομής των πλατών αναμένεται να έχει ένα μεγάλο μέγιστο στην περιοχή των 3 βολτ (*γ* ακτές 60 keV) και ένα μικρό μέγιστο στην περιοχή του 1 βόλτ (*γ* ακτίνες 20 -25 keV). 
> Βασίλειος.



Καλημέρα Βασιλη,

Θα μπορουσες να μου πεις πως ή με ποιον τυπο κανεις την μετατροπη kev σε volt??
Θελω να κάνω καποιους υπολογισμούς. 

Επισης, αν μπορείς και υπαρχει τροπος εύκολος ,Χωρίς διακριτή παλμων τον οποιον θα κανω οποιαδήποτε, να πειραματιστω στο εργαστήριο εδω για να κανω εστω εναν τυχαιο υψος παλμου με λιγα υλικα?

Δηλαδή,  σε ενα βίντεο ενας τυπος δειχνει οτι αποθηκευει τον καθε παλμο σε εναν πυκνωτη (ηλεκτρονικά αρχαρίων- συγγνωμη) και μετα τον δινει σε μικροελεγτη . Γινεται να μου πεις τι να βαλω για να κανω αποθηκευση η τον τυπο φανταζομαι με έναν διαρετη τασης απομονώνοντας την ταση που θελω και βαζοντας τον σε πυκνωτη?

Αν δεν εγινα κατανοητος αγνόησε το μηνυμα αλλα τουλάχιστον τον τυπο μετατροπής  .
Με βαση τα δικα σου αποτελεσματα απο τον Am και με την μέθοδο των 3ων να βγαλω τον επιθυμιτο παλμο τασης των συγκεκριμένων  kev

----------


## VaselPi

_Θα μπορουσες να μου πεις πως ή με ποιον τυπο κανεις την μετατροπη kev σε volt??_
_Θελω να κάνω καποιους υπολογισμούς._ 

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**-4.*

Γιάννη (*nio**-4*),συγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση. Στο ερώτημα - το ύψος των παλμών μπορεί να υπολογιστεί, αλλά μόνο στην έξοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Τους σχετικούς υπολογισμούς μπορείς να τους βρεις στα διάφορα δικά μου ποστ. Αλλά δεν θα σου πρότεινα να τα ψάξεις, καθώς το ύψος του παλμού στην έξοδο του συστήματος εξαρτάται και από τις ιδιότητες και παραμέτρους του pulse shaper, οι οποίοι είναι άγνωστοι. Το μόνο που γνωρίζουμε για τον pulse shaper είναι ότι είναι γραμμικός για παλμούς κάτω των 5 βολτ. Αυτό μας αρκεί, καθώς γνωρίζουμε ότι γραμμικός είναι ο κρύσταλλος (φωτεινή αναλαμπή ανά 1 keV), όπως και ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής. Επομένως, γραμμικό είναι όλο το σύστημα παραγωγής των ηλεκτρικών παλμών που παράγουν τα φωτόνια των ακτινών Χ. Το μόνο που θέλουμε εδώ είναι να γνωρίζουμε την ενεργειακή κατανομή των ακτινών Χ, που εκπέμπει η πηγή Am-241. Την κατανομή αυτή τη βλέπουμε στο τέλος του δικού σου λινκ, που δίνεις στο ποστ 5. Από την κατανομή αυτή προκύπτει το συμπέρασμα ότι στην έξοδο του shaper, όπου το πλάτος των παλμών κυμαίνεται από μηδέν έως 3 βολτ, οι μεγάλοι και συχνοί παλμοί στην περιοχή των 3 βολτ παράγονται από τις ακτίνες Χ με ενέργειες 60 keV (η κορυφή της κατανομής). Αν το όλο σύστημα λειτουργεί στη γραμμική περιοχή και ο διακριτής παραθύρου λειτουργεί σωστά, σαρώνοντας την VL από  0 έως 5 βολτ, θα καταγραφή μία κατανομή παλμών όμοια με αυτή της ενεργειακής κατανομής των ακτινών Χ, δηλαδή με ένα μεγάλο μέγιστο στην περιοχή των 3 βολτ και ένα μικρό στην περιοχή του 1 βολτ.
 Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> _Θα μπορουσες να μου πεις πως ή με ποιον τυπο κανεις την μετατροπη kev σε volt??_
> _Θελω να κάνω καποιους υπολογισμούς._ 
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**-4.*
> 
> Γιάννη (*nio**-4*),συγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση. Στο ερώτημα - το ύψος των παλμών μπορεί να υπολογιστεί, αλλά μόνο στην έξοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Τους σχετικούς υπολογισμούς μπορείς να τους βρεις στα διάφορα δικά μου ποστ. Αλλά δεν θα σου πρότεινα να τα ψάξεις, καθώς το ύψος του παλμού στην έξοδο του συστήματος εξαρτάται και από τις ιδιότητες και παραμέτρους του pulse shaper, οι οποίοι είναι άγνωστοι. Το μόνο που γνωρίζουμε για τον pulse shaper είναι ότι είναι γραμμικός για παλμούς κάτω των 5 βολτ. Αυτό μας αρκεί, καθώς γνωρίζουμε ότι γραμμικός είναι ο κρύσταλλος (φωτεινή αναλαμπή ανά 1 keV), όπως και ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής. Επομένως, γραμμικό είναι όλο το σύστημα παραγωγής των ηλεκτρικών παλμών που παράγουν τα φωτόνια των ακτινών Χ. Το μόνο που θέλουμε εδώ είναι να γνωρίζουμε την ενεργειακή κατανομή των ακτινών Χ, που εκπέμπει η πηγή Am-241. Την κατανομή αυτή τη βλέπουμε στο τέλος του δικού σου λινκ, που δίνεις στο ποστ 5. Από την κατανομή αυτή προκύπτει το συμπέρασμα ότι στην έξοδο του shaper, όπου το πλάτος των παλμών κυμαίνεται από μηδέν έως 3 βολτ, οι μεγάλοι και συχνοί παλμοί στην περιοχή των 3 βολτ παράγονται από τις ακτίνες Χ με ενέργειες 60 keV (η κορυφή της κατανομής). Αν το όλο σύστημα λειτουργεί στη γραμμική περιοχή και ο διακριτής παραθύρου λειτουργεί σωστά, σαρώνοντας την VL από  0 έως 5 βολτ, θα καταγραφή μία κατανομή παλμών όμοια με αυτή της ενεργειακής κατανομής των ακτινών Χ, δηλαδή με ένα μεγάλο μέγιστο στην περιοχή των 3 βολτ και ένα μικρό στην περιοχή του 1 βολτ.
>  Βασίλειος.



Ευχαριστώ πολυ για την πολυ λεπτομερή ανάλυση οπότε η απάντηση δεν ειναι θεωρητική αλλα επι του πρακτέου.

Επισης, Χρόνια Πολλά  εύχομαι σε σενα Βασίλη να εισαι γέρος και δυνατός με υγεια πανω απο ολα και να μας τιμας με την παρουσία σου εύχομαι

----------


## nio-4-

καλημερα Νεστορα,


   τι κάνεις? εχουμεκανεναν νεο?

----------


## nestoras

Επέστρεψα πριν 2 μέρες στη "βάση" μου... Σύντομα θα έχεις νέα...  :Smile: 

Καλή χρονιά κιόλας!

----------

nio-4- (24-01-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Επέστρεψα πριν 2 μέρες στη "βάση" μου... Σύντομα θα έχεις νέα... 
> 
> Καλή χρονιά κιόλας!



γεια σου Παναγιώτη!!! 


ευχαριστω για την απαντηση , νομιζα οτι δεν θα ασχοληθεις  :Smile:

----------


## nio-4-

Καλησπερα Νεστορα τι κάνεις? 

 Εχουμε κανενα νεο??

----------


## nestoras

> Καλησπερα Νεστορα τι κάνεις? 
> 
>  Εχουμε κανενα νεο??



Γιάννη, θα περιμένουμε να κάνει τις παρατηρήσεις του πρώτα ο Βασίλειος (πέρα από το ότι έβαλα το χρήστη να ρυθμίζει το άνω κατώφλι κι όχι το κάτω) και μετά θα ξεκινήσεις να φτιάχνεις την πλακέτα...
Στο simulation3 χρειάστηκε να μεγαλώσει ο χρόνος του MONO1 από το τρίμερ P3.
Δεν έχω βάλει τον 7805 για να πάρεις τα +5V που χρειάζονται κάποια ολοκληρωμένα καθώς επίσης ούτε και πυκνωτές απόζευξης για την 4απλή πύλη NAND (βιάζεσαι κι εσύ Γιάννη  :Smile:  )

Επισυνάπτω και το αρχείο προσωμοίωσης με το free εργαλείο "TINA" της TEXAS INSTRUMENTS.

----------

nio-4- (23-01-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, θα περιμένουμε να κάνει τις παρατηρήσεις του πρώτα ο Βασίλειος (πέρα από το ότι έβαλα το χρήστη να ρυθμίζει το άνω κατώφλι κι όχι το κάτω) και μετά θα ξεκινήσεις να φτιάχνεις την πλακέτα...
> Στο simulation3 χρειάστηκε να μεγαλώσει ο χρόνος του MONO1 από το τρίμερ P3.
> Δεν έχω βάλει τον 7805 για να πάρεις τα +5V που χρειάζονται κάποια ολοκληρωμένα καθώς επίσης ούτε και πυκνωτές απόζευξης για την 4απλή πύλη NAND (βιάζεσαι κι εσύ Γιάννη  )
> 
> Επισυνάπτω και το αρχείο προσομοίωσης με το free εργαλείο "TINA" της TEXAS INSTRUMENTS.



Παναγιώτη καλησπερα,

ευχαριστώ Νεστορα!!! φυσικα και θα περιμένω, η βιασύνη όντως είναι ένα ελάττωμα μου καλα κάνεις και το υπενθυμίζεις μήπως διορθωθώ  :Smile:  κάνω πολλά λάθη απο την βιασύνη μου .

  1. κατα 99% θα χρειαστει και τα δυο κατώφλια άνω και κάτω όριο να ρυθμίζονται απο τον χρήστη . διότι το παράθυρο που επιλέγεται κάθε φορά είναι διαφορετικό π.χ. μπορει να χρειαστώ παράθυρο απο 2,5ν - 2,88ν οπότε έτσι δεν θα μπορώ να κόψω τις κατώτατες τάσεις στην έξοδο.

2.επίσης,  θα ήθελα να γνωρίζω, αν είναι εφικτό και τα κατώτατο όριο και την ελάχιστη περιοχή παραθύρου .  

  αν είναι εύκολο ο Βασίλειος να μας πεί το κατώτατο όριο ενέργειας σε Kev που μπορεί να επεξεργαστεί και πάνω. φυσικα είναι και θέμα κρυσταλλου...
   ίσως, με δεδομένο του οτι μπορει και αποδίδει τα 60 Kev στα 3v περίπου να μπορύμε να υπολογίσουμε το ελάχιστο και μέγιστο ποσό ενέργειας που μπορεί να αποδόσει.

----------


## nestoras

Μετά από την παρατήρηση του Βασίλειου έκανα τη διόρθωση ώστε η μία τάση να "ακολουθεί" την άλλη (με διαφορά 0.5V περίπου).
Δεν είναι τίποτε ιδιαίτερο το να είναι ανεξάρτητες οι τάσεις, απλά αφαιρείς τη δίοδο και κάνεις αντιγραφή το ίδιο κύκλωμα που έχει στην είσοδο και ο πάνω συγκριτής (βλέπε και post #31):
https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post860129

Το κατά πόσο είναι βολικό και χρήσιμο αυτό, δε μπορώ να το γνωρίζω!

----------

nio-4- (24-01-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Μετά από την παρατήρηση του Βασίλειου έκανα τη διόρθωση ώστε η μία τάση να "ακολουθεί" την άλλη (με διαφορά 0.5V περίπου).
> Δεν είναι τίποτε ιδιαίτερο το να είναι ανεξάρτητες οι τάσεις, απλά αφαιρείς τη δίοδο και κάνεις αντιγραφή το ίδιο κύκλωμα που έχει στην είσοδο και ο πάνω συγκριτής (βλέπε και post #31):
> https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post860129
> 
> Το κατά πόσο είναι βολικό και χρήσιμο αυτό, δε μπορώ να το γνωρίζω!



θεωρώ πως είναι αλλα ας ακουσουμε και την αποψη του Βασίλη.

----------


## VaselPi

Παναγιώτη (*nestora**s*) συγχαρητήρια. Προσεγμένη δουλειά. Το σχηματικό, το βλέπω να δουλέψει, αν και θα πρέπει να γίνουν κάποιες μικροαλλαγές, που είναι εύκολες στην εφαρμογή. Ωστόσο, προέχει μία συζήτηση επί του Γενικού. Ας δούμε τι θέλει να κάνει ο Γιάννης. 
*1.* Ανιχνευτή της ραδιενέργειας.
*2.* Αναλυτή κατανομής των ενεργειών της ραδιενεργής πηγής, που μπορεί να πραγματοποιηθεί με έναν διακριτή παλμών παραθύρου και έναν καταμετρητή αυτών των παλμών. 
*3.* Το όλο συγκρότημα να είναι φορητό, δηλαδή να τροφοδοτείται από μπαταρία. 

Το ζήτημα είναι ότι οι απαιτήσεις αυτές είναι συγκρουόμενες, ιδίως η 3, με τις άλλες δύο. 
Παλαιά, είχα δουλέψει με έναν διακριτή παραθύρου. Σε πληροφορώ ότι πρόκειται για μία ογκώδη επιτραπέζια συσκευή, βάρους περίπου 5-7 κιλών. Στην ίδια συσκευή παραγόταν και η υψηλή τάση για την τροφοδοσία του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Με ποτενσιόμετρα 10 στροφών, χωριστά ρυθμιζόταν το κάτω κατώφλι. Επίσης, χωριστά ρυθμιζόταν το «εύρος» του παραθύρου, που ήταν «καβάλα» στο κάτω κατώφλι. 
Αν το ψάξεις, θα δεις ότι οι περισσότεροι ανιχνευτές ραδιενέργειας είναι φορητοί, με έναν αναλογικό μετρητή για ένδειξη της έντασης. Η αποστολή του είναι να ανιχνεύσει τη ραδιενέργεια, υπάρχει-δεν υπάρχει, όπως επίσης και να μετρήσει την έντασή της. Αυτά τα δύο είναι αρκετά για μία φορητή συσκευή. Την ανάλυση των ενεργειών της ραδιενεργής πηγής, δηλαδή περί ποίας πηγής επρόκειτο, συνήθως την κάνουν στο εργαστήριο, με πανάκριβες σύνθετες και περίπλοκες επιτραπέζιες συσκευές. Αλλά να στριμώξεις στον ανιχνευτή ραδιενέργειας και τον διακριτή παλμών με τον καταμετρητή τους, το βλέπω από δύσκολο έως πολύ δύσκολο. Εδώ ο Γιάννης πρέπει να ακολουθήσει τη διεθνή πρακτική και να «βάλει λίγο νερό στο κρασί του», δηλαδή να διαχωρίσει τις δύο συσκευές: φορητός να είναι μόνο ο ανιχνευτής. 

*Ο ανιχνευτής*. Πρόβλημα έχουμε και εδώ, καθώς πρέπει να λειτουργεί με μπαταρία. Όσο θυμάμαι, ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής θέλει πολύ σταθερή τάση στα -1100 βολτ, ενώ η πηγή παράγει -1000 βολτ όταν τροφοδοτείται με 15 βολτ, καλά σταθεροποιημένα. Πως τα συμβιβάζεις όλα αυτά; Σημειώνω, ότι το ύψος του παλμού στην έξοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή είναι περίπου δεκάτη δύναμη της υψηλής τάσης. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αν η υψηλή τάση μεταβληθεί κατά 2 %, το ύψος του παλμού θα μεταβληθεί δέκα φορές περισσότερο, δηλαδή κατά 20 %, που είναι πολύ. Επομένως, τα 15 βολτ, από τα οποία παράγεται η υψηλή τάση πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλά σταθεροποιημένα. Με μία μπαταρία στα 12 βολτ, την σταθεροποιημένη τάση τη βλέπω να είναι 9 βολτ, που όμως απέχει πολύ από τα 15 βολτ που θέλει η πηγή υψηλής τάσης. Αντί για 1000 βολτ, με τα 9 βολτ τροφοδοσία η πηγή θα παράγει 600 βολτ, που είναι πολύ λίγα για τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Η ευαισθησία του, από 300 Α/L στα 1000 βολτ, στα 600 βολτ γίνεται 2 Α/L, δηλαδή μειώνεται 150 φορές! Καθώς η μείωση αυτή είναι ανεπιθύμητη, ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής πρέπει απαραιτήτως να τροφοδοτείται έστω με 1000 βολτ, καθώς από την υψηλή τάση εξαρτάται κυρίως ο λόγος σήματος προς θόρυβο στην έξοδό του. Έτσι, τις μπαταρίες τις βλέπω να είναι δύο, από τις οποίες με άνεση μπορεί να παραχθεί η καλά σταθεροποιημένη τάση στα 15 βολτ. 

*Ο μετρητής του ανιχνευτή.* Εδώ πρέπει να παρθεί μία απόφαση: τι είδους όργανο θα έχει ο φορητός μετρητής της έντασης της ραδιενέργειας. Θα είναι ένας αναλογικός μετρητής βελόνας ή κάτι άλλο; Αν θα είναι ένας αναλογικός μετρητής, τότε πρέπει να μεσολαβήσει η εξής ηλεκτρονική μονάδα: τους παλμούς εξόδου του shaper, που έχουν διαφορετικά «ύψη», τους οδηγεί σε έναν διακριτή μίας μικρής στάθμης, προκειμένου να αποκοπούν οι παλμοί θορύβου, που είναι πολύ περισσότεροι. Στη συνέχεα, τους παλμούς τους μετατρέπει σε στάνταρ παλμούς «ύψους» και «διάρκειας», οι οποί οδηγούνται τελικά στον αναλογικό μετρητή, η σταθερά χρόνου του οποίου μπορεί να ρυθμίζεται από 1 έως 10 s. Ουσιαστικά, πρόκειται για έναν μετατροπέα: συχνότητα - ρεύμα d.c. 
Η βαθμονόμησή του μετατροπέα: η μέγιστη ένδειξη του αναλογικού μετρητή πρέπει να αντιστοιχεί στους 1000 (στάνταρ) παλμούς το δευτερόλεπτο. Με έναν επιλογέα, η αντιστοίχηση μπορεί να γίνει και στους 100 παλμούς το δευτερόλεπτο, όπου μπορεί να γίνει η μέτρηση της ραδιενέργειας του περιβάλλοντος (5-7 παλμοί το δευτερόλεπτο). 

*Ο διακριτής παλμών παραθύρου.* Είναι σκόπιμο, σε πρώτη φάση να γίνει επιτραπέζιος, που λειτουργεί με 15 βολτ. Αν όλο αυτό μπορεί να στριμωχτεί μέσα στον ανιχνευτή, θα φανεί μετά. Σε αυτήν τη φάση προέχει η συγκρότηση και συναρμολόγηση του ανιχνευτή ραδιενέργειας, με τον μετρητή του. Ο διακριτής παλμών παραθύρου με τον καταμετρητή του μπορεί να γίνε αργότερα, εφόσον πρώτα λειτουργήσει ο ανιχνευτής.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

Αν φτασουμε στο σημείο να βγαζει παλμους χωρις θορυβο και μετα ευκολο ειναι.
Απλα αν μπορείς να μας πεις πως να ελεξω αν
1. τα -818v ειναι μεσα στο επιτρεπο οριο καλης λειρουργιας διοτι οσο ανεβαίνει η ταση ανεβαίνει και ο θόρυβος και η αστοχία στους Παλμους θα το γνωρίζεις φανταζοναι.
2. Η λυχνία μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί εστω ικανοποιητικά λογο παλαιότητας 

Αν λοιπόν αυτοι οι παλμοι που βγαζει ειναι φυσιολογικοί μεσα στα ορια οποτε παμε στον διακριτή που θελει μονο ρύθμιση παραθύρου κάτω οριου και εισοδο 24v 

Εχω αγορασει 2 τέτοιους επιτραπεζιους που λες Βασίλη (απο τον ενα εχω και τα datasheets οπου έχουν και το ηλεκτρονικο σχεδιο του κυκλωματος αν βοηθήσει να το ανεβασω) απλα είναι μεταχειρισμενοι και εχουν καποια προβλημματα Σχετικά με την γειωση τους... ξυλωσα τα ποντεσιομετρα τυπου βαρελακι 10 στροφων+10 με αριθμιση. Σε καθε μοναδα 10 υπομοναδες... Υπάρχουν πλεον 24αρων στροφών μικρα μπλε κυριως χρώματος. 

Οποτε δυο ποντεσιομετρα για να μπορει να ρυθμιστει και το κατω οριο.

Ναι φυσικά ας ειναι επιτραπεζιο , ας τα στήσουμε στον παγκο πρωτα οπως μου είπατε για το τροφοδοτικο παγκου επιτραπέζιο 220v / +- 15v ας προχωρήσει ετσι .
Οποτε να παρω 2 12v 0.8Ah 

Το τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τασης ειναι της ultraviolet απλα καπου βγαζει μεχρι -818v ή και λιγο παραπάνω κατω απο 900v διοτι τοωμετραω με 1GΩ probe

Υπαρχουν τετοιοι φορητοί διακριτές παλμων μονο που ειναι πανακριβοι βασίζονται στο DSP  (digital signal processing)  παιρνουν το αναλογικό σήμα αυτούσιο σε mcu διαμεσω ADC και βαζοντας φίλτρα π.χ. niquist , αν το γραφω σωστα και παιρνουν αυτο που θέλουν.

Ενα που εχω δει εχει 3 βαθμίδες πλακέτες δέχεστε κουμπονει ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστης απ ευθειας επανω στην 1η βαθμιδα και χρησιμοποιεί την υψηλη ταση για επεξεργασία του σήματος εξοδου αναλογικων παλμών....
Και εχουν διαμετρο λιγο μεγαλυτεροι απο την λυχνια καυ υψος μολις 10 με 20cm! Και τροφοδοτούνται με 5v μονο.

----------


## VaselPi

Παναγιώτη (*nestora**s*), προέχει να δημιουργηθούν τα καλά σταθεροποιημένα 15 βολτ, προκειμένου να τροφοδοτηθεί η πηγή υψηλής τάσης. Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει σε 2 βήματα: Από τα 24 βολτ των 2 μπαταριών, δημιουργείται πρώτα η σταθερή τάση στα 18 βολτ, από την οποία, στη συνέχεια, με δεύτερο σταθεροποιητή δημιουργούνται τα (δύο φορές σταθεροποιημένα) 15 βολτ. Έτσι, στη διάθεσή σου θα έχεις 2 σταθερές τάσεις: στα 18 και 15 βολτ, οι οποίες θα σου επιτρέψουν μεγαλύτερη ευελιξία στο σχεδιασμό. Για παράδειγμα, προκειμένου να διευκολυνθεί η λειτουργία του διακριτή παραθύρου, είναι ζητούμενο, οι παλμοί να ενισχύονται έως 12-13 βολτ «ύψους», προκειμένου στη βαθμονόμηση, στο «ύψος» 10 βολτ να αντιστοιχούν τα 100 keV ενέργειας των (προς ανάλυση) ακτινών Χ. Δηλαδή ο αναλυτής ενεργειών να είναι σίγουρα (καλά) γραμμικός έως τα 100 keV, που μπορεί να γίνει όταν το τελεστικό του ενισχυτή παλμών τροφοδοτείται με 18 βολτ. Με τα δεδομένα αυτά, από την πηγή Am-241 αναμένουμε μία κατανομή των παλμών με ένα μεγάλο μέγιστο στα 5,9 βολτ και ένα μικρό μέγιστο στα 2-2,5 βολτ. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nestoras (25-01-19)

----------


## tsimpidas

> Ας πούμε οτι εφτιαχνα εγω αυτο το κύκλωμα...
> 
> αρχικα θα τροφοδοτουσα την λυχνια οπως περιγραφει το κύκλωμα και θα συνδεα στον παλμογραφο το πιν 6 και 
> με καποιο δειγμα θα TRIGαριζα την ευαισθησια της παρακολουθωντας στον παλμογραφο το σημα και την μορφη αυτου,,
> [βασικη γνωση συνδεσης λυχνιων]
> *η λυχνια τροφοδοτηται με 950ν μεταξύ αλλων* αν προσεξα καλα, ετσι ? θα προσεχα καταρχήν μην καψω τον παλμογραφο [βασικη γνωση λειτουργειας παλμογραφου]και
> μετα θα συνδεα το 2N3251A PNP Τρανζιστορ ωστε στην εξοδο των* 3,8-4 βολτ* να δω *αν αναπαραγεται σωστα* το σημα επιλέγοντας τις σωστες αντιστασεις διοτι πιθανων οι αντιστασεις 
> που περιγραφονται στο σχεδιο να μην ειναι οι σωστες,,, [βασικές γνώσεις κατασκευης ενισχυτή]
> 
> ...



άθελα μου παρακολουθώ και αυτο το θεμα,,,, και το μόνο που βλέπω 
ειναι επανάληψη των ίδιων προβλημάτων 
οχι πια ποστ by ποστ αλλα σελιδα via σελιδα....


ξεκολλάτε επιτελούς και από το πλην
και απο την διαδικασία..





> Αυτο που οπως φαίνεται δεν εχετε καταλάβει ειναι ενας σχεδιασμός απο την αλλη ακρη του ατλαντικού οπου εχει που το σχεδιο συμβολίζει γείωση στην πραγματικοτητα *ειναι γειωμένο το συν+ και οχι το πλην-.*
> t.




και αν ξανακούσω για τεράστια μεγέθη κυκλωμάτων..

δυο εκατοστα εξαρτημα ειναι το ατιμο.....

Circuit-Diagram-for-Instrumentation-Amplifier-Circuit-using-Op-Amp.png

W7092012-01.jpg

----------


## VaselPi

*1.**Tsimpidas*, παρακολουθώ τις παρεμβάσεις σας σε αυτό το θέμα και δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι το λόγο της αγανάκτησή σας. Συμφωνώ μαζί σας, ότι τα ηλεκτρονικά τα μαθαίνεις σιγά σιγά, αρχίζοντας από τα απλά και εύκολα. Παρά ταύτα, ο Γιάννης (*nio**-4*) εισέρχεται στην Ηλεκτρονική κάπως ανάποδα, αρχίζοντας από τα περίπλοκα και δύσκολα. Δυστυχώς, έτσι είναι οι νέοι, βιαστικοί και ανυπόμονοι. Αλλά κάπως έτσι δεν ήμασταν και εμείς; Είναι κακό πράγμα η βιασύνη, καθώς παρακάμπτει και αποτρέπει το διάβασμα, ωστόσο δεν είναι λόγος να τον αποθαρρύνουμε από την προσπάθεια που κάνει. 
*2.* Γενικότερα, δεν έχει καμία σημασία ποίος πόλος του τροφοδοτικού γειώνεται, ο πλην ή ο συν. Αυτό δεν ισχύει για το τροφοδοτικό της υψηλής τάσης. Γειώνοντας το συν, η άνοδος του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή μπορεί να συνδεθεί με τον ενισχυτή των παλμών άμεσα, ενώ γειώνοντας το πλην, πρέπει να μεσολαβεί ένας πυκνωτής (υψηλής τάσεις) ζεύξης, που μερικές φορές είναι άβολο. Επιπλέων, λόγω μεγάλων του διαστάσεων, ο πυκνωτής αυτός, στο κύκλωμα της ανόδου εισάγει μία ανεπιθύμητη πρόσθετη παρασιτική χωρητικότητα. Ακόμη και 5 pF είναι πολλά, σε σχέση με τα 15 pF της ανόδου. 
*3.* Στο σχηματικό του «άτιμου» κυκλώματος που επισυνάψατε, θα βοηθούσε πολύ αν μας σημειώνατε και το σημείο εισόδου των παλμών που αναλύονται, διότι ως έχει, δεν είναι κατανοητή η λειτουργία του. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nestoras

> ...και αν ξανακούσω για τεράστια μεγέθη κυκλωμάτων..
> 
> δυο εκατοστα εξαρτημα ειναι το ατιμο.....
> 
> Circuit-Diagram-for-Instrumentation-Amplifier-Circuit-using-Op-Amp.png



https://circuitdigest.com/electronic...t-using-op-amp

Τη λειτουργία του κυκλώματος την εξηγουν μια χαρα εδω μόνο που δε βλέπω τη σύνδεση με το θέμα του Γιάννη.

----------

VaselPi (25-01-19)

----------


## tsimpidas

> https://circuitdigest.com/electronic...t-using-op-amp
> 
> Τη λειτουργία του κυκλώματος την εξηγουν μια χαρα εδω μόνο που δε βλέπω τη σύνδεση με το θέμα του Γιάννη.



το θέμα του Γιαννη είναι το εξής Νεστορα =

αν δεν αναλαβεις να του φτιάξεις το κύκλωμα [οχι απλα το window comparator] αλλά όλο το κύκλωμα δεν 
προκειτε ποτέ να το φτιάξει μόνος του.





> *1.**Tsimpidas*, παρακολουθώ τις παρεμβάσεις σας σε αυτό το θέμα και δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι το λόγο της αγανάκτησή σας. Συμφωνώ μαζί σας, ότι τα ηλεκτρονικά τα μαθαίνεις σιγά σιγά, αρχίζοντας από τα απλά και εύκολα. Παρά ταύτα, ο Γιάννης (*nio**-4*) εισέρχεται στην Ηλεκτρονική κάπως ανάποδα, αρχίζοντας από τα περίπλοκα και δύσκολα. Δυστυχώς, έτσι είναι οι νέοι, βιαστικοί και ανυπόμονοι. Αλλά κάπως έτσι δεν ήμασταν και εμείς; Είναι κακό πράγμα η βιασύνη, καθώς παρακάμπτει και αποτρέπει το διάβασμα, ωστόσο δεν είναι λόγος να τον αποθαρρύνουμε από την προσπάθεια που κάνει. 
> .



προσπαθώ να μην μπαίνω σε τετεια θεματα, 

θα προσπαθήσω περισσοτερο στο μελλον.

----------


## nestoras

> Παναγιώτη (*nestora**s*), προέχει να δημιουργηθούν τα καλά σταθεροποιημένα 15 βολτ, προκειμένου να τροφοδοτηθεί η πηγή υψηλής τάσης. Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει σε 2 βήματα: Από τα 24 βολτ των 2 μπαταριών, δημιουργείται πρώτα η σταθερή τάση στα 18 βολτ, από την οποία, στη συνέχεια, με δεύτερο σταθεροποιητή δημιουργούνται τα (δύο φορές σταθεροποιημένα) 15 βολτ. Έτσι, στη διάθεσή σου θα έχεις 2 σταθερές τάσεις: στα 18 και 15 βολτ, οι οποίες θα σου επιτρέψουν μεγαλύτερη ευελιξία στο σχεδιασμό. Για παράδειγμα, προκειμένου να διευκολυνθεί η λειτουργία του διακριτή παραθύρου, είναι ζητούμενο, οι παλμοί να ενισχύονται έως 12-13 βολτ «ύψους», προκειμένου στη βαθμονόμηση, στο «ύψος» 10 βολτ να αντιστοιχούν τα 100 keV ενέργειας των (προς ανάλυση) ακτινών Χ. Δηλαδή ο αναλυτής ενεργειών να είναι σίγουρα (καλά) γραμμικός έως τα 100 keV, που μπορεί να γίνει όταν το τελεστικό του ενισχυτή παλμών τροφοδοτείται με 18 βολτ. Με τα δεδομένα αυτά, από την πηγή Am-241 αναμένουμε μία κατανομή των παλμών με ένα μεγάλο μέγιστο στα 5,9 βολτ και ένα μικρό μέγιστο στα 2-2,5 βολτ. 
> Βασίλειος.



Βασίλειε, θεωρώ οτι είναι μικροαλλαγές για το δικό μου κύκλωμα το να λειτουργήσει για τάσεις πάνω από 5V. Θα πρέπει να γίνουν μόνο κάποιες μικροαλλαγές στη βαθμίδα εισόδου, το "ψηφιακό" κομματι του κυκλώματος δε θα χρειαστεί να αλλάξει. Από ότι καταλαβαίνω το κυρίως πρόβλημα αφορά στο γενικότερο σχεδιασμό του συνόλου της συσκευής.

----------


## nio-4-

> το θέμα του Γιαννη είναι το εξής Νεστορα =
> 
> αν δεν αναλαβεις να του φτιάξεις το κύκλωμα [οχι απλα το window comparator] αλλά όλο το κύκλωμα δεν 
> προκειτε ποτέ να το φτιάξει μόνος του.



Τσιμπίδα αν σε ικανοποιεί αυτο θα στο πω για να αναπαυθεις , εν Χριστό Ιησού αδερφε, 

Ναι ειμαι αρχάριος ,Χωρίς γνώσεις , επίμονος,  βιαστικός,  ενοχλώ τους πάντες, εγωιστής,  ξεροκεφαλος, άσχετος με τα ηλεκτρονικά,  τεμπέλης,  ψαχνω να βρω αλλους να τους αγκαρεψω να μου κάνουν τις δουλειές μου , δεν θα το κανω ποτε μονος μου αν δεν διαβάσω εκατοντάδες  τόμους ηλεκτρονικων και αν δεν καθησω στα θρανία 4 χρόνια και δεν εχω 150 χρονια εμπειρία .

Αλλα βρεθηκαν 2 εν Χριστό Ιησού αδέρφια τα οποίο οσο χολή και να βγάζεις,  οσο και να προσπαθείς να νευριασεις ολους εμας , οσο προσπαθείς να αλλάξεις την συζήτηση,  οτι προσπαθείς με τα μανίας να κάνεις πέφτει στο κενο και κανένας δεν θελει τις παρεμβάσεις σου και δεν χρειάζονται διοτι ξέρουν τι κανουν και τι θελω.

Δεν θα πεσω στο επίπεδο που θελεις...για ευνόητους λόγους. 
Και θα σε παρακαλέσω να μείνεις απλος θεατής διότι αδικα χανεις τον πολύτιμο σου χρόνο,  ασε μας εμας.... χαρη μεγάλη θα μου κάνεις!!!

Αλλιώς εχει ο Θεός...

Συγγνώμη αν σε πίκρανα με αυτα που ειπα αλλα βλέπω λες την πικρή αλήθεια αρα φαντάζομαι θα την δέχεσαι κιόλας... απο εναν άσχετο....

Συγγνώμη και παλι
με εκτίμηση, 
Ιωάννης .

----------


## VaselPi

_Βασίλειε, θεωρώ οτι είναι μικροαλλαγές για το δικό μου κύκλωμα το να λειτουργήσει για τάσεις πάνω από 5V. Θα πρέπει να γίνουν μόνο κάποιες μικροαλλαγές στη βαθμίδα εισόδου, το "ψηφιακό" κομματι του κυκλώματος δε θα χρειαστεί να αλλάξει. Από ότι καταλαβαίνω το κυρίως πρόβλημα αφορά στο γενικότερο σχεδιασμό του συνόλου της συσκευής_.

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nestoras**.*

Παναγιώτη, πράγματι, μιλάμε για μικροαλλαγές. Ωστόσο, υποθέτω ότι αναφέρεσαι στον φορητό ανιχνευτή ραδιενέργειας, που λειτουργεί με 2 μπαταρίες, από τις οποίες παράγονται σταθερές τάσεις στα 18, 15 και 5 βολτ. Τον αναλογικό μετρητή τον φαντάζομαι να είναι ένα μιλιαμπερόμετρο του 1 mA. 
Τη μεγάλη κατανάλωση την κάνει η πηγή υψηλής τάσης, περίπου 70 mA, όταν ο διαιρέτης του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή καταναλώνει 200 μΑ. Μαζί με τα άλλα ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα, οι 2 μπαταρίες θα φορτώνονται με περίπου 100 mA κατανάλωσης. 
Κάποια δουλειά θα πρέπει να κάνει και ο Γιάννης. Έτσι, τον ανιχνευτή ραδιενέργειας τον φαντάζομαι να αποτελείται από 2 μέρη: την κεφαλή και τον μετρητή συχνότητας παλμών, η οποία εδώ ταυτίζεται με την ένταση της ραδιενέργειας, σε μονάδες Bq (διασπάσεις ανά μονάδα χρόνου). 
Η κεφαλή περιλαμβάνει τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή και τον charge sensitive amplifier, ενώ ο μετρητής συχνότητας παλμών περιλαμβάνει τις 2 μπαταρίες, την πηγή υψηλής τάσης, το μιλιαμπερόμετρο, όπως και τα αντίστοιχα ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα. 
Στο πίσω μέρος του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή πρέπει να είναι ενσωματωμένος ένας μεταλλικός κύλινδρος, στον οποίο βρίσκεται ο charge sensitive amplifier, όσο γίνεται πιο κοντά στην άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή (όσο γίνεται πιο κοντό καλώδιο σύνδεσης). 
Από τον μετρητή συχνότητας, στον κύλινδρο οδηγούνται 4 καλώδια: 
1 το θωρακισμένο καλώδιο της υψηλής τάσης. 
2 το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας του charge sensitive amplifier, που περιλαμβάνει και τον pulse shaper στην έξοδό του.
3 το θωρακισμένο καλώδιο του σήματος εξόδου του pulse shaper.
4 το καλώδιο της γείωσης.
Τέλος, στον μετρητή συχνότητας πρέπει να υπάρχει και ένα BNC connector, προκειμένου να υπάρχει η δυνατότητα οι παλμοί που δημιουργούνται στην έξοδο του pulse shaper, μέσω ενός ακόλουθου τάσης, να οδηγηθούν στην επιτραπέζια συσκευή του διακριτή παλμών παραθύρου. Αυτό θα επιτρέψει στον Γιάννη να μελετήσει την κατανομή των παλμών, από την οποία θα βγάλει τα όποια συμπεράσματα για την ενεργειακή κατανομή των ακτίνων Χ και, επομένως, για το είδος και φύση της ραδιενεργής πηγής. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> _Βασίλειε, θεωρώ οτι είναι μικροαλλαγές για το δικό μου κύκλωμα το να λειτουργήσει για τάσεις πάνω από 5V. Θα πρέπει να γίνουν μόνο κάποιες μικροαλλαγές στη βαθμίδα εισόδου, το "ψηφιακό" κομματι του κυκλώματος δε θα χρειαστεί να αλλάξει. Από ότι καταλαβαίνω το κυρίως πρόβλημα αφορά στο γενικότερο σχεδιασμό του συνόλου της συσκευής_.
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nestoras**.*
> 
> Παναγιώτη, πράγματι, μιλάμε για μικροαλλαγές. Ωστόσο, υποθέτω ότι αναφέρεσαι στον φορητό ανιχνευτή ραδιενέργειας, που λειτουργεί με 2 μπαταρίες, από τις οποίες παράγονται σταθερές τάσεις στα 18, 15 και 5 βολτ. Τον αναλογικό μετρητή τον φαντάζομαι να είναι ένα μιλιαμπερόμετρο του 1 mA. 
> Τη μεγάλη κατανάλωση την κάνει η πηγή υψηλής τάσης, περίπου 70 mA, όταν ο διαιρέτης του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή καταναλώνει 200 μΑ. Μαζί με τα άλλα ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα, οι 2 μπαταρίες θα φορτώνονται με περίπου 100 mA κατανάλωσης. 
> Κάποια δουλειά θα πρέπει να κάνει και ο Γιάννης. Έτσι, τον ανιχνευτή ραδιενέργειας τον φαντάζομαι να αποτελείται από 2 μέρη: την κεφαλή και τον μετρητή συχνότητας παλμών, η οποία εδώ ταυτίζεται με την ένταση της ραδιενέργειας, σε μονάδες Bq (διασπάσεις ανά μονάδα χρόνου). 
> Η κεφαλή περιλαμβάνει τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή και τον charge sensitive amplifier, ενώ ο μετρητής συχνότητας παλμών περιλαμβάνει τις 2 μπαταρίες, την πηγή υψηλής τάσης, το μιλιαμπερόμετρο, όπως και τα αντίστοιχα ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα. 
> Στο πίσω μέρος του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή πρέπει να είναι ενσωματωμένος ένας μεταλλικός κύλινδρος, στον οποίο βρίσκεται ο charge sensitive amplifier, όσο γίνεται πιο κοντά στην άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή (όσο γίνεται πιο κοντό καλώδιο σύνδεσης). 
> ...



Ολα τα εχω οπως τα λες το μονο που πρεπει ειναι το καλώδιο της υψηλης και το καλωδιο του shaper να τα αλλάξω σε θωρακισμένα (εχω κάποια καλώδια πολύ λεπτα απο παλιες οθόνες υπολογιστών)
Αν δεν μας ικανοποιεί το τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τασης που παραγει( -818ν)θα περιμένω τον σχεδιασμού του Νέστορα  
Καταλαβαίνω οτι ειναι ζωτικης σημασίας.

Είναι ολα πακτωμενα και εμπεριέχονται σε σωλημα Αλουμινίου (εκτος του τρφοδοτικου υψηλης τασης που ειναι εξω και το οποιο εχει μεταλλική θωράκιση ,αλλα μαλλον δεν θα χρειαστεί) .

Επισης δεν εχω pulse sapher ο κατασκευαστής μου λεει οτι η πλακέτα που εχω ειναι charge sensitive preamplifier αλλα μπορω το συνδέσω απ ευθείας στον διακριτή παλμων.
(Πιστεύω οτι χρειαζεται κ κυκλωμα sapher αλλα οτι μ πειτε...)

Οτι χρειαστεί θα το κανω. Αγορασα και καλό παλμογραφο hantec DSO... 😊

----------


## VaselPi

*1.* Γιάννη, φρόντισε τα θωρακισμένα καλώδια να μην έχουν μήκος πάνω από 1 μέτρο, καθώς εισάγουν στο κύκλωμα πρόσθετη χωρητικότητα, της τάξης 80 pF/m, που μέτρησα κάποτε στο 50-Ωμο καλώδιο. 
*2.* Τα σταθερά 15 βολτ είναι απαραίτητα. 
*3.* Αν δεν υπάρχει ο pulse shaper, δεν πειράζει. Όλος ο charge sensitive amplifier λειτουργεί και ως pulse shaper.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## VaselPi

_1. τα -818v ειναι μεσα στο επιτρεπο οριο καλης λειρουργιας διοτι οσο ανεβαίνει η ταση ανεβαίνει και ο θόρυβος και η αστοχία στους Παλμους θα το γνωρίζεις φανταζοναι_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4*

Γιάννη, ο θόρυβος που βλέπουμε στις φώτο που επισυνάπτεις δεν πρέπει να εξαρτάται από την υψηλή τάση, καθώς είναι (πρέπει να είναι) του charge sensitive amplifier. Για να παρατηρείται αυτή η εξάρτηση, αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο θόρυβος της υψηλής τάσης με κάποιον τρόπο εισέρχεται στον charge sensitive amplifier. Επομένως, η υψηλή τάση πρέπει να φιλτραριστεί επιπλέον, με ένα φίλτρο RC, «θυσιάζοντας» ένα μικρό μέρος της υψηλής τάσης στην R. Με κατανάλωση στον διαιρέτη 200 μΑ και «θυσία» τάσης 50 βολτ, η αντίσταση R είναι 250 κΩ. 
Ο πυκνωτής C πρέπει να αντέχει τα 1000 βολτ, ενώ με τα 250 κΩ να δημιουργεί μία σταθερά χρόνου 10 φορές μεγαλύτερη της συχνότητας ταλάντωσης του ταλαντωτή στην πηγή υψηλής τάσης. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, είναι 50 κHz (τ=20 μs). Με τα δεδομένα αυτά, οδηγούμαστε στην τιμή: C = 200x10-6s/2,5x105Ω = 800x10-12F ή  800 pF (820 pF, με αντοχή στα 3 kV).
Ερώτηση: με πόση τάση τροφοδοτείται η πηγή υψηλής τάσης όταν αυτή παράγει τα 818 βολτ;
Ακόμη: την αντίσταση «τούβλο» των 15 Ω την έχεις αφαιρέσει ή την έχεις σε σειρά με την τροφοδοσία της πηγής υψηλής τάσης;
Ακόμη: με πόση τάση τροφοδοτείς τον charge sensitive amplifier;
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (26-01-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _1. τα -818v ειναι μεσα στο επιτρεπο οριο καλης λειρουργιας διοτι οσο ανεβαίνει η ταση ανεβαίνει και ο θόρυβος και η αστοχία στους Παλμους θα το γνωρίζεις φανταζοναι_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4*
> 
> Γιάννη, ο θόρυβος που βλέπουμε στις φώτο που επισυνάπτεις δεν πρέπει να εξαρτάται από την υψηλή τάση, καθώς είναι (πρέπει να είναι) του charge sensitive amplifier. Για να παρατηρείται αυτή η εξάρτηση, αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο θόρυβος της υψηλής τάσης με κάποιον τρόπο εισέρχεται στον charge sensitive amplifier. Επομένως, η υψηλή τάση πρέπει να φιλτραριστεί επιπλέον, με ένα φίλτρο RC, «θυσιάζοντας» ένα μικρό μέρος της υψηλής τάσης στην R. Με κατανάλωση στον διαιρέτη 200 μΑ και «θυσία» τάσης 50 βολτ, η αντίσταση R είναι 250 κΩ. 
> Ο πυκνωτής C πρέπει να αντέχει τα 1000 βολτ, ενώ με τα 250 κΩ να δημιουργεί μία σταθερά χρόνου 10 φορές μεγαλύτερη της συχνότητας ταλάντωσης του ταλαντωτή στην πηγή υψηλής τάσης. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, είναι 50 κHz (τ=20 μs). Με τα δεδομένα αυτά, οδηγούμαστε στην τιμή: C = 200x10-6s/2,5x105Ω = 800x10-12F ή  800 pF (820 pF, με αντοχή στα 3 kV).
> Ερώτηση: με πόση τάση τροφοδοτείται η πηγή υψηλής τάσης όταν αυτή παράγει τα 818 βολτ;
> Ακόμη: την αντίσταση «τούβλο» των 15 Ω την έχεις αφαιρέσει ή την έχεις σε σειρά με την τροφοδοσία της πηγής υψηλής τάσης;
> Ακόμη: με πόση τάση τροφοδοτείς τον charge sensitive amplifier;
> Βασίλειος.



καλημερα Βασίλη,

  εστι οπως τα λες σιγα-σιγα μαθαινω πολλα...

πλεον κανω κατι τυπου επιτραπέζιο οπως λεγαμε και πριν. Μου ειχες πει να κανω ενα τροφοδοτικό πάγκου στο αλλο θεμα το οποίο και εκανα με τους LM337/LM317 για την παραγωγή τασης +/-15v (-15v 0v +15v) και τροφοδοτώ με 0v / +11,92v to module υψηλης τασης και τον charge sensitive amplifier αν και μπορει να λειτουργησει με 0v/+5v .

ολη ουσιαστηκα η κατασκευη τροφοδοτειται με +12v, φυσικα το τουβλο δεν υπαρχει διοτι το εχω  μονο για την μπαταρια.
η εξοδος του τροφοδοτικου εχει αντισταση 100Ω με εναν ηλεκτρολυτικο πυκνωτη...

μηπως να μειώσω την ταση στον preamplifier? πρεπει να κανω εναν διαιρετη τασης η κατι με εναν LM7805 και τεμπελιασα  γιαυτο δεν το εκανα αλλα ελεγε οτι μπορει να δεχθει τετοια ταση

θα μπορουσα να αγορασω καποιο module υψηλης τασης αλλα εχουμε το γνωστο προβλημα με τις συχνοτητες 

θα σου ανεβασω εδω ξανα να δεις ενα τροφοδοτικο που τροφοδοτει τετοιo φοριτο μετρητη.

θελέις να βαλω τα θωρακισμενα καλώδια και να παρω μετρήσεις στην έξοδο να δουμε αν θα βελτιωθει το σήμα?

power_supply_circuit.JPG

----------


## VaselPi

_ολη ουσιαστηκα η κατασκευη τροφοδοτειται με +12v, φυσικα το τουβλο δεν υπαρχει διοτι το εχω μονο για την μπαταρια._
_η εξοδος του τροφοδοτικου εχει αντισταση 100Ω με εναν ηλεκτρολυτι__.__κο πυκνωτη.._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**-4.*

Γιάννη, μήπως η αντίσταση είναι 10 Ω; Διότι με 100 Ω, δε βλέπω να δουλέψει. Αν είναι 10 Ω, που είναι το πιθανότερο, η τάση λειτουργίας της πηγής υψηλής τάσης είναι αυτή που δείχνει το βολτόμετρο όταν μετράς την τάση στον ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή.
Είναι σκόπιμο, η πηγή  υψηλής να τροφοδοτείται με 15,0 V ενώ  ο οcharge sensitive amplifier, με 18 V .
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (29-01-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _ολη ουσιαστηκα η κατασκευη τροφοδοτειται με +12v, φυσικα το τουβλο δεν υπαρχει διοτι το εχω μονο για την μπαταρια._
> _η εξοδος του τροφοδοτικου εχει αντισταση 100Ω με εναν ηλεκτρολυτι__.__κο πυκνωτη.._
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**-4.*
> 
> Γιάννη, μήπως η αντίσταση είναι 10 Ω; Διότι με 100 Ω, δε βλέπω να δουλέψει. Αν είναι 10 Ω, που είναι το πιθανότερο, η τάση λειτουργίας της πηγής υψηλής τάσης είναι αυτή που δείχνει το βολτόμετρο όταν μετράς την τάση στον ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή.
> Είναι σκόπιμο, η πηγή  υψηλής να τροφοδοτείται με 15,0 V ενώ  ο οcharge sensitive amplifier, με 18 V .
> Βασίλειος.



καλησπέρα Βασίλη,

  εχουμε νεα,

το τροφοδοτικό τελικα εδινε 12v και τώρα το τροφοδότησα με +15V. μκαι ναι! παράγει ή έξοδος του τροφοδοτικού υψηής τάσης -1000V καθαρα συν κατι ψιλα....
(παρατήρηση: ή τάση αυτήν μετριέται χωρις τον 1GΩ probe που έκανα , ελπιζω να είναιο ποιο ακριβές το πολύμετρο που οριακά μετράει την τάση αυτην . Με τον probe  το πολύμετρο δείχνει καρφωμένο στα -818v με +12v τάση εισόδου στο τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης καθώς και με τάση +15v)

θα προσπαθησω να αυξήσω την ταση σε 18v και απο εκεί με έναν LM7815 ή με διαιρετη τάσης (λογικά καλύτερη μεθοδος σωστα? για να γλυτώσουνμε τον θόρυβο που εισάγουν τα ηλεκτρονικα του LM...?)

και θα βάλω την πηγή να δώ αν βγάζει αλλες κορυφές εκτός των δυο 59Kev κιαι 20Kev περιπου που ειχαμε πει...



*για να μην απαντησω σε αλλο μηνυμα  απαντω εδω...*
δεν μπορω να βρω σωστό διαιρετη τασης..... να βάλω ενν LM7815? η αντίσταση φορτίου είναι RL = 5,5ΜΩ του τροφοδοτικου που δινει μετα στην εξοδο του στον διαιρετη τασης που μ είχες πει να κανω , κατι ΜΩ.....


επισηναπτω φωτο δια του λόγου του αληθες! για το τροφοδοτικο 


20190128_225153.jpg

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη και Παναγιώτη, επιτρέψτε μου να σας ξηγήσω για ποιο λόγο επιμένω στα 18 και 15 βολτ. 
Στον Window comparator, (διακριτής παλμών παραθύρου), με δεδομένο το «ύψος» των παλμών (3 βολτ του charge sensitive amplifier), είναι ζητούμενο, γενικότερα, το παράθυρο να είναι όσο γίνεται στενότερο, σε βολτ. Ωστόσο, το εύρος του παραθύρου δεν μπορούμε να το ορίσουμε αυθαίρετα, καθώς εξαρτάται από τη στάθμη θορύβου, που τώρα (με -812 V) είναι περίπου 0,2 βολτ, κορυφή-κορυφή. Ο θόρυβος αυτός επιβάλλει παράθυρο 0,5 βολτ, που είναι πολύ μεγάλο όταν μελετώνται οι παλμοί με ύψος 1 βολτ (παράθυρο, 50 % του παλμού). 

Γενικότερα, το παράθυρο δεν πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερο από 10 % του παλμού. Οριακά, 20 % στα μικρά «ύψη» των παλμών. Επομένως, για να τηρηθούν αυτοί οι όροι: 
(α) ή ο θόρυβος πρέπει να μειωθεί, 
(β) ή να αυξηθούν οι παλμοί.
Με άλλα λόγια, πρέπει να βελτιωθεί ο λόγος σήματος προς θόρυβο. 
Αυξάνοντας την υψηλή τάση από -812 σε -1000 βολτ, αναμένεται οι παλμοί να αυξηθούν 3-4 φορές, δηλαδή από 3 βολτ να γίνουν 9-12 βολτ, ενώ κάποιοι μεγάλοι παλμοί, ακόμη και 15 βολτ. Αυτό εξηγεί γιατί ο charge sensitive amplifier πρέπει να τροφοδοτείται με 18 βολτ. ΄
Έτσι, αυξάνοντας την τάση από 812 σε 1000 βολτ, ο λόγος σήματος προς θόρυβο αναμένεται να αυξηθεί 3-4 φορές, αλλά υπό τον όρο ότι ο θόρυβος παραμένει στα ίδια επίπεδα. Αν αυξάνει και ο θόρυβος, έστω λιγότερο, τότε το πιθανότερο, στο θόρυβο του charge sensitive amplifier, που δεν μπορούμε να επηρεάσουμε, προστίθενται τα 50 κHz της πηγής υψηλής τάσης, που με κάποιον τρόπο «μπάζουν» στον charge sensitive amplifier. Για να μειωθεί αυτό το «μπάσιμο»:

1. Είναι σκόπιμο να διαζευχτούν η τροφοδοσίες της πηγής υψηλής τάσης (τα 15 βολτ) και του charge sensitive amplifier (τα 18 βολτ), διότι ενδεχομένως το «μπάσιμο» να γίνεται μέσω της κοινής τους τροφοδοσίας.
2. Οι διακυμάνσεις της υψηλής τάσης, δηλαδή τα 100 pp των 1000 βολτ, που ισοδυναμεί με 0,1 βολτ, να μειωθούν ακόμη 10 φορές με ένα RC φίλτρο στην έξοδο της πηγής υψηλής τάσης (τα 250 κΩ και 820 pF, του ποστ 101).
3. Το καλώδιο της υψηλής τάσης να θωρακιστεί. 
4. Να θωρακιστεί και το καλώδιο του σήματος εξόδου του charge sensitive amplifier.
5. Οι τάσεις 15 και 18 βολτ να γίνουν με δύο LM, όσο γίνεται καλύτερα διαζευγμένα, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη το γεγονός ότι η μεγάλη κατανάλωση του ρεύματος (είναι καλό να την ξέρουμε) γίνεται στην πηγή υψηλής τάσης, δηλαδή από το τροφοδοτικό των 15 βολτ. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nestoras (29-01-19), 

nio-4- (31-01-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη και Παναγιώτη, επιτρέψτε μου να σας ξηγήσω για ποιο λόγο επιμένω στα 18 και 15 βολτ. 
> Στον Window comparator, (διακριτής παλμών παραθύρου), με δεδομένο το «ύψος» των παλμών (3 βολτ του charge sensitive amplifier), είναι ζητούμενο, γενικότερα, το παράθυρο να είναι όσο γίνεται στενότερο, σε βολτ. Ωστόσο, το εύρος του παραθύρου δεν μπορούμε να το ορίσουμε αυθαίρετα, καθώς εξαρτάται από τη στάθμη θορύβου, που τώρα (με -812 V) είναι περίπου 0,2 βολτ, κορυφή-κορυφή. Ο θόρυβος αυτός επιβάλλει παράθυρο 0,5 βολτ, που είναι πολύ μεγάλο όταν μελετώνται οι παλμοί με ύψος 1 βολτ (παράθυρο, 50 % του παλμού). 
> 
> Γενικότερα, το παράθυρο δεν πρέπει να είναι μεγαλύτερο από 10 % του παλμού. Οριακά, 20 % στα μικρά «ύψη» των παλμών. Επομένως, για να τηρηθούν αυτοί οι όροι: 
> (α) ή ο θόρυβος πρέπει να μειωθεί, 
> (β) ή να αυξηθούν οι παλμοί.
> Με άλλα λόγια, πρέπει να βελτιωθεί ο λόγος σήματος προς θόρυβο. 
> Αυξάνοντας την υψηλή τάση από -812 σε -1000 βολτ, αναμένεται οι παλμοί να αυξηθούν 3-4 φορές, δηλαδή από 3 βολτ να γίνουν 9-12 βολτ, ενώ κάποιοι μεγάλοι παλμοί, ακόμη και 15 βολτ. Αυτό εξηγεί γιατί ο charge sensitive amplifier πρέπει να τροφοδοτείται με 18 βολτ. ΄
> Έτσι, αυξάνοντας την τάση από 812 σε 1000 βολτ, ο λόγος σήματος προς θόρυβο αναμένεται να αυξηθεί 3-4 φορές, αλλά υπό τον όρο ότι ο θόρυβος παραμένει στα ίδια επίπεδα. Αν αυξάνει και ο θόρυβος, έστω λιγότερο, τότε το πιθανότερο, στο θόρυβο του charge sensitive amplifier, που δεν μπορούμε να επηρεάσουμε, προστίθενται τα 50 κHz της πηγής υψηλής τάσης, που με κάποιον τρόπο «μπάζουν» στον charge sensitive amplifier. Για να μειωθεί αυτό το «μπάσιμο»:
> ...



Βασιλη δεν μπορώνα βρω τέτοια τιμη πυκνωτη αν αυτου εχω τιμες 103Μ (10nF) , 473 (47nF) , 1 κομματι 471M (470pF), 102Κ (1 nF), 222M (2,2nF), 22J (22pF)

Μπορούμε να κάνουμε μια παραλλαγη? 

επισης, 
  ηρθαν οι μπαταριες και αυριο ο σταθεροποιητης των +18v , τι πρεπει να βαλω αν χρειαζεται,  πριν και μετα απο τους σταθεροποιητες τασεις? πυκνωτη ηλεκτρολυτιοκο μεγαλο στην εισοδο για να φορτιζεται απο τις μαπταριες και να δινει συσσωρευμενη ταση και μικρης χωρητικοτητας για να κοβει τα παράσιτα?
οπως καναμε στο τροφοδοτικο?

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
*1.* Ο πυκνωτής των 820 pF αποσκοπεί στην εξομάλυνση των υψήσυχνων διακυμάνσεων της υψηλής τάσης, που έχουν πριονωτή μορφή. Μετά το RC φίλτρο, η πριονωτή διακύμανση γίνεται ημιτονική, με πλάτος (ύψος) περίπου 10 φορές μικρότερο. Αν δεν έχεις πυκνωτή των 820 pF, δεν πειράζει, μπορείς να βάλεις μεγαλύτερο, μόνο καλό θα κάνει, αρκεί να αντέχει τα 3 kV.
*2.* Αν τα 24 βολτ δημιουργούνται με μπαταρία, επομένως είναι απαλλαγμένα από την πριονωτή διακύμανση, δεν υπάρχει λόγος οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές να είναι μεγάλοι. Κάνε τους όπως το ζητά ο κατασκευαστής του LM σταθεροποιητή τάσης.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
> *1.* Ο πυκνωτής των 820 pF αποσκοπεί στην εξομάλυνση των υψήσυχνων διακυμάνσεων της υψηλής τάσης, που έχουν πριονωτή μορφή. Μετά το RC φίλτρο, η πριονωτή διακύμανση γίνεται ημιτονική, με πλάτος (ύψος) περίπου 10 φορές μικρότερο. Αν δεν έχεις πυκνωτή των 820 pF, δεν πειράζει, μπορείς να βάλεις μεγαλύτερο, μόνο καλό θα κάνει, αρκεί να αντέχει τα 3 kV.
> *2.* Αν τα 24 βολτ δημιουργούνται με μπαταρία, επομένως είναι απαλλαγμένα από την πριονωτή διακύμανση, δεν υπάρχει λόγος οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές να είναι μεγάλοι. Κάνε τους όπως το ζητά ο κατασκευαστής του LM σταθεροποιητή τάσης.
> Βασίλειος.



Χθες βραδυ αργα εκανα την θωράκιση των 1. Υψηληςτάσης κ σήματος εξερχομενου απο την σωλήνα  (η υψηλη ταση , τα -1000v ,που παει απο τον προενισχυτη στον διαιρετη τάσης δεν τον εβαλα με θωράκιση ειναι πολυ μικρο καλώδιο επειδη ειναι στενα πολυ πειραζει??.?)
2. Επισης χθες για καποιο λογο κατι πηγε στραβα και εχω συνεχόμενη εξοδο 1v απο τον προενισχυτη μαλλον τον εκαψα οποτε λεω να βαλω τον αλλον που εχω (μηπως δεν αντέχει τοση τάση???) Πρέπει να το ψαξω.
Θα μπορούσαμε να κανουμε εμείς εναν χωρις πολλα πολλα?(θελω να πω να μην κουραστείς  πολυ)  Αν εχεις κανενα σχέδιο στο ίντερνετ...

Το φίλτρο ονομάζεται χαμηλοπερατο low pass filter ή υψηλοπερατο high pass filter? Για να δω πως θα το συνδέσω 😶

Σαν αυτο ?
https://goo.gl/images/uP95bE

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Από ποίο σημείο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή παίρνεις το σήμα και το οδηγείς στον προενισχυτή;  
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Από ποίο σημείο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή παίρνεις το σήμα και το οδηγείς στον προενισχυτή;  
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη 

Απο την ανοδο χωρις να συνδεω τιποτα επανω της . Ετσι λέει  το σχεδιο που δινει ο κατασκευαστής

----------


## VaselPi

_Απο την ανοδο χωρις να συνδεω τιποτα επανω της . Ετσι λέει το σχεδιο που δινει ο κατασκευαστή__ς_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**-4.*

1. Δεν είναι καλό η άνοδος του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη να είναι στον «αέρα». Ενδέχεται αυτό να προκάλεσε την καταστροφή της εισόδου του προενισχυτή. Δε γνωρίζω το σχηματικό του προενισχυτή, υποθέτω μάλλον, ότι αν εφαρμοστεί η υψηλή τάση στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, αλλά δίχως να εφαρμοστεί η τάση τροφοδοσίας στον προενισχυτή, τι στιγμή εκείνη ο προενισχυτής κινδυνεύει. Για να μειωθεί ή ακόμη και να αποτραπεί αυτός ο κίνδυνος, η άνοδος πρέπει να είναι γειωμένη μέσω μίας αντίστασης 1 ΜΩ, δηλαδή στην άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή πρέπει να συνδεθεί μία αντίσταση 1 ΜΩ. 
2. Ο προενισχυτής, αντέχει τάση τροφοδοσίας 18 βολτ;
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (02-02-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _Απο την ανοδο χωρις να συνδεω τιποτα επανω της . Ετσι λέει το σχεδιο που δινει ο κατασκευαστή__ς_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**-4.*
> 
> 1. Δεν είναι καλό η άνοδος του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη να είναι στον «αέρα». Ενδέχεται αυτό να προκάλεσε την καταστροφή της εισόδου του προενισχυτή. Δε γνωρίζω το σχηματικό του προενισχυτή, υποθέτω μάλλον, ότι αν εφαρμοστεί η υψηλή τάση στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, αλλά δίχως να εφαρμοστεί η τάση τροφοδοσίας στον προενισχυτή, τι στιγμή εκείνη ο προενισχυτής κινδυνεύει. Για να μειωθεί ή ακόμη και να αποτραπεί αυτός ο κίνδυνος, η άνοδος πρέπει να είναι γειωμένη μέσω μίας αντίστασης 1 ΜΩ, δηλαδή στην άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή πρέπει να συνδεθεί μία αντίσταση 1 ΜΩ. 
> 2. Ο προενισχυτής, αντέχει τάση τροφοδοσίας 18 βολτ;
> Βασίλειος.



2. Ο κατασκευαστής δινει ταση τροφοδοσίας απο 7-24v

Κατα ποσο ειναι εφικτό να κάνουμε ενα προενισχυτη sapher.... ??? Επισης θα πρότεινα  αν μπορεις να μ πεις κατι ετοιμο oem pcb board . μεσω ίντερνετ ενα ψάξιμο...

Εχω δει αυτο το οποιο παιρνει φωτοδιοδο

http://physicsopenlab.org/2017/09/27/charge-sensitive-preamplifier/

----------


## VaselPi

_Κατα ποσο ειναι εφικτό να κάνουμε ενα προενισχυτη sapher._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**-4.*

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
*1.* Σχεδόν όλα είναι εφικτά, αλλά ο δικός σου δεν θα είναι ούτε καλύτερος, αλλά ούτε μικρότερος σε διαστάσεις. Ο έτοιμος, αν έχει μικρό κόστος, είναι προτιμότερος, καθώς λειτουργεί και ως shaper, έχει μεγάλο συντελεστή ενίσχυσης, καλό λόγο σήματος προς θόρυβο και είναι σχεδιασμένος για φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, με προστασία της εισόδου από υπέρταση κ.ο.κ. Κάτι πήγε στραβά και δε λειτούργησε η προστασία. 
Υποθέτω, ότι ο σχεδιαστής του προενισχυτή είναι έμπειρο άτομο και φρόντισε, στο κύκλωμά του, η άνοδος του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή να μην είναι στον «αέρα». Ωστόσο, για καλό και για κακό, γείωσε την άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή με μία πρόσθετη, δική σου αντίσταση 1 ΜΩ. Η αντίσταση αυτή θα μειώσει το ύψος του παλμού, αλλά όχι πολύ, της τάξης 10 - 20 %, που είναι ανεκτά. 
*2.* Τα 18 βολτ της τροφοδοσίας, μάλλον δεν ευθύνονται για την καταστροφή του προενισχυτή. Θα σου πρότεινα, πρώτα να θέτεις σε λειτουργία τον προενισχυτή, καθώς αυτό ενεργοποιεί την προστασία, και μόνο μετά να θέτεις σε λειτουργία την πηγή υψηλής τάσης. Να αποφεύγεις την αντίστροφη σειρά. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> _Κατα ποσο ειναι εφικτό να κάνουμε ενα προενισχυτη sapher._
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**-4.*
> 
> Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
> *1.* Σχεδόν όλα είναι εφικτά, αλλά ο δικός σου δεν θα είναι ούτε καλύτερος, αλλά ούτε μικρότερος σε διαστάσεις. Ο έτοιμος, αν έχει μικρό κόστος, είναι προτιμότερος, καθώς λειτουργεί και ως shaper, έχει μεγάλο συντελεστή ενίσχυσης, καλό λόγο σήματος προς θόρυβο και είναι σχεδιασμένος για φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, με προστασία της εισόδου από υπέρταση κ.ο.κ. Κάτι πήγε στραβά και δε λειτούργησε η προστασία. 
> Υποθέτω, ότι ο σχεδιαστής του προενισχυτή είναι έμπειρο άτομο και φρόντισε, στο κύκλωμά του, η άνοδος του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή να μην είναι στον «αέρα». Ωστόσο, για καλό και για κακό, γείωσε την άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή με μία πρόσθετη, δική σου αντίσταση 1 ΜΩ. Η αντίσταση αυτή θα μειώσει το ύψος του παλμού, αλλά όχι πολύ, της τάξης 10 - 20 %, που είναι ανεκτά. 
> *2.* Τα 18 βολτ της τροφοδοσίας, μάλλον δεν ευθύνονται για την καταστροφή του προενισχυτή. Θα σου πρότεινα, πρώτα να θέτεις σε λειτουργία τον προενισχυτή, καθώς αυτό ενεργοποιεί την προστασία, και μόνο μετά να θέτεις σε λειτουργία την πηγή υψηλής τάσης. Να αποφεύγεις την αντίστροφη σειρά. 
> Βασίλειος.



Καλημέρα Βασίλη, 

Να τον αλλαξω με τον δεύτερο ιδιο προενισχυτη  που εχω?
Εγω ψαχνω παράλληλα , αλλα λεω αν σε παιδεύει αυτος κ τον θεωρείς πρόβλημα τον αλλάζω....

1. Το πλακετακι που ειχα επισυνάψει ηταν για φωτοδιοδο...

2. Ριξε μια ματια και σε αυτο αν μπορούμε να το χρησιμοποιήσω τα εχει ολα απλα απο καποιο σημείο να παρω το σηνα κ να το οδηγησω στο διακριτή παλμων  μας

http://physicsopenlab.org/2016/01/26...-spectrometry/

3. Μια αλλη λυση ειναι να κανω εναν transimpedence amplifier 

http://physicsopenlab.org/2016/04/21/pmt-pulse-processing/

Στα γρήγορα μονος αλλα θα πρέπει να εχω και τη παροχη υψηλης τασης την δικη μου που δεν ειναι οτι καλύτερο απ οτι καταλαβα

----------


## VaselPi

Άλλαξε τον χαλασμένο προενισχυτή με νέο και, επίσης, πρόσθεσε την αντίσταση 1ΜΩ στην άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (02-02-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Άλλαξε τον χαλασμένο προενισχυτή με νέο και, επίσης, πρόσθεσε την αντίσταση 1ΜΩ στην άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή.
> Βασίλειος.



καλησπέρα Βασίλη,

   έχουμε νεα!

1.   αλλαξα τον προενισχυτη, 

2. θωράκισα ολες τις τασεις εκτος απο της τροφοδοσίας 

3. έστειλα μια γείωση σε όλο το σύστημα μεσα στον scintillator .

4. Δεν εχω βάλει το φίλτρο στην έξοδο της υψηλης γιατι νομιζω οτι εκανα λαθος στην συννδεσμολογια και συνδεσα αναποδα τα καλωδια , αρνητικη ταση και γειωση και μαλλον απο αυτο μου ειχε καει ο πρωτος προενισχυτης, κατα την εφαρμογη του φιλτρου στην εξοδο της υψηλης . οποτε τροφοδοτώ με -1000v τον διαιρετη τασης του scintillation probe .

5. σύνδεσα μια αντίσταση 1ΜΩ στην ανοδο του  φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη ως προς την γείωση .

6. Εφαρμόζω τάση 18v στον προενισχυτή (απ'ευθείας απο το τροφοδοτικο που φαινεται στην μια εικονα γιατι δεν μπορεσα ακομη να προμηθευτώ, θα γινει αυτες τις μερες) και 15 v διαμεσου σταθεροποιητη τάσης , στο τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης

και..... τα αποτελεσματα , τα οποία μαλλον θα σε ικανοποιήσουν!!! (δεν φαίνονται τα "πριόνια" που βλεπαμε) και είναι πολυ ποιο καθαροι παλμοι. βεβαια εσυ ξερεις και περιμενω με ανυπομονησια τις παρατηρησεις σου.


20190202_005003.jpg
20190202_005102.jpg

----------


## nio-4-

και καποιες επιπλέον, 

το σχήμα είναι η αυτο που ηθελε ο κατασκευαστης και εφάρμωσα μονο που προσθεσα την 1ΜΩ αντισταση απο την ανοδο στην γείωση (στην τελευταια παράλληλη συνδεση πυκνωτη αντίστασης  τερμα δεξιοα κατω απο την ανοδο οπως βλεπουμε το σχέδιο) ελπιζω να μην εκανα κανένα λαθος, γείωση δίνω μονο σε εκέινο το σημειο

20190131_195910.jpg20190202_005558.jpg20190202_005606.jpg20190202_005558.jpg

----------


## nio-4-

και το τεστ με την πηγη....

20190202_013514.jpg20190202_013534.jpg20190202_013546.jpg

----------


## nio-4-

Βασίλη καλησπέρα, 

    Επειδή δεν εχω L7818 , μεχρι να ερθει η παραγελλεια μου, θα βαλω εναν LM317 για παραγωγη τασης 18v 
Αν υπαρχει πρόβλημα πες μου.

Επισης πριν τον τελικο σχεδιασμο θα ηθελα σαν απαιτήσεις του συστήματος να ειναι 
1. Έλεγχος και των δυο ορίων  (ανω και  κατω) 
2. Εύρος παραθυρου στα mV καπου εκει  οσο μας επιτρέπεται κατασκευαστικά ποιο στενο παράθυρο.
3. Να μπορεί να λειτουργεί απο τα πρωτα  mV.

Υπαρχει λόγος

----------


## VaselPi

*1.*  Γιάννη, τα αποτελέσματα δεν είναι ικανοποιητικά, διότι αυξάνοντας την υψηλή τάση από -818 βολτ σε -1000 βολτ, οι παλμοί έπρεπε να είχαν αυξηθεί 3-4 φορές, εξέλιξη που δεν παρατηρείται. Και στα 1000 βολτ της υψηλής, οι παλμοί έχουν το ίδιο «ύψος», περίπου 3 βολτ. Μάλλον κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την υψηλή τάση. Για παράδειγμα, ύποπτο μου φαίνεται αυτό που γράφεις στο ποστ 104:

_Με τον probe το πολύμετρο δείχνει καρφωμένο στα -818v με +12v τάση εισόδου στο τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης καθώς και με τάση +15v_

Αν όντως η υψηλή παραμένει καρφωμένη στα -818 βολτ, ενδέχεται η έξοδος της υψηλής τάσης να μην εξαρτάται μόνο από την τάση τροφοδοσίας, δηλαδή τα 12 ή 15 βολτ, αλλά και από μία τάση που εφαρμόζεται σε κάποιο pin (remount control). Ψάξε αυτό το θέμα. 

*2.*  Σε αυτήν τη φάση είναι ακόμη νωρίς να γίνεται λόγος για το διακριτή παλμών παραθύρου. Πρέπει να αντιμετωπιστεί πρώτα το πρόβλημα με την υψηλή τάση. Με 15 βολτ τροφοδοσία, η πηγή υψηλής τάσης πρέπει να παράγει -1000 βολτ. 

*3.*  Στη φωτογραφία, ο προενισχυτής είναι «αυτό» που είναι καλυμμένο με γκρι μονωτική ταινία;
*
4.* Απομάκρυνε τη «φακή Am-241» 10-15 πόντους από τον κρύσταλλο.   
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> *1.*  Γιάννη, τα αποτελέσματα δεν είναι ικανοποιητικά, διότι αυξάνοντας την υψηλή τάση από -818 βολτ σε -1000 βολτ, οι παλμοί έπρεπε να είχαν αυξηθεί 3-4 φορές, εξέλιξη που δεν παρατηρείται. Και στα 1000 βολτ της υψηλής, οι παλμοί έχουν το ίδιο «ύψος», περίπου 3 βολτ. Μάλλον κάτι δεν πάει καλά με την υψηλή τάση. Για παράδειγμα, ύποπτο μου φαίνεται αυτό που γράφεις στο ποστ 104:
> 
> _Με τον probe το πολύμετρο δείχνει καρφωμένο στα -818v με +12v τάση εισόδου στο τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης καθώς και με τάση +15v_
> 
> Αν όντως η υψηλή παραμένει καρφωμένη στα -818 βολτ, ενδέχεται η έξοδος της υψηλής τάσης να μην εξαρτάται μόνο από την τάση τροφοδοσίας, δηλαδή τα 12 ή 15 βολτ, αλλά και από μία τάση που εφαρμόζεται σε κάποιο pin (remount control). Ψάξε αυτό το θέμα. 
> 
> *2.*  Σε αυτήν τη φάση είναι ακόμη νωρίς να γίνεται λόγος για το διακριτή παλμών παραθύρου. Πρέπει να αντιμετωπιστεί πρώτα το πρόβλημα με την υψηλή τάση. Με 15 βολτ τροφοδοσία, η πηγή υψηλής τάσης πρέπει να παράγει -1000 βολτ. 
> 
> *3.*  Στη φωτογραφία, ο προενισχυτής είναι «αυτό» που είναι καλυμμένο με γκρι μονωτική ταινία;
> ...



Απλα κατι πρεπει να παιζει με τον probe . Γιατι Χωρίς αυτον το πολυμετρο δειχνει 1000v . Επισης εχω ενα αλλο pcb power supply module της ιδια εταιρείας του προενισχυτη να το τροφοδοτησω να βγαλω φωτο και να σου δειξω να μ πεις αλλα ειχα μετρήσει  κ εγραψα επανω του 4mv-6mv noise


3. Οχι ειναι το module high voltage power supply. 

4.γιατι να την απομακρυνω?

----------


## VaselPi

_Απλα κατι πρεπει να παιζει με τον probe . Γιατι Χωρίς αυτον το πολυμετρο δειχνει 1000v . Επισης εχω ενα αλλο pcb power supply module της ιδια εταιρείας του προενισχυτη να το τροφοδοτησω να βγαλω φωτο και να σου δειξω να μ πεις αλλα ειχα μετρήσει κ εγραψα επανω του 4mv-6mv noise_

_3. Οχι ειναι το module high voltage power supply. 

4.γιατι να την απομακρυνω?_


Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**-4.*

Δε γίνεται, με τάση 180 υψηλότερη, οι παλμοί να έχουν ίδιο «ύψος»! 
*1.* Κάνε τον εξής έλεγχο: Με προσοχή, αφαίρεσε την αντίσταση 1 ΜΩ που έβαλες στην άνοδο και, στη συνέχεια, μέτρησε το «ύψος» των παλμών, σε βολτ. Αν μεγαλώσουν 3-4 φορές, τότε φταίει η αντίσταση των 1 ΜΩ. Αν, παρά ταύτα, οι παλμοί έχουν ίδιο ύψος, τότε η υψηλή τάση δεν είναι 1000 βολτ.  

*2.* Απομάκρυνε τη φακή προκειμένου η μέση συχνότητα των παλμών να είναι περίπου 1000/s. Με τη φακή κολλητά, η συχνότητά τους είναι μεγάλη (περίπου 15000/s), γεγονός που προκαλεί επικάλυψη των παλμών, η οποία είναι ανεπιθύμητη.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (04-02-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _Απλα κατι πρεπει να παιζει με τον probe . Γιατι Χωρίς αυτον το πολυμετρο δειχνει 1000v . Επισης εχω ενα αλλο pcb power supply module της ιδια εταιρείας του προενισχυτη να το τροφοδοτησω να βγαλω φωτο και να σου δειξω να μ πεις αλλα ειχα μετρήσει κ εγραψα επανω του 4mv-6mv noise_
> 
> _3. Οχι ειναι το module high voltage power supply. 
> 
> 4.γιατι να την απομακρυνω?_
> 
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**-4.*
> 
> ...




1. τελικα μετρώντας με τον παλμογραφο το σημα στην έξοοδο - στον προενισχυτη- και παίζοντας με την υψηλή τασης βλέπω οτι με την μειωση της τασης μεχρι τα -500-(-600) ν οι παλμοι είναι πολυ μικροι 0,5ν περιπου ενω όταν αυξάνω την τάση που παει τελικα μέχρι τα -818 ν αυξάνονται οι παλμοί και πάνε στα 5 ν περιπου οι ποιο μεγάλοι παλμοι.

αν θελουμε οποσδήποτε -1000ν μηπως θα μπορουσα να προσθεσω εναν πυκνωτη-διοδο  οπως τα συστήματα παραγωγης υψηλης τασης σαν αυτο

https://i2.wp.com/powersupply33.com/...pply.jpg?w=748

----------


## VaselPi

_1. τελικα μετρώντας με τον παλμογραφο το σημα στην έξοοδο - στον προενισχυτη- και παίζοντας με την υψηλή τασης βλέπω οτι με την μειωση της τασης μεχρι τα -500-(-600) ν οι παλμοι είναι πολυ μικροι 0,5ν περιπου ενω όταν αυξάνω την τάση που παει τελικα μέχρι τα -818 ν αυξάνονται οι παλμοί και πάνε στα 5 ν περιπου οι ποιο μεγάλοι παλμοι._

_αν θελουμε οποσδήποτε -1000ν μηπως θα μπορουσα να προσθεσω εναν πυκνωτη-διοδο οπως τα συστήματα παραγωγης υψηλης τασης σαν αυτο_

https://i2.wp.com/powersupply33.com/...pply.jpg?w=748

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**-4.*

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
*1. * Το παράθυρο του διακριτή παλμών, αναγκαστικά, πρέπει να είναι 2 φορές μεγαλύτερο του θορύβου του προενισχυτή, που είναι 0,2 βολτ. Ο περιορισμός αυτός οδηγεί σε παράθυρο 0,5 βολτ. Επομένως, για να θεωρούνται τα 0,5 βολτ «στενό παράθυρο», πρέπει να αυξηθούν οι παλμοί, αλλά δίχως να αυξηθεί ο θόρυβος, δηλαδή να βελτιωθεί ο λόγος σήματος προς θόρυβο στην έξοδο του προενισχυτή.

*2. * Τα 1000 βολτ τα θέλεις για να βελτιωθεί ο λόγος σήματος προς θόρυβο. Με τα 818 βολτ, ο λόγος αυτός είναι 3V/0,2V = 15, που δεν είναι επαρκής, αν θέλεις να έχεις στενό παράθυρο στο διακριτή. Καθώς ο θόρυβος είναι του προενισχυτή, δραστικά βελτιώνει το λόγο η υψηλή τάση που εφαρμόζεται στο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, η οποία επηρεάζει το ύψος του παλμού, δίχως να επηρεάζει το θόρυβο του προενισχυτή. Έτσι, τα 1000 βολτ τα θέλεις οπωσδήποτε. Θα ήταν ακόμη καλύτερα αν ήταν 1100 βολτ, που «θέλει» ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής, αλλά και τα 1000 βολτ είναι καλά. 

*3.*  Προσπάθησε η πηγή υψηλής τάσης να παράγει 1000 βολτ, δίχως άλλα «κόλπα». Σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές, η πηγή υψηλής τάσεις πρέπει να τροφοδοτείται με 15 βολτ. Αυτό να τηρείται. Όσο για την τάση εξόδου, υποψιάζομαι ότι αυτή ρυθμίζεται με τάση σε κάποιο pin (remount control) ή με κάποιο τριμεράκι, που βρίσκεται στο εσωτερικό της πηγής. Ψάξε αυτό το θέμα και κάνε την τάση εξόδου να είναι 1000 βολτ. Με τα 1000 βολτ, αναμένεται οι παλμοί να αυξηθούν 3-4 φορές και να γίνουν 9-12 βολτ. Ως προς τους παλμούς των 10 βολτ, το παράθυρο 0,5 βολτ μπορεί να θεωρηθεί «στενό». 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (04-02-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _1. τελικα μετρώντας με τον παλμογραφο το σημα στην έξοοδο - στον προενισχυτη- και παίζοντας με την υψηλή τασης βλέπω οτι με την μειωση της τασης μεχρι τα -500-(-600) ν οι παλμοι είναι πολυ μικροι 0,5ν περιπου ενω όταν αυξάνω την τάση που παει τελικα μέχρι τα -818 ν αυξάνονται οι παλμοί και πάνε στα 5 ν περιπου οι ποιο μεγάλοι παλμοι._
> 
> _αν θελουμε οποσδήποτε -1000ν μηπως θα μπορουσα να προσθεσω εναν πυκνωτη-διοδο οπως τα συστήματα παραγωγης υψηλης τασης σαν αυτο_
> 
> https://i2.wp.com/powersupply33.com/...pply.jpg?w=748
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**-4.*
> 
> Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
> ...




καλημέρα Βασίλη,

1.2. καταλαβα το σκεπτικο σου. ο λογοσ σηματος προς θορυβο πετα ελαχιστα που εχω διαβασει μειώνεται και βασικα εξαρταται και απο τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη εχω μερικες λυχνιες απλα αυτην εδινε μεγαλυτερους παλμους.

3.   ναι έτσι είναι , έχει τριμερακι, μαλλον εγω το είχα βαλει οταν πηρα το τροφοδοτικο αυτο. και τερματιζω και δινει -818. Η ταση τροφοδοσιας ειναι 15ν . οπως σου ειχα πει εχω εναν πλακετακι που παραγει και αυτο υψηλη ταση και ειναι για τετοιες εφαρμογες , το εδινε η ετερεια αυτη που κατασκευασε τον προενισχυτη.  
Αυτο βγαζει  100ν παραπανω οποτε παμε στα -920 περιπου 
ο κατασκευαστης το δινει με ταση εισοδου 5ν
τωρα το τροφοδοτώ με τάση εισοδου 6,78ν και* παιρνω έξοδο υψηλης τάσης -1220ν !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

αναμένω οδηγιες!!!!  :Biggrin: 

προσπαθησα μολις και τροφοδοτησα με -1120v και χωρις την πηγή ελευθερος ο scin probe δίνει παλμους καποιους μικρους 1,v 2, v  και ο συνηυθέστερος είνια ενας στους 4,72v σταθερη τιμή και επαναλαμβανόμενη, να υποθέσουμε οτι είναι του Cs??? ή του Th??? του κρυσταλλου?

*σημειωση*, δεν εχω αφαιρεσει την αντίσταση 1ΜΩ. Αλλα βλεπω οτι υπάρχει εξάρτηση τασης εισόδου - τάση εξόδου στο δευτερο τροφοδοτικο υψηλής τάσης κατι που δεν έχει ο προηγούμενος .
παντος όπως και να έχει υπάρχει εξάρτηση του ύψους παλμών εξόδου απο τον προενισχυτη με την υψηλή τάση και με τα δυο τροφοδοτικα. Δεν ανεβαινουν όμως 12v σε καμία περίπτωση. Μπορει να είναι θέμα και προενισχυτη...μια αποψη δινω...

ειμαστε καλα???

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Βάλε την πηγή Am-241 σε απόσταση 10-15 εκατοστά από τον κρύσταλλο και με τάση -1100 βολτ, μέτρα το μέσο «ύψος» 
(τονίζω το μέσο) των παλμών, που βλέπεις στην έξοδο του προενισχυτή.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Βάλε την πηγή Am-241 σε απόσταση 10-15 εκατοστά από τον κρύσταλλο και με τάση -1100 βολτ, μέτρα το μέσο «ύψος» 
> (τονίζω το μέσο) των παλμών, που βλέπεις στην έξοδο του προενισχυτή.
> Βασίλειος.



Το μεσο οταν λες?

20190204_171530.jpg20190204_171656.jpg20190204_171635.jpg20190204_171723.jpg20190204_171710.jpg

----------


## nio-4-

εβγαλα φωτο....

20190203_211611.jpg20190203_211622.jpg20190204_170644.jpg20190204_171812.jpg20190204_171758.jpg20190204_171743.jpg20190204_171812.jpg

----------


## VaselPi

1. Δεν είναι καλά τα πράγματα, καθότι κάθε πρόσθετα 100 βολτ της υψηλής πρέπει περίπου να διπλασιάζει τον παλμό. Μάλλον κάτι μπαίνει σε κορεσμό.

2. Όταν μιλάμε για μέσο παλμό, αναφερόμαστε στο «ύψος» που έχουν οι περισσότεροι παλμοί. 

3. Κάνε το εξής πείραμα: Μέτρα το «μέσο ύψος» των παλμών στα 600, 700, 800, 900, 1000 και 1100 βολτ. Από τα δεδομένα αυτά, σχεδίασε σε χαρτί μιλιμετρέ τη συνάρτηση: μέσο ύψος παλμού συναρτήσει της υψηλής τάσης. Αν κάτι μπαίνει σε κορεσμό-θα φανεί.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (04-02-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> 1. Δεν είναι καλά τα πράγματα, καθότι κάθε πρόσθετα 100 βολτ της υψηλής πρέπει περίπου να διπλασιάζει τον παλμό. Μάλλον κάτι μπαίνει σε κορεσμό.
> 
> 2. Όταν μιλάμε για μέσο παλμό, αναφερόμαστε στο «ύψος» που έχουν οι περισσότεροι παλμοί. 
> 
> 3. Κάνε το εξής πείραμα: Μέτρα το «μέσο ύψος» των παλμών στα 600, 700, 800, 900, 1000 και 1100 βολτ. Από τα δεδομένα αυτά, σχεδίασε σε χαρτί μιλιμετρέ τη συνάρτηση: μέσο ύψος παλμού συναρτήσει της υψηλής τάσης. Αν κάτι μπαίνει σε κορεσμό-θα φανεί.
> Βασίλειος.



επισυναπτω στα γρηγορα σε χαρτι τετραδιοου με μετρημενες αποστασεις α , αν επιμενεις σε μιλιμιτρε θα το κανω....20190204_200440.jpg20190204_200446.jpg20190204_200458.jpg

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη, κάνε και μία μέτρηση στα 500 βολτ.

----------

nio-4- (04-02-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, κάνε και μία μέτρηση στα 500 βολτ.



Στα -500v έχουμε 130mV

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
Ας δούμε τους αριθμούς του πειράματος που έκανες «Ύψος του _μέσου_ παλμού, σε βολτ, στην έξοδο του προενισχυτή, συναρτήσει της εφαρμοζόμενης υψηλής τάσης στον φωτοπολλαπαλσιαστή»:
500 V - 0,13 V
600 V - 0,50 V
700 V - 2,2 V
800 V - 2,8 V
900 V - 3,2 V
1000 V - 4,8 V
1100 V - 4,8 V

Συμπεράσματα:
*1.* Η γραφική παράσταση των πειραματικών σημείων δείχνει μία ευθεία, λογαριθμικού χαρακτήρα, δηλαδή κάτι περιορίζει το ύψος του παλμού. 
*2.* Τα πειραματικά σημεία είναι λίγο πολύ διασπαρμένα γύρω από τη λογαριθμική ευθεία, γεγονός που οφείλεται στον τυχαίο χαρακτήρα του «ύψους» του κάθε παλμού και τη δυσκολία με την οποία γίνεται η μέτρηση του μέσου παλμού.

Από τα 2 πειραματικά συμπεράσματα προκύπτουν 2 γενικότερα: 
(*Α*)   Αν ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής λειτουργεί κανονικά (σωστά), τότε το σύστημα που έχεις είναι για μέτρηση της ραδιενέργειας σε μονάδες Bq, δηλαδή καταμετρά γεγονότα (παλμοί) ανά μονάδα χρόνου, ενώ για το ύψος του παλμού λίγο πολύ «αδιαφορεί».
(*Β*)   Είναι πολύ πιθανό, σκόπιμα, ο προενισχυτής να λογαριθμίζει (περιορίζει) το ύψος του παλμού.  
(*Γ*)   Καθώς το σύστημα δεν είναι γραμμικό - δεν είναι κατάλληλο για μέτρηση της ενεργειακής κατανομής των ακτινών Χ που εκπέμπει η ραδιενεργή πηγή Am-241.
(*Δ*)   Για να είναι το σύστημα κατάλληλο - ο λογαριθμικός προενισχυτής πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί με γραμμικό.

Τι πρέπει να κάνεις.
(*α*)   Να αποσυνδέσεις τον προενισχυτή από τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή και να τους μελετήσεις χωριστά, ως προς τη γραμμικότητα.
(*β*)   Να βεβαιωθείς ότι ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής είναι στεγανός, ως προς το φως, μετρώντας το ρεύμα της ανόδου, σε d.c. Το ρεύμα σκότους πρέπει να είναι μερικά nA (βλέπε τις προδιαγραφές του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή).
(*γ*)   Να βεβαιωθείς ότι ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής είναι σωστός, μετρώντας το ρεύμα σκότους συναρτήσει της υψηλής τάσης, αρχίζοντας από τα 1100 βολτ, έως τα 500 βολτ. Αν είναι σωστός, κάθε μείωση της υψηλής τάσης κατά 100 βολτ θα προκαλεί μείωση του ρεύματος σκότους 2 - 3 φορές (βλέπε τις προδιαγραφές του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή).
(*δ*)   Ο έλεγχος της γραμμικότητας του προενισχυτή είναι δύσκολη υπόθεση και  για το λόγο αυτό, εδώ, θα τον παρακάμψω. Θα γίνει αργότερα.

Το ρεύμα σκότους είναι πολύ μικρό, μερικά nA ή κλάσματα του nA. Ωστόσο, μπορεί να μετρηθεί και με ένα κοινό πολύμετρο, αλλά όχι στην κλίμακα των ρευμάτων, όπου η ευαισθησία δεν επαρκεί. 
Κάνε το εξής «κόλπο»: Δημιούργησε ένα αυτοσχέδιο ηλεκτρόμετρο, μετρώντας την τάση που το ανοδικό ρεύμα προκαλεί στην αντίσταση εισόδου (10 ΜΩ) του πολύμετρου, όταν το λειτουργείς ως μετρητής d.c. τάσης, στην κλίμακα 200 mV. Εδώ, η άνοδος του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή συνδέεται άμεσα με την είσοδο του πολυμέτρου, στην είσοδο των τάσεων (όχι των ρευμάτων!). 
Έτσι, αν το πολύμετρο σου δείχνει τάση 18 mV, αυτό θα σημαίνει ότι την τάση αυτή τη δημιουργεί το ανοδικό ρεύμα, η τιμή του οποίου υπολογίζεται από τη σχέση 

Ia = U/R = 18x10-3 (V)/107(Ω) = 18x10-10 Α = 1,8 nA.

Επομένως, την ένδειξη σε mV, τη διαιρείς δια δέκα και ο αριθμός που προκύπτει είναι σε nA. Προφανώς, η διακριτική ικανότητα αυτού του αυτοσχέδιου ηλεκτρόμετρου είναι 0.1 nA. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο μπορείς να μετρήσεις και μικρότερα ρεύματα, αλλά για το σκοπό αυτό πρέπει να έχεις ένα πολύμετρο 4,5 ψηφίων, με το οποίο μπορείς να επιτύχεις διακριτική ικανότητα 100 φορές καλύτερη, δηλαδή 1 pA:

Ia = U/R = 1x10-5 (V)/107(Ω) = 1x10-12 Α = 1 pA !

Αν η ένδειξη του οργάνου μεταβάλλεται τυχαία γύρω από μία μέση τιμή, που είναι ενοχλητικό, αλλά και δυσκολεύει τη μέτρηση, «κότσαρε» παράλληλα στην είσοδο του οργάνου έναν πυκνωτή 0,33 μF (τ = RC = 3,3 s, 3τ = 9,9 s), που θα σου μειώσει τις τυχαίες μεταβολές, αλλά δεν θα επηρεάσει τη μέση τιμή της τάσης, που είναι το ζητούμενο τελικά. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nestoras (05-02-19), 

nio-4- (05-02-19)

----------


## nio-4-

Καλημερα Βασιλη,

   Μια ερωτηση πριν ξεκινήσω, 
Γιατι να μην αγορασω εναν καινούργιο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη που δεν θα εχει (φυσιολογικά)  προβλήματα και θα ειναι γραμμικος? Ετσι ώστε να αποφύγουμε και τα πιθανοτατα λαθη . Επισης αυτες που εχω εχουν τα χρονια τους.
Οι καινούργιες ξεκινανε απο τα 50 ευρω στο ebay
  Να αγορασω μια με ιδιες δυνοδους ετσι ωστε να μην κανω και διαιρετη τασης αν κ αυτο ετσι οπως παμε ειναι το τελευταίο πρόβλημα. 

   Πιστεύεις οτι κ ο προενισχυτης δεν ειναι γραμμικος? Ειναι σίγουρο?

----------


## VaselPi

*1.* Ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής είναι ακριβό όργανο, αλλά και την όλη κατασκευή, την έχεις έτοιμη. Είναι προτιμότερο να ελέγξεις αυτόν που έχεις. Στον φωτοπολαπλασιαστή, αυτό που «γεράζει» είναι ο συντελερστής της δευτερογενούς εκπομπής ηλεκτρονίων. Τον ελέγχεις πολύ εύκολα, μετρώντας το ρεύμα σκότους. Αν είναι κοντά στην αρχική τιμή (βλέπε προδιαγραφές), ο φωτοπολαπλασιαστής είναι σχεδόν νέος κα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αντικατασταθεί. 
*2.* Για τίποτα δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Τη σιγουριά μας τη δίνουν οι μετρήσεις και η μελέτη της συσκευής.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (05-02-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> *1.* Ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής είναι ακριβό όργανο, αλλά και την όλη κατασκευή, την έχεις έτοιμη. Είναι προτιμότερο να ελέγξεις αυτόν που έχεις. Στον φωτοπολαπλασιαστή, αυτό που «γεράζει» είναι ο συντελερστής της δευτερογενούς εκπομπής ηλεκτρονίων. Τον ελέγχεις πολύ εύκολα, μετρώντας το ρεύμα σκότους. Αν είναι κοντά στην αρχική τιμή (βλέπε προδιαγραφές), ο φωτοπολαπλασιαστής είναι σχεδόν νέος κα δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αντικατασταθεί. 
> *2.* Για τίποτα δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Τη σιγουριά μας τη δίνουν οι μετρήσεις και η μελέτη της συσκευής.
> Βασίλειος.



 ειναι σαν να με μαστιγώνεις οταν λες να ανοιξω τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη και να κανω μετρησεις  :Smile:   :Smile:  μου αρεσει η επαγγελματικη προσεγγιση που κανεις και σιγουρα εχω μαθει και μαθαινω πολλα μαζι σου.

να έχεις υποψιν οτι έχω 3 τετοιου τυπου ολοιδιες-ιδιο μοντελο-κωδικο και αλλες 2 διαφορετικού  τυπου και ετερειας νομιζω ιδιο αριθμο ακίδων.
αν σκεφτεις κατι πες μου , αν μπορω να τις δοκιμασω (με κρυσταλλο επάνω τους φαντάζομαι). Χρησιμοποιώ αυτην διότι με τους ακρως ερασυτεχνικους επεξεργαστές σύματος -προενισχυτες κ.τ.λ. που ειχα κατα καιρους , ολοι μου έδιναν μονο με αυτην τους ποιο μεγαλύτερους παλμους  σε υψος και αντίδραση σε χρόνο εμφανισης. (δεν ξερω αν συμαινει κατι αυτο απλα το αναφέρω)

οκ , οτι μ πεις , θα κανω τις μετρησεις και θα σε ενημερωσω

----------


## nio-4-

καλησπερα Βασίλη,

να επιβεβαιώσω τον διαιρετη τασης που έχουμε συν την αντισταση 1ΜΩ που μ ειπες και εβαλα ως προς γειωση στην ανοδο.
με βαση αυτων θα μελετήσουμε μετρώντας το ρευμα σκότους σωστα?

20190131_195910.jpg

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
*1.* Όταν μιλάμε για μέτρηση του ρεύματος σκότους, εννοούμε ότι ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής είναι συσκοτισμένος και ετοιμοπόλεμος, με τα 1100 βολτ τροφοδοσίας, δίχως τον κρύσταλλο και με ελεύθερη την άνοδο, προκειμένου να συνδεθεί με το πολύμετρο. Προφανώς, την αντίσταση 1 ΜΩ, που πρόσθεσες, την αφαιρείς. Όταν γίνει η σύνδεση της ανόδου με το πολύμετρο, η άνοδος θα είναι γειωμένη μέσω της αντίστασης εισόδου (10 ΜΩ) του οργάνου.

*2.* Η φωτογραφία που επισυνάπτεις με μπερδεύει. Έχεις κάνει αλλαγές στο αρχικό κύκλωμα; Γιατί ο αριθμός των δυνόδων είναι 8 και όχι 11;

*3.* Στο δικό σου διαιρέτη, τι τιμή έχουν οι αντιστάσεις και οι 3 πυκνωτές; Πόση είναι η ολκή αντίσταση του διαιρέτη;

*4.* Ποίος είναι ο τύπος του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή με τον οποίο δουλεύεις και πόσους δυνόδους έχει; Είναι ο αρχικός ή τον άλλαξες;
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (06-02-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
> *1.* Όταν μιλάμε για μέτρηση του ρεύματος σκότους, εννοούμε ότι ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής είναι συσκοτισμένος και ετοιμοπόλεμος, με τα 1100 βολτ τροφοδοσίας, δίχως τον κρύσταλλο και με ελεύθερη την άνοδο, προκειμένου να συνδεθεί με το πολύμετρο. Προφανώς, την αντίσταση 1 ΜΩ, που πρόσθεσες, την αφαιρείς. Όταν γίνει η σύνδεση της ανόδου με το πολύμετρο, η άνοδος θα είναι γειωμένη μέσω της αντίστασης εισόδου (10 ΜΩ) του οργάνου.
> 
> *2.* Η φωτογραφία που επισυνάπτεις με μπερδεύει. Έχεις κάνει αλλαγές στο αρχικό κύκλωμα; Γιατί ο αριθμός των δυνόδων είναι 8 και όχι 11;
> 
> *3.* Στο δικό σου διαιρέτη, τι τιμή έχουν οι αντιστάσεις και οι 3 πυκνωτές; Πόση είναι η ολκή αντίσταση του διαιρέτη;
> 
> *4.* Ποίος είναι ο τύπος του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή με τον οποίο δουλεύεις και πόσους δυνόδους έχει; Είναι ο αρχικός ή τον άλλαξες;
> Βασίλειος.



1. Οποτε παμε άνοδος- θετικο άκρο  πολυμετρου και αρνητικο ακρο πολυμετρου -γείωση  (εννοείται αφαιρω την αντίσταση 1ΜΩ)

2. Η φωτο ειναι του κατασκευαστή δεν εχει σχέση με τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη παράδειγμα δινει
3.4.ειναι η αρχικη λυχια οπως μου ειχες πει να κανω θα στειλω φωτο. Πρεπει να εχω στο αρχειο μ στο φορουμ . Θα μπω απο υπολογιστή να στειλω.

Κανω μια εργασία τελικη κ τελευταία για το 1ο εξαμηνο του μεταπτυχιακού αλλιως θα ειχα κάνει τις μετρήσεις.  Καπου στα μεσάνυχτα ελπιζω να τις κανω.

Βέβαια διευκρινισες οτι δεν πρέπει να εχω τον κρυσταλλο κατι που θα έπρεπε να το ξερω

----------


## nio-4-

καλημερα Βασίλη,

βρηκα τα datasheet της λυχνιας που χρησιμοποιω (εχω 3 απο δαυτες) και η λυχνια σε μια απο αυτες. ο διαιρετης τασης ειναι οπως στο σχεδιο μονο με τη προσθεση των δυνοδων .... οι αντιστασεις ειναι (7,5ΜΩ χ 9) + 10ΜΩ (απο την αρνητικη ταση που εφαρμοζεται στην καθοδο προς την 1η δυνοδο)



οποτε,
  Rολ = (7,5ΜΩ * 9) + 10ΜΩ => Rολ = 77,5ΜΩ  

και 3 πυκνωτες 103 = 10nF  

PMT Thorn EMI 9524 
αν δεν βλεπεις καλα τις εικονες αποθηκευσε τες  στον υπολογιστη σου και κανε ανοιγμα με το προγραμμα του υπολογιστη που  παρουσιαζει φωτογραφιες και κανε μεγενθυνση, αν δεν μπορεις σου στελνω  μεγενθυμενες



EMI 9524B pin desc.JPGEMI 9524B.JPGΕΜΙ 9524.jpgdatasheet 8.JPG

----------


## nio-4-

καλημερα Βασίλη,

   ειδου και τα αποτελεσματα....
ειχαν διακυμανσεις απο τα -800ν , -900v και πανω το ρευμα σκότους

20190206_052718.jpg

----------


## VaselPi

_ειναι σαν να με μαστιγώνεις οταν λες να ανοιξω τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη και να κανω μετρησεις_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**-4*

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
Ενδέχεται το πρόβλημα γραμμικότητας να μην είναι στον προενισχυτή, αλλά στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, ο οποίος ελέγχεται ευκολότερα.
Για τις μετρήσεις που έκανες:
*1.* Το πολύμετρο που έχεις, το VICHY VC97, είναι 3,5 ψηφίων και, επομένως, «βλέπει» και το 0,1 mV, γεγονός που σημαίνει ότι σε λειτουργία ηλεκτρόμετρου «βλέπει» και το 0,01 nA. Με άλλα λόγια, έχει διακριτική ικανότητα 0,01 nA.  

*2.* Αν οι μετρήσεις του ρεύματος σκότους έγιναν σωστά, τότε το ρεύμα αυτό δεν είναι φυσιολογικό. Το βλέπω αυξημένο 10000 φορές !!!. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, στα 960 βολτ πρέπει να είναι 0,6 nA, ενώ είναι 8-9 μΑ. Το συμπέρασμα που προκύπτει από αυτό το «μαστίγωμα» είναι ότι, 

*από κάπου σου «μπάζει» φως, πολύ φως!!! Με άλλα λόγια, είναι πολύ κακή η φωτοστεγανότητα του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή!!!*

Βρες το σημείο εισόδου του παρασιτικού φωτός και εξάλειψέ το. Το παρασιτικό φως θα έχει εξαλειφθεί, όταν το ρεύμα σκότους γίνει φυσιολογικό, δηλαδή 0,5-1 nA στα 1000 βολτ. 
Υποψιάζομαι, ότι το παρασιτικό φώς σου μπάζει από τη βάση του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, δηλαδή το μέρος όπου βρίσκεται ο διαιρέτης τάσης και τα διάφορα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας. 
Με τόσο μεγάλο παρασιτικό φως, απορώ πως έως τώρα δεν τον έχεις κάψει τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Πάντως, φαίνεται ότι ακόμη λειτουργεί, καθώς, οριακά, η άνοδος αντέχει και 10 μΑ. 
Όταν είναι μεγάλη η έκθεση σε φως, κινδυνεύουν οι τελευταίοι δύνοδοι του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, όπου το φωτόρευμα είναι μεγάλο. Στο δικό σου φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, τις τελευταίες δυνόδους τις προστάτεψαν οι μεγάλες τιμές των αντιστάσεων του διαιρέτη (7,5 ΜΩ), οι οποίες, λόγω μεγάλου φωτορεύματος, μείωσαν τη διαφορά δυναμικού στις δυνόδους.
Με τόσο μεγάλο παρασιτικό φως, που αλλάζει τα δυναμικά στις δυνόδους, είναι φυσικό ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής να περιορίζει τους παλμούς και να συμπεριφέρεται όπως συμπεριφέρεται, δηλαδή μη φυσιολογικά. Να εύχεσαι ότι μάλλον εδώ εντοπίζεται το πρόβλημα της γραμμικότητας και όχι στον προενισχυτή, η γραμμικότητα του οποίου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να ελεγχθεί. Το παρασιτικό φως εξαλείφεται πολύ ευκολότερα. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (06-02-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _ειναι σαν να με μαστιγώνεις οταν λες να ανοιξω τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη και να κανω μετρησεις_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**-4*
> 
> Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
> Ενδέχεται το πρόβλημα γραμμικότητας να μην είναι στον προενισχυτή, αλλά στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, ο οποίος ελέγχεται ευκολότερα.
> Για τις μετρήσεις που έκανες:
> *1.* Το πολύμετρο που έχεις, το VICHY VC97, είναι 3,5 ψηφίων και, επομένως, «βλέπει» και το 0,1 mV, γεγονός που σημαίνει ότι σε λειτουργία ηλεκτρόμετρου «βλέπει» και το 0,01 nA. Με άλλα λόγια, έχει διακριτική ικανότητα 0,01 nA.  
> 
> ...



Βασίλη,

1.δεν ξερω αν προσεξες τα datasheet που ανεβασα του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη που λενε ρευμα σκότοσυς στα 2000V 100μΑ , αν διαβαζω σωστα.

φως μπορει να μαπινει . Οι μετρησεις εγιναν βραδυ εξου και το ρευμα σκοτους χαχαχχα
με κλειστο το φως απλα εβαλα φως απο το κινητο για να βλεπω το πολυμετρο

το ρευμα σκοτους datasheet  ειναι 100μΑ???

2. και αν ολα πανε καλα και το περιορισω αφου εχει ρευμα σκοτους αρα θα εχει γραμμικότητα? αφου καθε PMT  εχει γραμμικοτητα σωστα?
να κανουμε ενα προενισχυτη? ενα FET παιρνει το σημα και το δινει σε εναν τελεστικο ενισχυτη αναστροφα πολωμενο με ολοκλήρωση (πυκνωτης παραλληλα με ανμτισταση ) - αναδραση αυτο δεν είναι?]

----------


## VaselPi

*1.*  Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Φοβάμαι ότι έγινε παρεξήγηση, που ακυρώνει τα όσα έγραψα στο προηγούμενο ποστ.
Δεν διευκρίνισες τον τρόπο με τον οποίο έγινε η μέτρηση του ρεύματος σκότους. Αν το ρεύμα το μέτρησες με το πολύμετρο σε λειτουργία του μετρητή ρεύματος, τότε οι τιμές που αναγράφεις είναι σωστές και είναι σε μΑ. Αλλά αν το πολύμετρο το λειτούργησες ως αυτοσχέδιο ηλεκτρόμετρο, τότε στις τάσεις 85-90 mV αντιστοιχούν ρεύματα σκότους 8,5-9 nA, τιμές, που είναι 1000 φορές μικρότερες από αυτές που αναγράφεις στην τελευταία στήλη. Το λάθος είναι δικό μου. Τη λεπτομέρεια αυτή έπρεπε να την είχα προσέξει! 
Και με ρεύμα σκότους 9 nA, έχεις μπάσιμο παρασιτικού φωτός, που πρέπει να εξαλειφτεί, αλλά καμία σχέση με αυτά που έγραψα στο προηγούμενο ποστ, όπου το ρεύμα σκότους το θεωρούσα 8,5-9 μΑ. Εσφαλμένα είναι και τα όποια συμπεράσματα που από αυτό προκύπτουν.
*2. * Συνήθως, ανάλογα με τον τύπο, στην ενδεικνυόμενη τάση λειτουργίας το ρεύμα σκότους του «στεγανού» φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή είναι της τάξης 0,5-5 nA. Καμία σχέση με τα μΑ! Γενικότερα, τα 100 μΑ αναφέρονται στο μέγιστο επιτρεπτό ανοδικό ρεύμα, όταν ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής λειτουργεί με παλμικό φως μικρής χρονικής διάρκειας. Τα 100 μΑ σε συνεχή λειτουργία, τα βλέπω προβληματικά.
*3.* Μάλλον πάμε για έλεγχο γραμμικότητας του προενισχυτή.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (06-02-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> *1.*  Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Φοβάμαι ότι έγινε παρεξήγηση, που ακυρώνει τα όσα έγραψα στο προηγούμενο ποστ.
> Δεν διευκρίνισες τον τρόπο με τον οποίο έγινε η μέτρηση του ρεύματος σκότους. Αν το ρεύμα το μέτρησες με το πολύμετρο σε λειτουργία του μετρητή ρεύματος, τότε οι τιμές που αναγράφεις είναι σωστές και είναι σε μΑ. Αλλά αν το πολύμετρο το λειτούργησες ως αυτοσχέδιο ηλεκτρόμετρο, τότε στις τάσεις 85-90 mV αντιστοιχούν ρεύματα σκότους 8,5-9 nA, τιμές, που είναι 1000 φορές μικρότερες από αυτές που αναγράφεις στην τελευταία στήλη. Το λάθος είναι δικό μου. Τη λεπτομέρεια αυτή έπρεπε να την είχα προσέξει! 
> Και με ρεύμα σκότους 9 nA, έχεις μπάσιμο παρασιτικού φωτός, που πρέπει να εξαλειφτεί, αλλά καμία σχέση με αυτά που έγραψα στο προηγούμενο ποστ, όπου το ρεύμα σκότους το θεωρούσα 8,5-9 μΑ. Εσφαλμένα είναι και τα όποια συμπεράσματα που από αυτό προκύπτουν.
> *2. * Συνήθως, ανάλογα με τον τύπο, στην ενδεικνυόμενη τάση λειτουργίας το ρεύμα σκότους του «στεγανού» φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή είναι της τάξης 0,5-5 nA. Καμία σχέση με τα μΑ! Γενικότερα, τα 100 μΑ αναφέρονται στο μέγιστο επιτρεπτό ανοδικό ρεύμα, όταν ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής λειτουργεί με παλμικό φως μικρής χρονικής διάρκειας. Τα 100 μΑ σε συνεχή λειτουργία, τα βλέπω προβληματικά.
> *3.* Μάλλον πάμε για έλεγχο γραμμικότητας του προενισχυτή.
> Βασίλειος.



καλησπερα Βασίλη,

οποτε ολες οι τιμες θα πρεπει να τις αναγαγω σε nA. Εγω φταιω γιατι επρεπε να κανω και εγω τον υπολογισμο και να μην περιμενω ετοιμο το αποτελεσμα . Ειπα να το δω αλλα σταματησα.

Μετρησα με το πολυμετρο ως ηλεκτρονομο δηλαδη χωρις αντιστραση την ταση ουσιαστικα της ανοδου (ως προς γειωση). οποτε εχουμε λιγο παραπανω ρευμα που σιγουρα θα εμπαινε μεσα...

Τωρα συνδεω αντισταση 10ΜΩ ξανα , προενισχυτη και τι κανω????  :Smile:

----------


## VaselPi

_Μετρησα με το πολυμετρο ως ηλεκτρονομο δηλαδη χωρις αντιστραση την ταση ουσιαστικα της ανοδου (ως προς γειωση). οποτε εχουμε λιγο παραπανω ρευμα που σιγουρα θα εμπαινε μεσα.._
_Τωρα συνδεω αντισταση 10ΜΩ ξανα , προενισχυτη και τι κανω????_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**-4.*

1. Γιάννη, το μήνυμα αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Εννοείς ότι το πολύμετρο το χρησιμοποίησες ως αυτοσχέδιο ηλεκτρόμετρο; Σε τι σου χρησίμευε η αντίσταση των 10 ΜΩ; 
2. Έχω μία μικρή ελπίδα ότι το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στον διαιρέτη του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Δες ακόμη μία φορά τα data της πηγής της υψηλής τάσης. Με ενδιαφέρει η κατανάλωση ρεύματος όταν τροφοδοτείται με 15 βολτ. Έχει 2 όρους: έναν σταθερό, αλλά και τον δεύτερο, που εξαρτάται από την μεγίστη επιτρεπτή κατανάλωση στην υψηλή τάση, που στα 1000 βολτ είναι 0,8 mA. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (06-02-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _Μετρησα με το πολυμετρο ως ηλεκτρονομο δηλαδη χωρις αντιστραση την ταση ουσιαστικα της ανοδου (ως προς γειωση). οποτε εχουμε λιγο παραπανω ρευμα που σιγουρα θα εμπαινε μεσα.._
> _Τωρα συνδεω αντισταση 10ΜΩ ξανα , προενισχυτη και τι κανω????_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**-4.*
> 
> 1. Γιάννη, το μήνυμα αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Εννοείς ότι το πολύμετρο το χρησιμοποίησες ως αυτοσχέδιο ηλεκτρόμετρο; Σε τι σου χρησίμευε η αντίσταση των 10 ΜΩ; 
> 2. Έχω μία μικρή ελπίδα ότι το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στον διαιρέτη του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Δες ακόμη μία φορά τα data της πηγής της υψηλής τάσης. Με ενδιαφέρει η κατανάλωση ρεύματος όταν τροφοδοτείται με 15 βολτ. Έχει 2 όρους: έναν σταθερό, αλλά και τον δεύτερο, που εξαρτάται από την μεγίστη επιτρεπτή κατανάλωση στην υψηλή τάση, που στα 1000 βολτ είναι 0,8 mA. 
> Βασίλειος.



εσυ μου ειχες πει να βαλω αντισταση 10 ΜΩ και φυσικα την εβγαλα απο χθες που ξεκινησα να μετραω το ρευμα σκοτους.

ειναι ελευθερη η ανοδος τελίως εκει το + του πολυμετρου και το αρνητικο στην γειωση οπως δειχνει και το σχεδιο... μστον τελευταιο παραλληλο αντιστασης -πυκνωτη

εχω χρησιμοποιήσει τον στρογγυλο σε πλακετα pcb board που εχω ανεβασει πριν λιγα ποστ και οχι αυτων της Ultraviolet που εχει μεταλλικη θωρακιση ο οποίος ειχαμε πει εχει προβλημα καιδίνει μονο -820v παραπάνω καθολου-για την αρκιβεια - παρακάτω  :Smile:  !
ανεβαζω τα datasheets  να δεις τι παιζει

ps 5.JPGps 4.JPG28944824_10215590172805765_315446956_o.jpg28945855_10215590173605785_1192238172_o.jpgps 6.JPG20190203_211622.jpg

----------


## VaselPi

*1.* Γιάννη, κάτι δεν κατάλαβες σωστά. Δεν σου είπα να συνδέσεις μία αντίσταση των 10 ΜΩ, αλλά να αξιοποιήσεις την αντίσταση εισόδου του πολύμετρου, που στο δικό σου είναι 10 ΜΩ. Με τα πρόσθετα 10 ΜΩ που έβαλες εσύ, η μετρητική αντίσταση έγινε 5 ΜΩ. Έτσι οι τιμές των ρευμάτων που μέτρησες πρέπει να διπλασιαστούν. Δηλαδή τα 9 nA που μέτρησες, στην πραγματικότητα είναι 18 nA.
*2.* Δεν εννοείται πηγή ψηλής τάσης δίχως μεταλλική θωράκιση. 
*3.* Τα data τα βλέπω, αλλά τα γράμματα και τα ψηφία είναι τόσο μικρά, που αδυνατώ να τα διαβάσω. Γράψε μου τους δύο όρους της κατανάλωσης (από τα 15 βολτ) της πηγής υψηλής τάσης.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> *1.* Γιάννη, κάτι δεν κατάλαβες σωστά. Δεν σου είπα να συνδέσεις μία αντίσταση των 10 ΜΩ, αλλά να αξιοποιήσεις την αντίσταση εισόδου του πολύμετρου, που στο δικό σου είναι 10 ΜΩ. Με τα πρόσθετα 10 ΜΩ που έβαλες εσύ, η μετρητική αντίσταση έγινε 5 ΜΩ. Έτσι οι τιμές των ρευμάτων που μέτρησες πρέπει να διπλασιαστούν. Δηλαδή τα 9 nA που μέτρησες, στην πραγματικότητα είναι 18 nA.
> *2.* Δεν εννοείται πηγή ψηλής τάσης δίχως μεταλλική θωράκιση. 
> *3.* Τα data τα βλέπω, αλλά τα γράμματα και τα ψηφία είναι τόσο μικρά, που αδυνατώ να τα διαβάσω. Γράψε μου τους δύο όρους της κατανάλωσης (από τα 15 βολτ) της πηγής υψηλής τάσης.
> Βασίλειος.



1. Δεν το εθεσα σωστα.... πριν ξεκινήσουμε να μετραμε το ρευμα σκοτους ειχες πει να βαλω μια αντίσταση  . Αλλα αυτο ξεχασε το , δεν υφίσταται αυτην την ρχω βγαλει. Οποτε στις μετρήσεις εχω αντισταση οση αντισταση εχει το πολυμετρο.

2. Το πλακετακι που σου επισυναψα το πράσινο, ως εχει το συνδεσα με τα καλωδια που βγαίνουν απο την σωληνα του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη. Θα πρεπει να το βαλω μεσα σε μεταλλικο κουτι? Αν το βαλω μεσα στην σωλήνα πισω απο τον διαιρετη?

3. Δεν κατάλαβα σε ποια φωτο αναφέρεσαι.  Παντως εχει έξοδο - 1000v 0.8mA γραφει στο μεταλικο περίβλημα.  Μετα 0ν signal και καπου στο τελος v monitor 

Τα datasheets αναλύουν τον τύπο . Αν θέλεις καθαρότερα σιγουρα απο το κινητό αν μπεις και κάνεις μεγέθυνση αλλιως να ξανα ανεβασω

----------


## VaselPi

_2. Το πλακετακι που σου επισυναψα το πράσινο, ως εχει το συνδεσα με τα καλωδια που βγαίνουν απο την σωληνα του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη. Θα πρεπει να το βαλω μεσα σε μεταλλικο κουτι? Αν το βαλω μεσα στην σωλήνα πισω απο τον διαιρετη?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**-4.*

Γιάννη καλημέρα. Το πλακετάκι που αναφέρεις πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να μπει σε μεταλλικό κουτί. Αλλά αργότερα, όταν αντιμετωπιστεί το πρόβλημα της γραμμικότητας. Καθώς όμως με το πλακετάκι την κάνεις τη δουλειά, πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε 2 αριθμούς, που μπορείς να τους μετρήσεις: 

(α) Κατανάλωση του ρεύματος από την πηγή των 15 βολτ όταν η παραγόμενη τάση είναι 1100 βολτ, ωστόσο με την υψηλή τάση στον «αέρα», δηλαδή δίχως να τη συνδέεις με τον διαιρέτη του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή.

(β) Κατανάλωση του ρεύματος από την πηγή των 15 βολτ όταν η παραγόμενη τάση είναι 1100 βολτ, αλλά με συνδεμένο τον διαιρέτη. 

Υποψιάζομαι ότι τη ζημιά την κάνει ο διαιρέτης της υψηλής τάσης, λόγω μεγάλων τιμών που έχουν οι αντιστάσεις. Αλλά καθώς το όλο σύστημα θα τροφοδοτείται από 2 μπαταρίες, για να υπολογιστούν σωστά (βέλτιστα) οι αντιστάσεις, πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε αυτούς του δύο αριθμούς.
Ο διαιρέτης είναι βέλτιστος, όταν διπλασιάζει την κατανάλωση της πηγής υψηλής τάσης.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> _2. Το πλακετακι που σου επισυναψα το πράσινο, ως εχει το συνδεσα με τα καλωδια που βγαίνουν απο την σωληνα του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη. Θα πρεπει να το βαλω μεσα σε μεταλλικο κουτι? Αν το βαλω μεσα στην σωλήνα πισω απο τον διαιρετη?_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**-4.*
> 
> Γιάννη καλημέρα. Το πλακετάκι που αναφέρεις πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να μπει σε μεταλλικό κουτί. Αλλά αργότερα, όταν αντιμετωπιστεί το πρόβλημα της γραμμικότητας. Καθώς όμως με το πλακετάκι την κάνεις τη δουλειά, πρέπει να γνωρίζουμε 2 αριθμούς, που μπορείς να τους μετρήσεις: 
> 
> (α) Κατανάλωση του ρεύματος από την πηγή των 15 βολτ όταν η παραγόμενη τάση είναι 1100 βολτ, ωστόσο με την υψηλή τάση στον «αέρα», δηλαδή δίχως να τη συνδέεις με τον διαιρέτη του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή.
> 
> (β) Κατανάλωση του ρεύματος από την πηγή των 15 βολτ όταν η παραγόμενη τάση είναι 1100 βολτ, αλλά με συνδεμένο τον διαιρέτη. 
> ...



Καλημέρα Βασίλη 
Το τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τασης που χρησιμοποιώ θελει μολις 6,7 ν τάση εισόδου για να βγαλει τα -1100ν στην εξοδο του.  
Τα 15v χρειαζόταν για το αλλο τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τασης της ultraviolet που ειχε μεταλλικο περίβλημα αλλα το ξεχνάμε. 

Εγώ τωρα να τροφοδοτησω το πλακετακι απο τις μπαταρίες για να παρω τα δεδομένα που θέλουμε? Και με  εναν LM317 να παραξω την ταση που θέλει 6 περιπου volt ???

----------


## VaselPi

Κάνε τις 2 μετρήσεις με το 15-βολτο τροφοδοτικό, στα -818 βολτ, το οποίο έχει μεταλλικό περίβλημα και δίνει πιο σταθερή τάση. Αργότερα θα δούμε πως και που πρέπει να παρέμβουμε προκειμένου τα 818 να γίνουν 1000 βολτ.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Κάνε τις 2 μετρήσεις με το 15-βολτο τροφοδοτικό, στα -818 βολτ, το οποίο έχει μεταλλικό περίβλημα και δίνει πιο σταθερή τάση. Αργότερα θα δούμε πως και που πρέπει να παρέμβουμε προκειμένου τα 818 να γίνουν 1000 βολτ.
> Βασίλειος.



Καλημέρα Βασίλη 

Τα αποτελέσματα ειναι 

26μΑ και στις 2 περιπτώσεις 
Με αναλογικο πολυμετρο μονο παιρνω τιμες.
Χωρις αντίσταση 10ΜΩ στην ανοδο και υψηλη ταση μετρημενη στα -846ν

----------


## VaselPi

_Τα αποτελέσματα ειναι_ 
_26μΑ και στις 2 περιπτώσεις 
Με αναλογικο πολυμετρο μονο παιρνω τιμες.
Χωρις αντίσταση 10ΜΩ στην ανοδο και υψηλη ταση μετρημενη στα -_846_ν_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**-4.*

*1.* Δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτό το αποτέλεσμα. Δεν μπορεί, το τροφοδοτικό να παράγει 846 βολτ με κατανάλωση 26 μΑ. Μήπως είναι 26 mA; 

*2.* Την άνοδο την είχες στον «αέρα»;

*3.* Άλλαξε τον διαιρέτη με τιμές των αντιστάσεων 20 φορές μικρότερες! Τα 7,5 ΜΩ, κάνε τα 390 kΩ. Την 10 ΜΩ του διαιρέτη, κάνε την 470 kΩ κ.ο.κ. Την άνοδο, μην την αφήνεις στον «αέρα», αλλά γείωσέ την μέσω αντίστασης 1 ΜΩ.
Προσοχή. Τώρα ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής δεν προστατεύεται από τις μεγάλες αντιστάσεις του διαιρέτη και μπορεί να καταστραφεί, αν τον εκθέσεις, τυχαία, σε μεγάλη ένταση φωτός. Επομένως, με το νέο διαιρέτη, μεγάλη προσοχή στη φωτοστεγανότητα του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή!

*4*.  Επανέλαβε τις 2 μετρήσεις κατανάλωσης της θωρακισμένης πηγής υψηλής τάσης, στα 846 βολτ, αλλά τώρα με το νέο διαιρέτη. Η άνοδος να είναι γειωμένη μέσω 1 ΜΩ. Ο προενισχυτής να είναι αποσυνδεμένος.

*5.*  Με το νέο διαιρέτη και συνδεμένο τον προενισχυτή όπως πριν, μέτρα και πάλι το ύψος των παλμών στην έξοδο του προενιχυτή, σε τάσεις: 500, 600, 700, 800, 900, και 1000 βολτ. Σε αυτήν τη φάση, αδιαφόρησε για την απουσία της μεταλλικής θωράκισης στην πηγή υψηλής τάσης. Υποθέτω και ελπίζω, ότι οι προηγούμενες μετρήσεις ήταν σκάρτες λόγω μεγάλων τιμών που είχαν οι αντιστάσεις στον διαιρέτη, ενώ ο προενισχυτής είναι, μάλλον, σωστός.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (10-02-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _Τα αποτελέσματα ειναι_ 
> _26μΑ και στις 2 περιπτώσεις 
> Με αναλογικο πολυμετρο μονο παιρνω τιμες.
> Χωρις αντίσταση 10ΜΩ στην ανοδο και υψηλη ταση μετρημενη στα -_846_ν_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**-4.*
> 
> *1.* Δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτό το αποτέλεσμα. Δεν μπορεί, το τροφοδοτικό να παράγει 846 βολτ με κατανάλωση 26 μΑ. Μήπως είναι 26 mA; 
> 
> ...



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη 


η ποιο κοντινη τιμη αντιστασης σε αυτην που είπες σε αυθονια είναι των 220ΚΩ πόυ εχω να βαλω αυτες?
Κανω τωρα αυτο που μ ειπες...και το "μαστιγωμα" συνεχιζεται... ποσες φορες εχω αλλάξει τον διαιρετη εχω χασει το μετρημμα χααχ

σκεφτηκα το αλλο, για να κολλησω ποιο ευκολα ειναι να μην ξεκολλησω! εχω σε αυθονια αντιστασεις τιμης 22κΩ οποτε, λεω να βαλω 2χ220ΚΩ = 440ΚΩ παραλληλα με καθεν αντισταση δυνόδου 7,5ΜΩ που εχω ετσι έχουμε αντισταση δυνόδου Rd = ((7500ΚΩx440ΚΩ)/(7500+440ΚΩ)) => Rd = 414ΚΩ ...είμαι καλα?

Το ρευμα ειναι στο 25-26μΑ θα σ στείλω κ φωτο να δεις απλα εχουμε διακοπή ρεύματος απο το πρωι κ δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα!  οΏ½οΏ½


ορίστε και η φωτο

20190210_162158.jpg

----------


## nio-4-

Βασίλη,

  ενα μικρο λαθος, η λυχνια που τεσταρουμε ειναι η Thorn EMI 9843 

και μπορεις να δεις datasheets της εδω

https://archive.org/details/EmiPhoto...s1979/page/n19

στην σελιδα τευχους 20

και εχει κατι σε voltage divider στην σελιδα τευχους 11
και μετατροπη current to voltage  με εναν ενισχυτη με ανναδραση (πυκνωτη/αντιστασης)

----------


## VaselPi

_η ποιο κοντινη τιμη αντιστασης σε αυτην που είπες σε αυθονια είναι των 332ΚΩ πόυ εχω να βαλω αυτες?_
_Κανω τωρα αυτο που μ ειπες...και το "μαστιγωμα" συνεχιζεται... ποσες φορες εχω αλλάξει τον διαιρετη εχω χασει το μετρημμα χααχ
Το ρευμα ειναι στο 25-26μΑ θα σ στείλω κ φωτο να δεις απλα εχουμε διακοπή ρεύματος απο το πρωι κ δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα! οΏ½οΏ½_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**-4.*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
*1.* Βάλε τις αντιστάσεις των 330 κΩ. Τα 10 ΜΩ της πρώτης δυνόδου, κάνε τα 470 κΩ.

*2.* Το ρεύμα κατανάλωσης της πηγής υψηλής τάσης αποκλείεται να είναι 25 μΑ, όταν παράγει τάση 846 βολτ. Κάτι δεν κάνεις σωστά. 

*3.* Γιατί δε χρησιμοποιείς το ψηφιακό πολύμετρο;

*4.* Θυμίζω, ότι τον μετρητή ρεύματος τον συνδέεις σε σειρά με την πηγή υψηλής τάσης, στο σημείο τροφοδοσίας. Με άλλα λόγια, τον μετρητή ρεύματος πρέπει να τον βάλεις ανάμεσα στο «+» του τροφοδοτικού των 15 βολτ και το σημείο τροφοδοσίας της πηγής υψηλής τάσης. 
Το «-» του τροφοδοτικού των 15 βολτ το συνδέεις με τη Γη της πηγής υψηλής τάσης ή με το μεταλλικό περίβλημά της.
Βεβαιώσου, με ένα βολτόμετρο, ότι στη συνδεσμολογία αυτή η πηγή υψηλής τάσης παράγει τα 846 βολτ, όταν τροφοδοτείται με 15,0 βολτ. 
Υπό τις συνθήκες αυτές, σημείωσε τις 2 τιμές των ρευμάτων που δείχνει ο μετρητής ρεύματος, όταν:
(α) η έξοδος της υψηλής τάσης είναι στον «αέρα»,
(β) όταν έξοδος της υψηλής τάσης είναι φορτωμένη με τον νέο διαιρέτη ή μία ισοδύναμη αντίσταση.

*5.* Ενδέχεται, το ρεύμα κατανάλωσης της πηγής υψηλής τάσης να είναι όντως 25 μΑ. Αν είναι 25 μΑ, τότε η πηγή αυτή είναι κατεστραμμένη. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (10-02-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> *3.* Γιατί δε χρησιμοποιείς το ψηφιακό πολύμετρο;
> 
> *4.* Θυμίζω, ότι τον μετρητή ρεύματος τον συνδέεις σε σειρά με την πηγή υψηλής τάσης, στο σημείο τροφοδοσίας. Με άλλα λόγια, τον μετρητή ρεύματος πρέπει να τον βάλεις ανάμεσα στο «+» του τροφοδοτικού των 15 βολτ και το σημείο τροφοδοσίας της πηγής υψηλής τάσης. 
> Το «-» του τροφοδοτικού των 15 βολτ το συνδέεις με τη Γη της πηγής υψηλής τάσης ή με το μεταλλικό περίβλημά της.
> Βεβαιώσου, με ένα βολτόμετρο, ότι στη συνδεσμολογία αυτή η πηγή υψηλής τάσης παράγει τα 846 βολτ, όταν τροφοδοτείται με 15,0 βολτ. 
> Υπό τις συνθήκες αυτές, σημείωσε τις 2 τιμές των ρευμάτων που δείχνει ο μετρητής ρεύματος, όταν:
> (α) η έξοδος της υψηλής τάσης είναι στον «αέρα»,
> (β) όταν έξοδος της υψηλής τάσης είναι φορτωμένη με τον νέο διαιρέτη ή μία ισοδύναμη αντίσταση.
> 
> ...



Βασίλη,

 3. το ψηφιακο πολυμετρο δεν δειχνει τιμες σε μΑ 

4.θελεις το ρευμα που ζητάει το τροφοδοτικο υψηλής τάσης απο το τοροφοτικο των 15v που το τροφοδοτεί ??? το ρευμα εισόδου ή το ρευμα εξόδου , το ρευμα που δινει στην υψηλη τάση?

----------


## VaselPi

_θελεις το ρευμα που ζητάει το τροφοδοτικο υψηλής τάσης απο το τοροφοτικο των 15v που το τροφοδοτεί ???_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**-4.*

Μάλιστα, αυτό!!! Μόνο αυτό! Αλλά θέλω 2 μετρήσει: όταν η υψηλή τάση είναι στον «αέρα» και όταν είναι φορτωμένη με τον διαιρέτη.
Τον ψηφιακό μετρητή να τον δουλεύεις στην κλίμακα των mA!!!
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (10-02-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _θελεις το ρευμα που ζητάει το τροφοδοτικο υψηλής τάσης απο το τοροφοτικο των 15v που το τροφοδοτεί ???_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**-4.*
> 
> Μάλιστα, αυτό!!! Μόνο αυτό! Αλλά θέλω 2 μετρήσει: όταν η υψηλή τάση είναι στον «αέρα» και όταν είναι φορτωμένη με τον διαιρέτη.
> Τον ψηφιακό μετρητή να τον δουλεύεις στην κλίμακα των mA!!!
> Βασίλειος.



μολις εκανα τις μετρησεις ,
εχει κατανάλωση 25mA , το ψηφιακο και το αναλογικο και στις δυο μετρησεις , εν κενο και υπο διαιρετη τασης με τις 440κ/δυνοδο +1ΜΩ ανοδος εχει ιδια καταναλωση 0,025Α = 25mA

----------


## VaselPi

Τα 25 mA κατανάλωσης, όταν η υψηλή τάση είναι στον «αέρα» - είναι η τιμή που περίμενα να ακούσω. Αλλά καμία αλλαγή στην κατανάλωση, όταν φορτώνεται η υψηλή τάση με τον διαιρέτη, σημαίνει ένα πράγμα: στον διαιρέτη το ρεύμα είναι μηδέν. Με άλλα λόγια, ψάξε για κάποια διακοπή του κυκλώματος στη συνδεσμολογία του διαιρέτη. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (10-02-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Τα 25 mA κατανάλωσης, όταν η υψηλή τάση είναι στον «αέρα» - είναι η τιμή που περίμενα να ακούσω. Αλλά καμία αλλαγή στην κατανάλωση, όταν φορτώνεται η υψηλή τάση με τον διαιρέτη, σημαίνει ένα πράγμα: στον διαιρέτη το ρεύμα είναι μηδέν. Με άλλα λόγια, ψάξε για κάποια διακοπή του κυκλώματος στη συνδεσμολογία του διαιρέτη. 
> Βασίλειος.




Βασίλη εχω νεα,

με το άλλο τροφοδοτικο υψηλής τάσης - το πλακετακι- έχουμε αλλα στοιχεια,

εν κενο το τροφοδοτικο υψηλης τασης απο το πλακετακι εχουμε κατανάλωση H.V. (Iinput) =42mA 
με κατανάλωση-τον διαιρετη τασης περι τα 10ΜΩ απο ανοδο σε καθοδο εχουμε κατανάλωση H.V. (Iinput) = 72mA

----------


## VaselPi

Γι το πλακετάκι, είναι φυσιολογικές αυτές οι τιμές, διότι τροφοδοτείται με τάση 5 βολτ, που είναι 3 φορές μικρότερη των 15 βολτ. Οπότε, τα ρεύματα είναι 3 φορές μεγαλύτερα. 
Αλλά γιατί η συνολική αντίσταση του διαιρέτη είναι 10 ΜΩ;   Δεν πρέπει να είναι 9x330 κΩ + 470 κΩ = 3440 kΩ ή 3,44 ΜΩ;
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (10-02-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γι το πλακετάκι, είναι φυσιολογικές αυτές οι τιμές, διότι τροφοδοτείται με τάση 5 βολτ, που είναι 3 φορές μικρότερη των 15 βολτ. Οπότε, τα ρεύματα είναι 3 φορές μεγαλύτερα. 
> Αλλά γιατί η συνολική αντίσταση του διαιρέτη είναι 10 ΜΩ;   Δεν πρέπει να είναι 9x330 κΩ + 470 κΩ = 3440 kΩ ή 3,44 ΜΩ;
> Βασίλειος.



Βασίλη 

εκανα ενα μικρο λαθος , ειχα συνδεσει την 1ΜΩ στην καθοδο και την 440ΚΩ στην ανοδο.... τελος πριν κολλησω τον προενισχυτη για τις μετρησεις το ειδα και το αλλαξα....

οι αντιστασεις ειναι ως εξής

(10 χ 440ΚΩ(δυνοδος)) + 440ΚΩ (καθοδος)+1ΜΩ(ανοδος) = 5,840ΜΩ θα επρεπε να εχω . να ανοιξω να τον μετρησω ξανα?

----------


## nio-4-

εχω νεοτερα,

η συνεχεια αντιστασεων ειναι απο καθοδο (-1000v) σε 1η δυνοδο εως 10η δυνοδο = 440ΚΩ χ 11 = 4,8ΜΩ και μετα ως προς γειωση η ανοδος 1ΜΩ

οι μετρήσεις με συνδεδεμενο τον  προ ενισχυτή να γίνουν με τον κρύσταλλο ή οχι?

----------


## VaselPi

Με τον κρύσταλλο, ενώ η ραδιενεργή πηγή να είναι σε απόσταση 15-20 εκατοστά. Οι μετρήσεις να γίνουν σε τάση 500, 600, 700, 800, 900, και 1000 βολτ. 
Στον διαιρέτη, η αντίσταση 1 ΜΩ της ανόδου δεν μετρά, διότι δεν είναι του διαιρέτη και δεν διαρρεεται από το ρεύμα του διαιρέτη.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (10-02-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Με τον κρύσταλλο, ενώ η ραδιενεργή πηγή να είναι σε απόσταση 15-20 εκατοστά. Οι μετρήσεις να γίνουν σε τάση 500, 600, 700, 800, 900, και 1000 βολτ. 
> Στον διαιρέτη, η αντίσταση 1 ΜΩ της ανόδου δεν μετρά, διότι δεν είναι του διαιρέτη και δεν διαρρεεται από το ρεύμα του διαιρέτη.
> Βασίλειος.



διακοπη για διαφημισεις.....εκαψα το πλακετακι......ειμαι απαρηγορητος....

δεν συνδεσα το πλιν του πολυμετρου στην γειωση και ανυψωνα την ταση....

αυτο δεν μας κανει σωστα?

http://www.analogmodules.com/admince...heets/521a.pdf

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Analog-Modu...sHu:rk:51:pf:0

----------


## VaselPi

_διακοπη για διαφημισεις.....εκαψα το πλακετακι......ειμαι απαρηγορητος...._
_δεν συνδεσα το πλιν του πολυμετρου στην γειωση και ανυψωνα την ταση..._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**-4.*

*1.* Κρίμα που κάηκε το πλακετάκι, αλλά το πείραμα μπορεί να γίνει και με τη δεύτερη πηγή υψηλής τάσης, που παράγει τάση έως 846 βολτ.

*2.* Κάνε τις μετρήσεις του «μέσου παλμού», στην έξοδο του προενισχυτή, σε τάσεις 500, 600, 700, 800 και 846 βολτ. 

*3.* Αυτό που λες: «_δεν συνδεσα το πλιν του πολυμετρου στην γειωση και ανυψωνα την ταση_», δεν μπορεί να αποτελέσει αιτία καταστροφής της πηγής υψηλής τάσης. 
Αν το πλακετάκι κάηκε, τότε κάηκε λόγω υπερφόρτωσης του κυκλώματος υψηλής τάσης. Αν, για παράδειγμα, η μέγιστη τιμή του ρεύματος στο κύκλωμα της υψηλής τάσης είναι 0,5 mA, ενώ εσύ, έστω κατά λάθος, «τράβηξες» 5 mA, προφανώς, το δεκαπλάσιο φορτίο από το επιτρεπτό - έκαψε την πηγή. Αυτό που τρέπει να προσέχεις είναι το ρεύμα κατανάλωσης στο κύκλωμα της υψηλής τάσης. Δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνά την επιτρεπτή τιμή. 
Στο τροφοδοτικό των 846 βόλτ, το ρεύμα αυτό είναι 0,8 mA. Έχοντας αυτήν τιμή κατά νου, σκόπιμα, τον νέο διαιρέτη τον προγραμμάτισα στα 1000 βολτ να «τραβά» (από την υψηλή) 0,2 mA (Ιδ = U/R = 1000V/5ΜΩ = 200 μΑ = 0,2 mA). 
Για την πηγή υψηλής τάσης, τα 0,2 mA είναι ασφαλής τιμή ρεύματος κατανάλωσης από τον διαιρέτη. Με άλλα λόγια, από πλευράς δυνατοτήτων της πηγής υψηλής τάσης, έχεις τετραπλάσια εφεδρεία στο ρεύμα του διαιρέτη. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> _διακοπη για διαφημισεις.....εκαψα το πλακετακι......ειμαι απαρηγορητος...._
> _δεν συνδεσα το πλιν του πολυμετρου στην γειωση και ανυψωνα την ταση..._
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**-4.*
> 
> *1.* Κρίμα που κάηκε το πλακετάκι, αλλά το πείραμα μπορεί να γίνει και με τη δεύτερη πηγή υψηλής τάσης, που παράγει τάση έως 846 βολτ.
> 
> *2.* Κάνε τις μετρήσεις του «μέσου παλμού», στην έξοδο του προενισχυτή, σε τάσεις 500, 600, 700, 800 και 846 βολτ. 
> 
> ...



Βασιλη Καλημέρα, 

Κάηκε γιατι αυξανα την τιμη τασης εισόδου και το πολυμετρο δεν μπορούσε να την μετρήσει κ νομιζα δεν τροφοδοτουταν το πλακετακι κ ξανα ανέβαζα.  Αυτο απο τα 5v input που θέλει εγω το πηγα 15v input οποτε... τωρα μαλλον καηκε ενα smd στην είσοδο που γράφει επανω του 10v με δυο αν δεν κανω λάθος ακιδες αλλα...

Παράλληλα μπορούμε να δουμε κανενα αλλο? Να παραγγείλω το ιδιο πλακετακι που μπορω να βρω εύκολα?

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα.
*1.* Αν τα 5 βολτ τροφοδοσίας τα κάνεις 15, θα σου καεί σίγουρα ακόμη και με την υψηλή τάση «στον αέρα».
*2.* Προς το παρόν, δούλεψε με το τροφοδοτικό των 846 βολτ.
*3.* Παρήγγειλε το πλακετάκι. 
*4.* Στον διαιρέτη, μην ξεχάσεις να προσθέσεις τους 3 πυκνωτές.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

Βασιλη Καλημέρα, 

Εχω ενα σαν και αυτο κατω στα κουτια με τα pcb board να το χρησιμοποιήσω? Δεν είναι και το καλύτερο σε αξιοπιστία νομίζω αλλα παλι εσυ θα μ πεις 

Καπου στο μεσημέρι μολις επιστρέφω σπιτι θα  κανω τις μετρήσεις

----------


## VaselPi

( ; )
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (11-02-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> ( ; )
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη,

συγγνωμη για την καθυστερηση αλλα ετρεχα....

λοιπον, συνδεσα την πηγη τροφοδοσιας υψηλης τάσης με μεταλλικο περιβλημα  εχει ταση -818v και ρεύμα εισόδου εν κενο 25mA και ρεύμα εισόδου με κατανάλωση συνδεδεμενη στην εξοδο υψηλης τάσης τον διαιρετη τάσης συνδεδεμενο στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη 45mA !!!
παμε καλα???  :Smile:

----------


## VaselPi

Πολύ καλά. Είναι οι τιμές ρεύματος που περίμενα να ακούσω. Κάνε το πείραμα έως 800 βολτ.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (12-02-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Πολύ καλά. Είναι οι τιμές ρεύματος που περίμενα να ακούσω. Κάνε το πείραμα έως 800 βολτ.
> Βασίλειος.



Ετοιμος Βασίλη,

με ωραια αποτελεσματα....  :Smile:  !!!!

20190212_004618[1].jpg

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα.
Τα αποτελέσματα: είναι και δεν είναι ικανοποιητικά: 

HV ......Παλμός
800V - 2V
700V - 1V
600V - 0,1 V
500V - 0,05 V

Θα ήταν καλά, αν κάθε 100 βολτ, περίπου διπλασίαζε το σήμα, που παρατηρείται μεταξύ 700 και 818 βολτ και 500 και 600 βολτ.
Αλλά ο δεκαπλασιασμός του σήματος στις τάσεις 600 και 700 βολτ, είναι αφύσικος. Φυσιολογική θα ήταν η εξής σειρά τιμών:

  HV ......Παλμός
800V - 2V
700V - 1V
600V - 0,5 V
500V - 0,25 V

Οι τιμές αυτές είναι ενδεικτικές, καθώς ο πολλαπλασιαστικός παράγων ενδέχεται να είναι 2,5.

Δεν αποκλείεται, η κάπως αφύσικη εξέλιξη των παλμών, συναρτήσει της υψηλής τάσης, να οφείλεται στη δυσκολία να εκτιμηθεί ο μέσος παλμός. Κάνε το πείραμα ακόμη μία φορά, αλλά τα αποτελέσματα τα θέλω σε 4 φωτογραφίες.

Ένας άλλος τρόπος να ελέγξεις τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, που είναι πιο σίγουρος, είναι μέσω μέτρησης του d.c. ρεύματος σκότους. Για το σκοπό αυτό:
1. Αφαιρείς τη ραδιενεργή πηγή και τον κρύσταλλο.
2. Αφαιρείς και τον προενισχυτή.
3. Την άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή την οδηγείς απευθείας στην είσοδο του πολύμετρου (R=10 MΩ), σε λειτουργία αυτοσχέδιου ηλεκτρόμετρου, όπως σου γράφω σε κάποιο ποστ. Παράλληλα στην είσοδο του οργάνου, «κότσαρε» και έναν πυκνωτή 0,33 μF, προκειμένου η σταθερά χρόνου του μετρητή σου να γίνει 3,3 s. Την ανάγνωση της ένδειξης να την κάνεις μετά από 10 (3RC) δευτερόλεπτα.  
Το δικό σου ψηφιακό πολύμετρο, που είναι 3,5 ψηφίων, σε λειτουργία αυτοσχέδιου ηλεκτρόμετρου έχει διακριτική ικανότητα 0,01 nΑ!

Το πείραμα: Μέτρα το d.c. ρεύμα σκότους, συναρτήσει της υψηλής τάσης, αρχίζοντας από τα 800 βολτ. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα.
> 
> 
> Ένας άλλος τρόπος να ελέγξεις τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, που είναι πιο σίγουρος, είναι μέσω μέτρησης του d.c. ρεύματος σκότους. Για το σκοπό αυτό:
> 1. Αφαιρείς τη ραδιενεργή πηγή και τον κρύσταλλο.
> 2. Αφαιρείς και τον προενισχυτή.
> 3. Την άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή την οδηγείς απευθείας στην είσοδο του πολύμετρου (R=10 MΩ), σε λειτουργία αυτοσχέδιου ηλεκτρόμετρου, όπως σου γράφω σε κάποιο ποστ. Παράλληλα στην είσοδο του οργάνου, «κότσαρε» και έναν πυκνωτή 0,33 μF, προκειμένου η σταθερά χρόνου του μετρητή σου να γίνει 3,3 s. Την ανάγνωση της ένδειξης να την κάνεις μετά από 10 (3RC) δευτερόλεπτα.  
> Το δικό σου ψηφιακό πολύμετρο, που είναι 3,5 ψηφίων, σε λειτουργία αυτοσχέδιου ηλεκτρόμετρου έχει διακριτική ικανότητα 0,01 nΑ!
> 
> ...



καλησπέρα Βασίλη,

αργησα λιγο αλλα ετρεχα με δουλειες,
λοιπον, εχω μετρησεις ρεύματος σκότους και για τις τρις λυχνίες που έχω , αυτου του τυπου.
δες τα αποτελεσματα και πες μου. Εχω κανει εναν ξεχωριστο διαιρετη τάσεως με την γνωστη συνολική αντίσταση και δικτύωμα αντιστάσεων και πυκμωτη 0,22μF στην εξοδο του συματος ως προς γειωση

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
Και οι τρείς σειρές τιμών του ρεύματος (τάσης) σκότους είναι αφύσικες. Θεωρώ σχεδόν απίθανο να έχουν πρόβλημα και οι τρείς φωτοπολλαπλασιαστές. Επομένως, μάλλον προβληματικός είναι ο διαιρέτης. Ψάξε τον διαιρέτη. Κάποιο πρόβλημα θα έχει ο διαιρέτης ή η συνδεσμολογία του διαιρέτη με τις δυνόδους του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Φυσιολογικά, κάθε 100 βολτ μείωσης της υψηλής τάσης πρέπει μα μειώνει το ρεύμα σκότους περίπου 4 φορές (βλ. καμπύλες του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή). 
Ακόμη. Καθώς το ρεύμα σκότους είναι περίπου γραμμική συνάρτηση της υψηλής τάσης, υποψιάζομαι κάποια διαρροή από την υψηλή τάση προς την άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Ψάξε και αυτό το θέμα. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> Και οι τρείς σειρές τιμών του ρεύματος (τάσης) σκότους είναι αφύσικες. Θεωρώ σχεδόν απίθανο να έχουν πρόβλημα και οι τρείς φωτοπολλαπλασιαστές. Επομένως, μάλλον προβληματικός είναι ο διαιρέτης. Ψάξε τον διαιρέτη. Κάποιο πρόβλημα θα έχει ο διαιρέτης ή η συνδεσμολογία του διαιρέτη με τις δυνόδους του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Φυσιολογικά, κάθε 100 βολτ μείωσης της υψηλής τάσης πρέπει μα μειώνει το ρεύμα σκότους περίπου 4 φορές (βλ. καμπύλες του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή). 
> Ακόμη. Καθώς το ρεύμα σκότους είναι περίπου γραμμική συνάρτηση της υψηλής τάσης, υποψιάζομαι κάποια διαρροή από την υψηλή τάση προς την άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Ψάξε και αυτό το θέμα. 
> Βασίλειος.



Βασιλη,

Τροφοδοτω με υψηλη ταση ενα μεταλλικό περίβλημα μεσα στην σωλήνα που βαζω μεσα του τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη μηπως ειναι λάθος?

----------


## nio-4-

Βασίλη, 
 Μηπως έχεις κανένα έτοιμο να μου δανεισεις ή να στον αγορασω?
Για να μην παιδευομαι. Αλλα πολυ απλο το βλέπω,  τι τοσο ποια ουτε 10 αντιστάσεις εν σειρά δεν μπορώ να κολλήσω?  Δεν μπορω να καταλάβω απο που μπορεί να υπαρξει διαρροή. 

Επισης εχω αλλους δυο αλλων εταιρειων φωτοπολλαπλασιαστες και ο ενας σχεδόν καινουργιος αλλα εχει τα χρονάκια του

----------


## VaselPi

_Αλλα πολυ απλο το βλέπω, τι τοσο ποια ουτε 10 αντιστάσεις εν σειρά δεν μπορώ να κολλήσω? Δεν μπορω να καταλάβω απο που μπορεί να υπαρξει διαρροή._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4.*

*1.* Φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή δεν έχω.
*2.* Θεωρώ απίθανο να είναι κομμένη μία από τις 10 αντιστάσεις. Αυτό θα μηδένιζε το ρεύμα του διαιρέτη, το οποίο στα 1000 βολτ πρέπει να είναι περίπου 200 μΑ. Στα 800, περίπου 160 μΑ. Είναι όμως πιθανό, οι δύνοδοι να μην είναι συνδεμένοι σωστά στον διαιρέτη. 
*3.* Η διαρροή μπορεί να γίνει στην επιφάνεια του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, αν είναι βρώμικη, από το πιν της φωτοκαθόδου προς το πιν της ανόδου. Η απόσταση μεταξύ τους είναι μερικά εκατοστά. 
*4.* Θα βοηθούσε, αν σχεδίαζες την όλη συνδεσμολογία: τον διαιρέτη, την κάθοδο, τις δυνόδους και την άνοδο του πολλαπλασιαστή, όπως και τον τρόπο σύνδεσης της υψηλής τάσης.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (24-02-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _Αλλα πολυ απλο το βλέπω, τι τοσο ποια ουτε 10 αντιστάσεις εν σειρά δεν μπορώ να κολλήσω? Δεν μπορω να καταλάβω απο που μπορεί να υπαρξει διαρροή._
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4.*
> 
> *1.* Φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή δεν έχω.
> *2.* Θεωρώ απίθανο να είναι κομμένη μία από τις 10 αντιστάσεις. Αυτό θα μηδένιζε το ρεύμα του διαιρέτη, το οποίο στα 1000 βολτ πρέπει να είναι περίπου 200 μΑ. Στα 800, περίπου 160 μΑ. Είναι όμως πιθανό, οι δύνοδοι να μην είναι συνδεμένοι σωστά στον διαιρέτη. 
> *3.* Η διαρροή μπορεί να γίνει στην επιφάνεια του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, αν είναι βρώμικη, από το πιν της φωτοκαθόδου προς το πιν της ανόδου. Η απόσταση μεταξύ τους είναι μερικά εκατοστά. 
> *4.* Θα βοηθούσε, αν σχεδίαζες την όλη συνδεσμολογία: τον διαιρέτη, την κάθοδο, τις δυνόδους και την άνοδο του πολλαπλασιαστή, όπως και τον τρόπο σύνδεσης της υψηλής τάσης.
> Βασίλειος.



καλημερα Βασίλη,

  λιγο καθυστρερημενα αλλα,

προσπαθησα να βρω τα datasheets και επειδη δυσκολευτηκα και επειδη ειχα εναλλακτικη...βρηκα εναν φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη αλλο που εχω και ειναι ο EMI 9524 B .
παραθετω τα στοιχεια του και τον διαιρετη τασης που ειχα κανει. Φανταζομαι θα υπαρχει προβλημα καπου  :Smile:  οποτε κατι πρεπει να αλλαξω σε αυτων πριν κανω τις μετρησεις

και το link για την online ενημερωση σου στην σελιδα 20 του αρχειου pdf αυτου

https://frank.pocnet.net/other/EMI/E...Tubes_1970.pdf



20190224_141542.jpg20190224_142319.jpg

----------


## VaselPi

*1.* Γιάννη, αφαίρεσε τη ζένερ των 150 βολτ και στη θέση της βάλε μία αντίσταση 500 κΩ. 
Να υποθέσω ότι οι πυκνωτές C1, C2, C3 είναι κολλημένες παράλληλα στις αντιστάσεις R9, R10 και R11;

*2.* Δεν είναι καλό οι αντιστάσεις του διαιρέτη να ακουμπάνε μεταξύ τους. 

*3.* Για παλμική λειτουργία, η σύνδεση με την άνοδο, όπως τη βλέπω, είναι πολύ λάθος. Αλλά προσωρινά, για λειτουργία στο συνεχές, για παράδειγμα, μέτρηση του ρεύματος σκότους, η σύνδεση είναι υποφερτή, αλλά θα πρέπει να αφαιρέσεις την ανοδική αντίσταση των 3 ΜΩ (R12), προκειμένου να μη μειώνει τα 10 ΜΩ του ψηφιακού πολύμετρου, όταν το λειτουργείς ως αυτοσχέδιο ηλεκτρόμετρο.

*4.* Ο διαιρέτης με το φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή θα είναι ΟΚ, όταν κάθε μείωση της υψηλής τάσης κατά 100 βολτ θα προκαλεί μείωση του ρεύματος σκότους περίπου 4 φορές. Όσο δεν τηρείται αυτή η αναλογία, έχεις πρόβλημα ή στον διαιρέτη ή στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Σε πρώτη φάση, προσπάθησε να επιτύχεις αυτήν την αναλογία. Μην κάνεις τίποτα άλλο! Με την παλμική λειτουργίας θα καταπιαστείς αργότερα. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> *1.* Γιάννη, αφαίρεσε τη ζένερ των 150 βολτ και στη θέση της βάλε μία αντίσταση 500 κΩ. 
> Να υποθέσω ότι οι πυκνωτές C1, C2, C3 είναι κολλημένες παράλληλα στις αντιστάσεις R9, R10 και R11;
> 
> *2.* Δεν είναι καλό οι αντιστάσεις του διαιρέτη να ακουμπάνε μεταξύ τους. 
> 
> *3.* Για παλμική λειτουργία, η σύνδεση με την άνοδο, όπως τη βλέπω, είναι πολύ λάθος. Αλλά προσωρινά, για λειτουργία στο συνεχές, για παράδειγμα, μέτρηση του ρεύματος σκότους, η σύνδεση είναι υποφερτή, αλλά θα πρέπει να αφαιρέσεις την ανοδική αντίσταση των 3 ΜΩ, προκειμένου να μη μειώνει τα 10 ΜΩ του ψηφιακού πολύμετρου, όταν το λειτουργείς ως αυτοσχέδιο ηλεκτρόμετρο.
> 
> *4.* Ο διαιρέτης με το φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή θα είναι ΟΚ, όταν κάθε μείωση της υψηλής τάσης κατά 100 βολτ θα προκαλεί μείωση του ρεύματος σκότους περίπου 4 φορές. Όσο δεν τηρείται αυτή η αναλογία, έχεις πρόβλημα ή στον διαιρέτη ή στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Σε πρώτη φάση, προσπάθησε να επιτύχεις αυτήν την αναλογία. Μην κάνεις τίποτα άλλο! Με την παλμική λειτουργίας θα καταπιαστείς αργότερα. 
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπερα Βασίλη, 

1.Οχι δεν ειναι κολλημενοι οι πυκνωτές στις αντιστάσεις.  Ειναι εν σειρα μεταξυ τους και παράλληλα ως προς τις αντιστάσεις R9 -R11 και τα ακρα της R11 και πυκνωτη τελευταίου γειωνονται . Μάλλον θα πρέπει να τα αλλαξω οπως τον διαιρετη τάσης του προηγούμενου φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη σωστα?

Κατάλαβα Βασίλη,  θα κανω τις μετρήσεις και θα ενημερώσω.  Αλλάζοντας και τον διαιρετη τάσης

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
Οι πυκνωτές πρέπει να είναι κολλημένοι παράλληλα στις αντιστάσεις.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
> Οι πυκνωτές πρέπει να είναι κολλημένοι παράλληλα στις αντιστάσεις.
> Βασίλειος.



Βασιλη

Οποτε στο τελος θα εχουμε την ανοδο να δέχεται απο την τελευταια δυνοδο ενα αντίσταση -πυκνωτη παράλληλα συνδεδεμενα μεταξυ τους στην ακιδα του και απο εκει ενα καλωδιο με το οποιο θα μετραω τις τιμές ρεύματος σωστα?

Την γειωση που θα την δυνδεσω όμως,? 

Μπορείς να κάνεις ενα πρόχειρο σχέδιο διαιρετη τάσης?

----------


## VaselPi

Ph2.png
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (24-02-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Ph2.png
> Βασίλειος.



καλα καταλαβα, αρα στις δυο τελευτιαες δυνοδους συνδεω παραλληλα στις αντιστασεις τους πυκνωτες και εναν παραλληλο R-C  σε σειρα ως προς γειωση...

οκ σε 2 λεπτα ειναι ετοιμο!!!

----------


## VaselPi

Θα έλεγα, ότι στις τρείς τελευταίες αντιστάσεις του διαιρέτη συνδέονται παράλληλα τρεις πυκνωτές, προκειμένου, αν ο παλμός του φωτορεύματος είναι μεγάλος (συγκρίσιμος με το ρεύμα του διαιρέτη), αυτός να μην αλλοιώνει τα δυναμικά των τελευταίων 3 δυνόδων. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (24-02-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Θα έλεγα, ότι στις τρείς τελευταίες αντιστάσεις του διαιρέτη συνδέονται παράλληλα τρεις πυκνωτές, προκειμένου, αν ο παλμός του φωτορεύματος είναι μεγάλος (συγκρίσιμος με το ρεύμα του διαιρέτη), αυτός να μην αλλοιώνει τα δυναμικά των τελευταίων 3 δυνόδων. 
> Βασίλειος.



τα αποτελεσματα,

μαυρα χαλια, 

και με πυκνωτη παραλληλα στο μιλιβολτομετρο ηλεκτρολυτικο καινουργιο αργουσε να σταθεροποιησει τις τιμες , μηπως το οργανο δεν κανει?

20190224_232036[1].jpg

----------


## VaselPi

Ο παράλληλος πυκνωτής δεν πρέπει να είναι ηλεκτρολυτικός. Βάλε 0,33 μF (3RC=10s). (Σταθεροποίηση της ένδειξης σε 10 δευτερόλεπτα).
Αν τα αποτελέσματα θα είναι ίδια, κάνε το εξής πείραμα. 
Στα 800 βολτ, με μεγάλη προσοχή δώσε στο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή πολύ μικρό σταθερό φως, που θα προκαλέσει ανοδικό ρεύμα περίπου 100 φορές μεγαλύτερο του ρεύματος σκότους. Στη συνέχεια, μέτρα το ανοδικό ρεύμα και στις τάσεις 700, 600 και 500 βολτ. Αν είναι όλα καλά, κάθε φορά το ρεύμα θα μειώνεται περίπου 4 φορές. Τον παράλληλο πυκνωτή μπορείς να τον κάνεις και 0,1 μF. (Σταθεροποίηση της ένδειξης του οργάνου σε 3 δευτερόλεπτα).
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (03-03-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Ο παράλληλος πυκνωτής δεν πρέπει να είναι ηλεκτρολυτικός. Βάλε 0,33 μF (3RC=10s). Σταθεροποίηση σε 10 δευτερόλεπτα.
> Πόσο καλά είναι φιλτραρισμένη η υψηλή τάση;
> Βασίλειος.



Ειναι με το καλό τροφοδοτικό που έχει θωράκιση. Θα τις επαναλαβω με αλλο πυκνωτη 330nF . Εν ανάγκη θα συνδεσω πολλους παράλληλα. Αν ειναι υψηλης τασης στα 2-3kv ελπιζω να μην πειραζει

----------


## VaselPi

Δες το προηγούμενο μήνυμα.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (03-03-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Δες το προηγούμενο μήνυμα.
> Βασίλειος.



Ύστερα απο επίπονες μετρήσεις εχω καποια Αποτελέσματα 
Με μικροδιακυμανσεις έχοντας πυκνωτη φακη 104 = 100 nF = 0,1μF 

-800ν --- 329mV
-700v --- 110mV
-600v --- 49mV
-500v --- 15mV

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη, καλημέρα.
Επιτέλους, έλαβες φυσιολογικές μετρήσεις! Συγχαρητήρια! 
Από το σημείο αυτό είσαι σε θέση να κάνεις το επόμενο βήμα: από μετρήσεις στο συνεχές-να πας σε μετρήσεις των παλμών, που είναι λίγο δυσκολότερες, αλλά όχι πολύ. Επέτρεψε μου μερικά σχόλια.  

*1.* Οι τιμές που έλαβες έχουν έναν πολλαπλασιαστικό παράγοντα περίπου 3: 
800 V -  329 mV   (32,9 nA)
700 V - 110 mV   (11 nA)
600 V -  49 mV     (4,9 nA)
500 V - 15 mV     (1,5 nA)
Οι μικρές διακυμάνσεις του d.c. σήματος στην ένδειξη του οργάνου είναι φυσιολογικές και οφείλονται στο στατιστικό χαρακτήρα του φωτοηλεκτρικού και θερμιονικού φαινομένων. Η σύνδεση του παράλληλου πυκνωτή των 0,1 μF αποσκοπεί στη μείωση αυτών των διακυμάνσεων.

*2.* Σου πρότεινα το φωτόρευμα να το κάνεις 100 φορές μεγαλύτερο του ρεύματος σκότους. Το έκανες μόνο 10 φορές. Δεν πειράζει. Και με 10 φορές μπορεί να γίνει ο έλεγχος του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, δηλαδή είναι ή δεν είναι σκάρτος.

*3.* Αν κοιτάξεις τα data sheets: overall sensitivity vs overall voltage του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, θα δεις ότι δύνονται με τρεις καμπύλες, τη max, την typ, και min. 
(α)  Στην καμπύλη max ο πολλαπλασιαστικός παράγων είναι περίπου 5.  
(β)  Στην καμπύλη typ, ο πολλαπλασιαστικός παράγων είναι περίπου 4
(γ)  Στην καμπύλη min ο πολλαπλασιαστικός παράγων είναι περίπου 3.  

*4.* Από τις μετρήσεις προκύπτει ότι ο δικός σου πολλαπλασιαστής έχει πολλαπλασιαστικό παράγοντα 3, δηλαδή δεν είναι στην κατηγορία των καλύτερων, ωστόσο _δεν είναι σκάρτος_, καθώς είναι οριακά εντός των προδιαγραφών. Και με αυτόν μπορεί να γίνει η δουλειά! 

*5.* Στο σημείο που είσαι, μπορείς να κάνεις προβλέψεις και στη παλμική λειτουργία! Για παράδειγμα, αν στα 800 βολτ τροφοδοσίας στην έξοδο του προενισχυτή οι παλμοί έχουν «ύψος» 1 V, στα 900 αναμένεται να είναι 3 V, στα 1000, 9 V κ.ο.κ.  

*6.* Για την παλμική λειτουργία, το μόνο που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να μειώσεις το μήκος του σύρματος που συνδέει την άνοδο με την είσοδο του προενισχυτή. Το μήκος του δεν πρέπει να είναι πάνω από 5 cm! Η δουλεία αυτή είναι χωροταξική. Πρέπει να βρεις τρόπο, τον προενισχυτή να τον «στριμώξεις» αμέσως μετά το διαιρέτη, στο πίσω μέρος του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, φέρνοντας εκεί και τα 18 βολτ τροφοδοσίας του προενισχυτή. Προσοχή στην υψηλή τάση, καθώς οι μεταβολές τις μπορούν να «μπουκάρουν» στον προενισχυτή. Εδώ μπορεί να βοηθήσει ένα πρόσθετο φιλτράρισμα της υψηλής τάσης με RC φίλτρο, θυσιάζοντας από την τροφοδοσία της υψηλής τάσης, για παράδειγμα, 50 βολτ, από τα 1000. Σκοπός όλης αυτής της δουλείας είναι οι παλμοί της ραδιενεργής πηγής να αποκτήσουν υψος 8-12 βολτ, προκειμένου στη συνέχεια να σταλούν για ανάλυση στον διακριτή παραθύρου.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (03-03-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, καλημέρα.
> Επιτέλους, έλαβες φυσιολογικές μετρήσεις! Συγχαρητήρια! 
> Από το σημείο αυτό είσαι σε θέση να κάνεις το επόμενο βήμα: από μετρήσεις στο συνεχές-να πας σε μετρήσεις των παλμών, που είναι λίγο δυσκολότερες, αλλά όχι πολύ. Επέτρεψε μου μερικά σχόλια.  
> 
> *1.* Οι τιμές που έλαβες έχουν έναν πολλαπλασιαστικό παράγοντα περίπου 3: 
> 800 V -  329 mV   (32,9 nA)
> 700 V - 110 mV   (11 nA)
> 600 V -  49 mV     (4,9 nA)
> 500 V - 15 mV     (1,5 nA)
> ...



Καλημέρα Βασίλη, 

Δοξα σοι ο θεός!!!
Με την καθοδηγηση σου επισης έγιναν...
2. Δεν το πρόσεξα θα το χ100 .
Θα προσπαθήσω να δω και τις αλλες 3 ίδιες απλα πρεπει να ψαξω κ τα datasheets ξανα...

Οποτε τωρα συνδεω και θα μου πεις για το φίλτρο τι να βαλω? Το συνδεω παράλληλα στην υψηλή τάση?   -818 & γειωση? Η σε σειρά?  Της υψηλής? 

Θα πρέπει να θωρακισω τα καλώδια για τις μετρήσεις σκότους?

----------


## VaselPi

_Οποτε τωρα συνδεω και θα μου πεις για το φίλτρο τι να βαλω? Το συνδεω παράλληλα στην υψηλή τάση? -818 & γειωση? Η σε σειρά? Της υψηλής?_ 
_Θα πρέπει να θωρακισω τα καλώδια για τις μετρήσεις σκότους?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4.*

*1.* Όταν μιλάμε για φιλτράρισμα της υψηλής τάσης, εννοούμε φιλτράρισμα των μικρών διακυμάνσεων των 50 kHz της πηγής υψηλής τάσης. Πρόσθετο φιλτράρισμα σημαίνει ότι στην έξοδο της υψηλής τάσης δημιουργούμε ένα βαθυπερατό φίλτρο RC. Έτσι, στην έξοδο της πηγής υψηλής τάσης, σε σειρά, συνδέεις μία ωμική αντίσταση των 250 κΩ, προκειμένου τα 200 μΑ του διαιρέτη (στα 1000 βολτ) να προκαλούν πτώση τάσης 50 βολτ. Ακολουθεί ένας πυκνωτής, 3,3 nF στα 3 kV, με το ένα πόδι στην αντίσταση των 250κΩ, ενώ το άλλο πόδι συνδέεται με τη Γη. Τώρα την υψηλή τάση την παίρνεις από τον πυκνωτή. Με τον τρόπο αυτό έχεις δημιουργήσει νέα έξοδο της υψηλής τάσης, με έναν πυκνωτή στην έξοδο, αλλά με μικρότερες διακυμάνσεις της υψηλής τάσεις στα 50 kHz, ωστόσο με ένα «κουσούρι»: στο συνεχές, η εσωτερική αντίσταση της νέας πηγής είναι 250 κΩ. Δεν πειράζει, καθώς η πηγή αυτή καλείται να τροφοδοτήσει ένα σταθερό φορτίο των 5 ΜΩ, στο βαθμό που το φωτόρευμα της ανόδου το θεωρούμε μικρότερο από 1 μΑ!
Η μείωση της διακύμανσης θα είναι τόσο μεγαλύτερη, όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η σταθερά χρόνου του φίλτρου (τ=RC= 250kΩx3,3nF= 825 μs), έναντι της περιόδου Τ (20 μs) των 50 kHz, δηλαδή η αναμενόμενη μείωση είναι περίπου 41 φορές (825/20)!   

*2.* Όταν οι μετρήσεις γίνονται στο συνεχές, όπως είναι το ρεύμα σκότους, το καλώδιο μπορεί να μην είναι θωρακισμένο, καθώς ο παράλληλος στο όργανο πυκνωτής θα «σφάξει» και τις διακυμάνσεις της υψηλής τάσης. Αλλά σε παλμική λειτουργία του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, είναι προτιμότερο το καλώδιο της υψηλής τάσης να είναι θωρακισμένο. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (03-03-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _Οποτε τωρα συνδεω και θα μου πεις για το φίλτρο τι να βαλω? Το συνδεω παράλληλα στην υψηλή τάση? -818 & γειωση? Η σε σειρά? Της υψηλής?_ 
> _Θα πρέπει να θωρακισω τα καλώδια για τις μετρήσεις σκότους?_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4.*
> 
> *1.* Όταν μιλάμε για φιλτράρισμα της υψηλής τάσης, εννοούμε φιλτράρισμα των μικρών διακυμάνσεων των 50 kHz της πηγής υψηλής τάσης. Πρόσθετο φιλτράρισμα σημαίνει ότι στην έξοδο της υψηλής τάσης δημιουργούμε ένα βαθυπερατό φίλτρο RC. Έτσι, στην έξοδο της πηγής υψηλής τάσης, σε σειρά, συνδέεις μία ωμική αντίσταση των 250 κΩ, προκειμένου τα 200 μΑ του διαιρέτη (στα 1000 βολτ) να προκαλούν πτώση τάσης 50 βολτ. Ακολουθεί ένας πυκνωτής, 3,3 nF στα 3 kV, με το ένα πόδι στην αντίσταση των 250κΩ, ενώ το άλλο πόδι συνδέεται με τη Γη. Τώρα την υψηλή τάση την παίρνεις από τον πυκνωτή. Με τον τρόπο αυτό έχεις δημιουργήσει νέα έξοδο της υψηλής τάσης, με έναν πυκνωτή στην έξοδο, αλλά με μικρότερες διακυμάνσεις της υψηλής τάσεις στα 50 kHz, ωστόσο με ένα «κουσούρι»: στο συνεχές, η εσωτερική αντίσταση της νέας πηγής είναι 250 κΩ. Δεν πειράζει, καθώς η πηγή αυτή καλείται να τροφοδοτήσει ένα σταθερό φορτίο των 5 ΜΩ, στο βαθμό που το φωτόρευμα της ανόδου το θεωρούμε μικρότερο από 1 μΑ!
> Η μείωση της διακύμανσης θα είναι τόσο μεγαλύτερη, όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η σταθερά χρόνου του φίλτρου (τ=RC= 250kΩx3,3nF= 825 μs), έναντι της περιόδου Τ (20 μs) των 50 kHz, δηλαδή η αναμενόμενη μείωση είναι περίπου 41 φορές (825/20)!   
> 
> *2.* Όταν οι μετρήσεις γίνονται στο συνεχές, όπως είναι το ρεύμα σκότους, το καλώδιο μπορεί να μην είναι θωρακισμένο, καθώς ο παράλληλος στο όργανο πυκνωτής θα «σφάξει» και τις διακυμάνσεις της υψηλής τάσης. Αλλά σε παλμική λειτουργία του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, είναι προτιμότερο το καλώδιο της υψηλής τάσης να είναι θωρακισμένο. 
> Βασίλειος.



καλησπερα βασιλη,

  καθυστερησα λιγο... εκανα εναν ελεγχο τις λυχνιες του πρωτου τυπου και επρεπε να εχω ανοιχτο λιγο το μπροστινο καπακι απο το ματι τις λυχνιας για να βγαλει περιπου στο βολτ τασεις . μαλλον εχουν προβλημα

και βαζω τωρα την λυχνια με τα datasheets που ανεβασα και .... χαλιααα και με τις αλλες αλλα και με αυτην εχω τασεις στην εξοδο μετα τον προενισχυτη ...μαντεψε.... παλμους τασεων mv!!! 50-100mv και σπανια 500mv βαζω την πηγη και επρεπε να την φτασω σχεδον διπλα να την ακουμπησω στο ματι για να αυξηθουν οι παλμοι και σε horizontal -ms/div 800us-2ms!!!

τουλαχιστον κατεβαζοντας την ταση απο τα 800v επεφτε το υψος παλμων και μεχρι τα 650 v απο εκει και κατω χανονταν

αυτο εγινε με την αλλαγη του voltage divider αλλα δεν ξερω γιατι.

ή επειδη ανοιγα το προστατευτικο απο το ματι για να παρει φως τις εκαψα

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
*1.* Αν είναι κατεστραμμένος ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής, θα το κρίνεις από το ρεύμα σκότους. Αν είναι ίδιο, ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής είναι εντάξει.  

*2.* Το ανοδικό ρευμα 1 μΑ, είναι ασφαλές για τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. 

*3.* Ακόμη μην ασχολείσε με τους παλμούς του προενισχυτή. Δες πρώτα αν ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής λειτουργεί σωστά στο συνεχές.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (04-03-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
> *1.* Αν είναι κατεστραμμένος ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής, θα το κρίνεις από το ρεύμα σκότους. Αν είναι ίδιο, ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής είναι εντάξει.  
> 
> *2.* Το ανοδικό ρευμα 1 μΑ, είναι ασφαλές για τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. 
> 
> *3.* Ακόμη μην ασχολείσε με τους παλμούς του προενισχυτή. Δες πρώτα αν ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής λειτουργεί σωστά στο συνεχές.
> Βασίλειος.



πως θα το ελεγξω αυτο?
νομιζα οτι επρεπε να συνδεσω τον προενισχυτη

τι πρεπει να συνδεσω και πως να μετρησω το συνεχες στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη?

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
*1.* Δεν είναι σίγουρο, ότι είναι κατεστραμμένος ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής. Να θυμάσαι, ότι λόγω υπερβολικής έκθεσης στο φως, στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή καταστρέφονται οι τελευταίοι δύνοδοι, όπου το φωτόρευμα είναι μεγάλο. Η φωτοκάθοδος και οι πρώτοι δύνοδοι παραμένουν σε καλή κατάσταση. 
Η καταστροφή των δυνόδων εκδηλώνεται ως μείωση του συντελεστή δευτερογενούς εκπομπής ηλεκτρονίων (_σ_). Για παράδειγμα, από 4 (σ = 4), ο συντελεστής γίνεται 0,5. Αν αυτό γίνει στους 3 τελευταίους δυνόδους, αυτό θα προκαλέσει μείωση του συνολικού συντελεστή πολλαπλασιασμού των ηλεκτρονίων 43x23 φορές, δηλαδή 64x8=512 φορές! Αυτό θα φανεί αμέσως στο ρεύμα σκότους, καθώς και αυτό θα μειωθεί 512 φορές! 
Πρέπει να θυμάσαι επίσης, ότι το ρεύμα σκότους της ανόδου δημιουργείται από το μικρό ρεύμα σκότους της φωτοκαθόδου, το οποίο εξαρτάται από τη θερμοκρασία του περιβάλλοντος. Στην άνοδο, το ρεύμα αυτό εμφανίζεται ενισχυμένο σΝ φορές, όπου Ν είναι ο αριθμός των δυνόδων.  

*2.* Επομένως, ο πιο απλός τρόπος να ελέγξεις την κατάσταση του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή είναι να μετρήσεις το ρεύμα σκότους της ανόδου, στο συνεχές, δηλαδή να μετρήσεις το συνεχές ρεύμα της ανόδου. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, στα 960 βολτ της υψηλής τάσης, στην άνοδο, το ρεύμα σκότους πρέπει να είναι 0,6 nA. 

*3.*  Αν η δική σου πηγή υψηλής τάσης αδυνατεί να παράγει τα 960 βολτ, μέτρα το ρεύμα σκότους στα 800, 750, 700, 650, 600, 550 και 500 βολτ. Τα αποτελέσματα, σχεδίασέ τα σε ένα χαρτί μιλιμετρέ, προβάλλοντας την πειραματική ευθεία έως τα 1000 βολτ και δες, αν στα 950 βολτ, η προβολή της ευθείας δίνει την τιμή 0,6 nA. Αν η προβολή της ευθείας δείχνει περίπου 0,6 nA, τότε ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής είναι εντάξει. 

*4.* Είναι περιττό να πω, ότι στις μετρήσεις αυτές το ψηφιακό πολύμετρο των 3,5 ψηφίων το λειτουργείς ως αυτοσχέδιο ηλεκτρόμετρο, μετρώντας την τάση στη μετρητική αντίσταση του ίδιου του οργάνου, που είναι 10 ΜΩ (1 mV - 10-10 Α=0,1 nA). Καθώς το ρεύμα σκότους είναι ασταθές, παράλληλα στην είσοδο, «κότσαρε» και έναν πυκνωτή 0,1 μF, για να μειώσεις τις τυχαίες διακυμάνσεις στις ενδείξεις του οργάνου. 

*5.* Αν το ρεύμα σκότους είναι πολύ μικρό, όπου οι παρεμβολές δυσκολεύουν τις μετρήσεις, εναλλακτικά, κάνε μόνο μία μέτρηση στα 800 βολτ. Αν στα 960 βολτ το ρεύμα σκότους είναι 0,6 nA και ο παράγων πολλαπλασιασμού είναι 3, τότε στα 800 βολτ αναμένεται να είναι 0,1 nA. Αν είναι όντως περίπου 0,1 nA, τότε ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής είναι εντάξει.  
Βασίλειος.

----------

nestoras (04-03-19), 

nio-4- (04-03-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
> *1.* Δεν είναι σίγουρο, ότι είναι κατεστραμμένος ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής. Να θυμάσαι, ότι λόγω υπερβολικής έκθεσης στο φως, στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή καταστρέφονται οι τελευταίοι δύνοδοι, όπου το φωτόρευμα είναι μεγάλο. Η φωτοκάθοδος και οι πρώτοι δύνοδοι παραμένουν σε καλή κατάσταση. 
> Η καταστροφή των δυνόδων εκδηλώνεται ως μείωση του συντελεστή δευτερογενούς εκπομπής ηλεκτρονίων (_σ_). Για παράδειγμα, από 4 (σ = 4), ο συντελεστής γίνεται 0,5. Αν αυτό γίνει στους 3 τελευταίους δυνόδους, αυτό θα προκαλέσει μείωση του συνολικού συντελεστή πολλαπλασιασμού των ηλεκτρονίων 43x23 φορές, δηλαδή 64x8=512 φορές! Αυτό θα φανεί αμέσως στο ρεύμα σκότους, καθώς και αυτό θα μειωθεί 512 φορές! 
> Πρέπει να θυμάσαι επίσης, ότι το ρεύμα σκότους της ανόδου δημιουργείται από το μικρό ρεύμα σκότους της φωτοκαθόδου, το οποίο εξαρτάται από τη θερμοκρασία του περιβάλλοντος. Στην άνοδο, το ρεύμα αυτό εμφανίζεται ενισχυμένο σΝ φορές, όπου Ν είναι ο αριθμός των δυνόδων.  
> 
> *2.* Επομένως, ο πιο απλός τρόπος να ελέγξεις την κατάσταση του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή είναι να μετρήσεις το ρεύμα σκότους της ανόδου, στο συνεχές, δηλαδή να μετρήσεις το συνεχές ρεύμα της ανόδου. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, στα 960 βολτ της υψηλής τάσης, στην άνοδο, το ρεύμα σκότους πρέπει να είναι 0,6 nA. 
> 
> *3.*  Αν η δική σου πηγή υψηλής τάσης αδυνατεί να παράγει τα 960 βολτ, μέτρα το ρεύμα σκότους στα 800, 750, 700, 650, 600, 550 και 500 βολτ. Τα αποτελέσματα, σχεδίασέ τα σε ένα χαρτί μιλιμετρέ, προβάλλοντας την πειραματική ευθεία έως τα 1000 βολτ και δες, αν στα 950 βολτ, η προβολή της ευθείας δίνει την τιμή 0,6 nA. Αν η προβολή της ευθείας δείχνει περίπου 0,6 nA, τότε ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής είναι εντάξει. 
> 
> ...



Καλημερα Βασίλη,

εμεις ειχαμε μετρησει τις καθοδου? νομιζω οι μετρησεις οι προηγουμενες εδειξαν οτι ειναι ολακαλα με τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη.
να προχωρησουμε στον προενισχυτή? τωρα που τον εχω συνδεσει κιολας. Νομιζω πως θα πρεπει να κανουμε εναν απλο με εναν τελεστικο προχειρα να ειμαστε σιγουροι  μηπως τι εχει αυτος?

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
Όχι, της ανόδου.
Κάνε τη μέτρηση 5, του ποστ 201.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> Όχι, της ανόδου.
> Κάνε τη μέτρηση 5, του ποστ 201.
> Βασίλειος.



Δηλαδη οπως εχω τον διαιρετη τάσης βαζω το ενα ακρο του πολυμετρου  στην ακιδα της ανοδου και το αλλο στην γειωση?

----------


## VaselPi

Μάλιστα. Για το ρεύμα σκότους 0,1 nA, η αναμενόμενη τάση είναι 1 mV. Οπότε, καθώς η τάση αυτή είναι πολύ μικρή, πρέπει να συνδέσεις παράλληλα και τον πυκνωτή των 0,1 μF.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (09-03-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Μάλιστα. Για το ρεύμα σκότους 0,1 nA, η αναμενόμενη τάση είναι 1 mV. Οπότε, καθώς η τάση αυτή είναι πολύ μικρή, πρέπει να συνδέσεις παράλληλα και τον πυκνωτή των 0,1 μF.
> Βασίλειος.



καλησπερα Βασίλη,

ορίστε και τα αποτελεσματα απο το ρεύμα σκότους της ανόδου
δεν βρήκα το μιλιμμιτρε τετραδιο μου και δεν αγορασα ξεχασα παλι αλλα η κλίμακα είναι 0,0cm αποστασης και των χ και των y διαστηματων. Τωρα στον αξονα χ δεν ξέρω μηπως ηθελε να βαλω αλλη αριθμιση αλλα δεν θα χωρουσε

οιμετρήσεις δινονται παρακατω και ήταν πολυ σταθερές χωρις διακυμανσεις απλα δεν ξέρω κατα ποσο το όργανο  μπορουσε να μετρησει σωστα διοτι νομιζω μετρουσε στα ορια του.
_____________________
|  -H.V  |   mV  |   nA    |
|____________________|
|-800    |  0,6    | 0,06  |
|-750    |  0.5    | 0.05  |
|-700    |  0.5    | 0.05  |
|-650    |  0.4    | 0.04  |
|-600    |  0.3    | 0.03  |
|-550    |  0.3    | 0.03  |
|-500    |  0.3    | 0.03  |
|______|_______|______|

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
Τα αποτελέσματα αυτά δεν είναι φυσιολογικά για έναν φωτοπολλαπλασιστή. Το ασθενές αυτό σήμα δεν είναι του ρεύματος σκότους, το οποίο στα 800 βολτ αναμένεται να είναι περίπου 0,1 nA. Μάλλον το προκαλεί κάποια παρεμβολή. 
Πάνω κάτω, η εικόνα είναι σαφής. Ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής σου, παρότι δεν είναι σκάρτος, λειτουργικός είναι οριακά. 
Από όλες τις μετρήσεις που είχες κάνει έως τώρα, φυσιολογικές είναι μόνο αυτές που έκανες με λίγο φως, όπου διαφαινόταν ένας πολλαπλασιαστικός παράγων 3, ανά 100 βολτ της υψηλής (καμπύλη min). Στην καμπύλη typ, ο πολλαπλασιαστικός παράγων είναι 4, ενώ στην καμπύλη max, ο παράγων αυτός είναι 5. 
Και δες τώρα τις διαφορές. Στα 1000 βολτ, το φωτοσήμα ενισχύεται:
310 φορές, όταν ο παράγων είναι 3 (περίπου 6x104),
410 φορές, όταν ο παράγων είναι 4 (περίπου 106),
510 φορές, όταν ο παράγων είναι 5 (περίπου 107).
Το πρόβλημα. 
Έχεις φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή με μικρό συντελεστή ενίσχυσης. 
Οι λύσεις είναι 2. 
Λύση 1. Δεν κάνεις τίποτα κα περιμένεις να σου έρθει η πηγή υψηλής τάσης, ικανή να παράγει ακόμη και 1500 βολτ.
Λύση 2. Βολεύεσαι με την πηγή που παράγει τα 800 βολτ, αλλά αλλάζεις τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή με νέο, στον οποίο ο πολλαπλασιαστικός παράγων είναι 4 ή πάνω από 4.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (12-03-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
> Τα αποτελέσματα αυτά δεν είναι φυσιολογικά για έναν φωτοπολλαπλασιστή. Το ασθενές αυτό σήμα δεν είναι του ρεύματος σκότους, το οποίο στα 800 βολτ αναμένεται να είναι περίπου 0,1 nA. Μάλλον το προκαλεί κάποια παρεμβολή. 
> Πάνω κάτω, η εικόνα είναι σαφής. Ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής σου, παρότι δεν είναι σκάρτος, λειτουργικός είναι οριακά. 
> Από όλες τις μετρήσεις που είχες κάνει έως τώρα, φυσιολογικές είναι μόνο αυτές που έκανες με λίγο φως, όπου διαφαινόταν ένας πολλαπλασιαστικός παράγων 3, ανά 100 βολτ της υψηλής (καμπύλη min). Στην καμπύλη typ, ο πολλαπλασιαστικός παράγων είναι 4, ενώ στην καμπύλη max, ο παράγων αυτός είναι 5. 
> Και δες τώρα τις διαφορές. Στα 1000 βολτ, το φωτοσήμα ενισχύεται:
> 310 φορές, όταν ο παράγων είναι 3 (περίπου 6x104),
> 410 φορές, όταν ο παράγων είναι 4 (περίπου 106),
> 510 φορές, όταν ο παράγων είναι 5 (περίπου 107).
> Το πρόβλημα. 
> ...



καλημέρα Βασίλη,

  αναμένω την πηγη τροφοδοσίας ή οποία είναι μεχρι -1000v αλλα απ' ότι θυμαμαι οπως και η προηγουμενη που δεν ήταν σε μεταλλικο περιβλημα έχει την δυνατότητα να παραξει πανω απο -1000v (κατω για να ακριβολογουμε!) απλα πειραζοντας-αυξάνοντας την τάση είδου που ενω θέλει +5v αντεχει σίγουρα μεχρι τα 6,5-7v και παραγει δεν ξερω ποσο ακριβος αλλα μεγαλυτερη ταση...

να σου στείλω και καπους φωτοπολλαπλάσιαστες να μου πεις και να σου πω οτι, το κοστος φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη δεν είναι και πολυ μεγαλυτερο απο το κοστος αυτου του μη θωρακισμενου και μικροτερης ποιοτητας τροφοδοτικου υψηλης τάσης

----------


## VaselPi

Δεν είναι σίγουρο, ότι στο νέο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή ο πολλαπλασιαστικός παράγων θα είναι ικανοποιητικός. Και ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής που έχεις, είναι καλός. «Ατύχησες» στη διαλογή. Σου «έτυχε» φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής με μικρό πολλαπλασιαστικό παράγοντα, 3 (μικρός συντελεστής δευτερογενής εκπομπής των δυνόδων). Το θέμα της «τύχης» και διαλογής θα το παρακάμψεις αν έχεις στη διάθεσή σου σταθερή υψηλή τάση έως 1500 βολτ.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (12-03-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Δεν είναι σίγουρο, ότι στο νέο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή ο πολλαπλασιαστικός παράγων θα είναι ικανοποιητικός. Και ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής που έχεις, είναι καλός. «Ατύχησες» στη διαλογή. Σου «έτυχε» φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής με μικρό πολλαπλασιαστικό παράγοντα, 3 (μικρός συντελεστής δευτερογενής εκπομπής των δυνόδων). Το θέμα της «τύχης» και διαλογής θα το παρακάμψεις αν έχεις στη διάθεσή σου σταθερή υψηλή τάση έως 1500 βολτ.
> Βασίλειος.



Μάλιστα Βασίλη,

   το εψαχνα τωρα στις προηγουμενες απαντησεις σου και καταλαβα...ναι...οκ οποτε περιμενουμε το τροφοδοτικο
και μιας και το ανεφερα, τι κανουμε οταν έρθει? παλι τις μετρησεις αυτες εως -1500v?

----------


## VaselPi

Ας έρθει πρώτα η πηγή υψηλής τάσης, και βλέπουμε. Αυτό που θέλουμε τελικά είναι τα ακόλουθα. Στην έξοδο του προ ενισχυτή, οι ακτίνες των 60 keV να παράγουν παλμούς 10-12 βολτ. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (17-04-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Ας έρθει πρώτα η πηγή υψηλής τάσης, και βλέπουμε. Αυτό που θέλουμε τελικά είναι τα ακόλουθα. Στην έξοδο του προ ενισχυτή, οι ακτίνες των 60 keV να παράγουν παλμούς 10-12 βολτ. 
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

   Επιτέλους ηρθε η πηγη υψηλής τασης!!!!
Καταφερα , διακινδυνεύοντας, να παραγω -1500v αυξάνοντας την τάση εισόδου της  γιατι κανονικα παράγει μεχρι -1000ν . 

 1.  Τώρα να συνδέσω τον κρύσταλλο και να δω την έξοδο αν παράγει εως 12v παλμούς? 

2. Πως θα ξερω οτι είναι της πηγης Am 241 και οχι αλλων παλμων??

3.Τον προενισχυτη με τι ταση να τον τροφοδοτησω??

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
Έλαβα το μήνυμα για την πηγή υψηλής τάσης. Μένει να τη θέσεις σε λειτουργία. 
Επέμενα και επιμένω στην υψηλότερη υψηλή τάση για τον εξής λόγο. Στην έξοδο του προενισχυτή, ο λόγος σήματος προς θόρυβο πρέπει να είναι ο καλύτερα δυνατός. Με δεδομένο ότι αυτός θορυβεί με περίπου 0,2 V, είναι σκόπιμο οι παλμοί να έχουν «ύψος» 12 V, τους οποίους πρέπει (θέλουμε) να δημιουργούν οι ακτίνες Χ με ενέργειες 60 keV. Με τον πολλαπλασιαστή που έχεις, στα 800 V, αυτός, στην έξοδο του προενισχυτή παράγει παλμούς περίπου 3 V. Αν τον τροφοδοτήσεις με υψηλότερη τάση, τα 3 V με άνεση μπορούν να γίνουν 12 V, δίχως να αυξηθεί η στάθμη θορύβου στον προενισχυτή. Αυτό συνεπάγεται βελτίωση του λόγου σήματος προς θόρυβο 4 φορές. Κάνε τα επόμενα βήματα:
1. Τη φακή, βάλε την 20 εκατοστά από τον κρύσταλλο.
2. Τροφοδότησε τον προενισχυτή με 18 V.
3. Άρχισε να αυξάνεις την υψηλή τάση σιγά σιγά, έως ότου στην έξοδο του προενισχυτή, οι μεγαλύτεροι σε πλάτος παλμοί γίνουν 12 V.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (17-04-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> Έλαβα το μήνυμα για την πηγή υψηλής τάσης. Μένει να τη θέσεις σε λειτουργία. 
> Επέμενα και επιμένω στην υψηλότερη υψηλή τάση για τον εξής λόγο. Στην έξοδο του προενισχυτή, ο λόγος σήματος προς θόρυβο πρέπει να είναι ο καλύτερα δυνατός. Με δεδομένο ότι αυτός θορυβεί με περίπου 0,2 V, είναι σκόπιμο οι παλμοί να έχουν «ύψος» 12 V, τους οποίους πρέπει (θέλουμε) να δημιουργούν οι ακτίνες Χ με ενέργειες 60 keV. Με τον πολλαπλασιαστή που έχεις, στα 800 V, αυτός, στην έξοδο του προενισχυτή παράγει παλμούς περίπου 3 V. Αν τον τροφοδοτήσεις με υψηλότερη τάση, τα 3 V με άνεση μπορούν να γίνουν 12 V, δίχως να αυξηθεί η στάθμη θορύβου στον προενισχυτή. Αυτό συνεπάγεται βελτίωση του λόγου σήματος προς θόρυβο 4 φορές. Κάνε τα επόμενα βήματα:
> 1. Τη φακή, βάλε την 20 εκατοστά από τον κρύσταλλο.
> 2. Τροφοδότησε τον προενισχυτή με 18 V.
> 3. Άρχισε να αυξάνεις την υψηλή τάση σιγά σιγά, έως ότου στην έξοδο του προενισχυτή, οι μεγαλύτεροι σε πλάτος παλμοί γίνουν 12 V.
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

   Οταν λες πλατος εννοεις τo time/div -τον χρονο διάρκειας του παλμου στον αξονα χ-χ'?  ή το υψος παλμου volt/div στον αξονα y-y' ?

----------


## VaselPi

_Οταν λες πλατος εννοεις τo time/div -τον χρονο διάρκειας του παλμου στον αξονα χ-χ'? ή το υψος παλμου volt/div στον αξονα y-y' ?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio-4.*

Εννοώ το «ύψος» του παλμού, σε βολτ, όπως τον βλέπουμε στην οθόνη του παλμογράφου.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (17-04-19)

----------


## nio-4-

Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

Εχω πρόβλημα με την υψηλή ταση. Πριν απαντήσεις ξεκινησα να κανω μετρήσεις του ρευνατος σκότους.  Πηγα την ταση στα -1500v και κατέβαινα 100  βολτ . Ειχα 
_________________
|-1500v  | 1,7mV |
|-1400v  | 1,3mV |

Μολις πηγα στα -1300v ενω φαινόταν οτι ειχε δυσκολίες ή πηγη δηλαδη ζεσταινοταν τα στοιχεία του , Κατά λάθος ακούμπησε η υψηλη ταση στην γειωση της πλακέτας Χωρίς βεβαια να ειναι σιγουρος αλλα ακουστηκε θορυβος  σαν απο σπινθήρα αρκ. Και πλεον δεν βγαζει ταση . 

Παιρνω προσφορες για -1500v πηγες Γιατί Αυτή ο κατασκευαστής την εδινε μεχρι -1000 v

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
Την υψηλή τάση έπρεπε να την αυξάνεις σιγά σιγά, από τα 800 έως 1100 V, σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. 
Τα 1500 V παραείναι πολλά, ιδιαίτερα για την πηγή υψηλής τάσης, η οποία λειτουργούσε οριακά. Πάντως, θέλει προσοχή ο χειρισμός της πηγής υψηλής τάσης. 
Με προβληματίζουν τα 1,7 mV (0,17 nA) στα 1500 V, καθώς ο κατασκευαστής δηλώνει ρεύμα σκότους 0,6 nA (0,6 nA = 6 mV σε 10 ΜΩ) στα 960 V. Είσαι σίγουρος ότι ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής είναι εντάξει; Το πρώτο που έπρεπε να είχες ελέγξεις είναι το ρεύμα σκότους στα 960 V. Είναι ή δεν είναι 0,6 nA; Από τις τιμές 0,6 nA και 960 V θα έκρινες αν είναι εντάξει ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> Την υψηλή τάση έπρεπε να την αυξάνεις σιγά σιγά, από τα 800 έως 1100 V, σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. 
> Τα 1500 V παραείναι πολλά, ιδιαίτερα για την πηγή υψηλής τάσης, η οποία λειτουργούσε οριακά. Πάντως, θέλει προσοχή ο χειρισμός της πηγής υψηλής τάσης. 
> Με προβληματίζουν τα 1,7 mV (0,17 nA) στα 1500 V, καθώς ο κατασκευαστής δηλώνει ρεύμα σκότους 0,6 nA (0,6 nA = 6 mV σε 10 ΜΩ) στα 960 V. Είσαι σίγουρος ότι ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής είναι εντάξει; Το πρώτο που έπρεπε να είχες ελέγξεις είναι το ρεύμα σκότους στα 960 V. Είναι ή δεν είναι 0,6 nA; Από τις τιμές 0,6 nA και 960 V θα έκρινες αν είναι εντάξει ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής. 
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

Κατα την πρώτη μέτρηση (ήθελα να το γράψω αλλά το παρεβλεψα) η τιμή υψηλής τάσης ήταν περί τα -900ν  και μετρησα την ταση -ρευμα σκοτους στην εξοδο του σήματος και ήταν 0,6mv.
Με παραξένεψε και είδα τις προηγούμενες μετρήσεις που ήταν αυτή η τιμή στα -800ν 

Θέλεις να αγοράσω έναν φωτοπολλαπλασιστη???

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
Μετρώντας το ρεύμα σκότους με το αυτοσχέδιο ηλεκτρόμετρο, την τάση που μετράς, μήπως τη μετράς σε αντίσταση 1 ΜΩ και όχι 10 ΜΩ; 
Με άλλα λόγια, στο κύκλωμα του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, στην άνοδό του, ως προς τη Γη, μήπως υπάρχει αντίσταση 1 ΜΩ;
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
> Μετρώντας το ρεύμα σκότους με το αυτοσχέδιο ηλεκτρόμετρο, την τάση που μετράς, μήπως τη μετράς σε αντίσταση 1 ΜΩ και όχι 10 ΜΩ; 
> Με άλλα λόγια, στο κύκλωμα του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, στην άνοδό του, ως προς τη Γη, μήπως υπάρχει αντίσταση 1 ΜΩ;
> Βασίλειος.



Καλημέρα Βασίλη, 

  Μόλις τώρα μέτρησα και έχω από την άνοδο, ή οποία πάει στον προενισχυτη, ως προς γείωση 6,75 ΜΩ αντίσταση

----------


## VaselPi

Τα 6,75 ΜΩ, είναι της εισόδου του προενισχυτή;
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (30-04-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Τα 6,75 ΜΩ, είναι της εισόδου του προενισχυτή;
> Βασίλειος.



Όχι, εκεί έχει κάτι ΜΩ 21 περίπου. 

6,75ΜΩ αντίσταση εξόδου (Δεν θυμάμαι από που την παιρνουμε,μάλλον από την κάθοδο) του διαιτητή τάσεως του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
Τι ατυχίες είναι αυτές που σε καταδιώκουν; Κάποιος θα σε έχει «ματιάσει», δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς. Πάντως, θαυμάζω το κουράγιο σου! 
Για να ελέγξεις τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, αν είναι εντάξει ή έχει χαλάσει, κάνε τα εξής βήματα:
1. Αποσύνδεσε τον προενισχυτή από την άνοδο. Η άνοδος να είναι ελεύθερη, όπως στο post 187.
2. Κόλλα στην άνοδο μία αντίσταση 10 ΜΩ. Το άλλο άκρο της αντίστασης πρέπει να είναι κολλημένο στη Γη. 
3. Παράλληλα στην ανοδική αντίσταση των 10 ΜΩ, κόλλα τον πυκνωτή 0,33 μF.
4. Εφάρμοσε στον διαιρέτη τάση -800 βολτ (το πλην-στην φωτοκάθοδο, ενώ το συν, στη Γη) και μέτρα με το ψηφιακό πολύμετρο την τάση άνοδος-Γη. 
Πρόσεχε, ότι τώρα η μετρητική σου αντίσταση είναι 5 ΜΩ (10 ΜΩ του πολύμετρου και, παράλληλα, 10 ΜΩ της ανοδικής αντίστασης), ενώ η σταθερά χρόνου του μετρητή σου είναι 1,65 s, δηλαδή η ένδειξη του μετρητή θα σταθεροποιείται σε 3RC ή περίπου 5 s.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (30-04-19)

----------


## nio-4-

Καλησπερα Βασίλη, 

   Ναι όντως κάποιος δεν θέλει να γίνει αυτό το εγχείρημα, ελπίζω όχι ο Θεός 😡
   Και εγώ θαυμάζω την υπομονή σου που με αντέχεις  :Smile:  

Θα το κάνω αλλά προέχει η Ανάσταση του Ιησού Χριστού.

Καλή Ανάσταση λοιπόν και θα σε ενημερώσω με τα αποτελέσματα σύντομα. 

Δεν ξέρω αν μπορούμε να ψηφιοποιησουμε το σήμα αρχής εξαρχής και να το δουλέψουμε μετά ,στην διευκρίνηση, ψηφιακός εννοώ.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> Τι ατυχίες είναι αυτές που σε καταδιώκουν; Κάποιος θα σε έχει «ματιάσει», δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς. Πάντως, θαυμάζω το κουράγιο σου! 
> Για να ελέγξεις τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, αν είναι εντάξει ή έχει χαλάσει, κάνε τα εξής βήματα:
> 1. Αποσύνδεσε τον προενισχυτή από την άνοδο. Η άνοδος να είναι ελεύθερη, όπως στο post 187.
> 2. Κόλλα στην άνοδο μία αντίσταση 10 ΜΩ. Το άλλο άκρο της αντίστασης πρέπει να είναι κολλημένο στη Γη. 
> 3. Παράλληλα στην ανοδική αντίσταση των 10 ΜΩ, κόλλα τον πυκνωτή 0,33 μF.
> 4. Εφάρμοσε στον διαιρέτη τάση -800 βολτ (το πλην-στην φωτοκάθοδο, ενώ το συν, στη Γη) και μέτρα με το ψηφιακό πολύμετρο την τάση άνοδος-Γη. 
> Πρόσεχε, ότι τώρα η μετρητική σου αντίσταση είναι 5 ΜΩ (10 ΜΩ του πολύμετρου και, παράλληλα, 10 ΜΩ της ανοδικής αντίστασης), ενώ η σταθερά χρόνου του μετρητή σου είναι 1,65 s, δηλαδή η ένδειξη του μετρητή θα σταθεροποιείται σε 3RC ή περίπου 5 s.
> Βασίλειος.



καλημέρα Βασίλη,

    Μήπως θα ήταν προτιμότερο να σχεδιάσουμε έναν προενισχυτή ??? ετσι θα ξέρουμε εξ αρχής τι γινεται στο κυκλωμα και θα μπορεσουμε με την -800v υψηλη ταση να δουλεψουμε αυξάνοντας τους παλμους στην έξοδο του προενισχυτη

----------


## VaselPi

_Μήπως θα ήταν προτιμότερο να σχεδιάσουμε έναν προενισχυτή ??? ετσι θα ξέρουμε εξ αρχής τι γινεται στο κυκλωμα και θα μπορεσουμε με την -800v υψηλη ταση να δουλεψουμε αυξάνοντας τους παλμους στην έξοδο του προενισχυτη_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio 4.*

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
Με τα 800 βολτ της υψηλής τάσης, και στο δικό σου προενισχυτή ο λόγος σήματος προς θόρυβο θα είναι σκάρτος. Προενισχυτή, καλύτερο από αυτό που έχεις, δεν θα κάνεις. Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση ο λόγος σήματος προς θόρυβο θα είναι όπως στον προενισχυτή που έχεις: 3/0,2=15, ενώ στη χειρότερη-0,6/0,2=3: σε παλμούς 3 V-0,6 V, παράθυρο 0,5 V και θόρυβο 0,2 V. Ο λόγος αυτός πρέπει να βελτιωθεί, το λιγότερο, 4 φορές.
Για καλύτερο λόγο σήματος προς θόρυβο-θέλεις υψηλότερη υψηλή τάση!
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> _Μήπως θα ήταν προτιμότερο να σχεδιάσουμε έναν προενισχυτή ??? ετσι θα ξέρουμε εξ αρχής τι γινεται στο κυκλωμα και θα μπορεσουμε με την -800v υψηλη ταση να δουλεψουμε αυξάνοντας τους παλμους στην έξοδο του προενισχυτη_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio 4.*
> 
> Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
> Με τα 800 βολτ της υψηλής τάσης, και στο δικό σου προενισχυτή ο λόγος σήματος προς θόρυβο θα είναι σκάρτος. Προενισχυτή, καλύτερο από αυτό που έχεις, δεν θα κάνεις. Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση ο λόγος σήματος προς θόρυβο θα είναι όπως στον προενισχυτή που έχεις: 3/0,2=15, ενώ στη χειρότερη-0,6/0,2=3: σε παλμούς 3 V-0,6 V, παράθυρο 0,5 V και θόρυβο 0,2 V. Ο λόγος αυτός πρέπει να βελτιωθεί, το λιγότερο, 4 φορές.
> Για καλύτερο λόγο σήματος προς θόρυβο-θέλεις υψηλότερη υψηλή τάση!
> Βασίλειος.



Βασίλη,

Υπάρχουν στο ebay κάτι εξαρτήματα που παράγουν 2κv ή 4 κν και παραπάνω,  θα στείλω link . Αυτά σίγουρα θέλουν φίλτρα, κάπου έχω κάτι τέτοια να τα βρω ή δεν κάνουν? Δημιουργούν το spark gap

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2PCS-DC-3v-...UAAOSw44BYGz0h

Δες κ αυτά 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2000V-High-Voltage-Generator-Super-Arc-Pulse-18650-Li-ion-Battery-Step-Up-Boost/112664892698?epid=13010633956&hash=item1a3b59d51a:  g:60EAAOSwqj9bjRMJ

----------


## VaselPi

_Υπάρχουν στο ebay κάτι εξαρτήματα που παράγουν 2κv ή 4 κν και παραπάνω, θα στείλω link . Αυτά σίγουρα θέλουν φίλτρα, κάπου έχω κάτι τέτοια να τα βρω ή δεν κάνουν? Δημιουργούν το spark gap_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio 4.*

Τα εξαρτήματα αυτά δεν κάνουν. Τα 1500 βολτ-αρκούν. 
Αυτό που πρέπει να προσέξεις ιδιαίτερα: η υψηλή τάση πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλά σταθεροποιημένη και φιλτραρισμένη. Σταθεροποίηση, της τάξης 0,1 - 0,01 %! Επίσης, η συσκευή να είναι θωρακισμένη. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> _Υπάρχουν στο ebay κάτι εξαρτήματα που παράγουν 2κv ή 4 κν και παραπάνω, θα στείλω link . Αυτά σίγουρα θέλουν φίλτρα, κάπου έχω κάτι τέτοια να τα βρω ή δεν κάνουν? Δημιουργούν το spark gap_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio 4.*
> 
> Τα εξαρτήματα αυτά δεν κάνουν. Τα 1500 βολτ-αρκούν. 
> Αυτό που πρέπει να προσέξεις ιδιαίτερα: η υψηλή τάση πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλά σταθεροποιημένη και φιλτραρισμένη. Σταθεροποίηση, της τάξης 0,1 - 0,01 %! Επίσης, η συσκευή να είναι θωρακισμένη. 
> Βασίλειος.



Χριστός ανέστη Βασίλη, 

   Νομίζω σου έχω το καλύτερο για σένα,  εγώ θα προτιμούσα μικρό για handled κατάσταση.  Αλλά αυτό είναι εργαστηρίου.

Ανεβάζω λινκ,

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Matsusada-J...ciBbV&LH_BIN=1

Ανεβάζω και την αποκωδικοποίηση - ερμηνεια του κωδικού τύπου του module 

https://www.matsusada.com/product/psel/hvps2/module/000066/

Τι εστί 2mv noise??? 0,02%??? 🤔🤗 στα 1000v και 0,01 % στα 2000v??? Και 0,015 στα 1500v???

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
Καλό βλέπω να είναι το τροφοδοτικό της Matsusada  Precision, των 4 Watt (J4), στα αρνητικά 1500 V (-1,5N), με κατανάλωση έως 2,5 mA.
Τα 2 mVp-p, που τα αναφέρει ως «θόρυβος», είναι η μεταβολή της ανορθωμένης υψηλής τάσης, υψηλής συχνότητας, της τάξης 50 kHz.
Σε περίπτωση μεταβολής της τάσης τροφοδοσίας κατά 1 %, η υψηλή τάση μεταβάλλεται κατά 0,001 %, δηλαδή έχει συντελεστή σταθεροποίησης 1000. 
Επίσης, σε περίπτωση μεταβολής του ρεύματος κατανάλωσης κατά 100 %, η υψηλή τάση μεταβάλλεται μόνο κατά 0,001 %. Επομένως, πρόκειται για τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης, κατάλληλο για τροφοδοσία ενός φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, έως 1500 V.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
> Καλό βλέπω να είναι το τροφοδοτικό της Matsusada  Precision, των 4 Watt (J4), στα αρνητικά 1500 V (-1,5N), με κατανάλωση έως 2,5 mA.
> Τα 2 mVp-p, που τα αναφέρει ως «θόρυβος», είναι η μεταβολή της ανορθωμένης υψηλής τάσης, υψηλής συχνότητας, της τάξης 50 kHz.
> Σε περίπτωση μεταβολής της τάσης τροφοδοσίας κατά 1 %, η υψηλή τάση μεταβάλλεται κατά 0,001 %, δηλαδή έχει συντελεστή σταθεροποίησης 1000. 
> Επίσης, σε περίπτωση μεταβολής του ρεύματος κατανάλωσης κατά 100 %, η υψηλή τάση μεταβάλλεται μόνο κατά 0,001 %. Επομένως, πρόκειται για τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης, κατάλληλο για τροφοδοσία ενός φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, έως 1500 V.
> Βασίλειος.



Βασίλη,

Μια διευκρίνηση , εγώ θα πάρω αυτό στο λινκ που ανέβασα που είναι το 3Ν Δηλαδή -3000ν στην έξοδο γιατί αυτό έχει στο ebay
Θα προσθέσουμε στην έξοδο ένα τριμερ και θα την μειώσουμε σωστά?

Δηλαδή εκτός τον κλασικό θόρυβο που εισάγει η υψηλή ταση εισάγει και άλλο θόρυβο Όταν πειράξουμε την ταση τροφοδοσία??? Αυτή θα είναι σταθεροποιημενη από τον LM317

----------


## VaselPi

_Μια διευκρίνηση , εγώ θα πάρω αυτό στο λινκ που ανέβασα που είναι το 3Ν Δηλαδή -3000ν στην έξοδο γιατί αυτό έχει στο ebay_
_Θα προσθέσουμε στην έξοδο ένα τριμερ και θα την μειώσουμε σωστά?

Δηλαδή εκτός τον κλασικό θόρυβο που εισάγει η υψηλή ταση εισάγει και άλλο θόρυβο Όταν πειράξουμε την ταση τροφοδοσία??? Αυτή θα είναι σταθεροποιημενη από τον LM317_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*

*1.* Δεν υπάρχει τρίμερ στα 3000 βολτ, αλλά ακόμη και αν βρεθεί, δεν είναι ο σωστός τρόπος ρύθμισης της υψηλής τάσης, καθότι αυτό δημιουργεί μεγάλη εσωτερική αντίσταση της πηγής. Η υψηλή τάση πρέπει να ρυθμίζεται με άλλον τρόπο. Επομένως, το τροφοδοτικό αυτό είναι ακατάλληλο.
*2.* Με τη λέξη «θόρυβος», η εταιρεία εννοεί την κλασσική τριγωνική τάση ανόρθωσης, όταν η κατανάλωση ρεύματος της εξόδου είναι μέγιστη. Η τάση τροφοδοσίας της πηγής θα είναι οπωσδήποτε σταθεροποιημένη, έστω με ένα LM317.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (02-05-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _Μια διευκρίνηση , εγώ θα πάρω αυτό στο λινκ που ανέβασα που είναι το 3Ν Δηλαδή -3000ν στην έξοδο γιατί αυτό έχει στο ebay_
> _Θα προσθέσουμε στην έξοδο ένα τριμερ και θα την μειώσουμε σωστά?
> 
> Δηλαδή εκτός τον κλασικό θόρυβο που εισάγει η υψηλή ταση εισάγει και άλλο θόρυβο Όταν πειράξουμε την ταση τροφοδοσία??? Αυτή θα είναι σταθεροποιημενη από τον LM317_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*
> 
> *1.* Δεν υπάρχει τρίμερ στα 3000 βολτ, αλλά ακόμη και αν βρεθεί, δεν είναι ο σωστός τρόπος ρύθμισης της υψηλής τάσης, καθότι αυτό δημιουργεί μεγάλη εσωτερική αντίσταση της πηγής. Η υψηλή τάση πρέπει να ρυθμίζεται με άλλον τρόπο. Επομένως, το τροφοδοτικό αυτό είναι ακατάλληλο.
> *2.* Με τη λέξη «θόρυβος», η εταιρεία εννοεί την κλασσική τριγωνική τάση ανόρθωσης, όταν η κατανάλωση ρεύματος της εξόδου είναι μέγιστη. Η τάση τροφοδοσίας της πηγής θα είναι οπωσδήποτε σταθεροποιημένη, έστω με ένα LM317.
> Βασίλειος.



2. Και πώς θα μεταβάλλουμε την ταση όπως κάναμε και πριν με τις Άλλες πηγές? 

Αφού έχει ένα  adj pin και δείχνει στο σχηματικο ρύθμιση με τριμερ.  Εγώ στο τροφοδοτικό της ultraviolet έχω βάλει ένα απλό μπλε τριμερ και μια χαρά ρυθμίζεται μεταβάλλεται η ταση

----------


## VaselPi

_2. Και πώς θα μεταβάλλουμε την ταση όπως κάναμε και πριν με τις Άλλες πηγές?_ 

_Αφού έχει ένα adj pin και δείχνει στο σχηματικο ρύθμιση με τριμερ. Εγώ στο τροφοδοτικό της ultraviolet έχω βάλει ένα απλό μπλε τριμερ και μια χαρά ρυθμίζεται μεταβάλλεται η ταση_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*

Στις πηγές υψηλής τάσης, το τρίμερ δεν μπαίνει στην έξοδο, αλλά σε κάποιο «χαμηλότασο» σημείο του κυκλώματος. Εναλλακτικά,  τη ρύθμιση της τάσης εξόδου την επιτυγχάνουν μέσω ρύθμισης της τάσης τροφοδοσίας της πηγής.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (02-05-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _2. Και πώς θα μεταβάλλουμε την ταση όπως κάναμε και πριν με τις Άλλες πηγές?_ 
> 
> _Αφού έχει ένα adj pin και δείχνει στο σχηματικο ρύθμιση με τριμερ. Εγώ στο τροφοδοτικό της ultraviolet έχω βάλει ένα απλό μπλε τριμερ και μια χαρά ρυθμίζεται μεταβάλλεται η ταση_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*
> 
> Στις πηγές υψηλής τάσης, το τρίμερ δεν μπαίνει στην έξοδο, αλλά σε κάποιο «χαμηλότασο» σημείο του κυκλώματος. Εναλλακτικά,  τη ρύθμιση της τάσης εξόδου την επιτυγχάνουν μέσω ρύθμισης της τάσης τροφοδοσίας της πηγής.
> Βασίλειος.



Σε αυτό που σου έστειλα και το σχηματικο που είδες που έχει ακρίδες σύνδεσης εξωτερικού τριμερ ,πιστεύεις ότι μπορούμε να το πάρουμε και συνδέοντας κάπου στις 8 κ 7 ακρίδες τριμερ να ρυθμίσουμε την υψηλή ταση?

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα.
Στα τροφοδοτικά αυτά η ρύθμιση της τάσης εξόδου μπορεί να γίνεται με 2 τρόπους: με ποτενσιόμετρο ή με παροχή μίας πολύ καλά σταθεροποιημένης τάσης, 0-9 V.
Το ζήτημα είναι ότι όσο μεγαλύτερη μπορεί να είναι η τάση εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού, τόσο χειροτερεύουν οι επιδόσεις του. Για παράδειγμα, στο τροφοδοτικό των 1500 V, το Ripple είναι 2 mVp-p, ενώ σε αυτό με 3000 V, είναι 3 mVp-p. 
Στο τροφοδοτικό των 1500 V, το μέγιστο ρεύμα κατανάλωσης είναι 2,5 mA, ενώ σε αυτό με 3000 V, είναι 1 mA κ.ο.κ. Και να σκεφτείς, ότι ενδεχομένως να θέλεις τάση μόνο 1060 V. Ακόμη, με τάση 1500 V και ρεύμα κατανάλωσης 2,5 mA, τον διαιρέτη τάσης μπορείς να τον φορτώσεις με 0,5 mA, ενώ για την πηγή των 3000 V, τα 0,5 mA είναι σχεδόν οριακή τιμή λειτουργίας. 
Προσπάθησε να αγοράσεις το τροφοδοτικό των 1500 βολτ, 2,5 mA. Το άλλο το βλέπω μόνο ως λύση ανάγκης.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (02-05-19)

----------


## nio-4-

Καλημέρα Βασίλη, 


Μειώνοντας την ταση θα υπάρχει δυνατότητα τροφοδοσίας ρεύματος έως και 3 φορές πάνω από τα 3000ν στα 1000v σύμφωνα με τον νόμο του ωμ σωστά? 

Επίσης, αν είναι πρόβλημα μπορούμε να βάλουμε μια κατανάλωση, μια αντίσταση, εν σειρά του διαιρετη του φωτοπολλαπλασιστη αναλογη για να δημιουργήσουμε πτωση τασης έτσι ώστε να έχουμε έξοδο στο συνολο 3000ν, είναι σωστό σκεπτικό ανάγκης??

Υπάρχει κ αυτό

https://www.ebay.com/itm/EMCO-High-V...b36a%7Ciid%3A1

Αλλά δεν ξέρω τα χαρακτηριστικά του

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα.
> Στα τροφοδοτικά αυτά η ρύθμιση της τάσης εξόδου μπορεί να γίνεται με 2 τρόπους: με ποτενσιόμετρο ή με παροχή μίας πολύ καλά σταθεροποιημένης τάσης, 0-9 V.
> Το ζήτημα είναι ότι όσο μεγαλύτερη μπορεί να είναι η τάση εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού, τόσο χειροτερεύουν οι επιδόσεις του. Για παράδειγμα, στο τροφοδοτικό των 1500 V, το Ripple είναι 2 mVp-p, ενώ σε αυτό με 3000 V, είναι 3 mVp-p. 
> Στο τροφοδοτικό των 1500 V, το μέγιστο ρεύμα κατανάλωσης είναι 2,5 mA, ενώ σε αυτό με 3000 V, είναι 1 mA κ.ο.κ. Και να σκεφτείς, ότι ενδεχομένως να θέλεις τάση μόνο 1060 V. Ακόμη, με τάση 1500 V και ρεύμα κατανάλωσης 2,5 mA, τον διαιρέτη τάσης μπορείς να τον φορτώσεις με 0,5 mA, ενώ για την πηγή των 3000 V, τα 0,5 mA είναι σχεδόν οριακή τιμή λειτουργίας. 
> Προσπάθησε να αγοράσεις το τροφοδοτικό των 1500 βολτ, 2,5 mA. Το άλλο το βλέπω μόνο ως λύση ανάγκης.
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη,

   σου βρηκα αυτο που θέλεις,

https://www.hivolt.de/fileadmin/hivolt/pdf/cpmt.pdf

https://www.bmisurplus.com/products/...ier-tube-cpmtn

δωσε εγκριση να το παρω!!!

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
Μάλλον, το τροφοδοτικό αυτό κάνει, ειδικότερα από πλευράς κατανάλωσης ρεύματος από την μπαταρία (περίπου 50 mA). Θέλει όμως πολύ σταθερή τάση (0-5 βολτ) για τον έλεγχο και ρύθμιση της υψηλής τάσης, της τάξης 0,01 %. 
Δε θα έβλαπτε να γνωρίζαμε και το συντελεστή σταθεροποίησης της παραγόμενης υψηλής τάσης. Η παράμετρος αυτή προσδιορίζεται θεωρώντας την τάση ελέγχου «απόλυτα σταθερή». Συντελεστής σταθεροποίησης περίπου 100, για τις δικές σου ανάγκες είναι ικανοποιητικός. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (06-05-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
> Μάλλον, το τροφοδοτικό αυτό κάνει, ειδικότερα από πλευράς κατανάλωσης ρεύματος από την μπαταρία (περίπου 50 mA). Θέλει όμως πολύ σταθερή τάση (0-5 βολτ) για τον έλεγχο και ρύθμιση της υψηλής τάσης, της τάξης 0,01 %. 
> Δε θα έβλαπτε να γνωρίζαμε και το συντελεστή σταθεροποίησης της παραγόμενης υψηλής τάσης. Η παράμετρος αυτή προσδιορίζεται θεωρώντας την τάση ελέγχου «απόλυτα σταθερή». Συντελεστής σταθεροποίησης περίπου 100, για τις δικές σου ανάγκες είναι ικανοποιητικός. 
> Βασίλειος.



καλησπερα Βασίλη,

   ριξε μια ματια και σε μια οικονομικότερη λυση.
Αυτο το τροφοδοτικο ειναι της σειραςε Ε20, 2κω , 1,5mA, εχει ομως 0,25% ripple 

http://http://www.eie-ic.com/Images/...CO/eseries.pdf

ελπιζω το εγχειρίδιο να είναι επαρκές

----------


## VaselPi

Δεν δουλεύει το λινκ.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (06-05-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Δεν δουλεύει το λινκ.
> Βασίλειος.



δοκιιμασε εδω

http://www.emcohighvoltage.com/datasheets/eseries.pdf

επισης, αν δεν το ανοιγει παλι, πανε στο επομ,ενο της επισης σελιδας τους και πατα επανω στο "datasheets"

http://www.emcohighvoltage.com/proportional/eseries.php

----------


## VaselPi

Δεν κάνει για τροφοδοσία του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Επιπλέον, έχει μεγάλη εσωτερική αντίσταση, μεγάλο ripple και μεγάλη κατανάλωση ρεύματος από την μπαταρία, περίπου 400 mA.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (07-05-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Δεν κάνει για τροφοδοσία του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Επιπλέον, έχει μεγάλη εσωτερική αντίσταση, μεγάλο ripple και μεγάλη κατανάλωση ρεύματος από την μπαταρία, περίπου 400 mA.
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη,

ψαχνω συνέχεια μηπως βρω καποιο μεταχειρισμένο τροφοδοτικο. Το ενα καλο που ειχαμε πει ειναι ασυμφορο - πανακριβο οχι η τιμη του αλλα τα λοιπα εξοδα του , φορος , μεταφορα χρηματων, μεταφορικα , για 32 ευρώ ζητάνε 40  ευρώ μονο για την μεταφορα χρηματων χαχα .....

το μοναδικο που υπαρχει μεχρι τωρα ειναι η λυση αναγκης που μου ειχες πει της Matsusada -3KV . 

ελπιζω να βγει κατι ακομη...

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
Τα τροφοδοτικά υψηλής τάσης που προορίζονται για την τροφοδοσία ενός φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή είναι συνήθως πολύ ακριβά, λόγω του ότι η παραγόμενη τάση πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλά σταθεροποιημένη, περίπου κατά 0,001 %. Για παράδειγμα, για τις ανάγκες της επιστημονικής έρευνας, η τιμή τους κυμαίνεται (κυμαινόταν) μεταξύ 2000 και 3000 ευρώ. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (10-06-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
> Τα τροφοδοτικά υψηλής τάσης που προορίζονται για την τροφοδοσία ενός φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή είναι συνήθως πολύ ακριβά, λόγω του ότι η παραγόμενη τάση πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλά σταθεροποιημένη, περίπου κατά 0,001 %. Για παράδειγμα, για τις ανάγκες της επιστημονικής έρευνας, η τιμή τους κυμαίνεται (κυμαινόταν) μεταξύ 2000 και 3000 ευρώ. 
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

  Γι'αυτό μου έδιναν τιμές υψηλές σε εταιρείες που κατασκευάζουν τέτοια τροφοδοτικά....

  Θα θελες να πάρω το matsusada των -3κν ή να περιμένω για κάτι άλλο?

Υπάρχει και ένα -1500ν αλλα εχει πολύ κακό voltage ripple δεν ξέρω Πόσο ακριβώς είναι.

----------


## VaselPi

_Θα θελες να πάρω το matsusada των -3κν ή να περιμένω για κάτι άλλο?_
_Υπάρχει και ένα -1500ν αλλα εχει πολύ κακό voltage ripple δεν ξέρω Πόσο ακριβώς είναι_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio 4*.

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Δεν μπορώ να σου πω ποίο τροφοδοτικό να αγοράσεις. Εσύ θα αποφασίσεις, ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες και τα σχεδιάσου. Αν το τροφοδοτικό το θέλεις επιτραπέζιο-το matsusada των -3κν είναι το κατάλληλο, αλλά έχει μεγάλη κατανάλωση λειτουργίας, περίπου 400 mA. Αν όμως τον θέλεις για φορητή λειτουργία, τα 400 mA γρήγορα θα σου αδειάσουν την μπαταρία. Εδώ είναι προτιμότερο το άλλο τροφοδοτικό, με κατανάλωση λειτουργίας περίπου 50-70 mA, με ripple 0,002%, ρεύμα υψηλής 1 mA και τάση υψηλής -1250 βολτ: το CPMTN της EMCO (του post 238 ). 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (10-06-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _Θα θελες να πάρω το matsusada των -3κν ή να περιμένω για κάτι άλλο?_
> _Υπάρχει και ένα -1500ν αλλα εχει πολύ κακό voltage ripple δεν ξέρω Πόσο ακριβώς είναι_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio 4*.
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Δεν μπορώ να σου πω ποίο τροφοδοτικό να αγοράσεις. Εσύ θα αποφασίσεις, ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες και τα σχεδιάσου. Αν το τροφοδοτικό το θέλεις επιτραπέζιο-το matsusada των -3κν είναι το κατάλληλο, αλλά έχει μεγάλη κατανάλωση λειτουργίας, περίπου 400 mA. Αν όμως τον θέλεις για φορητή λειτουργία, τα 400 mA γρήγορα θα σου αδειάσουν την μπαταρία. Εδώ είναι προτιμότερο το άλλο τροφοδοτικό, με κατανάλωση λειτουργίας περίπου 50-70 mA, με ripple 0,002%, ρεύμα υψηλής 1 mA και τάση υψηλής -1250 βολτ: το CPMTN της EMCO (του post 238 ). 
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπερα Βασίλη,

μολισ πηρα αυτο το τροφοδοτικο και θα ερθει την δευτερη βδομαδα, σε 10 μερες υπολογιζω

https://www.ebay.com/itm/254105867042

----------


## nio-4-

καλησπερα Βασίλη, 

μολις μου ηρθε το τροφοδοτικο υψηλης τασης αλλα βλεπω οτι ειναι αλλο!

model S3 - 15P μαλλον εχει εξοδο +15ΚV!!!!

........και η γκαντεμια συνεχιζεται!!!! 

δεν μπορουμε να το κανουμε με θετικη ταση ? ή να τροφοδοτησουμε αναποδα? δηλαδη το σασι - γειωση στην εισοδο του διαιρετη τασης του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη και τα -1,5κv που θα ρυθμισουμε μεσω της εισοδου τροφοδοσιας του στην γειωση του συστηματος μας?


https://www.matsusada.com/pdf/s.pdf


20190610_124222.jpg20190610_124218.jpg20190610_124225.jpg

----------


## VaselPi

_καλησπερα Βασίλη, 
μολις μου ηρθε το τροφοδοτικο υψηλης τασης αλλα βλεπω οτι ειναι αλλο!
model S3 - 15P μαλλον εχει εξοδο +15ΚV!!!!........και η γκαντεμια συνεχιζεται!!!! 
δεν μπορουμε να το κανουμε με θετικη ταση ? ή να τροφοδοτησουμε αναποδα? δηλαδη το σασι - γειωση στην εισοδο του διαιρετη τασης του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη και τα -1,5κv που θα ρυθμισουμε μεσω της εισοδου τροφοδοσιας του στην γειωση του συστηματος μας?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio 4.*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Όπως παρατηρείς σωστά: «η γκαντεμιά συνεχίζεται».
Τίποτα δεν μπορεί να γίνει με ατό το τροφοδοτικό, όταν επρόκειτο για τροφοδοσία ενός φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Οι παράμετροί του είναι 2 τάξεις μεγέθους χειρότεροι από τους αναγκαίους και ζητούμενους. Πρέπει να παραγγείλεις το σωστό τροφοδοτικό, δηλαδή αυτό που ήθελες στα 1500 βολτ αρνητικής τάσης. Το μεταλλικό του κέλυφος (ο θετικός πόλος) πρέπει να είναι γειωμένο! 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> _καλησπερα Βασίλη, 
> μολις μου ηρθε το τροφοδοτικο υψηλης τασης αλλα βλεπω οτι ειναι αλλο!
> model S3 - 15P μαλλον εχει εξοδο +15ΚV!!!!........και η γκαντεμια συνεχιζεται!!!! 
> δεν μπορουμε να το κανουμε με θετικη ταση ? ή να τροφοδοτησουμε αναποδα? δηλαδη το σασι - γειωση στην εισοδο του διαιρετη τασης του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη και τα -1,5κv που θα ρυθμισουμε μεσω της εισοδου τροφοδοσιας του στην γειωση του συστηματος μας?_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio 4.*
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Όπως παρατηρείς σωστά: «η γκαντεμιά συνεχίζεται».
> Τίποτα δεν μπορεί να γίνει με ατό το τροφοδοτικό, όταν επρόκειτο για τροφοδοσία ενός φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Οι παράμετροί του είναι 2 τάξεις μεγέθους χειρότεροι από τους αναγκαίους και ζητούμενους. Πρέπει να παραγγείλεις το σωστό τροφοδοτικό, δηλαδή αυτό που ήθελες στα 1500 βολτ αρνητικής τάσης. Το μεταλλικό του κέλυφος (ο θετικός πόλος) πρέπει να είναι γειωμένο! 
> Βασίλειος.



καλησπέρα Βασίλη

τάχιστα απο το μεσημερι κιολας ειδα αυτο το οποίο έχει τα χαρακτηριστικα που χρειαζονται και στην καταναλωση 

σου στελνω να δεις και εσυ 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/BERTAN-PMT-...c059%7Ciid%3A1


εδω ειναι τα datasheests , θα σου πεταξει ενα pdf αρχειο

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...X3F2ujA8wVfzpL

----------


## VaselPi

Δεν είχα δουλέψει με αυτού του είδους τροφοδοτικά. Αλλά αυτός, των 0 to 2V, PN, 0 to 2 mA, Ripple 2 mV στα 2 mA, βλέπω να έχει τα κατάλληλα χαρακτηριστικά. Στην κατανάλωση 200 μΑ, που περίπου έχεις, το Ripple αναμένεται να είναι 0,2 mV, που είναι μικρό. Έχει όμως το "κουσούρι" της μεγάλης κατανάλωσης (400 mA) ρεύματος από την μπαταρία.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (14-06-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Δεν είχα δουλέψει με αυτού του είδους τροφοδοτικά. Αλλά αυτός, των 0 to 2V, PN, 0 to 2 mA, Ripple 2 mV στα 2 mA, βλέπω να έχει τα κατάλληλα χαρακτηριστικά. Στην κατανάλωση 200 μΑ, που περίπου έχεις, το Ripple αναμένεται να είναι 0,2 mV, που είναι μικρό. Έχει όμως το "κουσούρι" της μεγάλης κατανάλωσης (400 mA) ρεύματος από την μπαταρία.
> Βασίλειος.



καλημερα Βασίλη,

προσπαθω να παρω αυτο το τροφοδοτικο, το ειχαμε δει ειπες οτι κανει 


σκεφτομαι οτι μπορει να ειμαστε οριακα με το -1250V , τι λες?

https://www.bmisurplus.com/products/...ier-tube-cpmtn

οποτε αυξανοντας την υψηλη ταση θα αυξηθει και το υψος παλμου καθε ενέργειας σε υψηλοτερες τασεις αρα και οι μικροτερες ενεργειες που θελουμε θα ειναι ποιο ευδιακριτες σωστα?

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
Θέλεις τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης, (CPMTN, -1250 V, 1 mA), πολύ μεγάλης σταθερότητας, πολύ μικρού Ripple (0,002%), μικρής αντίστασης εξόδου (< 0,003 %, Full load), αλλά και μικρής κατανάλωσης ρεύματος από την μπαταρία, περίπου 50-70 mA. Όλα αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά τα βλέπω στο τροφοδοτικό που επισυνάπτεις στο pdf του ποστ 238, το πρώτο. Αν δεν μπορείς να αγοράσεις αυτό το τροφοδοτικό, ψάξε για κάτι παρόμοιο. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (29-06-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> Θέλεις τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης, (CPMTN, -1250 V, 1 mA), πολύ μεγάλης σταθερότητας, πολύ μικρού Ripple (0,002%), μικρής αντίστασης εξόδου (< 0,003 %, Full load), αλλά και μικρής κατανάλωσης ρεύματος από την μπαταρία, περίπου 50-70 mA. Όλα αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά τα βλέπω στο τροφοδοτικό που επισυνάπτεις στο pdf του ποστ 238, το πρώτο. Αν δεν μπορείς να αγοράσεις αυτό το τροφοδοτικό, ψάξε για κάτι παρόμοιο. 
> Βασίλειος.



καλημέρα Βασίλη,

  Ναι είναι γεγονός κατάφερα και παρήγγειλα από Αμερική μετά κόπων και βασάνων το πολυπόθυτο τροφοδοτικό με τα εξείς χαρακτηρηστικα

DC/DC CONVERTER,
0 TO +1.25KV,
5 PIN Module IC,

Power 1
Output Voltage 0 to +/-1250V
Vin-prog. 0 to +5V
Vin +12V

FEATURES:
- Miniature Size
-Very Low Ripple
-External Gain Adjust
-0 to 100% Programmable Output
-Low Power Draw
-Steel Case with Isolated Ground
-Wide Input Voltage Range
-Excellent EMI/RFI Shielding
-PCB Mountable

APPLICATIONS:
-Photomultiplier Tubes
-Avalanche Photodiodes
-Piezo Devices
-Precision Lenses
-Electrophoresis.             

επισυνάπτω και φωτό του , είναι αυτό που είχαμε δει και παλαιότερα .

θα έρθει γρήγορα σε 10 μέρες υπολογίζω και το βασικο, να προσεξω τις συνδέσεις αν και πιστεύω οτι έχουν short protection circuit για τα ευλογημένα χερακια σαν και τα δικα μου χαχαα

58232.jpg

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> Θέλεις τροφοδοτικό υψηλής τάσης, (CPMTN, -1250 V, 1 mA), πολύ μεγάλης σταθερότητας, πολύ μικρού Ripple (0,002%), μικρής αντίστασης εξόδου (< 0,003 %, Full load), αλλά και μικρής κατανάλωσης ρεύματος από την μπαταρία, περίπου 50-70 mA. Όλα αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά τα βλέπω στο τροφοδοτικό που επισυνάπτεις στο pdf του ποστ 238, το πρώτο. Αν δεν μπορείς να αγοράσεις αυτό το τροφοδοτικό, ψάξε για κάτι παρόμοιο. 
> Βασίλειος.



  Μόλις μου ήρθε και το έχω στα χέρια μου το καταπληκτικο αυτο τροφοδοτικο  που επισύναψα τα στοιχεια του στο προηγούμενο ποστ ,θα προχωρήσω στην τροφοδοσια του και την συνδεση και τροφοδοσια της λυχνιας, αν εχεις κατι να μου πεις θα το ακουγα με τα χαρας

 ενα θεματακι με τηνη τροφοδοσια μονο, τι θα πρεπει να δώσω? 5v σταθερα ή να δωσω μεταβαλλόμενη τάση? και συνδέονται στο 1 και 3 αντίστοιχα??

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Συγχαρητήρια για την αγορά της πηγής υψηλής τάσης.

*1.* Για να τη λειτουργήσεις την πηγή, θέλεις 2 χαμηλές τάσεις: η μία, μεταξύ 11,5 και 16 V (έστω 12 V), ενώ η άλλη, των 5 V, πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλά σταθεροποιημένη. Υποθέτω, ότι 2 βαθμίδες σταθεροποίησης με LM είναι αρκετές. Η πρώτη, στα 12 V, ενώ η δεύτερη βαθμίδα, στα 5 βολτ, με τα οποία θα τροφοδοτήσεις ένα πολύστροφο ποτενσιόμετρο του 1 κΩ. Έτσι, στο δρομέα του ποτενσιόμετρου την τάση θα μπορείς να τη μεταβάλλεις από 0 έως 5 V, την οποία στη συνέχεια θα οδηγήσεις στο σημείο CONTROL, για να μεταβάλλεις την υψηλή τάση της πηγής. 

*2.* Για καλό και για κακό, μην τροφοδοτείς το διαιρέτη του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή άμεσα, αλλά μέσω μίας ωμικής αντίστασης προστασίας, στην οποία θα «θυσιάσεις» 50 από τα 1250 V. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, η κατανάλωση του διαιρέτη είναι 180 μΑ. Συνεπώς, η αντίσταση προστασίας πρέπει να είναι: 50V/180μΑ = 0,28 ΜΩ ή 280 κΩ.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Συγχαρητήρια για την αγορά της πηγής υψηλής τάσης.
> 
> *1.* Για να τη λειτουργήσεις την πηγή, θέλεις 2 χαμηλές τάσεις: η μία, μεταξύ 11,5 και 16 V (έστω 12 V), ενώ η άλλη, των 5 V, πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλά σταθεροποιημένη. Υποθέτω, ότι 2 βαθμίδες σταθεροποίησης με LM είναι αρκετές. Η πρώτη, στα 12 V, ενώ η δεύτερη βαθμίδα, στα 5 βολτ, με τα οποία θα τροφοδοτήσεις ένα πολύστροφο ποτενσιόμετρο του 1 κΩ. Έτσι, στο δρομέα του ποτενσιόμετρου την τάση θα μπορείς να τη μεταβάλλεις από 0 έως 5 V, την οποία στη συνέχεια θα οδηγήσεις στο σημείο CONTROL, για να μεταβάλλεις την υψηλή τάση της πηγής. 
> 
> *2.* Για καλό και για κακό, μην τροφοδοτείς το διαιρέτη του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή άμεσα, αλλά μέσω μίας ωμικής αντίστασης προστασίας, στην οποία θα «θυσιάσεις» 50 από τα 1250 V. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, η κατανάλωση του διαιρέτη είναι 180 μΑ. Συνεπώς, η αντίσταση προστασίας πρέπει να είναι: 50V/180μΑ = 0,28 ΜΩ ή 280 κΩ.
> Βασίλειος.



καλησπέρα Βασίλη,


1. εχω προβλημα με τους σταθεροποιητες τασεις , εβαλα εναν πυκνωτη ηλεκτρολυτικο 1μF στην εισοδο, τον MC7812 μετα τον L7805 που τον τροφοδοτω απο την εισοδο 16v(τροφοδοτικο που μ ειχες πει) ή 24v (μπαταριες) και εξοδο ο καθενας εναν πυκνωτη 0.22μF και εχω μεγαλη πτωση τασης μολις συνδεω το πλακετακι που εκανα

2. Επίσης , το ποντεσιόμετρο του τροφοδοτικου υψηλής είναι ουτε μιας στροφης!!! ελπιζω να μην με παιδεψει για να παρουμε μετρησεις στις διαφορες τασεις

----------


## VaselPi

_1. εχω προβλημα με τους σταθεροποιητες τασεις , εβαλα εναν πυκνωτη ηλεκτρολυτικο 1μF στην εισοδο, τον MC7812 μετα τον L7805 που τον τροφοδοτω απο την εισοδο 16v(τροφοδοτικο που μ ειχες πει) ή 24v (μπαταριες) και εξοδο ο καθενας εναν πυκνωτη 0.22μF και εχω μεγαλη πτωση τασης μολις συνδεω το πλακετακι που εκανα_

_2. Επίσης , το ποντεσιόμετρο του τροφοδοτικου υψηλής είναι ουτε μιας στροφης!!! ελπιζω να μην με παιδεψει για να παρουμε μετρησεις στις διαφορες τασεις_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4*.

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.

Το *1* - δεν το καταλαβαίνω. 
Μελλοντικά, τα 24 V θα παραχθούν με 2 μπαταρίες των 12 V, σε σύνδεση σειράς. Τα 24 V ξέχνα τα προσωρινά, διότι θα τα χρησιμοποιήσεις μόνο για την τροφοδοσία του προ ενισχυτή των παλμών. Σε αυτή τη φάση αρκεί να έχεις τάση των 12 V.
Για να παραχθούν τα 12 V, πρέπει να έχεις ένα τροφοδοτικό που παράγει, για παράδειγμα, τάση 18 V, αλλά ικανό να παρέχει ρεύμα έως 1 Α. Το σημείο αυτό πρόσεξέ το, διότι ενδεχομένως αυτό να προκαλεί τη μεγάλη πτώση τάσης από ένα ρεύμα περίπου 50 - 60 mA, που δεν είναι μεγάλο. 
Για να τεθεί σε λειτουργία η πηγή υψηλής τάσης, πρέπει να της εφαρμόσεις 2 τάσεις. Τη μία, θα την εφαρμόσεις στο σημείο τροφοδοσίας της, δηλαδή εκεί όπου η πηγή υψηλής τάσης δέχεται τάση τροφοδοσίας από 11,5 έως 16 V. Για την τροφοδοσία, 12 V αρκούν, ενώ για το CONTROL της υψηλής τάσης, αρκούν τα 5 V.
Από τα 18 V του τροφοδοτικού, με ένα LM δημιουργείς τη σταθεροποιημένη τάση στα 12 V, με τα οποία τροφοδοτείς την πηγή υψηλής τάσης (τα 12 V τα οδηγείς στο σημείο που δέχεται τάση από 11,5 έως 16 V). Εδώ η κατανάλωση ρεύματος από το δωδεκάβολτο LM αναμένεται να είναι περίπου 50-70 mA.
Τα 5 V θα τα παράγεις από τα σταθεροποιημένα 12 V, του πρώτου LM. 
Τελικά, το κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας θα είναι: Τροφοδοτικό στα 18 V (1 Α) - LM στα 12 V - LM στα 5 V.  

Στο *2*, το ποτενσιόμετρο πρέπει να είναι πολλών στροφών! Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση αχρηστεύονται οι 2 σταθεροποιητές τάσης. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (11-07-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Μελλοντικά, τα 24 V θα παραχθούν με 2 μπαταρίες των 12 V, σε σύνδεση σειράς. Τα 24 V ξέχνα τα προσωρινά, διότι θα τα χρησιμοποιήσεις μόνο για την τροφοδοσία του προ ενισχυτή των παλμών. Σε αυτή τη φάση αρκεί να έχεις τάση των 12 V.
> Για να παραχθούν τα 12 V, πρέπει να έχεις ένα τροφοδοτικό που παράγει, για παράδειγμα, τάση 18 V, αλλά ικανό να παρέχει ρεύμα έως 1 Α. Το σημείο αυτό πρόσεξέ το, διότι ενδεχομένως αυτό να προκαλεί τη μεγάλη πτώση τάσης από ένα ρεύμα περίπου 50 - 60 mA, που δεν είναι μεγάλο. 
> Για να τεθεί σε λειτουργία η πηγή υψηλής τάσης, πρέπει να της εφαρμόσεις 2 τάσεις. Τη μία, θα την εφαρμόσεις στο σημείο τροφοδοσίας της, δηλαδή εκεί όπου η πηγή υψηλής τάσης δέχεται τάση τροφοδοσίας από 11,5 έως 16 V. Για την τροφοδοσία, 12 V αρκούν, ενώ για το CONTROL της υψηλής τάσης, αρκούν τα 5 V.
> Από τα 18 V του τροφοδοτικού, με ένα LM δημιουργείς τη σταθεροποιημένη τάση στα 12 V, με τα οποία τροφοδοτείς την πηγή υψηλής τάσης (τα 12 V τα οδηγείς στο σημείο που δέχεται τάση από 11,5 έως 16 V). Εδώ η κατανάλωση ρεύματος από το δωδεκάβολτο LM αναμένεται να είναι περίπου 50-70 mA.
> Τα 5 V θα τα παράγεις από τα σταθεροποιημένα 12 V, του πρώτου LM. 
> Τελικά, το κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας θα είναι: Τροφοδοτικό στα 18 V (1 Α) - LM στα 12 V - LM στα 5 V.  
> 
> Στο *2*, το ποτενσιόμετρο πρέπει να είναι πολλών στροφών! Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση αχρηστεύονται οι 2 σταθεροποιητές τάσης. 
> Βασίλειος.



καλησπέρα Βασίλη,

   μπορεις να κανεις σχηματικο? ή αν μπορεις να βρεις κατι απο ιντερνετ σε εικονα , ενα λινκ να ποσταρεις γιατι δεν μπορω να το κανω, εκτος απο σταθεροποιητες πρεπει να βαλω και πυκνωτυες και αντιστασεις σε εισοδους και εξοδους των σταθεροποιητων?

 πρεπει να δω και τα αμπερ, 1 Α μπερ μπορει μονο η 12βολτη μολυβδου που εχω να παραξει , οι αλλες 2 που εχω ειναι 0,3 Αh 

εχω και τα LM317 +/- που δεν ξερω ποσα αμπερ τραβανε μου ειχες πει και εχω κανει με τροφοδοσια δυκτιου με μετασχηματιστην 220/12(5W) και γεφυρα

----------


## nio-4-

> Για να παραχθούν τα 12 V, πρέπει να έχεις ένα τροφοδοτικό που παράγει, για παράδειγμα, τάση 18 V, αλλά ικανό να παρέχει ρεύμα έως 1 Α. Το σημείο αυτό πρόσεξέ το, διότι ενδεχομένως αυτό να προκαλεί τη μεγάλη πτώση τάσης από ένα ρεύμα περίπου 50 - 60 mA, που δεν είναι μεγάλο. 
> 
> Τελικά, το κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας θα είναι: Τροφοδοτικό στα 18 V (1 Α) - LM στα 12 V - LM στα 5 V.  
> 
> Βασίλειος.





Βασιλη, 

  SOSSSSSSSOSSSSSSSOSSSSSSSOSSSSSS

εβαλα την μπαταρια μολυβδου 12v/1,2 Ah που εχω (οχι τις 2 12v/0,3Ah , που με αυτες ειδα και εγραψα το προηγουμενο ποστ και μαλλον απο τις μπαταριες εχόταν ο ηχος σαν να τιγανιζει καποιος ψινοταν το οξυ των μπαταριων χαχα )

και ειδα -μετρησα τωρα οτι τραβαει το συστημα μου με τους 2 σταθερροποιητες χωρις την συνδεση στην πηγη το ρευμα εντασης 3,8 Α αν το πιστευεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Σκέφτομαι να βάλω μια αντίσταση τούβλο 18Ω 10w που έχω και να σταματήσω το φούρνο που έκανα! Τι άλλο πρόβλημα θα μου βγει????

τι να κανω????????????????????  :Confused1:  :W00t:  :Cursing:

----------


## VaselPi

_SOSSSSSSSOSSSSSSSOSSSSSSSOSSSSSS_
_εβαλα την μπαταρια μολυβδου 12v/1,2 Ah που εχω (οχι τις 2 12v/0,3Ah , που με αυτες ειδα και εγραψα το προηγουμενο ποστ και μαλλον απο τις μπαταριες εχόταν ο ηχος σαν να τιγανιζει καποιος ψινοταν το οξυ των μπαταριων χαχα )
και ειδα -μετρησα τωρα οτι τραβαει το συστημα μου με τους 2 σταθερροποιητες χωρις την συνδεση στην πηγη το ρευμα εντασης 3,8 Α αν το πιστευεις!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Σκέφτομαι να βάλω μια αντίσταση τούβλο 18Ω 10w που έχω και να σταματήσω το φούρνο που έκανα! Τι άλλο πρόβλημα θα μου βγει????
τι να κανω?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4*.

Μάλλον, κάποιο πρόβλημα έχουν οι σταθεροποιητές. 
Αν δουλεύεις με τη 12-βολτη μπαταρία, προσπάθησε πρώτα να παράγεις τα 5 V, δίχως «κάτι να βράζει». Δίχως φορτίο, ένας σωστός σταθεροποιητής καταναλώνει μόνο μερικά mA. Το σημείο CONTROL καταναλώνει ρεύμα μικρότερο από 0,1 mA, που μπορεί να θεωρηθεί μηδέν. Επομένως, ο σταθεροποιητής των 5 V ουσιαστικά λειτουργεί δίχως φορτίο, αν εξαιρέσουμε τα 5 mA που καταναλώνει το ποτενσιόμετρο (1 κΩ) πολλών στροφών.
Όταν καταφέρεις τα 5 V, εφάρμοσε 1,00 V στο CONTROL και στη συνέχεια, μέσω ενός «τούβλου» 10 Ω, εφάρμοσε τα 12 V της μπαταρίας στο σημείο τροφοδοσίας της πηγής υψηλής τάσης (είναι το σημείο που δέχεται τάση από 11,5 έως 16 V). 
Αν όλα πάνε καλά, στο τούβλο πρέπει να έχεις πτώση τάσης περίπου 0,5 V. Αυτό θα σημαίνει ότι με τροφοδοσία 11,5 V, η πηγή καταναλώνει περίπου 50 mA, που είναι νορμάλ. Αν η πηγή καταναλώνει ρεύμα πολύ μεγαλύτερο, τότε ή είναι προβληματική ή κάτι δεν κάνεις σωστά.
Με 1,00 V στο CONTROL και 11,5 V στην τροφοδοσία, στην έξοδο της πηγής υψηλής τάσης η τάση αναμένεται να είναι 250 V. Με τάση 5,00 V στο CONTROL, η τάση εξόδου της πηγής αναμένεται να είναι 1250 V. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (16-07-19)

----------


## nio-4-

Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

   Το ποντεσιομετρο πρέπει να συνδεθεί Γεφυρώνοντας το ένα άκρο του και τη μεσαία λήψη στην εξοδο του σταθετοποιητη στα +5v και  το αλλο άκρο στην γείωση ? Σαν να συνδέω εν σειρά αντίσταση? Έβαλα και 300ΚΩ μετά το ποντεσιομετρο και πριν την σύνδεση στην τροφοδοσία της υψηλής τάσης στην ακιδα CONTROL όπως (280KΩ ) μου είχες πει.

Απλά τώρα θα ξανακολλησω αλλους 2 σταθεροποιητές σε άλλη διατριτη γιατί μάλλον κάηκαν οι άλλοι και ρωτώ για την σύνδεση ποντεσιομετρο.

Επίσης όλα καλά στη  breadboard , παίρνω τις τάσεις που θελουμε

Ένα μικρό θεματάκι με την ακρίβεια έχω, με τον 1GΒ probe που έχω παίρνω ταση στο πολύπλευρο μου το VICHY vc97 , -10,16 v ενώ χωρίς τον probe -1247 v . Έχω βρει έναν υπολογοσμο στο διαδίκτυο που σχετίζεται και με την αντίσταση του οργάνου και την ακρίβεια του και την αντίσταση εν σειρά του 1GΩ probe αλλά δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς,  αν θέλεις να ψάξω να το βρω.
Ουσιαστικά είναι -10,16 v = -1160 v αν δεν κάνω λαθος

----------


## nio-4-

Βασίλη καλησπέρα, 

Έκανα να τη νέα πακέτα σταθεροποιητων όπως είχες πει και στην έξοδο των 5v σύνδεσα εν σειρά το 1ΚΩ ποντεσιομετρο γεφυρώνοντας το ένα άκρο με την μεσαία λήψη και το αλλο άκρο το συνδεσα με τις 2 εν σειρά 150ΚΩ αντιστάσεις για να κάνω την 280ΚΩ πριν συνδέσω την ρυθμιζόμενη ταση. Εν κενό δεν υπάρχει μείωση τάσης φαντάζομαι γιατί δεν συνδέω κατανάλωση-τον διαιρετη τάσης του φωτοπολλαπλασιστη. 

Τι κάνω τώρα,? Να συνδέσω την λυχνία? Στα -1000ν να τελειώνουμε?

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
1. Για σιγουριά, μέτρα την υψηλή τάση άμεσα, δίχως το προμπ. 
Αν κάνεις χρήση του προμπ, την ένδειξη του οργάνου, που έχει αντίσταση εισόδου 10 ΜΩ, πρέπει να την πολλαπλασιάζεις στον παράγοντά: 

(1000 ΜΩ+ 10 ΜΩ)/10 ΜΩ = 101. 

2. Σε γενικές γραμμές, πρέπει να συναρμολογήσεις το παρακάτω κύκλωμα:
Βασίλειος.

1nio4.png

----------

nio-4- (15-07-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
> 1. Για σιγουριά, μέτρα την υψηλή τάση άμεσα, δίχως το προμπ. 
> Αν κάνεις χρήση του προμπ, την ένδειξη του οργάνου, που έχει αντίσταση εισόδου 10 ΜΩ, πρέπει να την πολλαπλασιάζεις στον παράγοντά: 
> 
> (1000 ΜΩ+ 10 ΜΩ)/10 ΜΩ = 101. 
> 
> 2. Σε γενικές γραμμές, πρέπει να συναρμολογήσεις το παρακάτω κύκλωμα:
> Βασίλειος.
> 
> 1nio4.png



Βασίλη Καλησπέρα,

  ειμαι ετοιμος και περιμενω οδηγίες!!!!

(μια μικροαλλαγη στο ποντεσιομετρο εκανα ολα οκ!!!)

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
*1.* Το δικό σου κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας της πηγής υψηλής τάσης ενδεχομένως να διαφέρει από αυτό που σου είχα επισυνάψει στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα. Αν διαφέρει, θα ήθελα να γνωρίζω τις όποιες διαφορές.

*2.* Στο κύκλωμά μου, δεν σχεδίασα την αντίσταση «τούβλο» των 10 Ω, που μπορεί να μπει σε σειρά προς το σημείο τροφοδοσίας της πηγής. Εσύ όμως, βάλε την, προκειμένου από την πτώση τάσης σε αυτήν να μετρήσεις την κατανάλωση ρεύματος από την πηγή. Έτσι, στο CONTROL εφάρμοσε τάση 1,00 V και δες αν η παραγόμενη υψηλή τάση είναι 250 V. 

*3.* Αν η πηγή υψηλής τάσης είναι εντάξει, με 12 V τροφοδοσία, αυτή πρέπει να παράγει 250 V και θα καταναλώνει περίπου 50 mΑ. Περίπου 50 mΑ θα καταναλώνει και όταν θα παράγει και 1250 V, αλλά δίχως φορτίο. Τα 50 mΑ κατανάλωσης θα αυξηθούν περίπου κατά 10 mΑ, όταν τα 1250 V τα εφαρμόσεις στο διαιρέτη τάσης του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. 

*4.* Όταν κάνεις αυτόν τον έλεγχο, τις τάσεις στην πηγή να τις εφαρμόζεις με την εξής σειρά:
Πρώτα εφαρμόζεις την τάση στο CONTROL, και μόνο μετά, την τάση τροφοδοσίας. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (16-07-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
> *1.* Το δικό σου κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας της πηγής υψηλής τάσης ενδεχομένως να διαφέρει από αυτό που σου είχα επισυνάψει στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα. Αν διαφέρει, θα ήθελα να γνωρίζω τις όποιες διαφορές.
> 
> *2.* Στο κύκλωμά μου, δεν σχεδίασα την αντίσταση «τούβλο» των 10 Ω, που μπορεί να μπει σε σειρά προς το σημείο τροφοδοσίας της πηγής. Εσύ όμως, βάλε την, προκειμένου από την πτώση τάσης σε αυτήν να μετρήσεις την κατανάλωση ρεύματος από την πηγή. Έτσι, στο CONTROL εφάρμοσε τάση 1,00 V και δες αν η παραγόμενη υψηλή τάση είναι 250 V. 
> 
> *3.* Αν η πηγή υψηλής τάσης είναι εντάξει, με 12 V τροφοδοσία, αυτή πρέπει να παράγει 250 V και θα καταναλώνει περίπου 50 mΑ. Περίπου 50 mΑ θα καταναλώνει και όταν θα παράγει και 1250 V, αλλά δίχως φορτίο. Τα 50 mΑ κατανάλωσης θα αυξηθούν περίπου κατά 10 mΑ, όταν τα 1250 V τα εφαρμόσεις στο διαιρέτη τάσης του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. 
> 
> *4.* Όταν κάνεις αυτόν τον έλεγχο, τις τάσεις στην πηγή να τις εφαρμόζεις με την εξής σειρά:
> Πρώτα εφαρμόζεις την τάση στο CONTROL, και μόνο μετά, την τάση τροφοδοσίας. 
> Βασίλειος.



1. Ή ταση τροφοδοσία έρχεται από την 12ν /1,3Αh μπαταρία που για την ακρίβεια ειναι 11,30v περίπου και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. 
Θα πρέπει να εφαρμόσω της 12χ2= 24v /0,3Ah μπαταρίες που έχω (γιατι χρειαζόμασταν μεγαλύτερη ταση ...)ή δεν χρειάζεται?

2.χωρίς να βάλω το τούβλο παίρνω ότι υπολόγισες!!! Στο 1ν έχω έξοδο  -250ν

3. Με η χωρίς  το τούβλο στην είσοδο στο ΣΥΝ της μπαταρίας μολυβδου εν σειρά ,το ψηφιακό πολύμετρο δεν μπορεί να μετρησει τιμές έντασης ρεύματος από την μπαταρία στον πρώτο, 12ν σταθεροποίηση κ κατ επέκταση σε όλο το σύστημα. 
 Με το αναλογικό οργανακι μου στην κλίμακα των 50mA max η βελόνα τερματίζει ενώ στην κλίμακα των 500mA η βελόνα δεν κινείται φυλο....

Οπότε το τούβλο μπορούμε να το αποφύγουμε,  βλέπω δουλεύουν όλα ιδανικά. 

Να αποσυνδεσω τον προενισχυτη και να τροφοδότησω τον διαιρετη τάσης ή δεν χρειάζεται? Εκεί μετράω κατευθείαν από το + της μπαταρίας την κατανάλωση ρεύματος?

----------


## VaselPi

_1. Ή ταση τροφοδοσία έρχεται από την 12ν /1,3Αh μπαταρία που για την ακρίβεια ειναι 11,30v περίπου και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα._ 
_Θα πρέπει να εφαρμόσω της 12χ2= 24v /0,3Ah μπαταρίες που έχω (γιατι χρειαζόμασταν μεγαλύτερη ταση ...)ή δεν χρειάζεται?
2.χωρίς να βάλω το τούβλο παίρνω ότι υπολόγισες!!! Στο 1ν έχω έξοδο -250ν
3. Με η χωρίς το τούβλο στην είσοδο στο ΣΥΝ της μπαταρίας μολυβδου εν σειρά ,το ψηφιακό πολύμετρο δεν μπορεί να μετρησει τιμές έντασης ρεύματος από την μπαταρία στον πρώτο, 12ν σταθεροποίηση κ κατ επέκταση σε όλο το σύστημα. 
Με το αναλογικό οργανακι μου στην κλίμακα των 50mA max η βελόνα τερματίζει ενώ στην κλίμακα των 500mA η βελόνα δεν κινείται φυλο....
Οπότε το τούβλο μπορούμε να το αποφύγουμε, βλέπω δουλεύουν όλα ιδανικά. 
Να αποσυνδεσω τον προενισχυτη και να τροφοδότησω τον διαιρετη τάσης ή δεν χρειάζεται? Εκεί μετράω κατευθείαν από το + της μπαταρίας την κατανάλωση ρεύματος?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio 4.*

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
*1*. Σε αυτή τη φάση, προέχει να μελετηθεί η πηγή υψηλής τάσης. Οπότε, ξέχνα για λίγο τα 24 V και τον προ ενισχυτή. 

*2*. Είναι πρόβλημα όταν η μπαταρία παράγει 11,3 V! Ή είναι «ψόφια» ή είναι σκάρτη. Η σωστή και φορτισμένη μπαταρία παράγει τάση λίγο υψηλότερη από 12 V. Επομένως, άλλαξε την μπαταρία. Στην πηγή, η εφαρμοζόμενη τάση τροφοδοσίας πρέπει να είναι πάνω από 11,5 V. 

*3*. Τα 10 Ωμ - σύνδεσέ τα! Δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι «τούβλο». Τα Βαττ που εκλύονται στα 10 Ωμ είναι: Ρ = 0,5Vx0,05A = 0,025 W. Οπότε, μία απλή αντίσταση των 10 Ωμ, του 1 W, τα 0,025 W τα καλύπτει 4 φορές. 

*5*. Σκοπός της όλης μελέτης της πηγής είναι να δεις αν τηρούνται η προδιαγραφές της κατασκευάστριας εταιρείας: 
Α) Αν τηρείται η αναλογία τάσης CONTROL -  τάσης εξόδου. 
Β) Πόσο είναι το ρεύμα κατανάλωσης της πηγής μέ και δίχως φορτίο, δηλαδή μέ και δίχως τον διαιρέτη τάσης του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. 

*6.* Στον 12-βολτο σταθεροποιητή, η εφαρμοζόμενη τάση πρέπει να είναι πάνω από 15 V! Για παράδειγμα, 18 V.

*7*. Στη θέση σου, σε αυτήν τη φάση δε θα ταλαιπωρούσα την 12-βολτη μπαταρία, αλλά θα συναρμολογούσα το κύκλωμα με 2 σταθεροποιητές, στα 12 και 5 V, όπως στο κύκλωμα που σου είχα προτείνει. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (16-07-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
> *1*. Σε αυτή τη φάση, προέχει να μελετηθεί η πηγή υψηλής τάσης. Οπότε, ξέχνα για λίγο τα 24 V και τον προ ενισχυτή. 
> 
> *2*. Είναι πρόβλημα όταν η μπαταρία παράγει 11,3 V! Ή είναι «ψόφια» ή είναι σκάρτη. Η σωστή και φορτισμένη μπαταρία παράγει τάση λίγο υψηλότερη από 12 V. Επομένως, άλλαξε την μπαταρία. Στην πηγή, η εφαρμοζόμενη τάση τροφοδοσίας πρέπει να είναι πάνω από 11,5 V. 
> 
> *3*. Τα 10 Ωμ - σύνδεσέ τα! Δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι «τούβλο». Τα Βαττ που εκλύονται στα 10 Ωμ είναι: Ρ = 0,5Vx0,05A = 0,025 W. Οπότε, μία απλή αντίσταση των 10 Ωμ, του 1 W, τα 0,025 W τα καλύπτει 4 φορές. 
> 
> *5*. Σκοπός της όλης μελέτης της πηγής είναι να δεις αν τηρούνται η προδιαγραφές της κατασκευάστριας εταιρείας: 
> Α) Αν τηρείται η αναλογία τάσης CONTROL -  τάσης εξόδου. 
> ...



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη,

   συνδέω τότε τις δύο μπαταρίες των 12v/0,3 Αh εν σειρα και εχω μια καλη ταση πανω απο 18 v , 24v οποτε ειμαι μια χαρα οκ?


10 Ω δεν εχω, εχω μια στα 15Ω και μια στα  18Ω να διευκρινύσω.... την συνδέω πριν τον πρωτο σταθεροποιητή των 12 v? απο το + τις μπαταρίας? ή πρίν τα 12v της πηγής υψηλής τάσης? (μππερδευτηκα)

το 5 Α τηρείιται
το 5 Β το βρίσκω αν μετρήσω απο την μπαταρία πριν τους σταθεροποιητές ολοκληρο το ρευμα σωστα?


συνδέοντας εν σειρα μια μικρη αντισταση περι τα 10Ω δεν μπορει το ψηφιακο πολυμετρο να μετρησει ενταση ρευματος και το ανανλογικο  που εχω τερματιζει η βελόνα και στο χ500mA στην εν κενό λειτουργία  με control voltage 1V => -250v H.V. output

θα βγαλω τον προενισχυτη και θα μετρησω ....

----------


## VaselPi

_συνδέω τότε τις δύο μπαταρίες των 12v/0,3 Αh εν σειρα και εχω μια καλη ταση πανω απο 18 v , 24v οποτε ειμαι μια χαρα οκ?_
_10 Ω δεν εχω, εχω μια στα 15Ω και μια στα 18Ω να διευκρινύσω.... την συνδέω πριν τον πρωτο σταθεροποιητή των 12 v? απο το + τις μπαταρίας? ή πρίν τα 12v της πηγής υψηλής τάσης? (μππερδευτηκα)
το 5 Α τηρείιται
το 5 Β το βρίσκω αν μετρήσω απο την μπαταρία πριν τους σταθεροποιητές ολοκληρο το ρευμα σωστα?
συνδέοντας εν σειρα μια μικρη αντισταση περι τα 10Ω δεν μπορει το ψηφιακο πολυμετρο να μετρησει ενταση ρευματος και το ανανλογικο που εχω τερματιζει η βελόνα και στο χ500mA στην εν κενό λειτουργία με control voltage 1V => -250v H.V. output_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio 4.*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
*1.* Τα 24 V για τον 12-βολτο σταθεροποιητή είναι κάπως πολλά. Θα σου θερμαίνεται, αλλά θα αντέξει. Η σωστή τάση είναι 16-18 V. 

*2.* Τα 15 Ω είναι πολλά! Βρες και βάλε αντίσταση των 10 Ω, στην έξοδο του 12-βολτου σταθεροποιητή, σε σειρά με το σημείο τροφοδοσίας της πηγής υψηλής τάσης (σημείο 11,5-16 V). Το πολύμετρό σου θα το θέσεις σε λειτουργία μετρητή τάσης και όχι ρεύματος. Με άλλα λόγια, πρέπει να μετρήσεις την _πτώση τάσης_ στην αντίσταση των 10 Ω, που προκαλεί το ρεύμα κατανάλωσης της πηγής. Έτσι, τα ηλεκτρόδια του οργάνου θα τα συνδέσεις στα 2 άκρα της αντίστασης. Το ρεύμα θα το υπολογίσεις από τον νόμο του Ωμ: I = U/R = U(V)/10(Ω), όπου U είναι η τάση που σου δείχνει το πολύμετρο (αναμένεται να είναι περίπου 0,50 V). Η μέτρηση αυτή μπορεί να γίνει και με  αντίσταση μικρότερη των 10 Ω.

*3.* Σε αυτή τη φάση, μέτρα μόνο τα ρεύματα κατανάλωσης της πηγής όταν αυτή παράγει τα 1250 V, δίχως, αλλά και με τον διαιρέτη τάσης, _απουσία_ του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (16-07-19)

----------


## nio-4-

Βασίλη,

  εχω μετρησεις,

με 18Ω/10W αντίσταση εν σειρά απο την έξοδο των 12v του σταθεροποιητή στην είσοδο 12v της υψηλής τάσης του τροφοδοτικού της υψηλής τασης.  Εχω συνδεδεμενω τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη

  εν κενό
 -250v  έξοδος υψηλής τάσης --> 10mA κατανάλωση εντασης ρευματος 
 -1250v έξοδος υψηλής τάσης --> 30mA κατανάλωση εντασης ρευματος
υπο φορτιο (διαιρετης τάσης)

   -250v  έξοδος υψηλής τάσης    -->   5mA κατανάλωση εντασης ρευματος 
   -1250v  έξοδος υψηλής τάσης  -->   55mA κατανάλωση εντασης ρευματος

----------


## VaselPi

Οι τιμές των ρευμάτων είναι κοντά στις φυσιολογικές, αλλά με τα 18 Ω δημιουργείς μία ανωμαλία στη λειτουργία της πηγής υψηλής τάσης. Σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές, η τάση τροφοδοσίας δεν πρέπει να είναι μικρότερη από 11,5 V, ενώ με κατανάλωση 55 mA, τα 18 Ω δημιουργούν πτώση τάσης 1 V, κάνοντας την τάση τροφοδοσίας της πηγής 11 V, που δεν επιτρέπεται. Στη θέση των 18 Ω, βάλε οπουδήποτε αντίσταση μικρότερη των 10 Ω και μέτρα εκ’ νέου τα ρεύματα κατανάλωσης, απουσία του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (16-07-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _συνδέω τότε τις δύο μπαταρίες των 12v/0,3 Αh εν σειρα και εχω μια καλη ταση πανω απο 18 v , 24v οποτε ειμαι μια χαρα οκ?_
> _10 Ω δεν εχω, εχω μια στα 15Ω και μια στα 18Ω να διευκρινύσω.... την συνδέω πριν τον πρωτο σταθεροποιητή των 12 v? απο το + τις μπαταρίας? ή πρίν τα 12v της πηγής υψηλής τάσης? (μππερδευτηκα)
> το 5 Α τηρείιται
> το 5 Β το βρίσκω αν μετρήσω απο την μπαταρία πριν τους σταθεροποιητές ολοκληρο το ρευμα σωστα?
> συνδέοντας εν σειρα μια μικρη αντισταση περι τα 10Ω δεν μπορει το ψηφιακο πολυμετρο να μετρησει ενταση ρευματος και το ανανλογικο που εχω τερματιζει η βελόνα και στο χ500mA στην εν κενό λειτουργία με control voltage 1V => -250v H.V. output_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio 4.*
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
> ...



2. Η τάση πλεον , μετα την αντίσταση προς την τάση 11,5v-16 v που αναμενει η πηγη είναι 11,84V !!!  :Thumbup:  :Boo hoo!:  :Ψώνιο: 

και τάση εισόδου απο μπατυαριες μολυβδου 25,14 v (μπορω να συνδεσω μια στα ,13v περιπου )

Απουσία φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη, 

χωρις διαιρετη τασης , με τάση εξόδου -1254V

με αντίσταση 3,3Ω η πτώση τάσης επάνω της - στην εξοδο του σταθεροποιητη τάσης 12V- είναι 117,5mV

Αρα, ένταση ρεύματος καταναλησκώμενη απο την πηγή υψηλής τάσης χωρίς φορτίο-διαιρετη τάσης 

I = U / R => 
I 117,5mV / 3.3Ω =>
 Ι = 0,1175v / 3.3 =>
 Ι = 0,0356Α =>
 Ι = 35,6mA

με διαιρετη τάσης συνδεδεμένο στην εξοδο της υψηλης τάσης στα -1254v

με αντίσταση 3,3Ω η πτώση τάσης επάνω της - στην εξοδο του σταθεροποιητη τάσης 12V- είναι 215,5mV

I = U / R => 
I 215,5mV / 3.3Ω =>
 Ι = 0,2155v / 3.3 =>
 Ι = 0,0653Α =>
 Ι = 65,3mA

αγγιζω τηνν τελειώτητα??? χαχα νομιζω είναι αυτο που ηθελες σωστα? :Ψώνιο:  :Ψώνιο:  :Ψώνιο:

----------


## VaselPi

Μάλιστα!

----------

nio-4- (16-07-19)

----------


## VaselPi

Στο σημείο που είσαι, μπορείς να συνδέσεις τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, τον διαιρέτη στην πηγή υψηλής τάσης και τον προ ενισχυτή στα 24 V. Στην έξοδο του προ ενισχυτή, μέτρα το «ύψος» των παλμών, με τη φακή, σε τάσεις: 700, 800, 900, 1000 και 1100 V. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (16-07-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Στο σημείο που είσαι, μπορείς να συνδέσεις τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, τον διαιρέτη στην πηγή υψηλής τάσης και τον προ ενισχυτή στα 24 V. Στην έξοδο του προ ενισχυτή, μέτρα το «ύψος» των παλμών, με τη φακή, σε τάσεις: 700, 800, 900, 1000 και 1100 V. 
> Βασίλειος.



Η μπαταριες παράγουν 25v , να συνδεσω απευθείας στον προενισχυτη?
Επισης λεει οτι θελει 5v , θα αντέξει τα 25v των μπαταριων? οχι οτι με νοιαζει οτι θα καει αλλα για την καθυστέρυση που θα εχω  :Smile: 

Βασίλη,

κανε ενα κοπο και δες αυτο το πλακετακι, πολυ αναλυτικο...μαλλον μας κανει δουλεια ,

υποσημείωση , θέλω οσο το δυνατον μικροτερα kev ας πουμε 5Kev -  12, 15 kev δεν με ενδιαφερουν τα 100kev και πολυ πανω


https://www.ebay.com/itm/CSA-Charge-...YAAOSwIO9cm4NU

----------


## VaselPi

_Η μπαταριες παράγουν 25v , να συνδεσω απευθείας στον προενισχυτη?_
_Επισης λεει οτι θελει 5v , θα αντέξει τα 25v των μπαταριων? οχι οτι με νοιαζει οτι θα καει αλλα για την καθυστέρυση που θα εχω_ 
_Βασίλη,
κανε ενα κοπο και δες αυτο το πλακετακι, πολυ αναλυτικο...μαλλον μας κανει δουλεια ,
υποσημείωση , θέλω οσο το δυνατον μικροτερα kev ας πουμε 5Kev - 12, 15 kev δεν με ενδιαφερουν τα 100kev και πολυ πανω_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio 4.*

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 

*1.* Το μήνυμα αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Διότι, όσο θυμάμαι, τον προ ενισχυτή τον είχες αλλάξει, προκειμένου με άνεση να μπορεί να ενισχύει τους παλμούς έως 12 V. Ο νέος προ ενισχυτής τροφοδοτείται με τάση έως 24 V, αλλά για καλό και για κακό, σε πρώτη φάση σου πρότεινα να τον τροφοδοτείς με 18 V.

*2.* Γιατί οι ηλεκτρικοί παλμοί πρέπει να είναι 12 V; 
Όσο θυμάμαι, ο παλαιός προ ενισχυτής δεχόταν τάση τροφοδοσίας 5 V, γεγονός, που τους παλμούς τους ενίσχυε έως 3 V. 
Με στάθμη θορύβου 0,2 V, αυτό δημιουργούσε λόγο σήμα - προς θόρυβο 15, που είναι μικρός, όταν θέλεις να μελετήσεις τους παλμούς μικρού πλάτους (μικρής ενέργειας). Από την άλλη πλευρά, στον διακριτή παλμών (discriminator), η στάθμη θορύβου 0,2 V του προ ενισχυτή σε αναγκάζει να δημιουργήσεις «παράθυρο» παλμών 0,5 V, που για τους παλμούς 1 V, είναι πολύ μεγάλο. Αν τους παλμούς τους ενισχύσεις 4 φορές, τότε για τους 4-βολτους παλμούς το παράθυρο 0,5 V μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ικανοποιητικά μικρό. Επομένως, η όλη προσπάθεια αποσκοπεί στο να επιτύχεις αυτό που ζητάς: ικανοποιητική ανάλυση των παλμών μικρού πλάτους (μικρής ενέργειας). 

*3.* Γιατί η υψηλή τάση πρέπει να είναι πάνω από 800 V;
Με τα 800 V, το όλο σύστημα παρήγαγε (παράγει) παλμούς των 3 V, που είναι μικροί. Για να αυξηθούν 4 φορές, αλλά δίχως να αυξηθεί η στάθμη θορύβου του προ ενισχυτή (τα 0,2 V), ο καλύτερος τρόπος είναι να αυξηθεί η υψηλή τάση που τροφοδοτεί τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, καθώς σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές, έχεις περιθώρια να την αυξήσεις έως τα 1100 V, άνετα. 
Συμπερασματικά: 
Α) πρέπει να έχεις πηγή υψηλής τάσης έως 1100 V.
Β) πρέπει να έχεις προ ενισχυτή που ενισχύει τους παλμούς έως 18 βολτ, προκειμένου οι 12-βολτοι παλμοί να ενισχύονται με «άνεση», δηλαδή δίχως να «ψαλιδίζονται» οι παλμοί μεγάλων "πλατών" (ενεργειών), παρότι αυτοί, όπως λες, δε σε ενδιαφέρουν. Με άλλα λόγια, για τους παλμούς, ο προ ενισχυτής πρέπει να είναι γραμμικός από 0 έως 18 V, που επιτυγχάνεται όταν αυτός τροφοδοτείται με τάση 24 V.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

Καλημέρα Βασίλη, 

Συγγνώμη!  Η ταση εισόδου της πλακέτας του προενισχυτη είναι 7v-24v μόλις το ειδα

----------


## VaselPi

Καλώς. Μένει να κάνεις τις μετρήσεις που σου πρότεινα.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Καλώς. Μένει να κάνεις τις μετρήσεις που σου πρότεινα.
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

  Έχουμε θέμα, πως μπορώ να δω αν κάηκε η Όχι ο προενισχυτη?
Τον τροφοδότησαν απευθείας με 25,5 v 0,3 Ah και έβγαλε από κάπου καπνούς χωρίς να ξέρω που και συνδέοντας τον παλμογράφο δεν βλέπω σήμα παρά μόνο στα 10mv /200ns κάτι μικρό σηματα

Άνοιξα και μυρίζει ο προενισχυτης καμμένο. 

Μπορείς να κάνω ένα στα γρήγορα έναν απλό που ξέρεις πως θα είναι κ μπορείς να τον διαμορφώσεις στις απαιτήσεις μας? Ούτος ή άλλος ένα τρανζίστορ βάζουν συνήθως. 

Έχω και ολοκληρωμένα τα κλασικά αν θέλεις αλλιώς να αγοράσω κάποιον

----------


## VaselPi

Τι γκαντεμιά είναι αυτή; Ηλεκτρονική συσκευή που προορίζεται να λειτουργεί από 7 έως 24 V, τα 26 V τα αντέχει! 
*1.* Σαν πρώτη ενέργεια, προσπάθησε να εντοπίσεις τη βλάβη. Σύνδεσε για 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα τον προενισχυτή στα 25 V, και δίχως καθυστέρηση, δες ποιο από τα εξαρτήματα είχε θερμανθεί. 
*2.* Πόσο θα καθυστερήσει η αγορά νέου προενισχυτή;
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (22-07-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Τι γκαντεμιά είναι αυτή; Ηλεκτρονική συσκευή που προορίζεται να λειτουργεί από 7 έως 24 V, τα 26 V τα αντέχει! 
> *1.* Σαν πρώτη ενέργεια, προσπάθησε να εντοπίσεις τη βλάβη. Σύνδεσε για 2-3 δευτερόλεπτα τον προενισχυτή στα 25 V, και δίχως καθυστέρηση, δες ποιο από τα εξαρτήματα είχε θερμανθεί. 
> *2.* Πόσο θα καθυστερήσει η αγορά νέου προενισχυτή;
> Βασίλειος.



Βασίλη βλέπεις τι προσπάθεια κάνω,  αυτά είναι που με στεναχωρουν.

Δεν πειράζει, Ούτος ή άλλος δεν μας γέμιζε το μάτι πολύ σωστά?

Θέλεις να πάρω ίδιο ή αυτό που σου έστειλα σε λινκ πριν 2 απαντήσεις?

Λογικά σε 10 μέρες αλλά να δούμε τι θα πάρω, αν έρθει από Αμερική την δεύτερη εβδομάδα, περίπου 10 μερες. Αν είναι από Κινα 30 μέρες περίπου απο Ισραήλ Επίσης κάπου στον μήνα (εκνευριστική, στοχευμένη, εκούσια  καθυστέρηση 
Στο τελωνείο)

Τι επιλογές έχουμε?

Είναι εκτός συζήτησης να γίνει και προενισχυτης επάνω στην πλακέτα,  στο κύκλωμα   παραθύρου  διευκρινησης?

----------


## VaselPi

_Είναι εκτός συζήτησης να γίνει και προενισχυτης επάνω στην πλακέτα, στο κύκλωμα παραθύρου διευκρινησης?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio 4.*

Ζητήματα λόγου σήματος προς θόρυβο σε αναγκάζουν να τοποθετήσεις τον προενισχυτή όσο γίνεται πιο κοντά στην άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, προκειμένου να μειωθεί η παρασιτική χωρητικότητα του καλωδίου σύνδεσης. Δεν πρέπει να σου διαφεύγει και η εξής λεπτομέρεια: ο προενισχυτής είναι και shaper των παλμών. Οπότε, τη θέση του τη βλέπω να είναι κοντά στην άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή.  
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (22-07-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _Είναι εκτός συζήτησης να γίνει και προενισχυτης επάνω στην πλακέτα, στο κύκλωμα παραθύρου διευκρινησης?_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio 4.*
> 
> Ζητήματα λόγου σήματος προς θόρυβο σε αναγκάζουν να τοποθετήσεις τον προενισχυτή όσο γίνεται πιο κοντά στην άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, προκειμένου να μειωθεί η παρασιτική χωρητικότητα του καλωδίου σύνδεσης. Δεν πρέπει να σου διαφεύγει και η εξής λεπτομέρεια: ο προενισχυτής είναι και shaper των παλμών. Οπότε, τη θέση του τη βλέπω να είναι κοντά στην άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή.  
> Βασίλειος.



Βασίλη,  νομίζω με smd υλικά χωράει και αυτός επάνω ως ορθογώνια πλακέτα...

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα.
Προσπάθησε να συναρμολογήσεις το κύκλωμα στο ορθογώνιο πακετάκι, που λες, με τον τελεστικό LF 356   ή   LF 357.
Προς το παρόν, ο δευτερος τελεστικός είναι σκόπιμα ανενεργός.
Προσοχή! Ξεχασα να σχεδιάσω την πολωση της μη αναστρέφουσας εισόδου του δευτερου τελεστικού. Πόλωσε την όπως πονώνεται ο πρώτος τελεστικός.
Βασίλειος.

CSA1.png

----------

nio-4- (22-07-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα.
> Προσπάθησε να συναρμολογήσεις το κύκλωμα στο ορθογώνιο πακετάκι, που λες, με τον τελεστικό LF 356   ή   LF 357.
> Προς το παρόν, ο δευτερος τελεστικός είναι σκόπιμα ανενεργός.
> Προσοχή! Ξεχασα να σχεδιάσω την πολωση της μη αναστρέφουσας εισόδου του δευτερου τελεστικού. Πόλωσε την όπως πονώνεται ο πρώτος τελεστικός.
> Βασίλειος.
> 
> CSA1.png



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

1.Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρω ένα ολοκληρωμένο που έχει δύο τέτοιους μαζί? 

2.Να φανταστώ, επειδή δεν βλέπω πρόσημα,  ότι η μη αναστεφουσα είναι αυτή η εισοδος που δεν είναι συνδεδεμένη ,του δευτέρου τελεστικου και θα πρέπει να την βάλω ανάμεσα σε δύο 15ΚΩ αντιστάσεις σωστά?

----------


## nio-4-

Καλημέρα Βασίλη, 

Μόλις έκανα την παραγγελία! Αυτό ή το πολύ μεθαύριο θα έχω τα υλικα

----------


## VaselPi

_1.Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρω ένα ολοκληρωμένο που έχει δύο τέτοιους μαζί?_ 

_2.Να φανταστώ, επειδή δεν βλέπω πρόσημα, ότι η μη αναστεφουσα είναι αυτή η εισοδος που δεν είναι συνδεδεμένη ,του δευτέρου τελεστικου και θα πρέπει να την βάλω ανάμεσα σε δύο 15ΚΩ αντιστάσεις σωστά?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio 4.*

Γιάννη καλημέρα.

*1*. Τα ολοκληρωμένα LF 356 και LF 357 είναι διπλά, δηλαδή το καθένα περιέχει 2 τελεστικούς ενισχυτές.
Σηκώνουν τάση τροφοδοσίας έως 60 V (!) και αντέχουν τάση εισόδου έως 20 V.

*2*. Είναι αφύσικό, η ηλεκτρονική συσκευή που προορίζεται να λειτουργεί με 24 V να καταστρέφεται με 25 V. Συνήθως, η συσκευή αυτή αντέχει και 30 V. 
Έτσι, υποψιάζομαι, ότι η καταστροφή του προενισχυτή έγινε από την απότομη εφαρμογή της υψηλής τάσης στον διαιρέτη του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Σε καλές και σωστές πηγές υψηλής τάσης, η υψηλή τάση δεν δημιουργείται απότομα, αλλά αυξάνει σιγά-σιγά και αποκτά την επιλεγμένη τιμή περίπου σε 1 δευτερόλεπτο. Πρόσεξε αυτό το σημείο, για να μη σου καεί και ο δεύτερος προενισχυτής.

*3*. Όταν θέτεις σε λειτουργία την πηγή υψηλής τάσης, δημιουργείς πρώτα τα 5 V, με το CONTROL ρυθμισμένο στο μηδέν. Μονό μετά εφαρμόζεις τα 24 V στην τροφοδοσία της πηγής. Στη συνέχεια, την υψηλή τάση τη δημιουργείς αυξάνοντας σιγά-σιγά την τάση στο CONTROL. 

*4.* Ένας άλλος τρόπος προστασίας του προενισχυτή είναι να βάλεις ένα βαθυπερατό φίλτρο στην έξοδο της υψηλής τάσης, με σταθερά χρόνου 1-2 ms, θυσιάζοντας 50 βολτ από τα 1250. 
Με δεδομένο ότι ο διαιρέτης καταναλώνει 200 μΑ, η ωμική αντίσταση του φίλτρου προκύπτει 250 κΩ. Για πυκνωτή, επέλεξε αυτόν που αντέχει 3 κV, 6800 pF (τ = RC = 2,5x105x6,8x10-9 (ΩxF) = 17x10-4 s=1,7 ms). Έτσι, στη χειρότερη περίπτωση, στον πυκνωτή του φίλτρου η υψηλή τάση θα δημιουργείται σε χρόνο 3τ ή 5 ms, που είναι πιο ασφαλές για τις ευαίσθητες ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές που βρίσκονται κοντά στην υψηλή τάση. Μεταξύ άλλων, το φίλτρο αυτό σε μεγάλο βαθμό θα σου μειώνει τους θορύβους, όπως και το ripple της υψηλής τάσης. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (22-07-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _1.Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρω ένα ολοκληρωμένο που έχει δύο τέτοιους μαζί?_ 
> 
> _2.Να φανταστώ, επειδή δεν βλέπω πρόσημα, ότι η μη αναστεφουσα είναι αυτή η εισοδος που δεν είναι συνδεδεμένη ,του δευτέρου τελεστικου και θα πρέπει να την βάλω ανάμεσα σε δύο 15ΚΩ αντιστάσεις σωστά?_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio 4.*
> 
> Γιάννη καλημέρα.
> 
> *1*. Τα ολοκληρωμένα LF 356 και LF 357 είναι διπλά, δηλαδή το καθένα περιέχει 2 τελεστικούς ενισχυτές.
> ...



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

Ήρθαν τα υλικά,

1.Στα datashets του lf356 βλέπω ότι είναι σαν τους LM358 κ.τ.λ. Δηλαδή έχει έναν κάθε 8 πινο ολοκληρωμένο.  Οπως και να έχει πήρα αρκετούς από εξωτερικό,  και 2 από εδω λόγο χρονικού περιορισμού. 

http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/data...5/LF356N.shtml

pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet2/b/0fq8u6r0sc6oz3tx25icp6s9qzky.pdf

(για να δεις αυτο το περιεχομενο κανε αντιγραφη επικολληση αυτο στην γραμμη διευθυνσης ενος νεου φυλλου στον φιλλομετρητη που εχεις , εγω εχω τον mozilla )



Α.Βασίλη,  αν μπορέσεις πες μου ποιές είναι οι είσοδοι.  Φαντάζομαι συνδέουμε στην αναστροφή είσοδο ,στο πλην,  την  έξοδο από τον διαιρετη του φωτοπολλαπλασιστη λόγο των αρνητικών παλμών- σημάτων που βγάζει ο φωτοπολλαπλασιστης σωστά,?

Β. Τον δεύτερο τελεστικο να του βάλω την διπλή αντίσταση 15κω όπως τον άλλον στην ελεύθερη είσοδο? Να τον συνδέσω στην έξοδο του πρώτου?

2.  αστο να παει στην ευχη , δεν με πειραζει παρα μονο που καθυστερω, ασε που δεν μας γεμιζε το ματι, τωρα εδω παιζουμε οιπως θελουμε  :Wink: 

σχεδιαζω το κυκλωμα και το ανεβαζω να δεις


μολις το σχεδιασα....το ανερβαζω...CSA1.png

----------


## nio-4-

Καλησπέρα Βασίλη,

   εκανα το σχεδιο που ανεβασα πριν σε breadboard με 20cm μηκος καλωδιου περιπου... απο την ανοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη μεχρι την εισοδο του πρωτου τρελεστιικου στην αναστρεφουσα είσοδο -ακιδα 2 (του πρωτου 8 πινου ολοκληρωμενου) και συνδεσα με ταση τροφοδοσιας του προενισχυτη αυτου απο την μπαταρια με μια αντισταση 150Ω εν σειρα ταση 22,77v και ταση -1088v συνδέω τον παλμογραφο στην ακιδα 6 του πρωτου ολοκληρωμενου - εξοδος του τελεστικου ενισχυτη- και παιρνω ΜΟΝΟ στο auto καποια "καρφια" μεγαλου "πλατους" μπορει και 10v αλλα σπανια , να φανταστεις το εχω στα 8ms και δινει καθε 20 δευτερολελπτα και αν

----------

CybEng (23-07-19)

----------


## nio-4-

Βασιλη....

συγγνωμη.....το συνδεα στο ενδιαμεσω των πυκνωτων  :Head:  :Hammer:   :Brick wall: ....ολα οκ....στην ακιδα 2 πλεον δινοντας στο σημα εχω εξοδο!!!!  :Ψώνιο: 

1v θετικα πολλα σηματα λιγα στα 5V και καποια σπανια στα 7v 40μs

----------


## nio-4-

Βασίλη,

επανέρχομαι με μετρησεις....

με τα παραπανω δεδομενα εχουμε

-  700v  | 200mv
-  800v  | 400mv
-  900v  | 500mv
-1000v | 1v
-1100v | 2v
-1200v | 3v

Μεχρι τα -800V ειναι ταλαιπωρια...δεν διακρινω ευκολα. Απο τα -1000V και πανω ειναι ποιο συγκεκριμενες οι "μεσες τιμες" "πλατους" πεταει στις μεγαλες τασεις κατι "καρφια" συχνα στα 10 περιπου βολτ

1.ζεσταινονται αρκετα οι δυο σταθεροποιητες, να βαλω ψυκτρες?  θα ειναι ογκώδες, θελω να τα συμπτυξω, να 2.κανω σε πλακετα διατριτη τον προενισχυτη??

περιμενω οδηγιες !!!!

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.

Καταλαβαίνω τη βιασύνη σου, αλλά προέχει το σωστό μοντάζ και το σωστό ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα. 

*1.* Καταρχάς, το ολοκληρωμένο είναι τύπου LM ή LF; Πρέπει να είναι τύπου LF! Για τα LM, τα 20 ΜΩ είναι πολλά. 

*2.* Μήκος καλωδίου σύνδεσης 20 cm - είναι πολλά. Πρέπει να είναι περίπου 5 cm.

*3.* Τα 150 Ω στην τροφοδοσία του προενισχυτή κάνουν ζημιά. Αφαίρεσε τα και κάνε τη σύνδεση άμεσα. 

*4.* Προς το παρόν, μην ασχολείσαι με τον δεύτερο τελεστικό. Αυτός προορίζεται για την ενίσχυση των παλμών του πρώτου. Αλλά αυτό - στην επόμενη φάση. 

*5.* Σε αυτή τη φάση, αν το ολοκληρωμένο είναι τύπου LF (μεγάλη αντίσταση εισόδου) και το μήκος του καλωδίου σύνδεσης είναι περίπου 5 εκατοστά, ενώ η «φακή» του Am 241 βρίσκεται σε απόσταση 25 εκατοστά από τον κρύσταλλο, πρέπει να μετρήσεις τους παλμούς που δημιουργούνται στην έξοδο του τελεστικού σε τάσεις: 700, 800, 900, 1000 και 1100 βολτ. Μέτρα και το χρόνο ανόδου του παλμού, αλλά και τη σταθερά χρόνου μείωσης της τάσης στην ουρά του παλμού, δηλαδή μέτρα τις παραμέτρους του παλμού εξόδου.
Από τα δεδομένα αυτά, θα κρίνεις το συντελεστή ενίσχυσης του δεύτερου τελεστικού. 

*6.* Κανονικά, λόγω τυχαίου χαρακτήρα της ραδιενέργειας, θα έχεις πολλούς τυχαίους (στο χρόνο) μικρούς παλμούς, αλλά και μεγάλους. Εσύ πρέπει να εστιάζεσαι στους παλμούς που ρέουν με συχνότητα περίπου 1000 παλμούς το δευτερόλεπτο. Στα πλάτη αυτών των παλμών πρέπει να εστιάζεις την προσοχή σου. Προσοχή! Το πλάτος τους υπόκειται σε τυχαίες διακυμάνσεις. Επομένως, πρέπει να μετρήσεις το _μέσο πλάτος_ (σε βολτ) των παλμών που ρέουν με συχνότητα περίπου 1000 παλμούς το δευτερόλεπτο. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (22-07-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
> 
> Καταλαβαίνω τη βιασύνη σου, αλλά προέχει το σωστό μοντάζ και το σωστό ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα. 
> 
> *1.* Καταρχάς, το ολοκληρωμένο είναι τύπου LM ή LF; Πρέπει να είναι τύπου LF! Για τα LM, τα 20 ΜΩ είναι πολλά. 
> 
> *2.* Μήκος καλωδίου σύνδεσης 20 cm - είναι πολλά. Πρέπει να είναι περίπου 5 cm.
> 
> *3.* Τα 150 Ω στην τροφοδοσία του προενισχυτή κάνουν ζημιά. Αφαίρεσε τα και κάνε τη σύνδεση άμεσα. 
> ...





Βασίλη 

1. πηρα οτι μου ειπες, LF356.

2.το μηκος καλωδίου για να μικραινει πρεπει να μονταρω σε πλακετα το κυκλωμα του προενισχυτη, ειναι ομοαξονικο παντος, με πλεγμα γειωσης να περικλυει το σημα, θα προσπαθησω αλλα δυσκολο αν δεν το μονταρω

3. οκ

5,6. πως μετραω τον χρόνο ανόδου παλμου και την σταθερα χρονου μειωσης της τασης/? και βασικα σε ποιον απο τους εκατονταδες που βλεπω ?

6. Δηλαδη καθε 1 ms ενας παλμος? που πρεπι να ειναι ρυθμισμενο το sec/div?

όντως υπαρχουν πολοι μικροι παλμοι και λιγοι μεσαιοι  και καποι καποι πολυ μεγαλοι αναν δευτερολεπτο

στο Auto το εχω γιατι στο single αργουν να βγουνε αυτοι που θελουμε


Αρα πρεπει να εχω το sec/div στο 1ms/div και να περιμενω να δω εκει σε καθε τετραγωνο εναν παλμο σχετικα μεσαιο ο οποιος να εμφανιζεται σε καθε τετραγωνο μια φορα σωστα?

----------


## VaselPi

_1. πηρα οτι μου ειπες, LM356 ._
_2.το μηκος καλωδίου για να μικραινει πρεπει να μονταρω σε πλακετα το κυκλωμα του προενισχυτη, ειναι ομοαξονικο παντος, με πλεγμα γειωσης να περικλυει το σημα, θα προσπαθησω αλλα δυσκολο αν δεν το μονταρω
3. οκ
5,6. πως μετραω τον χρόνο ανόδου παλμου και την σταθερα χρονου μειωσης της τασης/? και βασικα σε ποιον απο τους εκατονταδες που βλεπω ?
6. Δηλαδη καθε 1 ms ενας παλμος? που πρεπι να ειναι ρυθμισμενο το sec/div?
όντως υπαρχουν πολοι μικροι παλμοι και λιγοι μεσαιοι και καποι καποι πολυ μεγαλοι αναν δευτερολεπτο
στο Auto το εχω γιατι στο single αργουν να βγουνε αυτοι που θελουμε
Αρα πρεπει να εχω το sec/div στο 1ms/div και να περιμενω να δω εκει σε καθε τετραγωνο εναν παλμο σχετικα μεσαιο ο οποιος να εμφανιζεται σε καθε τετραγωνο μια φορα σωστα?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio 4.*

Στο 1 - δες τα ποστ 286 και 289. 

Στο 2 - μείωσέ το έστω (προσωρινά) στα 10 εκατοστά.

Στο 3 - ναι, πρέπει να βλέπεις παλμούς περίπου κάθε 1 ms. Αυτοί είναι οι δικοί σου παλμοί. 

Στο 5,6 - ο χρόνος ανόδου του παλμού είναι ο χρόνος, σε μs, από την έναρξη του παλμού έως την κορυφή. 
Τη σταθερά χρόνου μείωσης του παλμού τη μετράς, μετρώντας το χρόνο, σε μs, κατά τη διάρκεια του οποίου το «ύψους» του παλμού μειώνεται 3 φορές. Δηλαδή σε πόσο χρόνο το «ύψος» του παλμού μειώνεται 3 φορές.

Οι μεγάλοι, αλλά σπάνιοι παλμοί (περίπου 5-7 το δευτερόλεπτο) είναι της ραδιενέργειας του περιβάλλοντος. Αγνόησέ τους. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> _1. πηρα οτι μου ειπες, LM356 ._
> _2.το μηκος καλωδίου για να μικραινει πρεπει να μονταρω σε πλακετα το κυκλωμα του προενισχυτη, ειναι ομοαξονικο παντος, με πλεγμα γειωσης να περικλυει το σημα, θα προσπαθησω αλλα δυσκολο αν δεν το μονταρω
> 3. οκ
> 5,6. πως μετραω τον χρόνο ανόδου παλμου και την σταθερα χρονου μειωσης της τασης/? και βασικα σε ποιον απο τους εκατονταδες που βλεπω ?
> 6. Δηλαδη καθε 1 ms ενας παλμος? που πρεπι να ειναι ρυθμισμενο το sec/div?
> όντως υπαρχουν πολοι μικροι παλμοι και λιγοι μεσαιοι και καποι καποι πολυ μεγαλοι αναν δευτερολεπτο
> στο Auto το εχω γιατι στο single αργουν να βγουνε αυτοι που θελουμε
> Αρα πρεπει να εχω το sec/div στο 1ms/div και να περιμενω να δω εκει σε καθε τετραγωνο εναν παλμο σχετικα μεσαιο ο οποιος να εμφανιζεται σε καθε τετραγωνο μια φορα σωστα?_
> 
> ...



συγγνωμη......

1. λαθος!!! εχω τους LF356 συγγνωμηηηη λαθος ενισχυτη εγραψα

2. το εκανα 5cm , αν δεις πως ειναι η bdreadboard με τα υλικα θα γελας 1 μηνα χαχα

3. σε ποια ταση να μελετησω??? στους -1000v που φαινονται καλυτερα? φωναζει το πολυμετρο απο -999v και πανω

----------


## VaselPi

1. Μελέτα τον παλμό σε τάση που φαίνεται καλύτερα.
2. Μέτρα τους παλμούς σε τάση 700, 800, 900, 1000 και 1100 βολτ.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (22-07-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> 1. Μελέτα τον παλμό σε τάση που φαίνεται καλύτερα.
> 2. Μέτρα τους παλμούς σε τάση 700, 800, 900, 1000 και 1100 βολτ.
> Βασίλειος.



Βασίλη,

  εχω νεα... εκανα μετρησεις , αποθηκευσα παλμους και σε λιγο τους επισυναπτω με μια πρωτη ματια οι παλμοι στην ταση -1000V εχω σταθερα χρόνου παλμου ή 8μs ή 16μs 

δεν καταλαβαινω τι θα πει 3 φορες να μειωθει ο παλμος....κονκολεζικα μου ακουγονται, δηλάδη μεχρι ο παλμος να πεσει στο 30% σε ποιο υψος σε ποσοστο? εχω εναν παλμο στα 500ms "πλατος" , απο το 0-500mv  ανεβαινει στα 8μs και θελει 40μs να εξαφανιστει |\  ποσο ειναι το 3 φορρες κατω?

https://ibb.co/JsgqNC6

σε λιγο ανεβαινουν οι υπολοιπες, τις φορτωνει αλλα αργει

----------


## VaselPi

Μέτρα το χρόνο, που ο παλμός από 500 mV γίνεται 500/3 = 167 mV.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (22-07-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Μέτρα το χρόνο, που ο παλμός από 500 mV γίνεται 500/3 = 167 mV.
> Βασίλειος.



Βασίλη ετοιμος!

αυτο καταλαβα οταν μου ειπες , οποτε δια 3 , οταν γινει το 1/3 του αρχικου-μεγιστου Πλατους, εν προκειμενω οταν μειωθεί στα 167mv. Φαινεται στην 3η απο το τελος φωτο ο παλμος που ελεγα και υπολογιζω στα 24μs

οποτε έχουμε χρόνος ανόδου παλμου 8μs ή 16μs και 
σταθερα χρόνου μείωσης παλμου 24μs

ελπιζω να επιβεβαιωθουν

οι πρωτες φωτο παρουσιαζουν τους παλμους ανα 1ms που διεκρινα και μετα οι μεμονωμενοι ανοιογοντας την ακριβεια - μικραίνοντας το sec/div - κατι σαν μεγένθυνση στις φωτο σωστα? μελετώντας οποιους μπορουσα απο τους 2 ή 3 παλμους που χωρούσαν στην οθόνη


https://ibb.co/JsgqNC6
https://ibb.co/D7TgsGq
https://ibb.co/Jp2dT7x
https://ibb.co/d4gXx0N
https://ibb.co/ZT1n0Vd
https://ibb.co/yYJwcTL
https://ibb.co/KmnCgDQ
https://ibb.co/tQS98qF
https://ibb.co/SVKW5Z5
https://ibb.co/RpHfR2b
https://ibb.co/f2SYpvz
https://ibb.co/CP4cGKY
https://ibb.co/RvWk5QQ
https://ibb.co/Lgs68Pg
https://ibb.co/YTNKFrC
https://ibb.co/H4xnV6V
https://ibb.co/NTyXjd2
https://ibb.co/F3jnY5r
https://ibb.co/rsD4Cj8
https://ibb.co/5cD8QwR
https://ibb.co/gRTr61X
https://ibb.co/mFChwh3
https://ibb.co/sqtdbsR
https://ibb.co/Jx7Wxzk
https://ibb.co/pdGL284

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 

Πάντως, είσαι σε καλό δρόμο. 
*1.* Δεν καταλαβαίνω λίγο τον δικό σου παλμογράφο. Ίσως βοηθήσει, αν μου πεις πόσο είναι το «ύψος», σε mV, του μεγαλύτερου παλμού που βλέπουμε στην τέταρτη καταγραφή, από κάτω. Επίσης, στη καταγραφή αυτή, πόσα mV είναι η μονάδα των «Y» και πόσα ms είναι η μονάδα των «X».

*2.* Για να έχεις πληρέστερη εικόνα για τη φύση και είδος των παλμών που βλέπεις στην οθόνη του παλμογράφου - κάνε ακόμη 3 καταγραφές του σήματος στην έξοδο του προενισχυτή:
Α) Μια καταγραφή του σήματος δίχως την υψηλή τάση (Βλέπεις τους θορύβους του προενισχυτή).
Β) Μία καταγραφή με την υψηλή τάση, αλλά δίχως την ραδιενεργή πηγή (Βλέπεις τους παλμούς της ραδιενέργειας του περιβάλλοντος). 
Γ) Μία καταγραφή με την υψηλή τάση, αλλά δίχως τον κρύσταλλο και τη ραδιενεργή πηγή (Βλέπεις τους θορύβους του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή).

*3.* Χρήσιμο είναι, στις καταγραφές να σημειώνεις και την υψηλή τάση με την οποία έγινε η καταγραφή.

*4.* Επίσης, για να δεις αν η συμπεριφορά του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή είναι σωστή, μέτρα τα «ύψη» των _μέσων παλμών_ στις τάσεις: 700, 800, 900, 1000 και 1100 βολτ. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (23-07-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
> 
> Πάντως, είσαι σε καλό δρόμο. 
> *1.* Δεν καταλαβαίνω λίγο τον δικό σου παλμογράφο. Ίσως βοηθήσει, αν μου πεις πόσο είναι το «ύψος», σε mV, του μεγαλύτερου παλμού που βλέπουμε στην τέταρτη καταγραφή, από κάτω. Επίσης, στη καταγραφή αυτή, πόσα mV είναι η μονάδα των «Y» και πόσα ms είναι η μονάδα των «X».
> 
> *2.* Για να έχεις πληρέστερη εικόνα για τη φύση και είδος των παλμών που βλέπεις στην οθόνη του παλμογράφου - κάνε ακόμη 3 καταγραφές του σήματος στην έξοδο του προενισχυτή:
> Α) Μια καταγραφή του σήματος δίχως την υψηλή τάση (Βλέπεις τους θορύβους του προενισχυτή).
> Β) Μία καταγραφή με την υψηλή τάση, αλλά δίχως την ραδιενεργή πηγή (Βλέπεις τους παλμούς της ραδιενέργειας του περιβάλλοντος). 
> Γ) Μία καταγραφή με την υψηλή τάση, αλλά δίχως τον κρύσταλλο και τη ραδιενεργή πηγή (Βλέπεις τους θορύβους του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή).
> ...



Καλημέρα Βασίλη, 

Επιτέλους άκουσα και κάτι ευχαριστώ....

Έχει λίγο αγώνα ακόμη,  εσύ θ το κάνεις έτοιμο για εμπορική παραγωγη με όλα τα ISO  :Wink: 

1. Όλες οι φωτογραφίες που απεικονίζουν πολλούς και ευδιακριτους και στενούς παλμους για να διακρίνουμε την εμφάνιση ανά 1ms που έλεγες είναι στα 500mv/div και 200μs/div και φαίνονται οι ρυθμίσεις κάτω αριστερά και πανω δεξιά αντίστοιχα φαίνονται σε όλες
  Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να κατέβω κλίμακα κάτω από τα 500mv/div γιατί τους χάνω

2. Θα το κάνω ελπίζω σήμερα 

3. Η υψηλή αρνητική ταση που τροφοδοτεί τον διαιρετη τάσης του φωτοπολλαπλασιστη είναι στα -1000v και αυτήν θα κρατήσω για τις άλλες . Μετρήσεις. 

Η πηγή μπήκε στα 10cm απόσταση από τον κρύσταλλο λόγο του ότι δεν λάμβανε πολλούς Παλμούς και συχνά, χρονικά κοντά εννοώ , ο κρύσταλλο και κατ' επέκταση έδειχνε ο παλμογράφος 

4. Τις  μετρήσεις αυτές τις εκανα και τις  ανέβασα σε προηγούμενη απάντηση.

----------


## nio-4-

Βασίλη,


    μαλλον κάηκαν οι δυο ενισχυτες γιατι ειχε πεσει η ταση των μπαταριων και καταλαθος ειχα συνδεσει την γειωση του κυκλωματος του προενισχυτη που το εχω στην breadboaard στην ταση 23v του τροφοδοτικου που μου ειπες να κανω 220v/12v και τωρα βγαζει αρνητικους παλμους ή δεν εμφανιζει παλμους , μονο την γραμμη του παλμογραφου βλεπω ή καποιες εναλλασομενη κυματομορφη.

ο σπινθυριστης σττην εξοδο δουλευει μια χαρα, δινει ανητικους παλμους περι τα 200mv

προσπαθησα και εβγαλα φωτο με αυτα που μου είπες, τωρα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο σωστες ειναι .
ολες οι μετρησσεις εγιναν στα-1000V 

χωρις πηγη - η ραδιενεργεια περιβάλλοντος ειναι οι παρακάτω

https://ibb.co/Z194tQ8
https://ibb.co/4NXyKMY
https://ibb.co/XyBXLLz
https://ibb.co/T8J6bqP
https://ibb.co/ZHsYkhW

οι επομενες ειναι Χωρις πηγή και κρυσταλλο - θορυβος φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη

https://ibb.co/9bCJWp2
https://ibb.co/j8yMPyj

και οι τελευτεαιες ειναι  χωρις πηγή και υψηλή τάση- θορυβος του προενισχυτή


https://ibb.co/pXC2X0x
https://ibb.co/pWHHqfx
https://ibb.co/9pF2WPL
https://ibb.co/27N27pf
https://ibb.co/34Ptykn

εχω παραγγείλει απο εξωτερικο αρκετους , αν ειναι αναγκη θα παρω και απο εδω , στην πολη δεν εχει, 
Επίσης εχω καποιους εδω αλλα αν ειναι να μας μπερδεψουν στον σχεδιασμο αστο να μην βαλω αλλο τυπο

να κανω πλακετα με το κυκλωμα να ησχυχάσουμε? ειναι πηγη κυνδινου θα παρουν ολα φωτια και θα λεμε φταιει ο κουλής....χαχαχα
δεν το πιστευω....αντε να τελειωσουν οι μετρησεις γιατι εχω λαλησει.... τωρα πλεον εχω dyo μικρα πλακετακια και την πηγη της υψηλης οποτε μπορω να τα πακτωσω , να τα μονώσω οποτε να μην εχω θεμα με βραχυκυκλωματα και τετοια τραγικα θεματα καταστροφης παλι

----------


## nio-4-

Καλημέρα Βασίλη, 

Παρήγγειλα αλλά 2 από Ελλάδα θα τα έχω αύριο και θα θελα να πάρω τα LF 353N ή M τα οποία είναι 2 σε ένα,  

Αν θέλεις δες και πες μου αν κάνουν για μας μ λογικά είναι το ίδιο.

----------


## VaselPi

_1.ο σπινθυριστης σττην εξοδο δουλευει μια χαρα, δινει ανητικους παλμους περι τα 200mv
2 Παρήγγειλα αλλά 2 από Ελλάδα θα τα έχω αύριο και θα θελα να πάρω τα LF 353N ή M τα οποία είναι 2 σε ένα, 
Αν θέλεις δες και πες μου αν κάνουν για μας μ λογικά είναι το ίδιο._

Γιάννη καλημέρα.
Στο 1 - τι είναι ο σπινθηριστης;
Στο 2 - τα LF 353N ή M, σου κάνουν.
Οι καταγραφές - είναι καλές! Ο δικός σου προενισχυτής έχει θόρυβο 2 φορές μικρότερο από αυτόν που χάλασε. 
Από κάπου σου μπάζουν τα 25 κHz της πηγής υψηλής τάσης και σου διπλασιάζουν το θόρυβο.
Διαπιστώνω ακόμη, ότι με 1000 βολτ στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, ο προενισχυτής παράγει «μέσο παλμό» περίπου 0,5 βολτ. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο δεύτερος τελεστικός πρέπει να τους ενισχύει 20 φορές. Για το σκοπό αυτό, Συναρμολόγησε το παρακάτω κύκλωμα.

Υ.Γ. Στο κύκλωμα μου ξέφυγε ένα λαθάκι. Στον δεύτερο τελεστικό, η αντίσταση 15 κΩ που «εφάπτεται» τα 300 κΩ και την αναστρέφουσα είσοδο, δεν πρέπει να συνδέεται με Γη άμεσα, αλλά μέσω ενός πυκνωτή 0,1 μF, και αυτός.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> _1.ο σπινθυριστης σττην εξοδο δουλευει μια χαρα, δινει ανητικους παλμους περι τα 200mv
> 2 Παρήγγειλα αλλά 2 από Ελλάδα θα τα έχω αύριο και θα θελα να πάρω τα LF 353N ή M τα οποία είναι 2 σε ένα, 
> Αν θέλεις δες και πες μου αν κάνουν για μας μ λογικά είναι το ίδιο._
> 
> Γιάννη καλημέρα.
> Στο 1 - τι είναι ο σπινθηριστης;
> Στο 2 - τα LF 353N ή M, σου κάνουν.
> Οι καταγραφές - είναι καλές! Ο δικός σου προενισχυτής έχει θόρυβο 2 φορές μικρότερο από αυτόν που χάλασε. 
> Από κάπου σου μπάζουν τα 25 κHz της πηγής υψηλής τάσης και σου διπλασιάζουν το θόρυβο.
> ...



Καλημέρα Βασίλη, 

1. Σπυνθυριστη ή αλλιώς scintillating probe ονομάζουν την συσκευή που περικλείει φωτοπολλαπλασιστη με κρύσταλλο εφαρμοζμενο στο μάτι του και τον διαιρετη τάσης μαζί.
2. Τα παρήγγειλα δεν κρατήθηκα,  με 1,5 ευρώ τα 10 χαχαχ

Μόλις μου ήρθαν αλλά δύο ολοκληρωμένα LF 356 και τα χρυσοπληρωσα .... 

Αν θέλεις να ξανακάνω κάποια μέτρηση στα -1000ν

Δουλεύει μια χαρά με τον έναν τελεστικο που έχω συνδέσει και ενέργεια περιβάλλοντος με κρύσταλλο και προενισχυτη έχει θόρυβο περί τα 250mv . Όταν τον συνδέσω με το τροφοδοτικό 220v/12v που μ είχες πει με τους lm317.... έβγαζε πολύ θόρυβο.

Θα κάνω αυτά που μου είπες αν θέλεις κάτι παραπάνω να κάνω πριν πες μου.

Συγχαρητήρια Βασίλη!!! Πάντα πίστευα στα Ελληνικά μυαλά!!! Τα εβραϊκά είναι πίσω τουλάχιστον 2 φορές!!! Και φαντάζομαι μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά περισσότερα.

----------


## VaselPi

1. Κάνε τη μέτρηση του βήματος 4, στο ποστ 302.
2. Ο σπινθυριστής παράγει παλμούς μερικών mV. Τα 200 mV είναι πολλά. Ενδέχεται να παράγει, από τους λίγους ισχυρούς παλμούς του περιβάλλοντος, αλλά ο αριθμός τους είναι πολύ μικρός, τις τάξης 5-10 το δευτερόλεπτο.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (25-07-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> 1. Κάνε τη μέτρηση του βήματος 4, στο ποστ 302.
> 2. Ο σπινθυριστής παράγει παλμούς μερικών mV. Τα 200 mV είναι πολλά. Ενδέχεται να παράγει, από τους λίγους ισχυρούς παλμούς του περιβάλλοντος, αλλά ο αριθμός τους είναι πολύ μικρός, τις τάξης 5-10 το δευτερόλεπτο.
> Βασίλειος.



Βασίλη,

με κρυσταλλο? με πηγη?

----------


## nio-4-

> 1. Κάνε τη μέτρηση του βήματος 4, στο ποστ 302.
> 
> Βασίλειος.



καλησπερα Βασίλη,

   σου επισυναπτω νέες μετρησεις  πολυ προσεγμενες. Ελπιζω να σου επιβεβαιώσουν τα συμπερασματα σου απο τις πρωτες μετρησεις.

παρουσιάζω λοιπον  εικόνες με κλίμακα 200us/div (για τον υπολογισμό σταθερας χρόνου μείωσης παλμου )και ολες στα 500mv/div εκτος της μέτρησεις με τάση -1100v λόγο υψηλής ακρίβεις και στα 2ms/div . Οι τιμες των Χ-Χ' Υ-Υ'  , sec/div & volt/div  αντίστοιχα φαίνοται σε κάθε εικόνα σημάτων πανω δεξια και κατω αριστερα αντίστοιχα για να έχεις άμεση πληροφόρηση όλων των δυνατών στοιχείων που θα χρειαστεις για τους υπολογισμους σου. 

στα -700v

https://ibb.co/ByFmKgd
https://ibb.co/d5KK0vL
https://ibb.co/80W5cFF
https://ibb.co/YRpN4nW
https://ibb.co/xhCSm6V
https://ibb.co/JyyP4gf

στα -800v

https://ibb.co/G2gtP1Z
https://ibb.co/xGYZxk1
https://ibb.co/t4XzFq9
https://ibb.co/stK32ym
https://ibb.co/tBG3nqn
https://ibb.co/Mc1JSHM
https://ibb.co/7XWp16T
https://ibb.co/9T1S3Nb

στα -900v

https://ibb.co/VJ35qyv
https://ibb.co/27vgd5Q
https://ibb.co/kSHKPHH
https://ibb.co/zV6Khfh
https://ibb.co/rmjkMqz
https://ibb.co/s22JVNP
https://ibb.co/xjKD0BZ

στα -1000v

https://ibb.co/LgxwC3T
https://ibb.co/7VXQdq8
https://ibb.co/Jv1xLwQ
https://ibb.co/9GT1qnz
https://ibb.co/nDNT1Y3
https://ibb.co/JKnhw17

στα -1100v

https://ibb.co/Pgvjt8p
https://ibb.co/0CcR0r3
https://ibb.co/BtJLfcv
https://ibb.co/WBvHW8D
https://ibb.co/bd8Kj6C
https://ibb.co/D1Lw6Sj
https://ibb.co/pJBRbYr
https://ibb.co/Qr62qCC
https://ibb.co/mtLsQWL

εγω θα κανω το κυκλωμα που μου εκανες , το διώρθωσα να δεις και να μου πεις αν ειναι αυτο που θελεις και παραλληλα αν χρειαστει καμια αλλαγη πες μ να κανω . Επίσης , τι μετρησεις πρεπει να κανω εγω μολις το κατασκευάσω?


https://ibb.co/JzQKqH9

----------


## nio-4-

καλημέρα Βασίλη,

   Μολις τεείωσα το μοντάρισμα... σου ανεβαζω αποτελεσματα των μετρησεων σε ταση υψηλης -1000v στα γρηγορα διοτι τρομαξα απο την ενισχυση και διοτι κατι σαν αν ακουγα ως σπυνθηρα πολυ σπανια βεβαια. Ελπιζω να μην ηταν απο αυτο η κατι να παρενοησα διοτι την δευτερη φορα για δευτερολεπτα που τον ξανατροφοδοτησα δεν ακουσα τιποτα.

χωρις πηγη με -100v υψηλη τάση, με προενισχυτη χ20 φορες και κρυσταλλο εννοειται...

https://ibb.co/SfW58kL
https://ibb.co/xC1YC0n
https://ibb.co/CwdvjsZ
https://ibb.co/8mvCR15

24v παλμοι, ειμαστε καλα??? :Blushing:  :Blush:  :Confused1: 

Βλέποντας τώρα τα αποτελέσματα μετρήσεων στην προηγούμενη φάση της κατασκευής-χωρίς ενίσχυση , παρατηρώ ότι, όντως είμαστε καλά λόγο της ενίσχυσης σήματος 20 φορές πλέον,  οπότε λογικά έχουμε 24v παλμούς διότι δίχως ενίσχυση είχαμε 1,4v παλμούς . Αλλα αυτοι μαλλον είναι του περιβάλλοντος

----------


## nio-4-

Είμαστε έτοιμοι για τον window comparator?

----------


## VaselPi

_Είμαστε έτοιμοι για τον window comparator?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio 4*.

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Νομίζω ότι στο σημείο που βρίσκεσαι είσαι έτοιμος να ασχοληθείς με τον window comparator. 
Τη δουλειά αυτή θα την κάνετε με τον Nestoras, όπως άλλωστε αρχίσατε. Η δική μου εμπλοκή ήταν έως εδώ. 
*1.* Αλλά πριν καταπιαστείς με τον διακριτή παλμών, στο κύκλωμα που μου είχες επισυνάψει κάνε μία προσθήκη:
Στον προενισχυτή, στη μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο «κότσαρε» έναν πυκνωτή 0,1 μF. Το άλλο άκρο του πυκνωτή - γείωσέ το. 
*2.* Ο θόρυβος του προενισχυτή επιτρέπει το παράθυρο του διακριτή παλμών να είναι 0,3 V. Παρά ταύτα, στην αρχή, κάνε το παράθυρο 0,5 V. Ο window comparator πρέπει να είναι ικανός να σαρώσει και επομένως να αναλύσει την κατανομή των πλατών των παλμών σε μία περιοχή από 1 έως 18 V (το εύρος μεταβολής της «κάτω» στάθμης).
*3.* Όταν ολοκληρωθεί το ηλεκτρονικό μέρος και εισέλθεις σε ζητήματα Πειραματικής Φυσικής, δηλαδή όταν συναρμολογηθεί και λειτουργήσει και ο window comparator, τα ξαναλέμε. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _Είμαστε έτοιμοι για τον window comparator?_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio 4*.
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Νομίζω ότι στο σημείο που βρίσκεσαι είσαι έτοιμος να ασχοληθείς με τον window comparator. 
> Τη δουλειά αυτή θα την κάνετε με τον Nestoras, όπως άλλωστε αρχίσατε. Η δική μου εμπλοκή ήταν έως εδώ. 
> *1.* Αλλά πριν καταπιαστείς με τον διακριτή παλμών, στο κύκλωμα που μου είχες επισυνάψει κάνε μία προσθήκη:
> Στον προενισχυτή, στη μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο «κότσαρε» έναν πυκνωτή 0,1 μF. Το άλλο άκρο του πυκνωτή - γείωσέ το. 
> *2.* Ο θόρυβος του προενισχυτή επιτρέπει το παράθυρο του διακριτή παλμών να είναι 0,3 V. Παρά ταύτα, στην αρχή, κάνε το παράθυρο 0,5 V. Ο window comparator πρέπει να είναι ικανός να σαρώσει και επομένως να αναλύσει την κατανομή των πλατών των παλμών σε μία περιοχή από 1 έως 18 V (το εύρος μεταβολής της «κάτω» στάθμης).
> ...



1. Στον πρώτο τελεστικο να φανταστώ,  σωστά?

2.Δηλαδή ενέργειες που αντιστοιχούν κάτω από το βολτ 1v δεν θα μπορέσει να τις πιάσει σωστά?
Θα θελα αν μπορείς να κάνεις αναλογία των Kev ανά mv. Δηλαδή στο 1v πόσα Kev αντιστοιχούν? Και μετά πώς ανεβαίνει η αναλογία? Κάθε βολτ και Kev . Θα ήταν το ποιο σημαντικό που θα θελα. 

3. Στεναχωρήθηκα που θα πας στο παρασκήνιο αλλά δεν θέλω να πιέζω. 

Υ.Γ. το Ευχαριστώ είναι λίγο για να σου πω αυτό μπορώ όμως.  Εκ βάθους καρδίας  ευχαριστώ πολύ Βασίλη.

----------


## nio-4-

Καλησπέρα Νέστορα, 

  Ελπίζω να είσαι καλά. Αν έχεις την διάθεση θα ήθελα να βοηθήσεις λίγο. Επιτέλους φτάσαμε σε αυτό το σημείο που θα μπορούσες να δουλέψεις άνετα.

για να βοηθησω λιγο, η συζήτηση με τον Βασίλειο ειχε ξεκινήσει απο την 7 σελίδα περιπου, παραθετωντας την σκεψη σου μεχρι την 10

https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...t=93875&page=7

----------


## nestoras

Γιάννη, το αρχικο κυκλωμα που ειχαμε σχεδιασει τοτε νομιζω οτι θα λειτουργησει με καποιες μικροτροποποιησεις. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι ειμαι πολυ ζορισμενος απο χρονο αυτη την περιοδο (προς Οκτωβριο θα εχω χρονο). Μπορω να κανω διορθωσεις στα σχηματικα και να σου τα δωσω αλλα δεν υπαρχει καθολου χρονος να ασχοληθω με σχεδιασμο pcb. Θα πρεπει να το αναλαβει καποιος αλλος συναδελφος το pcb.

----------

nio-4- (29-07-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, το αρχικο κυκλωμα που ειχαμε σχεδιασει τοτε νομιζω οτι θα λειτουργησει με καποιες μικροτροποποιησεις. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι ειμαι πολυ ζορισμενος απο χρονο αυτη την περιοδο (προς Οκτωβριο θα εχω χρονο). Μπορω να κανω διορθωσεις στα σχηματικα και να σου τα δωσω αλλα δεν υπαρχει καθολου χρονος να ασχοληθω με σχεδιασμο pcb. Θα πρεπει να το αναλαβει καποιος αλλος συναδελφος το pcb.



Οκ Ναι μόνο την σχεδίαση.

αυτο εννοεις?

https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post860129

----------


## VaselPi

_1. Στον πρώτο τελεστικο να φανταστώ, σωστά?_
_2.Δηλαδή ενέργειες που αντιστοιχούν κάτω από το βολτ 1v δεν θα μπορέσει να τις πιάσει σωστά?
Θα θελα αν μπορείς να κάνεις αναλογία των Kev ανά mv. Δηλαδή στο 1v πόσα Kev αντιστοιχούν? Και μετά πώς ανεβαίνει η αναλογία? Κάθε βολτ και Kev . Θα ήταν το ποιο σημαντικό που θα θελα._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio 4*.

Στο 1 - σωστά!
Στο 2 - Προφανώς, δεν έχει νόημα να μελετήσεις κατανομή των πλατών σε παλμούς με «ύψος» μικρότερο του παραθύρου. Αν θέλεις να μελετήσεις την κατανομή των παλμών κάτω του 1 V, θα πρέπει να μειώσεις το παράθυρο, αλλά εδώ εμπόδιο είναι ο θόρυβος του ενισχυτή. Αναγκαστικά, το παράθυρο θα το κάνεις 2 φορές μεγαλύτερο του θορύβου! Φοβάμαι, ότι θα αναγκαστείς το παράθυρο να το κάνεις μεγαλύτερο του 0,5 V. 
Η ταυτοποίηση που ζητάς μπορεί να γίνει με την πηγή Am 241, αλλά και με ένα window comparator, που ακόμη δεν έχεις. Όταν τον συναρμολογήσεις και λειτουργήσει σωστά, θα μπορέσεις να βρεις την αναλογία που ζητάς, καθώς η ενεργειακή κατανομή των ακτινών Χ της πηγής Am 241 είναι γνωστή. 
Έτσι, δίχως την υψηλή τάση στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, μέτρα το θόρυβο, κορυφή-κορυφή, στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή παλμών (δεύτερου τελεστικού). Για παράθυρο του window comparator θα ορίσεις την τιμή αυτή, επί 2. 
Στα λοιπά - δεν αποσύρομαι. Απλώς, στη φάση αυτή πρέπει να συνεργαστείς με έναν ηλεκτρονικό που έχει στη διάθεσή του ένα καλά εξοπλισμένο εργαστήριο, που δεν έχω. Οι ιδέες και οι προτάσεις πρέπει να δοκιμάζονται στην πράξη, με ένα κολλητήρι στο χέρι. Επομένως, σε άμεση προτεραιότητα είναι η συναρμολόγηση και λειτουργία του window comparator. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (29-07-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _1. Στον πρώτο τελεστικο να φανταστώ, σωστά?_
> _2.Δηλαδή ενέργειες που αντιστοιχούν κάτω από το βολτ 1v δεν θα μπορέσει να τις πιάσει σωστά?
> Θα θελα αν μπορείς να κάνεις αναλογία των Kev ανά mv. Δηλαδή στο 1v πόσα Kev αντιστοιχούν? Και μετά πώς ανεβαίνει η αναλογία? Κάθε βολτ και Kev . Θα ήταν το ποιο σημαντικό που θα θελα._
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio 4*.
> 
> Στο 1 - σωστά!
> Στο 2 - Προφανώς, δεν έχει νόημα να μελετήσεις κατανομή των πλατών σε παλμούς με «ύψος» μικρότερο του παραθύρου. Αν θέλεις να μελετήσεις την κατανομή των παλμών κάτω του 1 V, θα πρέπει να μειώσεις το παράθυρο, αλλά εδώ εμπόδιο είναι ο θόρυβος του ενισχυτή. Αναγκαστικά, το παράθυρο θα το κάνεις 2 φορές μεγαλύτερο του θορύβου! Φοβάμαι, ότι θα αναγκαστείς το παράθυρο να το κάνεις μεγαλύτερο του 0,5 V. 
> Η ταυτοποίηση που ζητάς μπορεί να γίνει με την πηγή Am 241, αλλά και με ένα window comparator, που ακόμη δεν έχεις. Όταν τον συναρμολογήσεις και λειτουργήσει σωστά, θα μπορέσεις να βρεις την αναλογία που ζητάς, καθώς η ενεργειακή κατανομή των ακτινών Χ της πηγής Am 241 είναι γνωστή. 
> ...



ευχαριστω Βασίλη


ο θορυβος φαινεται να ειναι περι τα 300mv, βγαζει καποιες μικρες τιμες θετικων παλμων αραια και που στα 150mv  ισως και μικροτερες. τοσο τον ειχαμε υποολογισει? δεν θυμαμαι.

----------


## thanasisHP

> _Είμαστε έτοιμοι για τον window comparator?_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio 4*.
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Νομίζω ότι στο σημείο που βρίσκεσαι είσαι έτοιμος να ασχοληθείς με τον window comparator. 
> Τη δουλειά αυτή θα την κάνετε με τον Nestoras, όπως άλλωστε αρχίσατε. Η δική μου εμπλοκή ήταν έως εδώ. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...







> Θα κάνω αυτά που μου είπες αν θέλεις κάτι παραπάνω να κάνω πριν πες μου.
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια Βασίλη!!! Πάντα πίστευα στα Ελληνικά μυαλά!!! Τα εβραϊκά είναι πίσω τουλάχιστον 2 φορές!!! Και φαντάζομαι μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά περισσότερα.




Εβραιοι 1 ελληνες 0   :Tongue: 


300-τοσα ποστ και ενας τελεστικος δεν συνδεθηκε....

----------


## nio-4-

> Εβραιοι 1 ελληνες 0  
> 
> 
> 300-τοσα ποστ και ενας τελεστικος δεν συνδεθηκε....



2-0 για την ακρίβεια.  Συνδεθει και δουλεύει αψογα. Τωρα περιμενω τον Νέστορα (Παναγιώτη).

Το ότι άργησε οφείλεται σε μένα. 

Μπορείς να κολλήσεις pcd πλακέτα με τα soic εξαρτήματα? Δεν είναι smd είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερα  . Βασικά μόνο τα 4 ή 6 ολοκληρωμένα

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, το αρχικο κυκλωμα που ειχαμε σχεδιασει τοτε νομιζω οτι θα λειτουργησει με καποιες μικροτροποποιησεις. Το προβλημα ειναι οτι ειμαι πολυ ζορισμενος απο χρονο αυτη την περιοδο (προς Οκτωβριο θα εχω χρονο). Μπορω να κανω διορθωσεις στα σχηματικα και να σου τα δωσω αλλα δεν υπαρχει καθολου χρονος να ασχοληθω με σχεδιασμο pcb. Θα πρεπει να το αναλαβει καποιος αλλος συναδελφος το pcb.



Καλησπέρα Νέστορα (Παναγιώτη),

   Αν θέλεις σχεδίασε το στο χαρτί για να μην καθυστερήσεις

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 

Όσο ο Nestoras σου σχεδιάζει τον window comparator, προσπάθησε να μειώσεις τον υψησυχνό θόρυβο που ο πρώτος τελεστικός σου «μπάζει» στον δεύτερο, με βαθυπερατό φίλτρο δευτέρας τάξης και συχνότητα αποκοπής 30 kHz. Αυτή είναι περίπου η συχνότητα του σήματος που έχει χρόνο ανόδου 8 μs. Για το σκοπό αυτό:
1. Στον δεύτερο τελεστικό, παράλληλα στην αντίσταση 300 κΩ, βάλε έναν πυκνωτή των 18 pF.
2. Στον δεύτερο τελεστικό, τώρα, το σήμα, από τον διαιρέτη 45/15 κΩ οδηγείται στη μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο. Κάνε την εξής αλλαγή. Από τον διαιρέτη 45/15 κΩ, το σήμα οδήγα το στη μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο όχι άμεσα, αλλά μέσω μίας αντίστασης 15 κΩ. Στη μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο, «κότσαρε» και έναν πυκνωτή 360 pF, με το άλλο άκρο κολλημένο στη Γη. 
Ουσιαστικά, η αντίσταση 15 κΩ και ο πυκνωτής 360 pF, στην είσοδο του ενισχυτή δημιουργούν ένα βαθυπερατό φίλτρο πρώτης τάξης με συχνότητα αποκοπής 30 kHz. Το δεύτερο φίλτρο, επίσης πρώτης τάξης, δημιουργείται στο κύκλωμα εξόδου του ενισχυτή, με τα 18 pF, 15 και 300 κΩ. 
Κάνε αυτές τις αλλαγές και πες μας σε ποιο βαθμό αυτές σου μειώνουν τον υψήσυχνο θόρυβο στην έξοδο του δεύτερου τελεστικού.

Υ.Γ.  Σε δεύτερη φάση, στον δεύτερο τελεστικό, τον πυκνωτή 0,1 μF που συνδέεται μεταξύ Γης και 15 κΩ, κάνε τον 4,7 nF. Με την αλλαγή αυτή ο δεύτερος τελεστικός μετατρέπεται σε φίλτρο ζώνης, 30-2,5 kHz, στον οποίο αποκόπτονται οι θόρυβοι και των χαμηλών συχνοτήτων (κάτω των 2,5 kHz). Αλλά την αλλαγή αυτή θα την κάνεις σε δεύτερη φάση, με παρόντες παλμούς, προκειμένου να δεις αν η αλλαγή αυτή σου τους παραμορφώνει σημαντικά.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (12-08-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> 
> Όσο ο Nestoras σου σχεδιάζει τον window comparator, προσπάθησε να μειώσεις τον υψησυχνό θόρυβο που ο πρώτος τελεστικός σου «μπάζει» στον δεύτερο, με βαθυπερατό φίλτρο δευτέρας τάξης και συχνότητα αποκοπής 30 kHz. Αυτή είναι περίπου η συχνότητα του σήματος που έχει χρόνο ανόδου 8 μs. Για το σκοπό αυτό:
> 1. Στον δεύτερο τελεστικό, παράλληλα στην αντίσταση 300 κΩ, βάλε έναν πυκνωτή των 18 pF.
> 2. Στον δεύτερο τελεστικό, τώρα, το σήμα, από τον διαιρέτη 45/15 κΩ οδηγείται στη μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο. Κάνε την εξής αλλαγή. Από τον διαιρέτη 45/15 κΩ, το σήμα οδήγα το στη μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο όχι άμεσα, αλλά μέσω μίας αντίστασης 15 κΩ. Στη μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο, «κότσαρε» και έναν πυκνωτή 360 pF, με το άλλο άκρο κολλημένο στη Γη. 
> Ουσιαστικά, η αντίσταση 15 κΩ και ο πυκνωτής 360 pF, στην είσοδο του ενισχυτή δημιουργούν ένα βαθυπερατό φίλτρο πρώτης τάξης με συχνότητα αποκοπής 30 kHz. Το δεύτερο φίλτρο, επίσης πρώτης τάξης, δημιουργείται στο κύκλωμα εξόδου του ενισχυτή, με τα 18 pF, 15 και 300 κΩ. 
> Κάνε αυτές τις αλλαγές και πες μας σε ποιο βαθμό αυτές σου μειώνουν τον υψήσυχνο θόρυβο στην έξοδο του δεύτερου τελεστικού.
> 
> Βασίλειος.




   Καλημερα Βασίλη,

  1.   συγγνωμη για την καθυστερηση, σου επισυναπτω το σχέδιο αλλαγμενο κατα τα νεα προσθετα ηλεκτρονικα εξαρτηματα που ανεφερες. Αν θελεις επιβεβαιωσε το σχεδιο που εκανα.

2. ο ελεγχος πως θα γίνει? αφαιρώντας την υψηλή ταση για να δουμε τον θορυβο του προενισχυτή? (χωρίς πηγη και κρύσταλο? ή μονο χωρις πηγη αρκει?)

CSA με LF_356_τελικο_20 φορες ενισχυση_εξάλυψη θορύβου.png

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα.

*1.* Το σχέδιο που επισυνάπτεις - είναι σωστό.
*2.* Γενικά, ο έλεγχος του ενισχυτή γίνεται δίχως την υψηλή τάση στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Οπότε, μέτρα το θόρυβο δίχως την υψηλή τάση. 
*3.* Αλλά για να ελεγχθεί η συμβολή στο θόρυβο της υψηλής τάσης, είναι χρήσιμο να κάνεις ακόμη μία μέτρηση, δηλαδή να μετρήσεις το θόρυβο και με την υψηλή τάση, αλλά δίχως τον κρύσταλλο και τη «φακή». Αν το φίλτρο μειώνει το θόρυβο, σωστότερα, βελτιώνει το λόγο σήματος προς θόρυβο, τότε αυτό σου επιτρέπει να μειώσεις το παράθυρο στον window comparator. Κάνε αυτές τις δύο μετρήσεις του θορύβου προκειμένου σωστά να επιλέξεις το εύρος του παραθύρου. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (16-08-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα.
> 
> *1.* Το σχέδιο που επισυνάπτεις - είναι σωστό.
> *2.* Γενικά, ο έλεγχος του ενισχυτή γίνεται δίχως την υψηλή τάση στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Οπότε, μέτρα το θόρυβο δίχως την υψηλή τάση. 
> *3.* Αλλά για να ελεγχθεί η συμβολή στο θόρυβο της υψηλής τάσης, είναι χρήσιμο να κάνεις ακόμη μία μέτρηση, δηλαδή να μετρήσεις το θόρυβο και με την υψηλή τάση, αλλά δίχως τον κρύσταλλο και τη «φακή». Αν το φίλτρο μειώνει το θόρυβο, σωστότερα, βελτιώνει το λόγο σήματος προς θόρυβο, τότε αυτό σου επιτρέπει να μειώσεις το παράθυρο στον window comparator. Κάνε αυτές τις δύο μετρήσεις του θορύβου προκειμένου σωστά να επιλέξεις το εύρος του παραθύρου. 
> Βασίλειος.



Καλημέρα Βασίλη, 

2.Πρόσθεσα τα επιπλέον εξαρτήματα που μου είπες και τροφοδότησα τον προενισχυτη με 24v και συνέδεσα την γείωση του κυκλώματος και του διαιρετη τάσης.  Μόλις   συνέδεσα τον παλμογράφο και παιρνω ένα μικρό σήμα στα 500mv / 8ms ίσα που φαινόταν κάποιες μικρες γραμμές ξεχώριζαν από την γραμμή καναλιού .Η στα 500mv/2μs τα ίδια.  Στα 200mv/div το χάνω δεν μπορώ να δω την γραμμή ( δεν ξέρω πώς λέγεται στα ηλεκτρονικά).

  3.στην υψηλή ταση -680v σπυνθιριζει η πηγή υψηλής τάσης και δεν ξέρω γιατί. Χωρίς τον κρύσταλλο 


4. Στα 30khz που λες δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να υπαρχει κάποια ενέργεια η οποία θα χαθεί με δεδομένο την είσοδο του φίλτρου???? ( ρωτώ για να μάθω διότι αυτό με τα φίλτρα μου φαίνεται δίκοπο μαχαίρι δεδομένου του ότι δεν ξέρουμε την περιοχή που θέλουμε πριν ξεκινήσω τις μετρήσεις μου

----------


## nio-4-

Έκανα μια τραγικότητα,  Ελπίζω να μην είναι μοιραία,  συνέδεσα την γείωση της υψηλής τάσης, την θωράκιση ουσιαστικά, από το ομοαξονικο ειδικό καλώδιο που έχω για τέτοιου είδους συνδέσεις,  με την γείωση που βγάζω επιπλέον από την κατασκευή που είναι για το σήμα και γείωση για την πλακέτα του προενισχυτη και μετά στον κόμβο γείωση που έχω έξω που συνδέω όλες τις μειώσεις και μου έκανε αρκ και μείωνε την υψηλή ταση .

Με κρύσταλλο και χωρίς υψηλή ταση με γείωση του διαιρετη τάσης μόνο συνδεδεμένη στον κόμβο γείωση έχω πάλι κάπου εκεί τις ίδιες τιμες δηλαδη 2,5 mv αλλά λίγους παλμούς 3 στην οθόνη που έχω 2μs / div οπότε στα 14μs εμφανίζεται και ένας τέτοιος. 

Τώρα στα -1100 v υψηλή ταση , χωρίς κρύσταλλο έχω κάποιους παλμούς περί τα 4mv. Οι οποίοι εμφανίζονται και όταν αποσύνδεση την ταση το ΣΥΝ από το όλο κλυκλωμα και λίγο ποιο ενισχυμένοι και εντονότεροι


Θα ανεβάσω φωτο το μεσημέρι, ελπίζω....

----------


## nio-4-

ηρθαν και οι φωτογραφιες...

επειδη τις εβγαλα χωρις να τις αποθηκευσω στον υπολογιστη απο το κινητο ξεχωριστα οι φωτογραφιες που έχουν 2 ή 3 παλμους μςγαλυτερους -δυπλασιου υψους περιπου απο την γραμμη με λιγο θορυβο  είναι χωρις την υψηλη ταση  και με κρυσταλλο επανω στον φωτοπολλαπλασιστη

οι αλλες εχουν περισσοτερο θορυβο - να υποθεσω οτι το λεω σωστα και ειναι θορυβος και εχουν περισσοτερους παλμου αλλα περι τα 2- 3ms

Αν ειναι υποχρεωτικο να ξαναμετρησω και να ανεβασω πες μου.

https://ibb.co/2yn3n1x
https://ibb.co/56RrRTR
https://ibb.co/M6Zg09r
https://ibb.co/KNpxqNP
https://ibb.co/FqzKr1v
https://ibb.co/N7FmcVc

----------


## nio-4-

Καλημέρα Νέστορα (Παναγιώτη) τι κάνεις? Ελπίζω να μην μας ξεχασες

----------


## VaselPi

_2.Πρόσθεσα τα επιπλέον εξαρτήματα που μου είπες και τροφοδότησα τον προενισχυτη με 24v και συνέδεσα την γείωση του κυκλώματος και του διαιρετη τάσης. Μόλις συνέδεσα τον παλμογράφο και παιρνω ένα μικρό σήμα στα 500mv / 8ms ίσα που φαινόταν κάποιες μικρες γραμμές ξεχώριζαν από την γραμμή καναλιού .Η στα 500mv/2μs τα ίδια. Στα 200mv/div το χάνω δεν μπορώ να δω την γραμμή ( δεν ξέρω πώς λέγεται στα ηλεκτρονικά)._
_3.στην υψηλή ταση -680v σπυνθιριζει η πηγή υψηλής τάσης και δεν ξέρω γιατί. Χωρίς τον κρύσταλλο 
4. Στα 30khz που λες δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να υπαρχει κάποια ενέργεια η οποία θα χαθεί με δεδομένο την είσοδο του φίλτρου???? ( ρωτώ για να μάθω διότι αυτό με τα φίλτρα μου φαίνεται δίκοπο μαχαίρι δεδομένου του ότι δεν ξέρουμε την περιοχή που θέλουμε πριν ξεκινήσω τις μετρήσεις μου_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio 4*.

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 

*1.* Οι προσθήκη του βαθυπερατού φίλτρου στον προενισχυτή αποσκοπεί στη βελτίωση του λόγου σήματος προς θόρυβο. 
Στα -1000 V, η ακτίνα Χ, κάποιας ενέργειας, στην έξοδο του πρώτου τελεστικού παράγει έναν παλμό με χρόνο ανόδου 8 μs, που έχει φθίνουσα εκθετική «ουρά» με σταθερά χρόνου 20 μs. Αυτός ο παλμός είναι το σήμα, που ενισχύεται 20 φορές με τον δεύτερο τελεστικό. Ωστόσο, ο πρώτος τελεστικός, λόγω μεγάλης αντίστασης εισόδου, αλλά και μεγάλου band width (5 MHz) που έχει, παράγει και έντονο θόρυβο, ο οποίος στην έξοδο του δεύτερου τελεστικού ενισχύεται και αυτός 20 φορές. Έτσι, δίχως το φίλτρο, στην έξοδο του δεύτερου τελεστικού ο λόγος σήματος προς θόρυβο είναι περίπου 15 - 30, που είναι μικρός. Ο λόγος αυτός μπορεί να βελτιωθεί με δύο τρόπους:
_α_-να αυξηθεί η υψηλή τάση στο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή,
_β_-να αποκοπεί μέρος του θορύβου που παράγει ο πρώτος τελεστικός. 
Αν αποφάσισες η υψηλή τάση να είναι μόνιμα στα -1000 V, τότε πρέπει να αξιοποιηθεί και ο τρόπος _β_.
Καθώς στον ηλεκτρικό παλμό με χρόνο ανόδου 8 μs αντιστοιχεί ημιτονικό σήμα 30 kHz (Τ = 32 μs), οι συχνότητες 5 MHz - 30 kHz μπορούν να αποκοπούν, δίχως ο παλμός να παραμορφωθεί. Αυτό επιτρέπει να αποκοπεί ο θόρυβος που παράγει ο πρώτος τελεστικός στην μπάντα 5 MHz - 30 kHz, που δεν είναι μικρός. 
Έτσι, αν οι μετρήσεις σου είναι σωστές, δίχως την υψηλή τάση και δίχως το φίλτρο, στην έξοδο του δεύτερου τελεστικού ο θόρυβος ήτα περίπου 300 mVp-p, ενώ με το φίλτρο, μόλις 3 mVp-p. Αν ο πρώτος τελεστικός δεν είναι χαλασμένος, τότε πρόκειται για μεγάλη βελτίωση του λόγου σήματος προς θόρυβο, περίπου 50 φορές, δηλαδή όχι 100, διότι το φίλτρο δευτέρας τάξης με οριακή συχνότητα 30 kHz θα μειώνει 2 φορές και το ύψος του παλμού που θα παράγει η ακτίνα Χ. Οποιουδήποτε παλμού, οποιασδήποτε ενέργειας. 
*2.* Τους στενούς και μικρούς παλμούς των 4-5 mV που βλέπεις στην καταγραφή δεν είναι του θορύβου, αλλά είναι κάποια παρεμβολή, πιθανότερα, από την πηγή υψηλής τάσης που λειτουργεί με ηλεκτρονικά κλειδιά. Ο θόρυβος, είναι μέρος του ηλεκτρικού σήματος που βλέπεις μεταξύ αυτών των 2 στενών παλμών. 
*3.* Για να δεις αν και κατά πόσο βελτιώθηκε ο λόγος σήματος προς θόρυβο, κάνε μέτρηση των παλμών στην έξοδο του δεύτερου τελεστικού, στα -1000 V, με τη «φακή» στα 20 cm από τον κρύσταλλο. Τονίζω, η απόσταση να είναι 20 cm. Όχι μικρότερη!

Υ.Γ. Παραείναι μεγάλη η μείωση του θορύβου. Υποψιάζομαι χαλασμένο τον πρώτο τελεστικό. Αυτός κινδυνεύει όταν ανοιγοκλείνεις την πηγή υψηλής τάσης. Για να εξακριβωθεί η κατάστασή του, κάνε μόνο 2 μετρήσεις: την πρώτη, στην έξοδο του πρώτου τελεστικού, ενώ τη δεύτερη μέτρηση, στην έξοδο του δεύτερου τελεστικού. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (21-08-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> 
> *1.* Οι προσθήκη του βαθυπερατού φίλτρου στον προενισχυτή αποσκοπεί στη βελτίωση του λόγου σήματος προς θόρυβο. 
> Στα -1000 V, η ακτίνα Χ, κάποιας ενέργειας, στην έξοδο του πρώτου τελεστικού παράγει έναν παλμό με χρόνο ανόδου 8 μs, που έχει φθίνουσα εκθετική «ουρά» με σταθερά χρόνου 20 μs. Αυτός ο παλμός είναι το σήμα, που ενισχύεται 20 φορές με τον δεύτερο τελεστικό. Ωστόσο, ο πρώτος τελεστικός, λόγω μεγάλης αντίστασης εισόδου, αλλά και μεγάλου band width (5 MHz) που έχει, παράγει και έντονο θόρυβο, ο οποίος στην έξοδο του δεύτερου τελεστικού ενισχύεται και αυτός 20 φορές. Έτσι, δίχως το φίλτρο, στην έξοδο του δεύτερου τελεστικού ο λόγος σήματος προς θόρυβο είναι περίπου 15 - 30, που είναι μικρός. Ο λόγος αυτός μπορεί να βελτιωθεί με δύο τρόπους:
> _α_-να αυξηθεί η υψηλή τάση στο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή,
> _β_-να αποκοπεί μέρος του θορύβου που παράγει ο πρώτος τελεστικός. 
> Αν αποφάσισες η υψηλή τάση να είναι μόνιμα στα -1000 V, τότε πρέπει να αξιοποιηθεί και ο τρόπος _β_.
> Καθώς στον ηλεκτρικό παλμό με χρόνο ανόδου 8 μs αντιστοιχεί ημιτονικό σήμα 30 kHz (Τ = 32 μs), οι συχνότητες 5 MHz - 30 kHz μπορούν να αποκοπούν, δίχως ο παλμός να παραμορφωθεί. Αυτό επιτρέπει να αποκοπεί ο θόρυβος που παράγει ο πρώτος τελεστικός στην μπάντα 5 MHz - 30 kHz, που δεν είναι μικρός. 
> Έτσι, αν οι μετρήσεις σου είναι σωστές, δίχως την υψηλή τάση και δίχως το φίλτρο, στην έξοδο του δεύτερου τελεστικού ο θόρυβος ήτα περίπου 300 mVp-p, ενώ με το φίλτρο, μόλις 3 mVp-p. Αν ο πρώτος τελεστικός δεν είναι χαλασμένος, τότε πρόκειται για μεγάλη βελτίωση του λόγου σήματος προς θόρυβο, περίπου 50 φορές, δηλαδή όχι 100, διότι το φίλτρο δευτέρας τάξης με οριακή συχνότητα 30 kHz θα μειώνει 2 φορές και το ύψος του παλμού που θα παράγει η ακτίνα Χ. Οποιουδήποτε παλμού, οποιασδήποτε ενέργειας. 
> ...



καλησπέρα Βασίλη,

   3. επειδή έχω πάρει λιγους απο αυτους και για να μην κολλάω καλωδιακια για να μετρησω....σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω τον πρώτο τελεστικο ενισχυτη και να κανω τις μετρησεις

----------


## VaselPi

_επειδή έχω πάρει λιγους απο αυτους και για να μην κολλάω καλωδιακια για να μετρησω....σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω τον πρώτο τελεστικο ενισχυτη και να κανω τις μετρησεις_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio 4*.

Γιάννη καλημέρα.

Είναι σωστή η σκέψη σου.
*1.* Γενικότερα, η παρατηρούμενη στις μετρήσεις μείωση του θορύβου 100 φορές, είναι εκτός θεωρητικών πλαισίων (βλ. θόρυβος ενισχυτών, λευκός θόρυβος, σχέση Nyquist, κ.ο.κ). Η αναμενόμενη θεωρητικά μείωση είναι περίπου 13, η οποία προκύπτει από τη μείωση του band width, από 5 MHz στα 30 kHz. Καθώς η μείωση του band width είναι περίπου 160 φορές, η μείωση της χαοτικής τάσης θορύβου (ρίζα μέσου τετραγώνου) αναμένεται να είναι ρίζα του 160 ή περίπου 13 φορές. Από την άλλη πλευρά, το πρώτο βαθυπερατό φίλτρο, τα 30 kHz τα μειώνει ρίζα 2 φορές, το δεύτερο, άλλες ρίζα 2 φορές, σύνολο, 2 φορές. Έτσι, ανέμενα, τα 2 βαθυπερατά φίλτρα να μειώνουν το θόρυβο 13 φορές, ενώ το ύψος των παλμών που παράγουν οι ακτίνες Χ, 2 φορές. Με άλλα λόγια, ανέμενα μία βελτίωση του λόγου σήματος προς θόρυβο περίπου 6,5 φορές. Όπως βλέπεις, η βελτίωση του λόγου 50 φορές είναι εκτός θεωρητικών πλαισίων. 
*2.* Αν η μείωση του θορύβου είναι όντος 100 φορές, πιθανότερα, αυτό οφείλεται στο κατεστραμμένο πρώτο τελεστικό, ο οποίος κινδυνεύει κάθε φορά που ανοιγοκλείνεις την πηγή υψηλής τάσης. Στις σωστές πηγές υψηλής, η άνοδος και η κάθοδος της τάσης διαρκεί περίπου 3 δευτερόλεπτα. Η απότομη άνοδο της υψηλής τάσης είναι επικίνδυνη, καθώς επάγει αρκετά μεγάλες τάσεις στις ευαίσθητες ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές, που έχουν μεγάλη αντίσταση εισόδου. Επομένως, ως μέτρο προφύλαξης του πρώτου τελεστικού, με το ποτενσιόμετρο ελέγχου της υψηλής τάσης, να την αυξάνεις (μειώνεις) αργά, σιγά σιγά, σε περίπου 3-5 δευτερόλεπτα.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (22-08-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _επειδή έχω πάρει λιγους απο αυτους και για να μην κολλάω καλωδιακια για να μετρησω....σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω τον πρώτο τελεστικο ενισχυτη και να κανω τις μετρησεις_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio 4*.
> 
> Γιάννη καλημέρα.
> 
> Είναι σωστή η σκέψη σου.
> *1.* Γενικότερα, η παρατηρούμενη στις μετρήσεις μείωση του θορύβου 100 φορές, είναι εκτός θεωρητικών πλαισίων (βλ. θόρυβος ενισχυτών, λευκός θόρυβος, σχέση Nyquist, κ.ο.κ). Η αναμενόμενη θεωρητικά μείωση είναι περίπου 13, η οποία προκύπτει από τη μείωση του band width, από 5 MHz στα 30 kHz. Καθώς η μείωση του band width είναι περίπου 160 φορές, η μείωση της χαοτικής τάσης θορύβου (ρίζα μέσου τετραγώνου) αναμένεται να είναι ρίζα του 160 ή περίπου 13 φορές. Από την άλλη πλευρά, το πρώτο βαθυπερατό φίλτρο, τα 30 kHz τα μειώνει ρίζα 2 φορές, το δεύτερο, άλλες ρίζα 2 φορές, σύνολο, 2 φορές. Έτσι, ανέμενα, τα 2 βαθυπερατά φίλτρα να μειώνουν το θόρυβο 13 φορές, ενώ το ύψος των παλμών που παράγουν οι ακτίνες Χ, 2 φορές. Με άλλα λόγια, ανέμενα μία βελτίωση του λόγου σήματος προς θόρυβο περίπου 6,5 φορές. Όπως βλέπεις, η βελτίωση του λόγου 50 φορές είναι εκτός θεωρητικών πλαισίων. 
> *2.* Αν η μείωση του θορύβου είναι όντος 100 φορές, πιθανότερα, αυτό οφείλεται στο κατεστραμμένο πρώτο τελεστικό, ο οποίος κινδυνεύει κάθε φορά που ανοιγοκλείνεις την πηγή υψηλής τάσης. Στις σωστές πηγές υψηλής, η άνοδος και η κάθοδος της τάσης διαρκεί περίπου 3 δευτερόλεπτα. Η απότομη άνοδο της υψηλής τάσης είναι επικίνδυνη, καθώς επάγει αρκετά μεγάλες τάσεις στις ευαίσθητες ηλεκτρονικές συσκευές, που έχουν μεγάλη αντίσταση εισόδου. Επομένως, ως μέτρο προφύλαξης του πρώτου τελεστικού, με το ποτενσιόμετρο ελέγχου της υψηλής τάσης, να την αυξάνεις (μειώνεις) αργά, σιγά σιγά, σε περίπου 3-5 δευτερόλεπτα.
> Βασίλειος.




Βασίλη SOS,

    Τζίφος, αλλαξα τον πρώτο τελεστικο ενισχυτη , LF 356 και παλι τα ιδια , ανεβαζω φωτο... (παρεμπιπτόντας  ο πυκνωτής είναι 360pf στην είσοδο , μη αναστρέφουσα , του δευτέρου τελεστικου ενισχυτη που είζες σχεδιασει και υπολογισες επειδήδ εν βρηκα ακριβως αυτην την τιμη εβαλα εναν 350PF / 3KV )

ανεβαζω φωτο,

η αρνητική υψηλή ταση στο συστημα μας είναι -1000v , τις δυο φορες που το τροφοδοτησα το ξεκινησα απο τα -50v περιπου και μείωνα ταση σιγα σιγα . Είχα την πηγή τον κρύσταλλο και δενβ πήρα τα 24v παλμων!

μηπως κάηκε κανενας πυκνωτης στον διαιρετη τάσης? 
να κοψω το ακρο του πυκνωτη των 350PF που παει στην γείωση να δω τι γίνεται? Παντως μολις το είχα τροφοδοτησει πρωτη φορα μετα την πρόσθεση των εξαρτηματων για την εξάλυψη θορυβου  είχε κανει καποια αρκ μεσα...ακουγα ...δεν ξερω μηπως πιεσα κατι και ακουμοησε η υψηλή ταση η ο διαιρετης καπου? 
επίσης εχω βαλει δυο μονωτικες ταινίες να πιάνουν τον κρύσταλλο και την πλαστικη κυλυνδιρικη βαση του στην λυχνια ελπιζω να μην αποκόπτουν το σημα



https://ibb.co/kJ3Y1QT

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.

Ενδέχεται να κάηκε ο δεύτερος τελεστικός, όταν κολλούσες τον πυκνωτή στη μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο, αλλά και στην αναστρέφουσα. 
Μάλλον έχεις κολλητήρι με διαρροή ρεύματος, ο οποίος σου καταστρέφει την είσοδο του τελεστικού, καθώς έχει μεγάλη αντίσταση εισόδου. Η λύσεις στο πρόβλημά σου είναι πολλές:
1 Αλλάζεις το κολλητήρι. 
2 Γειώνεις τη μύτη του κολλητηρίου.
3 Τις κολλήσεις των πυκνωτών τις κάνεις απουσία του τελεστικού. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
> 
> Ενδέχεται να κάηκε ο δεύτερος τελεστικός, όταν κολλούσες τον πυκνωτή στη μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο, αλλά και στην αναστρέφουσα. 
> Μάλλον έχεις κολλητήρι με διαρροή ρεύματος, ο οποίος σου καταστρέφει την είσοδο του τελεστικού, καθώς έχει μεγάλη αντίσταση εισόδου. Η λύσεις στο πρόβλημά σου είναι πολλές:
> 1 Αλλάζεις το κολλητήρι. 
> 2 Γειώνεις τη μύτη του κολλητηρίου.
> 3 Τις κολλήσεις των πυκνωτών τις κάνεις απουσία του τελεστικού. 
> Βασίλειος.



Καλημέρα Βασίλη, 

   Έχω απλό μεν κολλητηρι Weller  δε. 
Χρησιμοποιώ βάσεις για να μην προκαλέσω τέτοια προβλήματα. Και πάντα όταν κολλάω επιπλέον εξαρτήματα βγάζω τα ολοκληρωμένα. 

Αλλά αν θέλεις να αλλάξω και τον δεύτερο τελεστικο 
Τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει?
Το ποιο επίπονο για μένα είναι να κολλάω καλώδια για να δω που χάνεται το σήμα διότι η λυχνία πρέπει να είναι εσωκλειστη. 
Αυτό παρουσιάστηκε μερα την εφαρμογή του φίλτρου,  λες να έκανα κανένα τραγικό λάθος στις συνδέσεις,? Δεν έχει και πολλά φυσικά να μπερδευτω

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
Ξέχνα προς το παρόν τη «φακή», τον κρύσταλλο, τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή και την υψηλή τάση. Πρέπει πρώτα να λειτουργήσουν οι δύο τελεστικοί. 
*1.* Αν είναι και οι δύο εντάξει, δίχως τους δύο πυκνωτές, δηλαδή δίχως το βαθυπερατό φίλτρο, στην έξοδο του δεύτερου τελεστικού πρέπει να βλέπεις ένα χαοτικό σήμα του θορύβου, περίπου 300 mVP-P, ενώ στην έξοδο του πρώτου, σήμα θορύβου 20 φορές μικρότερο, δηλαδή περίπου 15 mVP-P. 
*2.* Με το βαθυπερατό φίλτρο, στην έξοδο του πρώτου τελεστικού ο θόρυβος αναμένεται να παραμένει στα ίδια επίπεδα, δηλαδή 15 mVP-P, αλλά στην έξοδο του δεύτερου, τον θόρυβο των αναμένω να είναι 12-14 φορές μικρότερο από τα 300 mVP-P, δηλαδή περίπου 23 mVP-P..
*3.* Μέτρα και την τάση d.c. στις εξόδους των τελεστικών. Αν τους τροφοδοτείς με 24 βολτ, στον πρώτο, η τάση d.c. πρέπει να είναι 12 V (24/2), ενώ στον δεύτερο, πρέπει να είναι 6V (24/4), προκειμένου να μπορεί να δημιουργείται 12-βολτος θετικός παλμός δίχως «ψαλιδισμό» της κορυφής του. Δες αν η κατάσταση στις εξόδους των τελεστικών είναι αυτή που σου περιγράφω. Αν διαφέρει, ψάξε να βρεις το αίτιο που την προκαλεί.
*4.* Ο πυκνωτής 350 pF, 3 kV είναι μάλλον ογκώδεις. Άλλαξέ τον και στη θέση του βάλε έναν νορμάλ διαστάσεων, των 390 pF. Προσοχή, ο πυκνωτής 350 pF, 3 kV ενδέχεται να είναι βραχυκυκλωμένος και από εκεί να σου δημιουργείται το όλο πρόβλημα. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (26-08-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
> Ξέχνα προς το παρόν τη «φακή», τον κρύσταλλο, τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή και την υψηλή τάση. Πρέπει πρώτα να λειτουργήσουν οι δύο τελεστικοί. 
> *1.* Αν είναι και οι δύο εντάξει, δίχως τους δύο πυκνωτές, δηλαδή δίχως το βαθυπερατό φίλτρο, στην έξοδο του δεύτερου τελεστικού πρέπει να βλέπεις ένα χαοτικό σήμα του θορύβου, περίπου 300 mVP-P, ενώ στην έξοδο του πρώτου, σήμα θορύβου 20 φορές μικρότερο, δηλαδή περίπου 15 mVP-P. 
> *2.* Με το βαθυπερατό φίλτρο, στην έξοδο του πρώτου τελεστικού ο θόρυβος αναμένεται να παραμένει στα ίδια επίπεδα, δηλαδή 15 mVP-P, αλλά στην έξοδο του δεύτερου, τον θόρυβο των αναμένω να είναι 12-14 φορές μικρότερο από τα 300 mVP-P, δηλαδή περίπου 23 mVP-P..
> *3.* Μέτρα και την τάση d.c. στις εξόδους των τελεστικών. Αν τους τροφοδοτείς με 24 βολτ, στον πρώτο, η τάση d.c. πρέπει να είναι 12 V (24/2), ενώ στον δεύτερο, πρέπει να είναι 6V (24/4), προκειμένου να μπορεί να δημιουργείται 12-βολτος θετικός παλμός δίχως «ψαλιδισμό» της κορυφής του. Δες αν η κατάσταση στις εξόδους των τελεστικών είναι αυτή που σου περιγράφω. Αν διαφέρει, ψάξε να βρεις το αίτιο που την προκαλεί.
> *4.* Ο πυκνωτής 350 pF, 3 kV είναι μάλλον ογκώδεις. Άλλαξέ τον και στη θέση του βάλε έναν νορμάλ διαστάσεων, των 390 pF. Προσοχή, ο πυκνωτής 350 pF, 3 kV ενδέχεται να είναι βραχυκυκλωμένος και από εκεί να σου δημιουργείται το όλο πρόβλημα. 
> Βασίλειος.



καλησπερα Βασίλη,

    3. η ταση στην έξοδο του πρωτου τελεστικου , ακίδα 6, είναι 12v ενω στον δεύτερο είναι 1mv!!!


επανέρχομαι,
ok ok ok ... ήταν καμμένοι και οι δυο τελεστικοί !!!

μετράρω σημα και αναφερω!

ορίστε και τα αποτελεσματα, με τάση -100v και στα 20cm η πηγη Am-241


https://ibb.co/R4z30Wh
https://ibb.co/M2sdP96
https://ibb.co/y009WBR
https://ibb.co/HPfpm2T
https://ibb.co/Hn1TBnV
https://ibb.co/ySVrFL8
https://ibb.co/BtVSRSc

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
Συγχαρητήρια για τη διάταξη. Επιτέλους λειτουργεί, αλά από τις φωτογραφίες που επισυνάπτεις είναι αδύνατο να αποφασίσεις για το εύρος του παραθύρου του discriminator, το οποίο εξαρτάται από την ένταση του θορύβου στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή (δεύτερου τελεστικού). Επομένως, προηγείται η μελέτη του προενισχυτή, του ενισχυτή και της ποιοτικής σύνθεσης του θορύβου, ο οποίος παράγεται σε 3 σημεία: στον κρύσταλλο, στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή και στον προενισχυτή.  
Προκειμένου να ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται, τη διάταξή σου πρέπει να τη μελετήσεις σε μία ορισμένη σειρά, αρχίζοντας από τον προενισχυτή. 
*1.* Πρέπει να γνωρίζεις τη στάθμη θορύβου που σου παράγει ο προενισχυτής (έξοδος του πρώτου τελεστικού), από μόνος του. 
Έτσι, δίχως τη φακή, κρύσταλλο και υψηλή τάση, μέτρα το θόρυβο στην έξοδο του προενισχυτή. 
*2.* Για να γνωρίζεις αν και κατά πόσο το βαθυπερατό φίλτρο σου μειώνει το θόρυβο - μέτρα επίσης και το θόρυβο στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή (έξοδος δεύτερου τελεστικού).
*3.* Για να γνωρίζεις τη συμβολή στο θόρυβο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, στα -1000 βολτ, μέτρα το θόρυβο στην έξοδο του προενισχυτή, όπως και στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή. Εδώ πρέπει να φανεί ο ρόλος του βαθυπερατού φίλτρου, ο οποίος καλείται να αποκόψει τους παλμούς που δημιουργούν τα μεμονωμένα θερμοηλεκτρόνια που εξέρχονται από τη φωτοκάθοδο (περίπου 100-200 το δευτερόλεπτο). Οι παλμοί αυτοί έχουν μικρή διάρκεια (περίπου 1 μs) και αναμένεται να αποκοπούν από το φίλτρο, ενώ οι φωτοπαλμοί που δημιουργούνται στον κρύσταλλο από τις ακτίνες Χ έχουν διάρκεια περίπου 8-10 μs. Αυτούς τους παλμούς το φίλτρο θα τους αφήσει να περάσουν. Αυτό είναι το σκεπτικό και ο ρόλος του φίλτρου. Προσοχή όμως, ατές οι 2 μετρήσεις πρέπει να γίνουν δίχως τον κρύσταλλο, στον οποίο δημιουργούνται παλμοί φωτός από τη ραδιενέργεια του περιβάλλοντος. 
*4.* Για να γνωρίζεις το είδος και τη συχνότητα των παλμών που παράγει η ραδιενέργεια του περιβάλλοντος, με τον κρύσταλλο, στα -1000 βολτ, αλλά δίχως τη «φακή» - μέτρα το ηλεκτρικό σήμα (θόρυβος + παλμοί) στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή. 
*5.* Τέλος, με τη «φακή» στα 20 εκατοστά από τον κρύσταλλο, στα -1000 βολτ, μέτρα το ηλεκτρικό σήμα στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή. 
Το εύρος του παραθύρου θα εξαρτηθεί από τη στάθμη θορύβου που θα μετρήσεις στο βήμα 3. Το παράθυρο θα το επιλέξεις να είναι 2-3 φορές μεγαλύτερο, προκειμένου ο discriminator να μην ενεργοποιείται από τους παλμούς του θορύβου.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (27-08-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
> Συγχαρητήρια για τη διάταξη. Επιτέλους λειτουργεί, αλά από τις φωτογραφίες που επισυνάπτεις είναι αδύνατο να αποφασίσεις για το εύρος του παραθύρου του discriminator, το οποίο εξαρτάται από την ένταση του θορύβου στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή (δεύτερου τελεστικού). Επομένως, προηγείται η μελέτη του προενισχυτή, του ενισχυτή και της ποιοτικής σύνθεσης του θορύβου, ο οποίος παράγεται σε 3 σημεία: στον κρύσταλλο, στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή και στον προενισχυτή.  
> Προκειμένου να ξέρεις τι σου γίνεται, τη διάταξή σου πρέπει να τη μελετήσεις σε μία ορισμένη σειρά, αρχίζοντας από τον προενισχυτή. 
> *1.* Πρέπει να γνωρίζεις τη στάθμη θορύβου που σου παράγει ο προενισχυτής (έξοδος του πρώτου τελεστικού), από μόνος του. 
> Έτσι, δίχως τη φακή, κρύσταλλο και υψηλή τάση, μέτρα το θόρυβο στην έξοδο του προενισχυτή. 
> *2.* Για να γνωρίζεις αν και κατά πόσο το βαθυπερατό φίλτρο σου μειώνει το θόρυβο - μέτρα επίσης και το θόρυβο στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή (έξοδος δεύτερου τελεστικού).
> *3.* Για να γνωρίζεις τη συμβολή στο θόρυβο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, στα -1000 βολτ, μέτρα το θόρυβο στην έξοδο του προενισχυτή, όπως και στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή. Εδώ πρέπει να φανεί ο ρόλος του βαθυπερατού φίλτρου, ο οποίος καλείται να αποκόψει τους παλμούς που δημιουργούν τα μεμονωμένα θερμοηλεκτρόνια που εξέρχονται από τη φωτοκάθοδο (περίπου 100-200 το δευτερόλεπτο). Οι παλμοί αυτοί έχουν μικρή διάρκεια (περίπου 1 μs) και αναμένεται να αποκοπούν από το φίλτρο, ενώ οι φωτοπαλμοί που δημιουργούνται στον κρύσταλλο από τις ακτίνες Χ έχουν διάρκεια περίπου 8-10 μs. Αυτούς τους παλμούς το φίλτρο θα τους αφήσει να περάσουν. Αυτό είναι το σκεπτικό και ο ρόλος του φίλτρου. Προσοχή όμως, ατές οι 2 μετρήσεις πρέπει να γίνουν δίχως τον κρύσταλλο, στον οποίο δημιουργούνται παλμοί φωτός από τη ραδιενέργεια του περιβάλλοντος. 
> *4.* Για να γνωρίζεις το είδος και τη συχνότητα των παλμών που παράγει η ραδιενέργεια του περιβάλλοντος, με τον κρύσταλλο, στα -1000 βολτ, αλλά δίχως τη «φακή» - μέτρα το ηλεκτρικό σήμα (θόρυβος + παλμοί) στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή. 
> *5.* Τέλος, με τη «φακή» στα 20 εκατοστά από τον κρύσταλλο, στα -1000 βολτ, μέτρα το ηλεκτρικό σήμα στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή. 
> ...



καλησπέρα Βασίλη,

   έκανα τις ποιο επίπονες μετρήσεις που υπάρχουν , σου έχω πλήρη αναφορά με μετρήσεις . Μια προσοχή μόνο στις κλίμακες κατω αριστερά (που συνήθως ήταν στα 5v/div) το πλάτος παλμου και το χρόνο που ήταν απο 400μs - 2ms/div

η έξοδος του προενισχυτή χωρίς τιποτε συνδεδεμένο επανω του - ουτε ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής

https://ibb.co/52DCPfv 

η έξοδος του ενισχυτή χωρίς τιποτε συνδεδεμένο επανω του - ουτε ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής

https://ibb.co/7yC9G5L
https://ibb.co/XkMm3wr

η έξοδος του προενισχυτής με φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη χωρίς υψηλή τάση

https://ibb.co/KGz6SDs

η έξοδος του ενισχυτή με φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή χωρίς υψηλή τάση

https://ibb.co/t4YSMZ9

η έξοδος του προενισχυτής με φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη με υψηλή τάση -1000v

https://ibb.co/st3X3JB
https://ibb.co/n3hwnps
https://ibb.co/yftrVpM
https://ibb.co/m6kBDQH
https://ibb.co/sbZqFRw
https://ibb.co/4grvMzQ
https://ibb.co/mcCdTSC

έξοδος ενισχυτή με φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή με υψηλή τάση -1000v

https://ibb.co/5KGsZcR
https://ibb.co/frWc9yx
https://ibb.co/N9NGkNH
https://ibb.co/j4nycnx
https://ibb.co/wCtFz2B
https://ibb.co/NVy5mbC
https://ibb.co/fqRmCQV

πλήρης διάταξη σε λειτουργία - ενέργειες περιβάλλοντος

https://ibb.co/S7NsyBV
https://ibb.co/hBJ6v8m
https://ibb.co/HXcJJKW
https://ibb.co/ch6HBwC
https://ibb.co/k8hLVJz
https://ibb.co/qsW7pbd
https://ibb.co/9WfmqQN
https://ibb.co/MnrpPHT
https://ibb.co/MsXXfg5
https://ibb.co/mJ5452v
https://ibb.co/gt1g1LC
https://ibb.co/2nrFpJx
https://ibb.co/WcwfFpc

πλήρης διάταξη - μέτρηση ενέργειας Αμ-241 στα 20 cm

https://ibb.co/nQDXFLT
https://ibb.co/7j05ZGy
https://ibb.co/SNgzJXh
https://ibb.co/pbSCjcv
https://ibb.co/ZLQTcmW
https://ibb.co/6mBMLks
https://ibb.co/jL90VHz
https://ibb.co/BVnSsKf
https://ibb.co/sJ02thR
https://ibb.co/T44gH40
https://ibb.co/CKXFsC0
https://ibb.co/CHm7rzV

αυτοί οι συνεχόμενοι παλμοί στα 5V είναι ο θορυβος που υπάρχει και ξεφευγει και απο το τα φιλτρα που βάλαμε?

----------


## VaselPi

_αυτοί οι συνεχόμενοι παλμοί στα 5V είναι ο θορυβος που υπάρχει και ξεφευγει και απο το τα φιλτρα που βάλαμε?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
Δυστυχώς - ναι, και τους παράγει ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής. 
Οι μεγάλοι ψαλιδωμένοι παλμοί είναι της ραδιενέργειας του περιβάλλοντος. Για τους παλμούς αυτούς, το ενδιαφέρον μέγεθος είναι η συχνότητά τους, δηλαδή παλμοί ανά 1 δευτερόλεπτο. 
Από τις μετρήσεις που έκανες προκύπτει το συμπέρασμα ότι στη διάταξή σου η κύρια πηγή θορύβου είναι ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής, που παράγει θόρυβο (παλμούς θορύβου) 10 φορές μεγαλύτερο από τον ενισχυτή. Αυτοί οι παλμοί θορύβου κάνουν αδύνατη την ανάλυση (με τον discriminator) των ηλεκτρικών παλμών που παράγει η «φακή». Με τον έναν ή τον άλλον τρόπο, ο θόρυβος του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή πρέπει να μειωθεί στα επίπεδα του ενισχυτή, δηλαδή να μειωθεί περίπου 10 φορές. Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζεις σε αυτήν τη φάση. 
Δώσε μου λίγο χρόνο να δω πως και γιατί ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής παράγει αυτόν το θόρυβο, όπως και αν και πώς μπορεί να αντιμετωπιστεί. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _αυτοί οι συνεχόμενοι παλμοί στα 5V είναι ο θορυβος που υπάρχει και ξεφευγει και απο το τα φιλτρα που βάλαμε?_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> Δυστυχώς - ναι, και τους παράγει ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής. 
> Οι μεγάλοι ψαλιδωμένοι παλμοί είναι της ραδιενέργειας του περιβάλλοντος. Για τους παλμούς αυτούς, το ενδιαφέρον μέγεθος είναι η συχνότητά τους, δηλαδή παλμοί ανά 1 δευτερόλεπτο. 
> Από τις μετρήσεις που έκανες προκύπτει το συμπέρασμα ότι στη διάταξή σου η κύρια πηγή θορύβου είναι ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής, που παράγει θόρυβο (παλμούς θορύβου) 10 φορές μεγαλύτερο από τον ενισχυτή. Αυτοί οι παλμοί θορύβου κάνουν αδύνατη την ανάλυση (με τον discriminator) των ηλεκτρικών παλμών που παράγει η «φακή». Με τον έναν ή τον άλλον τρόπο, ο θόρυβος του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή πρέπει να μειωθεί στα επίπεδα του ενισχυτή, δηλαδή να μειωθεί περίπου 10 φορές. Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζεις σε αυτήν τη φάση. 
> Δώσε μου λίγο χρόνο να δω πως και γιατί ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής παράγει αυτόν το θόρυβο, όπως και αν και πώς μπορεί να αντιμετωπιστεί. 
> Βασίλειος.



Βασίλη καλησπέρα, 

Θα ήθελα να μην επιφορτιστείς με αυτό το θεμα , αν και δεν σου κρύβω ότι έστω για την ιστορία, θεωρητικά θα ήθελα να μάθω τι θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε αλλά.....

Υπάρχει λύση!!!  Ποιο εύκολη,  άμεση και χωρίς κόπο, 

Πες μου τι λυχνία να πάρω!!! Να σου στείλω κάποιες να μου πεις?

Το μόνο πρόβλημα μου είναι να μην χρειαστούν αλλαγές σε ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα στον ενισχυτή ή στον διαιρετη τάσης αν και νομίζω δεν τα αποφευγω.

Πες μου να ξεκινήσω έρευνα αν θέλεις

----------


## VaselPi

Πες μου τι λυχνία να πάρω!!! Να σου στείλω κάποιες να μου πεις?

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio 4*.

Γιάννη καλημέρα.
Ενδεχομένως θα χρειαστεί να γίνει αγορά νέου φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, αλλά ακόμη είναι νωρίς για αυτήν την απόφαση.
Ας δούμε πρώτα τα αποτελέσματα των μετρήσεών σου. Έτσι, σύμφωνα με τις μετρήσεις, έχεις μεγάλο ρεύμα σκότους του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, στα -960 βολτ, το ρεύμα σκότους πρέπει να είναι 0,6 nA, ενώ οι μετρήσεις δείχνουν 25 nA, που είναι περίπου 50 φορές μεγαλύτερο των προδιαγραφών.
Αν ερμηνεύω σωστά την εικόνα που βλέπω στον παλμογράφο σου, το ρεύμα σκότους, καθώς είναι d.c, μετατοπίζει την έξοδο του προενισχυτή κατά 0,5 βολτ προς τις θετικές τιμές. Στο βαθμό που η μετατόπιση προκαλείται σε αντίσταση 20 ΜΩ, το ρεύμα σκότους που την κάνει είναι:

Ισκ = 0,5V/20 ΜΩ = 25x10-9 A = 25 nA. 

Αν μειωθεί το ρεύμα σκότους, θα μειωθούν και οι διακυμάνσεις του, (ρίζα του 50) φορές, που στον παλμογράφο τις βλέπουμε ως παλμοί θορύβου. 
Συνεπώς, ή η λυχνία έχει σκαρτέψει ή από κάπου σου «μπάζει» φως. Πιθανότερα, από κάπου σου μπάζει φως. Ψάξε πρώτα το θέμα του παρασιτικού φωτός.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Πες μου τι λυχνία να πάρω!!! Να σου στείλω κάποιες να μου πεις?
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio 4*.
> 
> Γιάννη καλημέρα.
> Ενδεχομένως θα χρειαστεί να γίνει αγορά νέου φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, αλλά ακόμη είναι νωρίς για αυτήν την απόφαση.
> Ας δούμε πρώτα τα αποτελέσματα των μετρήσεών σου. Έτσι, σύμφωνα με τις μετρήσεις, έχεις μεγάλο ρεύμα σκότους του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, στα -960 βολτ, το ρεύμα σκότους πρέπει να είναι 0,6 nA, ενώ οι μετρήσεις δείχνουν 25 nA, που είναι περίπου 50 φορές μεγαλύτερο των προδιαγραφών.
> Αν ερμηνεύω σωστά την εικόνα που βλέπω στον παλμογράφο σου, το ρεύμα σκότους, καθώς είναι d.c, μετατοπίζει την έξοδο του προενισχυτή κατά 0,5 βολτ προς τις θετικές τιμές. Στο βαθμό που η μετατόπιση προκαλείται σε αντίσταση 20 ΜΩ, το ρεύμα σκότους που την κάνει είναι:
> 
> ...



Καλημέρα Βασίλη, 

Αυτό θα σου έλεγα και εγώ! Τι προτείνεις να κάνω για να την κάλυψη πλήρως? Τώρα την έβαλα σε χάλκινη σωλήνα με τρύπες από πίσω για τα καλώδια με καπάκια κουμπωτα Όχι βιδωτα αλλά έχουν μήκος κάλυψης

----------


## VaselPi

_Αυτό θα σου έλεγα και εγώ! Τι προτείνεις να κάνω για να την κάλυψη πλήρως? Τώρα την έβαλα σε χάλκινη σωλήνα με τρύπες από πίσω για τα καλώδια με καπάκια κουμπωτα Όχι βιδωτα αλλά έχουν μήκος κάλυψης_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
*1*. Προς το παρόν, μην κάνεις νέες μηχανουργικές κατασκευές. Προσπάθησε πρώτα να βεβαιωθείς αν πράγματι από κάπου σου μπάζει φως. Συνήθως, μπάζει από το πίσω μέρος, από την πλευρά του διαιρέτη και των καλωδιώσεων. Προσωρινά και πρόχειρα, σκέπασε τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή με μαύρο ύφασμα και σβήσε το φως στο δωμάτιο. Σκέπασέ τον καλά, μαζί με τα καλώδια και δες (στον παλμογράφο ή με πολύμετρο) αν μεταβάλλεται (μειώνεται) το ρεύμα σκότους. 
*2*. Το ρεύμα σκότους μπορείς να το μετρήσεις, μετρώντας την μεταβολή της τάσης στον προενισχυτή. Στην αρχή σημειώνεις την τάση στην έξοδό του, δίχως την υψηλή τάση. Στη συνέχει, εφαρμόζεις τα -1000 βολτ στο φωτοπολλαπλασιστή και ξαναμετράς την τάση στην έξοδο του προενισχυτή. Θα τη δεις λίγο υψηλότερη. Από τη διαφορά αυτών των 2 τάσεων, διαιρούμενη στα 20 ΜΩ, θα σου προκύψει το ρεύμα σκότους. I=(U2 - U1)/20ΜΩ. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _Αυτό θα σου έλεγα και εγώ! Τι προτείνεις να κάνω για να την κάλυψη πλήρως? Τώρα την έβαλα σε χάλκινη σωλήνα με τρύπες από πίσω για τα καλώδια με καπάκια κουμπωτα Όχι βιδωτα αλλά έχουν μήκος κάλυψης_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> *1*. Προς το παρόν, μην κάνεις νέες μηχανουργικές κατασκευές. Προσπάθησε πρώτα να βεβαιωθείς αν πράγματι από κάπου σου μπάζει φως. Συνήθως, μπάζει από το πίσω μέρος, από την πλευρά του διαιρέτη και των καλωδιώσεων. Προσωρινά και πρόχειρα, σκέπασε τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή με μαύρο ύφασμα και σβήσε το φως στο δωμάτιο. Σκέπασέ τον καλά, μαζί με τα καλώδια και δες (στον παλμογράφο ή με πολύμετρο) αν μεταβάλλεται (μειώνεται) το ρεύμα σκότους. 
> *2*. Το ρεύμα σκότους μπορείς να το μετρήσεις, μετρώντας την μεταβολή της τάσης στον προενισχυτή. Στην αρχή σημειώνεις την τάση στην έξοδό του, δίχως την υψηλή τάση. Στη συνέχει, εφαρμόζεις τα -1000 βολτ στο φωτοπολλαπλασιστή και ξαναμετράς την τάση στην έξοδο του προενισχυτή. Θα τη δεις λίγο υψηλότερη. Από τη διαφορά αυτών των 2 τάσεων, διαιρούμενη στα 20 ΜΩ, θα σου προκύψει το ρεύμα σκότους. I=(U2 - U1)/20ΜΩ. 
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

Μετρώντας με το αναλογικό όργανο που θα έπρεπε να είναι ακριβείας βλέπω ίδια ταση στην έξοδο του προενισχυτη ίση με 12v

Με το ψηφιακό πολύμετρο δε, έχω μια μικρή διαφορά 11,8 v με υψηλή ταση -1000v και χωρίς υψηλή ταση η έξοδος του προενισχυτη έχει 11,6v οπότε,

  I = (11,8v - 11,6v)/20ΜΩ => I = 0,2/20.000.000 => I = 10nA

Είναι λογική η τιμή?

----------


## VaselPi

_Μετρώντας με το αναλογικό όργανο που θα έπρεπε να είναι ακριβείας βλέπω ίδια ταση στην έξοδο του προενισχυτη ίση με 12v_
_Με το ψηφιακό πολύμετρο δε, έχω μια μικρή διαφορά 11,8 v με υψηλή ταση -1000v και χωρίς υψηλή ταση η έξοδος του προενισχυτη έχει 11,6v οπότε,
I = (11,8v - 11,6v)/20ΜΩ => I = 0,2/20.000.000 => I = 10nA
Είναι λογική η τιμή?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
1. Όχι, η τιμή δεν είναι η αναμενόμενη, καθώς είναι μεγαλύτερη 15 φορές. Η αναμενόμενη τιμή είναι 0,6 nA στα -960 V. Μάλλον, από κάπου σου «μπάζει» φως. 
2. Προσπάθησε το ρεύμα σκότους να το φέρεις στην τιμή 0,6 nA στα -960 V, δηλαδή στις προδιαγραφές της κατασκευάστριας εταιρείας του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή.
3. Για να μετρήσεις τα 0,6 nA, το πολυμετρό σου πρέπει να «βλέπει» και τα εκατοστά του βολτ.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> [COLOR=#008000][I] *nio**4.*
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> 1. Όχι, η τιμή δεν είναι η αναμενόμενη, καθώς είναι μεγαλύτερη 15 φορές. Η αναμενόμενη τιμή είναι 0,6 nA στα -960 V. Μάλλον, από κάπου σου «μπάζει» φως. 
> 2. Προσπάθησε το ρεύμα σκότους να το φέρεις στην τιμή 0,6 nA στα -960 V, δηλαδή στις προδιαγραφές της κατασκευάστριας εταιρείας του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή.
> 3. Για να μετρήσεις τα 0,6 nA, το πολυμετρό σου πρέπει να «βλέπει» και τα εκατοστά του βολτ.
> Βασίλειος.



  Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

  Τι μπορώ να κάνω για να μετρήσω το ρεύμα σκότους έστω με το αναλογικό όργανο μου διότι το ψηφιακό πολύμετρο πρέπει να το θέσω σε κλίμακα από v σε  mv.

Θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια με το ψηφιακό μέχρι να μου πεις με το αναλογικό όπως πριν καιρό που μετρούσαμε.  Αλλά να ρωτήσω,  να πάρουμε μια άλλη να τελειώνουμε??

----------


## VaselPi

_Τι μπορώ να κάνω για να μετρήσω το ρεύμα σκότους έστω με το αναλογικό όργανο μου διότι το ψηφιακό πολύμετρο πρέπει να το θέσω σε κλίμακα από v σε mv._

_Θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια με το ψηφιακό μέχρι να μου πεις με το αναλογικό όπως πριν καιρό που μετρούσαμε. Αλλά να ρωτήσω, να πάρουμε μια άλλη να τελειώνουμε??_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*

Γιάννη καλημέρα.
Το αναλογικό όργανο δεν κάνει, καθώς έχει μικρή διακριτική ικανότητα. Θέλεις ψηφιακό μετρητή μεγάλης διακριτικής ικανότης, προκειμένου να διακρίνει μικρές διαφορές τάσεις, οι οποίες από μόνες τις έχουν μεγάλες τιμές. Για παράδειγμα, των τάσεων 11,83 και 11,87. Η διαφορά τους είναι μόλις 0,04 βολτ. Δηλαδή, ο μετρητής σου, στην κλίμακα των 20 βολτ πρέπει να «βλέπει» (διακρίνει) και τα εκατοστά του βολτ. Ακόμη καλύτερα, να «βλέπει» και τα χιλιοστά. Έτσι, από τις δύο μετρήσεις με δύο διαφορετικά όργανα: 

11,83 V και 11,87 V, με ΔU = 0,04 V
και
11,831 V και 11,874 V, με ΔU = 0,043 V

Από πλευράς ακρίβειας, καλύτερη είναι η μέτρηση με το δεύτερο όργανο, που την τάση σου τη δείχνει με 5 ψηφία. 
Αν ο δικός σου μετρητής είναι 4 ψηφίων, δεν είναι ανάγκη να αγοράσεις των 5. Αρκεί να διακρίνει τα εκατοστά του βολτ. Για παράδειγμα, αν οι 2 τάσεις είναι 11,83 V και 11,85 V, η διαφορά τους είναι 0,02 V, που σημαίνει, ότι το ρεύμα σκότους είναι 1 nA. Καθώς γίνεται εκτίμηση του ρεύματος σκότους, ακρίβεια μεγαλύτερη του ενός ψηφίου είναι περιττή.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (10-09-19)

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη, για να καταλαβαίνεις τι σου γίνεται και γιατί οι παλμοί έχουν το πλάτος και σχήμα που έχουν, πρέπει να γνωρίζεις (μετρήσεις) την παρασιτική χωρητικότητα της ανόδου Ca, ως προς τη Γη. Στη δημιουργία της συμβάλλουν πολλά μέρη του κυκλώματος, οπότε είναι προτιμότερο να μετρηθεί. 
Προσοχή, η μέτρηση αυτή είναι από τις δύσκολες και πολύ λεπτή. 
Ο πιο εύκολος (για εσένα) τρόπος είναι: με τον πρώτο τελεστικό, να δημιουργήσεις έναν ακόλουθο τάσης με αντίσταση εισόδου 1 ΜΩ, συνδεδεμένο με την άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, και επομένως με την Ca. Για ηλεκτρικό σήμα θα αξιοποιήσεις τους παλμούς ηλεκτρικού φορτίου που δημιουργούνται στη άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. 
*1.* Στον πρώτο τελεστικό, άλλαξε τον διαιρέτη τάσης που τροφοδοτεί τη μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο. Κάνε τον να αποτελείται από 2 αντιστάσεις των 2 ΜΩ. Αφαίρεσε τον πυκνωτή που είναι κολλημένος εκεί.
*2.* Το καλώδιο της ανόδου, που τώρα το έχεις κολλημένο στην αναστρέφουσα είσοδο, ξεκόλλησε το από εκεί και κόλλησέ το στη μέση των 2 αντιστάσεων των 2 ΜΩ. Tώρα το σήμα (πακέτο 2x106 ηλεκτρονίων) της ανόδου θα οδηγείται στη Ca και τη μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο του τελεστικού, ο οποίος παρακολουθεί την τάση που δημιουργείται στην Ca. 
*3.* Αφαίρεσε τους 2 πυκνωτές των 2,2 pF, όπως και την αντίσταση 20 ΜΩ και με ένα συρματάκι βραχυκύκλωσε την έξοδο του τελεστικού στην αναστρέφουσα είσοδο. Με τις ενέργειες αυτές θα σου προκύψει ένας ακόλουθος τάσης με αντίσταση εισόδου R = 2ΜΩ/2 = 1 ΜΩ, αλλά και με κάποια παρασιτική χωρητικότητα Ca, ως προς τη Γη, που πρέπει να μετρηθεί. Ταυτόχρονα, η αντίσταση R αποτελεί ωμικό φορτίο της ανόδου του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, που πρέπει πάντα να υπάρχει. 
Καθώς η έξοδος του τελεστικού θα είναι πολωμένη στα 12 V, για να δεις στον παλμογράφο σήματα της τάξης 20 mV, η σύνδεση με τον παλμογράφο πρέπει να γίνεται μέσω ενός πυκνωτή 0,1 μF.
*4.* Εφαρμόζοντας τα -1000 V, στην έξοδο του τελεστικού θα βλέπεις πολλούς αρνητικούς παλμούς με απότομο μέτωπο, αλλά με φθίνουσα αργά εκθετική ουρά, στην οποία πρέπει να μετρήσεις τη σταθερά χρόνου με την οποία γίνεται αυτή η μείωση. Με άλλα λόγια, πρέπει να μετρήσεις το χρόνο τ0, κατά τη διάρκεια του οποίου ο παλμός μειώνεται 2,7 φορές. Τη μέτρηση αυτή τη δυσκολεύει ο τυχαίος χαρακτήρας του «ύψους» του παλμού. Αλλά σε μία καλή καταγραφή, όπου ο παλμός είναι καθαρός και ευδιάκριτος, η μέτρηση αυτή μπορεί να γίνει άνετα. Το σφάλμα στη μέτρηση δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνει το 10 %.
*5.* Η αναζητούμενη χωρητικότητα μπορεί να υπολογιστεί από τη σχέση τ0 = RCa. Οπότε, Ca= τ0/R. 
Καθώς από την χωρητικότητα Ca εξαρτώνται πολλά, κάνε αυτή τη μέτρηση διότι είναι πολύ σημαντική. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (10-09-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, για να καταλαβαίνεις τι σου γίνεται και γιατί οι παλμοί έχουν το πλάτος και σχήμα που έχουν, πρέπει να γνωρίζεις (μετρήσεις) την παρασιτική χωρητικότητα της ανόδου Ca, ως προς τη Γη. Στη δημιουργία της συμβάλλουν πολλά μέρη του κυκλώματος, οπότε είναι προτιμότερο να μετρηθεί. 
> Προσοχή, η μέτρηση αυτή είναι από τις δύσκολες και πολύ λεπτή. 
> Ο πιο εύκολος (για εσένα) τρόπος είναι: με τον πρώτο τελεστικό, να δημιουργήσεις έναν ακόλουθο τάσης με αντίσταση εισόδου 1 ΜΩ, συνδεδεμένο με την άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, και επομένως με την Ca. Για ηλεκτρικό σήμα θα αξιοποιήσεις τους παλμούς ηλεκτρικού φορτίου που δημιουργούνται στη άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. 
> *1.* Στον πρώτο τελεστικό, άλλαξε τον διαιρέτη τάσης που τροφοδοτεί τη μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο. Κάνε τον να αποτελείται από 2 αντιστάσεις των 2 ΜΩ. Αφαίρεσε τον πυκνωτή που είναι κολλημένος εκεί.
> *2.* Το καλώδιο της ανόδου, που τώρα το έχεις κολλημένο στην αναστρέφουσα είσοδο, ξεκόλλησε το από εκεί και κόλλησέ το στη μέση των 2 αντιστάσεων των 2 ΜΩ. Tώρα το σήμα (πακέτο 2x106 ηλεκτρονίων) της ανόδου θα οδηγείται στη Ca και τη μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο του τελεστικού, ο οποίος παρακολουθεί την τάση που δημιουργείται στην Ca. 
> *3.* Αφαίρεσε τους 2 πυκνωτές των 2,2 pF, όπως και την αντίσταση 20 ΜΩ και με ένα συρματάκι βραχυκύκλωσε την έξοδο του τελεστικού στην αναστρέφουσα είσοδο. Με τις ενέργειες αυτές θα σου προκύψει ένας ακόλουθος τάσης με αντίσταση εισόδου R = 2ΜΩ/2 = 1 ΜΩ, αλλά και με κάποια παρασιτική χωρητικότητα Ca, ως προς τη Γη, που πρέπει να μετρηθεί. Ταυτόχρονα, η αντίσταση R αποτελεί ωμικό φορτίο της ανόδου του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, που πρέπει πάντα να υπάρχει. 
> Καθώς η έξοδος του τελεστικού θα είναι πολωμένη στα 12 V, για να δεις στον παλμογράφο σήματα της τάξης 20 mV, η σύνδεση με τον παλμογράφο πρέπει να γίνεται μέσω ενός πυκνωτή 0,1 μF.
> *4.* Εφαρμόζοντας τα -1000 V, στην έξοδο του τελεστικού θα βλέπεις πολλούς αρνητικούς παλμούς με απότομο μέτωπο, αλλά με φθίνουσα αργά εκθετική ουρά, στην οποία πρέπει να μετρήσεις τη σταθερά χρόνου με την οποία γίνεται αυτή η μείωση. Με άλλα λόγια, πρέπει να μετρήσεις το χρόνο τ0, κατά τη διάρκεια του οποίου ο παλμός μειώνεται 2,7 φορές. Τη μέτρηση αυτή τη δυσκολεύει ο τυχαίος χαρακτήρας του «ύψους» του παλμού. Αλλά σε μία καλή καταγραφή, όπου ο παλμός είναι καθαρός και ευδιάκριτος, η μέτρηση αυτή μπορεί να γίνει άνετα. Το σφάλμα στη μέτρηση δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνει το 10 %.
> *5.* Η αναζητούμενη χωρητικότητα μπορεί να υπολογιστεί από τη σχέση τ0 = RCa. Οπότε, Ca= τ0/R. 
> ...




Καλησπερα Βασίλη,

 συγγνωμη για την καθυστερηση αλλα τρεχω με ιδιαιτερα και με μεταπτυχιακη-διπλωματικη και φυσικα την δουλεια μου


εννοείς κατι σαν αυτο το σχέδιο? θα κανω πλακετακι ξεχωριστο . Στην Ca στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη θα βγαλω οτι έχει (δεν θυμάμαι) αν εχει αντισταση μαλλον οχι διοτι απευθείας ερχεται το σημαα εξω ή τυχον πυκνωτη...

Δηλαδη απο την ακιδα της ανόδου κατευθειαν στην αναστρέφουσα είσοδο.

https://ibb.co/wY7j9XW

----------


## VaselPi

_εννοείς κατι σαν αυτο το σχέδιο?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
1 Μάλιστα. 
2. Μην κάνεις καμία αλλαγή στο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή ή στο διαιρέτη. 
3. Όχι άλλη πλακέτα. Επίσης, όχι άλλος τελεστικός. Το καλώδιο που έρχεται από την άνοδο - δεν πρέπει να αλλάξει, αλλά ούτε να μετακινηθεί. 
Η μόνη αλλαγή στο καλώδιο είναι να κολληθεί στη μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο του τελεστικού. Ζητούμενη είναι η παρασιτική χωρητικότητα 
της ανόδου (Ca) στον προενισχυτή. Επομένως, ως προς τη Ca, το κύκλωμα μέτρησης πρέπει να είναι όσο γίνεται πιο όμοιο με τον προενισχυτή.
Οι αλλαγές που προτείνεις θα αλλάξουν την τιμή της Ca και, έτσι, θα μετρήσεις άλλη τιμή.
ΥΓ. Τι γίνεται με το ρεύμα σκότους;
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _εννοείς κατι σαν αυτο το σχέδιο?_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> 1 Μάλιστα. 
> 2. Μην κάνεις καμία αλλαγή στο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή ή στο διαιρέτη. 
> 3. Όχι άλλη πλακέτα. Επίσης, όχι άλλος τελεστικός. Το καλώδιο που έρχεται από την άνοδο - δεν πρέπει να αλλάξει, αλλά ούτε να μετακινηθεί. 
> Η μόνη αλλαγή στο καλώδιο είναι να κολληθεί στη μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο του τελεστικού. Ζητούμενη είναι η παρασιτική χωρητικότητα 
> ...



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

  Μόλις αναγνωσα την απάντηση σου λόγο φόρτου εργασίας.  Οκ θα προσπαθήσω να κανω τις αλλαγές οπως ακριβως μου είπες. Θα προσπαθήσω να κόβω άκρες πυκνωτών ή αντιστάσεων για να τις βγάζω εκτός κυκλώματος μόνο από την μια άκρη.  Ελπίζω να μην υπάρχει απώλεια μένοντας με μια ακιδα,  γιατί έτσι μπορώ εύκολα να τα ξανασυνδεω. 

Με το ρεύμα σκότους,  η τιμή που είχα δώσει  με το σκέπασμα της  σωλήνας ήταν  η τελευταία μέτρηση αλλά θέλει ψάξιμο όπως είπες.

Πάντως λες ότι και άλλη να αγοράσω θα πρέπει να κάνω πάλι τέτοιες μετρήσεις σωστά?

----------


## VaselPi

_Θα προσπαθήσω να κόβω άκρες πυκνωτών ή αντιστάσεων για να τις βγάζω εκτός κυκλώματος μόνο από την μια άκρη_.

Γιάννη καλημέρα.

Σημείωσε λάθος. Τα εξαρτήματα πρέπει να φεύγουν και από τις δύο άκρες. Τίποτα περιττό δεν πρέπει να μένει στο κύκλωμα. 
Σου θυμίζω, ότι προσπαθείς να μετρήσεις την παρασιτική χωρητικότητα της ανόδου, την οποία τη δημιουργούν:
1 τα εξαρτήματα,
2 η είσοδος του τελεστικού, 
3 τα καλώδια του μοντάζ, 
4 και κυρίως, το καλώδιο σύνδεσης της ανόδου με την είσοδο του τελεστικού, που είναι θωρακισμένο. Αυτό δεν πρέπει να το αλλάξεις. Η μόνη αλλαγή αυτού του καλωδίου: το άκρο, να ξεκολλήσει από την αναστρέφουσα είσοδο του τελεστικού και να κολλήσει στη μη αναστρέφουσα. 

Υ.Γ. Τελικά, πόσο είναι το ρεύμα σκότους;
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _Θα προσπαθήσω να κόβω άκρες πυκνωτών ή αντιστάσεων για να τις βγάζω εκτός κυκλώματος μόνο από την μια άκρη_.
> 
> Γιάννη καλημέρα.
> 
> Σημείωσε λάθος. Τα εξαρτήματα πρέπει να φεύγουν και από τις δύο άκρες. Τίποτα περιττό δεν πρέπει να μένει στο κύκλωμα. 
> Σου θυμίζω, ότι προσπαθείς να μετρήσεις την παρασιτική χωρητικότητα της ανόδου, την οποία τη δημιουργούν:
> 1 τα εξαρτήματα,
> 2 η είσοδος του τελεστικού, 
> 3 τα καλώδια του μοντάζ, 
> ...



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

Οκ

Υ.Γ. θα δω προηγούμενες απαντήσεις σου , για να μην σε ξαναρωτω ,   με θεμα "μέτρηση ρεύματος σκότους " με το αναλογικό οργανο που εχω με τον πρωτο τροπο που μου ειχες αναφέρει  γιατί ψηφιακό πολύμετρο με ακρίβεια δεν έχω, αν και αυτό μπορώ να το πάω χειροκίνητα σε μονάδα μέτρησης mA ή mV.
  Θα βγάλω τον προενισχυτη για της αλλαγές και θα μετρήσω το ρεύμα σκότους αρχικά.

----------


## VaselPi

_ θα δω προηγούμενες απαντήσεις σου , για να μην σε ξαναρωτω , με θεμα "μέτρηση ρεύματος σκότους " με το αναλογικό οργανο που εχω με τον πρωτο τροπο που μου ειχες αναφέρει γιατί ψηφιακό πολύμετρο με ακρίβεια δεν έχω, αν και αυτό μπορώ να το πάω χειροκίνητα σε μονάδα μέτρησης mA ή mV_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
*1.* Αποκλείεται να μετρήσεις ρεύμα 0,6 nA με αναλογικό όργανο.  
*2.* Για τη μέτρηση θέλεις ψηφιακό μετρητή μεγάλης διακριτικής ικανότητας. Δε βλάπτει να είναι και ακρίβειας. Αρκεί ένας μετρητής των 3,5 ψηφίων. 
*3.* Το ρεύμα σκότους μπορείς να το μετρήσεις και άμεσα, συνδέοντας την άνοδο με την είσοδο του ψηφιακού οργάνου. Στην κλίμακα 200 mV, σε d.c. λειτουργία, μέτρα την τάση που το ρεύμα σκότους δημιουργεί στην αντίσταση εισόδου (10 ΜΩ) του οργάνου. 
Στο ρεύμα 0,6 nA, η ένδειξη τάσης πρέπει να είναι 6 mV.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _ θα δω προηγούμενες απαντήσεις σου , για να μην σε ξαναρωτω , με θεμα "μέτρηση ρεύματος σκότους " με το αναλογικό οργανο που εχω με τον πρωτο τροπο που μου ειχες αναφέρει γιατί ψηφιακό πολύμετρο με ακρίβεια δεν έχω, αν και αυτό μπορώ να το πάω χειροκίνητα σε μονάδα μέτρησης mA ή mV_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
> *1.* Αποκλείεται να μετρήσεις ρεύμα 0,6 nA με αναλογικό όργανο.  
> *2.* Για τη μέτρηση θέλεις ψηφιακό μετρητή μεγάλης διακριτικής ικανότητας. Δε βλάπτει να είναι και ακρίβειας. Αρκεί ένας μετρητής των 3,5 ψηφίων. 
> *3.* Το ρεύμα σκότους μπορείς να το μετρήσεις και άμεσα, συνδέοντας την άνοδο με την είσοδο του ψηφιακού οργάνου. Στην κλίμακα 200 mV, σε d.c. λειτουργία, μέτρα την τάση που το ρεύμα σκότους δημιουργεί στην αντίσταση εισόδου (10 ΜΩ) του οργάνου. 
> Στο ρεύμα 0,6 nA, η ένδειξη τάσης πρέπει να είναι 6 mV.
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

   Με τον προενισχυτη και ενισχυτή που έκανα,  ως έχει Δηλαδή συνδεδεμένο το κύκλωμα χωρίς να αφαιρέσω τίποτα θα συνδέσω στην άνοδο και στην γείωση του κυκλώματος σωστά?

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 

Συναρμολόγησε το παρακάτω κύκλωμα του ακόλουθου τάσης, με τον τελεστικό LF 356. Στα 1000 βολτ και δίχως τον κρύσταλλο, στην έξοδο του τελεστικού, μέτρησε τη σταθερά χρόνου της «ουράς» του αρνητικού παλμού των ηλεκτρονίων σκότους, δηλαδή σε πόσα μs ο αρνητικός παλμός μειώνεται 2,7 φορές. Από τη μέτρηση αυτή θα μπορέσεις να υπολογίσεις την παρασιτική χωρητικότητα της ανόδου ως προς τη Γη.
Βασίλειος.
G1.png

----------

nio-4- (20-10-19)

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 

*Εισαγωγή.* Στα τελευταία παλμογραφήματα βλέπουμε ένα χάος από παλμούς. Μεγάλοι παλμοί, όπως και μεγάλος αριθμός των παλμών του ρεύματος σκότους, αλλά και παλμοί των ακτινών Χ, που ωστόσο είναι αδύνατο να διαχωριστούν από τους παλμούς σκότους, καθώς έχουν όμοια σχήματα. Οι παλμοί διαφέρουν μόνο στο «ύψος»: των ακτινών Χ έχουν μεγαλύτερο «ύψος». Εντωμεταξύ, οι παλμοί σκότους πρέπει με κάποιον τρόπο να απομονωθούν ή να αποκοπούν, καθώς αποτελούν εμπόδιο στις μετρήσεις. Η αποκοπή τους μπορεί να γίνει με έναν διακριτή παλμών μίας στάθμης, αλλά και αν οι παλμοί σκότους διαφοροποιηθούν στο σχήμα, δηλαδή αποκτήσουν μέτωπα πιο απότομα από τούς παλμούς που παράγουν οι ακτίνες Χ. Έτσι, καθώς ο κρύσταλλος φθορίζει, φθίνοντας με σταθερά χρόνου τ0 = 1 μs, οι παραγόμενοι ηλεκτρικοί παλμοί αναμένεται να εξελίσσονται με σταθερά χρόνου 1 μs, όπως και βλέπουμε, αλλά δυστυχώς, με 1 μs εξελίσσονται και οι παλμοί σκότους.
   Στην άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, οι παλμοί ηλεκτρικού φορτίου του ρεύματος σκότους εξελίσσονται με σταθερά χρόνου 76 ns, που σημαίνει, ότι με τους παλμούς αυτούς μπορούν να παραχθούν ηλεκτρικοί παλμοί με μέτωπα της τάξης 0,2-0,3 μs, οι οποίοι μπορούν να υπονομευθούν περίπου 10 φορές με ένα βαθυπερατό φίλτρο με σταθερά χρόνου 1 μs. Εδώ αξιοποιείται το γεγονός ότι τους παλμούς των ακτινών Χ το φίλτρο αυτό θα επηρεάσει ελάχιστα, αλλά τους παλμούς με μέτωπα 0,2-0,3 μs θα τους μειώσει περίπου 10 φορές (!), κάνοντας περιττό τον διακριτή μίας στάθμης.
     Για τα «τραβηγμένα» μέτωπα των παλμών σκότους (2-3 μs, αντί για 0,2-0,3 μs) ευθύνονται οι περιορισμένες δυνατότητες του τελεστικού LF 356, όπως και ο κακός σχεδιασμός του κυκλώματος του προενισχυτή. Για το σωστό σχεδιασμό, είναι κρίσιμο να γνωρίζουμε την παρασιτική χωρητικότητα της ανόδου (Ca), ως προς τη Γη.  

*Ας δούμε το πρόβλημά σου συνολικά.* 
Τα δεδομένα:
*1.* Έχεις τη ραδιενεργή πηγή Am 241, που εκπέμπει ακτίνες Χ με ενέργειες από 6 έως 60 keV. Η ενεργειακή τους κατανομή παρουσιάζει ένα σύνθετο ασθενές μέγιστο στα περίπου 18 keV (13,8-17,7-20,7-26,3 keV) και ένα μεγάλο (7 φορές μεγαλύτερο) στα 59,5 keV. 

*2.* Την ενεργειακή αυτή κατανομή θέλεις να τη μετρήσεις με έναν διαφορικό διακριτή παλμών (window comparator). 

*3.* Καθώς η τάση τροφοδοσίας είναι 24 V, είναι σκόπιμο, η ενέργεια 80 keV να συσχετιστεί με ηλεκτρικό παλμό 16 V. Επομένως, η ακτίνα των 60 keV πρέπει να παράγει ηλεκτρικό παλμό 12 V. Στα 6 keV, αντιστοιχούν 1,2 V. Επομένως, στον διαφορικό διακριτή παλμών η σάρωση της κάτω στάθμης πρέπει να γίνεται από 1 έως 16 V. Το θέμα του παραθύρου θα το δούμε αργότερα. 

*4.* Ο κρύσταλλος παράγει 52000 φωτόνια ανά 1 ΜeV ή 52 ανά 1 keV. Συνεπώς, η ακτίνα των 60 keV παράγει 52x60 φωτόνια ή 3120 φωτόνια συνολικά. 
     Στον κρύσταλλο, η εκπομπή των φωτονίων φθίνει με το χρόνο, ακολουθώντας μία εκθετική συνάρτηση χρόνου με σταθερά χρόνου 1 μs, δηλαδή 
N(t) = N0x[exp(-_t__/τ_0)], όπου _τ_0 = 1 μs. Έτσι, το ολοκλήρωμα αυτής της συνάρτησης πρέπει να ισούται με τον συνολικό αριθμό των φωτονίων στα 60 keV, δηλαδή Νολ = 3120 φωτόνια. Ο υπολογισμός του ολοκληρώματος οδηγεί στη σχέση: Νολ = _τ_0N0. Συνεπώς, η χρονική εξέλιξη της εκπομπής ακολουθεί τη συνάρτηση N(t) = (N0λ/_τ0_)x[exp(-_t__/τ_0)].

*5.* *Η φωτοκάθοδος* του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής παράγει 97 μΑ ανά 1 λούμεν (1 Lm = 1/683 W), που αντιστοιχεί σε 0,164 ηλεκτρόνια ανά 1 φωτόνιο, ενέργειας 2,4 eV του πράσινου φωτός. 

*6.* *Στην άνοδο*, η απόκριση 200 Α/Lm παρατηρείται στα 960 V, που σημαίνει, ότι τα 100 μΑ της φωτοκαθόδου τα κάνει 200 Α. Συνεπώς, το σύστημα δυνόδων, το 1 ηλεκτρόνιο που εκπέμπει η φωτοκάθοδος το ενισχύουν: 200 Α/100μΑ = 2x106 φορές. Έτσι, ένα αρχικό ηλεκτρόνιο της φωτοκαθόδου πολλαπλασιάζεται 2x106 φορές και στην άνοδο καταφθάνει ένα στενό χρονικά πακέτο ηλεκτρονίων, τύπου γκαουσιανή, με διάρκεια 38 ns στο μισό της κορυφής. Η ολική διάρκεια του παλμού φορτίου, με καλή προσέγγιση μπορεί να θεωρηθεί 2x38 ns = 76 ns.

*7.* Από τα δεδομένα *4-5-6*, ο ηλεκτρικός παλμός που παράγει η ακτίνα των 60 keV μπορεί να υπολογιστεί, αρκεί να είναι γνωστή η παρασιτική χωρητικότητα της ανόδου (Ca), ως προς τη Γη. Ουσιαστικά, πρέπει να υπολογιστεί το άλμα της αρνητικής τάσης που το συνολικό φορτίο της ανόδου παράγει στην χωρητικότητα Ca: Δu = Δq/Ca. 
     Για τον υπολογισμό του Δq, συλλογιζόμαστε ως εξής: Από τα συνολικά 3120 φωτόνια, περίπου το 1/3 θα κατευθυνθεί προς την φωτοκάθοδο και, έτσι, θα προκληθεί εκπομπή ηλεκτρονίων, συνολικού αριθμού: (3120/3)x0,164 = 170,56. 
     Αυτά τα 170,56 ηλεκτρόνια θα ενισχυθούν 2x106 φορές και, έτσι, στην άνοδο θα καταφθάσουν 170,56 στενά πακέτα ηλεκτρονίων, που στο καθένα θα υπάρχουν 2x106 ηλεκτρόνια. Συνεπώς, στο χρονικό διάστημα 3 - 4_τ_0 = 3 - 4 μs, στην άνοδο θα καταφθάσουν 170,56x2x106  ηλεκτρόνια, με συνολικό φορτίο Δq, όπου
 Δq = 1,6x10-19x170,56x2x106 = 5,46x10-11 (C). 
     Η τιμή της Ca είναι άγνωστη και περιμένω να τη μετρήσεις. Αλλά για να προχωρήσω τους υπολογισμούς, θα υποθέσω ότι είναι 16 pF. 
Αν Ca = 16x10-12 F, για το αρνητικό άλμα τάσης προκύπτει η τιμή: Δu = Δq/Ca = 5,46x10-11 C/16x10-12 F = 3,41 V. 
Για να γίνει το άλμα αυτό 12 V, αρκεί να ενισχυθεί KV φορές, όπου KV = 12/3,41 = 3,51.
Σημείωση. Οι υπολογισμοί αυτοί ισχύουν στο βαθμό που η ωμική αντίσταση που δρα παράλληλα στην Ca είναι άπειρη ή πολύ μεγάλη. Με καλή προσέγγιση, ο όρος αυτός τηρείται όταν η σταθερά χρόνου εκφόρτισης της Ca είναι 20 φορές μεγαλύτερη της σταθεράς φθορισμού του κρυστάλλου, που είναι 1 μs. Συνεπώς, την ωμική αντίσταση τη φανταζόμαστε να είναι ίση ή πάνω από 1,25 ΜΩ (RaCa = 1,25x106(Ω)x16x10-12(F) = 20x10-6(s) = 20 μs).

*8.* Και πάμε τώρα στον τελεστικό ενισχυτή (βλέπε επισυναπτόμενο σχηματικό). 
Στον τελεστικό ενισχυτή, ως προς τα άλματα των τάσεων (την Ra τη θεωρούμε άπειρη), ο συντελεστής ενίσχυσης καθορίζεται από το πηλίκο των χωρητικοτήτων: KV = Ca/Cαν, όπου Cαν είναι η χωρητικότητα της αρνητικής ανάδρασης, δηλαδή η χωρητικότητα του πυκνωτή που συνδέεται μεταξύ αναστρέφουσας εισόδου και εξόδου του τελεστικού.
Έτσι, αν επιθυμούμε ενίσχυση 3,51 φορές, ο πυκνωτής ανάδρασης πρέπει να είναι 3,51 φορές μικρότερος της Ca ή των 16 pF, δηλαδή πρέπει να είναι 4,56 pF.
Η ωμική αντίσταση της αρνητικής ανάδρασης Rαν. Την τιμή της την επιλέγουμε επιδιώκοντας με τον πυκνωτή ανάδρασης να δημιουργεί σταθερά χρόνου εκφόρτισης 20 μs,. Έτσι, η τιμή του πρέπει να είναι: Rαν = 20μs/4,56pF = 4,386 ΜΩ. 

*9. Το Σχήμα του παλμού που αναμένουμε να βλέπουμε στον παλμογράφο.* 
Στην προκαταρτική ανάλυση, την ωμική αντίσταση ανάδρασης τη θεωρούσαμε άπειρη. Εύκολα αποδεικνύεται ότι αυτό οδηγεί σε συνάρτηση τάσης εξόδου τύπου: Uout(t) = UinpKVx(1 - exp(-_t_/_τ_0) = 12x(1 - exp(-_t_/_τ_0) (V). Πρόκειται για καμπύλη φόρτισης ενός πυκνωτή με σταθερά χρόνου 1 μs. Θα φορτιστεί σε χρόνο περίπου 3 μs. 
Καθώς όμως η ωμική αντίσταση δεν είναι άπειρη, αυτή θα εκφορτίζει τον πυκνωτή. Επειδή όμως η σταθερά χρόνου εκφόρτισης είναι 20 φορές μεγαλύτερη, με καλή προσέγγιση, η χρονική εξέλιξη της τάσης θα ακολουθεί τη συνάρτηση τύπου: Uout(t) = 12x[exp(-_t_/_τ_εκ)]x(1 - exp(-_t_/_τ_0), στην οποία παρατηρείται μέγιστο στη θέση: _τ_μ = _τ_0xln(1 + _τ_εκ/_τ_0) = 1 (μs)x[ln(21)] = 3,044 μs. 
Συνεπώς, η ακτίνα Χ με ενέργεια 60 keV, στην έξοδο του τελεστικού θα παράγει έναν παλμό τάσης, με «ύψος» λίγο μικρότερο των 12 V, με μέγιστο στα 3 μs από την αρχή, αλλά και με εκθετικά φθίνουσα «ουρά», που φθίνει με σταθερά χρόνου 20 μs. Η συνολική διάρκεια του παλμού αναμένεται να είναι περίπου 60 μs.

*10. Τα μέτωπα των παλμών του ρεύματος σκότους (μεμονωμένων ηλεκτρονίων)*
Τα μέτωπα αυτά τα θέλουμε όσο γίνεται πιο απότομα, προκειμένου στη συνέχεια οι παλμοί αυτοί να αποκοπούν.
     Έστω ότι προς την πρώτη δύνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή κατευθύνεται (από τη φωτοκάθοδο) ένα μεμονωμένο ηλεκτρόνιο. Στην άνοδο θα καταφθάσουν 2x106 ηλεκτρόνια, τα οποία σε χρόνο 76 ns, τον πυκνωτή των 16 pF θα τον φορτίσουν σε αρνητική τάση: 
ΔVσκ = Δq/Ca = 1,6x10-19x2x106/16x10-12 = 20x10-3 V = 20 mV. 
     Και εδώ, προσωρινά, στους συλλογισμούς την αντίσταση εκφόρτισης τη θεωρούμε άπειρη. 
Έτσι, στην είσοδο του τελεστικού, στην Ca, θα δημιουργηθεί ένα αρνητικό άλμα τάσης με μέτωπο περίπου 80 ns. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι στην έξοδο του τελεστικού το μέτωπο του θετικού άλματος θα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο χρονικά, καθώς εξαρτάται κυρίως από τον συντελεστή ενίσχυσης KV. 
Από τα data sheets του LF 356B, με KV = 1 και τάση εξόδου κάτω από 100 mV, η τάση εξόδου εξελίσσεται με σταθερά χρόνου περίπου 30 ns. Αλλά όταν KV = 3, η σταθερά αυτή αναμένεται να τριπλασιαστεί, δηλαδή να γίνει περίπου 90 ns. Συνεπώς, τα μέτωπα των παλμών σκότους αναμένεται να είναι περίπου 270 ns. 
     Είναι προτιμότερο, το σήμα εξόδου να το βλέπουμε στην έξοδο του δεύτερου τελεστικού, που λειτουργεί ως ακόλουθος τάσης, με τον οποίο μπορούμε να διορθώσουμε τα τυχόν λάθη στους υπολογισμούς και υποθέσεις. 
Έτσι, αν μεταξύ των δύο τελεστικών μεσολαβήσει ένα βαθυπερατό φίλτρο με σταθερά χρόνου 1 μs, αυτό ελάχιστα θα επηρεάσει τους αργούς παλμούς των ακτινών Χ, αλλά θα μειώσει πολύ το ύψος των παλμών σκότους, περίπου 10 φορές. Αν οι υπολογισμοί είναι περίπου σωστοί, η χρήση του διακριτή μίας στάθμης γίνεται περιττή, καθώς το ύψος των παλμών σκότους γίνεται περίπου όσο και ο λευκός θόρυβος του προενισχυτή. 
     Από την ανάλυση αυτή γίνεται κατανοητό, γιατί συμφέρει η KV να μην είναι μεγάλη. Στον προηγούμενο προενισχυτή, KV = 16! Αυτό εξηγεί γιατί οι παλμοί σκότους είχαν τόσο «τραβηγμένα» μέτωπα, που τους έκαναν να ομοιάζουν με τους παλμούς των ακτινών Χ.
     Μία επιφύλαξη διατηρώ, ως προς το σχήμα του παλμού των 12 V, καθώς είναι μεγάλος. Σύμφωνα με τα data sheets του LF 356B, στα μεγάλα σήματα ο τελεστικός είναι πιο αργός. Πόσο αυτό επηρεάζει το σχήμα του παλμού - θα δείξει το πείραμα. 
Βασίλειος.
G2.png

----------

nio-4- (29-09-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> 
> *Εισαγωγή.* Στα τελευταία παλμογραφήματα βλέπουμε ένα χάος από παλμούς. Μεγάλοι παλμοί, όπως και μεγάλος αριθμός των παλμών του ρεύματος σκότους, αλλά και παλμοί των ακτινών Χ, που ωστόσο είναι αδύνατο να διαχωριστούν από τους παλμούς σκότους, καθώς έχουν όμοια σχήματα. Οι παλμοί διαφέρουν μόνο στο «ύψος»: των ακτινών Χ έχουν μεγαλύτερο «ύψος». Εντωμεταξύ, οι παλμοί σκότους πρέπει με κάποιον τρόπο να απομονωθούν ή να αποκοπούν, καθώς αποτελούν εμπόδιο στις μετρήσεις. Η αποκοπή τους μπορεί να γίνει με έναν διακριτή παλμών μίας στάθμης, αλλά και αν οι παλμοί σκότους διαφοροποιηθούν στο σχήμα, δηλαδή αποκτήσουν μέτωπα πιο απότομα από τούς παλμούς που παράγουν οι ακτίνες Χ. Έτσι, καθώς ο κρύσταλλος φθορίζει, φθίνοντας με σταθερά χρόνου τ0 = 1 μs, οι παραγόμενοι ηλεκτρικοί παλμοί αναμένεται να εξελίσσονται με σταθερά χρόνου 1 μs, όπως και βλέπουμε, αλλά δυστυχώς, με 1 μs εξελίσσονται και οι παλμοί σκότους.
>    Στην άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, οι παλμοί ηλεκτρικού φορτίου του ρεύματος σκότους εξελίσσονται με σταθερά χρόνου 76 ns, που σημαίνει, ότι με τους παλμούς αυτούς μπορούν να παραχθούν ηλεκτρικοί παλμοί με μέτωπα της τάξης 0,2-0,3 μs, οι οποίοι μπορούν να υπονομευθούν περίπου 10 φορές με ένα βαθυπερατό φίλτρο με σταθερά χρόνου 1 μs. Εδώ αξιοποιείται το γεγονός ότι τους παλμούς των ακτινών Χ το φίλτρο αυτό θα επηρεάσει ελάχιστα, αλλά τους παλμούς με μέτωπα 0,2-0,3 μs θα τους μειώσει περίπου 10 φορές (!), κάνοντας περιττό τον διακριτή μίας στάθμης.
>      Για τα «τραβηγμένα» μέτωπα των παλμών σκότους (2-3 μs, αντί για 0,2-0,3 μs) ευθύνονται οι περιορισμένες δυνατότητες του τελεστικού LF 356, όπως και ο κακός σχεδιασμός του κυκλώματος του προενισχυτή. Για το σωστό σχεδιασμό, είναι κρίσιμο να γνωρίζουμε την παρασιτική χωρητικότητα της ανόδου (Ca), ως προς τη Γη.  
> 
> *Ας δούμε το πρόβλημά σου συνολικά.* 
> Τα δεδομένα:
> *1.* Έχεις τη ραδιενεργή πηγή Am 241, που εκπέμπει ακτίνες Χ με ενέργειες από 6 έως 60 keV. Η ενεργειακή τους κατανομή παρουσιάζει ένα σύνθετο ασθενές μέγιστο στα περίπου 18 keV (13,8-17,7-20,7-26,3 keV) και ένα μεγάλο (7 φορές μεγαλύτερο) στα 59,5 keV. 
> ...



καλησπέρα Βασίλη,

   καταρχας, ευχαριστω για την πληρεστατη απαντηση σου. επισης να πω ενα μεγαλο συγγνωμη για την καθυστερηση μου αλλα ειναι λόγο υψηλου φόρτου εργασιών .

  Οποτε εγω κανω στο σχημα του προηγουμενου μηνυματος σου ακι σου αναφερω την παρασιτική χωρητικότητα της ανόδου ως προς τη Γη σωστα?

το dc 12v στην εξοδο του ακολούθου τασης γιατι τον έχεις? δεν θα τροφοδοτησω με 12v  την εξοδο σωστα? μαλλον το αναφερεις γιατι τετοιες τασεις θα βλεπω σωστα?

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> 
> Συναρμολόγησε το παρακάτω κύκλωμα του ακόλουθου τάσης, με τον τελεστικό LF 356. Στα 1000 βολτ και δίχως τον κρύσταλλο, στην έξοδο του τελεστικού, μέτρησε τη σταθερά χρόνου της «ουράς» του αρνητικού παλμού των ηλεκτρονίων σκότους, δηλαδή σε πόσα μs ο αρνητικός παλμός μειώνεται 2,7 φορές. Από τη μέτρηση αυτή θα μπορέσεις να υπολογίσεις την παρασιτική χωρητικότητα της ανόδου ως προς τη Γη.
> Βασίλειος.
> G1.png



καλημερα Βασίλη,

     δημιουργώντας το κυκλωμα αυτο που παραθετεις βλεπω οτι ...δεν παιρνω παλμους ....λογο του οτι οταν συνδεω την υψηλη ταση πεφτει στα 12v η ταση ειδόδου στο όλο λυκλωμα και έτσι υποθετω οτι οι μπαταριες θελουν φόρτιση...

ελπιζω να ειναι αυτο γιατι απο προβλημα σε προβλημα παω , θα τις φορτισω και τις δυο και θα δω αυριο, ειναι 0,8Αh η καθε μια άρα  1 ωρα το πολυ η καθε μια στον φορτιστη 1250mA

----------


## nio-4-

Καλημερα Βασίλη!

φορτισα τις μπαταριες και τωρα με καθαρο μυαλο πρωι μετραω παει ταση στον ακολουθο τασης 24v και ολα φυσιολογικα με τις αλλες τροφοδοσιες , η σταθερη ταση του κυκλωματος παραγωγης υψηλης τασης ειναι 12v οποτε και τα παρεχω . Αλλα παλμουν δεν βλεπω στον παλμογραφο, μόνο οταν παιζω με την ακιδα του ποολυμετρου που μετραω την υψηλη ταση τότε ο παλμογραφος βγαζει καποιους , με τα αρκ δηλαδη στην υψηλη

λες να εκαψα το ολοκληρωμενο?

----------


## VaselPi

*1.*_  το dc 12v στην εξοδο του ακολούθου τασης γιατι τον έχεις? δεν θα τροφοδοτησω με 12v την εξοδο σωστα? μαλλον το αναφερεις γιατι τετοιες τασεις θα βλεπω σωστα?_

*2.*_ φορτισα τις μπαταριες και τωρα με καθαρο μυαλο πρωι μετραω παει ταση στον ακολουθο τασης 24v και ολα φυσιολογικα με τις αλλες τροφοδοσιες , η σταθερη ταση του κυκλωματος παραγωγης υψηλης τασης ειναι 12v οποτε και τα παρεχω . Αλλα παλμουν δεν βλεπω στον παλμογραφο, μόνο οταν παιζω με την ακιδα του ποολυμετρου που μετραω την υψηλη ταση τότε ο παλμογραφος βγαζει καποιους , με τα αρκ δηλαδη στην υψηλη_

Δύο αρχικά μηνύματα από *nio**4.*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 

Στο *1*. Στο σχηματικό του κυκλώματος συνήθως αναφέρουμε τις τάσεις στα διάφορά του σημεία, που σε περίπτωση κάποιου προβλήματος, ένας έλεγχος των τάσεων μας επιτρέπει γρήγορα να εντοπίσουμε το προβληματικό εξάρτημα. 

Στο *2*. «Παλμούς δε βλέπω στον παλμογράφο». Ενδέχεται να είναι κατεστραμμένος ο τελεστικός. Αλλά στην περίπτωση αυτή η τάση εξόδου δεν θα ήταν όπως στη μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο, δηλαδή 12 βολτ. 
Αν οι τάσεις είναι εντάξει, τότε το πιθανότερο είναι οι παλμοί να υπάρχουν, αλλά είναι δύσκολο να ανιχνευτούν, καθότι είναι μικροί και τυχαίοι στο χρόνο. Έτσι, στα -1000 βολτ του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη, η αναμενόμενη τάση των παλμών είναι περίπου 20 mV, αν Ca = 16 pF. Αλλά αν Ca = 32 pF, οι παλμοί θα είναι 10 mV κ.ο.κ. 
Από την άλλη πλευρά, ο παλμογράφος αδυνατεί να συγχρονιστεί σε τυχαίους στο χρόνο παλμούς. Εδώ βοηθάει να τεθεί η σάρωση σε κατάσταση αναμονής, από αρνητικούς παλμούς, παίζοντας με το κουμπί trig level. Στη λειτουργία αυτή η σάρωση τριγκάρεται από τον ίδιο τον παλμό. Για το λόγο αυτό ο παλμός βρίσκεται πάντα στην αρχή της σάρωσης. 
Όταν η συχνότητα εμφάνισης των παλμών είναι μικρή, γίνεται αναγκαία και η συσκότιση του χώρου. Εφόσον τα καταφέρεις, στην αρχή της σάρωσης (στο αριστερό άκρο της οθόνης) θα βλέπεις τους αρνητικούς παλμούς να «πάλλονται κατά ύψος», κατά τρόπο τυχαίο, με ένα μέσο πλάτος περίπου 10-20 mV. 
Προσπάθησε να εντοπίσεις τους αρνητικούς παλμούς στην κλίμακα 10 mV, με σάρωση 20 μs/div σε αναμονή.   
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

Οκ Βασίλη,  

Θα προσπαθήσω τωρα...

Βασίλη,  προσπάθησα αλλά δεν βλέπω τίποτα. Εχω στο single την ρύθμιση εισαγόμενου  παλμού.  To trigger δεν ξέρω να το ρυθμίσω. Μπαίνω στο trigger menu και είναι σε  rising edge και Auto .

----------


## VaselPi

_Βασίλη, προσπάθησα αλλά δεν βλέπω τίποτα. Εχω στο single την ρύθμιση εισαγόμενου παλμού. To trigger δεν ξέρω να το ρυθμίσω. Μπαίνω στο trigger menu και είναι σε rising edge και Auto_ 

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*

Το «Auto»  σημαίνει σάρωση σε αυτό ταλάντωση, ενώ το «rising edge» σημαίνει τριγκάρισμα της σάρωσης από το μέτωπό ενός θετικού παλμού. Ίσως έτσι εξηγείται γιατί οι παλμοί δεν είναι ορατοί. Πάντως, μου φαίνεται απίθανο να μην υπάρχει στον παλμογράφο η δυνατότητα τριγκαρίσματος της σάρωσης και από το μέτωπο ενός αρνητικού παλμού. Ψάξε καλύτερα το «trigger menu»_._
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-10-19)

----------


## VaselPi

Στο βαθμό που δεν μπορείς να δεις τους αρνητικούς παλμούς, το πιθανότερο είναι ότι έχεις προβληματικό παλμογράφο. 
Δεν πειράζει, η χωρητικότητα Ca μπορεί να μετρηθεί και έμμεσα. Κάνε τα εξής βήματα:

*1.* Εφάρμοσε στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή υψηλή τάση - 960 V. Σύμφωνα με τη συνοδευτική ετικέτα, στην τάση αυτή το ρεύμα σκότους είναι 0,6 nA, η ευαισθησία της φωτοκαθόδου είναι 97 μΑ/Lm, ενώ της ανόδου, 200 Α/Lm. Από τα δεδομένα αυτά προκύπτει ότι το σύστημα δυνόδων το αρχικό ηλεκτρόνιο της  φωτοκαθόδου το ενισχύει 2x106 φορές, δηλαδή ο παλμός δημιουργείται στην Ca από ένα πακέτο 2x106 ηλεκτρονίων. 

*2.* Μείωσε την ταχύτητα σάρωσης του παλμογράφου και κάνε την 20 ms/div. Το τριγκάρισμα, στο «Auto». 
Στην κλίμακα 10 mV/div, θα βλέπεις μία οριζόντια γραμμή με αρνητικά «καρφάκια», τυχαία κατανεμημένα στο χρόνο. 
Μέτρα το μέσο «ύψος» αυτών των «καρφιών» (αναμένεται να είναι περίπου 10 -20 mV). Από το μέσο «ύψος» των αρνητικών «καρφιών», η Ca μπορεί να υπολογιστεί.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (30-09-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _Βασίλη, προσπάθησα αλλά δεν βλέπω τίποτα. Εχω στο single την ρύθμιση εισαγόμενου παλμού. To trigger δεν ξέρω να το ρυθμίσω. Μπαίνω στο trigger menu και είναι σε rising edge και Auto_ 
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*
> 
> Το «Auto»  σημαίνει σάρωση σε αυτό ταλάντωση, ενώ το «rising edge» σημαίνει τριγκάρισμα της σάρωσης από το μέτωπό ενός θετικού παλμού. Ίσως έτσι εξηγείται γιατί οι παλμοί δεν είναι ορατοί. Πάντως, μου φαίνεται απίθανο να μην υπάρχει στον παλμογράφο η δυνατότητα τριγκαρίσματος της σάρωσης και από το μέτωπο ενός αρνητικού παλμού. Ψάξε καλύτερα το «trigger menu»_._
> Βασίλειος.



Υπάρχει και το αρνητικό,  λέει rising falling edge κάπως έτσι αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι ποτέ να εμφανίζεται ο παλμός Δηλαδή μόλις ξεκινάει και είναι στην ανύψωση ή όταν κατεβαίνει στην πτώση του.

Έχω τον ψηφιακό Hantek Dso  5102p
 Είναι καινούργιος τον είχα πάρει πριν 1 ή 2 χρόνια  και δούλεψε λίγο,  μόνο για αυτές τις μετρήσεις.

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη, παράτα την εικόνα των αρνητικών παλμών και στα -960 βολτ μέτρα το μέσο «ύψος» των αρνητικών «καρφιών». Η σάρωση: στο «Auto», 20 ms/div. Η ευαισθησίας: 10 mV/div.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (30-09-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, παράτα την εικόνα των αρνητικών παλμών και στα -960 βολτ μέτρα το μέσο «ύψος» των αρνητικών «καρφιών». Η σάρωση: στο «Auto», 20 ms/div. Η ευαισθησίας: 10 mV/div.
> Βασίλειος.



Βασίλη,

μετα τα 500mv/div χανεται η γραμμή του πλαμογραφου!
ελεγξα το κυκλωμα , αλλαξα το ολοκληρωμενο αλλα τιποτα!

να μετρήσω τους παλμους στην ανοδο απευθείας/?


  απλα ανεβαζω δυο φωτο απο το μενου του παλμογραφου ετσι για την ιστορια


https://ibb.co/Fg5vpJ6
https://ibb.co/ZWXbGqk

----------


## VaselPi

_να μετρήσω τους παλμους στην ανοδο απευθείας/?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*

*1.* Όχι!

*2.* Στο Triger, Slope, ενεργοποίησε το Falling. Στο Mode, δοκίμασε και το Normal. Στο Coupling, δοκίμασε το AC.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _να μετρήσω τους παλμους στην ανοδο απευθείας/?_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*
> 
> *1.* Όχι!
> 
> *2.* Στο Triger, Slope, ενεργοποίησε το Falling. Στο Mode, δοκίμασε και το Normal. Στο Coupling, δοκίμασε το AC.
> Βασίλειος.



πλεον παιρνω αυτο το σημα...

https://ibb.co/bgvzqG7

κατω απο τα 100mv/div χανεται το σημα και αυτο φαντασου ειναι με τον ακροδεκτη στο x10 ! probe channel 1 x10 . Βασικα αυτο το διακοπτη που εχει επανω του ο ακροδεκτης

----------


## VaselPi

Από το κακό-στο χειρότερο. Τι γυρεύουν τα 41 MHz στην έξοδο του ακόλουθου τάσης; Το σήμα αυτό ή είναι κάποιου πομπού, που λειτουργεί σε μικρή απόσταση από εσένα ή ο τελεστικός αυτοταλαντώνεται. 
Παλαιά, το σήμα αυτό δεν υπήρχε. Τι έγινε και εμφανίστηκε; Μήπως είναι κάποιο εσωτερικό σήμα που παλμογράφου, που το χρησιμοποιούν για καλιβράρισμα του οργάνου; Παραείναι μεγάλο και υψήσυχνο. Αν είναι αυτοταλάντωση του τελεστικού, που αμφιβάλω, καθώς στο LF356  αναμένεται στα 5 MHz, κότσαρε παράλληλα στα 24 βολτ δύο πυκνωτές, έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό στα 100 μF και έναν κοινό, στα 0,1 μF. Όπως και να έχουν τα πράγματα, το σήμα αυτό πρέπει να απαλειφθεί. 
Και κάτι ακόμη. Το καλώδιο σύνδεσης του τελεστικού με την άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη - τι είδους είναι; Έχει μπλεντάζ; Αν έχει-είναι γειωμένο; Πόσο είναι το μήκος του και η διάμετρός του, διότι κυρίως το καλώδιο αυτό συμβάλει στην παρασιτική χωρητικότητα της ανόδου (Ca).
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (01-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Από το κακό-στο χειρότερο. Τι γυρεύουν τα 41 MHz στην έξοδο του ακόλουθου τάσης; Το σήμα αυτό ή είναι κάποιου πομπού, που λειτουργεί σε μικρή απόσταση από εσένα ή ο τελεστικός αυτοταλαντώνεται. 
> Παλαιά, το σήμα αυτό δεν υπήρχε. Τι έγινε και εμφανίστηκε; Μήπως είναι κάποιο εσωτερικό σήμα που παλμογράφου, που το χρησιμοποιούν για καλιβράρισμα του οργάνου; Παραείναι μεγάλο και υψήσυχνο. Αν είναι αυτοταλάντωση του τελεστικού, που αμφιβάλω, καθώς στο LF356  αναμένεται στα 5 MHz, κότσαρε παράλληλα στα 24 βολτ δύο πυκνωτές, έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό στα 100 μF και έναν κοινό, στα 0,1 μF. Όπως και να έχουν τα πράγματα, το σήμα αυτό πρέπει να απαλειφθεί. 
> Και κάτι ακόμη. Το καλώδιο σύνδεσης του τελεστικού με την άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη - τι είδους είναι; Έχει μπλεντάζ; Αν έχει-είναι γειωμένο; Πόσο είναι το μήκος του και η διάμετρός του, διότι κυρίως το καλώδιο αυτό συμβάλει στην παρασιτική χωρητικότητα της ανόδου (Ca).
> Βασίλειος.



Καλημέρα Βασίλη, 

Φανταζόμουν ότι είναι χάλια το σήμα αλλά έλεγα μήπως από την εμπειρία σου θα ήξερες από τι προέρχεται. 

Το καλώδιο αυτό δεν γειωνεται αλλά είναι από σπυνθυριστη για τέτοιου είδους κυκλώματα. Είναι πολύ μικρό όσο είχες πει 3cm περίπου.

Πρέπει να ξαναδώ τις συνδέσεις 

Όλες οι μειώσεις πάνε σε έναν κόμβο έξω από την σωλήνα.  Μάλλον κάποια γείωση θα λυπεί.

----------


## nio-4-

> Από το κακό-στο χειρότερο. Τι γυρεύουν τα 41 MHz στην έξοδο του ακόλουθου τάσης; Το σήμα αυτό ή είναι κάποιου πομπού, που λειτουργεί σε μικρή απόσταση από εσένα ή ο τελεστικός αυτοταλαντώνεται. 
> Παλαιά, το σήμα αυτό δεν υπήρχε. Τι έγινε και εμφανίστηκε; Μήπως είναι κάποιο εσωτερικό σήμα που παλμογράφου, που το χρησιμοποιούν για καλιβράρισμα του οργάνου; Παραείναι μεγάλο και υψήσυχνο. Αν είναι αυτοταλάντωση του τελεστικού, που αμφιβάλω, καθώς στο LF356  αναμένεται στα 5 MHz, κότσαρε παράλληλα στα 24 βολτ δύο πυκνωτές, έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό στα 100 μF και έναν κοινό, στα 0,1 μF. Όπως και να έχουν τα πράγματα, το σήμα αυτό πρέπει να απαλειφθεί. 
> Και κάτι ακόμη. Το καλώδιο σύνδεσης του τελεστικού με την άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη - τι είδους είναι; Έχει μπλεντάζ; Αν έχει-είναι γειωμένο; Πόσο είναι το μήκος του και η διάμετρός του, διότι κυρίως το καλώδιο αυτό συμβάλει στην παρασιτική χωρητικότητα της ανόδου (Ca).
> Βασίλειος.



Βασίλη,

  1 μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις γιατι ενω μετραω με το πολυμετρο 12v στην εξοδο -ακιδα 6 - του τελεστικου ενισχυτη και με τον παλμογραφο δεν μπορω να δω τα 12v στην οθονη του???

2 επίσης μονο όταν είναι χ10  το διακοπτακι του ακροδεκτη βγαινει σημα

3 την κυματομορφη την κανει οταν συνδεω στην γειωση του κυκλωματος το comon -γειωση του πολυμετρου

νομιζω ειναι καποιο θεμα με την αντισταση εισοδου....ειπα μια σκεψη....  :Smile:

----------


## VaselPi

_1 μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις γιατι ενω μετραω με το πολυμετρο 12v στην εξοδο -ακιδα 6 - του τελεστικου ενισχυτη και με τον παλμογραφο δεν μπορω να δω τα 12v στην οθονη του???_
_2 επίσης μονο όταν είναι χ10 το διακοπτακι του ακροδεκτη βγαινει σημα
3 την κυματομορφη την κανει οταν συνδεω στην γειωση του κυκλωματος το comon -γειωση του πολυμετρου_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*

Στο *1*. Νομίζω, ότι το coupling της εισόδου του παλμογράφου βρίσκεται σε λάθος θέση. Για να δεις τα 12 βολτ στην οθόνη, στη αρχή, την οριζόντια γραμμή τη ρυθμίζεις να βρίσκεται 3 «εκατοστά» ή 3 div κάτω από τη μέση γραμμή. Εκεί θα βρίσκεται η θέση του μηδενός ή της τάσης «0». Στη συνέχεια, επιλέγεις την κλίμακα 2 V/div, coupling DC, και εφαρμόζεις στην είσοδο του παλμογράφου τα 12 βολτ. Θα διαπιστώσεις, ότι η οριζόντια γραμμή θα μετακινηθεί προς τα πάνω 6 «εκατοστά» η 6 div. 
Προφανώς, όταν το coupling είναι DC,ενώ εσύ επιλέγεις ευαισθησία 10-20 mV/div, τα 12 βολτ, την οριζόντια γραμμή θα τη θέσουν εκτός κλίμακας (οθόνης). Επομένως, όταν θέλεις να δουλέψεις στην ευαισθησία 10-20 mV/div, το coupling στην είσοδο πρέπει να είναι AC. 

Το *1*, εξηγεί και το *2*.

Στο *3,* αδυνατώ να διατυπώσω γνώμη. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

Βασίλη καλησπέρα, 

  1. Να κάνω μια μέτρηση του εξερχομενου σήματος από τον διαιρετη τάσης? Δηλαδή του σπυνθυριστη. 

Εκεί θα πρέπει να παίρνω αρνητικούς παλμούς περί τα 200mv πλάτος με ουρά οι οποίοι,  αναφέρουν ξένοι φυσικά ειδήμονες ότι, δείχνουν αν όντως ο φωτοπολλαπλασιστης είναι λειτουργικός.

2. Επίσης,  μπορείς να μου πεις ένα κύκλωμα έστω απλό, ίσως έναν ακόλουθο τάσης,  να συνδέσω σε αναπτυξιακή πλακέτα " breadboard" έτσι ώστε με αυτην την συνδεσμολογία του τελεστικου να ελέγξουμε αν λειτουργεί ή είναι προβληματικός?

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
*1.* Τον τελεστικό τον ελέγχεις πολύ εύκολα, ακουμπώντας με το δάχτυλο την μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο. Στην έξοδο, θα δεις σήμα των 50 Hz. 
*2.* Εύκολα ελέγχεται και ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής, μετρώντας το ρεύμα σκότους. Αν το ρεύμα σκότους είναι σε επίπεδα 0,6-6 nA, στα -960 V, τότε αυτός είναι εντάξει. 
*3.* Προσπάθησε να επιτύχεις οριζόντια γραμμή στο κέντρο της οθόνης, με ευαισθησία 10 mV/div, coupling AC, και σάρωση 5-20 ms/div. Στα -1000 βολτ, στην έξοδο του τελεστικού (ακόλουθου τάσης) θα βλέπεις αρνητικά «καρφάκια» περίπου 10-20 mV, κατανεμημένα τυχαία στο χρόνο.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> *1.* Τον τελεστικό τον ελέγχεις πολύ εύκολα, ακουμπώντας με το δάχτυλο την μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο. Στην έξοδο, θα δεις σήμα των 50 Hz. 
> *2.* Εύκολα ελέγχεται και ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής, μετρώντας το ρεύμα σκότους. Αν το ρεύμα σκότους είναι σε επίπεδα 0,6-6 nA, στα -960 V, τότε αυτός είναι εντάξει. 
> *3.* Προσπάθησε να επιτύχεις οριζόντια γραμμή στο κέντρο της οθόνης, με ευαισθησία 10 mV/div, coupling AC, και σάρωση 5-20 ms/div. Στα -1000 βολτ, στην έξοδο του τελεστικού (ακόλουθου τάσης) θα βλέπεις αρνητικά «καρφάκια» περίπου 10-20 mV, κατανεμημένα τυχαία στο χρόνο.
> Βασίλειος.



Καλημέρα Βασίλη, 

3. Με τις ρυθμίσεις αυτές ενώ εμφανίζεται η γραμμή ανεβοκατεβαζοντας την με τον περιστροφικο επιλογέα μόλις σταματώ την μετακίνηση του μετά τα 2 δευτερόλεπτα χάνεται

2.Αλλα εχω κάτι....που μπορεί να σου φανεί ενδιαφέρων 

Αφαιρεσα μόνο το ολοκληρωμένο,  τον lf356 και τίποτα άλλο , δηλαδή συνδεδεμένη η πλακέτα στην έξοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιστη με τον διαιρετη τάσης των 2ΜΩ / 2ΜΩ και βάζοντας απλά έναν ακροδεκτη στην ακιδα 3 της βάσης που έχω στην πλακέτα που συνδέεται η έξοδος από τον διαιρετη τάσης του φωτοπολλαπλασιστη,  φυσικά όπως ξανά είπα χωρίς το ολοκληρωμένο,  από την άλλη με 18cm μήκος συνέδεσα με κρολοδιλακι στο πολύμετρο και μέτρησα στα -960v το ρεύμα σκότους του φωτοπολλαπλασιστη και ήταν 12,3 μΑ.

Μπορούμε να βγάλουμε κάποιο συμπέρασμα???

----------


## VaselPi

_3. Με τις ρυθμίσεις αυτές ενώ εμφανίζεται η γραμμή ανεβοκατεβαζοντας την με τον περιστροφικο επιλογέα μόλις σταματώ την μετακίνηση του μετά τα 2 δευτερόλεπτα χάνεται_
_2.Αλλα εχω κάτι....που μπορεί να σου φανεί ενδιαφέρων
Αφαιρεσα μόνο το ολοκληρωμένο, τον lf356 και τίποτα άλλο , δηλαδή συνδεδεμένη η πλακέτα στην έξοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιστη με τον διαιρετη τάσης των 2ΜΩ / 2ΜΩ και βάζοντας απλά έναν ακροδεκτη στην ακιδα 3 της βάσης που έχω στην πλακέτα που συνδέεται η έξοδος από τον διαιρετη τάσης του φωτοπολλαπλασιστη, φυσικά όπως ξανά είπα χωρίς το ολοκληρωμένο, από την άλλη με 18cm μήκος συνέδεσα με κρολοδιλακι στο πολύμετρο και μέτρησα στα -960v το ρεύμα σκότους του φωτοπολλαπλασιστη και ήταν 12,3 μΑ.
Μπορούμε να βγάλουμε κάποιο συμπέρασμα???_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.

*1.* Μάθε τον παλμογράφο σου. Την οριζόντια γραμμή πρέπει να την έχεις σε όλη την κλίμακα του οργάνου, από 1 mV/div έως 50 V/div. «Παίξε» με το Trigger Mode, στο Normal, στο Auto, με το Trig level κ.ο.κ, αλλά την οριζόντια γραμμή πρέπει να την έχεις σταθερά στην οθόνη ακόμη και στην πιο ευαίσθητη κλίμακα. Πρέπει να μπορείς να βλέπεις και τον εσωτερικό θόρυβο του παλμογράφου.  

*2.* Αυτά που γράφεις για το ρεύμα σκότους - δεν τα καταλαβαίνω. Τι είναι η «έξοδος από τον διαιρέτη τάσης του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή»;
Το ρεύμα σκότους αναμένεται να είναι 0,6 nA, ενώ η τιμή που αναφέρεις (12 μΑ) είναι 20000 μεγαλύτερη! 
Το ρεύμα του διαιρέτη του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή είναι περίπου 180 μΑ, καμία σχέση με τα 12 μΑ. 
Το ζήτημα είναι ότι τα 12 μΑ που μέτρησες, δεν είναι του ρεύματος σκότους, αλλά του ρεύματος που διαρρέει την «πάνω» αντίσταση του διαιρέτη του τελεστικού, που αποτελείται από 2 αντιστάσεις των 2 ΜΩ. Η διαδρομή αυτού του ρεύματος είναι: 24 βολτ-αντίσταση 2 ΜΩ-εσωτερική αντίσταση του μετρητή ρεύματος-Γη (βλ. Σχηματικό στο ποστ 357). Η μικρή εσωτερική αντίσταση του μετρητή ρεύματος ουσιαστικά βραχυκυκλώνει την «κάτω» αντίσταση των 2 ΜΩ. Αυτά τα 12 μΑ θα τα βλέπεις ακόμη και αν δεν εφαρμόσεις τα -960 βολτ στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. 

*3.* Για να μετρήσεις το ρεύμα σκότους στο σημείο που ενώνονται οι 2 αντιστάσεις των 2 ΜΩ:
α) Θέσε το πολύμετρο σε λειτουργία μετρητή τάσης. Θα δείχνει τα 12 βολτ (24/2), ας πούμε, σε μορφή 12,326.
β) Εφάρμοσε στο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή τα -960 βολτ. Το ανοδικό ρεύμα του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή την ένδειξη τάσης λίγο θα την αλλάξει, θα τη μειώσει, για παράδειγμα, κατά 1 mV, αν το ρεύμα σκότους είναι 1 nA (ΔV = IaRa, όπου Ra = 1 ΜΩ). Επομένως, την ένδειξη τάσης 12, 326 V, το ανοδικό ρεύμα 1 nA θα την κάνει 12,325 V. Όπως βλέπεις, για τη μέτρηση του ανοδικού ρεύματος σε αυτό το σημείο πρέπει να διαθέτεις πολύμετρο μεγάλης διακριτικής ικανότητας. 

*4.* Είναι προτιμότερο, το ρεύμα σκότους να το μετρήσεις εισάγοντάς το στην είσοδο του πολύμετρου άμεσα, σε λειτουργία μετρητή τάσης, μετρώντας την πτώση τάσης που αυτό δημιουργεί στην εσωτερική αντίσταση του πολύμετρου, που είναι 10 ΜΩ. Το 1 nA θα προκαλεί τάση 10-2 V ή 10 mV. Την τάση αυτή μπορείς να τη μετρήσεις άνετα και με το δικό σου πολύμετρο.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> [COLOR=#008000][I]
> 
> *3.* Για να μετρήσεις το ρεύμα σκότους στο σημείο που ενώνονται οι 2 αντιστάσεις των 2 ΜΩ:
> α) Θέσε το πολύμετρο σε λειτουργία μετρητή τάσης. Θα δείχνει τα 12 βολτ (24/2), ας πούμε, σε μορφή 12,326.
> β) Εφάρμοσε στο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή τα -960 βολτ. Το ανοδικό ρεύμα του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή την ένδειξη τάσης λίγο θα την αλλάξει, θα τη μειώσει, για παράδειγμα, κατά 1 mV, αν το ρεύμα σκότους είναι 1 nA (ΔV = IaRa, όπου Ra = 1 ΜΩ). Επομένως, την ένδειξη τάσης 12, 326 V, το ανοδικό ρεύμα 1 nA θα την κάνει 12,325 V. Όπως βλέπεις, για τη μέτρηση του ανοδικού ρεύματος σε αυτό το σημείο πρέπει να διαθέτεις πολύμετρο μεγάλης διακριτικής ικανότητας. 
> 
> *4.* Είναι προτιμότερο, το ρεύμα σκότους να το μετρήσεις εισάγοντάς το στην είσοδο του πολύμετρου άμεσα, σε λειτουργία μετρητή τάσης, μετρώντας την πτώση τάσης που αυτό δημιουργεί στην εσωτερική αντίσταση του πολύμετρου, που είναι 10 ΜΩ. Το 1 nA θα προκαλεί τάση 10-2 V ή 10 mV. Την τάση αυτή μπορείς να τη μετρήσεις άνετα και με το δικό σου πολύμετρο.
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

3 & 4 . Με υψηλη ταση στα-960v Η ταση στον διαιρετη τάσης 2ΜΩ/2ΜΩ χωρίς τον LF356 είναι , άκουσον - ακουσον 19,58v !!!!

Δώσε τα φώτα σου, μάλλον πρέπει να δω τον διαιρετη τάσης.  Αν θέλεις ανεβάζω το σχηματικο του που μου είπες να κανω

----------


## VaselPi

_3 & 4 . Με υψηλη ταση στα-960v Η ταση στον διαιρετη τάσης 2ΜΩ/2ΜΩ χωρίς τον LF356 είναι , άκουσον - ακουσον 19,58v !!!!_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.

Σκοπός του διαιρέτη τάσης του τελεστικού (οι 2 αντιστάσεις των 2 ΜΩ) είναι να πολώσει τη μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο με 12 βολτ. Παράλληλα, να δημιουργήσει ωμικό φορτίο 1 ΜΩ στην άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή (ως προ τη Γη, οι 2 αντιστάσεις είναι συνδεδεμένες παράλληλα). 
Το ανοδικό ρεύμα του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, καθώς έχει αρνητικό πρόσημο, στο σημείο ένωσης των 2 αντιστάσεων την τάση μόνο να τη μειώσει μπορεί. Όχι να την αυξήσει! Συνεπώς, η τάση αυτή μπορεί να αυξηθεί μόνο λόγω μεταβολής των αντιστάσεων του διαιρέτη. Έτσι, ή αυξήθηκε η «κάτω» αντίσταση, ή μειώθηκε η «πάνω».
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _3 & 4 . Με υψηλη ταση στα-960v Η ταση στον διαιρετη τάσης 2ΜΩ/2ΜΩ χωρίς τον LF356 είναι , άκουσον - ακουσον 19,58v !!!!_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
> 
> Σκοπός του διαιρέτη τάσης του τελεστικού (οι 2 αντιστάσεις των 2 ΜΩ) είναι να πολώσει τη μη αναστρέφουσα είσοδο με 12 βολτ. Παράλληλα, να δημιουργήσει ωμικό φορτίο 1 ΜΩ στην άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή (ως προ τη Γη, οι 2 αντιστάσεις είναι συνδεδεμένες παράλληλα). 
> Το ανοδικό ρεύμα του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, καθώς έχει αρνητικό πρόσημο, στο σημείο ένωσης των 2 αντιστάσεων την τάση μόνο να τη μειώσει μπορεί. Όχι να την αυξήσει! Συνεπώς, η τάση αυτή μπορεί να αυξηθεί μόνο λόγω μεταβολής των αντιστάσεων του διαιρέτη. Έτσι, ή αυξήθηκε η «κάτω» αντίσταση, ή μειώθηκε η «πάνω».
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

  Ήθελα να το επισημάνω αυτό, ότι έβαλα 2 εν σειρά αντιστάσεις για να πετάξω 2ΜΩ αντίσταση και στις 2 και δεν έβγαιναν ακριβώς 2ΜΩ . 
Ελπίζω να εννοείς μεγάλη διαφορά μεταξύ των αντιστάσεων. 

1.Πώς μπορώ να υπολογισω (με πτώση τάσης?) τις αντιστάσεις  με βάση τον νόμο του Ωμ . Γιατί με το πολύμετρο δεν μπορώ να πάρω ακριβή μέτρηση,  μειώνεται συνεχώς η τιμή των ωμ.

2. Να πάρω αντιστάσεις ακριβείας? Τι θα πρότεινες? Υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο Κάτι ?

----------


## VaselPi

_Ήθελα να το επισημάνω αυτό, ότι έβαλα 2 εν σειρά αντιστάσεις για να πετάξω 2ΜΩ αντίσταση και στις 2 και δεν έβγαιναν ακριβώς 2ΜΩ ._
_Ελπίζω να εννοείς μεγάλη διαφορά μεταξύ των αντιστάσεων.

1.Πώς μπορώ να υπολογισω (με πτώση τάσης?) τις αντιστάσεις με βάση τον νόμο του Ωμ . Γιατί με το πολύμετρο δεν μπορώ να πάρω ακριβή μέτρηση, μειώνεται συνεχώς η τιμή των ωμ.

2. Να πάρω αντιστάσεις ακριβείας? Τι θα πρότεινες? Υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο Κάτι ?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*

*1.* Εννοείς ότι τον διαιρέτη τον έκανες με 4 αντιστάσεις του 1 ΜΩ
*2.* Στις αντιστάσεις του διαιρέτη, η ακρίβεια 5 % είναι ικανοποιητική.
*3.* Μήπως είναι προβληματικό το πολύμετρό σου; Για παράδειγμα, άδειασε η μπαταρία του.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _Ήθελα να το επισημάνω αυτό, ότι έβαλα 2 εν σειρά αντιστάσεις για να πετάξω 2ΜΩ αντίσταση και στις 2 και δεν έβγαιναν ακριβώς 2ΜΩ ._
> _Ελπίζω να εννοείς μεγάλη διαφορά μεταξύ των αντιστάσεων.
> 
> 1.Πώς μπορώ να υπολογισω (με πτώση τάσης?) τις αντιστάσεις με βάση τον νόμο του Ωμ . Γιατί με το πολύμετρο δεν μπορώ να πάρω ακριβή μέτρηση, μειώνεται συνεχώς η τιμή των ωμ.
> 
> 2. Να πάρω αντιστάσεις ακριβείας? Τι θα πρότεινες? Υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο Κάτι ?_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*
> 
> ...



1. Ναι 

2. Μπορεί να είναι και μεγαλύτερη, είναι οι κοινές,  απλές αντιστάσεις.

3. Θα το ελέγξω

----------


## nio-4-

Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

  Πάλι τα ίδια, το πολύμετρο δεν δείχνει σταθερή τιμή αντίστασης.  Το ρεύμα σκότους που προσπάθησα να μετρήσω επάνω στον διαιρετη τάσης των 2ΜΩ και 2ΜΩ δεν είχα τροφοδοτήσει την πλακέτα,  δηλαδη η αντίσταση  δεν γειωνοταν ούτε πήγανε στην τροφοδοσία η άλλη αναφέρω απλώς. 

Να ξεκολλησω την πλακέτα από την άνοδο(Να την αφαιρέσω τελείως) και να μετρήσω το ρεύμα σκότους με βάση τα mv  ανοδου ως προς την γη ?

----------


## VaselPi

_Πάλι τα ίδια, το πολύμετρο δεν δείχνει σταθερή τιμή αντίστασης. Το ρεύμα σκότους που προσπάθησα να μετρήσω επάνω στον διαιρετη τάσης των 2ΜΩ και 2ΜΩ δεν είχα τροφοδοτήσει την πλακέτα, δηλαδη η αντίσταση δεν γειωνοταν ούτε πήγανε στην τροφοδοσία η άλλη αναφέρω απλώς._
_Να ξεκολλησω την πλακέτα από την άνοδο(Να την αφαιρέσω τελείως) και να μετρήσω το ρεύμα σκότους με βάση τα mv ανοδου ως προς την γη ?_
 
Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
*1*. Καταρχάς, Γη, είναι το «+» της πηγής υψηλής τάσης. Στη συνέχει, το ηλεκτρόδιο αυτό το συνδέεις με τη Γη της τάσης 24 βολτ, δηλαδή με το «-» των 24 βολτ και έτσι δημιουργείται η κοινή Γη των δύο πηγών τάσης. Είναι το σημείο «Common» των δικών σου ηλεκτρονικών κυκλωμάτων. Αυτή η ένωση των 2 γειώσεων πρέπει να είναι μόνιμη και ποτέ να μην αποσυναρμολογείται. Μόνιμη πρέπει να είναι και στην πλακέτα.
*2*. Για το ρεύμα σκότους: Αφαίρεσε την πλακέτα τελείως. Οδήγησε την άνοδο στην είσοδο του πολύμετρου, που θα το λειτουργείς ως μετρητής τάσης στην κλίμακα 200 mV. Τον άλλο ακροδέκτη του οργάνου το συνδέεις με τη Γη της πηγής υψηλής τάσης, δηλαδή το «+» της.
Η αντίσταση εισόδου του πολύμετρου είναι 10 ΜΩ. Για παράδειγμα, ένα ρεύμα 1 nA θα προκαλεί ένδειξη τάσης 10 mV. Αν η ένδειξη είναι ασταθής, κότσαρε παράλληλα στην είσοδο έναν πυκνωτή 0,1-0,2 μF.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _Πάλι τα ίδια, το πολύμετρο δεν δείχνει σταθερή τιμή αντίστασης. Το ρεύμα σκότους που προσπάθησα να μετρήσω επάνω στον διαιρετη τάσης των 2ΜΩ και 2ΜΩ δεν είχα τροφοδοτήσει την πλακέτα, δηλαδη η αντίσταση δεν γειωνοταν ούτε πήγανε στην τροφοδοσία η άλλη αναφέρω απλώς._
> _Να ξεκολλησω την πλακέτα από την άνοδο(Να την αφαιρέσω τελείως) και να μετρήσω το ρεύμα σκότους με βάση τα mv ανοδου ως προς την γη ?_
>  
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
> *1*. Καταρχάς, Γη, είναι το «+» της πηγής υψηλής τάσης. Στη συνέχει, το ηλεκτρόδιο αυτό το συνδέεις με τη Γη της τάσης 24 βολτ, δηλαδή με το «-» των 24 βολτ και έτσι δημιουργείται η κοινή Γη των δύο πηγών τάσης. Είναι το σημείο «Common» των δικών σου ηλεκτρονικών κυκλωμάτων. Αυτή η ένωση των 2 γειώσεων πρέπει να είναι μόνιμη και ποτέ να μην αποσυναρμολογείται. Μόνιμη πρέπει να είναι και στην πλακέτα.
> *2*. Για το ρεύμα σκότους: Αφαίρεσε την πλακέτα τελείως. Οδήγησε την άνοδο στην είσοδο του πολύμετρου, που θα το λειτουργείς ως μετρητής τάσης στην κλίμακα 200 mV. Τον άλλο ακροδέκτη του οργάνου το συνδέεις με τη Γη της πηγής υψηλής τάσης, δηλαδή το «+» της.
> Η αντίσταση εισόδου του πολύμετρου είναι 10 ΜΩ. Για παράδειγμα, ένα ρεύμα 1 nA θα προκαλεί ένδειξη τάσης 10 mV. Αν η ένδειξη είναι ασταθής, κότσαρε παράλληλα στην είσοδο έναν πυκνωτή 0,1-0,2 μF.
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

   Μόλις έκανα την μέτρηση ρεύματος σκότους  όπως μου είπες με πυκνωτη 0,1 μF και ταση υψηλής στα -960v εχουμε:

  -  0,206v = - 206mv

(Το αρνητικό πρόσημο δεν ξέρω γιατί βγαίνει αλλά νομίζω είναι ήσσονος σημασίας!)

( Το είχα στην κλίμακα των mv αλλά δεν έδειχνε τίποτα και το πήγα στα βολτ οπότε και κελάϊδησε)

Τουτέστιν???

20nA ρεύμα σκότους??(dark current)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> *2.* Εύκολα ελέγχεται και ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής, μετρώντας το ρεύμα σκότους. Αν το ρεύμα σκότους είναι σε επίπεδα 0,6-6 nA, στα -960 V, τότε αυτός είναι εντάξει. 
> Βασίλειος.



Άρα κάτι δεν πάει καλά...

Να αγοράσω άλλον φωτοπολλαπλασιστη?

----------


## VaselPi

_1. Μόλις έκανα την μέτρηση ρεύματος σκότους όπως μου είπες με πυκνωτη 0,1 μF και ταση υψηλής στα -960v εχουμε:_
_- 0,206v = - 206mv
(Το αρνητικό πρόσημο δεν ξέρω γιατί βγαίνει αλλά νομίζω είναι ήσσονος σημασίας!)
( Το είχα στην κλίμακα των mv αλλά δεν έδειχνε τίποτα και το πήγα στα βολτ οπότε και κελάϊδησε)
Τουτέστιν???
20nA ρεύμα σκότους??(dark current)_

_2. Άρα κάτι δεν πάει καλά..._
_Να αγοράσω άλλον φωτοπολλαπλασιστη?_

2 Αρχικά μηνύματα  από *nio**4.*

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
Στο 1. Το αρνητικό πρόσημο της τάσης είναι φυσιολογικό, καθώς το ρεύμα που μετράς έχει αρνητικό πρόσημο (δημιουργείται με ηλεκτρόνια που εξέρχονται από την άνοδο).

Στη κλίμακα 200 mV το πολύμετρο ήταν υπερφορτωμένο με τα 206 mV, γεγονός που μπλοκάρει τις ενδείξεις στην οθόνη.

Στο 2. Όχι, ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής είναι εντάξει. Γενικότερα, οι συσκευές αυτές είναι εφτάψυχες και πολύ δύσκολα καταστρέφονται. Συνήθως καταστρέφονται οι 2-3 τελευταίοι δύνοδοι, όταν κατά λάθος, ο φοτοπολλαπλασιαστής εκτίθεται σε μεγάλη ένταση φωτός με «φουλ» την υψηλή τάση.
Ασφαλώς, τα 20 nA απέχουν πολύ από τα 0,6 nA, που είναι αναγραμμένα στην καρτέλα. Ωστόσο, το πρόβλημα αυτό είναι σύνηθες για όσους ασχολούνται και εργάζονται με τους φωτοπολλαπλασιαστές.  
20 nA, αντί για 0,6 nA, μπορούν να προκληθούν από 2 διαφορετικές αιτίες: ή από κάπου σου μπάζει φως ή έχει «βρωμίσει» η επιφάνεια του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη, στην περιοχή του pin της ανόδου. 
Προσοχή (!)-τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή ποτέ δεν τον πιάνουμε με γυμνά χέρια. Πάντα με γάντια, προκειμένου να αποφύγουμε την εναπόθεση λίπους στην επιφάνειά του, που είναι ηλεκτρικά αγώγιμο. 

Πως ξεχωρίζουμε τις 2 περιπτώσεις;
Μελετώντας το ανοδικό ρεύμα. Έτσι, μειώνουμε την υψηλή τάση, έως ότου η ένδειξη του πολύμετρου γίνει 10 mV. Στη συνέχει, αυξάνουμε την υψηλή τάση, έως ότου η ένδειξη γίνει 200 mV, και εξετάζουμε τον τρόπο με τον οποίο η τάση στο πολύμετρο (το ανοδικό ρεύμα) αυξανόταν. 
(α) Αν συναρτήσει της υψηλής τάσης η ένδειξη στο πολύμετρο αυξανόταν γραμμικά, τότε το μεγάλο ανοδικό ρεύμα δημιουργείται από το ρεύμα διαρροής στην εξωτερική επιφάνεια του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή (διαρροή από το pin της φωτοκαθόδου ή κάποιας δυνόδου, προς το pin της ανόδου). Με άλλα λόγια, η εξωτερική επιφάνεια του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή είναι βρόμικη και πρέπει να καθαριστεί. Είναι προτιμότερο, ο καθαρισμός αυτός να γίνει με καθαρή ακετόνη. Κάνει και το οινόπνευμα, αλλά η ακετόνη κάνει καλύτερο καθαρισμό. Να σημειώσω ακόμη, ότι το ρεύμα διαρροής είναι ασταθές, δηλαδή εξαρτάται και από τη σχετική υγρασία. Όταν η σχετική υγρασία είναι μεγάλη, όπως χθες, τότε μεγάλο αναμένεται να είναι και το ρεύμα διαρροής.
(β) Αν συναρτήσει της υψηλής τάσης η ένδειξη στο πολύμετρο (το ανοδικό ρεύμα) αυξανόταν μη γραμμικά, τότε το μεγάλο ανοδικό ρεύμα το δημιουργεί κάποιο παρασιτικό φως, το οποίο από κάπου σου μπάζει. Πρέπει να εντοπίσεις το σημείο και να εξαλείψεις αυτό το φως. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _1. Μόλις έκανα την μέτρηση ρεύματος σκότους όπως μου είπες με πυκνωτη 0,1 μF και ταση υψηλής στα -960v εχουμε:_
> _- 0,206v = - 206mv
> (Το αρνητικό πρόσημο δεν ξέρω γιατί βγαίνει αλλά νομίζω είναι ήσσονος σημασίας!)
> ( Το είχα στην κλίμακα των mv αλλά δεν έδειχνε τίποτα και το πήγα στα βολτ οπότε και κελάϊδησε)
> Τουτέστιν???
> 20nA ρεύμα σκότους??(dark current)_
> 
> _2. Άρα κάτι δεν πάει καλά..._
> _Να αγοράσω άλλον φωτοπολλαπλασιστη?_
> ...



Καλημέρα Βασίλη, 

  Ωραια,  καλο ακούγεται αυτό... επταψυχες. 
Να ξαναθυμησω ότι έχω και άλλες 3-4 ίδιου τύπου όλες διαφορετικού από αυτού που εξετάζουμε,  οπότε αν ήθελες μπορώ να δοκιμάσω αν και θυμάμαι μου είχες πει ότι έχει καλύτερη καμπύλη αυτήν, καμπύλη 3 ενώ οι άλλες 4.

   Εγώ έχω 100% ασετον , το πήρα για να καθαρίσω πλακέτες... κάνει? Καίει (παραμορφώνει -αλλοιώνει  πλαστικά βέβαια )

----------


## nio-4-

Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

   Ύστερα από την αφαίρεση μονωτικης ταινίας στις ακιδες τις βάσης που κυκλώνει ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστης (κάποιες ταινίες μικρές έχουν μεινει στα σημεια ενωσης του πυκνωτη που δημιουργεί τον κομβο γειωσης )και το καθάρισμα με ασετον 100% σε ολες υις ακιδες την τροφοδοτησα σχεδον απευθείας και τωρα αυξάνοντας σχετικά γρήγορα την υψηλή ταση αφού δεν έχουμε τον τελεστικο ενισχυτή,  άρχισε να σπινθυριζει αραιά και που και η ταση πήγαινε στα -5ν !!! 

Επίσης,  βγάζοντας τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη  και μετρώντας μόνο την βάση όπου υπάρχει ο διαιρετης τάσης έβγαζε 170-160mv περίπου χωρίς να σταθεροποιειται

----------


## nio-4-

Εχω νεα....

   Μόλις τώρα μέτρησα ξανά και έχω τα -12mv ρεύμα σκότους με -180v υψηλή ταση 

Και αυξάνεται αναλογικά το ρεύμα σκότους με την αύξηση (μειωση) της υψηλής τάσης με μέγιστο πάλι λίγο πάνω από τα  -200mv αν και δεν σταθεροποιείται εύκολα μπορεί να πέσει και στα -180mv

  Θα καθαρίσω καλά την επιφάνεια του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη που δέχεται τον κρύσταλλο αλλά και όλο το αλλο μέρος συν την βάση και θζ ξαναμετρησω αύριο πρωί 

  Οπότε γεννάται το ερώτημα,  πως θα μπορέσω να προστατεύσω τις ακιδες του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη και τις συνδέσεις που κάνω εκεί στον διαιρετη τάσης συγκεκριμένα στον κόμβο γείωσης (θετικοτερο ύψος τάσης,  επι το ακριβεστερον ) χωρίς μονωτικη ταινία ?

----------


## nio-4-

καλησπερα Βασίλη,

  μετα απο πολυ καθαρισμα στις επαφες , στην βαση , στον διαιρετη τασης , στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη κατάφερα , με ενα τροπο να δώ λογικη ταση στο πολυμετρο.

  και τι εννοω ,για καποιον λόγο βλεπω -10v ως ρευμα σκοτους ΑΛΛΑ όταν παράλληλα συνδεω ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ στο πολυμετρο το ψηφιακο ενα αναλογικο πολυμετρο , σε μέτρηση τάσης DCv και στην κλιμακα χ10 (αυτο τροφοδοτείται απο μια απλη 1,5v ΑΑ μπαταρια που δεν ξερω και τι ρολο παιζει και μεσα του , κατω απο τον περιστροφικο διακοπτη  εχει αντιστασεις )  οπου στο επισυναψω να δεις, παιρνω τις εκπληκτικές τιμές απο   -27mv εως -28mv ως ρευμα σκότους  μεταβαλλομενο οπως βλεπεις (καποιες φορες ανεβαινει και στα -32mvεως - 35mv)

με τάση  αρνητική υψηλή ταση στα -960v έχουμε:

  ανεκτες τιμές με -25mv = 2,5nA ή -35mv = -3,5nA

δες λιγο και τα χαρακτηριστηκα του πολυμετρου VICHY VC97 που εχω διοτι στην νκλιμακα των 400mv , η ποιο μικρη που εχει , η εσωτερικη αντισταση ειναι 40 ΜΩ !

βεβαια στην κλιμακα των volt ειναι 10 ΜΩ 

https://ibb.co/9cppzxg


τι κανω τώρα? να συνδεσω το κυκλωμα του πεοενισχυτη - ενισχητή που ειχα? ΄λη να κανω ενα  τροποποιημένο που μου ειχες κανει?

σε αυτο βασικα δεν ήξερες ακριβως την τιμη ρευματος σκότους . δεν ειναι σταθερη οποτε τι υπολογισμους πρεπει να κάνεις?

https://ibb.co/YhmrmN2
https://ibb.co/C8Fx0nZ
https://ibb.co/gWXx4qJ
https://ibb.co/txzXyWX
https://ibb.co/ZB7CF1g
https://ibb.co/Xt6Wptq

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
*1.* Δε γνώριζα για την ιδιαιτερότητα του δικού σου πολύμετρου:

Input impedance: 400mV rangeο > 40MΩ    other range: 10MΩ

Δηλαδή στην κλίμακα 400 mV η αντίσταση εισόδου του πολύμετρου είναι απροσδιόριστη. Το γεγονός αυτό σε αναγκάζει να το δουλέψεις στην κλίμακα των 4 V, όπου η αντίσταση εισόδου είναι 10 ΜΩ, με διακριτική ικανότητα 1 mV.
Το συνεχές ρεύμα 1nA θα το βλέπεις ως 10 mV κ.ο.κ. Οι δυνατότητες αυτές αρκούν για να μετρήσεις ακόμη και τα 0,6 nA, τα οποία θα σου τα δείχνει ως 6 mV. 

*2.* Το αναλογικό πολύμετρο δεν κάνει για αυτήν τη μέτρηση, καθότι έχει πολύ μικρή αντίσταση εισόδου, μόλις 2 κΩ.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> *1.* Δε γνώριζα για την ιδιαιτερότητα του δικού σου πολύμετρου:
> 
> Input impedance: 400mV rangeο > 40MΩ    other range: 10MΩ
> 
> Δηλαδή στην κλίμακα 400 mV η αντίσταση εισόδου του πολύμετρου είναι απροσδιόριστη. Το γεγονός αυτό σε αναγκάζει να το δουλέψεις στην κλίμακα των 4 V, όπου η αντίσταση εισόδου είναι 10 ΜΩ, με διακριτική ικανότητα 1 mV.
> Το συνεχές ρεύμα 1nA θα το βλέπεις ως 10 mV κ.ο.κ. Οι δυνατότητες αυτές αρκούν για να μετρήσεις ακόμη και τα 0,6 nA, τα οποία θα σου τα δείχνει ως 6 mV. 
> 
> *2.* Το αναλογικό πολύμετρο δεν κάνει για αυτήν τη μέτρηση, καθότι έχει πολύ μικρή αντίσταση εισόδου, μόλις 2 κΩ.
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

Συγγνώμη θα έπρεπε να το είχα αναφέρει και βασικά να το έχω ελέγξει. Είχα δει χθες και δεν υπολογισα αλλα πρέπει να υπολογίζω την αντίσταση του στα 4 v 

   Μετράω τώρα το ρεύμα σκότους στην κλίμακα 4v Δηλαδή έχω 0.000 ν κατά την επιλογή κλίμακας στο πολύμετρο οπότε φαντάζομαι από τα 400mv πάει στα 4v και παίρνω την τιμή στα -960v 

- 0,035v = -350mv => 35nA 

(Αυξομειώνεται αργα συν το χρόνο και φαίνεται να σταθεροποιείται στα -0,035ν)

(Τώρα, δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο που βραχυκύκλωσα για να εκκενωθεί η ενέργεια που τυχόν είχε από προηγούμενες μετρήσεις  ,εκτός μέτρησης,  τον πυκνωτη και τον ξανατοποθετησα παίρνω τιμές σταθερά στα 0,008v και 0,009v αρα 8mv ή 9mv αρα 0,8nA ή 0,9nA) 

Αυτή τελικά φαίνεται να είναι η ποιο σταθερή τιμή  αρα ας κρατήσουμε αυτήν 0,9nA 

Ελπίζω να είναι σωστοί οι υπολογισμοί μου οπότε είμαστε μέσα στα πλαίσια των 0,6 -6nA ρεύματος σκότους.  

Άρα να δω το μήνυμα σου που υπολόγισες και σχεδιασες τον τελικό προ-ενισχυτή

----------


## nio-4-

Εδώ και μια ωρα περίπου μετά από κάποια ανοιγοκλεισιματα του πολυμετρου βλέπω σταθερά την τιμή 0,009v = 9mv => 0,9nA 

Θα το δω και αύριο το πρωί, αν αλλάξει τίποτε θα αναφέρω αλλά δεν νομίζω, 

Οπότε Βασίλη,  θα οδηγηθούμε στο μεγάλο μήνυμα σου στην σελίδα 36 που σχεδιασες τον προενισχυτη φαντάζομαι. 

Οπότε αναμένω νεα

----------


## VaselPi

_Εδώ και μια ωρα περίπου μετά από κάποια ανοιγοκλεισιματα του πολυμετρου βλέπω σταθερά την τιμή 0,009v = 9mv => 0,9nA_
_Θα το δω και αύριο το πρωί, αν αλλάξει τίποτε θα αναφέρω αλλά δεν νομίζω,
Οπότε Βασίλη, θα οδηγηθούμε στο μεγάλο μήνυμα σου στην σελίδα 36 που σχεδιασες τον προενισχυτη φαντάζομαι._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
*1.* Η μέτρηση αυτή είναι μάλλον σωστή. Πράγματι, το ρεύμα σκότους είναι περίπου 0,9 nA. 
Ενδέχεται να είναι 0,6 nA, καθώς στην κλίμακα 4V το πολύμετρο έχει μεγάλη διακριτική ικανότητα, αλλά όχι μεγάλη ακρίβεια, διότι σφάλει με σφάλμα που δεν υπερβαίνει το 0,8 % + 5, που σημαίνει, ότι η ακριβής τιμή του ρεύματος βρίσκεται εντός ενός διαστήματος ± 0,5 nA (5 mV), με κέντρο τα 0,9 nA (9 mV). Συνεπώς, η σωστή παράσταση του αποτελέσματος μέτρησης είναι Id.c.= 0,9 ± 0,5 (nA). Με άλλα λόγια, η πραγματική τιμή του ρεύματος βρίσκεται κάπου μεταξύ 0,4 και 1,4 nA. Το διάστημα αυτό περιλαμβάνει και τα 0,6 nA. 

*2.* Βλέπω ότι δυσκολεύεσαι να μετρήσεις την παρασιτική χωρητικότητα της ανόδου Ca του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Δεν πειράζει. Το ζήτημα αυτό μπορείς να το παρακάμψεις. Η Ca μπορεί να υπολογιστεί και με άλλον τρόπο. Κάνε τα ακόλουθα:
Προχώρα στη συναρμολόγηση του κυκλώματος, που το σχηματικό του επισυνάπτω στο μήνυμα 358, σελ. 36.
Προσοχή! Στο σχηματικό αυτό την Ca τη θεωρώ 16 pF, που είναι κοντά σε μία φυσιολογική τιμή, αλλά υπό τον όρο ότι το καλώδιο σύνδεσης της ανόδου με το κύκλωμα της πλακέτας δεν υπερβαίνει τα 10 cm, είναι μονόκλωνο, άκαμπτο και δίχως θωράκιση, δηλαδή δίχως μπλεντάζ. 

*3.* Έτσι, αν η Ca είναι κοντά στα 16 pF, στην έξοδο του προενισχυτή, οι ακτίνες Χ των 60 keV αναμένεται να παράγουν θετικούς παλμούς κοντά στα 3,41 V, αλλά στο βαθμό που η αντίσταση ανάδρασης είναι άπειρη. Καθώς όμως δεν είναι άπειρη, ο παλμός αναμένεται στα 2,8 V (μείωση περίπου 20 %), με χρόνο ανόδου 3 μs και διάρκεια (στη βάση του παλμού) περίπου 60 μs. Ο δεύτερος τελεστικός, τους παλμούς αυτούς θα τους ενισχύει άλλες 3,5 φορές. 
Θα βλέπεις και μεγαλύτερους παλμούς, ενδεχομένως και ψαλιδισμένους, αλλά σπάνια ((5-7)/s), καθώς τους παλμούς αυτούς τους προκαλεί η ραδιενέργεια του περιβάλλοντος, τα σωματίδια των οποίων έχουν ενέργειες πολύ μεγαλύτερες των 60 keV. 

*4*. Στην έξοδο του προενισχυτή θα βλέπεις και πολλούς παλμούς των μεμονωμένων ηλεκτρονίων, αλλά μικρότερου πλάτους («ύψους») και με πιο απότομα μέτωπα, περίπου 10 φορές. Στην έξοδο του βαθυπερατού φίλτρου, το πλάτος («ύψους») των μεμονωμένων ηλεκτρονίων θα είναι περίπου 10 φορές μικρότερο. 

*5*. Αν η πηγή («φακή») βρίσκεται σε απόσταση 20 cm από τον κρύσταλλο, οι παλμοί των ακτινών Χ, με διάφορα πλάτη, αναμένεται να είναι περίπου 1000/s. Έτσι, αν στον παλμογράφο η σάρωση επιλεγεί 1 ms/div, στην οθόνη θα βλέπεις 1 παλμό κάθε 1 cm (div). 
Αν η καταγραφή είναι ψηφιακή, δηλαδή «παγωμένη», τότε σου προσφέρεται η δυνατότητα να μετρήσεις το μέσο («ύψους») των παλμών που παράγουν οι ακτίνες Χ. Μέτρα το μέσο «ύψος» των παλμών που βλέπεις στην έξοδο του προενισχυτή, σε βολτ, καθώς, μεταξύ άλλων, από το μέσο «ύψος» μπορεί να υπολογιστεί και η Ca της ανόδου του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. 

Υ.Γ. Διορθώνω! Το μέσο «ύψος» των παλμών των ακτινών Χ δεν προσφέρεται για τον υπολογισμό της Ca, καθώς εξαρτάται από την ενεργειακή κατανομή των ακτινών Χ. Προσφέρετε όμως το μέσο «ύψος» των μεμονωμένων ηλεκτρονίων, που θα βλέπεις στην έξοδο του προενισχυτή (σημείο - πριν από το βαθυπερατό φίλτρο). Οπότε, μέτρα το μέσο «ύψος» των μεμονωμένων ηλεκτρονίων. Αν Ca=16 pF, το μέγεθος αυτό πρέπει να είναι περίπου 70 mV (20mVx3,5).
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

Καλημέρα Βασίλη, 

   Θα 'θελα να μετρησω με πολυμετρο το ρευμα σκότους γιατί είναι ποιο εύκολο οπότε θα αγοράσω καλύτερο πολύμετρο,  είδα το Fluke 17B + , θα μπορούσες να δεις τα χαρακτηριστικά του και την αντίσταση που έχει? Για να τι αγοράσω. Θα έρθει σύντομα

----------


## VaselPi

_Θα 'θελα να μετρησω με πολυμετρο το ρευμα σκότους γιατί είναι ποιο εύκολο οπότε θα αγοράσω καλύτερο πολύμετρο, είδα το Fluke 17B + , θα μπορούσες να δεις τα χαρακτηριστικά του και την αντίσταση που έχει? Για να τι αγοράσω. Θα έρθει σύντομα_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*

Καλημέρα Γιάννη. 
*1.* Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αγοράσεις νέο πολύμετρο. Αν εξαιρέσεις τη δυνατότητα μέτρησης της θερμοκρασίας, αυτό που έχεις, είναι καλύτερο! 
Για τη μέτρηση του ρεύματος σκότους, είναι χειρότερο. Για παράδειγμα, για την αντίσταση εισόδου αναφέρει: Input Impedance > 1 MΩ σε όλες τις κλίμακες. Δηλαδή είναι απροσδιόριστη και μικρότερη. Σε αυτό που έχεις, απροσδιόριστη είναι μόνο στην κλίμακα 400 mV. Σε όλες τις άλλες κλίμακες είναι 10 ΜΩ, γεγονός που σου επιτρέπει να το λειτουργήσεις ως υποτυπώδες ηλεκτρόμετρο. Από πλευράς ακρίβειας, καλύτερα είναι τα πολύμετρα 4,5 ψηφίων, αλλά καθώς είναι πολύ ακριβότερα (σε ευρώ), δεν θα σου πρότεινα να το αγοράσεις. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος. 

*2.* Στο ρεύμα σκότους, το ζήτημα ακρίβειας δεν είναι κρίσιμο. Με αυτό που έχεις, βλέπεις την ένδειξη 9 mV ή 0,9 nA. Στις προδιαγραφές ακρίβειας αναφέρεται: 0,8 % + 5, δηλαδή τα 9 mV πρέπει να τα βλέπεις ως 9 mV ± 5 mV. Σχετικό σφάλμα πάνω από 50 %, αλλά αυτό το γεγονός, από μόνο του, δεν σου δημιουργεί κάποιο πρόβλημα, καθότι στο ρεύμα σκότους σου αρκεί μία εκτίμησή του. Με άλλα λόγια, το πολύμετρο που έχεις σε πληροφορεί ότι το ρεύμα σκότους είναι κοντά στο 1 nA. Η ακρίβεια αυτή είναι ικανοποιητική. Τι θα την κάνεις τη μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια; 
Άλλωστε, στην καρτέλα του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη αναφέρεται, ότι στα - 960 βολτ, το ρεύμα σκότους είναι 0,6 nA. Η ΕΜΙ είναι σοβαρή εταιρεία και όταν αναφέρει το ψηφίο 6, σημαίνει ότι αυτό δεν είναι 5, αλλά ούτε και 7, δηλαδή το ψηφίο 6 είναι σίγουρο και επομένως στην τιμή 0,6 το σφάλμα βρίσκεται στο επόμενο δεκαδικό ψηφίο και δεν υπερβαίνει τις 5 μονάδες (0,60  ± 0,05 (nA) ). 
Το πολύμετρό σου, καθώς λειτουργεί οριακά, σε πληροφορεί ότι η φωτοστεγανότητα του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή είναι καλή, καθότι το ρεύμα σκότους δεν αυξήθηκε πολύ και είναι κοντά στην τιμή που αναφέρει η ΕΜΙ. Αυτή η πληροφορία είναι αρκετή. 

*3.* Σε μία φωτογραφία που επισυνάπτεις, βλέπω ότι ο πυκνωτής που συνέδεσες παράλληλα στην είσοδο του οργάνου είναι τανταλίου. Πέταξέ τον και βάλε άλλον, διότι αυτός δεν κάνει όταν μετράς μερικά mV. Αυτοί οι πυκνωτές, όπως και οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί, έχουν κάτι σαν μνήμη, δηλαδή συγκρατούν ένα μικρό μέρος του φορτίου (τάσης) της προηγούμενης μέτρησης. Επομένως, πριν τη μέτρηση, τον πυκνωτή τανταλίου πρέπει να τον βραχυκυκλώνεις, για να τον αδειάζεις από τα όποια υπολείμματα φορτίου. Αυτή η προφύλαξη - αρκεί.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

Καλημέρα Βασίλη, 

  Ευχαριστώ για τις σημαντικές πληροφορίες.  Οπότε κατασκευαζω το κύκλωμα σου σελ 36.

Απλά ήθελα  να μην παιδευτεις  να υπολογίσεις από παλμούς το ρεύμα σκότους.

Επίσης,  επειδή έχω πάρει πολλούς τέτοιους πυκνωτές να μην τους χρησιμοποιήσω στις πλακέτες σωστά? 
Τι να βάλω? Τι καφέ τύπου φακή? 

Για αυτο μου έβγαζε περίεργες τιμές 10v χαχαχ

----------


## VaselPi

_Επίσης, επειδή έχω πάρει πολλούς τέτοιους πυκνωτές να μην τους χρησιμοποιήσω στις πλακέτες σωστά?_
_Τι να βάλω? Τι καφέ τύπου φακή?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
*1.* Δεν είναι άχρηστοι αυτοί οι πυκνωτές και τους χρησιμοποιείς όπως τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς. Αυτοί οι πυκνωτές δεν κάνουν όταν θέλεις μα μετρήσεις μία μικρή τάση, της τάξης μερικών mV. Στην περίπτωση αυτή χρησιμοποιείς τους κοινούς πυκνωτές, που δεν έχουν συγκεκριμένη πολικότητα σύνδεσης στο κύκλωμα.

*2.* Σημείωσε ακόμη τα ακόλουθα: Το ρεύμα σκότους δεν είναι σταθερό στο χρόνο, δηλαδή έχει τη μέγιστη τιμή τις πρώτες ώρες μετά την έκθεση του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή στο φως (δωματίου), σιγά σιγά μειώνεται και αποκτά την τιμή που δηλώνει η κατασκευάστρια εταιρεία μετά από πολλές ώρες. Σωστό είναι, να μετρηθεί 24 ώρες μετά την έκθεση του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή στο δυνατό φως.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

Οπότε η ποιο ακριβέστερη μέθοδος είναι του υπολογισμού μέσω παλμων

  Να αναφερθώ στα υλικά,
Έχω αντίσταση 220ΚΩ (Αν είναι απαραίτητο κάνω μια των 2Χ100ΚΩ)

Έχω 4,7 ΜΩ 

Εχω  4,7 pF και 15 pF

Αν χρειάζεται να βάλω ακριβώς τις τιμές πες μου.
Έχω επίσης προμηθευτεί τον LF353 2 σε 1 ολοκληρωμένο

----------


## VaselPi

_Να αναφερθώ στα υλικά,_
_Έχω αντίσταση 220ΚΩ (Αν είναι απαραίτητο κάνω μια των 2Χ100ΚΩ)
Έχω 4,7 ΜΩ
Εχω 4,7 pF και 15 pF_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
Τον διαιρέτη 200κΩ, 40 κΩ, κάνε τον 220κΩ,47 κΩ.
Τον πυκνωτή 4,56 pF, κάνε τον 4,7 pF.
Την αντίσταση 4,39ΜΩ, κάνε την 4,7 ΜΩ.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _Να αναφερθώ στα υλικά,_
> _Έχω αντίσταση 220ΚΩ (Αν είναι απαραίτητο κάνω μια των 2Χ100ΚΩ)
> Έχω 4,7 ΜΩ
> Εχω 4,7 pF και 15 pF_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
> Τον διαιρέτη 200κΩ, 40 κΩ, κάνε τον 220κΩ,47 κΩ.
> ...



Καλημέρα Βασίλη, 

  1. Ο 0,1 μF να είναι ηλεκτρολυτικος?

2. Όλοι εκτός από αυτόν τους έβαλα τύπου φακή. 

3. Το καλώδιο από την άνοδο να  είναι από utp μονόκλονο χάλκινο? 

4. Να βάλω κάποια άκρη  από πυκνωτή ή αντίσταση?

----------


## VaselPi

_1. Ο 0,1 μF να είναι ηλεκτρολυτικος?_
_2. Όλοι εκτός από αυτόν τους έβαλα τύπου φακή.
3. Το καλώδιο από την άνοδο να είναι από utp μονόκλονο χάλκινο?
4. Να βάλω κάποια άκρη από πυκνωτή ή αντίσταση?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*

Γιάννη καλημέρα.
Στο 1. Όχι ηλεκτρολυτικός. Βάλε έναν κοινό.
Στο 3. Τι είναι utp;
Στο 4. Το καλώδιο να είναι μονωμένο και άκαμπτο, προκειμένου να μην μεταβάλλεται η παρασιτική χωρητικότητα της ανόδου (η Ca). 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _1. Ο 0,1 μF να είναι ηλεκτρολυτικος?_
> _2. Όλοι εκτός από αυτόν τους έβαλα τύπου φακή.
> 3. Το καλώδιο από την άνοδο να είναι από utp μονόκλονο χάλκινο?
> 4. Να βάλω κάποια άκρη από πυκνωτή ή αντίσταση?_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*
> 
> Γιάννη καλημέρα.
> Στο 1. Όχι ηλεκτρολυτικός. Βάλε έναν κοινό.
> ...



Εχω 104 όπως στην πρώτη εικόνα του κάτωθι συνδέσμου και 0,1 όπως ο πορτοκαλί και ένα σαν τον πορτοκαλί αλλά τετραγωνισμένο 100n λέει μπλε χρώματος και από κάτω στις ακιδες , φαίνεται να έχει μέσα του άσπρο υλικο δεν ξερω πως λέγεται ο τύπος αυτός. (Ευτυχώς έχω ποικιλία σε αυτήν την τιμη πυκνωτη μόνο να είναι λειτουργικοι)

http://electronicageneralenet1.blogs...logia.html?m=1

Το utp χρησιμοποιείται στην τηλεφωνία στα ασθενή ρεύματα,  ουσιαστικά είναι συνεστραμενα ζεύγη χακλινου καλωδιου με μια γκρι μόνωση,  σίγουρα θα έχεις δει. Χρησιμοποιούνται σε προεκτάσεις για ethernet σε ρούτερ- ίντερνετ . 

Μια διευκρίνηση Βασίλη,  το χάλκινο καλώδιο ως ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός γνωρίζω είναι το καλύτερο για μεταφορά ενέργειας- σημάτων.  Απλά επειδή ακιδες εξαρτημάτων ισχύος μισό watt 1 watt πυκνωτών ή αντιστάσεων έχουν χοντρές ακιδες έλεγα να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτές για την Ένωση της ανόδου στην πλακέτα.  Τι θα έλεγες επ αυτού? Εκτός και αν είναι ήσσονος σημασίας

----------


## VaselPi

_Εχω 104 όπως στην πρώτη εικόνα του κάτωθι συνδέσμου και 0,1 όπως ο πορτοκαλί και ένα σαν τον πορτοκαλί αλλά τετραγωνισμένο 100n λέει μπλε χρώματος και από κάτω στις ακιδες , φαίνεται να έχει μέσα του άσπρο υλικο δεν ξερω πως λέγεται ο τύπος αυτός. (Ευτυχώς έχω ποικιλία σε αυτήν την τιμη πυκνωτη μόνο να είναι λειτουργικοι)_

http://electronicageneralenet1.blogs...logia.html?m=1

_Το utp χρησιμοποιείται στην τηλεφωνία στα ασθενή ρεύματα, ουσιαστικά είναι συνεστραμενα ζεύγη χακλινου καλωδιου με μια γκρι μόνωση, σίγουρα θα έχεις δει. Χρησιμοποιούνται σε προεκτάσεις για ethernet σε ρούτερ- ίντερνετ ._

_Μια διευκρίνηση Βασίλη, το χάλκινο καλώδιο ως ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός γνωρίζω είναι το καλύτερο για μεταφορά ενέργειας- σημάτων. Απλά επειδή ακιδες εξαρτημάτων ισχύος μισό watt 1 watt πυκνωτών ή αντιστάσεων έχουν χοντρές ακιδες έλεγα να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτές για την Ένωση της ανόδου στην πλακέτα. Τι θα έλεγες επ αυτού? Εκτός και αν είναι ήσσονος σημασίας_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 

*1*. Για 0,1μ F, βάλε έναν κεραμικό πυκνωτή των 100 nF.

*2*. Το καλώδιο σύνδεσης αρκεί να είναι μονωμένο και άκαμπτο. Τα ρεύματα που ρέουν σε αυτό είναι τόσο μικρά, που το ζήτημα αυτό δεν πρέπει να σε απασχολεί.

*3*. Προχώρα στο πείραμα. Την πρώτη καταγραφή κάνε την δίχως κρύσταλλο και «φακή». Τη δεύτερη, μόνο με τον κρύσταλλο, ενώ την τρίτη, με κρύσταλλο και «φακή». Η «φακή» να είναι σε απόσταση 20 εκατοστών από τον κρύσταλλο. 
Θυμίζω, ότι ο δεύτερος τελεστικός λειτουργεί ως ακόλουθος τάσης. Δεν του ζητάς να ενισχύσει τους παλμούς. Αυτό θα το κάνεις αργότερα. Σε αυτή τη φάση προέχει να δεις αν το βαθυπερατό φίλτρο (10κΩ, 100pF) κάνει αυτό που επιθυμείς, δηλαδή τους παλμούς των μεμονωμένων ηλεκτρονίων, που έχουν πιο απότομα μέτωπα, τους μειώνει περίπου 10 φορές (μετράς το σήμα πριν και μετά το φίλτρο), ενώ τους παλμούς των ακτινών Χ, τους μειώνει μόνο κατά 30%. Με άλλα λόγια, αν το βαθυπερατό φίλτρο σου βελτιώνει το λόγο σήματος προς θόρυβο περίπου 7 φορές. Εδώ θόρυβο θεωρούμε τους παλμούς των μεμονωμένων ηλεκτρονίων που εξέρχονται από την φωτοκάθοδο θερμιονικά. 
Αν Ca = 16 pF, στην έξοδο του τελεστικού, το ύψος τους αναμένεται να είναι περίπου 70 mV, ενώ στην έξοδο του φίλτρου, περίπου 7 mV. Κυρίως αυτή η δεκαπλάσια μείωση των παλμών θορύβου επιδιώκεται σε αυτό το κύκλωμα. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (19-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _Εχω 104 όπως στην πρώτη εικόνα του κάτωθι συνδέσμου και 0,1 όπως ο πορτοκαλί και ένα σαν τον πορτοκαλί αλλά τετραγωνισμένο 100n λέει μπλε χρώματος και από κάτω στις ακιδες , φαίνεται να έχει μέσα του άσπρο υλικο δεν ξερω πως λέγεται ο τύπος αυτός. (Ευτυχώς έχω ποικιλία σε αυτήν την τιμη πυκνωτη μόνο να είναι λειτουργικοι)_
> 
> http://electronicageneralenet1.blogs...logia.html?m=1
> 
> _Το utp χρησιμοποιείται στην τηλεφωνία στα ασθενή ρεύματα, ουσιαστικά είναι συνεστραμενα ζεύγη χακλινου καλωδιου με μια γκρι μόνωση, σίγουρα θα έχεις δει. Χρησιμοποιούνται σε προεκτάσεις για ethernet σε ρούτερ- ίντερνετ ._
> 
> _Μια διευκρίνηση Βασίλη, το χάλκινο καλώδιο ως ηλεκτρολόγος μηχανικός γνωρίζω είναι το καλύτερο για μεταφορά ενέργειας- σημάτων. Απλά επειδή ακιδες εξαρτημάτων ισχύος μισό watt 1 watt πυκνωτών ή αντιστάσεων έχουν χοντρές ακιδες έλεγα να χρησιμοποιήσω αυτές για την Ένωση της ανόδου στην πλακέτα. Τι θα έλεγες επ αυτού? Εκτός και αν είναι ήσσονος σημασίας_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*
> ...




καλημερα Βασίλη,

  υστερα απο την συανρμολόγηση του κυκλωματος , ως σημα το παρακατω χωρις μονωση βεβαια

https://www.indiamart.com/proddetail...717574948.html

και ενα ακομη αντικριστα και σταθεροποιηθηκε παραλληλα και η πλακετα στην βαση του διαιρετη τασης για να κανω ποιο σταθερη την κατασκευη. Οποτε απλα δεν ειναι μονωμενο

και μετα απο ενα καμμενο LF353 , το πρωτο για το καλο!!! τροφοδοτησα το ολο ηλεκτρονικο συστημα , ολες τις τασεις χωρις να δωσω τα 24v στο ολοκληρωμενο του τελεστικου και ψηνόταν.

σε ταση -960v, χωρίς κρύσταλλο και φακή  πριν το φιλτρο

https://ibb.co/syR14QR
https://ibb.co/nrVkXKz
https://ibb.co/1LwWs02
https://ibb.co/fYf5WLm
https://ibb.co/kckn6jw
https://ibb.co/wy8n4L6
https://ibb.co/z481YqT
https://ibb.co/tB3YGjN
https://ibb.co/4NyNdZd
https://ibb.co/860PGVj
https://ibb.co/tmLpgWZ


και μετα το φιλτρο

https://ibb.co/CVGVMjq
https://ibb.co/2Z9CcKX
https://ibb.co/kc2Z5R8

σημειωση,  
μαλλον δεν εβλεπα παλια την γραμμη του καναλιου μου στον παλμογραφο διοτι δεν ρυθμισα , εκτος του triger και το κανάλι μου να ειναι σε θεση AC ήτανν σε DC.
  Επισης, προσοχη κατω δεξια και πανω αριστερα στις μοναδες /div σε κάθε εικονα , τις αλλαζα για να έχεις καλύτερη αναλυση των παλμών.

ελπιζω να εκανα κατι αλλα με βαση αυτα που ειπες για 70mv και 7mv μαλλον ΠΑΛΙ καιτι δεν πηγε καλα. το μονο ενθαρυντικο ειναι οτι ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστης με τον διαιρετη του , πριν το φιλτρο , δεινει τους παλμους ποου λεει η θεωρία δηλαδη απο -100mv εως -250mv αν θυμαμι καλα το όριο. 

η ταση τροφοδοσιας του ολου συστηματος επεσε  στα 20v απο 24v που ειχαμε αρχικα

----------


## VaselPi

_και μετα απο ενα καμμενο LF353 , το πρωτο για το καλο!!! τροφοδοτησα το ολο ηλεκτρονικο συστημα , ολες τις τασεις χωρις να δωσω τα 24v στο ολοκληρωμενο του τελεστικου και ψηνόταν._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
*1.* Το μήνυμα αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Πως γίνεται να ψήνεται ο τελεστικός, δίχως να του εφαρμοστεί τάση; Τι είναι αυτό που του ανεβάζει τη θερμοκρασία; Αλλά ακόμη και να είναι λάθος η διατύπωση της πρότασης, δηλαδή ψήνεται μετά από την εφαρμογή των 24 βολτ, η άνοδος της θερμοκρασίας σημαίνει ότι 
α) είναι σκάρτος ο τελεστικός,
β) είναι βραχυκυκλωμένη η έξοδός του. 

*2.* Η πολικότητα των παλμών είναι αρνητική μόνο στην άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή (στην αναστρέφουσα είσοδο του τελεστικού). Στην έξοδο του τελεστικού, οι παλμοί πρέπει να έχουν θετική πολικότητα, περίπου 70 mV (δίχως κρύσταλλο και «φακή»). 
Στις καταγραφές, γιατί η πολικότητά τους είναι αρνητική; Κάτι δεν πάει καλά. 
Καταρχάς, είναι εντάξει ο τελεστικός; 
Αν είναι εντάξει, γιατί στην έξοδό του οι παλμοί των μεμονωμένων ηλεκτρονίων έχουν αντίθετη πολικότητα; Ψάξε αυτό το θέμα.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _και μετα απο ενα καμμενο LF353 , το πρωτο για το καλο!!! τροφοδοτησα το ολο ηλεκτρονικο συστημα , ολες τις τασεις χωρις να δωσω τα 24v στο ολοκληρωμενο του τελεστικου και ψηνόταν._
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4.*
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
> *1.* Το μήνυμα αυτό δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Πως γίνεται να ψήνεται ο τελεστικός, δίχως να του εφαρμοστεί τάση; Τι είναι αυτό που του ανεβάζει τη θερμοκρασία; Αλλά ακόμη και να είναι λάθος η διατύπωση της πρότασης, δηλαδή ψήνεται μετά από την εφαρμογή των 24 βολτ, η άνοδος της θερμοκρασίας σημαίνει ότι 
> α) είναι σκάρτος ο τελεστικός,
> β) είναι βραχυκυκλωμένη η έξοδός του. 
> 
> ...



καλησπερα Βασιλη,

   δεν ξερω αν το ειπα στο  προηγουμενο μηνυμα αλλα αλλαξα τελεστικο και ολα καλα. τα αποτελεσματα ειναι με τον νεο τελεστικο. Φυσικα χωρις κρυσταλλο και φακη.

Τουλαχιστον οι πρωτοι παλμοι , δηλαδη απ'ευθειας απο την ανοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη ειναι σε φυσιολογικα επίπεδα? γιατι  την εχω κολλησει την πλακετα με τις δυο ακιδες.

η δευτερη μετρηση, μετα το φιλτρο που αναφερω, ειναι στην εξοδο του δευτερου τελεστικου μετα τον ακολουθο τασης .

----------


## nio-4-

εχω νεα!

   μετα την φορτιση των μπαταριων , μολις τωρα ξανα εκανα μετρησεις και σου εχω πλουσιο φωτογραφικο υλικο!!! 

μονο προσοχη στην κλιμακα , την αλλάζω για να δεις τα 70mv στην κλιμακα 100mv/div αλλα μέχρι τα 800us/div διοτι μετα χανεται τελείως.
επίσης, εχει και πολλους παλμους μεγαλους.

και μια παρατηρηση να κανω, οταν χαμλήλωνα την ταση, για να μην μου καψει τον ενισχυτη οπως παλαιότερα , εβλεπα πάλι παλμους στο  1 v/div και 2 ms/div καμποσους ακομα και στα -13v υψηλης τάσης.


https://ibb.co/R2sdGC5
https://ibb.co/zmVXz1q
https://ibb.co/zmk4csS
https://ibb.co/y5ZD93C
https://ibb.co/dknhLCd
https://ibb.co/CnxtYYH
https://ibb.co/d2NFF2h
https://ibb.co/dmNvGN8
https://ibb.co/31rvctR
https://ibb.co/2SvpQ1C
https://ibb.co/0mVq5gx
https://ibb.co/pfq6xcZ
https://ibb.co/s57W6MX
https://ibb.co/1G3xNrM
https://ibb.co/kqFywG6
https://ibb.co/R0tvrk8
https://ibb.co/SnN6CH1
https://ibb.co/xzWBs4c
https://ibb.co/6DH7tdY
https://ibb.co/0Mmhtfn
https://ibb.co/tYsDHzm
https://ibb.co/jwNZNhG

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη, χρήσιμο είναι να αναφέρεις το σημείο του κυκλώματος στο οποί γίνεται η μέτρηση, αλλά και άλλες πληροφορίες. Προς το παρόν-μείνε στο: «δίχως κρύσταλλο και φακή». Έτσι είναι πιο σίγουρος ο έλεγχος του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή και του κυκλώματος. 
*1.* Στην έξοδο του πρώτου τελεστικού αναμένεται θετικός παλμός, όπως στην πρώτη καταγραφή, αλλά ύψους 70 mV, όχι 2V. 
*2.* Επίσης, η σταθερά χρόνου της ουράς πρέπει να είναι 20 μs, ενώ στους παλμούς που βλέπω είναι 3 φορές μικρότερη.  
*3.* Σε πια θέση το έχεις το προμπ του παλμογράφου - στη θέση 1:1 ή 1:10. Αν θέλεις να δεις τον παλμό  στην άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη, το προμπ πρέπει να είναι στη θέση 1:10, καθότι στη θέση 1:1, στο κύκλωμα της ανόδου το προμπ εισάγει πρόσθετα χωρητικότητα 100 pF, που είναι πολλά. Ενώ στη θέση 1:10, το προμπ εισάγει μόνο 10 pF, που είναι υποφερτά. Στη θέση 1:10 πρέπει να είναι και στην είσοδο του δεύτερου τελεστικού (έξοδος του φίλτρου).
Στις 2 εξόδους των τελεστικών, το προμπ μπορεί να είναι και στη θέση 1:1.
*4.* Σχεδίασε το τελικό κύκλωμα, στο οποίο κάνεις τις καταγραφές. 
*5.* Να υποθέσω ότι στις καταγραφές αυτές το ρεύμα σκότους είναι 0,9 nA;
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (21-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, χρήσιμο είναι να αναφέρεις το σημείο του κυκλώματος στο οποί γίνεται η μέτρηση, αλλά και άλλες πληροφορίες. Προς το παρόν-μείνε στο: «δίχως κρύσταλλο και φακή». Έτσι είναι πιο σίγουρος ο έλεγχος του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή και του κυκλώματος. 
> *1.* Στην έξοδο του πρώτου τελεστικού αναμένεται θετικός παλμός, όπως στην πρώτη καταγραφή, αλλά ύψους 70 mV, όχι 2V. 
> *2.* Επίσης, η σταθερά χρόνου της ουράς πρέπει να είναι 20 μs, ενώ στους παλμούς που βλέπω είναι 3 φορές μικρότερη.  
> *3.* Σε πια θέση το έχεις το προμπ του παλμογράφου - στη θέση 1:1 ή 1:10. Αν θέλεις να δεις τον παλμό  στην άνοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη, το προμπ πρέπει να είναι στη θέση 1:10, καθότι στη θέση 1:1, στο κύκλωμα της ανόδου το προμπ εισάγει πρόσθετα χωρητικότητα 100 pF, που είναι πολλά. Ενώ στη θέση 1:10, το προμπ εισάγει μόνο 10 pF, που είναι υποφερτά. Στη θέση 1:10 πρέπει να είναι και στην είσοδο του δεύτερου τελεστικού (έξοδος του φίλτρου).
> Στις 2 εξόδους των τελεστικών, το προμπ μπορεί να είναι και στη θέση 1:1.
> *4.* Σχεδίασε το τελικό κύκλωμα, στο οποίο κάνεις τις καταγραφές. 
> *5.* Να υποθέσω ότι στις καταγραφές αυτές το ρεύμα σκότους είναι 0,9 nA;
> Βασίλειος.



1. η μετρησεις αυτες ειχα αναφερει οτι ειναι μετα τον δευτερο τελεστικο  δηλαδη στην ακιδα 7 του τελεστικου  LF353 ( 2 τελεστικοι σε ενα ολοκληρωμενο)

3. ολες ειναι μετρησεις ειναι με το ακροδεκτη μετρηδης του παλμογραφου σε θεση  Χ1 

4. ειναι οπως ακριβως μου ειχες πει, με τις νεες τιμες πυκνωτων και αντιστασεων
(στο σχεδιο δεν αλλαξα τις τιμες που μου ειχες πει 4,7ΜΩ -18fF -4,7pF)

https://ibb.co/JBCVxt3


5. το ρευμα σκοτους επειδη δεν ειμαστε σιγουροι λόγω  του οτι ακρίβεια με ποσοστο λαθους  που δεν ειναι καλο δεν μπορουμε να πουμε οτι ειναι αυτο που μετρησα δηλαδη 0,9nA.

οοποτε να ξανακανω μετρησεις με τον ακροδεκτη μετρησης σηματος του παλμογραφου στο χ10  και να βαλο ενα συρματακι να μετρησω στην ακιδα της ανοδου χωρις να ξεκολλησω την πλακετα απο την ανοδο

επισης, θελεις να μετρησω στην εξοδο του σχηματυος σου δηλαδη στον δευτερο τελεστικο-στην αξοδο του ακολουθιου τασης ή μονο στην εξοδο του πρωτου ενισχυτή πριν την 10 ΚΩ αντισταση?

----------


## VaselPi

_1. η μετρησεις αυτες ειχα αναφερει οτι ειναι μετα τον δευτερο τελεστικο δηλαδη στην ακιδα 7 του τελεστικου LF353 ( 2 τελεστικοι σε ενα ολοκληρωμενο)_
_3. ολες ειναι μετρησεις ειναι με το ακροδεκτη μετρηδης του παλμογραφου σε θεση Χ1
4. ειναι οπως ακριβως μου ειχες πει, με τις νεες τιμες πυκνωτων και αντιστασεων
(στο σχεδιο δεν αλλαξα τις τιμες που μου ειχες πει 4,7ΜΩ -18fF -4,7pF)_
https://ibb.co/JBCVxt3
_5. το ρευμα σκοτους επειδη δεν ειμαστε σιγουροι λόγω του οτι ακρίβεια με ποσοστο λαθους που δεν ειναι καλο δεν μπορουμε να πουμε οτι ειναι αυτο που μετρησα δηλαδη 0,9nA._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4.*

Γιάννη καλημέρα.
*1.* Τι είναι ο πυκνωτής 18 fF και που (στο σχηματικό) τον έχεις κολλημένο;

*2.* Το προμπ πρέπει να είναι στη θέση 1:10 όταν μετράς τους παλμούς στις 2 εισόδους των τελεστικών (pins 2 και 6). Στις 2 εξόδους (pins 1 και 7), είναι αδιάφορο. Αλλά για να μην προκύψει κάποιο μπέρδεμα, είναι καλύτερα το προμπ να είναι στη θέση 1:10 σε όλες τις μετρήσεις. 

*3.* Βασικά, ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζουν και σημασία έχουν μόνο 2 καταγραφές. 
Α) Στην πρώτη καταγραφή, στην έξοδο του πρώτου τελεστικού να φαίνεται καθαρά όλος ο θετικός παλμός, δηλαδή το ύψος του και οι χρόνοι ανόδου και καθόδου του παλμού (η εκθετικά φθίνουσα ουρά, προκειμένου να μετρηθεί η σταθερά χρόνου). Εδώ η σάρωση του παλμογράφου πρέπει να είναι 5 μs/div.
Β) Στη δεύτερη καταγραφή, ενδιαφέρει το μέσο ύψος των παλμών και η συχνότητά τους, δηλαδή παλμοί ανά μονάδα χρόνου που παράγει το ρεύμα σκότους. Αν, για παράδειγμα, το ρεύμα σκότους είναι 1 nA, τότε στο βαθμό που δημιουργείται από τα πακέτα των 2x106 ηλεκτρονίων, ανά μονάδα χρόνου, ο αριθμός τους αναμένεται να είναι

Ν = 1nA/(2x106x1,6x10-19 C) = 1x10-9 (C/s)/(2x106x1,6x10-19 (C)) = 3x103 (1/s) ή 3000 παλμοί το δευτερόλεπτο. 

Το ζήτημα είναι ότι στο ρεύμα σκότους συμβάλουν και άλλοι παράγοντες. Επομένως, το 1 nA δεν δημιουργείται αποκλειστικά από τα πακέτα των 2x106 ηλεκτρονίων. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η ροή των παλμών σκότους αναμένεται να είναι μικρότερη από 3000/s. Για να διευκρινιστεί αυτό το ζήτημα, στην έξοδο του πρώτου τελεστικού πρέπει να μετρηθεί η ροή των θετικών παλμών ανά μονάδα χρόνου. Συνεπώς, στην καταγραφή αυτή η σάρωση του παλμογράφου πρέπει να είναι γύρο και κοντά στην τιμή 1ms/div. 

*4.* Ακόμη, πόση είναι η τάση d.c. στις 2 εξόδους των τελεστικών; Δίχως, όπως και με την υψηλή τάση.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (22-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _1. η μετρησεις αυτες ειχα αναφερει οτι ειναι μετα τον δευτερο τελεστικο δηλαδη στην ακιδα 7 του τελεστικου LF353 ( 2 τελεστικοι σε ενα ολοκληρωμενο)_
> _3. ολες ειναι μετρησεις ειναι με το ακροδεκτη μετρηδης του παλμογραφου σε θεση Χ1
> 4. ειναι οπως ακριβως μου ειχες πει, με τις νεες τιμες πυκνωτων και αντιστασεων
> (στο σχεδιο δεν αλλαξα τις τιμες που μου ειχες πει 4,7ΜΩ -18fF -4,7pF)_
> https://ibb.co/JBCVxt3
> _5. το ρευμα σκοτους επειδη δεν ειμαστε σιγουροι λόγω του οτι ακρίβεια με ποσοστο λαθους που δεν ειναι καλο δεν μπορουμε να πουμε οτι ειναι αυτο που μετρησα δηλαδη 0,9nA._
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4.*
> 
> ...



Καλημέρα Βασίλη, 

   1. Ο 18pF είναι στην είσοδο του σήματος εκεί που έχεις τον 16pf μου είπες να τον κάνω 18

Τα υπόλοιπα μόλις επιστρέψω θα προσπαθήσω να μετρήσω τάσεις εκτός φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη και τις δύο μετρήσεις παλμών στις 2 εισόδους των τελεστικων 2 και 6

----------


## VaselPi

_Ο 18pF είναι στην είσοδο του σήματος εκεί που έχεις τον 16pf μου είπες να τον κάνω 18_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4.*

Το υποψιάστηκα. Γιάννη, αφαίρεσε από το κύκλωμα τον πυκνωτή των 18 pF. Στο σχηματικό που σου σχεδίασα εσύ βλέπεις τον πυκνωτή των 16 pF, που _συμβολίζει_ την παρασιτική χωρητικότητα της ανόδου του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Υπέθεσα ότι είναι 16 pF. Αυτό όμως δε σημαίνει ότι στο σημείο αυτό πρέπει να κολληθεί ένας πυκνωτής των 16 pF. Αυτός υπάρχει από μόνος του. Από εδώ και η λέξη «παρασιτικός», διότι είναι ανεπιθύμητος. 
Γενικότερα, ζητούμενο είναι η παρασιτική χωρητικότητα να είναι όσο γίνεται μικρότερη. Με τα παρασιτικά 16 pF, αλλά και τα 18 pF που κόλλησες, η συνολική χωρητικότητα της ανόδου γίνεται 34 pF. Το γεγονός αυτό μειώνει των αρνητικό παλμό στην άνοδο, αλλά αυξάνει τον συντελεστή ενίσχυσης του τελεστικού (κατά τάση) και από 16 pF/4,7 pF τον κάνει 34pF/4,7pF, δηλαδή περίπου τον διπλασιάζει. Τον διπλασιασμό αυτόν δεν τον θέλουμε, καθώς για να είναι απότομα τα μέτωπα των παλμών μεμονωμένων ηλεκτρονίων, λόγω αδυναμιών του τελεστικού, η ενίσχυση δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνει το 3. Το πολύ - 3! Αφαίρεσε λοιπόν αυτόν τον πυκνωτή.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (21-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _Ο 18pF είναι στην είσοδο του σήματος εκεί που έχεις τον 16pf μου είπες να τον κάνω 18_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4.*
> 
> Το υποψιάστηκα. Γιάννη, αφαίρεσε από το κύκλωμα τον πυκνωτή των 18 pF. Στο σχηματικό που σου σχεδίασα εσύ βλέπεις τον πυκνωτή των 16 pF, που _συμβολίζει_ την παρασιτική χωρητικότητα της ανόδου του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Υπέθεσα ότι είναι 16 pF. Αυτό όμως δε σημαίνει ότι στο σημείο αυτό πρέπει να κολληθεί ένας πυκνωτής των 16 pF. Αυτός υπάρχει από μόνος του. Από εδώ και η λέξη «παρασιτικός», διότι είναι ανεπιθύμητος. 
> Γενικότερα, ζητούμενο είναι η παρασιτική χωρητικότητα να είναι όσο γίνεται μικρότερη. Με τα παρασιτικά 16 pF, αλλά και τα 18 pF που κόλλησες, η συνολική χωρητικότητα της ανόδου γίνεται 34 pF. Το γεγονός αυτό μειώνει των αρνητικό παλμό στην άνοδο, αλλά αυξάνει τον συντελεστή ενίσχυσης του τελεστικού (κατά τάση) και από 16 pF/4,7 pF τον κάνει 34pF/4,7pF, δηλαδή περίπου τον διπλασιάζει. Τον διπλασιασμό αυτόν δεν τον θέλουμε, καθώς για να είναι απότομα τα μέτωπα των παλμών μεμονωμένων ηλεκτρονίων, λόγω αδυναμιών του τελεστικού, η ενίσχυση δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνει το 3. Το πολύ - 3! Αφαίρεσε λοιπόν αυτόν τον πυκνωτή.
> Βασίλειος.



καλησπερα Βασίλη,

  συγγνωμη για το λαθος, δεν μου είχες πει τιποτε για τον 16pF , πως μου ηρθε δεν ξερω.

ολα καλα εκοψα τον πυκνωτη , με ενα κροκοδιλακι συνδεσα στο ενα ακρο του στην ακιδα 2 για να παρω την εισοδο και στην ακιδα 7 αφου βραχυκυκλωνεται -λειτουργώντας ως ακολουθος τασης ειναι το ιδιο , μεταρω την εξοδο οποτε επειδη το εργαστηριο ειναι σε υψηλο επιπεδο  :Smile:  σου στελνω φωτο που δειχνουν και τις δυο μετρησεις  σε μια φωτο . η κιτρινη γραμμη - καναλι 1 ειναι η εισοδος  - ακιδα 2 και η μπλε γραμμη - καναλι 2 μετραει την στην ακιδα 7 αρα και 6 του τελεστικου LF353 . 

παρατηρησε οτι σε μια φωτο εχω και τις ρυθμισεις των ακροδεκτων μηπως εχω κανει λαθος. Παντος εχω ρυθμισει στον παλμογραφο το χ10  αλλα μετεθεσα τον διακοπτη και επανω στους ακροδεκτες στο χ10. δεν ξερω αν επραξα σωστα. Παντος νομιζω η ρυθμιση απο τον παλμογραφο δεν βγαζει αποτελεσμα στην οθονη

https://ibb.co/FxFBxvm
https://ibb.co/8sRKYgx
https://ibb.co/CWJDns0
https://ibb.co/xCNQ7bZ
https://ibb.co/j3nrtGn
https://ibb.co/mGHssWS
https://ibb.co/HrDr4Hh

και καποιες αλλες μετρησεις

https://ibb.co/DgTCzgk
https://ibb.co/GtD65t8
https://ibb.co/fDMCmGq
https://ibb.co/56RRW7S
https://ibb.co/PzS3kyC

παντος να ξερεις ειτε ειναι -10v ειτε -960v η υψηλη ταση , φαινεται να εχει τα ίδια σηματα!

οταν ξεκιναει ο παλμογραφος μου εχει αυτοματη ρυθμιση το limit on και εγω το παω στο limit off (20ΜΗz BW) γιατι βγαζει σημα ποιο εντονο , δεν ξερω τι σημαινει

κατι πρεπει να παιζει με τον παλμογραφο γιατι κατω απο τα 800ns/Div δεν βγαζει πολλα και μεγαλυτερα σηματα απο αυτα που δειχνω στις φωτο. Δηλαδη απο τα 800ns/Div τωρα βλεπω σηματα , ιδιαιτερως στην εισοδο-κιτρινη γραμμη- καναλι 1- ανα 1μs/Div σηματα 20mv/Div

----------


## VaselPi

_ολα καλα εκοψα τον πυκνωτη , με ενα κροκοδιλακι συνδεσα στο ενα ακρο του στην ακιδα 2 για να παρω την εισοδο και στην ακιδα 7 αφου βραχυκυκλωνεται -λειτουργώντας ως ακολουθος τασης ειναι το ιδιο , μεταρω την εξοδο οποτε επειδη το εργαστηριο ειναι σε υψηλο επιπεδο_  _ σου στελνω φωτο που δειχνουν και τις δυο μετρησεις σε μια φωτο . η κιτρινη γραμμη - καναλι 1 ειναι η εισοδος - ακιδα 2 και η μπλε γραμμη - καναλι 2 μετραει την στην ακιδα 7 αρα και 6 του τελεστικου LF353_ 

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4.*

Δεν καταλαβαίνω τις καταγραφές που έχεις επισυνάψει. Ποια καταγραφή είναι με υψηλή τάση, ποια δίχως κ.ο.κ.
Και μία γενικότερη παρατήρηση. Αποφεύγουμε να παρεμβαίνουμε στην είσοδο του τελεστικού (pin 2), καθώς είναι πολύ ευαίσθητη. Έτσι, τίποτα περιττό δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει στην είσοδο του πρώτου τελεστικού. Αναφέρομαι στο κροκοδειλάκι, το οποίο εισάγει πρόσθετη χωρητικότητα στην άνοδο, αλλά λειτουργεί και ως κεραία, στην οποία επάγονται οι γύρω ηλεκτρικές παρεμβολές όταν το κύκλωμα δεν προστατεύεται με κάποιο γειωμένο μεταλλικό κέλυφος. Στην είσοδο παρεμβαίνουμε μόνο όταν δεν έχουμε άλλη επιλογή ή λύση, ωστόσο με μεγάλη προσοχή και μόνο με το τσιγκελάκι της μύτης του προμπ. Για την ηλεκτρική κατάσταση που επικρατεί στην είσοδο, κρίνουμε από την τάση που βλέπουμε στην έξοδο. Στην είσοδο, σχετικά ανετότερα παρεμβαίνουμε σε μετρήσεις d.c.
Γιάννη, μην ασχολείσαι με το δεύτερο τελεστικό. Όλα παίζονται στον πρώτο. Έτσι, κάνε μόνο 4 καταγραφές του σήματος που βλέπεις στην έξοδο του πρώτου τελεστικού.
2 καταγραφές δίχως την υψηλή τάση, με σάρωση 5 μs/div και 1 ms/div.
2 καταγραφές με την υψηλή τάση, με σάρωση 5 μs/div και 1 ms/div.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (22-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _ολα καλα εκοψα τον πυκνωτη , με ενα κροκοδιλακι συνδεσα στο ενα ακρο του στην ακιδα 2 για να παρω την εισοδο και στην ακιδα 7 αφου βραχυκυκλωνεται -λειτουργώντας ως ακολουθος τασης ειναι το ιδιο , μεταρω την εξοδο οποτε επειδη το εργαστηριο ειναι σε υψηλο επιπεδο_  _ σου στελνω φωτο που δειχνουν και τις δυο μετρησεις σε μια φωτο . η κιτρινη γραμμη - καναλι 1 ειναι η εισοδος - ακιδα 2 και η μπλε γραμμη - καναλι 2 μετραει την στην ακιδα 7 αρα και 6 του τελεστικου LF353_ 
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4.*
> 
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω τις καταγραφές που έχεις επισυνάψει. Ποια καταγραφή είναι με υψηλή τάση, ποια δίχως κ.ο.κ.
> Και μία γενικότερη παρατήρηση. Αποφεύγουμε να παρεμβαίνουμε στην είσοδο του τελεστικού (pin 2), καθώς είναι πολύ ευαίσθητη. Έτσι, τίποτα περιττό δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει στην είσοδο του πρώτου τελεστικού. Αναφέρομαι στο κροκοδειλάκι, το οποίο εισάγει πρόσθετη χωρητικότητα στην άνοδο, αλλά λειτουργεί και ως κεραία, στην οποία επάγονται οι γύρω ηλεκτρικές παρεμβολές όταν το κύκλωμα δεν προστατεύεται με κάποιο γειωμένο μεταλλικό κέλυφος. Στην είσοδο παρεμβαίνουμε μόνο όταν δεν έχουμε άλλη επιλογή ή λύση, ωστόσο με μεγάλη προσοχή και μόνο με το τσιγκελάκι της μύτης του προμπ. Για την ηλεκτρική κατάσταση που επικρατεί στην είσοδο, κρίνουμε από την τάση που βλέπουμε στην έξοδο. Στην είσοδο, σχετικά ανετότερα παρεμβαίνουμε σε μετρήσεις d.c.
> Γιάννη, μην ασχολείσαι με το δεύτερο τελεστικό. Όλα παίζονται στον πρώτο. Έτσι, κάνε μόνο 4 καταγραφές του σήματος που βλέπεις στην έξοδο του πρώτου τελεστικού.
> 2 καταγραφές δίχως την υψηλή τάση, με σάρωση 5 μs/div και 1 ms/div.
> 2 καταγραφές με την υψηλή τάση, με σάρωση 5 μs/div και 1 ms/div.
> Βασίλειος.



Στην είσοδο-ακιδα 2 -πώς να το κάνω? Να κολλήσω καλώδιο?? Αφού δεν μπορώ να τον βγάλω έξω από την μεταλλική κατασκευή , θα καεί ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστης . Χωρίς την υψηλή ταση θα μπορουσα να τον εχω εξω αφου δεν θα παραγει σήματα. Αρα θα μπορεσω να μετρήσω με τον προμπ ακριβώς επάνω στο πιν 2 του τελεστικου ή ακόμα καλύτερα στην έξοδο της ανόδου στην κυκλική βάση που κουμπωνει ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστης και βρίσκεται ο διαιρετης τάσης.

----------


## VaselPi

_Στην είσοδο-ακιδα 2 -πώς να το κάνω? Να κολλήσω καλώδιο?? Αφού δεν μπορώ να τον βγάλω έξω από την μεταλλική κατασκευή , θα καεί ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστης ._ 

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4.*

Γιάννη καλημέρα.

Μην κάνεις μετρήσεις στην είσοδο του τελεστικού. Μόνο στην έξοδο (pin 1). Τις πρώτες δύο καταγραφές - δίχως την υψηλή τάση, ενώ τις άλλες δύο - με την υψηλή. Αγνόησε τον δεύτερο τελεστικό, δηλαδή το καλώδιο εξόδου, μήκους το πολύ 15 εκατοστών, κόλλησέ το στο πιν 1 και κάνε τις 4 καταγραφές που σου πρότεινα στο προηγούμενο ποστ.  
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> [COLOR=#008000][I]
> 
> Γιάννη καλημέρα.
> 
> 
> *2.* Το προμπ πρέπει να είναι στη θέση 1:10 όταν μετράς τους παλμούς στις 2 εισόδους των τελεστικών (pins 2 και 6). Στις 2 εξόδους (pins 1 και 7), είναι αδιάφορο. Αλλά για να μην προκύψει κάποιο μπέρδεμα, είναι καλύτερα το προμπ να είναι στη θέση 1:10 σε όλες τις μετρήσεις. 
> 
> Βασίλειος.



Καλημέρα Βασίλη,  

Δες τι είχες αναφέρει,  γι'αυτό έκανα στα πιν 2 και 6-(7 )

Αφού η είσοδος έρχεται στο πιν 2 σκέφτηκα ότι θα έπρεπε εκεί .

Οκ στα πιν 1 Και 6 αντί για 7 Αφού είναι το ίδιο σωστά? Μου δίνεται η δυνατότητα γιατί έβαλα καλώδιο εκεί μεγάλο. 

Για το πιν 1 να ξέρεις υπό ταση πώς θα κάνω μετρήσεις με λίγα εκατοστά καλώδιο? Να βγάλω το καπάκι από πίσω και να καρφωσω εκεί το προμπ? Πρεπει να το σκεπασω με μαυρη πετσετα για να μην έρθει φως στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη και καταστρέφει σωστά?

----------


## VaselPi

_Οκ στα πιν 1 Και 6 αντί για 7 Αφού είναι το ίδιο σωστά? Μου δίνεται η δυνατότητα γιατί έβαλα καλώδιο εκεί μεγάλο._
_Για το πιν 1 να ξέρεις υπό ταση πώς θα κάνω μετρήσεις με λίγα εκατοστά καλώδιο? Να βγάλω το καπάκι από πίσω και να καρφωσω εκεί το προμπ? Πρεπει να το σκεπασω με μαυρη πετσετα για να μην έρθει φως στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη και καταστρέφει σωστά?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4.*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.

Επιμένω να βγάλεις έξω τον δεύτερο τελεστικό. Καθώς όμως δεν μπορεί να αφαιρεθεί, αφαίρεσε την αντίσταση των 10 κΩ του φίλτρου, προκειμένου να μην υπάρχει ζεύξη μεταξύ των 2 τελεστικών. Τις μετρήσεις να τις κάνεις στην έξοδο του πρώτου τελεστικού (pin 1).

*«*Το προμπ πρέπει να είναι στη θέση 1:10 όταν μετράς τους παλμούς στις 2 εισόδους των τελεστικών (pins 2 και 6). Στις 2 εξόδους (pins 1 και 7), είναι αδιάφορο. Αλλά για να μην προκύψει κάποιο μπέρδεμα, είναι καλύτερα το προμπ να είναι στη θέση 1:10 σε όλες τις μετρήσεις». 

Το μέρος αυτό το παρεξήγησες, καθότι το ανάφερα ως γενική παρατήρηση και όχι ως προτροπή προς μέτρηση στις 2 εισόδους. 
Επανέρχομαι στη γενική αυτή παρατήρηση και συμπληρώνων, ότι αποφεύγουμε τις μετρήσεις στα σημεία αυτά λόγω μικρής χωρητικότητας που αυτά έχουν. Για παράδειγμα, η είσοδος του τελεστικού έχει χωρητικότητα 3 pF, ενώ η άνοδος, 6 pF. Σύνολο - 9 pF. Στα 9 pF πρέπει να προσθέσομε άλλα 7 pF των καλωδίων του μοντάζ. Έτσι, το σύνολο γίνεται 16 pF. Αν στα 16 pF προστεθούν 100 pF του προμπ, θα επρόκειτο για πολύ μεγάλη αλλαγή της χωρητικότητας. Στη θέση 1:10 του προμπ, προστίθενται μόνο 10 pF, που είναι πολύ μικρότερα από τα 100 pF, αλλά αν τα συγκρίνουμε με τα 16 pF, θα συμπεραίνουμε ότι είναι προτιμότερο να μην προστίθενται ούτε τα 10 pF. Επομένως, είναι καλό να αποφεύγουμε να εισερχόμαστε σε αυτά τα σημεία, ακόμη και όταν το προμπ είναι στη θέση 1:10.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (22-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

*2 καταγραφές δίχως την υψηλή τάση, με σάρωση 5 μs/div και 1 ms/div.
2 καταγραφές με την υψηλή τάση, με σάρωση 5 μs/div και 1 ms/div.

*καλησπερα Βασίλη,
   εκανα τις μετρησεις που ειπες. Εχω κολλημενο ενα καλωδιο τεραστιο ( 25cm) στο πιν 7 για να μετρησω ΑΛΛΑ οπως ειπες και δεν πιστευα οτι μετα την εισοιδο του σηματος στον τελεστικο θα πρεπει ΠΑΛΙ να εχουμε μικρο μηκος καλωδιου  και δεν ξερω αν αυτο επειρρεαζει και αυτες τις μετρησεις δηλαδη ελπιζω να μην λειτουργει ως  κεραία.

τωρα να αναφερω πως εγιναν οι μετρησεις , οι πρωτες χωρις υψηλη ταση, μονο τροφοδοσια του τελεστικου ενισχητη και με τον προμπ στο χ 10 και χωμένο μεσα στην κατασκευη και σκεπασμενο με μαυρη χοντρη πετσετα και χωρις φως στο δωματιο νομιζω ειναι φυσιοιλογικες  και προσοχη στις μοναδες μετρησεις που φαινονται κατω δεξια και πανω αριστερα στην οθονη του παλμογραφου οι οποιες ειναι αντι για 5μS/Div 4μS/Div  και 2mS/Div αντι για 1mS/Div λόγω του οτι δεν υπαρχει αυτην η επιλογη.

https://ibb.co/VpSnH9V
https://ibb.co/nkxKg5R
https://ibb.co/2tTDHc1
https://ibb.co/WDXxYF5
https://ibb.co/5r39VzT
https://ibb.co/k9RqcqD
https://ibb.co/L92wXxj
https://ibb.co/HBwQXCm
https://ibb.co/K20ZJqs
https://ibb.co/sHQDZtH
https://ibb.co/Nn6nwyb
https://ibb.co/2ZmKX3R
https://ibb.co/st77Nw2
https://ibb.co/gw2MYWy
https://ibb.co/mDGbrn2
https://ibb.co/YZgFM2w
https://ibb.co/yhx6zcT
https://ibb.co/yfsqbg3
https://ibb.co/VvLcs4B
https://ibb.co/DzscbL0
https://ibb.co/wLZZYjv
https://ibb.co/17Kvzmd
https://ibb.co/5R4HZpf
https://ibb.co/K5FxZHM
https://ibb.co/hcB88Yc
https://ibb.co/9HQrhMK
https://ibb.co/km5DXmP
https://ibb.co/yfpcB73
https://ibb.co/7nSVkMx
https://ibb.co/3BYpvn7
https://ibb.co/Kh7KBDJ
https://ibb.co/gMmTPXj
https://ibb.co/jR49hwf
https://ibb.co/NtngjNc
https://ibb.co/k9H6TYq
https://ibb.co/RBJ5Dgb
https://ibb.co/7Xq07MC
https://ibb.co/yYr3WTH

με υψηλη τάση -960v και ανοιχτο αλλα βουλωμενο με μαυρη χοντρη πετσετα  και ο προμπ καρφωμενος στο pin 1 του LF353 βλεπω αρνητικες τιμες τάσεψν -  σηματων ελπιζω να βγαλεις συμπερασματα γιατι ειναι επικυνδυνες και  επιπονες μετρησεις 

https://ibb.co/qDfnNRz
https://ibb.co/VWpf1FV
https://ibb.co/nc8QVpC
https://ibb.co/VwC6BPT
https://ibb.co/jWq14wW
https://ibb.co/PmD4Dkq
https://ibb.co/ccTGFVf
https://ibb.co/LxfNShq
https://ibb.co/T4jT34F
https://ibb.co/vqbjR3K
https://ibb.co/6gncbv6
https://ibb.co/VBZsLKb
https://ibb.co/qsx8j4s
https://ibb.co/vL8rT8P
https://ibb.co/DpHB09K

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα.

Είναι δυσάρεστη η εικόνα του ενισχυτή. Αν την έβλεπα πριν, θα σου έλεγα να μην κάνεις μετρήσεις με την υψηλή τάση. Είναι περιττές. 
Αν δεν έκανες κάποιο λάθος στη συναρμολόγηση του κυκλώματος, τότε ο ενισχυτής αυτός είναι παντελώς _άχρηστος_.
Είχα δουλέψει πολύ με τους παλμούς των μεμονωμένων ηλεκτρονίων, καθώς τους αξιοποιούσα ως σήμα φωτός. Αλλά τέτοια χάλια εικόνα του ενισχυτή δεν είχα ποτέ. Περιττό να πω ότι τον ενισχυτή τον είχα σχεδιάσει και συναρμολογήσει με τρανζίστορ, καθώς τους τελεστικούς τους θεωρούσα αδύναμους για τη δουλειά αυτή.
Η εικόνα των σημάτων του ενισχυτή δημιουργεί την εντύπωση ότι στην είσοδο του τελεστικού είναι κολλημένο ένα σύρμα, μήκους 10 μέτρων, που συλλαμβάνει όλες τις ηλεκτρικές δραστηριότητες της πολυκατοικίας (άνοιγμα και κλείσιμο των ηλεκτρικών συσκευών), αλλά ακόμη και της διπλανής. 
Λυπάμαι, αλλά θα πρέπει να εγκαταλείψεις αυτόν τον ενισχυτή, καθότι είναι άχρηστος για τη δουλεία που θέλεις να σου κάνει.  
Λοιπόν, οπλίσου με κουράγιο και φτού από την αρχή. Εδώ το φταίξιμο είναι όλο δικό μου. Τη νέα αρχή την είχες ζητήσει πολύ καιρό πριν. Συγνώμη για το χάσιμο χρόνου κα την ταλαιπωρία, καθώς θεώρησα εσφαλμένα ότι οι μοντέρνοι ενισχυτές (η πλακέτα που σου κάηκε) είναι καλύτεροι. 
Αλλά αν αντέχεις να κάνεις τη νέα αρχή, θα σε βοηθήσω, αλλά τώρα ο ενισχυτής θα είναι με τρανζίστορ. Τα τρανζίστορ είναι πιο υψήσυχνα και τα καταφέρνουν καλύτερα. 
Για αρχή, κάνε μία απλή και προκαταρκτική μέτρηση, όπως παλαιά είχα κάνει και εγώ. Σκοπός αυτής της μέτρησης είναι να μετρηθεί η χωρητικότητα της ανόδου, αλλά και η συχνότητα των παλμών μεμονωμένων ηλεκτρονίων που δημιουργεί η θερμιονική εκπομπή της φωτοκαθόδου. 
1. Αφαίρεσε τον άχρηστο ενισχυτή και οδήγα το συρματάκι της ανόδου (μήκους, το πολύ 5 cm) σε μία αντίσταση 1 ΜΩ. Το άλλο άκρο της αντίστασης κόλλησέ το στη Γη. Την αντίσταση αυτή θα την αποκαλούμε ανοδική.
2. Το προμπ του παλμογράφου, στη θέση 1:10, τσιμπημένο στην ανοδική αντίσταση.
3. Δίχως τον κρύσταλλο και τη φακή, εφήρμοσε την υψηλή τάση, -960 V, κα κάνε την καταγραφή των αρνητικών παλμών που δημιουργούν τα μεμονωμένα ηλεκτρόνια που εξέρχονται από τη φωτοκάθοδο θερμιονικά. 
4. Θα βλέπεις αρνητικούς παλμούς με απότομα μέτωπα, με μέσο «ύψος» περίπου 20 mV, αλλά και με φθίνουσα εκθετικά ουρά, με σταθερά χρόνου τ=RC, όπου R = 1ΜΩ και C είναι η συνολική χωρητικότητα της ανόδου, δηλαδή η Ca. Η μέτρηση αυτή επιτρέπει να εκτιμηθεί η τιμή της Ca, αν θεωρήσουμε ότι το προμπ συμβάλει με 10 pF. 
5. Κάνε αυτήν τη καταγραφή με σάρωση 4 μs/div και 4 ms/div. 
6. Ενδιαφέρον έχει και μία καταγραφή δίχως την υψηλή τάση, προκειμένου να ελέγξεις (ηλεκτρικά) το γύρω περιβάλλον, δηλαδή να ελέγξεις και να καταγράψεις το είδος των παλμών που σου μπάζει το γύρω περιβάλλον.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (24-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

Καλημέρα Βασίλη, 

  Έχω θέληση και δύναμη να συνεχίσω,  δεν πειράζει για το λάθος κύκλωμα. Εγω ελπίζω να μην σε ζαλίζω και ευχαριστώ για ότι κάνεις και προσπαθείς και θέλεις να συνεχίσεις να με βοηθήσεις να ολοκληρώσουμε το έργο αυτό. Να ξερεις εγώ δεν τα παρατάω!

Δύο θέματα θέλω να θίξω.

Σίγουρα πρέπει να μετρηθεί αυτήν η παρασιτική χωρητικότητα και να εκτιμηθεί το σήμα εν τι γένεσή του. Μαθαίνω πολλά να ξέρεις και αυτό είναι σίγουρα ένα κέρδος ( για να μιλήσουμε με ηλεκτρονικούς όρους!) από μέρους σου.

1. Να ψάξω να βρω μήπως υπαρχει κάτι έτοιμο σε καλη τιμη , αν και δεν νομίζω, στην αγορά με πληροφορίες που χρριαζεσαι?

Πάντως θα θελα πολύ να κάνω κάτι διότι δεν μου αρέσει η έτοιμη "τροφή " δεδομένου του ότι θέλω και να ξέρω τι γίνεται σε όλο το κύκλωμα. 

Το μόνο που με δυσκολεύει είναι το ότι θα πρέπει να προσέχω να μην καεί ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστης διότι το 3cm καλώδιο είναι απαγορευτική τιμή με δεδομένο την κατασκευή . Αλλά και αυτός ο προμπ τόσα μέτρα προβοσκιδα έχει δεν έχει απωλεια το σήμα μετά το τσιμπιδάκι στην άκρη του ως την πλακέτα του παλμογράφου? 

2. Επίσης είχα ανεβάσει ένα σχήμα με προενισχυτη- ενισχυτή σήματος με 3 τρανζίστορ και συνέχεια κυκλώματος που δεν μας ενδιαφέρει τώρα, που ήταν από τέτοια κατασκευή ολοιδια στρατ ιωτικού υλ ικού  και ειπες ειναι ενδιαφέρουσα.  Θα θελες να το πειραματιστούμε? Αν και έκανα 2 πλακέτες και δεν είχα μπορέσει  να το λειτουργήσω. Αλλά με σένα θα κελαηδισει  σίγουρα!

3. Μήπως έχεις κανένα έτοιμο με τρανζίστορ ενισχυτή???

----------


## nio-4-

καλησπερα Βασιλη,

  ανεβαζω τις μετρησεις με την ανοδικη αντισταση 1ΜΩ χωρις ταση καθολου! και χ10 ο προμπ

https://ibb.co/dPVkjSt
https://ibb.co/tPn4HCr
http://https://ibb.co/gt2rr4x

μαλλον κατι ειχε παει στραβα και ειχα τις προηγουμμενες μετρησεις  τωρα χωρις ταση εχω τις παρακατω και μου φαινονται ποιο λογικες ίσως η  γείωση δεν πατουσε καλα

https://ibb.co/5WnpqW3
https://ibb.co/64fmFQg
https://ibb.co/5YMQ0M5
https://ibb.co/m4g4vhF
https://ibb.co/R6Z7nKK
https://ibb.co/4s39HZ6

και οι παρακατω με υψηλη ταση -960v, προμπ χ10 και καλωδιο ανοδου πολυκλονο 3cm  (αν υπολογισουμε κσι το πιν της βασης και τοπιν που ειχα κολλησει ως προεκταση ειναι περιπου 5cm χωρις να το εχω μετρησει ακριβως ) 


https://ibb.co/VNrdR9F
https://ibb.co/fHgdLzY
https://ibb.co/kG7HqTQ
https://ibb.co/Vt7zQDs
https://ibb.co/Jy2QYmp
https://ibb.co/jZ0XYKM
https://ibb.co/5kXgWk9
https://ibb.co/z6bW7Cs
https://ibb.co/Bjm12R5
https://ibb.co/0FjWYQm
https://ibb.co/cx6WXtS
https://ibb.co/jhLNZnG

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
1. Έτοιμο σχέδιο δεν έχω. Θα σχεδιάσουμε νέο. 
2. Από τη δεύτερη καταγραφή προκύπτει, ότι συνολικά, Ca = 20-24 pF.
3. Κάνε και μία μέτρηση με τη «φακή», σε απόσταση 20 εκατοστών από τον κρύσταλλο. Το προμπ, σε θέση 1:10. Ευαισθησία: 1V/div. Σάρωση:20 μs/div.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (25-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> 1. Έτοιμο σχέδιο δεν έχω. Θα σχεδιάσουμε νέο. 
> 2. Από τη δεύτερη καταγραφή προκύπτει, ότι συνολικά, Ca = 20-24 pF.
> 3. Κάνε και μία μέτρηση με τη «φακή», σε απόσταση 20 εκατοστών από τον κρύσταλλο. Το προμπ, σε θέση 1:10. Ευαισθησία: 1V/div. Σάρωση:20 μs/div.
> Βασίλειος.



καλημερα Βασιλη,

επιτελους την βρήκαμε την ευλογημενη , 20-24pF (ποσα nA ειναι τελικα?), Δοξα Σοι ο Θεος!!!

  ετοιμες οι μετρησεις και αυτες με υψηλη τάση -960v με κρυσταλλο και φακη.
παντως αν δεν επέλεγα "single"  pulse και το ειχα στο "auto" ακομα θα περιμενα να δω παλμους στο 1v/Div χαχα , μεγαλη δουλεια κανει το single pulse.

περιπου 20uS ειναι η πτωση της ουρας στο 30% του υψους του δηλαδη 20uS χρειαζεται για να χασει το 70% του υψους του , υπολογιζω σωστα? αυτο σε τι μας χρειαζεται?


https://ibb.co/crm0660
https://ibb.co/26CrC7m
https://ibb.co/RcwPktb
https://ibb.co/YpYSWHB
https://ibb.co/k0W5hRy
https://ibb.co/yNn0HCD
https://ibb.co/d4WTk6F
https://ibb.co/GW1GPmm
https://ibb.co/nz507qK
https://ibb.co/TB4gkdt
https://ibb.co/qFBf6BZ

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 

Συγχαρητήρια!!! Επιτέλους παλμοί, όπως περίμενα να τους δω στην ανάλυση του μεγάλου ποστ 358, σελ 36. Μάθε το περιεχόμενο αυτού του ποστ καλά, καθότι είναι το θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο της προσπάθειας που κάνεις. 
Ωραίος είναι ο τελευταίος παλμός των καταγραφών. Από τον παλμό αυτό προκύπτει ότι η ουρά του φθίνει με σταθερά χρόνου 28-30  μs. Αυτήν τη μέτρηση θέλαμε! Προκύπτει έτσι ότι Ca = 18-20 pF, αν υποθέσουμε ότι το προμπ συμβάλει με 10 pF. Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι. Επιτέλους μέτρηση μεγάλης πρακτικής και θεωρητικής σημασίας, καθότι από την Ca εξαρτάται το «ύψος» των παλμών, το σχήμα της κορυφής και η διάρκεια της ουράς.
Προκύπτει επίσης ότι οι υποθέσεις που έγιναν στο ποστ 358, δεν απέχουν πολύ από την πραγματικότητα:
1. Ca = 16 pF
2. Απόδοση του κρυστάλλου, 52000 φωτόνια ανά 1 MeV των ακτινών Χ.
3. Απώλεια 2/3 των φωτονίων μέσα στον κρύσταλλο.
4. Απόδοση της φωτοκαθόδου, 0,164 ηλεκτρόνια ανά 1 φωτόνιο.
5. Πολλαπλασιασμός των ηλεκτρονίων, 2x106 φορές.
6. Μέσο ύψος των παλμών μεμονωμένων ηλεκτρονίων, 20 mV. 
7. Χρόνος ανόδου του παλμού, 3 μs.
8. Σταθερά χρόνου της ουράς, 20 μs.
Να συμπληρώσω ακόμη ότι το σχήμα της κορυφής του παλμού, είναι αυτό που θέλουμε, προκειμένου να διευκολυνθεί η ανάλυσή του στον window comπorator. Μένει να μειωθεί η «κατσαράδα» του παλμού, που την προκαλούν οι παλμοί των μεμονωμένων ηλεκτρονίων. Θα γίνει και αυτό. Δύναται να μειωθεί 7 φορές, με ένα βαθυπερατό φίλτρο. Αλλά αυτά - στον ενισχυτή.    

_Κάνε ακόμη μία μέτρηση_, αλλά όχι σε single pulse, καθώς τον παλμό τον έχουμε και γνωρίζουμε το σχήμα του. 
Σε σάρωση 10-20 ms/div, ο παλμοί των ακτινών Χ θα εκφυλιστούν σε στενά αρνητικά «καρφιά», αλλά θα βλέπουμε μεγάλο τους αριθμό. Κάνε τη μέτρηση με σάρωση 10-20 ms/div, προκειμένου να μετρηθεί το μέσο «ύψος» των αρνητικών «καρφιών» στην καταγραφή.   

Μία ερώτηση. Καθώς το προμπ είναι στη θέση 1:10 - όταν στην καταγραφή βλέπουμε έναν παλμό με ύψος 0,6 βολτ, σημαίνει αυτό ότι το πραγματικό ύψος του παλμού είναι 6 βολτ; Με άλλα λόγια, «γνωρίζει» ο παλμογράφος σε ποια θέση είναι το προμπ;

Υ.Γ. Προσπάθησε να αποκτήσεις 3 τρανζίστορ BC 546. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (25-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια!!! Επιτέλους παλμοί, όπως περίμενα να τους δω στην ανάλυση του μεγάλου ποστ 358, σελ 36. Μάθε το περιεχόμενο αυτού του ποστ καλά, καθότι είναι το θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο της προσπάθειας που κάνεις. 
> Ωραίος είναι ο τελευταίος παλμός των καταγραφών. Από τον παλμό αυτό προκύπτει ότι η ουρά του φθίνει με σταθερά χρόνου 28-30  μs. Αυτήν τη μέτρηση θέλαμε! Προκύπτει έτσι ότι Ca = 18-20 pF, αν υποθέσουμε ότι το προμπ συμβάλει με 10 pF. Συγχαρητήρια και πάλι. Επιτέλους μέτρηση μεγάλης πρακτικής και θεωρητικής σημασίας, καθότι από την Ca εξαρτάται το «ύψος» των παλμών, το σχήμα της κορυφής και η διάρκεια της ουράς.
> Προκύπτει επίσης ότι οι υποθέσεις που έγιναν στο ποστ 358, δεν απέχουν πολύ από την πραγματικότητα:
> 1. Ca = 16 pF
> 2. Απόδοση του κρυστάλλου, 52000 φωτόνια ανά 1 MeV των ακτινών Χ.
> 3. Απώλεια 2/3 των φωτονίων μέσα στον κρύσταλλο.
> 4. Απόδοση της φωτοκαθόδου, 0,164 ηλεκτρόνια ανά 1 φωτόνιο.
> ...



 Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

  Συγχαρητήρια σε σένα αξίζουν! Τόση ανάλυση δεν την περίμενα, εισαι πολυ κατατοπιστικός .  Ευτυχώς που σου ανοίγει δρόμο .

Ναι γνωρίζει ο παλμογράφος γιατί το επιλέγω και στο μενού του παλμογραφου αν και να σου πω μόνο το κουμπί στον προμπ να αλλάξω (το είχα δοκιμάσει σε προηγούμενες μετρήσεις) κατευθείαν αντιλαμβάνεται την διαφορά Και αλλάζει ύψους (πλάτος που το λέτε). Αρα συμπεραίνουμε ότι θέλει μια ενίσχυση επί 2 , διπλασιασμό μόνο,  πλάκα θα έχει και εμείς λέγαμε 12 και 24 βολτ.

Εχω αυτά τα τρανζίστορ εν περισσό! Και αλλά καλύτερα 2Ν4001 κ.τ.λ


ανεβαζω και τις φωτο αλλα θα περίμενα περισσότερους παλμους , μια προσοχη επισης  στις μοναδες ανα  Div . εχω και μερικες με προμπ στο επι 1 (4 περιπου , διακρινονται απο τις αλλες απο την γραμμη που ειναι ποιο έντονη λογο παρασιτικής χωρητηκοτητας αυξημενης  ελπιζω να το διατυπωνω σωστα) και οι τελευταίες με την φακη στα 2 cm αποσταση απο τον κρυσταλλο για να βγαλει πολλούς παλμους στην καθε οθόνη

https://ibb.co/71fYdWN
https://ibb.co/WvgK0Pj
https://ibb.co/r0Pw3cm
https://ibb.co/SfPn5hC
https://ibb.co/Yt2M3Bg
https://ibb.co/gtjvqS4
https://ibb.co/7zb8PyV
https://ibb.co/b5jgX13
https://ibb.co/WPYCqZR
https://ibb.co/vvYcFJb
https://ibb.co/G73VRVP
https://ibb.co/ZBydndQ
https://ibb.co/fQDzB0v
https://ibb.co/zQt4qvW
https://ibb.co/HpVsM7j
https://ibb.co/mRSDYXb
https://ibb.co/cX4CB16
https://ibb.co/xqqT7Mm
https://ibb.co/8gW29Js
https://ibb.co/D1qMY55
https://ibb.co/Jz5r7yn

----------


## nio-4-

Ελπίζω να είναι αναμενόμενες μετρήσεις και να μην σε παιδευουν

----------


## nio-4-

καλησπερα Βασίλη,

   μολις τωρα ξανα πηρα μετρησεις με την πηγη στα 20cm απο τον κρυσταλλο , με -960v υψηλη τάση και ο προμπτ τσιμπαει την ανοδικη αντίσταση 1ΜΩ στα ακρα του, ελπιζω να μην εχει διαφορες με τις προηγουμενες

https://ibb.co/6s2xrDR
https://ibb.co/sF88Bkw
https://ibb.co/Tm0BTLN
https://ibb.co/9VfqF96
https://ibb.co/60BRmv5
https://ibb.co/q14wWJm
https://ibb.co/9rLNQZc
https://ibb.co/Mh8HcKJ
https://ibb.co/8ccVsrQ
https://ibb.co/Br5Tq7B
https://ibb.co/1L5RJFr
https://ibb.co/qgb878h
https://ibb.co/cvTKf9L
https://ibb.co/z4TZb9V
https://ibb.co/Yyzj8n7
https://ibb.co/J2sByXb
https://ibb.co/C2XQzfH

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα.
*1.* Συναρμολόγησε το ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα του ενισχυτή παλμών, που επισυνάπτω στο Σχηματικό.
*2.* Τα πρώτα δύο τρανζίστορ λειτουργούν ως ακόλουθοι τάσης. Η ενίσχυση των παλμών, κατά τάση, γίνεται στο τρίτο, όπου η ενίσχυση είναι 10. Στην έξοδο, η πολικότητα των παλμών είναι θετική. 
Το τελευταίο τρανζίστορ, το BC 337, και αυτό λειτουργεί ως ακόλουθος τάσης. Στην έξοδο, το προμπ μπορείς να το έχεις και στη θέση 1:1.
Τα ζεύγη 1κΩ και 1 nF λειτουργούν ως βαθυπερατά φίλτρα, προκειμένου να αποκόψουν τους παλμούς των μεμονωμένων ηλεκτρονίων. 
Ο πυκνωτής 2 μF να μην είναι με πολικότητα. Υπάρχουν στην αγορά. Είναι κάτι κόκκινα τουβλάκια, που αντέχουν 100V.
*3.* Στις καταγραφές διακρίνεται η παρουσία των 50 Hz, που επάγονται από το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ. Από τα 50 Hz απαλλάσσεσαι με θωράκιση του κυκλώματος. 

Υ.Γ. Τα 2 μF, κάνε τα 2,2 μF.
Βασίλειος.   
G3.png

----------

nio-4- (29-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα.
> *1.* Συναρμολόγησε το ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα του ενισχυτή παλμών, που επισυνάπτω στο Σχηματικό.
> *2.* Τα πρώτα δύο τρανζίστορ λειτουργούν ως ακόλουθοι τάσης. Η ενίσχυση των παλμών, κατά τάση, γίνεται στο τρίτο, όπου η ενίσχυση είναι 10. Στην έξοδο, η πολικότητα των παλμών είναι θετική. 
> Το τελευταίο τρανζίστορ, το BC 337, και αυτό λειτουργεί ως ακόλουθος τάσης. Στην έξοδο, το προμπ μπορείς να το έχεις και στη θέση 1:1.
> Τα ζεύγη 1κΩ και 1 nF λειτουργούν ως βαθυπερατά φίλτρα, προκειμένου να αποκόψουν τους παλμούς των μεμονωμένων ηλεκτρονίων. 
> Ο πυκνωτής 2 μF να μην είναι με πολικότητα. Υπάρχουν στην αγορά. Είναι κάτι κόκκινα τουβλάκια, που αντέχουν 100V.
> *3.* Στις καταγραφές διακρίνεται η παρουσία των 50 Hz, που επάγονται από το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ. Από τα 50 Hz απαλλάσσεσαι με θωράκιση του κυκλώματος. 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Τα 2 μF, κάνε τα 2,2 μF.
> ...



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

   2. Το δεύτερο τρανζίστορ δεν έχει τύπου, μάλλον ξέχασες να σημειώσεις... είναι ίδιο με τα άλλα δύο?  BC546 ?

3. Λογικά δεν θα εχω τέτοιο πρόβλημα γιατί τροφοδοτώ το κύκλωμα από μπαταρίες.

Πώς γίνεται αυτό? Μήπως από τον ίδιο τον παλμογράφο? Μόνο αυτός τροφοδοτείται από το δίκτυο  της ΔΕΗ

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
*1*.Το πρώτο, δεύτερο και τρίτο τρανζίστορ είναι τύπου BC 546.
*2.* Τα 50 Hz επάγονται στην αντίσταση και στα καλώδια (σύρματα) της αντίστασης, όταν δεν είναι προστατευμένα (θωρακισμένα).
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (29-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
> *1*.Το πρώτο, δεύτερο και τρίτο τρανζίστορ είναι τύπου BC 546.
> *2.* Τα 50 Hz επάγονται στην αντίσταση και στα καλώδια (σύρματα) της αντίστασης, όταν δεν είναι προστατευμένα (θωρακισμένα).
> Βασίλειος.




Βασίλη,


2. την θωράκιση την εχω! αστο επανω μου  :Smile:  εν ευθέτω χρόνω βεβαια !

   1,ολα τα τρανζιστορ ειναι τυπου PNP ? βλεπω οτι τα BC546 τα συμβολίζεις στο σχημα με αναποδο βελακι τον εκπομπο 

https://components101.com/transistor...npn-transistor

----------


## VaselPi

_ολα τα τρανζιστορ ειναι τυπου PNP ? βλεπω οτι τα BC546 τα συμβολίζεις στο σχημα με αναποδο βελακι τον εκπομπο_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
Για το τρανζίστορ BC 546-σημείωσε λάθος. Πράγματι, είναι τύπου NPN. Τα δούλεψα πολύ αυτά τα τρανζίστορ και μου κόλλησε. 
Στο κύκλωμά σου πρέπει να έχεις τρανζίστορ τύπου PNP, της κατηγορίας low noise high gain, για παράδειγμα, τα τρανζίστορ BC 556 ή BC 557.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (29-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
> *1*.Το πρώτο, δεύτερο και τρίτο τρανζίστορ είναι τύπου BC 546.
> *2.* Τα 50 Hz επάγονται στην αντίσταση και στα καλώδια (σύρματα) της αντίστασης, όταν δεν είναι προστατευμένα (θωρακισμένα).
> Βασίλειος.




το κυκλωμα ειναι ετοιμο στην διάτρητη πλακετα μενει μονο να κανω κολλησεις στις  ενωσεις .

1. εχουμε ακομη τον περιορισμο των 3-5cm στο καλωδιο εξοδου της πλακετας?

2. τι μετρησεις πρεπει να κανω? φανταζομαι με πηγη στα 20cm

----------


## nio-4-

> _ολα τα τρανζιστορ ειναι τυπου PNP ? βλεπω οτι τα BC546 τα συμβολίζεις στο σχημα με αναποδο βελακι τον εκπομπο_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4*
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
> Για το τρανζίστορ BC 546-σημείωσε λάθος. Πράγματι, είναι τύπου NPN. Τα δούλεψα πολύ αυτά τα τρανζίστορ και μου κόλλησε. 
> Στο κύκλωμά σου πρέπει να έχεις τρανζίστορ τύπου PNP, της κατηγορίας low noise high gain, για παράδειγμα, τα τρανζίστορ BC 556 ή BC 557.
> Βασίλειος.




Βασίλη,

οκ

----------


## VaselPi

_το κυκλωμα ειναι ετοιμο στην διάτρητη πλακετα μενει μονο να κανω κολλησεις στις ενωσεις ._
_1. εχουμε ακομη τον περιορισμο των 3-5cm στο καλωδιο εξοδου της πλακετας?
2. τι μετρησεις πρεπει να κανω? φανταζομαι με πηγη στα 20cm_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4*

*1.* Τι τύπου είναι τα PNP τρανζίστορ που έβαλες στο κύκλωμα;
*2.* Κανένας περιορισμός στο καλώδιο εξόδου. Μπορεί να είναι και με μπλεντάζ. Ο ακόλουθος τα καταφέρνει ακόμη και σε μήκος 1 μέτρου. 
*3.* Κάνε μία καταγραφή με σάρωση 4 μs/div, για να δούμε το σχήμα του παλμού, αλλά και μία καταγραφή με σάρωση 80 ms/div, για να δούμε τα ύψη (μέσο ύψος) στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή. Το πρόμπ να το έχεις στη θέση 1:1. Η φακή-σε απόσταση 20 εκατοστών από τον κρύσταλλο, ενώ η υψηλή τάση, στα -960 V.

Υ.Γ. Από την ουρά του παλμού, θα υπολογίσουμε την παρασιτική χωρητικότητα της ανόδου, δίχως την εμπλοκή της χωρητικότητας του προμπ.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (01-11-19)

----------


## nio-4-

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4*

*1.* Τι τύπου είναι τα PNP τρανζίστορ που έβαλες στο κύκλωμα;

Υ.Γ. Από την ουρά του παλμού, θα υπολογίσουμε την παρασιτική χωρητικότητα της ανόδου, δίχως την εμπλοκή της χωρητικότητας του προμπ.
Βασίλειος.[/QUOTE]

Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

1. Είναι αυτά που έχεις στο σχήμα,  NPN.
Προμηθεύτηκα BC 557 PNP τρανζίστορ  και σε λίγη ώρα θα αλλάξω τα 3

----------


## nio-4-

Έτοιμη Βασίλη!

  Αλλά δεν πρόλαβα να κανω μετρήσεις. Μόλις επιστρέφω στο σπίτι θα σου εχω νεα

----------


## nio-4-

καλημερα Βασίλη,


  μολις συναρμολογησα και τροφοδοτησα το κυκλωμα , πηρα μετρησεις οπως μου ειπες και σου ανεβαζω φωτο . προσοχη παλι στις μοναδες ανα Div

https://ibb.co/7XyN6Zr
https://ibb.co/mFZKS7g
https://ibb.co/SJjNvJ6
https://ibb.co/gb0xWfM
https://ibb.co/c3HwpqW
https://ibb.co/DprpPnQ
https://ibb.co/6vt59g0
https://ibb.co/YLtS0j6
https://ibb.co/87g1WKf
https://ibb.co/vXWPX2M
https://ibb.co/Gd3LYW4
https://ibb.co/vjLktNc
https://ibb.co/5GW7L9L
https://ibb.co/sFCcnVh
https://ibb.co/hCVfJTn
https://ibb.co/23kYzSy
https://ibb.co/JnGGbH5
https://ibb.co/kcCM9Bz
https://ibb.co/Tm2xWGb
https://ibb.co/M7NjcdS
https://ibb.co/9nhjKM2
https://ibb.co/G0NMFDY
https://ibb.co/XjJChVy
https://ibb.co/NFGs34b
https://ibb.co/XbmkDsk
https://ibb.co/G0xHYGS

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα.
*1.* Τα αποτελέσματα των μετρήσεων είναι:
Χρόνος ανόδου του παλμού: 10 μs
Σταθερά χρόνου της «ουράς»: 22-24 μs
Οι μεγαλύτεροι σε ύψος παλμοί: 6,2 V.

*2.* Συνεχίζω να μην καταλαβαίνω τον παλμογράφο σου. Ας δούμε την τέταρτη καταγραφή, από κάτω. Εγώ βλέπω έναν παλμό 30V, ενώ στις μετρήσεις της δεξιάς στήλης αναφέρεται 3,8 V. Στους χρόνους: εγώ βλέπω χρόνο ανόδου 10 μs, ενώ στις μετρήσεις αναφέρεται η τιμή 5,1 μs. Πως γίνεται να παράγεται παλμός των 30 βολτ, σε ενισχυτή που τροφοδοτείται με 24 βολτ; Τι σημαίνει η αναγραφή 5.00V, κάτω αριστερά; Σε ποια κατάσταση είναι το πρόμπ του παλμογράφου;

*3.* Ο συντελεστής ενίσχυσης του ενισχυτή είναι ικανοποιητικός. Έχει περιθώρια να διπλασιαστεί, αλλά αυτό θα το δούμε αργότερα. 

*4.* Το φιλτράρισμα των παλμών μεμονωμένων ηλεκτρονίων - επίσης καλό.

*5.* Κακή είναι η εικόνα του θορύβου. 
Από κάπου σου μπάζει ένα παλμικό ηλεκτρικό σήμα, με απότομα μέτωπα, 0,1 V και διάρκεια παλμών 5 μs (βλέπε τη δέκατη καταγραφή, από κάτω). Πρέπει να μειωθεί 10 φορές. 
Πιθανότερα, το σήμα αυτό να επάγεται από το καλώδιο της υψηλής τάσης. Για να ελέγξεις αυτήν την υποψία, κάνε 2 καταγραφές δίχως τον κρύσταλλο. Η πρώτη καταγραφή - με την υψηλή τάση. Η δεύτερη - δίχως τροφοδοσία της πηγής υψηλής τάσης. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (31-10-19)

----------


## nio-4-

Καλημέρα Βασίλη, 

2. Την ρύθμιση του παλμογραφου ξέχασα να αλλάξω σε χ1 και μάλλον είναι χ10 οπότε αυξάνει την κυματομορφη,  θα το ελέγξω. 

5. Μάλλον επειδή από την ίδια τρύπα βγαίνει κολλητα και το καλώδιο του σήματος με την υψηλή πιασμένα μεταξύ τους

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα.
> 
> 
> *2.* Συνεχίζω να μην καταλαβαίνω τον παλμογράφο σου. Ας δούμε την τέταρτη καταγραφή, από κάτω. Εγώ βλέπω έναν παλμό 30V, ενώ στις μετρήσεις της δεξιάς στήλης αναφέρεται 3,8 V. Στους χρόνους: εγώ βλέπω χρόνο ανόδου 10 μs, ενώ στις μετρήσεις αναφέρεται η τιμή 5,1 μs. Πως γίνεται να παράγεται παλμός των 30 βολτ, σε ενισχυτή που τροφοδοτείται με 24 βολτ; Τι σημαίνει η αναγραφή 5.00V, κάτω αριστερά; Σε ποια κατάσταση είναι το πρόμπ του παλμογράφου;
> 
> *4.* Το φιλτράρισμα των παλμών μεμονωμένων ηλεκτρονίων - επίσης καλό.
> 
> *5.* Κακή είναι η εικόνα του θορύβου. 
> Από κάπου σου μπάζει ένα παλμικό ηλεκτρικό σήμα, με απότομα μέτωπα, 0,1 V και διάρκεια παλμών 5 μs (βλέπε τη δέκατη καταγραφή, από κάτω). Πρέπει να μειωθεί 10 φορές. 
> ...



Καλημερα Βασίλη,

   μαλλον θα πρεπει να υπολογισεις εκ νεου τις τιμες διοτι κάνοντας την ρύθμιση και στο μενου του παλμογράφου απο Χ10 στο Χ1  , οτι λαμβάνει ο  ακροδεκτης δηλαδη, απ' οτι βλεπω στις νεες μετρησεις ΠΟΤΕ δεν ανέβηκε οποιοσδηποτε παλμος πανω απο τα 5v και οι ποιο μεγάλοι κυμαίνονται περι το ένα βολτ.

αυτοι οι μεμονωμένοι παλμοι οι μεγάλοι είναι απο την πηγή ?? οι άλλοι οι μικροι και πολλοί παλμοι των mv τι είναι?

1. οποτε μαλλον θα χρειαστει μεγαλύτερη ενισχυση 

2. αυτην την παρατήρηση ηθελα να την κανω και εγω γιαυτο ειχα βγαλει και ανεβασα φωτο με τον τεράστιο παλμο των 32v .


4 - 5. ελπιζω και νομιζω τα πριόνια να ειναι ασυμαντα , βλεπω απο τα 20mv/div και κατω εμφανιζονται ,φανταζομαι να μην ειναι πρόβλημα.

οι 5 τελευταιες φωτο είναι με την πηγη στα 3cm περιπου απο τον κρυσταλλο και αυτο γιατι δεν βγάζει πολλους παλμους στα 20cm ετσι ωστε να υπολογίσεις το μέσο ύψος παλμών , ελπιζω να επραξα σωστα!

πιστευω να θέλουμε μονο μια χ10 ενισχυση επιπλεον , και μετα παμε στον διακριτή παλμών??  :Smile: 


https://ibb.co/hygzZQW
https://ibb.co/gT3Wsz0
https://ibb.co/VtYwZ8s
https://ibb.co/VMy1xwT
https://ibb.co/WgFkFx6
https://ibb.co/Trqw3Bj
https://ibb.co/grfdjS4
https://ibb.co/pLGGgnk
https://ibb.co/4NFKrTH
https://ibb.co/Jc4JJ7D
https://ibb.co/1ZVMxft
https://ibb.co/M6X7hKp
https://ibb.co/LYHjgt7
https://ibb.co/fMRtcRf
https://ibb.co/n0cPGXj
https://ibb.co/4gwCt89
https://ibb.co/DQRfVYd

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα.
Πριν γίνει οτιδήποτε - πρέπει πρώτα να βγουν από τη μέση τα «πριόνια», όπως τα αποκαλείς. Τα μέτωπά τους είναι 16 mV, που είναι πολλά σε σύγκριση με τα 100 - 300 mV των παλμών της «φακής», δηλαδή θα επηρεάζουν τη λειτουργία του window comparator, που έχει παράθυρο 10 % το ύψος των παλμών. 
Η επιπλέον δεκαπλάσια ενίσχυση που προτείνεις - θα ενισχύσει και την παρεμβολή. Σε αυτή τη φάση, προέχει να μειωθεί η παρεμβολή, το λιγότερο, 10 φορές. Για το σκοπό αυτό, κάνε τις μετρήσεις που σου πρότεινα στο προηγούμενο ποστ, καθότι υποψιάζομαι ότι έχεις παλμική παρεμβολή από την υψηλή τάση. Μάλλον, η πηγή της υψηλής τάσης λειτουργεί με ηλεκτρονικά κλειδιά σε συχνότητα 100 kHz. Ας βεβαιωθούμε πρώτα ότι η παρεμβολή αυτή είναι όντως από την υψηλή τάση και, στη συνέχει, θα εξετάσουμε (δούμε) τους τρόπους αντιμετώπισής της. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (01-11-19)

----------


## nio-4-

καλησπερα Βασίλη,

μολις εκανα τις μετρησεις και φαινεται οτι με τροφοδοσια υψηλής τασης έχουμε την ιδια μορφη-παρουσια θορυβου  οπως ανωτέρω και εχουμε μια αλλαγη αλλα με μπερδευει , παλι δυστυχως προβληματικη μορφη κυματομορφης με θορυβο  και* μονο χωρις τροφοδοσια υψηλης τασης ανεβαζω εδω φωτογραφιες .* Να σημειωσω *οτι αποσυνδεσα το καλωδιο εξόδου της υψηλής τασης οχι την τροφοδοσια του module


*https://ibb.co/7QcJsg5
https://ibb.co/6mtjScb
https://ibb.co/1bYTSDZ
https://ibb.co/n03BNyD
https://ibb.co/yVg26p0
https://ibb.co/sQr159b

----------


## nio-4-

επισης,

   ανεβαζω μια φωτο τωρα με όλα συνδεδεμενα ΑΛΛΑ αποσυνδεση τροφοδοσιας, στο Module υψηλης τασης , της τάσης των 12v και ειδου τα αποτελεσματα που μαλλον δείχνουν και επιβεβαιαωνουν την αποψη σου. Ο θορυβος πλεων ειναι της ταξης των 2mv το πολυ . 


https://ibb.co/g6BRF1b

Μήπως παράγει θόρυβο το πακετάκι που έκανα με την ρύθμιση τάσης 0-5v και των 12ν με τους δύο LM ;;

----------


## nio-4-

....σκέφτομαι,  να δώσω από μια μπαταρία 12v ταση και με ένα ποντεσιομετρο τα ρυθμιζόμενα 0-5v στην γεννήτρια υψηλής τάσης να δούμε αν έχουμε διάφορα,  μειωθεί ο θόρυβος? (Αν θυμάμαι καλά,  Παλιά σε αρχικά μήνυματα είχαμε αναφερθεί στον θόρυβο που εισάγουν οι γραμμικό ενισχυτές LM )

----------


## VaselPi

_Μήπως παράγει θόρυβο το πακετάκι που έκανα με την ρύθμιση τάσης 0-5v και των 12ν με τους δύο LM ;;_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
Όχι. Δεν φταίει το πακετάκι. Ο θόρυβος της υψηλής τάσης είναι η κοινή πριονωτή τάση (ripple) ανόρθωσης της εναλλασσόμενης τάσης. Υπάρχει πάντα και παντού, όπου η d.c. τάση παράγεται από την εναλλασσόμενη. 
Τι κάνουμε; Απλώς, την υψηλή τάση, με το «πριόνι», τη φιλτράρομε με ένα βαθυπερατό φίλτρο RC. Εδώ θα πρέπει να θυσιάσεις ένα μικρό μέρος της υψηλής τάσης. 
Όσο θυμάμαι, ο διαιρέτης τάσης καταναλώνει 180 μΑ. Έστω ότι στην R, τα 180 μΑ δημιουργούν πτώση τάσης 40 V. Τότε η τιμή της R πρέπει να είναι 40V/180μΑ = 220 κΩ. Ο πυκνωτής πρέπει να αντέχει τα 3000 V. Έτσι, για C βάλε τον πυκνωτή 6800 pF. Με τις τιμές αυτές, το ripple της υψηλής τάσης αναμένεται να μειωθεί (περίπου) RC/T = 1,5ms/10μs = 150 (!) φορές. Αλλά τώρα για να έχεις τα -960 V στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, η πηγή υψηλής τάσης πρέπει να παράγει -1000 V. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (03-11-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _Μήπως παράγει θόρυβο το πακετάκι που έκανα με την ρύθμιση τάσης 0-5v και των 12ν με τους δύο LM ;;_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio**4*
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> Όχι. Δεν φταίει το πακετάκι. Ο θόρυβος της υψηλής τάσης είναι η κοινή πριονωτή τάση (ripple) ανόρθωσης της εναλλασσόμενης τάσης. Υπάρχει πάντα και παντού, όπου η d.c. τάση παράγεται από την εναλλασσόμενη. 
> Τι κάνουμε; Απλώς, την υψηλή τάση, με το «πριόνι», τη φιλτράρομε με ένα βαθυπερατό φίλτρο RC. Εδώ θα πρέπει να θυσιάσεις ένα μικρό μέρος της υψηλής τάσης. 
> Όσο θυμάμαι, ο διαιρέτης τάσης καταναλώνει 180 μΑ. Έστω ότι στην R, τα 180 μΑ δημιουργούν πτώση τάσης 40 V. Τότε η τιμή της R πρέπει να είναι 40V/180μΑ = 220 κΩ. Ο πυκνωτής πρέπει να αντέχει τα 3000 V. Έτσι, για C βάλε τον πυκνωτή 6800 pF. Με τις τιμές αυτές, το ripple της υψηλής τάσης αναμένεται να μειωθεί (περίπου) RC/T = 1,5ms/10μs = 150 (!) φορές. Αλλά τώρα για να έχεις τα -960 V στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, η πηγή υψηλής τάσης πρέπει να παράγει -1000 V. 
> Βασίλειος.




κατι θυμαμαι Βασίλη,

  αυτο ηθελα να σου το πω, θυμαμαι που προσπαθουσαμε να το κανουμε στην αλλη πηγη παραγωγης υψηλης τασης αλλα δεν εβγαζε μεγαλυτερη ταση. Οποτε τωρα εδω δεν εχουμε θεμα . 

Τωρα εδω, εγω εχω κατι πυκνωτες θα τους συνδεσω παραλληλα και θα δω τι θα βγει....

θα βαλω εναν 103 /3KV

παραλληλα στ0 0 και Η.V (-960v)?

δεν εχουμε καλα αποτελεσματα, βαζοντας τον πυκνωτη εν σειρα στην εξοδο της υψηλης και παραλληλα την αντισταση ως προς την γη


   και τα πριονια συνεχιζονται !!!!!

στα 20mv εχω βαλει και τον κρυσταλλο. Εχω συνδεσει μια αντισταση 220KΩ στην υψηλη ταση και εναν πυκνωτη 103/3KV παραλληλα ,ως προς γη , πριν αλλα και μετα απο αυτην στην εξοδο της υψηλης.

τα εχω συνδεσει και αναποδα γενικα με ολους τους τροπους αλλα τιποτα!

----------


## VaselPi

_παραλληλα στ0 0 και Η.V (-960v)?_
_δεν εχουμε καλα αποτελεσματα, βαζοντας τον πυκνωτη εν σειρα στην εξοδο της υψηλης και παραλληλα την αντισταση ως προς την γη
και τα πριονια συνεχιζονται !!!!!
στα 20mv εχω βαλει και τον κρυσταλλο. Εχω συνδεσει μια αντισταση 220KΩ στην υψηλη ταση και εναν πυκνωτη 103/3KV παραλληλα ,ως προς γη , πριν αλλα και μετα απο αυτην στην εξοδο της υψηλης.
τα εχω συνδεσει και αναποδα γενικα με ολους τους τροπους αλλα τιποτα!_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio* *4*

Συναρμολόγησε το κύκλωμα, το σχηματικό του οποίου σου επισυνάπτω. 
Βασίλειος.
G4.png

----------

nio-4- (03-11-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _παραλληλα στ0 0 και Η.V (-960v)?_
> _δεν εχουμε καλα αποτελεσματα, βαζοντας τον πυκνωτη εν σειρα στην εξοδο της υψηλης και παραλληλα την αντισταση ως προς την γη
> και τα πριονια συνεχιζονται !!!!!
> στα 20mv εχω βαλει και τον κρυσταλλο. Εχω συνδεσει μια αντισταση 220KΩ στην υψηλη ταση και εναν πυκνωτη 103/3KV παραλληλα ,ως προς γη , πριν αλλα και μετα απο αυτην στην εξοδο της υψηλης.
> τα εχω συνδεσει και αναποδα γενικα με ολους τους τροπους αλλα τιποτα!_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio* *4*
> 
> Συναρμολόγησε το κύκλωμα, το σχηματικό του οποίου σου επισυνάπτω. 
> ...




Βασίλη αυτο εκανα μονο που ο πυκνωτης ειναι λιγο μεγαλυτερος , ειναι απο τους μπλε 103Μ/3KV . Πειραζει που βαζω μεγαλύτερο?

αν βαλω δυο εν σειρα θα παμε στα 5000PF

----------


## VaselPi

1. Δεν πειράζει που είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερος.
2. Ένας πυκνωτής - αρκεί.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (04-11-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> 1. Δεν πειράζει που είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερος.
> 2. Ένας πυκνωτής - αρκεί.
> Βασίλειος.




Βασίλη,

κατι αλλο συμβαινει, πριν συνδεσω την υψηλη ταση στο κυκλωμα παιρνω αυτην την κυματομορφη -τα πριονια συνεχεια , απουσια της υψηλης και φυσικα αφου την συνδεσω τα ιδια

τι συμβαινει??? παιζει κατι με τον ενισχυτη? καηκε κατι?

----------


## VaselPi

Όταν λες κύκλωμα, εννοείς στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή;
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Όταν λες κύκλωμα, εννοείς στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή;
> Βασίλειος.




ναι, μηπως καηκε καποιο ταρνζιστορ? βγαζει μια συγκεκριμενη κυματομορφη θορυβου συν τους παλμους που παιζουν αναλογα... θα βρω και θα σου ανεβασω εδω σαν ποια μοιαζει απο τις προηγουμενες μετρησεις που ειχα κανει



με αυτες μοιαζει, ειτε συνδεω υψηλη ταση ειτε οχι

https://ibb.co/WgFkFx6
https://ibb.co/Trqw3Bj
https://ibb.co/grfdjS4

----------


## VaselPi

Με τον παλμογράφο, δες πως είναι τα  24 βολτ.
Μήπως η πριονωτή αυτή τάση υπάρχει και στα 24 βολτ; 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (04-11-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Με τον παλμογράφο, δες πως είναι τα  24 βολτ.
> Μήπως η πριονωτή αυτή τάση υπάρχει και στα 24 βολτ; 
> Βασίλειος.




αρτια αφιχθησασα μολις τωρα απο τον θετικο πολο των μπαταριων -εν σειρα δυο 12v - ταση των 20v 
εκει συνδεω την ταση 24v της πλακετας

ειναι δυνατον να εχει κυματωσεις η συνεχης ταση?? 

https://ibb.co/F3fprBZ

----------


## VaselPi

1. Από τα 24 βολτ σου μπάζει αυτή η παρεμβολή. Σωστότερα, από τα 12 βολτ, με τα οποία τροφοδοτείς την πηγή υψηλής τάσης.  
2. Πως και με ποιον τρόπο τροφοδοτείς την πηγή υψηλής τάσης; Την απάντηση τη θέλω με Σχηματικό.
 Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (04-11-19)

----------


## nio-4-

ναι ναι ναι...και ακομα χειροτερη.... σου ανεβαζω εδω στην ιδια κλιμακα - 20mv -8us/Div τι μας προσφερει η ταση της τροφοδοσιας!!!

https://ibb.co/k5G3v6p

----------


## nio-4-

> 1. Από τα 24 βολτ σου μπάζει αυτή η παρεμβολή. Σωστότερα, από τα 12 βολτ, με τα οποία τροφοδοτείς την πηγή υψηλής τάσης.  
> 2. Πως και με ποιον τρόπο τροφοδοτείς την πηγή υψηλής τάσης;
> Βασίλειος.




το μονο που παρεμβαλεται ειναι μια αντισταση τουβλο 7W - 3,3Ω πριν το πλακετακι, μετα παει στους δυο LM και στο ποντρεσιομετρο οπως μου ειχες πει

https://ibb.co/4YMDmvC

----------


## VaselPi

Μέτρησε την πτώση τάσης στο τούβλο, όταν η πηγή παράγει 1000 βολτ.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (04-11-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Μέτρησε την πτώση τάσης στο τούβλο, όταν η πηγή παράγει 1000 βολτ.
> Βασίλειος.




η εξοδος απο το πλακετακι συνδεεται στο τουβλο και ειναι 11,96v και στην εξοδο της αντιστασης 11,79v τροφοδοσια των 12v του module εισοδου της υψηλης τασης

----------


## VaselPi

Τι είναι το πλακετάκι;
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (04-11-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Τι είναι το πλακετάκι;
> Βασίλειος.



ενας LM7812 και ενας LM7805 που εχει στην εξοδο του ενα ποντεσιομετρο , ανεβασα φωτο πριν δυο μηνυματα #462

αυτο

https://ibb.co/4YMDmvC

ελπιζω να διακρινεται

----------


## VaselPi

Επανέρχομαι στο κύριο θέμα: Πως τροφοδοτείται η πηγή υψηλής τάσης; Η σύνδεση με τα 12 βολτ γίνεται άμεσα, μέσω τούβλου ή με κάποιον άλλον τρόπο. Σε αυτή τη φάση, δεν ενδιαφέρουν τα LM.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

αυτην ειναι η εικονα της πηγης τασης δηλαδη των δυο εν σειρα μπαταριων μολυβδου που εχω για τροφοδοσια ολου του συστηματος


https://ibb.co/0rhDByD

αλλα πως γινεται μια συνεχης ταση να εχει τετοια σηματα?

----------


## nio-4-

> Επανέρχομαι στο κύριο θέμα: Πως τροφοδοτείται η πηγή υψηλής τάσης; Η σύνδεση με τα 12 βολτ γίνεται άμεσα, μέσω τούβλου ή με κάποιον άλλον τρόπο. Σε αυτή τη φάση, δεν ενδιαφέρουν τα LM.
> Βασίλειος.




ναι διαμεσου του τουβλου.  LM7812 - τουβλο 3,3Ω - 12v εισοδος υψηλης τασης

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη, η παρεμβολή προέρχεται από την πηγή υψηλής τάσης. Ενδέχεται να είναι από τη έξοδο της πηγής, αλλά είναι πολύ πιθανό να γίνεται μέσω τροφοδοσίας της. Επανέρχομαι στο ερώτημα: Πως τροφοδοτείται η πηγή υψηλής τάσης;
Βασίλειος

----------

nio-4- (04-11-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, η παρεμβολή προέρχεται από την πηγή υψηλής τάσης. Ενδέχεται να είναι από τη έξοδο της πηγής, αλλά είναι πολύ πιθανό να γίνεται μέσω τροφοδοσίας της. Επανέρχομαι στο ερώτημα: Πως τροφοδοτείται η πηγή υψηλής τάσης;
> Βασίλειος




εχει δυο γειωσεις τις οποιες με δυο καλωδιακια τις συνδεω στον κομβο γειωσης και αλλα δυο που ειναι ενα των 12v και τροφοδοτειται διαμεσου αντιστασης 3,3Ω και μια αλλη ταση , η ρυθμιζομενη των 0-5V με το ποντεσιομετρο  1ΚΩ

----------


## VaselPi

Δηλαδή, η πηγή τροφοδοτείται από τα 12 βολτ, μέσω αντίστασης 3,3 Ω; Αν -ναι, μέτρα την πτώση τάσης σε αυτήν την αντίσταση.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (04-11-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Δηλαδή, η πηγή τροφοδοτείται από τα 12 βολτ, μέσω αντίστασης 3,3 Ω; Αν -ναι, μέτρα την πτώση τάσης σε αυτήν την αντίσταση.
> Βασίλειος.




την μετρησα ειναι 0,17V

----------


## VaselPi

Όταν παράγει 1000 βολτ;
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (04-11-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Όταν παράγει 1000 βολτ;
> Βασίλειος.




ναι! ακριβως

----------


## VaselPi

Κάνε τις εξής αλλαγές. Τα 3,3 Ω - κάνε τα 6,8 Ω. Επίσης, κόλλησε έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή 1000 μF, μεταξύ Γης και εισόδου τροφοδοσίας της πηγής υψηλής τάσης. Τα ξαναλέμε αύριο (σήμερα).
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (04-11-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> 1. Από τα 24 βολτ σου μπάζει αυτή η παρεμβολή. Σωστότερα, από τα 12 βολτ, με τα οποία τροφοδοτείς την πηγή υψηλής τάσης.  
> 2. Πως και με ποιον τρόπο τροφοδοτείς την πηγή υψηλής τάσης; Την απάντηση τη θέλω με Σχηματικό.
>  Βασίλειος.




συγχαρητήρια Βασίλη !!!

   με φιλτρο στην εισοδο και έξοδο του module παραγωγής υψηλής τασης 4700μF/8Ω και 10nF/220ΚΩ  αντίστοιχα έχουμε τα παρακατω αποτελεσματα , περι τα 5mv θορυβος

αν επιμενεις σε καποιες ποιο συγκεκριμενες τιμες υλικων πες μου απλα αυτες ειχα τωρα αμεσα εδω (ο 1000μF ηταν στα 16v και δεν αντεξε, το ειπε το ποιημα οποτε εβαλα 4700μF/10v και αντεξε, εχω και στα 35v αλλα ειναι μεγαλυτερος , θα παρω 1000μF πανω απο 16v  ). 

το φιλτρο στην εξοδο της υψηλής να το βγαλω?? λογικα δεν παρουσιαζει καποια βελτίωση μονο ξοδευει ταση

https://ibb.co/SKVr56c
https://ibb.co/3Sqp7nc
https://ibb.co/89GyTW1
https://ibb.co/DLtbMxf
https://ibb.co/vvQyLDd
https://ibb.co/2WLsFpz
https://ibb.co/6mYhFzs
https://ibb.co/Gp8CVT5
https://ibb.co/3SGbsnK
https://ibb.co/hsT2twS

σε ευχαριστω πολυ , καλη ξεκουραση.

Ιωάννης.

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
*1*. Η κατάσταση με την παρεμβολή βελτιώθηκε 5 φορές. Από 20 mV, έγινε 4 mV. 
*2.* Κράτα το φίλτρο της υψηλής στη θέση του. Αν χρειαστεί να τον αφαιρέσουμε - θα τον αφαιρέσουμε αργότερα.
*3.* Στο σημείο που βρίσκεσαι, κάνε μερικές ενέργειες ακόμη:
*4.* Παράλληλα στον ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή του φίλτρου, κόλλησε και έναν κοινό, στα 0,47 μF ή ό τι έχεις. 
*5.* Όμοιο ζευγάρι πυκνωτών κόλλησε και στις τάσεις 12 και 24 V, καθότι έχουν μεγάλη εσωτερική αντίσταση οι 2 μπαταρίες.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (04-11-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
> *1*. Η κατάσταση με την παρεμβολή βελτιώθηκε 5 φορές. Από 20 mV, έγινε 4 mV. 
> *2.* Κράτα το φίλτρο της υψηλής στη θέση του. Αν χρειαστεί να τον αφαιρέσουμε - θα τον αφαιρέσουμε αργότερα.
> *3.* Στο σημείο που βρίσκεσαι, κάνε μερικές ενέργειες ακόμη:
> *4.* Παράλληλα στον ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή του φίλτρου, κόλλησε και έναν κοινό, στα 0,47 μF ή ό τι έχεις. 
> *5.* Όμοιο ζευγάρι πυκνωτών κόλλησε και στις τάσεις 12 και 24 V, καθότι έχουν μεγάλη εσωτερική αντίσταση οι 2 μπαταρίες.
> Βασίλειος.




Καλημερα Βασίλη,

   εχω βαλει στα 12v μετα την αντισταση θελεις να βαλω και πριν αυτης? στην εξοδο απο τον LM7812?

επισης εχουμε μια 5v ρυθμιζομενη που μναλλον δεν την θελεις και μια ταση την ταση τροφοδοσιας απο τις μπαταριες δηλαδη που εβαλα εναν 4700/35v παραλληλα με εναν 0,1μF πορτοκαλι χρωμα-χωρις πολικοτητα και εχει παλι τα ιδια ισως λιγο χειροτερα αποτελεσματα

----------


## VaselPi

_εχω βαλει στα 12v μετα την αντισταση θελεις να βαλω και πριν αυτης? στην εξοδο απο τον LM7812?_

_επισης εχουμε μια 5v ρυθμιζομενη που μναλλον δεν την θελεις και μια ταση την ταση τροφοδοσιας απο τις μπαταριες δηλαδη που εβαλα εναν 4700/35v παραλληλα με εναν 0,1μF πορτοκαλι χρωμα-χωρις πολικοτητα και εχει παλι τα ιδια ισως λιγο χειροτερα αποτελεσματα_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio* *4*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
*1.* Στο τούβλο 6,8 Ω, κόλλησε 2 ζεύγη πυκνωτών στα δύο άκρα της αντίστασης, δηλαδή πριν και μετά.
*2.* Ο ενισχυτής καταναλώνει περίπου 3 mA. Αν η κατανάλωση του διακριτή είναι 7 mA και είναι ανεκτή, λόγω των 10 mA, μία μείωση της τάσης των 24 V κατά 0,5 V, τότε τον ενισχυτή μπορείς να τον τροφοδοτήσεις μέσω ενός «τούβλου» 50 Ω. Δεν είναι ανάγκη το «τούβλο» να είναι μεγάλης ισχύος. Έτσι, κόλλησε και άλλα 2 ζεύγη πυκνωτών στα δύο άκρα της αντίστασης 50 Ω. 
*3.* Τίποτα μην κάνεις στα LM.
*4.* Τα 4700 μF είναι πολλά. Βάλε 470 μF.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (04-11-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _εχω βαλει στα 12v μετα την αντισταση θελεις να βαλω και πριν αυτης? στην εξοδο απο τον LM7812?_
> 
> _επισης εχουμε μια 5v ρυθμιζομενη που μναλλον δεν την θελεις και μια ταση την ταση τροφοδοσιας απο τις μπαταριες δηλαδη που εβαλα εναν 4700/35v παραλληλα με εναν 0,1μF πορτοκαλι χρωμα-χωρις πολικοτητα και εχει παλι τα ιδια ισως λιγο χειροτερα αποτελεσματα_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio* *4*
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
> *1.* Στο τούβλο 6,8 Ω, κόλλησε 2 ζεύγη πυκνωτών στα δύο άκρα της αντίστασης, δηλαδή πριν και μετά.
> *2.* Ο ενισχυτής καταναλώνει περίπου 3 mA. Αν η κατανάλωση του διακριτή είναι 7 mA και είναι ανεκτή, λόγω των 10 mA, μία μείωση της τάσης των 24 V κατά 0,5 V, τότε τον ενισχυτή μπορείς να τον τροφοδοτήσεις μέσω ενός «τούβλου» 50 Ω. Δεν είναι ανάγκη το «τούβλο» να είναι μεγάλης ισχύος. Έτσι, κόλλησε και άλλα 2 ζεύγη πυκνωτών στα δύο άκρα της αντίστασης 50 Ω. 
> ...



...δεν μπορω να βρω 50Ω  ψαχνω παντου πλακετες παλιες τιποτα... εχω δυο των 100Ω  αλλα ειναι στο τροφοδοτικο 220v/+-12v και δεν θελω να το χαλασω. Αυριο που θα εινια ανοιχτα θα παρω αλλα θελω τωρα να κανω μια δοκιμη

εχω 20Ω , 18Ω , 220Ω και καποιες μικρες μκατω απο 10Ω εψω επισης δυο τρων 22Ω σε μια παλια πλακετα

Βασίλη να βαλω 2 ζευγάρια ??? ενα πριν ενα μετα την αντισταση τουβλο που συνδεει την εισοδο των 12v στην πηγη παραγωγης υψηλης τασης του module και ενα τριτο ζευγαρι στην εισοδο του κυκλώματος στις μπαταριες δηλαδη που παιρνει απ'ευθειας και ο ενισχυτης σωστα?

----------


## nio-4-

Καλησπερα Βασίλη,

1.   εβαλα μια αντισταση 18Ω/10W που ειχα καλου τυπου δεν ξερω ακριβως πως λεγονται αλλα δεν ειναι απο τις ασπρες , θα σου βγαλω φωτο να δεις αν θελεις και εχω τις τασεις πριν και μετα πειραζει που ειναι 18Ω??

πριν 11,95v 
μετα 11,08v 

οποτε πτωση τασης 0,87V !!!

δεν ξερω αν πειραζει τοσο αλλα αξιζει το αποτελεσμα διοτι εχουμε πλεον θορυβο περι τα 2mv!!! 

ανεβαζω φωτο , κανεν εναν κοπο και υπολογισε και εσυ να δουμε  αν ειμαστε  καλα.

https://ibb.co/c2ZBgXN
https://ibb.co/hMHL3DJ
https://ibb.co/xLktTGX
https://ibb.co/RQ0W7j3
https://ibb.co/WV3cCXG
https://ibb.co/0hTkZgm
https://ibb.co/x2hJGX4
https://ibb.co/6r9Yyqv

2 . θελω να μειωσω το μεγεθος των πυκνωτωνοποτε απο 1000uf θα παρω 470uf οπως μου ειπες και τασης αν βαλω 35v ειμαι καλα?

οι πορτοκαλι 0,47μF ειναι στα 250v!  δεν ειχε μικροτερους οποτε θα τους παρω και αυτους οταν κατεβω Θεσσαλονίκη στα 35v

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα.
Ας δούμε την τροφοδοσία των ηλεκτρονικών κυκλωμάτων που κάνεις με τις 2 μπαταρίες.

*1*. Έχεις δύο 12-βολτες μπαταρίες και 3 κυκλώματα που τροφοδοτείς. Οι μπαταρίες είναι σε σύνδεση σειράς, «καβάλα» η μία στην άλλη, με 2 εξόδους στα 12 και 24 V. Η Γη του όλου συστήματος (το κοινό καλώδιο) είναι ο πλην πόλος της «κάτω» μπαταρίας. 

*2*. Τα ηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα που τροφοδοτείς είναι:
Α) Η πηγή της υψηλής τάσης.
Β) Ο LM σταθεροποιητής, με τον οποίο παράγεις τα 5 V, προκειμένου να ρυθμίζεις την υψηλή τάση.
Γ) Ο ενισχυτής των παλμών.

*3.* Τη ζημιά στο θόρυβο την κάνει η πηγή της υψηλής τάσης, λόγω του ότι καταναλώνει μεγάλο ρεύμα σε παλμική μορφή (100 mA), με περίοδο 10 μs. Μέση d.c. κατανάλωση της πηγής, 50 mA. Το παλμικό αυτό ρεύμα, στην εσωτερική αντίσταση της 12-βολτης μπαταρίας δημιουργεί παλμική τάση 20 mV, με περίοδο 5 μs, καθότι τα στενά άλματα τάσης που βλέπεις στην οθόνη του παλμογράφου δημιουργούνται στα 2 μέτωπα του παλμού. 
Τι κάνουμε για να απαλλαγούμε από αυτόν το θόρυβο;

α) Στην πηγή υψηλής τάσης. Στο σημείο εισόδου της τάσης τροφοδοσίας - βάζουμε μία αντίσταση (τούβλο) 10 Ω. Τονίζω το «10 Ω», καθώς η πηγή υψηλής καταναλώνει 50 mA. Επομένως, η μείωση της τάσης τροφοδοσίας δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνει τα 0,5V. Τα 0,87 βολτ που μέτρησες- είναι πολλά! Σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές, η πηγή "θέλει" τάση τροφοδοσίας πάνω από 11,5 V. Οριακά, 11,5 V.
Τα 2 ζεύγη πυκνωτών (470, 0,47 μF) τα συνδέουμε πριν και μετά τη 10-ωμη αντίσταση.

β) Στον ενισχυτή των παλμών. Καθώς η κατανάλωση εδώ είναι μικρή, στο σημείο που παράγονται τα 24 βολτ των 2 μπαταριών συνδέουμε μία κοινή αντίσταση 47 Ω. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να είναι "τουβλο". Ο ενισχυτής συνδέεται _μετά_ τα 47 Ω.
Τα 2 ζεύγη πυκνωτών (470, 0,47 μF) τα συνδέουμε πριν και μετά τη 47-ωμη αντίσταση.

γ) Προς το παρόν, τίποτα δε βάζουμε στο κύκλωμα του LM σταθεροποιητή. Αν προκύψει ανάγκη, τα 47 Ω με τα 2 ζεύγη πυκνωτών θα τα βάλουμε και εδώ.

*4.*  Μην αφαιρείς το φίλτρο της υψηλής τάσης. 

Σημείωση. Το ζεύγος πυκνωτών που μπαίνει πριν την αντίσταση ουσιαστικά συνδέεται παράλληλα στην μπαταρία, προκειμένου να μειώσει την εσωτερική της αντίσταση στο εναλλασσόμενο.

Υ.Γ. Σημασία έχει και _πως_ συνδέεται στο φίλτρο το καλώδιο της υψηλής τάσης, καθώς είναι μακρύ και λειτουργεί ως κεραία των παλμών θορύβου. Λοιπόν, την αντίσταση 220 κΩ τη συνδέουμε όσο γίνεται πιο κοντά στην έξοδο της υψηλής τάσης, ενώ το μακρύ καλώδιο της υψηλής το συνδέουμε στην έξοδο του φίλτρου, δηλαδή μετά τα 220 κΩ, στο σημείο σύνδεσης του πυκνωτή με τα 220 κΩ. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

Βασίλη καλησπέρα, 

Το μοναδικό κατάστημα εδώ έχει μόνο 47Ω να βάλω αυτήν ή δύο 100Ω που έχω παράλληλα?

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
Για τα φίλτρα, θέλεις μία αντίσταση τούβλο στα 10 Ω, όπως και μία κοινή αντίσταση των 47 Ω. Βλέπε το προηγούμενο ποστ, θέματα *3* (α) και *3* (β).
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (08-11-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
> Για τα φίλτρα, θέλεις μία αντίσταση τούβλο στα 10 Ω, όπως και μία κοινή αντίσταση των 47 Ω. Βλέπε το προηγούμενο ποστ, θέματα *3* (α) και *3* (β).
> Βασίλειος.



Συγγνώμη,  τα ειχα μπερδέψει... βιαστικά τα είχα διαβάσει. Οκ τα αλλάζω και ανεβάζω εκ νέου φωτο.

----------


## nio-4-

Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

Το κατάστημα είχε 56Ω αντίσταση,  έχω μετά λίγο μικρότερες από 50 , 37Ω κάπου εκεί. Θέλεις να βάλω μικρότερη?

Να υπολογίζω και να βάλω αντίσταση με την μικρότερη πτώση τάσης όπως είπαμε κάτω από το μισό βολτ?

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
Εξαρτάται. Αν πρόκειται για το φιλτρο του  ενισχυτή, μπορείς να βάλεις και 56 Ω. Αν όμως πρόκειται για το φίλτρο της πηγής υψηλής τάσης, δηλαδή το τούβλο, αυτό (το τούβλο) πρέπει να είναι 10 Ω.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (08-11-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
> Εξαρτάται. Αν πρόκειται για το φιλτρο του  ενισχυτή, μπορείς να βάλεις και 56 Ω. Αν όμως πρόκειται για το φίλτρο της πηγής υψηλής τάσης, δηλαδή το τούβλο, αυτό (το τούβλο) πρέπει να είναι 10 Ω.
> Βασίλειος.




καλημερα Βασίλη,

*συνοψίζοντας*,

α) Η ταση τροφοδοσιας ειναι 21,89v πριν τροφοδοτησω το συστημα.

β) Εβαλα μια αντίσταση 10Ω/5W στην είσοδο τροφοδοσιας του συστηματος μας δηλαδη στην εξοδο απο την συστοιχία μπαταριων , η οποια μολις τροφοδοτω ειναι 19,80v πριν την αντισταση και μετα την αντισταση 19,03v με φιλτρο πριν και μετα (στα ακρα της) πυκνωτη 1000μF/50v (θα τους αλλαξω σε καποια φαση στα 470μF , τους ξεχασα) ηλεκτρολυτικο πυκνωτη παραλληλα με εναν 0,47μF/250v χωρις πολικότητα .
φυσικα τα 4 ακρα τους τα γειωνω στον κοινο κομβο του συστηματος

 γ) Εβαλα μια αντισταση στην εξοδο του LM7812 , πριν την τροφοδοσια της πηγης υψηλης τασης των 12v, περι τα 37Ω  με ταση πριν την αντισταση 19,95v και μετα την αντισταση 19,94v (στα ακρα της) με φιλτρο 470/35v παράλληλα με εναν πυκνωτη χωρις πολικοτητα 0,47μF/250v
  φυσικα τα 4 ακρα τους τα γειωνω στον κοινο κομβο του συστηματος

δ) Νε μεν η αντισταση ειναι πριν τον πυκνωτη του φιλτρου στην  εξοδο της υψηλης τασης αλλα δεν κολλησα την αντισταση στο pin ακριβως εκει επανω της  εξοδου της υψηλης τασης οπως μου ειχες πει για καλυτερη αποδοση του φιλτρου. Το καλωδιο ειναι 15cm εως την αντισταση, βεβαια θα μειωθουν ολα αυτα στο τελος.

*Αποτελεσματα*

   μειωση του θορυβου στην εξοδο του σηματος απο τον ενισχυτη στα *2mv* αρνητικα καρφια  ανα 6us και αραια και που ενα θετικο καρφι.

ειμαστε ετοιμοι???

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
Άσκοπα σπαταλάς την ενέργεια των μπαταριών. Η τροφοδοσία των κυκλωμάτων πρέπει να είναι όπως στο Σχηματικό που επισυνάπτω (το G5).

Υ.Γ. Για να είσαι έτοιμος, τους παλμούς πρέπει να τους ενισχύσεις άλλες 6 φορές, καθότι ο κρύσταλλός σου έχει επιδόσεις 6 φορές μικρότερες. Αν δεν είναι δύσκολο, συναρμολόγησε εκ’ νέου τον ενισχυτή με τον τελεστικό (βλ. επισυναπτόμενο Σχηματικό G6).

G6.png
G5.png
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (08-11-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
> Άσκοπα σπαταλάς την ενέργεια των μπαταριών. Η τροφοδοσία των κυκλωμάτων πρέπει να είναι όπως στο Σχηματικό που επισυνάπτω (το G5).
> 
> Υ.Γ. Για να είσαι έτοιμος, τους παλμούς πρέπει να τους ενισχύσεις άλλες 6 φορές, καθότι ο κρύσταλλός σου έχει επιδόσεις 6 φορές μικρότερες. Αν δεν είναι δύσκολο, συναρμολόγησε εκ’ νέου τον ενισχυτή με τον τελεστικό (βλ. επισυναπτόμενο Σχηματικό G6).
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79308
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79307
> Βασίλειος.




καλησπερα Βασίλη,

 1.  οποτε ο LM7812 δεν χρειαζεται,να μην τον συμπεριλαβω στο κυκλωμα που θα κανω σε πλακετα σωστα?

2. στην εξοδο του ενισχυτη , που μου ειχες σχεδιασει και εκανα αυτον με τα τρανζιστορ ,να συνδεσω αυτο το κυκλωμα με τον τελεστικο?> τι τυπου ειναι? επίσης δεν φαινονται οι τιμες των αντιστασεων .

----------


## nio-4-

> καλησπερα Βασίλη,
> 
>  1.  οποτε ο LM7812 δεν χρειαζεται,να μην τον συμπεριλαβω στο κυκλωμα που θα κανω σε πλακετα σωστα?
> 
> 2. στην εξοδο του ενισχυτη , που μου ειχες σχεδιασει και εκανα αυτον με τα τρανζιστορ ,να συνδεσω αυτο το κυκλωμα με τον τελεστικο?> τι τυπου ειναι? επίσης δεν φαινονται οι τιμες των αντιστασεων .




3. οι τιμες ειναι 10ΚΩ, 47ΚΩ,150ΚΩ,470ΚΩ και 0,1μF? 

4. να βαλω τον LF353 ?

5. να βαλω 0,1μF και στα 4 φιλτρα που καναμε? γιατι οι 0,47μF οι πορτοκαλι ειναι στα 250v και ειναι μεγαλοι σε ογκο

6. να βγαλω το φιλτρο στην υψηλη ταση?

----------


## VaselPi

G7.pngΓιάννη καλησπέρα. 
Στο σχηματικό G6 είχε παρεισφρήσει ένα λάθος, που το διορθώνω στο G7. Για τελεστικό βάλε τον LF 356 ή ότι  LF έχεις.
Στην πλακέτα που είναι κοντά στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή πρέπει να είναι μόνο ο ενισχυτής με τα τρανζίστορ. Τον δεύτερο, βάλε τον όπου σε βολεύει, είναι αδιάφορο.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (10-11-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> G7.pngΓιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> Στο σχηματικό G6 είχε παρεισφρήσει ένα λάθος, που το διορθώνω στο G7. Για τελεστικό βάλε τον LF 356 ή ότι  LF έχεις.
> Στην πλακέτα που είναι κοντά στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή πρέπει να είναι μόνο ο ενισχυτής με τα τρανζίστορ. Τον δεύτερο, βάλε τον όπου σε βολεύει, είναι αδιάφορο.
> Βασίλειος.




καλησπερα Βασίλη,

   σε ευχαριστω,

   οταν μπορεσεις και αν θελεις απαντησε στα λοιπα ερωτηματα με τα φιλτρα.
εγω σκεγτομαι να κανω μια πλακετα με  τον προενισχυτη και μια αλλη με τον ενισχυτη με τον τελεστικο στο G7 που εκανες τωρα και αφου πρεπει να ειναι μακρια του θα τον βαλω με την πλακετα του διακριτη παλμων. Αν και θελω να ειναι κοντα

στα ηλεκτρονικα τι ισχυει? θα μπορουσα να εχω τον δευτερο τελεστικο ,μηπως χρειαστει, ελευθερο χωρις να συνδεονται πουθενα η να γειωνεται ο δευτερος? το κανω για εφεδρεία, αν υπαρξει καποιο προβλημα

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα.
*1.* Το φίλτρο της υψηλής τάσης, πρέπει να το έχεις. Τα 220 κΩ του φίλτρου, όσο γίνεται πιο κοντά στην έξοδο της πηγής υψηλής τάσης. 
*2.*Τα άλλα φίλτρα - όπως στο Σχηματικό G5.
*3.* Αν στον ενισχυτή, επί 6, το ολοκληρωμένο περιέχει 2 τελεστικούς, το δεύτερο, θέσε το σε λειτουργία ακόλουθου τάσης.  
*4*. Από τις μετρήσεις που έκανες έως τώρα προκύπτει το συμπέρασμα ότι ο φτοπολλαπλασιαστής λειτουργεί σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές που βλέπουμε στο καρτελάκι του. Δηλαδή ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής είναι εντάξει. 
*5.* Απέχει από τις προδιαγραφές ο κρύσταλλος. Η σταθερά χρόνου φθορισμού, αντί για 1 μs, είναι περίπου 3 μs, αλλά και ο αριθμός των φωτονίων, ανά 1 ΜeV, αντί για 52000, είναι μικρότερος περίπου 2,5 φορές, με επακόλουθο, να έχεις μικρότερους παλμούς. Ωστόσο, είναι καλό που ο χρόνος ανόδου του παλμού είναι 10 μs, καθότι αυτό θα διευκολύνει τη λειτουργία του Window comparator. Επομένως, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αλλάξεις τον κρύσταλλό. Οι αδυναμίες του θα καλυφθούν με τον δεύτερο ενισχυτή. 
*6.* Να θυμάσαι τον γενικότερο σχεδιασμό: η ακτίνες Χ με ενέργειες 60 κeV πρέπει να παράγουν παλμούς 12 V. Συνεπώς, στις καταγραφές πρέπει να βλέπεις παλμούς έως 12 V. Σπάνια (5- 6 το δευτερόλεπτο) θα βλέπεις και μεγαλύτερους, αλλά αυτοί θα είναι της ραδιενέργειας του περιβάλλοντος.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

Βασίλη, 

Στα φίλτρα μπορώ να βάλω αντι 0,47μf τους 0,1μf? Γιατί οι πρώτοι είναι μεγάλη ογκώδης. Η να προσθέσω παράλληλα 2 0,22 μf αν υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο

----------


## VaselPi

Βάλε τον 0,1 μF.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Βάλε τον 0,1 μF.
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

Μου σχεδιάζει ένας φίλος την πλακέτα.  Θα μπορούσαμε να υπολογίσουμε τι αντιστάσεις μπορούμε να βάλουμε για να αποφύγουμε τον τελεστικο ενισχυτή LF356 ??

Αν μπορούμε Δηλαδή να κάνουμε μια ενίσχυση επί 6 που χρειαζόμασταν επιπλέον

----------


## VaselPi

_Μου σχεδιάζει ένας φίλος την πλακέτα. Θα μπορούσαμε να υπολογίσουμε τι αντιστάσεις μπορούμε να βάλουμε για να αποφύγουμε τον τελεστικο ενισχυτή LF356 ??_
_Αν μπορούμε Δηλαδή να κάνουμε μια ενίσχυση επί 6 που χρειαζόμασταν επιπλέον_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα.
Με αλλαγή της πολικότητας του παλμού, κάτι θα μπορούσε να γίνει, αλλά με τήρηση της πολικότητας και ενίσχυση επί 6, με σήμα εξόδου που μεταβάλλεται από 6 έως 18 βολτ (12-βολτος παλμός), λυπάμαι, αλλά τη δυνατότητα αυτή δεν τη βλέπω. Η χρήση του τελεστικού, είναι μάλλον αναπόφευκτη. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

Καλημέρα nestora (Παναγιώτη) τι κάνεις?

Έχουμε κανένα νέο? Θα μπορούσα να κάνω αυτό που είχες ανεβάσει monostable ....σε breadboard να πειραματιστω

----------


## nestoras

Γιάννη, καλησπέρα, θα γραψω εδω σήμερα ή αύριο κάποιες απορίες για να μας πει κι ο Βασίλειος την άποψη του.

----------

nio-4- (16-11-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, καλησπέρα, θα γραψω εδω σήμερα ή αύριο κάποιες απορίες για να μας πει κι ο Βασίλειος την άποψη του.



Υπέροχα,  σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## nio-4-

καλημερα Βασίλη,

συνεπτυξα σε μια μικρη πλακετα το module υψηλης τασης , τα φιλτρα 12v τον σταθεροποιητη 5v με το ποντεσιομετρο του και το φιλτρο εξόδου υψηλης τασης και ειμαι ετοιμος! λειωθηκε στα 1- 2 mv/Div ο θορυβος πλεον!!!

επισης περιμενω την πλακετα που περιλαμβανει τον προενισχυτη σου 

  αν θελεις να κανω το κυκλωμα που ειχε επισυναψει ο nestoras -Παναγιωτης σε  breadboard και να μου πεις να κανω αλλαγες αν θελεις.

----------


## VaselPi

_λειωθηκε στα 1- 2 mv/Div ο θορυβος πλεον!!!_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
Όταν λες «μειώθηκε ο θόρυβος στα 1-2 mV/Div», - τι εννοείς, σε ποιο σημείο του κυκλώματος τον μέτρησες, αλλά και πως είναι το σήμα του θορύβου; Έχει σχήμα του θορύβου της πηγής υψηλής τάσης ή είναι διαφορετικό; Γίνεται να δούμε την καταγραφή του;
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-11-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _λειωθηκε στα 1- 2 mv/Div ο θορυβος πλεον!!!_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> Όταν λες «μειώθηκε ο θόρυβος στα 1-2 mV/Div», - τι εννοείς, σε ποιο σημείο του κυκλώματος τον μέτρησες, αλλά και πως είναι το σήμα του θορύβου; Έχει σχήμα του θορύβου της πηγής υψηλής τάσης ή είναι διαφορετικό; Γίνεται να δούμε την καταγραφή του;
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

Φυσικά θα το βγάλω φωτο.

Να σου πω    , το σήμα κανονικά από την έξοδο του προενισχυτη το πήρα όπως τα αλλα

----------


## VaselPi

_Να σου πω , το σήμα κανονικά από την έξοδο του προενισχυτη το πήρα όπως τα αλλα_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*

Πράγματι, αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει πρωτίστως είναι ο θόρυβος του προ ενισχυτή, ωστόσο δεν είναι σαφές, αν η μέτρηση του θορύβου γινόταν με την υψηλή τάση σε λειτουργία ή ήταν εκτός λειτουργίας. Έχει σημασία αυτό, διότι κυρίως η πηγή της υψηλής τάσης ευθύνεται για τον θόρυβο που βλέπουμε στα διάφορα σημεία του κυκλώματος. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (20-11-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _Να σου πω , το σήμα κανονικά από την έξοδο του προενισχυτη το πήρα όπως τα αλλα_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*
> 
> Πράγματι, αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει πρωτίστως είναι ο θόρυβος του προ ενισχυτή, ωστόσο δεν είναι σαφές, αν η μέτρηση του θορύβου γινόταν με την υψηλή τάση σε λειτουργία ή ήταν εκτός λειτουργίας. Έχει σημασία αυτό, διότι κυρίως η πηγή της υψηλής τάσης ευθύνεται για τον θόρυβο που βλέπουμε στα διάφορα σημεία του κυκλώματος. 
> Βασίλειος.




καλησπερα Βασίλη,

   ανεβαζω φωτο

οι πρωτες 4 ειναι με την υψηλη ταση, εξου και οι παλμοι

και οι αλλες 4 ειναι με αποσυνδεδεμενη την τροφοδοσια της υψηλης τασης δηλαδη αποδυνδφεσα την τροφοδοσια 12v 

το προβλημα ηταν απο της μπαταριες πριν αρα και τωρα.

αυρο εγινε γιατι εκανα τα φιλτρα με 0,1μf/100μf

https://ibb.co/FqSFW82
https://ibb.co/6mYtq5j
https://ibb.co/GRXhrP3
https://ibb.co/YX9fDFP
https://ibb.co/LZGnB5G
https://ibb.co/JcBS8pL
https://ibb.co/ZVfyw7g
https://ibb.co/mbt7gr2

να ξεκινησω να κανω σε breadboard το σχεδιο του Παναγιωτη?

----------


## VaselPi

_να ξεκινησω να κανω σε breadboard το σχεδιο του Παναγιωτη?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
Όχι. Είναι ακόμη νωρίς. Πρέπει να δούμε πρώτα τον 12-βολτο παλμό, το σχήμα του, το σχήμα της κορυφής του και το επίπεδο θορύβου στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή. Για παράδειγμα, από το θόρυβο θα εξαρτηθεί το εύρος του παραθύρου, ενώ από το σχήμα της κορυφής - πόσο γρήγοροι θα πρέπει να είναι οι συγκριτές τάσης, οι γεννήτριες μονού παλμού, η χρονική τους μετατόπιση, το λογικό μέρος του κυκλώματος και πολλά άλλα. Προέχει να δούμε πρώτα τον 12-βολτο παλμό, όπως και το επίπεδο θορύβου που τον συνοδεύει. Με άλλα λόγια, προέχει να γνωρίζουμε το λόγο σήματος προς θόρυβο στους μικρότερους, προς ανάλυση, παλμούς, δηλαδή στους παλμούς των περίπου 1 βολτ. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (27-12-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _να ξεκινησω να κανω σε breadboard το σχεδιο του Παναγιωτη?_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> Όχι. Είναι ακόμη νωρίς. Πρέπει να δούμε πρώτα τον 12-βολτο παλμό, το σχήμα του, το σχήμα της κορυφής του και το επίπεδο θορύβου στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή. Για παράδειγμα, από το θόρυβο θα εξαρτηθεί το εύρος του παραθύρου, ενώ από το σχήμα της κορυφής - πόσο γρήγοροι θα πρέπει να είναι οι συγκριτές τάσης, οι γεννήτριες μονού παλμού, η χρονική τους μετατόπιση, το λογικό μέρος του κυκλώματος και πολλά άλλα. Προέχει να δούμε πρώτα τον 12-βολτο παλμό, όπως και το επίπεδο θορύβου που τον συνοδεύει. Με άλλα λόγια, προέχει να γνωρίζουμε το λόγο σήματος προς θόρυβο στους μικρότερους, προς ανάλυση, παλμούς, δηλαδή στους παλμούς των περίπου 1 βολτ. 
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

Σήμερα μου ήρθε η πλακέτα του προενισχυτη και επάνω της δεν έβαλα τον ενισχυτή όπως μου είχες πει.  

1. Οπότε εγώ να κολλήσω τα εξαρτήματα να την μοντάρω στο όλο κύκλωμα και να κάνω σε διατριτη ή σε breadboard τον ενισχυτή έξω από το σύστημα?

2. Να ανεβάσω φωτο με παλμούς 12v και με τους μικρότερους στο 1v ?

----------


## VaselPi

_1. Οπότε εγώ να κολλήσω τα εξαρτήματα να την μοντάρω στο όλο κύκλωμα και να κάνω σε διατριτη ή σε breadboard τον ενισχυτή έξω από το σύστημα?_
_2. Να ανεβάσω φωτο με παλμούς 12v και με τους μικρότερους στο 1v_ 

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*

Στο 1. Τον ενισχυτή με τον τελεστικό, συναρμολόγησε τον στην είσοδο του window comparator, κατά προτίμηση, στη διάτρητη πλακέτα.  
Στο 2. Όχι. Ενδιαφέρον έχουν οι παλμοί που θα βλέπουμε στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή με το τελεστικό. Προέχει η συναρμολόγησή του. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (27-12-19)

----------


## nio-4-

Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

Προσπαθώ να μονταρω τις πλακέτες.  

Ο πυκνωτης των 2μF που έχεις στην μέση περίπου της πλακέτας του προενισχυτη στο εμπόριο διατίθεται σε μεγάλες τάσης και άρα μεγάλου όγκου. 

1. Έχω τανταλιου χωρίς πολικότητα,  σαν τους κεραμικους φαντάσου,  να βάλω δύο τέτοιους παράλληλα? Δυο των 105 μf??

2. Τι άλλο θα μπορούσα  να κάνω για να μειώσω τον όγκο?

----------


## VaselPi

_Ο πυκνωτης των 2μF που έχεις στην μέση περίπου της πλακέτας του προενισχυτη στο εμπόριο διατίθεται σε μεγάλες τάσης και άρα μεγάλου όγκου._
_1. Έχω τανταλιου χωρίς πολικότητα, σαν τους κεραμικους φαντάσου, να βάλω δύο τέτοιους παράλληλα? Δυο των 105 μf?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
*1.* Βάλε 2 πυκνωτές τανταλίου του 1 μF. 
*2.* Ο παλμός μεταφέρεται στην αντίσταση 27 κΩ μέσω του πυκνωτή των 2 μF. Η σταθερά χρόνου αυτού του ζεύγους είναι 54 ms. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι το θετικό άλμα του παλμού το ζεύγος το μεταφέρει ως έχει, αλλά στο μέρος της «ουράς» εμφανίζεται ένας αρνητικός και πλατύς παλμός, που είναι τόσες φορές μικρότερος (του θετικού), όσο η σταθερά χρόνου της ουράς είναι μικρότερη των 54 ms, δηλαδή περίπου 54 ms/20 μs φορές ή 2500 φορές. Εδώ τηρείται η ισότητα: Το εμβαδόν του αρνητικού παλμού είναι όσο του θετικού. Καλό είναι αυτός ο αρνητικός πλατύς παλμός να είναι όσο γίνεται μικρότερος, καθώς επηρεάζει το ύψος των παλμών που ακολουθούν.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> _Ο πυκνωτης των 2μF που έχεις στην μέση περίπου της πλακέτας του προενισχυτη στο εμπόριο διατίθεται σε μεγάλες τάσης και άρα μεγάλου όγκου._
> _1. Έχω τανταλιου χωρίς πολικότητα, σαν τους κεραμικους φαντάσου, να βάλω δύο τέτοιους παράλληλα? Δυο των 105 μf?_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> *1.* Βάλε 2 πυκνωτές τανταλίου του 1 μF. 
> *2.* Ο παλμός μεταφέρεται στην αντίσταση 27 κΩ μέσω του πυκνωτή των 2 μF. Η σταθερά χρόνου αυτού του ζεύγους είναι 54 ms. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι το θετικό άλμα του παλμού το ζεύγος το μεταφέρει ως έχει, αλλά στο μέρος της «ουράς» εμφανίζεται ένας αρνητικός και πλατύς παλμός, που είναι τόσες φορές μικρότερος (του θετικού), όσο η σταθερά χρόνου της ουράς είναι μικρότερη των 54 ms, δηλαδή περίπου 54 ms/20 μs φορές ή 2500 φορές. Εδώ τηρείται η ισότητα: Το εμβαδόν του αρνητικού παλμού είναι όσο του θετικού. Καλό είναι αυτός ο αρνητικός πλατύς παλμός να είναι όσο γίνεται μικρότερος, καθώς επηρεάζει το ύψος των παλμών που ακολουθούν.
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

Έχω βρει στο κατάστημα μας εδώ πυκνωτές 1μF κυλίνδρους χωρίς πολικότητα οπότε τα βάλω 2 από αυτους Αφού οι τανταλιου δεν είναι οι καλύτεροι 

Δες λίγο είναι σαν αυτούς,  να βάλω αυτούς ή τανταλιου,? Γιατί από ότι βλέπω λέει ότι είναι ηλεκτρολυτικος. Ο καταστηματάρχης ειναι και ηλεκτρονικος μου είπε ότι είναι χωρίς πολικότητα αλλά δεν ξέρω για το ότι είναι ηλεκτρολυτικοι

https://www.markidis.gr/el/ilektroni...-56m-f-100v-85

----------


## VaselPi

_Έχω βρει στο κατάστημα μας εδώ πυκνωτές 1μF κυλίνδρους χωρίς πολικότητα οπότε τα βάλω 2 από αυτους Αφού οι τανταλιου δεν είναι οι καλύτεροι_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*

Δεν κάνουν οι διπολικοί πυκνωτές. Τους χρησιμοποιούν στα φίλτρα των τροφοδοτικών και έχουν μεγάλο ρεύμα διαρροής, μερικών μικροαμπέρ, που είναι πολλά για τον προενισχυτή. 
Αν είναι πρόβλημα να προμηθευτείς τον πυκνωτή του 1 μF, βάλλε 2 των 0,47 ή 0,68 μF.  
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (27-11-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _Έχω βρει στο κατάστημα μας εδώ πυκνωτές 1μF κυλίνδρους χωρίς πολικότητα οπότε τα βάλω 2 από αυτους Αφού οι τανταλιου δεν είναι οι καλύτεροι_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*
> 
> Δεν κάνουν οι διπολικοί πυκνωτές. Τους χρησιμοποιούν στα φίλτρα των τροφοδοτικών και έχουν μεγάλο ρεύμα διαρροής, μερικών μικροαμπέρ, που είναι πολλά για τον προενισχυτή. 
> Αν είναι πρόβλημα να προμηθευτείς τον πυκνωτή του 1 μF, βάλλε 2 των 0,47 ή 0,68 μF.  
> Βασίλειος.




Βασιλη,

εχω τανταλιου εχω εδω δυο των 105 μπορω να βαλω αλλα αν ειναι να εχουμε θεμα να κανω συνδιασμους , οτι ειναι καλυτερο πες μου.

----------


## VaselPi

_εχω τανταλιου εχω εδω δυο των 105 μπορω να βαλω αλλα αν ειναι να εχουμε θεμα να κανω συνδιασμους , οτι ειναι καλυτερο πες μου._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*

Γιάννη καλημέρα.
*1.* Δεν κάνουν και οι τανταλίου. Είναι για χονδροδουλιές και έχουν μεγάλο ρεύμα διαρροής, αλλά και κακή συμπεριφορά σε συχνότητες 100 και άνω kHz. Μπορούν ακόμη και να εκραγούν. Καλύτερα να τους αποφύγεις. Βάλε κεραμικούς. 

*2.* Αν προκύψει πρόβλημα με τους κεραμικούς του 1 μF, εναλλακτικά, μπορούμε να πάμε στο άλλο άκρο, δηλαδή να μειώσουμε τη σταθερά χρόνου του ζεύγους, σε επίπεδα, όσο είναι η σταθερά χρόνου της ουράς του παλμού, δηλαδή 20-30 μs. 

*3.* Έστω ότι επιλέγουμε 30 μs. Τώρα εδώ ο πυκνωτής γίνεται 1 nF. 
Στην αντίσταση των 27 κΩ, το θετικό άλμα της τάσης του παλμού θα παραμείνει περίπου ως έχει, αλλά θα αυξηθεί ο αρνητικός παλμός, σε επίπεδα περίπου 20 % του θετικού. 
Τι κερδίζουμε; Τι μικρή χρονική διάρκεια του αρνητικού παλμού, που θα έχει μία «ουρά», που θα σέρνεται προς το μηδέν (από κάτω, προς τα πάνω) με σταθερά χρόνου 30 μs, δηλαδή θα εκμηδενιστεί σε χρόνο περίπου 100 μs. Έτσι, ο επόμενος παλμός που θα εμφανιστεί σε χρόνο μικρότερο από 50 μs θα επηρεαστεί από την αρνητική «ουρά». 

*4.* Εδώ αρχίζει το παιχνίδι με τις πιθανότητες. Πόσο πιθανό είναι να εμφανιστεί ο επόμενος παλμός σε χρόνο 50 μs, όταν η μέση εμφάνιση είναι ανά 1000 μs; 
Η απάντηση στο ερώτημα δίνεται από την κατανομή πιθανοτήτων Poisson και εξαρτάται από τη μέση ροή των παλμών. 
Έστω ότι η μέση ροή των παλμών είναι 1 παλμός κάθε 1 ms. Αυτό σημαίνει 1000 παλμοί το δευτερόλεπτο (μ = 1000 s-1).
Η πιθανότητα, ότι σε χρόνο* t*  (0,00005 s) θα εμφανιστούν *κ* παλμοί, υπολογίζεται από την κατανομή Poisson:

_Pt_(_k_)_ =_[(μt)kx_e_-μt]/k!.Εδώ κ = 1, ενώ το γινόμενο μt είναι 0,05 (μ =1000 s-1 , t = 0,00005 s, μt = 0,05).

Προκύπτει τελικά, ότι η πιθανότητα αυτή είναι 0,05e-0,05 = 0,05[1-0,05]  ή περίπου 5 %.
Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που κατά καιρούς σου έλεγα: η «φακή» να είναι σε απόσταση, στην οποία η μέση ροή να είναι, το πολύ, 1000 παλμοί το δευτερόλεπτο. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

Καλημέρα Βασίλη, 

  Θα προσπαθήσω να βρω αυτόν 2μF σύνολο χωρητικότητα.  Έχω απλά είναι χοντρός.  Αφού είναι δοκιμασμένος στην διατριτη,  να μην κάνουμε αλλαγές

----------


## nio-4-

Βασίλη, 

  Οι ΜΚΤ πυκνωτές τι είναι? Κάνουν δουλειά?

----------


## VaselPi

_Οι ΜΚΤ πυκνωτές τι είναι? Κάνουν δουλειά?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*

Γιάννη καλημέρα.

Κάνουν και παρακάνουν, δηλαδή κάνουν με το παραπάνω. Τους κατασκευάζουν από επιμεταλλωμένο πολυεστέρα και προορίζονται να λειτουργούν σε μεγάλα φορτία του εναλλασσόμενου ρεύματος. Τους χρησιμοποιούν:
(α) σε σύνδεση σειράς, στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ,
(β) στα τροφοδοτικά με πυκνωτικούς διαιρέτες
(γ) στους μετρητές ενέργειας,
(δ) έχουν σταθερή τιμή της χωρητικότητας, αντέχουν θέρμανση έως 105 βαθμούς κ.ο.κ.
Προσοχή! Η αναγραφόμενη τάση αναφέρεται στην εναλλασσόμενη. Προφανώς, αντέχει και τη d.c. Κοντολογίς, μπορείς άνετα να τους χρησιμοποιήσεις.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (01-12-19)

----------


## nio-4-

καλησπερα Βασίλη,

  εχεις δει μηπως ,στο εμπόριο ,πυκνωτη 2μF μικρο?? ψαχνω αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω, ειναι μονο αυτοι

https://www.actuellelectronics.gr/el...p15mm-02080039

 που σου ειχα πει αλλα κατω απο 100v δεν βρηκα και ειναι ογκώδεις και θα ηθελα να ειναι μικρος γιατι θα κανω τις πλακετες με διαβαθμισεις και θα εχει αποσταση η μια με την αλλη με αυτον τον πυκνωτη αρα και η ακιδα που θα συνδεει την εξοδο του συματος του προενισχυτη στην εισοδο του ενισχυτη χ6.

μπορεις να μου στειλεις λινκ αν βρεις κανενα τυπο που μπορει να μας ταιριάξει??

----------


## VaselPi

_εχεις δει μηπως ,στο εμπόριο ,πυκνωτη 2μF μικρο?? ψαχνω αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Λυπάμαι, αλλά στο θέμα των εξαρτημάτων αδυνατώ να σε βοηθήσω. Αν είναι δύσκολο να βρεις τα 2 μF, στη θέση του βάλε έναν του 1 μF. Θα δουλέψει καλά και με 1 μF. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (25-12-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _εχεις δει μηπως ,στο εμπόριο ,πυκνωτη 2μF μικρο?? ψαχνω αλλα δεν μπορω να βρω_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Λυπάμαι, αλλά στο θέμα των εξαρτημάτων αδυνατώ να σε βοηθήσω. Αν είναι δύσκολο να βρεις τα 2 μF, στη θέση του βάλε έναν του 1 μF. Θα δουλέψει καλά και με 1 μF. 
> Βασίλειος.



Καλημέρα Βασίλη, 

Αυτός ο πυκνωτης κάνει? Δεν γράφει αν είναι ΜΚΤ αλλά φαίνεται να μην έχει πολικότητα. 

Παρήγγειλα από Κίνα και αργούν, πήρα από Θεσσαλονίκη αλλά δεν μπόρεσαν να βρούμε ΜΚΤ κάτω από 100v οπότε έχω έναν πορτοκαλί ΜΚΤ στα 100v αλλά είναι μεγάλος στα 1,5cm -15mm και δεν θέλω να τον βάλω

https://www.ebay.com/itm/10x-Condens...%7ExK&LH_BIN=1

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Βάλε οποιονδήποτε μη πολικό πυκνωτή.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (24-12-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Βάλε οποιονδήποτε μη πολικό πυκνωτή.
> Βασίλειος.




Καλημερα Βασίλη,

  συναρμολογησα τις πλακετες και τις εβαλα μεσα στην σωληνα, το θεμα ειναι οτι τωρα δειχνει ο παλμογραφος μικρους παλμους μονο με την πηγη και κοντα στα 3cm. Το τροφοδοτησα απ' ευθειας με -995 v ελπιζω να μην καηγκε ο ενισχυτης με το LF 3546 που εχουμε βαλει . Παλι ισχυει οτι πρεπει βαθμωτα να αυξάνουμε την ταση- μειωνουμε εν προκειμένω?

https://ibb.co/1bjhDrf
https://ibb.co/3fFQBz2
https://ibb.co/5rqbqZt
https://ibb.co/ZzjynKL

----------


## VaselPi

_συναρμολογησα τις πλακετες και τις εβαλα μεσα στην σωληνα, το θεμα ειναι οτι τωρα δειχνει ο παλμογραφος μικρους παλμους μονο με την πηγη και κοντα στα 3cm. Το τροφοδοτησα απ' ευθειας με -995 v ελπιζω να μην καηγκε ο ενισχυτης με το LF 3546 που εχουμε βαλει . Παλι ισχυει οτι πρεπει βαθμωτα να αυξάνουμε την ταση- μειωνουμε εν προκειμένω?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά.
*1.* Κάποιο πρόβλημα θα υπάρχει στον προενισχυτή ή τον ενισχυτή με τον τελεστικό. Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να το εντοπίσεις όταν τα κυκλώματα είναι μέσα στο μεταλλικό σωλήνα. Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να κολλήσεις ένα μονωμένο συρματάκι στην έξοδο του ακόλουθου τάσης, εξάγοντάς το φωτοστεγανά από τον μεταλλικό σωλήνα. Μέτρα τους παλμούς σε αυτόν το σημείο. Αν είναι όπως πριν, τότε το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στον ενισχυτή με τον τελεστικό. Κάνε αυτή τη μέτρηση και βλέπουμε. Το μήκος του σύρματος δεν πρόκειται να επηρεάσει το μέγεθος του παλμού. Κάνε το μακρύ όσο σε βολεύει. 
*2.* Η εφαρμογή της τάσης είναι προτιμότερο να γίνεται αργά. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (25-12-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά.
> *1.* Κάποιο πρόβλημα θα υπάρχει στον προενισχυτή ή τον ενισχυτή με τον τελεστικό. Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να το εντοπίσεις όταν τα κυκλώματα είναι μέσα στο μεταλλικό σωλήνα. Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να κολλήσεις ένα μονωμένο συρματάκι στην έξοδο του ακόλουθου τάσης, εξάγοντάς το φωτοστεγανά από τον μεταλλικό σωλήνα. Μέτρα τους παλμούς σε αυτόν το σημείο. Αν είναι όπως πριν, τότε το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στον ενισχυτή με τον τελεστικό. Κάνε αυτή τη μέτρηση και βλέπουμε. Το μήκος του σύρματος δεν πρόκειται να επηρεάσει το μέγεθος του παλμού. Κάνε το μακρύ όσο σε βολεύει. 
> *2.* Η εφαρμογή της τάσης είναι προτιμότερο να γίνεται αργά. 
> Βασίλειος.



Χρόνια πολλά Βασίλη, 

Έκανα το πρώτο που μου είπες χωρίς Ακόλουθο τάσης για να μην προσθέτω επιπλέον εργασία και γιατί δεν χρειάζεται. 

  Οπότε πρέπει να αλλάξω LF και να εφαρμόσω βαθμωτα την υψηλη ταση. Απλά εγώ θέλω να είναι μέρα και να μην κάνω αυτή την ρύθμιση συνέχεια, μήπως γνωρίζεις πως μπορούμε να το επιτύχουμε αυτό,  όχι άμεσα βέβαια   απλά ως υπόθεση. 

Λογικά  νωρίς το βράδυ θα σου εχω ενημέρωση.   Οι παλμοί θα πρέπει να είναι στη  έξοδο 24v? 4 με 5 στο 1ms; 
Είχα παρατηρήσει ότι όταν εφάρμοζαν την ταση των 12v στην πλακετα της υψηλής τάσης που εκεί εχει το φιλτρο τα δυο φιλτρα στα 15v και της υψηλης με την ρυθμιζπμενη ταση 0-5v και τηβ 24v ταση στον προενισχυτη και ενίσχυση εβγαζε σπινθιρα μικρο και αρκ δημιουργούσε, μήπως έχω και κανένα βραχυκύκλωμα?

----------


## VaselPi

_1. Έκανα το πρώτο που μου είπες χωρίς Ακόλουθο τάσης για να μην προσθέτω επιπλέον εργασία και γιατί δεν χρειάζεται._

_2. Είχα παρατηρήσει ότι όταν εφάρμοζαν την ταση των 12v στην πλακετα της υψηλής τάσης που εκεί εχει το φιλτρο τα δυο φιλτρα στα 15v και της υψηλης με την ρυθμιζπμενη ταση 0-5v και τηβ 24v ταση στον προενισχυτη και ενίσχυση εβγαζε σπινθιρα μικρο και αρκ δημιουργούσε, μήπως έχω και κανένα βραχυκύκλωμα?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*

Το *1*, δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Σε ποίο σημείο κόλλησες το σύρμα; Μάλλον με παρεξηγείς. Δεν σου προτείνω να συναρμολογήσεις έναν πρόσθετο ακόλουθο τάσης. Αυτό που σου προτείνω είναι να κολλήσεις το σύρμα στον υπάρχοντα ακόλουθο τάσης του προενισχυτή, στον εκπομπό του τρανζίστορ BC 337, αν θυμάμαι καλά το σχηματικό.

Στο *2*. «Σπινθήρας και αρκ», είναι ό, τι χειρότερο μπορεί να σου συμβεί. Υποθέτω, ότι η πλακέτα που χρησιμοποιείς δεν αντέχει τα 1000 βολτ. Δες το σοβαρό αυτό θέμα και προσπάθησε να απαλλαγείς από το σπινθηρισμό σε πρώτη προτεραιότητα, δίχως να συνδεθεί ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής και οι 2 ενισχυτές. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (25-12-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> _2. Είχα παρατηρήσει ότι όταν εφάρμοζαν την ταση των 12v στην πλακετα της υψηλής τάσης που εκεί εχει το φιλτρο τα δυο φιλτρα στα 15v και της υψηλης με την ρυθμιζπμενη ταση 0-5v και τηβ 24v ταση στον προενισχυτη και ενίσχυση εβγαζε σπινθιρα μικρο και αρκ δημιουργούσε, μήπως έχω και κανένα βραχυκύκλωμα?_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*
> 
> Το *1*, δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Σε ποίο σημείο κόλλησες το σύρμα; Μάλλον με παρεξηγείς. Δεν σου προτείνω να συναρμολογήσεις έναν πρόσθετο ακόλουθο τάσης. Αυτό που σου προτείνω είναι να κολλήσεις το σύρμα στον υπάρχοντα ακόλουθο τάσης του προενισχυτή, στον εκπομπό του τρανζίστορ BC 337, αν θυμάμαι καλά το σχηματικό.
> 
> Στο *2*. «Σπινθήρας και αρκ», είναι ό, τι χειρότερο μπορεί να σου συμβεί. Υποθέτω, ότι η πλακέτα που χρησιμοποιείς δεν αντέχει τα 1000 βολτ. Δες το σοβαρό αυτό θέμα και προσπάθησε να απαλλαγείς από το σπινθηρισμό σε πρώτη προτεραιότητα, δίχως να συνδεθεί ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής και οι 2 ενισχυτές. 
> Βασίλειος.



Χρόνια πολλά , Χριστός ετεχθη Βασίλη, 

Ο ενισχυτής θυμάμαι είχες πει αν τον έκανα με τον διπλό LF353  Δηλαδή επειδή έχει δεύτερο τελεστικο μέσα του είπες να τον συνδέσω ως ακόλουθο τάσης και είχα πει στο 1 συνέδεσα έναν LF356  για να μην κάνω αυτό τον ακόλουθο τάσης ως επιπλέον εργασία.  

Εσύ εννοείς να βγάλω τον ενισχυτή εκτός και να συνδέσω τον προμπ του παλμογραφου στην έξοδο του προενισχυτη??

Ναι φυσικά,  θα θα δω αυτό το θεμα με το αρκ. Πάλι στην συναρμολόγηση κάτι τραγικό εκανααα.  Γιατί όλα ήταν εκτός απλά τα συνέδεσα με ακρίδες για να γίνει σαν σάντουιτς -πολυεπίπεδη αλλά....

----------


## VaselPi

_Εσύ εννοείς να βγάλω τον ενισχυτή εκτός και να συνδέσω τον προμπ του παλμογραφου στην έξοδο του προενισχυτη??_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά. 

Εννοώ να βάλεις το πρόμπ στην έξοδο του προενισχυτή, όπως λες, αλλά δίχως να βγάλεις εκτός τον ενισχυτή με τους τελεστικούς. Δες πρώτα αν είναι εντάξει ο προενισχυτής. Αν είναι ΟΚ, βάλε το πρόμπ στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή με τον τελεστικό. Δες αν ενισχύει τους παλμούς 5 φορές. Αν και αυτός είναι ΟΚ, τότε κάτι γίνεται στον τελευταίο τελεστικό, που τον λειτουργείς ως ακόλουθο τάσης. 
Σε όλες τις δοκιμές και ελέγχους, η υψηλή τάση να είναι 960 βολτ, ενώ η φακή, στα 20 εκατοστά από τον κρύσταλλο.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (25-12-19)

----------


## nio-4-

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά. 
> 
> Εννοώ να βάλεις το πρόμπ στην έξοδο του προενισχυτή, όπως λες, αλλά δίχως να βγάλεις εκτός τον ενισχυτή με τους τελεστικούς. Δες πρώτα αν είναι εντάξει ο προενισχυτής. Αν είναι ΟΚ, βάλε το πρόμπ στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή με τον τελεστικό. Δες αν ενισχύει τους παλμούς 5 φορές. Αν και αυτός είναι ΟΚ, τότε κάτι γίνεται στον τελευταίο τελεστικό, που τον λειτουργείς ως ακόλουθο τάσης. 
> Σε όλες τις δοκιμές και ελέγχους, η υψηλή τάση να είναι 960 βολτ, ενώ η φακή, στα 20 εκατοστά από τον κρύσταλλο.
> Βασίλειος.



Βασίλη,

   εκανα παλι δυο σοβαρα λαθη! 

1. λογο βιασύνης , δεν έλεγξα οτι το καλωδιο υψηλης τασης δεν συνδεεται στην γειωση απο την μια μερια και ετσι δεν ειχαν γειωση ολο το συστημα , 2 πλακετες προενισχυτης , ενισχυτης και η βαση με τον διαιρετη τασης του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη 

2. δεν ειχα συνδεσει την R 27KΩ στην τροφοδοσια +24v , μονο αυτο απο εδω.

και μολις τα επιδιόρθωσα τελικα εχουμε και το κερασακι στην τουρτα....παλι μετραω σημα σχεδον καθολου και...... μετραω τις τασης ...τραγικοοο... η  μια μπαταρια 12v / 0,8A είχε ταση 10,5v και η δευτερη........5v!!!! 

τωρα φορτιζω την μια αν και θελει και αυτην αλλαγη , και θα αγορασω μια για να την αντικαταστησω την δευτερη.
εφαγε το ζορισμα η μια αυτη στην είσοδο , οχι αυτη που συνδεω την θετικη ταση ,απ οτι καταλαβα.

εχω βεβαια και το τροφοδοτικο που μου ειχες πει αλλα πρεπει να δωσω και μια 15 v στην πλακετα της υψηλης, ετσι οπως τα εχω κανει οποτε αυτο δεν μου αρκει το 220v/+-24v που ειχαμε κανει


charge sensitive preamplifier.png

----------


## nio-4-

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*
> 
> Στο 1. Τον ενισχυτή με τον τελεστικό, συναρμολόγησε τον στην είσοδο του window comparator, κατά προτίμηση, στη διάτρητη πλακέτα.  
> Στο 2. Όχι. Ενδιαφέρον έχουν οι παλμοί που θα βλέπουμε στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή με το τελεστικό. Προέχει η συναρμολόγησή του. 
> Βασίλειος.



καλησπερα Βασίλη,


   το εκανα και αυτο, ναι ...ειμαι ο πλεον ατυχος στον κοσμο αυτο.....πηγαινοντας ν' αποσυνδεσω την λυχνια απο την βαση και ΧΩΡΙΣ να ακουμπησω το γυαλινο μερος της ναι , εγινε και αυτο, εσπασε η λυχνια !!! ραγισε κια εφυγε ενα κομματι της!!! 

μπορεις να μου δωσεις "συγχαρητηρια" !!!

ανεβαζει μεγαλη θερμοκρασια , γινεται ο σπινθηρισμος οταν συνδεω τις τασεις αλλα έχοντας την πλακετα της υψηλης τασης που εχει ενα φιλτρο και εναν LM7805 και την βαση του διαιρετη τασης δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει προβλημα συνδεσμολογιας. Αλλα πιστευω να ειναι επειδη πηρα σημερα μια μπαταρια μολυβδου 12v/1,3Ah και την συνδεσα εν σειρα με την 12v/0,8Ah

εγω ομως δεν το βαζω κατω!!! αν θελεις και αντεχεις , μπορεις να μου πεις να χρησιμοποιησω καποιους απο τους φωτοπολλαπλασιαστε που εχω ή να παρω εναν αλλον ή να σου προτείνω καποιους που ειναι σε λογικες τιμες που ειχα δει και παλαιότερα

μια επιλογη αμεση ειναι η THORN EMI 9843

https://ibb.co/M9JF8VB
https://ibb.co/k3cxWYR
https://ibb.co/kxMBrz7

εδω φαινονται καποια βασικα datasheets

https://ibb.co/hMppxnh

----------


## nio-4-

επισης,

ειδα οτι υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα αγορας μιας ολοιδιας απο Αγγλια

----------


## VaselPi

1_ εσπασε η λυχνια !!! ραγισε κια εφυγε ενα κομματι της!!!_
2_ ανεβαζει μεγαλη θερμοκρασια , γινεται ο σπινθηρισμος οταν συνδεω τις τασεις_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
Στο 1. Κρίμα που έσπασε. Μάλλον θα «στρίμωξες» ένα από τα ποδαράκια του. Στη βάση, τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή τον εισάγουμε με ελαφρές κινήσεις δεξιά - αριστερά- μπρος-πίσω, για να αποφύγουμε έτσι την καταστροφή του. Με ίδιες ελαφρές κινήσεις, τον εξάγουμε από τη βάση.
Προσπάθησε να αποκτήσεις τον ίδιο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. 
Στο 2. Που και σε ποιο σημείο ανεβάζει τη θερμοκρασία;
Προσπάθησε να καταλάβεις τι είναι αυτό που προκαλεί τον σπινθηρισμό, προκειμένου να εξαλειφθεί. Ο σπινθηρισμός πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να εξαλειφθεί, πριν κάνεις οτιδήποτε άλλο. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (06-01-20)

----------


## nio-4-

> 1_ εσπασε η λυχνια !!! ραγισε κια εφυγε ενα κομματι της!!!_
> 2_ ανεβαζει μεγαλη θερμοκρασια , γινεται ο σπινθηρισμος οταν συνδεω τις τασεις_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> Στο 1. Κρίμα που έσπασε. Μάλλον θα «στρίμωξες» ένα από τα ποδαράκια του. Στη βάση, τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή τον εισάγουμε με ελαφρές κινήσεις δεξιά - αριστερά- μπρος-πίσω, για να αποφύγουμε έτσι την καταστροφή του. Με ίδιες ελαφρές κινήσεις, τον εξάγουμε από τη βάση.
> Προσπάθησε να αποκτήσεις τον ίδιο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. 
> Στο 2. Που και σε ποιο σημείο ανεβάζει τη θερμοκρασία;
> ...



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

Μόλις αγόρασα τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη EMI 9524D εμείς είχαμε τον 9524B είναι ότι ποιο πλησιέστερο βρήκα και ευτυχώς σε καλή τιμή , ελπίζω να είναι καλή.

Αυτά μου έγραψε ο πωλητής:

Thank you for your purchase. I have sold a few and all of them were in A+ working condition. I am sending you TWO of them. 1 as a free gift. I have several and each one has a certification sticker affixed. if there is a problem i will gladly replace. Thank you...Craig

2. Όταν άνοιξα την σωλήνα που εχει όλα αυτά μέσα της, είχε θερμότητα και έπιασα το module της υψηλής τάσης και ήταν ζεστό.

   Τώρα όλα πάνε καλά,  χωρίς να συνδέσω την λυχνία,  αφού καταστράφηκε, συνδέω τα πάντα και δεν έχω θερμότητα. Επίσης, έχω συνδεδεμένη τώρα την πλακέτα της υψηλής τάσης (φιλτρο χαμηλης τασης-module υψηλής τασης- τριμερ / ποντεσιομετρο και φίλτρο υψηλής τασης) η οποία τροφοδοτεί την βάση του διαιρετη τάσης εδώ και λίγη ώρα και δεν έχω θερμότητα πουθενά.

Ο σπινθιρισμος γίνεται μόνο Όταν συνδέω την τροφοδοσια της υψηλής τασης Δηλαδή τα 15v από την ενδιάμεση σύνδεση των 2 μπαταριών. Υπόψιν ότι η μια  , λόγω ελλειψης , είναι 1,3Αh η παλιά 0,8Αh.

Μόλις τώρα μέτρησα την κατανάλωση της πλακέτας της υψηλής τάσης που ανέφερα τι περιέχει και χωρίς φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη έχει κατανάλωση 58,7mA και 65mA οταν συνδεω τα πάντα εκτος τον φωτοπολλαπλασιατη αρα χωρις εξοδο και επεξεργασία σηματος,δεν είναι και λίγα σωστά?

----------


## VaselPi

_Ο σπινθιρισμος γίνεται μόνο Όταν συνδέω την τροφοδοσια της υψηλής τασης Δηλαδή τα 15v_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να έχεις σπινθηρισμό. Βρες το λόγο που τον προκαλεί, σε πρώτη προτεραιότητα!!! 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (06-01-20)

----------


## nio-4-

> _Ο σπινθιρισμος γίνεται μόνο Όταν συνδέω την τροφοδοσια της υψηλής τασης Δηλαδή τα 15v_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*
> 
> Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να έχεις σπινθηρισμό. Βρες το λόγο που τον προκαλεί, σε πρώτη προτεραιότητα!!! 
> Βασίλειος.



 είναι από την καινούργια μπαταρία. Δοκίμασα να τροφοδότησω στην άλλη και όλα καλά, δεν κάνει σπινθήρα

Επίσης,  βάζοντας το μια αντίσταση 20w/15Ω εν σειρά στην τροφοδοσία της πλακέτας δεν δημιουργεί σπινθηρα κατά την σύνδεση.

1.Απλά εσύ είχες πει ότι πρέπει να τροφοδότησω την πλακέτα με 15v αλλά τώρα αυτήν δέχεται 12v πειράζει? 

2.Και οι δύο μπαταρίες βγάζουν οριακά 24v. Πειραζει αν πεσει λιγο η ταση στον window comparator  οταν γίνει αλλα και στον προενισχυτη και ενισχυτή που θέλουν 24v;

----------


## VaselPi

*1* _είναι από την καινούργια μπαταρία. Δοκίμασα να τροφοδότησω στην άλλη και όλα καλά, δεν κάνει σπινθήρα_

_Επίσης, βάζοντας το μια αντίσταση 20w/15Ω εν σειρά στην τροφοδοσία της πλακέτας δεν δημιουργεί σπινθηρα κατά την σύνδεση._

*2* _Απλά εσύ είχες πει ότι πρέπει να τροφοδότησω την πλακέτα με 15v αλλά τώρα αυτήν δέχεται 12v πειράζει?_

*3* _Και οι δύο μπαταρίες βγάζουν οριακά 24v. Πειραζει αν πεσει λιγο η ταση στον window comparator οταν γίνει αλλα και στον προενισχυτη και ενισχυτή που θέλουν 24v;_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 

Στο *1*. Ο σπινθηρισμός δεν εξαρτάται από την κατάσταση της μπαταρίας, αλλά από την τιμή της υψηλής τάσης. Υποψιάζομαι το πλακετάκι, πάνω στο οποίο είναι συναρμολογημένα τα εξαρτήματα που βρίσκονται υπό την υψηλή τάση. Δε γνωρίζω το υλικό του, αλλά είναι προφανές ότι δεν αντέχει τα 1000 βολτ. Μερικές φορές, το σημείο σπινθηρισμό διακρίνεται στο σκοτάδι. 
Στο βαθμό που η εφαρμοζόμενη τάση είναι 1000 βολτ, το πλακετάκι πρέπει να αντέχει 10000 βολτ!!! Το πλακετάκι σου, τα 1000 βολτ τα αντέχει οριακά. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που ο σπινθηρισμός εξαλείφεται όταν η υψηλή τάση μειώνεται ελαφρώς. Για παράδειγμα, το «τούβλο-αντίσταση» των 15 Ω, την τροφοδοσία της υψηλής τη μειώνει κατά ΔU = 60 mAx15 Ω = 0,9 V. Περίπου την ίδια μεταβολή τάσης δημιουργεί και η αλλαγή των μπαταριών. 

Στο *2*. Για την τροφοδοσία της πηγής υψηλής τάσης δεν σου πρότεινα τα 15 βολτ. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, αυτό που σου πρότεινα είναι προσωρινά να μη δουλεύεις με τις 2 μπαταρίες, αλλά με ένα τροφοδοτικό που παράγει σταθερή τάση μεταξύ 11,5 και 16 βολτ (βλέπε προδιαγραφές της υψηλής). Με προοπτική τροφοδοσίας με μπαταρία, ένας LM στα 12 βολτ είναι ό, τι πρέπει. 
Το ζήτημα είναι ότι η πηγή υψηλής τάσης, τα -1000 βολτ τα παράγει ανεξάρτητα από την τάση τροφοδοσία της, ωστόσο στο βαθμό που αυτή είναι μεταξύ 11,5 και 16 βολτ. Η υψηλή τάση εξαρτάται μόνο από την τάση στον δρομέα του ποτενσιόμετρου, που το τροφοδοτείς με τα καλά σταθεροποιημένα 5 βολτ. Τα 5 βολτ _πρέπει να είναι σταθεροποιημένα πολύ καλά_, με διαδοχικά 2 σταθεροποιητές, τύπου LM. 

Στο *3.* Γενικότερα, είναι προτιμότερο η τάση τροφοδοσίας να είναι σταθερή. Στον ενισχυτή, η ενίσχυση σχεδόν καθόλου δεν εξαρτάται από την τάση τροφοδοσίας, ωστόσο στο βαθμό που η μεταβολή της είναι μικρότερη από 0,6 βολτ, γεγονός που διασφαλίζεται από τις φορτισμένες μπαταρίες. Την ίδια ανεξαρτησία έχει και το παλμικό μέρος του window comparator. Εδώ μόνο μία τάση πρέπει να είναι σταθεροποιημένη καλά, δηλαδή η τάση από την οποία παράγονται οι δύο ρυθμιζόμενες τάσεις αναφοράς που δημιουργούν το «παράθυρο». Αυτές οι 2 τάσεις δεν πρέπει να εξαρτώνται από την τάση τροφοδοσίας. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (06-01-20)

----------


## nio-4-

> *1* _είναι από την καινούργια μπαταρία. Δοκίμασα να τροφοδότησω στην άλλη και όλα καλά, δεν κάνει σπινθήρα_
> 
> _Επίσης, βάζοντας το μια αντίσταση 20w/15Ω εν σειρά στην τροφοδοσία της πλακέτας δεν δημιουργεί σπινθηρα κατά την σύνδεση._
> 
> *2* _Απλά εσύ είχες πει ότι πρέπει να τροφοδότησω την πλακέτα με 15v αλλά τώρα αυτήν δέχεται 12v πειράζει?_
> 
> *3* _Και οι δύο μπαταρίες βγάζουν οριακά 24v. Πειραζει αν πεσει λιγο η ταση στον window comparator οταν γίνει αλλα και στον προενισχυτη και ενισχυτή που θέλουν 24v;_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*
> ...



Βασίλη καλησπέρα  ,

Να αναφερθώ τα εξής, 

Το πλακετακι είναι απο αυτοδιατριτη πλακέτα και οι κολλησεις και οι διαδρομοι της πλακέτας ειναι με τα ιδια μεταλλα των άκρων των εξαρτημάτων και ότι έχει μπει επιπλέον είναι χαλκός από utp καλώδιο πάχους διαμέτρου φαντάσου όπως τα άκρα μια αντίστασης 1/4 w . Το μόνο που μπορεί να έγινε είναι ψυχρή κολλήσω σε σημεία γιατί πριν λίγο καιρό μου είπε ένας φίλος ένα καθαριστικό σε μορφή υγρού με φώσφορο κ.α που πραγματικά κάνει εκπληκτική δουλειά στις κολλήσεις....
Επίσης,  να πω ότι ο σπινθηρισμος γίνεται στο σημείο σύνδεσης ή της τροφοδοσίας συν ή όταν συνδέω την γείωση ανάλογα ποιο συνδέω τελευταία. 

  Οπότε εγώ αν συνδέσω στο τροφοδοτικό που μου είπες 230v/+-24v και την είσοδο του προενισχυτη & ενισχυτή και την είσοδο υψηλής τάσης υπάρχει πρόβλημα? Πρέπει να δω τι τιμή δέχεται η σταθερή ταση του module της  υψηλής τάσης γιατί δεν θυμάμαι

----------


## VaselPi

*1.*_  Επίσης, να πω ότι ο σπινθηρισμος γίνεται στο σημείο σύνδεσης ή της τροφοδοσίας συν ή όταν συνδέω την γείωση ανάλογα ποιο συνδέω τελευταία._

*2.*_  Οπότε εγώ αν συνδέσω στο τροφοδοτικό που μου είπες 230v/+-24v και την είσοδο του προενισχυτη & ενισχυτή και την είσοδο υψηλής τάσης υπάρχει πρόβλημα? Πρέπει να δω τι τιμή δέχεται η σταθερή ταση του module της υψηλής τάσης γιατί δεν θυμάμαι_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*

Γιάννη καλημέρα και καλές γιορτές.

Στο 1. Για να καταλάβω: Πρώτα εφαρμόζεις τα 12 βολτ στο module της υψηλής και, στη συνέχεια, την υψηλή τάση την εφαρμόζεις στο κύκλωμα; Αν έτσι ενεργείς, απορώ πως έως τώρα δεν σου καταστράφηκε το module της υψηλής τάσης. Θέλουν μεγάλη προσοχή οι συσκευές που παράγουν την υψηλή τάση. Με τη σειρά που αναφέρεις, ή θα σου καταστραφεί το module (οι πυκνωτές εξόδου εξομάλυνσης της υψηλής τάσης) ή θα καταστραφεί το εξάρτημα που τροφοδοτείς με την υψηλή τάση (οι πυκνωτές εξόδου, με υψηλή τάση, ακαριαία θα εκφορτιστούν σε αυτά). Επομένως, πρώτα κάνεις τις κολλήσεις - συνδέσεις της υψηλής τάσης με τα κυκλώματα που τροφοδοτείς (με την υψηλή τάση), και μόνο μετά στο module εφαρμόζεις την τάση τροφοδοσίας. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, πρέπει να είναι μεταξύ 11,5 και 16 βολτ. Σωστό είναι το module να το τροφοδοτείς με 12 βολτ, δηλαδή τάση που σου παράγουν οι 2 μπαταρίες (12 και 24 βολτ). 

Στο 2. Αν έχεις στη διάθεσή σου το τροφοδοτικό 220/+24 βολτ, με τα 24 μπορείς να τροφοδοτήσεις τον window comparator, τον προενισχυτή και ενισχυτή, αλλά για το module της υψηλής τάσης, από τα 24 βολτ πρέπει να δημιουργήσεις τις τάσεις στα 12 και 5 βολτ. Τις τάσεις αυτές μπορείς να τις δημιουργήσεις με τα LM, των 12 και 5 βολτ. Προσοχή! Ο 12-βολτος LM θα σου θερμαίνεται, καθότι πάνω του θα «πέφτουν» 12 βολτ, με κατανάλωση περίπου 60 mA. Φρόντισε το 12-βολτο LM να ψύχεται με κάποιον τρόπο. Επομένως, η είσοδος της υψηλής τάσης (όπως αποκαλείς την τροφοδοσία του module) πρέπει να τροφοδοτείται με 12 βολτ. Με κανέναν τρόπο με 24 βολτ!!! Αν την τροφοδοτήσεις με 24βολτ, η πηγή της υψηλής τάσης (το module) αμέσως θα σου καεί.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (06-01-20)

----------


## nio-4-

> *1.*
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*
> 
> Γιάννη καλημέρα και καλές γιορτές.
> 
> Στο 1. Για να καταλάβω: Πρώτα εφαρμόζεις τα 12 βολτ στο module της υψηλής και, στη συνέχεια, την υψηλή τάση την εφαρμόζεις στο κύκλωμα; Αν έτσι ενεργείς, απορώ πως έως τώρα δεν σου καταστράφηκε το module της υψηλής τάσης. Θέλουν μεγάλη προσοχή οι συσκευές που παράγουν την υψηλή τάση. Με τη σειρά που αναφέρεις, ή θα σου καταστραφεί το module (οι πυκνωτές εξόδου εξομάλυνσης της υψηλής τάσης) ή θα καταστραφεί το εξάρτημα που τροφοδοτείς με την υψηλή τάση (οι πυκνωτές εξόδου, με υψηλή τάση, ακαριαία θα εκφορτιστούν σε αυτά). Επομένως, πρώτα κάνεις τις κολλήσεις - συνδέσεις της υψηλής τάσης με τα κυκλώματα που τροφοδοτείς (με την υψηλή τάση), και μόνο μετά στο module εφαρμόζεις την τάση τροφοδοσίας. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, πρέπει να είναι μεταξύ 11,5 και 16 βολτ. Σωστό είναι το module να το τροφοδοτείς με 12 βολτ, δηλαδή τάση που σου παράγουν οι 2 μπαταρίες (12 και 24 βολτ). 
> 
> Στο 2. Αν έχεις στη διάθεσή σου το τροφοδοτικό 220/+24 βολτ, με τα 24 μπορείς να τροφοδοτήσεις τον window comparator, τον προενισχυτή και ενισχυτή, αλλά για το module της υψηλής τάσης, από τα 24 βολτ πρέπει να δημιουργήσεις τις τάσεις στα 12 και 5 βολτ. Τις τάσεις αυτές μπορείς να τις δημιουργήσεις με τα LM, των 12 και 5 βολτ. Προσοχή! Ο 12-βολτος LM θα σου θερμαίνεται, καθότι πάνω του θα «πέφτουν» 12 βολτ, με κατανάλωση περίπου 60 mA. Φρόντισε το 12-βολτο LM να ψύχεται με κάποιον τρόπο. Επομένως, η είσοδος της υψηλής τάσης (όπως αποκαλείς την τροφοδοσία του module) πρέπει να τροφοδοτείται με 12 βολτ. Με κανέναν τρόπο με 24 βολτ!!! Αν την τροφοδοτήσεις με 24βολτ, η πηγή της υψηλής τάσης (το module) αμέσως θα σου καεί.
> Βασίλειος.



Καλημέρα Βασίλη και με το καλό να μπει το νέο έτος και να τελεσφορήσει ο άθλος που πρωτίστως κάνεις εσύ,

Ναι , φυσικά και έχω το τροφοδοτικό που μου είπες να κάνω.

Συνοψίζοντας, 
η πηγή υψηλής τάσης- module έχει επάνω του έναν LM7805 για την ρύθμιση της αρνητικης τάσης και το φίλτρο του οποτε θα χρειαστει ενας LM78012 στο τροφοδοτικό των 24v dc για να τροφοδότησω την πλακέτα της υψηλής τάσης. 
Θα βάλω μια ψύκτρα και όλα οκ αλλά μεταγενέστερα.  Τώρα,  αν δεν έχω σήμα θα πρέπει να δω μήπως κάηκε κάποια από τους 3 πυκνωτές υψηλής τάσης στον διαιρετη τάσης του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη?

Διευκρινίζοντας, 
  Θα πρέπει να τροφοδότησω τους ενισχυτές πρώτα?
Αλλά και με την υψηλή ταση αν δεν δώσω τροφοδοσία δεν θα μπορέσει να δουλέψει το σύστημα = διαιρετης τάσης + φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη. 

Μήπως θέλεις να βγάλω καλώδιο ξεχωριστό για την τροφοδοσία του LM7805 για να τροφοδοτω τη ρυθμιζόμενη ταση του module της υψηλής τάσης και μετά την γενικη τροφοδοσία του module ,12v,της υψηλής τάσης ?

Εγώ θεωρώ ότι πρέπει με ένα διακόπτη να τροφοδοτούνται όλα όπως σε κάθε ηλεκτρονική συσκευή.
Αν νομίζεις ότι θα κάνω ζημιά , αν μπορείς να μου κάνεις έναν τύπο καθυστέρησης της τάσης,με πυκνωτες ισως,δεν ξερω, σε συγκεκριμένες τροφοδοσίες αν μπορείς- ουσιαστικά στην τάσης 12v.

----------


## VaselPi

_Εγώ θεωρώ ότι πρέπει με ένα διακόπτη να τροφοδοτούνται όλα όπως σε κάθε ηλεκτρονική συσκευή._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*

Το μήνυμα αυτό περιλαμβάνει τη σωστή επιλογή. Ωστόσο, πριν τεθεί η συσκευή σε λειτουργία, το ποτενσιόμετρο που ελέγχει την υψηλή τάση ρύθμισέ το στο «μηδέν», δηλαδή η παραγόμενη υψηλή τάση να είναι μηδέν. Όταν η συσκευή τεθεί σε λειτουργία, σιγά σιγά, με το ποτενσιόμετρο, την υψηλή τάση κάνε την να είναι -960 βολτ. Με μηδενική υψηλή τάση πρέπει και να κλείνει η συσκευή.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (06-01-20)

----------


## nio-4-

Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

Αυτό το μήνυμα θα είναι ξεχωριστό απ'όλα τα άλλα και δεν θα μπορούσε να γίνει αλλιώς,

 Χρόνια σου πολλά λοιπόν, με υγεία ευλογία και προπάντων φώτιση!!! Να μας παρέχεις τις γνώσεις σου και την σοφία σου εδώ με υπομονή και αβίαστα,  με χαρά.

----------


## VaselPi

1 _Τώρα, αν δεν έχω σήμα θα πρέπει να δω μήπως κάηκε κάποια από τους 3 πυκνωτές υψηλής τάσης στον διαιρετη τάσης του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη?_

2_ Αν νομίζεις ότι θα κάνω ζημιά , αν μπορείς να μου κάνεις έναν τύπο καθυστέρησης της τάσης,με πυκνωτες ισως,δεν ξερω, σε συγκεκριμένες τροφοδοσίες αν μπορείς- ουσιαστικά στην τάσης 12v._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4.*

Γιάννη, καλημέρα και Καλή Χρονιά.

Στο 1. Συνήθως, όταν καταστρέφονται οι πυκνωτές, αυτοί βραχυκυκλώνουν. Τι ζημιά αυτή μπορείς να την ελέγξεις δίχως να τους ξεκολλήσεις από το κύκλωμα, με το πολύμετρο. Δες αν δείχνει βραχυκύκλωμα. Πάντως, θεωρώ απίθανο να έχεις τέτοια ζημιά, η οποία θα οδηγούσε στον μηδενισμό της υψηλής τάσης. Η υψηλή τάση ήταν ΟΚ. 

Στο 2. Υπάρχει τρόπος αυτόματης (ηλεκτρονικής) καθυστέρησης της υψηλής τάσης, σωστότερα, _αργής ανόδου_ της υψηλής τάσης. Στο δικό μου τροφοδοτικό, η υψηλή τάση «σερνόταν» σε χρόνο 1-ος δευτερολέπτου. Θεωρητικά, η καθυστέρηση αυτή θα μπορούσε να είναι 0,1 ή ακόμη και 0,01 s. Έστω ότι θέλουμε η καθυστέρηση να είναι 0,3 s. Από το σημείο αυτό αρχίζει η φαντασία. 
Έστω ότι τι χρονική στιγμή t=0 τίθεται σε λειτουργία η συσκευή, δηλαδή τα 24 βολτ. Αυτό που θέλουμε είναι η τάση των 5 βολτ, που ελέγχει την υψηλή τάση, να εμφανιστεί κατά 0,3 s αργότερα των 12, η οποία τροφοδοτεί το module. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι:
(α) το 12-βολτο LM, με τα 24 βολτ το συνδέουμε άμεσα,
(β) το 5-βολτο LM _δεν το συνδέουμε_ στα 24 βολτ, αλλά στην έξοδο του 12-βολτου LM,
(γ) η σύνδεση αυτή πρέπει να γίνει μέσω ενός κυκλώματος RC. Θέλουμε, στον πυκνωτή C η τάση να γίνει 12 βολτ σε χρόνο 0,3s. Δηλαδή το γινόμενο RC να είναι 0,1 s.
Μένει οι τιμές R και C να υπολογιστούν. Αρχίζουμε από την R. 
Στο 5-βολτο LM, «πέφτουν» 7 βολτ (12-5). _Αποφασίζουμε_, από τα 7 βολτ, τα 3 βολτ να πέφτουν στην R, ενώ τα 4 βολτ, στο LM, το οποίο με τα 4 βολτ μπορεί να λειτουργεί άνετα. Καθώς η κατανάλωση του 5-βολτου LM δεν υπερβαίνει τα 9 mA, για την R προκύπτει η τιμή R=3V/9mA = 1/3 kΩ ή 333 Ω. 
Καθώς την καθυστέρηση τη θέλουμε 0,3 s, το γινόμενο RC πρέπει να είναι 0,1 s. Έτσι, για τον πυκνωτή προκύπτει η τιμή C = 0,1s/333 Ω = 3x10-4 F ή 300 μF. Στη θέση του, βάλε τον ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή των 330 μF. Τελικά, R = 330 Ω και C = 330 μF. 
Προσοχή! Στους παραπάνω συλλογισμούς αγνοήσαμε τη μικρή καθυστέρηση της τάσης που δημιουργούν τα φίλτρα που μπήκαν στις τάσεις 12 και 24 βολτ, όταν προσπαθούσες να μειώσεις το θόρυβο του ενισχυτή, ο οποίος σου «έμπαζε» από το modyle. Αυτά τα φίλτρα παραμένουν στις θέσεις τους.   
Γενικότερα, όσο ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής καθυστερεί να έρθει, έλεγξε αν λειτουργεί σωστά ο προενισχυτής και ο ενισχυτής με τους τελεστικούς. Κάτι πήγε στραβά στη συναρμολόγηση αυτών των δύο κυκλωμάτων.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (06-01-20)

----------


## nio-4-

> 1 
>   [/I]
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4.*
> 
> Γιάννη, καλημέρα και Καλή Χρονιά.
> 
> 
> Στο 2. Υπάρχει τρόπος αυτόματης (ηλεκτρονικής) καθυστέρησης της υψηλής τάσης, σωστότερα, _αργής ανόδου_ της υψηλής τάσης. Στο δικό μου τροφοδοτικό, η υψηλή τάση «σερνόταν» σε χρόνο 1-ος δευτερολέπτου. Θεωρητικά, η καθυστέρηση αυτή θα μπορούσε να είναι 0,1 ή ακόμη και 0,01 s. Έστω ότι θέλουμε η καθυστέρηση να είναι 0,3 s. Από το σημείο αυτό αρχίζει η φαντασία. 
> ...



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

 Πώς μπορώ να τους ελέγξω ? Να βάλω μια μικρή τροφοδοσία 1v από μπαταρία  στον προενισχυτη και να δω στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή τι βγάζει? 
(Διορθωσα μερικά πράγματα ελπίζω να μην έχουν πρόβλημα)

2. Οπότε συνδέω άμεσα στην ταση 24v έναν, LM7812 και στην έξοδο του εν σειρά αντίσταση και παράλληλα ως προς γείωση τον πυκνωτη? Και τροφοδοτω το module της υψηλής τάσης με τον LM7805 με το φίλτρο??

----------


## VaselPi

_1 Πώς μπορώ να τους ελέγξω ? Να βάλω μια μικρή τροφοδοσία 1v από μπαταρία στον προενισχυτη και να δω στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή τι βγάζει?_
_(Διορθωσα μερικά πράγματα ελπίζω να μην έχουν πρόβλημα)

2. Οπότε συνδέω άμεσα στην ταση 24v έναν, LM7812 και στην έξοδο του εν σειρά αντίσταση και παράλληλα ως προς γείωση τον πυκνωτη? Και τροφοδοτω το module της υψηλής τάσης με τον LM7805 με το φίλτρο??_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4.*

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
Στο 1. Για τον προενισχυτή, χρειάζεσαι τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Για τον ενισχυτή, πρέπει να έχεις εναλλασσόμενη τάση, περίπου 1 κHz, 1 V. 

Στο 2. Το module το τροφοδοτείς με τα δύο LM: το LM7812 (είσοδος 11,5-16 V) και το LM 7805 (ρύθμιση της υψηλής).
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (06-01-20)

----------


## nio-4-

> _1 Πώς μπορώ να τους ελέγξω ? Να βάλω μια μικρή τροφοδοσία 1v από μπαταρία στον προενισχυτη και να δω στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή τι βγάζει?_
> _(Διορθωσα μερικά πράγματα ελπίζω να μην έχουν πρόβλημα)
> 
> 2. Οπότε συνδέω άμεσα στην ταση 24v έναν, LM7812 και στην έξοδο του εν σειρά αντίσταση και παράλληλα ως προς γείωση τον πυκνωτη? Και τροφοδοτω το module της υψηλής τάσης με τον LM7805 με το φίλτρο??_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4.*
> 
> Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
> Στο 1. Για τον προενισχυτή, χρειάζεσαι τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Για τον ενισχυτή, πρέπει να έχεις εναλλασσόμενη τάση, περίπου 1 κHz, 1 V. 
> ...



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

  Α) Το LM 7812 που πλέον θα τροφοδοτεί όλη την πλακέτα της υψηλής τάσης τουτέστιν 1. Φίλτρο χαμηλής τάσης (Δεν θυμάμαι σε ποιο σημείο το είχαμε βάλει) 2. Φίλτρο υψηλής τάσης 3. LM 7805 4. Τροφοδοσία module της υψηλής τάσης (11,5v-16v) με βολεύει πολύ να το τροφοδοτω με 25v απευθείας να το κάνω?

Επίσης,  
Β) πως να συνδέσω  την αντίσταση και τον πυκνωτη καθυστέρησης τάσης?

----------


## VaselPi

1. _Τροφοδοσία module της υψηλής τάσης (11,5v-16v) με βολεύει πολύ να το τροφοδοτω με 25v απευθείας να το κάνω?_

2. _πως να συνδέσω την αντίσταση και τον πυκνωτη καθυστέρησης τάσης?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4.*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 

Στο 1. Με κανέναν τρόπο, το module θα σου καεί αμέσως!!!

Στο 2. Την αντίσταση 330 Ω τη συνδέεις μεταξύ εξόδου του LM7812 (12 βολτ) και εισόδου του LM7805, ενώ τον πυκνωτή 330 μF τον συνδέεις στην είσοδο του LM7805, δηλαδή παράλληλα στον ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή που μπαίνει συνήθως στην είσοδο όλων των LM. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (06-01-20)

----------


## nio-4-

> [COLOR=#008000]
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
> 
> Στο 1. Με κανέναν τρόπο, το module θα σου καεί αμέσως!!!
> 
> Στο 2. Την αντίσταση 330 Ω τη συνδέεις μεταξύ εξόδου του LM7812 (12 βολτ) και εισόδου του LM7805, ενώ τον πυκνωτή 330 μF τον συνδέεις στην είσοδο του LM7805, δηλαδή παράλληλα στον ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή που μπαίνει συνήθως στην είσοδο όλων των LM. 
> Βασίλειος.



Συγγνώμη,  στο 1. Κατα λάθος το έγραψα.  Φυσικά και θα παίρνει από τον LM7812 η σταθερη τροφοδοσία του module της υψηλής τάσης. 

Στον εισοδο του LM7812 τι ηλεκτρολυτικο πυκνωτη να βάλω ? Δεν μπορουμε να τον συνδέσω απευθείας με την ταση 12v; βασικά στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα εννοούσα τον LM7812 να τον τροφοδότησω με 24v λογικά αντέχει σωστά?

----------


## VaselPi

_Στον εισοδο του LM7812 τι ηλεκτρολυτικο πυκνωτη να βάλω ? Δεν μπορουμε να τον συνδέσω απευθείας με την ταση 12v; βασικά στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα εννοούσα τον LM7812 να τον τροφοδότησω με 24v λογικά αντέχει σωστά?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4.*

Γιάννη καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά. 
Το σχήμα τροφοδοσίας που συζητάμε είναι προσωρινό, προκειμένου να μην λειτουργείς τις 2 μπαταρίες. Όταν επανέλθουν οι μπαταρίες, το σχήμα θα αλλάξει. 
Όσο θυμάμαι, με τις μπαταρίες, είχες μεγάλο θόρυβο στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή, ο οποίος δεν ήταν χαοτικός και τυχαίος, δηλαδή ήταν περιοδικός και έμπαζε από την τροφοδοσία του module και την έξοδο της υψηλής τάσης. Με άλλα λόγια, μιλάμε για παρεμβολή από το module. Έτσι, για να μπλοκαριστεί η παρεμβολή από την έξοδο της υψηλής τάσης, εκεί μπήκε ένα RC φίλτρο υψηλής τάσης, θυσιάζοντας ένα μικρό μέρος της υψηλής. Αυτό το φίλτρο πρέπει να παραμένει στη θέση του.
Για να μπλοκαριστεί η παρεμβολή από την τροφοδοσία του module, δηλαδή τα 12 βολτ, εκεί μπήκε ένα χαμηλόωμο RC φίλτρο, προκειμένου η παρεμβολή να μην εμφανίζεται στα 24 βολτ, που τροφοδοτούν τον προενισχυτή και ενισχυτή. Αυτό που επέτυχες ήταν ο θόρυβος (παρεμβολή) να μειωθεί σε επίπεδα 1-2 mV, δηλαδή ένα καλό επίπεδο του λόγου «σήμα-θόρυβος».
Τον ίδιο λόγο πρέπει να έχεις και με το τροφοδοτικό των 24 βολτ, που τον λειτουργείς από τη ΔΕΗ. Εδώ τα 12 βολτ τα δημιουργείς με ένα 12-βολτο LM 7812, που θα σου θερμαίνεται λόγω μεγάλης κατανάλωσης του module, περίπου 60 mA. Αν τον LM 7812 τον συναρμολογήσεις σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές, δηλαδή με δύο πυκνωτές, στην είσοδο και έξοδο, τότε το μόνο που θα πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι το Ripple των 24 βολτ, το οποίο πρέπει να είναι μικρότερο από 1 mV, όταν η κατανάλωση είναι 60 mA.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (06-01-20)

----------


## Vagelis64

γεννητρια σηματος θες, νομιζω; 
αν ναι, εχω μια με το xr2206.
Πολλα δεν μπορω να σου πω σχετικα με αυτα που εγραφες .
Την ειχα αγορασει για κατι που εφτιαχνα.
Περριλιπτικα : 9-12v / 3 ποτενσιομετρα Amp/Fine/Coarso
Out : Tri & Sin
65K-1mHZ/3k-65Khz/100-3Khz/10-100Mhz/1-10Hz.

----------

nio-4- (06-01-20)

----------


## nio-4-

> γεννητρια σηματος θες, νομιζω; 
> αν ναι, εχω μια με το xr2206.
> Πολλα δεν μπορω να σου πω σχετικα με αυτα που εγραφες .
> Την ειχα αγορασει για κατι που εφτιαχνα.
> Περριλιπτικα : 9-12v / 3 ποτενσιομετρα Amp/Fine/Coarso
> Out : Tri & Sin
> 65K-1mHZ/3k-65Khz/100-3Khz/10-100Mhz/1-10Hz.



Καλημέρα Βασίλη και χρόνια πολλά και φωτισμένα, 

Τον LM7812 θα τον συνδέσω σε αναπτυξιακή πλακέτα (breadboard) οπότε και θα είμαστε άνετοι για κάθε αλλαγή στα φίλτρα και ότι χρειαστεί για το τροφοδοτικό παροχής εισόδου από την ΔΕΗ . 
Μετά θα είναι πολύ εύκολο να τοποθετήσω τον Lm7812 στην πλακέτα της υψηλής τάσης με την καθυστέρηση τάσης.

Την γεννήτρια δεν θα την χρειαστώ,  ευχαριστώ πολύ,  γιατί θα περιμένω να έρθει ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστης για να μην παιδευομαι με άλλα.

----------


## nio-4-

Βασίλη,

  ψαχνω τα datasheets του LM7812 stmicroelectronics και ειναι λιτα και περιεκτικα|! δεν δειχνουν συνδεσμολογια ουτε τιμες πυκνωτων. εψαξα στο ιντερνετ και ειδα 0,33uf στην εισοδο (μη ηλεκτρολυτικο φανταζομαι) και 0,1uf ηλεκτρολυτικο στην εξοδο (πιθανολογω ηλεκτρολυτικου τυπου)

  οποτε και εγω εβαλα εναν 0,1 uf μη ηλεκτρολυτικο στην εισοδο του και εναν 0,22uf στην εξοδο του και βλεπουμε. οποτε τωρα τα βαζω ολα μεσα και η εξοδος της πλακετας της υψηλης την βαζω στην αναπτυξιακη πλακετα εξω που εχω συναρμολογησει τον LM7812 και την τροφοδοσια των ενισχυτων στο τροφοδοτικο που εχει ομως μια αντισταση 5w/100Ω με εναν ηλεκτρολυτικο 47uf. Ελπιζω να ειναι εναν τυπου φιλτρου και αυτοοπως και αν εχει μπορουνα να βαλουμε πρεοχειρα ενα πριν την τροφοδοσια

----------


## VaselPi

_ψαχνω τα datasheets του LM7812 stmicroelectronics και ειναι λιτα και περιεκτικα|! δεν δειχνουν συνδεσμολογια ουτε τιμες πυκνωτων. εψαξα στο ιντερνετ και ειδα 0,33uf στην εισοδο (μη ηλεκτρολυτικο φανταζομαι) και 0,1uf ηλεκτρολυτικο στην εξοδο (πιθανολογω ηλεκτρολυτικου τυπου)_

_οποτε και εγω εβαλα εναν 0,1 uf μη ηλεκτρολυτικο στην εισοδο του και εναν 0,22uf στην εξοδο του και βλεπουμε. οποτε τωρα τα βαζω ολα μεσα και η εξοδος της πλακετας της υψηλης την βαζω στην αναπτυξιακη πλακετα εξω που εχω συναρμολογησει τον LM7812 και την τροφοδοσια των ενισχυτων στο τροφοδοτικο που εχει ομως μια αντισταση 5w/100Ω με εναν ηλεκτρολυτικο 47uf. Ελπιζω να ειναι εναν τυπου φιλτρου και αυτοοπως και αν εχει μπορουνα να βαλουμε πρεοχειρα ενα πριν την τροφοδοσια_
 
Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4.*

Γιάννη καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά. Στα LM, στην είσοδο πρέπει να μπαίνει ο κεραμικός 0,33 μF, ενώ στην έξοδο, ο 0,1 μF. 
Πάντως, στην είσοδο του LM πάντα υπάρχει και ένας μεγάλος ηλεκτρολυτικός πυκνωτής της εξομαλύνσεις της τάσης του δικτύου.
Αν και στην έξοδο θέλεις να βάλεις ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή, που δεν είναι απαραίτητο, αυτός δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνει το 1 μF. Για μεγαλύτερη ευστάθεια και αποφυγή ταλαντώσεων στον LM, οι πυκνωτές εξόδου πρέπει να είναι μικρότεροι της εισόδου. Αν δεν έχεις τον 0,33 μF, βάλε τον 0,22 μF, αλλά στην είσοδο του LM, ενώ στην έξοδο βάλε τον 0,1 μF. Με άλλα λόγια, άλλαξε τις θέσεις των 2 πυκνωτών.  
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (12-01-20)

----------


## nio-4-

Ευχαριστώ Βασίλη, 

Οπότε θα βάλω στην είσοδο του έναν κεραμικό 0,33uf και βλέπουμε.

Βασίλη.... το μοναδικό κατάστημα εδώ δεν έχει 0,33uf κεραμικό και λέω εγώ τώρα,  να τους πω να πάνε να...το κλείσουν το μαγαζάκι τους ? Η θα γίνω κακός??? 😡😡😡

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά. Στα LM, στην είσοδο πρέπει να μπαίνει ο κεραμικός 0,33 μF, ενώ στην έξοδο, ο 0,1 μF. 
> Πάντως, στην είσοδο του LM πάντα υπάρχει και ένας μεγάλος ηλεκτρολυτικός πυκνωτής της εξομαλύνσεις της τάσης του δικτύου.
> Αν και στην έξοδο θέλεις να βάλεις ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή, που δεν είναι απαραίτητο, αυτός δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνει το 1 μF. Για μεγαλύτερη ευστάθεια και αποφυγή ταλαντώσεων στον LM, οι πυκνωτές εξόδου πρέπει να είναι μικρότεροι της εισόδου. Αν δεν έχεις τον 0,33 μF, βάλε τον 0,22 μF, αλλά στην είσοδο του LM, ενώ στην έξοδο βάλε τον 0,1 μF. Με άλλα λόγια, άλλαξε τις θέσεις των 2 πυκνωτών.  
> Βασίλειος.



Καλημέρα Βασίλη, 

Λοιπόν,  έβαλα έναν LM7815 που ειχα για να μην τροφοδοτείται  οριακά το module.  Επίσης,  έβαλα έναν κεραμικό 330nF στην είσοδο του που τροφοδοτείται με 24v και στην έξοδο μόνο το φίλτρο Δηλαδή 330Ω εν σειρά προς την είσοδο του LM7805 και το θετικό του ηλεκτρολυτικου πυκνωτη 330uF του φίλτρου καθυστέρησης τάσης στην είσοδο του LM7805 και το αρνητικό άκρο στην γείωση Αλλά έχω ταση 5v στην έξοδο του lm7812

----------


## VaselPi

_Λοιπόν, έβαλα έναν LM7815 που ειχα για να μην τροφοδοτείται οριακά το module. Επίσης, έβαλα έναν κεραμικό 330nF στην είσοδο του που τροφοδοτείται με 24v και στην έξοδο μόνο το φίλτρο Δηλαδή 330Ω εν σειρά προς την είσοδο του LM7805 και το θετικό του ηλεκτρολυτικου πυκνωτη 330uF του φίλτρου καθυστέρησης τάσης στην είσοδο του LM7805 και το αρνητικό άκρο στην γείωση Αλλά έχω ταση 5v στην έξοδο του lm7812_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4.*

Γιάννη καλημέρα. Αυτό που σου προτείνω είναι το προσωρινό τροφοδοτικό της ΔΕΗ να προσομοιάζει τις δύο 12-βολτες μπαταρίες. Επομένως, ο LM 7815 είναι περιττός. 
Πρέπει να έχεις διαθέσιμες 3 τάσεις: στα 24, στα 12 και 5 βολτ. 
Τα 24 βολτ, σου τα παράγει το τροφοδοτικό της ΔΕΗ, ενώ οι τάσεις 12 και 5 βολτ πρέπει να παραχθούν με τα LM7812 και LM7805.
1. Το LM7812 το τροφοδοτείς από τα 24 βολτ άμεσα. Προσοχή! Το LM7812 θα σου θερμαίνεται, καθότι θα άγει περίπου 60 mA. 
2. Το LM 7805, μέσω των 330 Ω «τούβλο», το τροφοδοτείς από τα 12 βολτ που παράγει ο LM7812. Ο LM7805 δεν αναμένεται να θερμαίνεται, καθότι το ρεύμα που άγει είναι περίπου 9 mA. Ο ηλεκτρολυτικός πυκνωτής των 330 μF συνδέεται παράλληλα, στην είσοδο του LM7805. 
Έτσι, όταν το τροφοδοτικό τίθεται σε λειτουργία, οι τάσεις 24 και 12 βολτ δημιουργούνται σχεδόν ακαριαία, αλλά στην είσοδο του LM 7805 η τάση θα «σέρνεται» και θα αυξάνει με σταθερά χρόνου 0,1 s. Περίπου με τον ίδιο τρόπο θα αυξάνει και η τάση των 5 βολτ στην έξοδο του LM7805. 
Ζητούμενο είναι η υψηλή τάση να μην δημιουργείται ακαριαία, αλλά να αυξάνει σιγά-σιγά και να αποκτά τη μέγιστη τιμή σε χρόνο περίπου 0,3s. Αυτό επιτυγχάνεται όταν τα 5 βολτ, που ελέγχουν την υψηλή τάση, αυξάνουν σιγά-σιγά, σε χρόνο περίπου 0,3s. Περίπου με τον ίδιο ρυθμό θα αυξάνει και η υψηλή τάση, αν εκ’ των προτέρων είναι ρυθμισμένη στα -960 βολτ. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (12-01-20)

----------


## nio-4-

> [
> ο LM 7815 είναι περιττός. 
> Πρέπει να έχεις διαθέσιμες 3 τάσεις: στα 24, στα 12 και 5 βολτ. 
> 
> Βασίλειος.



Καλημέρα Βασίλη, 

Τον LM7815 τον εβαλα διοτι η σταθερή  ταση που χρειάζεται το module είναι από 12-16v. 

Η ταση πάντως πέφτει στα 5ν μετά την αντίσταση 330Ω εκτός και αν είναι μεγαλύτερη και καταλάθος την εβαλα ή όντως έχει τέτοια πτώση τάσης και πάρω την ταση 15v στο module πριν την αντίσταση και πυκνωτη , ακριβώς στην έξοδο του LM7815

----------


## nio-4-

καλημερα Βασίλη,

   εβαλα τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη με το μικροτερο ραγισμα, (μου εχει στειλει ο πωλητης αλλες δυο, τις αναμενω). 

1. τροφοδοτώντας με το φιλτρο εισοδου που καναμε για τις μπαταριες , στο τροφοδοτικο δυκτιου 220v σε +/-24v μου εβγαζε αρνητικη ταση, το παρεκαμψα γιατι μας ενδιαφερει προτίστος να βγαζει σημα.

2. εβαλα το φιλτρο καθυστερησης τασης στην εξοδο του LM78015 και μολις συνέδεα την πλακετα της υψηλης τασης που σπινθήριζε ολίγον τι!  :Smile: 
το συνδεσα επειτα στην εξοδο -απ'ευθειας 15v και ολα καλα, δεν εκανε αρκ.

3. Εξοδο δεν ειχα ούτε και με την πηγη καταματα !
αρα πρεπει να βγαλω εξω την πλακετα της υψηλης τασης (αρα προεκταση καλωδίου υψηλης  :Cursing: ) και να ρυθμιζω την υψηλη ταση στην εκκινηση 

4. και μαλλον ειναι καμμένος ο τελεστικος ενισχυτης

----------


## VaselPi

_1. Τον LM7815 τον εβαλα διοτι η σταθερή ταση που χρειάζεται το module είναι από 12-16v.

2. Η ταση πάντως πέφτει στα 5ν μετά την αντίσταση 330Ω εκτός και αν είναι μεγαλύτερη και καταλάθος την εβαλα ή όντως έχει τέτοια πτώση τάσης και πάρω την ταση 15v στο module πριν την αντίσταση και πυκνωτη , ακριβώς στην έξοδο του LM786. Εξοδο δεν ειχα ούτε και με την πηγη καταματα !
αρα πρεπει να βγαλω εξω την πλακετα της υψηλης τασης (αρα προεκταση καλωδίου υψηλης) και να ρυθμιζω την υψηλη ταση στην εκκινηση15

3. εβαλα τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη με το μικροτερο ραγισμα, (μου εχει στειλει ο πωλητης αλλες δυο, τις αναμενω)

4. τροφοδοτώντας με το φιλτρο εισοδου που καναμε για τις μπαταριες , στο τροφοδοτικο δυκτιου 220v σε +/-24v μου εβγαζε αρνητικη ταση, το παρεκαμψα γιατι μας ενδιαφερει προτίστος να βγαζει σημα.

5. εβαλα το φιλτρο καθυστερησης τασης στην εξοδο του LM78015 και μολις συνέδεα την πλακετα της υψηλης τασης που σπινθήριζε ολίγον τι! 
το συνδεσα επειτα στην εξοδο -απ'ευθειας 15v και ολα καλα, δεν εκανε αρκ._


Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4.*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
Στο 1. Ο LM7815 είναι περιττός, καθότι το module μπορεί να λειτουργήσει ακόμη και με 11,5 βολτ.

Στο 2. Η αντίσταση 330 Ω δεν μπορεί να μπει στα LM7815 και LM7812, διότι τροφοδοτούν το module που καταναλώνει 60 mA. Το ρεύμα αυτό, στα 330 Ω δημιουργεί πτώση τάσης 20 βολτ. Έτσι, από τα 24, διαθέσιμα είναι μόνο τα 4 βολτ. Στα δύο LM η αντίσταση - τούβλο δεν πρέπει να υπερβαίνει τα 15 Ω. 
Προσοχή! Τα 330 Ω μπαίνουν _μόνο_ στην τροφοδοσία του LM7805. Μόνο εκεί!

Στο 3. Ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής δε σηκώνει κανένα ράγισμα. Ούτε μεγάλο, ούτε μεσαίο και ούτε μικρό. Οποιοδήποτε ράγισμα σημαίνει καταστροφή του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή.  Στο εσωτερικό του πολλαπλασιαστή το κενό πρέπει να είναι της τάξης 10-9 Torr. Οποιοδήποτε ράγισμα στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή το κενό αυτό το καταστρέφει.

Στο 4. Δεν το καταλαβαίνω. 

Στο 5. Βλέπε το 2.

Στο 6. Δεν είχες σήμα μάλλον λόγω κατεστραμμένου φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

Από τα 24v για να πάρω 16v - 11,5v πως θα το κάνω?? Γιατί να μην βάλω τον LM7815 αντί του LM7812 . 

1. Περιττός δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι διότι θα πρέπει να προϋπάρχει ένας LM78XX για να έχουμε διπλή σταθεροποίηση όπως είχες πει

----------


## VaselPi

_1Από τα 24v για να πάρω 16v - 11,5v πως θα το κάνω?? Γιατί να μην βάλω τον LM7815 αντί του LM7812 .

2. Περιττός δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι διότι θα πρέπει να προϋπάρχει ένας LM78XX για να έχουμε διπλή σταθεροποίηση όπως είχες πει_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*.

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 

Στο 1. Ο λόγος είναι απλός. Με τα 60 mA και επιπλέον 3 βολτ, το module θα σου θερμαίνεται περισσότερο, που καλό είναι να αποφεύγεται. Καλύτερα να σου θερμαίνεται ο LM, παρά το module. 
Στο ερώτημα πως κάνουμε τα 12 βολτ από τα 24, η απάντηση είναι πολύ απλή - με τον LM7812, που σου τα δημιουργεί και σταθεροποιημένα. 

Στο 2. Η διπλή σταθεροποίηση είναι πάντα καλύτερη. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι η υψηλή τάση σχεδόν καθόλου δεν εξαρτάται από την τάση τροφοδοσίας, δηλαδή τα 12 βολτ, ενώ έντονα (γραμμικά) εξαρτάται από τα 5 βολτ, με τα οποία τροφοδοτείς το πολύστροφο ποτενσιόμετρο με το οποίο ρυθμίζεις την υψηλή τάση. Διπλή σταθεροποίηση θέλουν μόνο τα 5 βολτ, που επιτυγχάνεται με τους δύο LM, τον LM7812 και LM7805. Προσοχή! Τα 330 Ω τα βάζεις _μόνο εδώ_, δηλαδή μεταξύ τους, από την έξοδο του LM7812 προς την είσοδο του LM7805. Εκεί μπαίνουν και τα 330 μF, αλλά παράλληλα. Τα 330 μF μπορείς να τα τριπλασιάσεις, δηλαδή να τα κάνεις ακόμη και 1000 μF. Με τα 1000 μF, η υψηλή τάση θα «σέρνεται» ακόμη πιο αργά και θα σου δημιουργείται μετά από περίπου 1 δευτερόλεπτο, που είναι ακόμη καλύτερα.

Όταν επανέλθουν οι μπαταρίες, οι τάσεις 12 και 5 βολτ θα είναι σταθεροποιημένες, ενώ μη σταθεροποιημένη θα είναι μόνο η τάση των 24 βολτ, στο βαθμό που οι μπαταρίες θα ιδιάζουν. Αυτό τώρα πόσο κακό είναι; Η απάντηση στο ερώτημα είναι - μικρό θα είναι το κακό, καθότι με τα 24 βολτ τροφοδοτούνται ο προενισχυτής με τον ενισχυτή, όπως και ο window comparator. 
Ο συντελεστής ενίσχυσης των δύο ενισχυτών σχεδόν καθόλου δεν εξαρτάται από τα 24 βολτ. Επίσης, από τα 24 βολτ σχεδόν καθόλου δεν εξαρτάται και η λειτουργία του λογικού μέρους του window comparator. Αυτό που πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι ο στάνταρ παλμός εξόδου του window comparator. Αυτός πρέπει να έχει σταθερό «ύψος», σε βολτ, και σταθερή χρονική διάρκεια, καθότι θα οδηγείται τελικά στον αναλογικό μετρητή βελόνας, προς ένδειξη στάθμης της ραδιενέργειας. Επομένως, στον window comparator, η ηλεκτρονική μονάδα που δημιουργεί τον στάνταρ παλμό θα πρέπει να τροφοδοτείται με τα σταθεροποιημένα 12 βολτ. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (13-01-20)

----------


## nio-4-

> Προσοχή! Τα 330 Ω τα βάζεις _μόνο εδώ_, δηλαδή μεταξύ τους, από την έξοδο του LM7812 προς την είσοδο του LM7805. Εκεί μπαίνουν και τα 330 μF, αλλά παράλληλα. Τα 330 μF μπορείς να τα τριπλασιάσεις, δηλαδή να τα κάνεις ακόμη και 1000 μF. Με τα 1000 μF, η υψηλή τάση θα «σέρνεται» ακόμη πιο αργά και θα σου δημιουργείται μετά από περίπου 1 δευτερόλεπτο, που είναι ακόμη καλύτερα.
> 
> Βασίλειος.



καλησπερα Βασίλη,

    το προβλημα ειναι στην συνδεση αντιστασης /πυκνωτη. τα συνδεω παραλληλα δηλαδη το ενα ακρο του πυκνωτη και της αντιστασης στην εξοδο  του LM7812 και το αλλο ακρο και τον δυο στην εισοδο του LM7805 και τωρα απλα εχω ταση 7,7v οχι 12!

εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα με τον πυκνωτη παραλληλα, βρηκα εναν 1000uf/16v , λιτο και ταπεινό και αφου εκανα την καλυτερη επιλογη σε πυκνωτη δοκιμαζα αντιστασεις κατεβηκα μεχρι τα 47Ω αλλα τιποτα μεχρι 8v καταφερα την ταση εξοδου μετα το φιλτρο με παραλληλα πυκνωτη και αντισταση

----------


## VaselPi

_το προβλημα ειναι στην συνδεση αντιστασης /πυκνωτη. τα συνδεω παραλληλα δηλαδη το ενα ακρο του πυκνωτη και της αντιστασης στην εξοδο του LM7812 και το αλλο ακρο και τον δυο στην εισοδο του LM7805 και τωρα απλα εχω ταση 7,7v οχι 12!_

_εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα με τον πυκνωτη παραλληλα, βρηκα εναν 1000uf/16v , λιτο και ταπεινό και αφου εκανα την καλυτερη επιλογη σε πυκνωτη δοκιμαζα αντιστασεις κατεβηκα μεχρι τα 47Ω αλλα τιποτα μεχρι 8v καταφερα την ταση εξοδου μετα το φιλτρο με παραλληλα πυκνωτη και αντισταση_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*.

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. 
Συναρμολόγησε το κύκλωμα που επισυνάπτω.
Βασίλειος.

G8.png

----------

nio-4- (14-01-20)

----------


## nio-4-

καλησπερα Βασίλη,

   εχω παρει ολα τα εξαρτηματα τα τοποθετησα επανω στην πλακετα της υψηλης και χωρανε οριακα , μια ακιδα να μου πεις να βαλω μπορει να μην χωραει χαχα....

αλλα θα ηθελκα μια διευκρίνιση , στο σχεδιο που μου ειχες επισυναψει με τα φιλτρα  έχοντας τροφοδοσια απο τις μπατραριε πως μπορω να τα διαμορφώσω τωρα για να μην τα βγαζω? δηλάδη στο σχημα που επισυναπτω εδω , στο μεσαιο μερος που συνδεω την τροφοδοσια 24v + τον LM7812? το θεμα ειναι αν υπάρχει προβλημα με την αντισταση 100Ω. στην χειροτερη περιπτωση να αποφυγω το μεσαιο φιλτρο

ειμαι ετοιμος να τα κολλησω απλα ρωταω μηπως κανω κατι λαθος

αποσυνδεω τον LM7805  απο τον κομβο 12v και εκει αναμεσα παρεμβάλλω το σχεδιο που αναρτησες στην τελευταία απαντηση σου??? (και φυσικα πλεον παιρνει ταση 24v )

κανουμε το νεο σχεδιο που επισυναψα?

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
Θεώρησε άκυρο το σχέδιο G8 + G5, που είχες επισυνάψει στο προηγούμενο ποστ. Τα σχέδια G8 και G5, δεν πάνε μαζί. Το G5 είναι για τροφοδοσία με μπαταρίες, ενώ το G8, για τροφοδοσία από το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ. 
Τονίζω ότι το σχέδιο τροφοδοσίας G8 είναι προσωρινό, προκειμένου να απαλλαγείς από την ανάγκη κάθε τόσο να φορτίζεις τις δύο 12-βολτες μπαταρίες. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να συναρμολογηθεί πάνω στην πλακέτα της υψηλής τάσης. Μπορεί να συναρμολογηθεί σε άλλη πλακέτα. Όταν λυθούν όλα τα προβλήματα, στο τέλος, οι μπαταρίες θα επανέλθουν. Μαζί με τις μπαταρίες θα επανέλθει και το σχέδιο τροφοδοσίας G5. 
Προσοχή - στο G5, η αντίσταση «τούβλο» είναι 10 και όχι 100Ω. Στα 12 βολτ, το φίλτρο μπαίνει για να αποκόψει από τις 2 μπαταρίες τον θόρυβο που παράγει το module της υψηλής τάσης. Όσο θυμάμαι, τον μειώνει σε επίπεδα 1-2 mV, που είναι αρκετά καλά.  
Προς το παρόν, όσο οι τάσεις παράγονται από το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ, κάνε χρήση το σχέδιο G8, το οποίο μελλοντικά ίσως χρειαστεί να συμπληρώσεις στο σημείο των 24 βολτ. Αλλά αυτό θα το δούμε μετά. Ας έρθει πρώτα ο νέος φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής - δίχως ράγισμα!
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (26-01-20)

----------


## nio-4-

Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

Χθες ήρθαν οι φωτοπολλαπλασιαστες και οι δύο σε φυσιολογική κατάσταση εξωτερικά τουλάχιστον.

  Τον συνέδεσα και έχουμε θέμα.... Όταν συνδέω το σύστημα στην τροφοδοσία 24v πλέον μια στην πλακέτα της υψηλής τάσης που έχει επάνω της τους δύο σταθεροποιητές τάσης και μια στην προενισχυτη- ενίσχυση έχω πτώση τάσης και μάλιστα 10v! Δεν ξέρω που οφείλεται αυτό. Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα.  Θα μπορούσα βέβαια να τροφοδότησω πρώτα την μια ταση 24v των πακέτων προενισχυτη- ενισχυτή και να δω αν έχει πτωση τασης ή όχι και μετά την πλακέτα της υψηλής τάσης .

Βέβαια στον παλμογραγο παίρνω σήμα κάτι πριόνια μεγάλου "ύψους v/div " πλάτος που λες εσύ 

Τι προτείνεις?

----------


## VaselPi

_Τι προτείνεις?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*.

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Μάλλον έχεις μεγάλη κατανάλωση ρεύματος. Σε αυτές τις καταστάσεις, το πρώτο που κάνεις είναι να ελέγξεις (μετρήσεις) τα ρεύματα κατανάλωσης των διαφόρων τμημάτων του κυκλώματος. Άρχισε από το module της υψηλής τάσης (το συνδέεις με τα 24 βολτ μέσω ενός αμπερόμετρου). Πρέπει να καταναλώνει περίπου 70 mA. Αν το module είναι οκ, τότε μέτρα το ρεύμα κατανάλωσης του ενισχυτή με τους 2 τελεστικούς. Σημειώνω ότι η κατανάλωση του προενισχυτή είναι πολύ μικρή, αλλά μέτρα και αυτήν. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (26-01-20)

----------


## nio-4-

> _Τι προτείνεις?_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*.
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Μάλλον έχεις μεγάλη κατανάλωση ρεύματος. Σε αυτές τις καταστάσεις, το πρώτο που κάνεις είναι να ελέγξεις (μετρήσεις) τα ρεύματα κατανάλωσης των διαφόρων τμημάτων του κυκλώματος. Άρχισε από το module της υψηλής τάσης (το συνδέεις με τα 24 βολτ μέσω ενός αμπερόμετρου). Πρέπει να καταναλώνει περίπου 70 mA. Αν το module είναι οκ, τότε μέτρα το ρεύμα κατανάλωσης του ενισχυτή με τους 2 τελεστικούς. Σημειώνω ότι η κατανάλωση του προενισχυτή είναι πολύ μικρή, αλλά μέτρα και αυτήν. 
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

Η πλακέτα της υψηλής τάσης συνδεδεμένη τροφοδοτεί και τον διαιρετη τάσης και κατ' επέκταση τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη και καταναλώνει ένταση ρεύματος, 

Με το αναλογικό πολύμετρο :100mA
Με το ψηφιακό πολύμετρο    :292mA

Οι πλακέτες ενισχυτή και προενισχυτη καταναλώνουν ένταση ρεύματος 

Με το αναλογικό πολύμετρο στην κλίμακα Χ 50 τερματίζει και στην Χ 500 (στην επόμενη δηλαδή) δεν κινείται η βελόνα. 
Με το ψηφιακό πολύμετρο 8,88mA


Νέα δεδομένα!!!

Η πλακέτα της υψηλής τάσης συνδεδεμένη τροφοδοτεί και τον διαιρετη τάσης αποσυνδεοντας τώρα μόνο τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη  καταναλώνει την εκπληκτική τιμή έντασης ρεύματος: 63,8mA
Με το ψηφιακό πολύμετρο μόνο διότι το αναλογικό πολύμετρο αρνείται πάλι να μετρήσει !!!

Κάτι υποψιάζομαι ότι θα χρειαστεί αλλαγή διαιρετη τάσης αλλά εύχομαι να το αποφύγω  :Smile: 

Επίσης,  έχω και δεύτερο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη που μου έστειλε δώρο ο προμηθευτής μου.

Μόλις μέτρησα την κατανάλωση με τον δεύτερο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη και έχουμε παρόμοια αποτελέσματα τουτέστιν κατανάλωση έντασης ρεύματος περί τα 230mA

----------


## VaselPi

_αποσυνδεοντας τώρα μόνο τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*.

Εννοείς ότι τον είχες αφαιρέσει από τη βάση του;
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (26-01-20)

----------


## nio-4-

> _αποσυνδεοντας τώρα μόνο τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*.
> 
> Εννοείς ότι τον είχες αφαιρέσει από τη βάση του;
> Βασίλειος.



Ναι Βασίλη

----------


## VaselPi

Τότε προβληματικός είναι ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής ή η φωτοστεγανότητα του.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (26-01-20)

----------


## nio-4-

> Τότε προβληματικός είναι ο φωτοπολαπλασιαστηής.
> Βασίλειος.



Και οι δύο??? Και οι δύο έχουν ίδια συμπεριφορά

----------


## VaselPi

Μάλλον, αν είναι οκ η φωτοστεγανότητα.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (26-01-20)

----------


## nio-4-

> Μάλλον, αν είναι οκ η φωτοστεγανότητα.
> Βασίλειος.



δεν εχω πειραξει τιποτα και μαλιστα ο ενας εχει τον κρυσταλλο και τον δευτερο που δοκιμασα δεν εχει κρυσταλλο , χωρις κρυσταλλο τον συνδεσα μεσα φυσικα και οι δυο στην σωληνα. να ανοιξω να μπει φως?

----------


## nio-4-

εδωσα προσφορα για αυτον τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη


https://www.ebay.com/itm/EMI-9524B-P...torefresh=true

----------


## VaselPi

Να υποθέσω ότι τα ποδαράκια του είναι όπως στον παλαιό;
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (27-01-20)

----------


## nio-4-

> Να υποθέσω ότι τα ποδαράκια του είναι όπως στον παλαιό;
> Βασίλειος.



Δεν γνωρίζω στον προηγούμενο που ανέβασα με λινκ δεν φαίνονται καλά.  Οι δύο νέοι που έχω και δοκίμασα έτσι φαίνονται αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς μπορούμε να το ελέγξουμε,  το μόνο που φαίνεται είναι η κοντή ακιδα που είναι σαν δείκτης για την σύνδεση στην βάση του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη

----------


## VaselPi

_Δεν γνωρίζω στον προηγούμενο που ανέβασα με λινκ δεν φαίνονται καλά. Οι δύο νέοι που έχω και δοκίμασα έτσι φαίνονται αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς μπορούμε να το ελέγξουμε,_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*.

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
Μπαίνεις στην ΕΜΙ, κλικ στον τύπο και συγκρίνεις τα data sheets των 2 φωτοπολλαπλασιαστών. Εκεί θα βρεις και τον τρόπο σύνδεσης του διαιρέτη στη βάση του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Η συνδεσμολογία πρέπει να είναι ίδια. Αν δεν είναι ίδια, ο διαιρέτης πρέπει να ανασυναρμολογηθεί. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> _Δεν γνωρίζω στον προηγούμενο που ανέβασα με λινκ δεν φαίνονται καλά. Οι δύο νέοι που έχω και δοκίμασα έτσι φαίνονται αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς μπορούμε να το ελέγξουμε,_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*.
> 
> Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
> Μπαίνεις στην ΕΜΙ, κλικ στον τύπο και συγκρίνεις τα data sheets των 2 φωτοπολλαπλασιαστών. Εκεί θα βρεις και τον τρόπο σύνδεσης του διαιρέτη στη βάση του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Η συνδεσμολογία πρέπει να είναι ίδια. Αν δεν είναι ίδια, ο διαιρέτης πρέπει να ανασυναρμολογηθεί. 
> Βασίλειος.



Καλημέρα Βασίλη, 

Είναι ακριβώς ίδιος.

----------


## VaselPi

_Είναι ακριβώς ίδιος._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*.

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Πράγματι, είναι ακριβώς ο ίδιος. Τόση ατυχία; Αυτό που σου γίνεται είναι μεγάλη κατανάλωση ρεύματος στην έξοδο της υψηλής τάσης. Απορώ πως δεν σου καταστράφηκε το module της υψηλής τάσης. Σου το έσωσε η μεγάλη πτώση τάσης στην πηγή των 24 βολτ. Με ρεύμα 300 mA, η τάση από 24 γινόταν 10 βολτ. 
Υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι σκάρτοι οι 2 φωτοπολλαπλασιαστές, δηλαδή έχουν σκάρτο κενό. Μάλλον, όταν εφαρμόζεται η υψηλή τάση, εντός του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη δημιουργείται ηλεκτρικό τόξο αίγλης. Ο έλεγχος αυτός μπορεί να γίνει όταν ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής είναι έξω από τον κύλινδρο, καλυμμένος με μαύρο ύφασμα, σε δωμάτιο με συσκότιση. Εφαρμόζεις την υψηλή τάση και κοιτάς τι γίνεται μέσα στον φωτοπολλαπλασιστή. Πρόσεχε μη σου καταστραφεί το module. Για το λόγο αυτό, με τα 24 βολτ να τον συνδέεις μόνο 15 - 20 δευτερόλεπτα. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (27-01-20)

----------


## nio-4-

> _Είναι ακριβώς ίδιος._
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*.
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Πράγματι, είναι ακριβώς ο ίδιος. Τόση ατυχία; Αυτό που σου γίνεται είναι μεγάλη κατανάλωση ρεύματος στην έξοδο της υψηλής τάσης. Απορώ πως δεν σου καταστράφηκε το module της υψηλής τάσης. Σου το έσωσε η μεγάλη πτώση τάσης στην πηγή των 24 βολτ. Με ρεύμα 300 mA, η τάση από 24 γινόταν 10 βολτ. 
> Υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι σκάρτοι οι 2 φωτοπολλαπλασιαστές, δηλαδή έχουν σκάρτο κενό. Μάλλον, όταν εφαρμόζεται η υψηλή τάση, εντός του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη δημιουργείται ηλεκτρικό τόξο αίγλης. Ο έλεγχος αυτός μπορεί να γίνει όταν ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής είναι έξω από τον κύλινδρο, καλυμμένος με μαύρο ύφασμα, σε δωμάτιο με συσκότιση. Εφαρμόζεις την υψηλή τάση και κοιτάς τι γίνεται μέσα στον φωτοπολλαπλασιστή. Πρόσεχε μη σου καταστραφεί το module. Για το λόγο αυτό, με τα 24 βολτ να τον συνδέεις μόνο 15 - 20 δευτερόλεπτα. 
> Βασίλειος.




καλησπερα Βασίλη,

παρήγγειλα τελικα μια αλλη που οπως λεει ο πωλητης την εχει βγαλει απο διαταξη εν λειτουργία και συγκεκριμένα απο μικροσκόπιο. εχει εγγύηση 90 ημερων καλης λειτουργίας . οποτε να μην δοκιμασω τις δυο αυτες να τις πεταξω αφου θα ερθει αλλη και με δεδομενου οτι μπορει να χαλασει το δυσεύρετο module υψηλης τασης.

αυτες τις πηρα σε χαμηλη τιμη και το θεμα ειναι οτι μπορω να βρω καινούργιες και ποιο οικονομικες απο αυτην αλλα εμεις θελουμε ιδιου τυπου. Απ' οτι βλεπω εχει περιπου 30ετία οι λυχνιες εχουν τα χρονακια τους αλλα οπως ειπες ειναι επταψυχες.

απο ατυχια αλλο τιποτα αλλα... οψόμεθα , ερχεται νεο αιμα!

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη, όσο περιμένεις να σου έρθει ο νέος φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής, «πάλεψε» με τα 24 βολτ. Δηλαδή, στο βαθμό που με τα 24 βολτ τροφοδοτουνται ο προενισχυτής με τον ενισχυτή, προσπάθησε, με τους ενισχυτές και το module σε λειτουργία, αλλά δίχως τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, το ripple των 24 βολτ να είναι μικρότερο από 0,5 mV (ρεύμα κατανάλωσης περίπου 70 mA). Με άλλα λόγια, η πριονωτή τάση που βλέπεις στον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης των 24 βολτ να είναι μικρότερη από 0,5 mV. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (28-01-20)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη, όσο περιμένεις να σου έρθει ο νέος φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής, «πάλεψε» με τα 24 βολτ. Δηλαδή, στο βαθμό που με τα 24 βολτ τροφοδοτουνται ο προενισχυτής με τον ενισχυτή, προσπάθησε, με τους ενισχυτές και το module σε λειτουργία, αλλά δίχως τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, το ripple των 24 βολτ να είναι μικρότερο από 0,5 mV (ρεύμα κατανάλωσης περίπου 70 mA). Με άλλα λόγια, η πριονωτή τάση που βλέπεις στον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης των 24 βολτ να είναι μικρότερη από 0,5 mV. 
> Βασίλειος.




καλησπερα Βασίλη,

αυτο πως θα γινει? να προσθεσω φιλτρο πυκνωτη ηλεκτρολυτικο με κεραμικο οπως τα προηγουμενα που καναμε? βολευει εξω πριν την συνδεση στο τροφοδοτικο

το ripple πως το μετραω???? που βαζω τον προμπ? στην εξοδο που τον εβαλα του ενισχυτη εχω μια κυματομορφη  50mv. οταν ειναι συνδεδεμενη μονο η γειωση του προμπτ στο κυκλωμα εχω 3,8mv

----------


## VaselPi

_1. αυτο πως θα γινει? να προσθεσω φιλτρο πυκνωτη ηλεκτρολυτικο με κεραμικο οπως τα προηγουμενα που καναμε?_
_2.  βολευει εξω πριν την συνδεση στο τροφοδοτικο_
_3.  το ripple πως το μετραω???? που βαζω τον προμπ?_ 
_4.  στην εξοδο που τον εβαλα του ενισχυτη εχω μια κυματομορφη 50mv. οταν ειναι συνδεδεμενη μονο η γειωση του προμπτ στο κυκλωμα εχω 3,8mv_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*.

Γιάννη καλημέρα. Αυτά τα θέματα θέλουν διάβασμα, αλλά και καλή εμπέδωση της ύλης. Ωστόσο, πρόχειρα και πολύ χονδρικά.
Στο 1 και 2. Το τροφοδοτικό των 24 βολτ που έχεις - το αγόρασες; Το έκανες μόνος; Τι είδους είναι, διότι η παρέμβαση γίνεται μέσα στο τροφοδοτικό. 
Η κυματομορφή των 50 mV που αναφέρεις είναι το ripple του τροφοδοτικού, το οποίο εισχωρεί και στην έξοδο του ενισχυτή. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που σε προτρέπω να το μειώσεις σε επίπεδα 0,5 mV. Μία λύση είναι να αυξηθούν οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές των φίλτρων, αλλά δεν σου τη συνιστώ διότι αυτό θα σε αναγκάσει να τους αυξήσεις 100 φορές, που είναι πολύ. Είναι προτιμότερο, η μείωση του ripple να γίνει ηλεκτρονικά, με ένα LM317 REGULATOR, ρυθμισμένο να σου παράγει τα 24 βολτ, σε συνδεσμολογία μειωμένου ripple (βλ. τα data sheets). 
Στο 3. Το κροκοδειλάκι του προμπ - στη Γη, ενώ την τσιμπίδα - στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού. Ο παλμογράφος - σε λειτουργία AC. 
Τα 3,8 mV αγνόησέ τα, διότι είναι σήμα που επάγεται στην τσιμπίδα του προμπ όταν αυτή είναι στον «αέρα». Τα σήματα αυτά δεν ενδιαφέρουν.

Τέλος, για να μην προκαλέσεις και άλλη ζημιά, άφησε κατά μέρος το module, τον προενισχυτή με τον ενισχυτή. Μην τους θέτεις σε λειτουργία έως ότου αποκτήσεις τροφοδοτικό των 24 βολτ με μικρό ripple. 
Στο τροφοδοτικό, την κατανάλωση ρεύματος προκάλεσέ την με μία αντίσταση «τούβλο», που στα 24 βολτ καταναλώνει 100 mA (πάρε μία μικρή εφεδρεία στο ρεύμα, δηλαδή τα 70 mA θεώρησέ τα 100). Επομένως, το «τούβλο» πρέπει να είναι 240 Ω. Είναι πιο ασφαλές να πειραματίζεσαι με το «τούβλο». 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (29-01-20)

----------


## nio-4-

Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

Το τροφοδοτικό 220v/+-24v είναι αυτό που μου είχες πει να κατασκευασω.  Δημιουργήθηκε από δύο, LM317 και LM337 και σε καθε έξοδο εχει έναν  ηλεκτρολυτικο πυκνωτη  και ένα  τούβλο.

 Οπότε εγώ βάζω μια αντίσταση τούβλο στα άκρα 0 και + και μετράω με τον παλμογράφο εκεί?

----------


## nio-4-

Αυτα ειναι τα αποτελεσματα μου,περι τα 20mv ripple , βεβαια η αντισταση ζεσταινεται αλλα....
και οπως βλεπεις διχως φιλτρα στην εξοδο


https://ibb.co/ZNhncvD
https://ibb.co/R73K0Yy
https://ibb.co/7WLFjpx
https://ibb.co/smSsWsd

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα.
Να μου επιτρέψεις να σχολιάσω τις 4 Φώτο. 
*1*. Η προτελευταία Φώτο, είναι μάλλον προϊόν παρεξήγησης. Έχεις βάλει περιττά πράγματα μέσα στον μεταλλικό σωλήνα, δημιουργώντας έτσι μεγάλη ασφυξία στο μοντάζ. Μέσα στον συσκοτισμένο χώρο πρέπει να είναι μόνο ο προενισχυτής. Τίποτα άλλο. Όλα τα άλλα κυκλώματα - έξω. 

*2*. Στο τροφοδοτικό των 24 βολτ βλέπω ένα «λαθάκι», από πλευράς μοντάζ. Στο κύκλωμα του ADJUST, τα καλώδια πρέπει να είναι όσο γίνεται πιο μικρά, ενώ εσύ τα έχεις μεγάλα. Με τόσο μεγάλο μήκος, να αναμένεις στην τάση εξόδου να σου επάγονται τα 50 Hz. Όσο για το Ripple, που είναι περίπου 20 mV, το βρίσκω φυσιολογικό. Κάτι καλύτερο από 1/1000 της τάσης εξόδου. 

*3.* Ωστόσο, το Ripple μπορεί να μειωθεί ακόμη περισσότερο. Μεγάλα περιθώρια μείωσης έχεις στην είσοδο του LM317, όπου η εφαρμοζόμενη τάση είναι περίπου 40 V. 
Το σκεπτικό. Αν η εφαρμοζόμενη τάση στην είσοδο είναι 40 V, «περισσεύουν» 13 βολτ, καθώς ο LM317 πρέπει να λειτουργεί με τάση εισόδου κατά 3 βολτ υψηλότερη της εξόδου, δηλαδή με 24 + 3 = 27 βολτ. Τα 13 βολτ που περισσεύουν, μπορούν να αξιοποιηθούν. 
Η διαφορά των 3 βολτ είναι οριακή. Δεν είναι καλό ο LM317 να λειτουργεί οριακά. Οπότε, κάνε τη διαφορά των τάσεων 8 βολτ. Μένουν άλλα 5, τα οποία μπορείς να τα «ρίξεις» πάνω σε ένα _πρόσθετο_ RC φίλτρο. Με το πρόσθετο φίλτρο, το Ripple της εισόδου (στο LM317) μπορεί να μειωθεί σημαντικά. 
Με δεδομένο ότι το ρεύμα κατανάλωσης είναι 0,1 Α, η αντίσταση R πρέπει να είναι 50 Ω. Έτσι, αν ο πυκνωτής C είναι 1000 μF, τότε η αναμενόμενη μείωση του αρχικού Ripple είναι περίπου 40 φορές (35 για αρμονικά σήματα). 
Συμπερασματικά: Τα 40 βολτ δεν τα οδηγείς απευθείας στην είσοδο του LM317. Μεσολαβεί το RC φίλτρο (R = 50 Ω, C = 1000 μF), όπου όταν Ι = 0,1 Α, στην R θα «πέφτουν» 5 βολτ, που είναι ανεκτά. Κάνε αυτήν τη προσθήκη και δες κατά πόσο θα σου μειώσει το Ripple. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

1. Εννοείται κάθε σχολιασμός δεκτός και με μεγάλη χαρά και προσοχή από μέρους μου.
Τα είχα σχεδιάσει τόσοοοο καλά....  :Smile:  έχω και θα σου δείξω ένα το οποίο ονομάζεται tube sca ... και είναι πεπρωμένα όλα μέσα σε μέγεθος μισό κουτάκι αλουμινίου διάσταση... θα θελα να το σχολιάσεις σε κάποια φάση.  Θα τα βγαλω Αλλά τι καλώδιο στο σήμα εξόδου του προενισχυτη δεν πρέπει να είναι μικρό??

2. Το φίλτρο πως είπαμε οτι το συνδέουμε?? Παράλληλα στην εξοδο της γέφυρας,  γιατι Βολευει προσωρινά,  ο πυκνωτης και εν σειρα η αντίσταση? 50Ω τούβλο ? το οποίο φίλτρο εμποδίζει την συχνοτητα δυκτιου?

----------


## VaselPi

_1 Αλλά τι καλώδιο στο σήμα εξόδου του προενισχυτη δεν πρέπει να είναι μικρό??_

_2 Το φίλτρο πως είπαμε οτι το συνδέουμε?? Παράλληλα στην εξοδο της γέφυρας, γιατι Βολευει προσωρινά, ο πυκνωτης και εν σειρα η αντίσταση? 50Ω τούβλο ? το οποίο φίλτρο εμποδίζει την συχνοτητα δυκτιου?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*.

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
Στο 1. Στον προενισχυτή, το σήμα εξάγεται από τον εκπομπό του ακόλουθου τάσης. Αυτό επιτρέπει το καλώδιο εξόδου να το κάνεις ακόμη και 50 εκατοστά! Κοντό πρέπει να είναι μόνο ένα καλώδιο - αυτό που συνδέει την άνοδο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή με την είσοδο του προενισχυτή. 

Στο 2. Τα φίλτρα είναι πολλών ειδών. Ανάλογα με το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζεις, χρησιμοποιείς το ένα ή το άλλο. Στα τελευταία ποστ, το πρόβλημα που συζητάμε είναι το Ripple της ανορθωμένης τάσης. Στον παλμογράφο, εκδηλώνεται ως πριονωτή τάση μερικών βολτ στον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης. Αυτό που επιδιώκουμε, είναι τα μερικά βολτ να γίνουν μερικά δέκατα ή μερικά εκατοστά του βολτ. 
Ο πιο απλός τρόπος είναι να αυξήσεις την χωρητικότητα των ηλεκτρολυτικών πυκνωτών εξομάλυνσης που μπαίνουν μετά τη γέφυρα. Με άλλα λόγια, να αλλάξεις τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς και στη θέση τους να βάλεις μεγαλύτερους. Έτσι, αν θέλεις το Ripple να το μειώσεις 10 φορές, οι νέοι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πρέπει να είναι 10 φορές μεγαλύτερη. Μερικές φορές η αλλαγή αυτή είναι εφικτή, αλλά άλλοτε είναι αδύνατη, όπως σε εμάς, που θέλουμε μείωση του Ripple 50 φορές. Εξάλλου, η γέφυρα ανόρθωσης μπορεί να καεί, αν ο ηλεκτρολυτικός είναι πολύ μεγάλος. 
Η ορθότερη λύση είναι ένα βαθυπερατό φίλτρο RC (μάθε τα βαθυπερατά φίλτρα), το οποίο αποτελείται από μία αντίσταση και έναν πυκνωτή. Μπαίνει το φίλτρο μεταξύ των 40 βολτ και της είσοδο του LM317. Έτσι, το ένα (πρώτο) άκρο της αντίστασης «πατάει» στα 40 βολτ (έντονα ριπλωμένα), ενώ το άλλο άκρο (δεύτερο), στην είσοδο του LM. Ο πυκνωτής συνδέεται στο δεύτερο άκρο της αντίστασης, παράλληλα στην είσοδο του LM. Ένα πρόβλημα έχει αυτό το φίλτρο. Το ρεύμα που διαρρέει το LM317, διαρρέει και την αντίσταση, μειώνοντας την τάση που εφαρμόζεται στο LM317. Σημασία έχει η μείωση αυτή να μην είναι μεγάλη. 5 βολτ, είναι ανεκτά. 
Στον πυκνωτή (στην είσοδο του LM317), το Ripple αναμένεται να είναι περίπου 40 φορές μικρότερο (R:1/ωC φορές, ω=200π). Αναμένεται να είναι 40 φορές μικρότερο και στην έξοδο του LM317, δηλαδή στα 24 βολτ.
Τέλος, στη τελευταία Φώτο διακρίνεται μία μικρή (μερικά mV) παρεμβολή των 50 Hz. Σε αυτά αναφερόμουν. Η παρεμβολή αυτή δημιουργείται από το μη προσεγμένο μοντάζ του LM317. Στο κύκλωμα του ADJUST, τα καλώδια πρέπει να είναι κοντά (μικρά).
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

1.Τα καλώδια εξόδου να τα κάνω ποιο κοντά Δηλαδή την θετική  έξοδο και γείωση ? Η γείωση όμως παρι μέχρι τον μετασχηματιστή οπότε αναγκαστικά έχει μήκος μπορεί μικραίνει βέβαια. 

2. Τους ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτές στη είσοδο να τους αφαιρέσω? Αν όχι ουσιαστικά παρέμβαση την αντίσταση από την γέφυρα στο θετικό του ηλεκτρολυτικου πυκνωτη εισόδου και παράλληλα του βάζω αυτόν του φίλτρου

----------


## VaselPi

_1.Τα καλώδια εξόδου να τα κάνω ποιο κοντά Δηλαδή την θετική έξοδο και γείωση ? Η γείωση όμως παρι μέχρι τον μετασχηματιστή οπότε αναγκαστικά έχει μήκος μπορεί μικραίνει βέβαια._

_2. Τους ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτές στη είσοδο να τους αφαιρέσω? Αν όχι ουσιαστικά παρέμβαση την αντίσταση από την γέφυρα στο θετικό του ηλεκτρολυτικου πυκνωτη εισόδου και παράλληλα του βάζω αυτόν του φίλτρου_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nio** 4*.

Γιάννη καλημέρα.
*1.* Στο Σχηματικό του προενισχυτή (βλ. το G3), η έξοδος του σήματος γίνεται από τον εκπομπό του τρανζίστορ. Συμβολίζεται με μία γραμμή, με αναγραφή Out. Αυτή η γραμμή παριστάνει (συμβολίζει) το καλώδιο εξόδου. Το μόνο ερώτημα που μπορεί να προκύψει εδώ είναι αν το καλώδιο εξόδου του σήματος θα είναι με ή δίχως μπλεντάζ. Είναι καλύτερα να είναι με μπλεντάζ, ενώ το μήκος του μπορεί να είναι έως 50 cm. 
Είναι παντελώς αδιάφορο το μήκος του καλωδίου της Γης.

*2.* Κανένα στοιχείο του υπάρχοντος κυκλώματος του LM317 δεν αλλάζεις και δεν αφαιρείς. Μόνο προσθέτεις. Αυτό που θα προσθέσεις στο υπάρχων κύκλωμα λέγεται βαθυπερατό φίλτρο RC. Ωστόσο, για να το σφηνώσεις στο υπάρχον κύκλωμα, πρέπει να αφαιρέσεις το συρματάκι που συνδέει το LM με το + των ηλεκτρολυτικών εξομαλυνσης, τα λεγόμενα + 40 βολτ. Ηλεκτρικά, στη θέση αυτού του σύρματος βάζεις την αντίσταση τούβλο 240 Ω. Έτσι, η συνδεση του LM με τα +40 βολτ γίνεται τώρα μέσω της αντίστασης.
Τον ηλεκτρολυτικό του φίλτρου (1000 μF) τον κολλάς, με το +, στην είσοδο του LM, ενώ το πλην, στη Γη. Επομένως, στο υπάρχον κύκλωμα προσθέτεις μόνο 2 στοιχεία: την αντίσταση τούβλο και έναν ακόμη ηλεκτρολυτικό στα 1000 μF. 
Θα διαπιστώσεις τελικά, ότι στην είσοδο του LM, το Ripple θα είναι 40 φορές μικρότερο του Ripple που παρατηρείται στους ηλεκτρολυτικούς εξομάλυνσης της ανορθωμένης τάσης. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (03-02-20)

----------


## nio-4-

Οπότε μετά την γέφυρα,  τα 40v δηλαδή, μενει ως εχει ο πυκνωτης και προσθέτω ενα ακομη και μετα μπαινει η αντίσταση τουβλο του φίλτρου προς τον LM

----------


## nio-4-

Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

Τι αντίσταση να βάλω στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικου? 

Η αντίσταση που έχω διαθέσιμη για το φίλτρο  σε τούβλο είναι 220Ω ελπίζω να μην είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα

----------


## nio-4-

ιδού τα αποτελεσματα ,

https://ibb.co/2Yr6yNW
https://ibb.co/jgRW2bL
https://ibb.co/q5fF0n2
https://ibb.co/KwvMP1Y
https://ibb.co/rpZNh0g

----------


## VaselPi

*1.* _Οπότε μετά την γέφυρα, τα 40v δηλαδή, μενει ως εχει ο πυκνωτης και προσθέτω ενα ακομη και μετα μπαινει η αντίσταση τουβλο του φίλτρου προς τον LM_

*2*_. Τι αντίσταση να βάλω στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικου?_

Αρχικά μηνύματα από *nio 4.*

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
Στο 1. Σημείωσε λάθος. Με αυτό που έκανες, αύξησες απλώς τη χωρητικότητα του ηλεκτρολυτικού εξομάλυνσης. Ο πρόσθετος πυκνωτής πρέπει να μπει _μετά_ την αντίσταση και παράλληλα στο LM. Μόνο έτσι τα 2 στοιχεία δημιουργούν πρόσθετο φίλτρο. 

Στο 2. Η αντίσταση πρέπει να καταναλώνει 100 mA. Επομένως πρέπει να είναι 240 Ω, αλλά να είναι «τούβλο» των 5-10 βαττ, διότι θα θερμαίνεται. 

Και κάτι ακόμη. Τις φωτογραφίες που επισυνάπτεις, καλό είναι να συνοδεύεις με μερικά σχόλια ή δεδομένα. Για παράδειγμα, σε ποιο σημείο του κυκλώματος έγινε η καταγραφή, πόση είναι η τάση, το ρεύμα κατανάλωσης κ.ο.κ. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι το Ripple εξαρτάται και είναι ανάλογο του ρεύματος κατανάλωσης. Εξαρτάται επίσης και από το σημείο όπου γίνεται η καταγραφή.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (03-02-20)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
> Στο 1. Σημείωσε λάθος. Με αυτό που έκανες, αύξησες απλώς τη χωρητικότητα του ηλεκτρολυτικού εξομάλυνσης. Ο πρόσθετος πυκνωτής πρέπει να μπει _μετά_ την αντίσταση και παράλληλα στο LM. Μόνο έτσι τα 2 στοιχεία δημιουργούν πρόσθετο φίλτρο. 
> 
> Στο 2. Η αντίσταση πρέπει να καταναλώνει 100 mA. Επομένως πρέπει να είναι 240 Ω, αλλά να είναι «τούβλο» των 5-10 βαττ, διότι θα θερμαίνεται. 
> 
> Και κάτι ακόμη. Τις φωτογραφίες που επισυνάπτεις, καλό είναι να συνοδεύεις με μερικά σχόλια ή δεδομένα. Για παράδειγμα, σε ποιο σημείο του κυκλώματος έγινε η καταγραφή, πόση είναι η τάση, το ρεύμα κατανάλωσης κ.ο.κ. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι το Ripple εξαρτάται και είναι ανάλογο του ρεύματος κατανάλωσης. Εξαρτάται επίσης και από το σημείο όπου γίνεται η καταγραφή.
> Βασίλειος.



καλησπερα Βασίλη,

οκ θα προμηθευτω και θα την τοποθετησω. δεν χρειαζεται αλλαγη διοτι το ενα ακρο της αντιστασης το εχω συνδεσει στον κοινο κομβο που ενώνονται η θετικη εξοδο απο την γεφυρα - ο πυκνωτης 4700μF - ενας κεραμικος 0,1μf μετα συνδεω το αλλο ακρο της αντιστασης στον LM και εκει συνδεεται το θετικο ακρο του ηλεκτρολυτικου του φιλτρου μας και το αρνητικο τουτ πυκνωτη 1000μF  του φιλτρου μας στην γειωση ειμαι σωστος?

στην φωτο δειχνω την αντισταση και τον προμπ του παλμογραφου οποτε μπορουμε να υπολογισουμε το ρευμα καταναλωσης βαση της αντιστασης 47Ω /5W και 24v που εχουμε στην εξοδο μας.

μπορεις να σχολειασεις τα αποτελεσματα?

θα την ασυξησω την αντισταση αλλα με -20Ω τι συμπερασματα βγαζεις?

----------


## VaselPi

*1.*_ οκ θα προμηθευτω και θα την τοποθετησω. δεν χρειαζεται αλλαγη διοτι το ενα ακρο της αντιστασης το εχω συνδεσει στον κοινο κομβο που ενώνονται η θετικη εξοδο απο την γεφυρα - ο πυκνωτης 4700μF - ενας κεραμικος 0,1μf μετα συνδεω το αλλο ακρο της αντιστασης στον LM και εκει συνδεεται το θετικο ακρο του ηλεκτρολυτικου του φιλτρου μας και το αρνητικο τουτ πυκνωτη 1000μF του φιλτρου μας στην γειωση ειμαι σωστος?_

_2. στην φωτο δειχνω την αντισταση και τον προμπ του παλμογραφου οποτε μπορουμε να υπολογισουμε το ρευμα καταναλωσης βαση της αντιστασης 47Ω /5W και 24v που εχουμε στην εξοδο μας.

3. μπορεις να σχολειασεις τα αποτελεσματα?

4. θα την ασυξησω την αντισταση αλλα με -20Ω τι συμπερασματα βγαζεις?_

Αρχικά μηνύματα από *nio 4.*

Γιάννη καλημέρα. Ας τα δούμε ένα ένα.
Στο *1*. Είσαι σωστός!

Στο *2*. Γιατί η αντίσταση είναι 47 Ω; Με 24 βολτ και 47 Ω, το ρεύμα κατανάλωσης είναι περίπου 0,5 Α. Είναι πάρα πολύ. Με εφεδρεία, το ρεύμα κατανάλωσης το θεωρούμε 0,1 Α. Υπερφορτώνεις το τροφοδοτικό 5 φορές, χωρίς λόγο. 

Στο *3*. Όχι! Διότι με το ρεύμα 0,5 Α, το LM το έθεσες εκτός λειτουργίας, καθότι στην αντίσταση του φίλτρου (47 Ω), το ρεύμα 0,5 Α δημιουργεί πτώση τάσης 25 βολτ(!!!), ενώ εσύ θέλεις, το πολύ, 5. 

Στο *4*. Κανένα. Το LM είναι εκτός λειτουργίας και κινδυνεύει να καεί. Μην ξεφεύγεις από τον αρχικό σχεδιασμό τόσο πολύ (πάνω από 10 φορές). Η αντίσταση της κατανάλωσης πρέπει να είναι 240 Ω (Ι=0,1Α), του φίλτρου 47 Ω (U = IR = 5V) κ.ο.κ. Από τη στιγμή που η αντίσταση του φίλτρου είναι 47 Ω, το ρεύμα κατανάλωσης δεν μπορεί να υπερβαίνει το 0,1 Α! 
Τέλος. Για να δεις πόσο αποτελεσματικό είναι το φίλτρο σου, με ρεύμα κατανάλωσης 0,1 Α, το Ripple πρέπει να το μετρήσεις σε 3 σημεία:
(α) στον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης των 4700 μF (πριν την αντίσταση 47 Ω),
(β) στον πυκνωτή του φίλτρου των 1000 μF (μετά την αντίσταση 47 Ω),
(γ) στην έξοδο του LM, δηλαδή στα 24 βολτ.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (17-02-20)

----------


## nio-4-

Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

Μου είχες πει ότι η αντίσταση του φίλτρου πρέπει να είναι 240Ω. Είναι στην απάντηση σου την πρώτη σε αυτην την σελίδα,  δεν μπορώ να δω αριθμό γιατί μπαίνω από κινητό τώρα. 590 αν μετράω σωστά.

Οπότε τώρα έχουμε
1. αντίσταση φίλτρου 47Ω

2. Αντίσταση κατανάλωσης, στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικου , για την μέτρηση με τον προμπ στα άκρα της 240Ω

----------


## VaselPi

_Ηλεκτρικά, στη θέση αυτού του σύρματος βάζεις την αντίσταση τούβλο 240 Ω._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *VaselPi*

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
Πράγματι, στο ποστ 591 είχα γράψει αυτό το μήνυμα, που είναι λάθος. Έπρεπε να έγραφα: 
_«Ηλεκτρικά, στη θέση αυτού του σύρματος βάζεις την αντίσταση τούβλο 47 Ω»._ 
Ως προς τις προτάσεις του τελευταίου σου ποτ, είναι σωστές. Κάνε μετρήσεις του Ripple στα 3 σημεία του κυκλώματος, με αντίσταση φίλτρου 47 Ω και αντίσταση κατανάλωσης 240 Ω (Ικατ = 0,1 Α).
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> _Ηλεκτρικά, στη θέση αυτού του σύρματος βάζεις την αντίσταση τούβλο 240 Ω._
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *VaselPi*
> 
> Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
> Πράγματι, στο ποστ 591 είχα γράψει αυτό το μήνυμα, που είναι λάθος. Έπρεπε να έγραφα: 
> _«Ηλεκτρικά, στη θέση αυτού του σύρματος βάζεις την αντίσταση τούβλο 47 Ω»._ 
> Ως προς τις προτάσεις του τελευταίου σου ποτ, είναι σωστές. Κάνε μετρήσεις του Ripple στα 3 σημεία του κυκλώματος, με αντίσταση φίλτρου 47 Ω και αντίσταση κατανάλωσης 240 Ω (Ικατ = 0,1 Α).
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη,  

Μόλις τώρα κατάφερε να πάρω αντιστάσεις και ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστης μάλλον είναι στην courier εδώ. 
Αλλά έχει 270Ω ή 220Ω οπότε επέλεξα αντίσταση φορτίου 270Ω έπραξα ορθώς?  :Smile:  λόγο της κατανάλωσης που μου είχες πει...

----------


## VaselPi

_οπότε επέλεξα αντίσταση φορτίου 270Ω έπραξα ορθώς?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα *nio 4*

Και τα 270 Ω, κάνουν.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (13-02-20)

----------


## nio-4-

> _οπότε επέλεξα αντίσταση φορτίου 270Ω έπραξα ορθώς?_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα *nio 4*
> 
> Και τα 270 Ω, κάνουν.
> Βασίλειος.




καλησπερα Βασίλη,

ηρθε ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστης και εβαλα αντισταση τουβλο 47Ω και 1000μf ως φιλτρο και φορτιο 270Ω τουβλο στην εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου 220v/24v και με τροφοδοσια 22v εχω τα κατωθι αποτελεσματα.

να συνδεσω τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη?

https://ibb.co/x7PsWrT
https://ibb.co/fnH6Z0g
https://ibb.co/2SDnW95

----------


## VaselPi

1 Γιατί η τάση εξόδου είναι 22 βολτ; Πρέπει να είναι 24.
2 Σε ποιο σημείο του κυκλώματος έγιναν οι 3 καταγραφές;
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> 1 Γιατί η τάση εξόδου είναι 22 βολτ; Πρέπει να είναι 24.
> 2 Σε ποιο σημείο του κυκλώματος έγιναν οι 3 καταγραφές;
> Βασίλειος.



Πάντα στην έξοδο 0 και 22v προφανώς πρέπει να αυξήσω την ταση εξόδου με το τριμερ

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα. 
Μέτρησε το Ripple σε 3 σημεία του κυκλώματος, όπως σου πρότεινα στο post 597. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (17-02-20)

----------


## nio-4-

> Τέλος. Για να δεις πόσο αποτελεσματικό είναι το φίλτρο σου, με ρεύμα κατανάλωσης 0,1 Α, το Ripple πρέπει να το μετρήσεις σε 3 σημεία:
> (α) στον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης των 4700 μF (πριν την αντίσταση 47 Ω),
> (β) στον πυκνωτή του φίλτρου των 1000 μF (μετά την αντίσταση 47 Ω),
> (γ) στην έξοδο του LM, δηλαδή στα 24 βολτ.
> Βασίλειος.



καλησπερα Βασίλη,

   με φορτιο 270Ω και ταση εξοδου τροφοδοτικου 22v (μεγιστη ταση, παραπανω δεν παει)

πηρα τις εξής μετρησεις


(α) στον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης των 4700 μF (πριν την αντίσταση 47 Ω), ουσιαστικα στην εισοδο-στην εξοδο της γεφυρας

https://ibb.co/wrDVbgf

(β) στον πυκνωτή του φίλτρου των 1000 μF (μετά την αντίσταση 47 Ω),

https://ibb.co/nwVkFZd

(γ) στην έξοδο του LM, δηλαδή στα 24 βολτ.

https://ibb.co/3dD40Wy


πως τα βλεπεις?

----------


## VaselPi

_με φορτιο 270Ω και ταση εξοδου τροφοδοτικου 22v (μεγιστη ταση, παραπανω δεν παει)__ πηρα τις εξής μετρησειςβ¦β¦πως τα βλεπεις?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα *nio 4*

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Καταρχάς, το φίλτρο σου λειτουργεί και λειτουργεί σωστά, καθώς μειώνει το αρχικό Ripple περίπου 35 φορές! Αλλά έχεις και ένα πρόβλημα, και είναι μάλλον στις τάσεις d.c, καθώς στο LM, στην είσοδο και στην έξοδο το Ripple έχει ίδια τιμή, περίπου 4 mVp-p. Στο LM που λειτουργεί σωστά, στην έξοδο, το Ripple πρέπει να είναι πολύ μικρότερο. Υποψιάζομαι ότι αυτό συνδέεται με το γεγονός ότι αδυνατείς να επιτύχεις τα 24 βολτ. Στο LM, για να λειτουργεί σωστά, η τάση εισόδου πρέπει να είναι, το λιγότερο, 3 βολτ υψηλότερη. Είναι; Με άλλα λόγια, με το πολύμετρο, μέτρα την τάση d.c στα ίδια σημεία, δηλαδή όπου μέτρησες το Ripple. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (18-02-20)

----------


## nio-4-

> _με φορτιο 270Ω και ταση εξοδου τροφοδοτικου 22v (μεγιστη ταση, παραπανω δεν παει)__ πηρα τις εξής μετρησειςβ¦β¦πως τα βλεπεις?_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα *nio 4*
> 
> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Καταρχάς, το φίλτρο σου λειτουργεί και λειτουργεί σωστά, καθώς μειώνει το αρχικό Ripple περίπου 35 δορές! Αλλά έχεις και ένα πρόβλημα, και είναι μάλλον στις τάσεις d.c, καθώς στο LM, στην είσοδο και στην έξοδο το Ripple έχει ίδια τιμή, περίπου 4 mVp-p. Στο LM που λειτουργεί σωστά, στην έξοδο, το Ripple πρέπει να είναι πολύ μικρότερο. Υποψιάζομαι ότι αυτό συνδέεται με το γεγονός ότι αδυνατείς να επιτύχεις τα 24 βολτ. Στο LM, για να λειτουργεί σωστά, η τάση εισόδου πρέπει να είναι, το λιγότερο, 3 βολτ υψηλότερη. Είναι; Με άλλα λόγια, με το πολύμετρο, μέτρα την τάση d.c στα ίδια σημεία, δηλαδή όπου μέτρησες το Ripple. 
> Βασίλειος.




καλημερα Βασίλη,

 Με την αντισταση φορτιου 5w/270Ω 

  Η ταση εκει, στην εισοδο του LM ειναι 24,31v 
Η ταση στην εξοδο του LM είναι         22,71v

χωρις την αντισταση φορτιου 5w/270Ω 

Η ταση, στην εισοδο του LM ειναι  34.71v
 και στην εξοδο ειναι του LM  ειναι 33,27v !!!

----------


## VaselPi

_Με την αντισταση φορτιου 5w/270Ω_

_Η ταση εκει, στην εισοδο του LM ειναι 24,31v
Η ταση στην εξοδο του LM είναι 22,71v

χωρις την αντισταση φορτιου 5w/270Ω

Η ταση, στην εισοδο του LM ειναι 34.71v
και στην εξοδο ειναι του LM ειναι 33,27v !!!_

_με φορτιο 270Ω και ταση εξοδου τροφοδοτικου 22v (μεγιστη ταση, παραπανω δεν παει)__ πηρα τις εξής μετρησεις...πως τα βλεπεις?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα *nio 4*

Γιάννη καλημέρα. Οι τιμές τάσεις που μέτρησες οδηγούν στο συμπέρασμα ότι το LM 317 είναι χαλασμένο. Άλλαξέ το. 
Επίσης, πρόβλημα έχεις και στο σύμπλεγμα: μετασχηματιστής - γέφυρα ανορθώτρια - ηλεκτρολυτικός των 4700μF. Με ρεύμα κατανάλωσης: I=22,7V/270Ω = 85 mA, στον ηλεκτρολυτικό (4700 μF), η τάση, από 35 βολτ γίνεται 28 βολτ! Η μείωση αυτή είναι πολύ μεγάλη. 
Στο σύμπλεγμα που λειτουργεί σωστά, με ρεύμα κατανάλωσης 0,1Α, οι τάσεις πρέπει να είναι:
1 Τάση εξόδου του LM, 24 V,
2 Τάση εισόδου στο LM, 29 V,
3 Πτώση τάσης στην αντίσταση του φίλτρου, ΔU = 0,1Αx47Ω = 4,7V ή 5 V. 
4 Επομένως, με ρεύμα κατανάλωσης περίπου 0,1 Α, στον ηλεκτρολυτικό 4700 μF η τάση πρέπει να είναι 29V + 5V = 34V. Δεν βλάπτει να είναι 35 V.
Τέλος, υποψιάζομαι ότι έχει μεγάλη εσωτερική αντίσταση ο μετασχηματιστής που χρησιμοποιείς. Άλλαξέ τον, προκειμένου με ρεύμα κατανάλωσης 0,1Α, στον ηλεκτρολυτικό να παράγεται τάση περίπου 35 βολτ. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> _Με την αντισταση φορτιου 5w/270Ω_
> 
> _Η ταση εκει, στην εισοδο του LM ειναι 24,31v
> Η ταση στην εξοδο του LM είναι 22,71v
> 
> χωρις την αντισταση φορτιου 5w/270Ω
> 
> Η ταση, στην εισοδο του LM ειναι 34.71v
> και στην εξοδο ειναι του LM ειναι 33,27v !!!_
> ...



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

Μπορείς να μου προτείνεις έναν τύπο, έχω έναν με μεσαία λήψη είναι κοινός,  του εμπορίου,  τι και πώς να τον ζητήσω?
Αν είναι πρόβλημα να βάλω τις μπαταρίες να μην καθυστερούμε.

Πόσο ακόμη θα ταλαιπωρηθουμε

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Βάλε τις δύο 12-βολτες μπαταρίες, με τα φίλτρα, όπως στο G5 που σου είχα επισυνάψει σε κάποιο ποστ. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (18-02-20)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Βάλε τις δύο 12-βολτες μπαταρίες, με τα φίλτρα, όπως στο G5 που σου είχα επισυνάψει σε κάποιο ποστ. 
> Βασίλειος.




οκ Βασίλη,

θα προμηθευτω δυο νεες
   και συνδεω τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη?

----------


## VaselPi

_θα προμηθευτω δυο νεες_
_και συνδεω τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα *nio 4*

Γιάννη καλημέρα. Η σύνδεση του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή πρέπει να γίνει με προσοχή. Πρέπει πρώτα να σιγουρευτείς ότι είναι εντάξει, δηλαδή ότι στο εσωτερικό του δεν δημιουργείται τόξο αίγλης. Αν ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής δεν είναι εντάξει, με τις μπαταρίες, που έχουν μικρή εσωτερική αντίσταση, κινδυνεύει να καεί το module της υψηλής τάσης. Για να ελέγξεις τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη, κάνε τα εξής. 
Πριν εφαρμόσεις τα 12 βολτ στο module, ρύθμισε την τάση εξόδου της υψηλής στο μηδέν (στον δρομέα του ποτενσιόμετρου η τάση να είναι μηδέν). Εφάρμοσε τα 12 βολτ και άρχισε σιγά σιγά να αυξάνεις την υψηλή τάση, _παρακολουθώντας ταυτόχρονα_ το ρεύμα που καταναλώνει το module. Αν στα 1000 βολτ εξόδου η κατανάλωση του module είναι περίπου 60-70 mA, τότε μέσα στον φωτοπολλαπλασιστη δεν δημιουργείται τόξο αίγλης. Επομένως στην υψηλή τάση, η κατανάλωση δημιουργείται μόνο από τον διαιρέτη (περίπου 180 μΑ). Αν το ρεύμα κατανάλωσης πάει να ξεπεράσει τα 100 mA, αυτό θα σημαίνει ότι στην κατανάλωση της υψηλής τάσης προστίθεται το ρεύμα του τόξου αίγλης και επομένως ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής είναι σκάρτος. Συνεπώς, καθώς στο module αυξάνεις την υψηλή τάση, μην αφήσεις η κατανάλωσή του να ξεπεράσει τα 100 mA. Αν όλα είναι ΟΚ, η κατανάλωση του module αναμένεται είναι περίπου 60-70 mA.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (19-02-20)

----------


## nio-4-

καλημερα Βασίλη,

     εδω και ωρες παιδεύομαι να μετρησω ταση ή ενταση ρευματος ΑΛΛΑ για καποιο λογο, δεν θελω να υποθέσω...... οταν συνδεω την υψηλη ταση με τον προενισχυτη-κολλημενο με τον διαιρετη τασης της βασης του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη και συνδεδεμενο στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ !!! ενα βραχυκυλωμα να το πω....δεν ξερω .

οταν αποσυνδεω την πηγη υψηλης απο την λυχνια με τον διαιρετη τασης και τον προενισχυτη ολα καλα..... 

γιατι μπλοκαρει την υψηλη ταση ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστης?>?? εχει μεγαλη αντισταση??? ή......

 :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:

----------


## VaselPi

_εδω και ωρες παιδεύομαι να μετρησω ταση ή ενταση ρευματος ΑΛΛΑ για καποιο λογο, δεν θελω να υποθέσω...... οταν συνδεω την υψηλη ταση με τον προενισχυτη-κολλημενο με τον διαιρετη τασης της βασης του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη και συνδεδεμενο στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ !!! ενα βραχυκυλωμα να το πω....δεν ξερω ._
_οταν αποσυνδεω την πηγη υψηλης απο την λυχνια με τον διαιρετη τασης και τον προενισχυτη ολα καλα....._
_γιατι μπλοκαρει την υψηλη ταση ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστης?>?? εχει μεγαλη αντισταση??? ή_

Αρχικό μήνυμα *nio 4*

Η σύνδεση των διαφόρων κυκλωμάτων πρέπει να γίνει με μία ορισμένη σειρά. Καταρχάς, έχεις δύο 12βολτες μπαταρίες σε σύνδεση σειράς που παράγουν 2 τάσεις: τα 12 και 24 βολτ. 
1. Αποσυνδέεις τα πάντα από τις 2 τάσεις.
2. Στα 12 βολτ, συνδέεις το module της υψηλής τάσης. Ελέγχεις αν παράγεται και ρυθμίζεται η υψηλή τάση. Αν όλα είναι ΟΚ, κάνεις το επόμενο βήμα.
3. Στην υψηλή τάση συνδέεις μόνο τον διαιρέτη της υψηλής τάσης, δίχως τον προενισχυτή. 
4. Αν η υψηλή τάση είναι ΟΚ, συνδέεις τον προενισχυτή. Αν και πάλι η υψηλή τάση είναι ΟΚ, κάνεις το τελευταίο βήμα.
5. Συνδέεις στη βάση τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή και κοιτάς αν σου πέσει η υψηλή τάση. Αν η σύνδεση του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη θα προκαλέσει πτώση  της υψηλής, αυτό θα σημαίνει ότι είναι σκάρτος ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής. Στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή μάλλον δημιουργείται εκκένωση αίγλης. Ο έλεγχος του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή πρέπει να είναι σύντομος χρονικά, καθότι ελλοχεύει ο κίνδυνος καταστροφής του module της υψηλής τάσης.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (28-02-20)

----------


## nio-4-

καλησπερα Βασίλη,

να παρω εναν καινουργιο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη? εχω αγανακτησει με τους επιτηδιους και τους μη φερέγγυους ανθρώπους

----------


## nio-4-

> Αρχικό μήνυμα *nio 4*
> 
> Η σύνδεση των διαφόρων κυκλωμάτων πρέπει να γίνει με μία ορισμένη σειρά. Καταρχάς, έχεις δύο 12βολτες μπαταρίες σε σύνδεση σειράς που παράγουν 2 τάσεις: τα 12 και 24 βολτ. 
> 1. Αποσυνδέεις τα πάντα από τις 2 τάσεις.
> 2. Στα 12 βολτ, συνδέεις το module της υψηλής τάσης. Ελέγχεις αν παράγεται και ρυθμίζεται η υψηλή τάση. Αν όλα είναι ΟΚ, κάνεις το επόμενο βήμα.
> 3. Στην υψηλή τάση συνδέεις μόνο τον διαιρέτη της υψηλής τάσης, δίχως τον προενισχυτή. 
> 4. Αν η υψηλή τάση είναι ΟΚ, συνδέεις τον προενισχυτή. Αν και πάλι η υψηλή τάση είναι ΟΚ, κάνεις το τελευταίο βήμα.
> 5. Συνδέεις στη βάση τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή και κοιτάς αν σου πέσει η υψηλή τάση. Αν η σύνδεση του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη θα προκαλέσει πτώση  της υψηλής, αυτό θα σημαίνει ότι είναι σκάρτος ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής. Στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή μάλλον δημιουργείται εκκένωση αίγλης. Ο έλεγχος του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή πρέπει να είναι σύντομος χρονικά, καθότι ελλοχεύει ο κίνδυνος καταστροφής του module της υψηλής τάσης.
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

   Για δες μια με τον διαιρετη τάσης της επάνω πακέτο...Και καινούργια από την ποιο επώνυμη ετερεια στον χώρο

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hamamatsu-P...UAAOSwjB9a~z3K

Έχει και τα datasheet της κάποια φωτο του πωλητή

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να γίνει η νέα αγορά. Πες μας πρώτα τα αποτελέσματα ελέγχου 1-5, του προηγούμενου post.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να γίνει η νέα αγορά. Πες μας πρώτα τα αποτελέσματα ελέγχου 1-5, του προηγούμενου post.
> Βασίλειος.



Καλησπέρα Βασίλη, 

   Ναι δυστυχώς όλα είναι φυσιολογικά μέχρι το βήμα 4 (εδώ να αναφέρω ότι δεν αποσυνδεσα τον διαιρετης τάσης από τον προενισχυτη διότι είναι κολλημένη με δύο πιν ) αλλά μόλις συνδέω υψηλή ταση Και γείωση στον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη (ουσιαστικά δεν τροφοδοτω τον προενισχυτη) μπλοκάρει τελείως πάει στα mv η ταση στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικου υψηλής τάσης

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλησπέρα και πάλι. 
Κάνε την εξής μέτρηση. Δίχως τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, τροφοδότησε το module της υψηλής και ρύθμισε η τάση εξόδου να είναι μηδέν. Στη συνέχεια, βάλε τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη στη βάση, με την υψηλή τάση να είναι μηδέν. Άρχισε σιγά σιγά να αυξάνεις την υψηλή τάση. Η τάση θα αρχίσει να αυξάνει και στον διαιρέτη του φωτοπολλαπλασιτή. Κάποια στιγμή η άνοδος της τάσης θα σταματήσει κα απότομα θα μηδενιστεί. Κατέγραψε αυτήν την εξέλιξη της τάσης στον διαιρέτη, μήπως και βγάλουμε κάποιο συμπέρασμα για το είδος του προβλήματος που έχεις. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (02-03-20)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα και πάλι. 
> Κάνε την εξής μέτρηση. Δίχως τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, τροφοδότησε το module της υψηλής και ρύθμισε η τάση εξόδου να είναι μηδέν. Στη συνέχεια, βάλε τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη στη βάση, με την υψηλή τάση να είναι μηδέν. Άρχισε σιγά σιγά να αυξάνεις την υψηλή τάση. Η τάση θα αρχίσει να αυξάνει και στον διαιρέτη του φωτοπολλαπλασιτή. Κάποια στιγμή η άνοδος της τάσης θα σταματήσει κα απότομα θα μηδενιστεί. Κατέγραψε αυτήν την εξέλιξη της τάσης στον διαιρέτη, μήπως και βγάλουμε κάποιο συμπέρασμα για το είδος του προβλήματος που έχεις. 
> Βασίλειος.




καλησπερα Βασίλη,

   κατα 99% θα σταματησει να ανεβαινει απο την αρχη την αυξησης , το ειχα δοκιμασει καπως ετσι. Θα το κανω ομως για επιβεβαιωση

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλησπέρα και πάλι. 
> Κάνε την εξής μέτρηση. Δίχως τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, τροφοδότησε το module της υψηλής και ρύθμισε η τάση εξόδου να είναι μηδέν. Στη συνέχεια, βάλε τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη στη βάση, με την υψηλή τάση να είναι μηδέν. Άρχισε σιγά σιγά να αυξάνεις την υψηλή τάση. Η τάση θα αρχίσει να αυξάνει και στον διαιρέτη του φωτοπολλαπλασιτή. Κάποια στιγμή η άνοδος της τάσης θα σταματήσει κα απότομα θα μηδενιστεί. Κατέγραψε αυτήν την εξέλιξη της τάσης στον διαιρέτη, μήπως και βγάλουμε κάποιο συμπέρασμα για το είδος του προβλήματος που έχεις. 
> Βασίλειος.




Βασίλη,

  ή ταση στην ανοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη ανεβαινει μέχρι τα 8,3mv και εκει σταματαει ή οποια αντιστοιχει στην υψηλη τάση του module των -246v

μηπως εχει καει καποια ανρισταση στον διαιρετη τασης? τι να πω?? 2 στα δυο?? βασικα 3 στα 3 γαιτι ο ενας μου ειχε στειλει 2 μια και μετα αλλη μια.

θα αγοραζα παντως καινουργια και πολυ νωριτερα

----------


## VaselPi

_ή ταση στην ανοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη ανεβαινει μέχρι τα 8,3mv και εκει σταματαει ή οποια αντιστοιχει στην υψηλη τάση του module των -246v_
_μηπως εχει καει καποια ανρισταση στον διαιρετη τασης? τι να πω?? 2 στα δυο?? βασικα 3 στα 3 γαιτι ο ενας μου ειχε στειλει 2 μια και μετα αλλη μια.
θα αγοραζα παντως καινουργια και πολυ νωριτερα_

Αρχικό μήνυμα *nio 4*

Γιάννη καλημέρα.
Είναι ύποπτα τα 8,3 mV, διότι δεν αντιστοιχούν στην εικόνα της ηλεκτρικής εκκένωσης αίγλης. Περισσότερο αντιστοιχούν στην εικόνα κάποιου βραχυκυκλώματος ή διακοπής κάποιας αντίστασης. 
Με τη φράση «η τάση στην άνοδο», εννοούσες μάλλον «η τάση στην κάθοδο». Αλλά ας επανέλθουμε στα 8,3 mV. Είναι πολύ μικρή αυτή η τιμή, αν τη μετράς στην φωτοκάθοδο. Εδώ ύποπτα είναι 2 εξαρτήματα. 
Θα θυμάσαι, ότι στην έξοδο του module της υψηλής υπάρχει ένα RC φίλτρο. Έλεγξέ το, δηλαδή μέτρα την R, μήπως έγινε άπειρη (πρέπει να είναι περίπου 220 κΩ, αν θυμάμαι καλά).  Έλεγξε και τον πυκνωτή C, μήπως έχει βραχυκυκλώσει. Επίσης, μέτρα και την ολική αντίσταση του διαιρέτη. Έλεγξε αν το άθροισμα των αντιστάσεων συμπίπτει με την ένδειξη του ωμόμετρου.  
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> _ή ταση στην ανοδο του φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη ανεβαινει μέχρι τα 8,3mv και εκει σταματαει ή οποια αντιστοιχει στην υψηλη τάση του module των -246v_
> _μηπως εχει καει καποια ανρισταση στον διαιρετη τασης? τι να πω?? 2 στα δυο?? βασικα 3 στα 3 γαιτι ο ενας μου ειχε στειλει 2 μια και μετα αλλη μια.
> θα αγοραζα παντως καινουργια και πολυ νωριτερα_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα *nio 4*
> 
> Γιάννη καλημέρα.
> Είναι ύποπτα τα 8,3 mV, διότι δεν αντιστοιχούν στην εικόνα της ηλεκτρικής εκκένωσης αίγλης. Περισσότερο αντιστοιχούν στην εικόνα κάποιου βραχυκυκλώματος ή διακοπής κάποιας αντίστασης. 
> Με τη φράση «η τάση στην άνοδο», εννοούσες μάλλον «η τάση στην κάθοδο». Αλλά ας επανέλθουμε στα 8,3 mV. Είναι πολύ μικρή αυτή η τιμή, αν τη μετράς στην φωτοκάθοδο. Εδώ ύποπτα είναι 2 εξαρτήματα. 
> ...




Καλησπερα Βασίλη,

 και σκεφτομαι εγω τωρα οτι......μαλλον πεταξα καπους , αθαθνατους φωτοπολλαπλασιαστες...πλακα θα εχει. αυτο θα το διαπυστωσουμε σε λιγο...
παρατηρησε κατι στην φωτο....επισυναπτω φωτο της πλακετας της υψηλης τασης και συγκεκριμενα στο φιλτρο...........και κατι που ελεγε οτι.....ειναι φυσιολογικη η εμφανιση την αντιστασης κατι γινεται...

να την αλλαξω? δεν ξερω πως ελεγχεται ο πυκνωτης 

την μετραω και δειχνει 220ΚΩ

https://ibb.co/sbnFhSP

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα.
Όπως τη βλέπω την αντίσταση του φίλτρου - «έχει αρπάξει», δηλαδή άλλαξε το χρώμα της. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι κάποια στιγμή υπερφορτώθηκε. 
Υπερφορτώθηκε σημαίνει ότι σχεδόν όλα τα 1000 βολτ «έπεφταν» πάνω της, γεγονός που σημαίνει ότι σε κάποιον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη που χρησιμοποίησες δημιουργήθηκε (δημιουργείται) εκκένωση αίγλης. 
1. Την αντίσταση καλύτερα να την αλλάξεις. 
2. Τον πυκνωτή τον ελέγχεις όπως και την αντίσταση. Αν είναι βραχυκυκλωμένος, το ωμόμετρο θα σου δείξει μηδέν ή περίπου μηδέν. Μπορείς να τον ελέγξεις και μετρώντας την τάση στον πυκνωτή, όταν απουσιάζει ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής. Αν η τάση είναι 1000 βολτ, τότε ο πυκνωτής είναι εντάξει. Πάντως, είναι περίεργα τα 8,3 mV. Περισσότερο παραπέμπει σε κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα. Ψάξε τη βλάβη γύρω από αυτήν την τιμή.
3. Πόσο είναι το σύνολο των αντιστάσεων του διαιρέτη;
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (04-03-20)

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα.
> Όπως τη βλέπω την αντίσταση του φίλτρου - «έχει αρπάξει», δηλαδή άλλαξε το χρώμα της. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι κάποια στιγμή υπερφορτώθηκε. 
> Υπερφορτώθηκε σημαίνει ότι σχεδόν όλα τα 1000 βολτ «έπεφταν» πάνω της, γεγονός που σημαίνει ότι σε κάποιον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστη που χρησιμοποίησες δημιουργήθηκε (δημιουργείται) εκκένωση αίγλης. 
> 1. Την αντίσταση καλύτερα να την αλλάξεις. 
> 2. Τον πυκνωτή τον ελέγχεις όπως και την αντίσταση. Αν είναι βραχυκυκλωμένος, το ωμόμετρο θα σου δείξει μηδέν ή περίπου μηδέν. Μπορείς να τον ελέγξεις και μετρώντας την τάση στον πυκνωτή, όταν απουσιάζει ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής. Αν η τάση είναι 1000 βολτ, τότε ο πυκνωτής είναι εντάξει. Πάντως, είναι περίεργα τα 8,3 mV. Περισσότερο παραπέμπει σε κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα. Ψάξε τη βλάβη γύρω από αυτήν την τιμή.
> 3. Πόσο είναι το σύνολο των αντιστάσεων του διαιρέτη;
> Βασίλειος.




καλησπερα Βασίλη,

ολα φαινονται φυσιολογικα. Εκανα κατι καλυτερο πιστευω, μετρησα υπο ταση τον διαιρετη τασης στην βαση του και ανεβαινει η ταση απο -80v περιπου, 80v εως 100v  ανα δυνοδο ,μέχρι τα -1010v που ειχα ως τροφοδοσια βασης - εξοδος υψηλης τασης...

μαλλον τα χαλασμενος και αυτος αλλα 3 στα 3 παει πολυ...

----------


## VaselPi

Γιάννη καλημέρα. Τρία στα 3, είναι κάπως απίθανο. 
Αν, εφαρμόζοντας την υψηλή τάση, η τάση στην κάθοδο παραμένει στα 8 mV, τότε μάλλον έχεις κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα. Αυτή η τάση δεν αντιστοιχεί σε τάση εκκένωσης αίγλης, η οποία αναμένεται να είναι μεταξύ 50 και 100 βολτ. 
Μήπως το βραχυκύκλωμα γίνεται όταν ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής μπαίνει στη βάση του; Ψάξε αυτό το θέμα. Αλλαξε και την αντίσταση 220 κΩ του φίλτρου.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> Γιάννη καλημέρα. Τρία στα 3, είναι κάπως απίθανο. 
> Αν, εφαρμόζοντας την υψηλή τάση, η τάση στην κάθοδο παραμένει στα 8 mV, τότε μάλλον έχεις κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα. Αυτή η τάση δεν αντιστοιχεί σε τάση εκκένωσης αίγλης, η οποία αναμένεται να είναι μεταξύ 50 και 100 βολτ. 
> Μήπως το βραχυκύκλωμα γίνεται όταν ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστής μπαίνει στη βάση του; Ψάξε αυτό το θέμα. Αλλαξε και την αντίσταση 220 κΩ του φίλτρου.
> Βασίλειος.




Βασίλη,

   1 εστειλα απ'ευθειας ταση παρακαμπτωντας το φιλτρο οποτε ειναι σαν να εχει γινει αντικατασταση....δηλαδη αν ηταν βραχυκυκλωμενη παρακαμπτωντας την θα λειτοιυργουσε κανονικα αν και παλι ηταν εντάξει ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστης σωστα?

2 να βαλω καποια καλη που ειχα παλια? η άλλες πλιν των δυο προτελευταιων απο τον προηγουμενο προμηθευτη ουτε θυμαμαι τι προβλημα ειχαν και γιατι τις ακυρωσαμε... να δω ανβ εχω καμια απο τις παλιες?

παρεμπιπτόντως, εχω βαλει και τον κρυσταλλο επανω της


3 επισης , να βαλω καποια αντισταση ιση με τον διαιρετη τασης και να δω αν δινει -1000v στα ακρα της καταναλωσης? αλλα δεν ξερω αν εχω τοση μνεγαλη αντισταση . Αν ειναι 220ΚΩ / αντισταση τοτε 220ΚΩχ10 ,εστω, 2,2ΜΩ...χμμμ κατι γινεται

----------


## VaselPi

*1*_ εστειλα απ'ευθειας ταση παρακαμπτωντας το φιλτρο οποτε ειναι σαν να εχει γινει αντικατασταση....δηλαδη αν ηταν βραχυκυκλωμενη παρακαμπτωντας την θα λειτοιυργουσε κανονικα αν και παλι ηταν εντάξει ο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστης σωστα?_
*2*_ να βαλω καποια καλη που ειχα παλια? η άλλες πλιν των δυο προτελευταιων απο τον προηγουμενο προμηθευτη ουτε θυμαμαι τι προβλημα ειχαν και γιατι τις ακυρωσαμε... να δω ανβ εχω καμια απο τις παλιες?_
*3* _παρεμπιπτόντως, εχω βαλει και τον κρυσταλλο επανω της_
*4* _στα ακρα της καταναλωσης? αλλα δεν ξερω αν εχω τοση μνεγαλη αντισταση . Αν ειναι 3 επισης , να βαλω καποια αντισταση ιση με τον διαιρετη τασης και να δω αν δινει -1000v 220ΚΩ / αντισταση τοτε 220ΚΩχ10 ,εστω, 2,2ΜΩ...χμμμ κατι γινεται_

Αρχικό μήνυμα *nio 4*

Στο 1. Σε καμία περίπτωση μην αφαιρείς την αντίσταση του φίλτρου, δηλαδή τα 220 κΩ, καθότι αυτή σου προστατεύει την πηγή υψηλής τάσης.
Στο 2. Μόνο με παρουσία της αντίστασης του φίλτρου.
Στο 3. Είναι ακόμη νωρίς. 
Στο 4. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος. Οριακά, η πηγή της υψηλής τάσης μπορεί να παρέχει 1000 μΑ, στα 1000 βολτ, ενώ τον διαιρέτη των υπολογίσαμε να καταναλώνει 180 μΑ, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Εδώ που είσαι, είναι χρήσιμο να εξακριβώσεις το σύνολο των αντιστάσεων του διαιρέτη. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (07-03-20)

----------


## nio-4-

> Αρχικό μήνυμα *nio 4*
> 
> Στο 1. Σε καμία περίπτωση μην αφαιρείς την αντίσταση του φίλτρου, δηλαδή τα 220 κΩ, καθότι αυτή σου προστατεύει την πηγή υψηλής τάσης.
> Στο 2. Μόνο με παρουσία της αντίστασης του φίλτρου.
> Στο 3. Είναι ακόμη νωρίς. 
> Στο 4. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος. Οριακά, η πηγή της υψηλής τάσης μπορεί να παρέχει 1000 μΑ, στα 1000 βολτ, ενώ τον διαιρέτη των υπολογίσαμε να καταναλώνει 180 μΑ, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Εδώ που είσαι, είναι χρήσιμο να εξακριβώσεις το σύνολο των αντιστάσεων του διαιρέτη. 
> Βασίλειος.



καλησπερα Βασίλη,

 θελεις να σου βρω το κυκλωμα του διαιρετη τασης που μου ειχες σχεδιασει και πραγματοποιησα? ειναι σαν να μετραμε τις ατιστασεις που εχω τωρα γιατι το εκανα ετσι οπως μου ειχες πει , εξ αλλου λειτουργουσε.

θελεις να βαλω καποια απο τις παλιες και να δω μηπως εχουμε καποια αλλη συμπερυφορα του κυκκλωματος??

----------


## VaselPi

_θελεις να σου βρω το κυκλωμα του διαιρετη τασης που μου ειχες σχεδιασει και πραγματοποιησα? ειναι σαν να μετραμε τις ατιστασεις που εχω τωρα γιατι το εκανα ετσι οπως μου ειχες πει , εξ αλλου λειτουργουσε.

θελεις να βαλω καποια απο τις παλιες και να δω μηπως εχουμε καποια αλλη συμπερυφορα του κυκκλωματος??_


Αρχικό μήνυμα *nio 4*

Όλα αυτά είναι περιττά. Είναι πιθανό να είναι σκάρτοι οι φωτοπολαπλασιαστές. Αλλά για να μην τους αγοράζεις επ’ άπειρο, ψάξε και για κανένα βραχυκύκλωμα. Αν δεν υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα στο κύκλωμα μετά το φίλτρο της υψηλής τάσης, μένει να ελέγξεις την δυνατότητα της πηγής υψηλής τάσης να παράγει ρεύμα 1 mA. Να έχεις υπόψη το γεγονός ότι όταν έβαζες τον σκάρτο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, την ταλαιπώρησες με ρεύμα 5 φορές μεγαλύτερο των δυνατοτήτων της: Imax  = 1000v/200k = 5 mA!.  
Τον έλεγχο να τον κάνεις όταν η πηγή παράγει 200 βολτ. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> _θελεις να σου βρω το κυκλωμα του διαιρετη τασης που μου ειχες σχεδιασει και πραγματοποιησα? ειναι σαν να μετραμε τις ατιστασεις που εχω τωρα γιατι το εκανα ετσι οπως μου ειχες πει , εξ αλλου λειτουργουσε.
> 
> θελεις να βαλω καποια απο τις παλιες και να δω μηπως εχουμε καποια αλλη συμπερυφορα του κυκκλωματος??_
> 
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα *nio 4*
> 
> Όλα αυτά είναι περιττά. Είναι πιθανό να είναι σκάρτοι οι φωτοπολαπλασιαστές. Αλλά για να μην τους αγοράζεις επ’ άπειρο, ψάξε και για κανένα βραχυκύκλωμα. Αν δεν υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα στο κύκλωμα μετά το φίλτρο της υψηλής τάσης, μένει να ελέγξεις την δυνατότητα της πηγής υψηλής τάσης να παράγει ρεύμα 1 mA. Να έχεις υπόψη το γεγονός ότι όταν έβαζες τον σκάρτο φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή, την ταλαιπώρησες με ρεύμα 5 φορές μεγαλύτερο των δυνατοτήτων της: Imax  = 1000v/200k = 5 mA!.  
> Τον έλεγχο να τον κάνεις όταν η πηγή παράγει 200 βολτ. 
> Βασίλειος.



Να πάρω έναν καινούργιο?

----------


## VaselPi

_Να πάρω έναν καινούργιο?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα *nio 4*

Όχι ακόμη. Σιγουρέψου πρώτα ότι δεν έχεις βραχυκύκλωμα και ότι η πηγή υψηλής τάσης λειτουργεί σωστά.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nio-4-

> _Να πάρω έναν καινούργιο?_
> Αρχικό μήνυμα *nio 4*
> 
> Όχι ακόμη. Σιγουρέψου πρώτα ότι δεν έχεις βραχυκύκλωμα και ότι η πηγή υψηλής τάσης λειτουργεί σωστά.
> Βασίλειος.



1.Μετρώντας τις αντιστάσεις
 και 
2.βάζοντας μια αντίστοιχης σε Ωμ αντίσταση στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικου υψηλής τάσης και μετρώντας αν βγάζει την υψηλή ταση στην κατανάλωση αυτήν αντί του διαιρετη?

Πώς μπορώ να δω αν οι πυκνωτές υψηλής τάσης ειναι σωστοί?

Δεδομένου των μετρήσεων που έκανα υπό ταση σε κάθε δυνοδο τι άλλο θα πρέπει να κάνω? Αν υπήρχε βραχυκύκλωμα δεν θα είχα ταση σωστή σε κάποια δυνοδο σωστά?

----------


## VaselPi

_1.Μετρώντας τις αντιστάσεις_
_και
2.βάζοντας μια αντίστοιχης σε Ωμ αντίσταση στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικου υψηλής τάσης και μετρώντας αν βγάζει την υψηλή ταση στην κατανάλωση αυτήν αντί του διαιρετη?
Πώς μπορώ να δω αν οι πυκνωτές υψηλής τάσης ειναι σωστοί?
Δεδομένου των μετρήσεων που έκανα υπό ταση σε κάθε δυνοδο τι άλλο θα πρέπει να κάνω? Αν υπήρχε βραχυκύκλωμα δεν θα είχα ταση σωστή σε κάποια δυνοδο σωστά?_

Αρχικό μήνυμα *nio 4*

Την πηγή υψηλής τάσεις την ελέγχεις με μία ωμική αντίσταση 1 ΜΩ, 2 βαττ, όταν αυτή παράγει 500 βολτ. Στην αρχή, ρυθμίζεις την πηγή να παράγει 500 βολτ. Στη συνέχεια, τη φορτώνεις με το 1 ΜΩ (0,5 mA) και παρακολουθείς αν η τάση παραμένει ίδια. Αν η τάση παραμένει 500 βολτ, η πηγή είναι εντάξει.
Στο επόμενο βήμα ελέγχεις τον φωτοπολλαπλασιαστή. Τον βάζεις στη βάση του, και μετρώντας την τάση στην φωτοκάθοδο, σιγά σιγά αυξάνεις την υψηλή, έως τα 500 βολτ, όχι περισσότερο. Αν είναι εντάξει, και στην φωτοκάθοδο η τάση θα αυξάνει έως τα 500 βολτ. Αν δεν είναι εντάξει, η άνοδος της τάσης θα σκαλώσει σε κάποια τιμή, δίχως να αυξάνει περαιτέρω. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nio-4- (16-03-20)

----------


## nio-4-

> _1.Μετρώντας τις αντιστάσεις_
> _και
> 2.βάζοντας μια αντίστοιχης σε Ωμ αντίσταση στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικου υψηλής τάσης και μετρώντας αν βγάζει την υψηλή ταση στην κατανάλωση αυτήν αντί του διαιρετη?
> Πώς μπορώ να δω αν οι πυκνωτές υψηλής τάσης ειναι σωστοί?
> Δεδομένου των μετρήσεων που έκανα υπό ταση σε κάθε δυνοδο τι άλλο θα πρέπει να κάνω? Αν υπήρχε βραχυκύκλωμα δεν θα είχα ταση σωστή σε κάποια δυνοδο σωστά?_
> 
> Αρχικό μήνυμα *nio 4*
> 
> Την πηγή υψηλής τάσεις την ελέγχεις με μία ωμική αντίσταση 1 ΜΩ, 2 βαττ, όταν αυτή παράγει 500 βολτ. Στην αρχή, ρυθμίζεις την πηγή να παράγει 500 βολτ. Στη συνέχεια, τη φορτώνεις με το 1 ΜΩ (0,5 mA) και παρακολουθείς αν η τάση παραμένει ίδια. Αν η τάση παραμένει 500 βολτ, η πηγή είναι εντάξει.
> ...




καλησπερα Βασίλη,

ελέγχοντας την πηγη υψηλης τασης εχω τα εξέις αποτελεσματα,

χωρις φορτιο η εξοδος της υψηλης τασης ειναι                      *-501v*
υπο φορτιο αντιστασης 1ΜΩ η εξοδος της υψηλης τασης ειναι *-414v


*η φωτοκαθοδος ειναι σε αυτην την ακιδα της βασης που συνδεεται η εξοδος της υψηλης τασης σωστα? με βαση το σχημα που μου ειχες πει κ εκανα. αν θυμαιμαι καλα ειναι αυτο, αυτο εχω κανει


voltage divider.png

----------

